# 7 dpo - really dizzy - bfp?



## hollyrose

hi ladies! i am 7dpo today and have felt so dizzy it's scary!

i had to go to bed at 7.30 last night and when i lay down the room was literally spinning around me. i have never felt that before. still kinda feel wee bit dizzy today. 
did anyone else have this as a sympom before a bfp?
also feeling nauseaus today.

thanks.


----------



## Narla83

Hi ya,

I could have written this thread!! I had dizziness last night when I was in bed, trying not to think about it too much as I also had it last month really badly (so much when i got up i had to sit down again). Sorry this really doesnt help you but good to know other people feel the same will be watching for your answers!

Good luck.x


----------



## hollyrose

bumping


----------



## Narla83

Oh I know what I was gonna ask, I am sorry to see that you've had 2 mc's where you dizzy when you were pregnant?


----------



## hollyrose

i was dizzy with my 1st pregnancy which resulted in a healthy little girl, who is now 3, but not with the last 2 pregnancies. so hoping that it's a good sign.
my boobs are also killing me 2day, and keep getting water in my mouth.
i had really bad morning sickness when pregnant with my daughter from very early on.
are you having any other symptoms?


----------



## Darling

Hi. I had dizzyness at 7dpo. Ive posted my symptoms leading up to my bfp for you. Hope this helps and you get your bfp. X

Cd7 - ewcm BD
Cd8 - headache ewcm BD*
Cd9 - think OV'd ewcm then creamy
1dpo - creamy cm
2dpo - headache
3dpo - creamy cm pain in side
4dpo - creamy cm heartburn
5dpo -creamy cm headache*
6dpo - stuffy nose evening creamy cm
7dpo - creamy cm (sparse) dizzy spell
8dpo - Af type cramps, fatigue, stuffy nose, creamy cm
9dpo - dizzy spell, stuffy nose, crampy, bfn
10dpo - so tired, crampy, twinges, creamy cm, bfn
11dpo - weird pulling, poking, sort of tugging behind belly button in evening Bfn (am)
12dpo - same tugging feeling behind belly button
13 dpo - BFP with FRER!!!!


----------



## Narla83

Oh, it's sounding good then!

Me, Im trying not to symptom spot but it's sooo hard not too! I had the dizziness, a few cramps and aching in my hips a bit like af pains and also 'just a feeling'. I'm a poas addict so I did an ic this am and suprise it was a BFN way too early though Ive stocked up so gonna test tomorow as well (I'd start from 1dpo if it was'nt so stupid) How bout you when you gonna test?

Oh and a stuffy nose feeling a bit coldey but my OH has a cold at the min and my DS so could just be getting it from them!!!!

P.s Darling: Congrats on your BFP hope we willl be following you soon.


----------



## Darling

Thank you. Me too. Good luck and babydust!! Xxx


----------



## hollyrose

thanks darling. i had noticed from another thread that u had also experienced dizziness. i have all the symptoms u mention and more but don't wanna get my hopes up iykwim?

narla - i was gonna start testing sunday which would be 9dpo, i got my bfp at 9dpo last time, but i'm very tempted to start tomorrow, 8dpo! prob will give in and test with fmu tomorrow. lol! but not expecting to see a bfp that early. although i've noticed some ladies getting theirs as early ads 7dpo on this site.

i also have cold symptoms, hot flashes, itchy nipples, af type cramps in tummy, sharp pain on right side yesterday lasted few hours on and off. i usually drink green tea but haven't been able to stomach it today at all but a diet coke went down a treat!

really hope it's not just wishful thinking.

have you been ttc for long?


----------



## hollyrose

conratulations darling!


----------



## Narla83

I just poas :rofl: actually i peed on 2!!!! All this talking about it!!!! Dunno if I see anything nothing clear anyways!!!

Good luck for tomorow! Have to let me know, if you get anything! Fx'ed


----------



## hollyrose

Lol! I will!

You too!


----------



## Darling

Thank you. Good luck!! Xx


----------



## Narla83

hollyrose said:


> thanks darling. i had noticed from another thread that u had also experienced dizziness. i have all the symptoms u mention and more but don't wanna get my hopes up iykwim?
> 
> narla - i was gonna start testing sunday which would be 9dpo, i got my bfp at 9dpo last time, but i'm very tempted to start tomorrow, 8dpo! prob will give in and test with fmu tomorrow. lol! but not expecting to see a bfp that early. although i've noticed some ladies getting theirs as early ads 7dpo on this site.
> 
> i also have cold symptoms, hot flashes, itchy nipples, af type cramps in tummy, sharp pain on right side yesterday lasted few hours on and off. i usually drink green tea but haven't been able to stomach it today at all but a diet coke went down a treat!
> 
> really hope it's not just wishful thinking.
> 
> have you been ttc for long?

No, only month #4 but it took us 5 years to fall with DS so we're trying again now just incase it takes that long again. Used a cbfm this month so fx'd great fun to use if your a poas addict am hoping that i wont have to use it again dunno if im setting myself up for a fall though. I posted pics of my tests and a one lady did say she got her bfp at 7dpo.

How about you?


----------



## hollyrose

well, i seem to get pregnant easily but have had 2 miscarriages.
this will be the 1st month ttc since my last miscarriage


----------



## hollyrose

tested with fmu today (8dpo) and surprise surprise BFN!


----------



## Narla83

:rofl: Me too!!! BFN but it's still to early really so doesnt mean we're not! Just seen a couple of ladies who are 10dpo and only got a very faint BFP so we've still got a couple of days really.

Hows the symptoms today? Anything new?:-k

Me; my cold is getting worse but I dont think I can ad that cause I think I may have caught it from DS!!! Did have a burning sensation in my hips and achey lower back last night though, I hate this waiting every little ache or pain Im thinking it could be to do with falling pg!!:wacko:


----------



## hollyrose

i know it's so early! will prob test every morning now.

little bit of nausea this evening, boobs still very sore, throat sore, slight af cramps on & off, had sharp pain on both sides of tummy at different times today, tired (but dd has me up since 6.30am so thats prob why i'm tired!).

will let u know how i get on tomorrow.

good luck for testing!


----------



## hollyrose

9dpo - BFN!


----------



## Narla83

hollyrose said:


> 9dpo - BFN!

Yup: BFN for me as well!!!! But I still have my fx'd for us!

Well keep me updated!!! 

:flower:


----------



## hollyrose

baby dust! baby dust!

xo


----------



## Narla83

hollyrose said:


> baby dust! baby dust!
> 
> xo

:dust: your way too!!!

Ment to ask you if you were still getting dizzy or has it eased off now?


----------



## hollyrose

it's eased off but still get slightly dizzy at times, nowhere near as bad as the other night tho.

what bout u?

have been having really sharp pain in right side of tummy today and boobs really painful.
took my bra off last night and let out a wee cry cause without the support they hurt like hell!

oh! went to the loo earlier and when i wiped there was a small amout of ewcm which looked like it might have a wee bit of brown in it.

have dioriah this evening too.

what bout ur symptoms?


----------



## Deethehippy

Dizziness is common in early pregnancy but be careful as can also be a sign of inner ear problems. 
Good luck on getting your BFP :)


----------



## hollyrose

thanks dee. i have never had dizziness like this in my life! it was scary tbh.
thanks god it seems to have passed now. really hope i don't have inner ear problems! i suppose time will tell. xo


----------



## Narla83

Yeah, still get a bit dizzy at nights when I get up with DS apart from that just cramps and back ache like I get before af shows up (bit early for her yet though):?

Still getting pretty blatent BFN though so, I dunno..................

But on the good side we're not out yet so roll on tomorow for the daily poas!!!!!!!!

Will be back then to update, let me know how you get on hun:hugs:

:dust:


----------



## hollyrose

10 dpo - BFN.

starting to think i'm out already!


----------



## Narla83

hollyrose said:


> 10 dpo - BFN.
> 
> starting to think i'm out already!

Me too, BFN!!!!

But suppose we're not out untill af shows up so theres still time!!!!

Hows the symptoms?x


----------



## hollyrose

i know ur right just really hopin for bfp and get more disheartened with every bfn i get.

ah well.

lower back quite sore today and having really sharp pains in tummy, boobs sore too.

u?


----------



## Narla83

I know, its like a big slap in the face! I take the test then go to a window and look at it then move around the room a bit have even got a torch, then I'll put it down and leave it then 30mins later I'll go back and do it all again!!!(drives you mad):wacko:

My lower back too is really achey still and gets worse at nights but apart from that nothing/nada/zilch(Im blowing a raspberry too!).

I either want to get my BFP (which I very much dought will come) or just get af so we can start again next month, and then do this all again in a couple of weeks!!!!!!!:shrug: 

Do you use opks (cant remember if I asked you that) or do bbt's?


----------



## hollyrose

i do the same with the tests! even brought this morning in my handbag to work today and keep looking at it like it's gonna suddenly have a line on it! lol!

feel pretty much the same as you. just wann know one way or another and move on to next mnth if bfn this month.

kinda worried cause my dh was away the day i got my + opk so we didn't get to bd until the following evening. i think you have up to 48 hours after getting a + but feel like we might've missed the egg this month!

i used the cb digi smiley face opk.

got a bfp in december with it 1st month.

did u use opk?


----------



## Narla83

:rofl: You made me laugh!!! Prob is Im still on maternity leave with my DS so I have them just upstairs and its sooo tempting to just go poas. Keep thinking maybe this one I'll see a faint something on it but I never do, their all the same (BFN) They should invent a hpt that doesnt just have the glaring white if your not or the words 'Not Pregnant' thats sooo harsh they should maybe say something like 'Better luck next month' I'll have to think about that some more...........................................................

I'm using a cbfm for the first time this month which fuels my poas addiction so really hoping that it's not gonna be as long as before (5 years)!

Sounds hopefull for you then, by the way the last 2 people I have got to know on here got their BFP's straight away so they went off to 1st tri so your odds are pretty good based on that.:-({|= Thats me feeling sorry for myself!!!!!!

So you live in the UK then?


----------



## Narla83

Had a few ideas.................................You'll have to click it to enlarge it I couldnt get it any bigger:comp:






What do you think? Any ideas?


----------



## lyn33

Hi ladies i am new to this post! but i myself am also waiting! i am 7dpo and BFN this am but i know it was early, so going to try again in a few days! I also had two miscarriages about 6 and 8 months ago, so i am sorry to hear of your losses hollyrose! waiting is very hard!


----------



## myrtle58

Sorry to butt in on this thread!

I think those BFN ideas are great Narla!!!!! 

I'm 7DPO and been feeling very lightheaded even when sitting?? Had stomach pains in left hand side from Friday to Sunday which prompted me to go to docs this morning but she said that she didn't think anything serious was wrong and that it was unlikely I was pregnant because I only stopped taking the pill on 22/01/11. These pains suddenly stopped today. (I also suffer with IBS, but it didn't feel like it was that?)

But she couldn't explain the lightheadedness?? Also been feeling really hungry, like an empty feeling in pit of stomach and I just have to eat something, even if it's right before a meal.

Hope we all get BFP's soon!!


----------



## hollyrose

narla - that is very funny! i think u should market those! lol!

i am from northern ireland but now living in donegal in southern ireland.

i am so glad i'm out of the house all day cause if i was at home i would be tempted to poas more than once a day too!

ur son looks so cute in ur photo.

hopefully we'll both be moving to 1st ri together this month!


----------



## hollyrose

sorry for ur losses also lynn.
7dpo is early for testing but i started at 8dpo so i can't talk! lol!
fingers crossed for you.


----------



## hollyrose

hi myrtle - i got pregnant 2 weeks after stoppin bc in december so it definitely can happen! i noticed from some of ur other posts that u also had dizziness. if it's not a bfp then i have no idea what would be causing it! 

my back is very sore this evening and have had some indegestion today.

will be testing in the morning again at 11dpo.

baby dust to all of us! xo


----------



## hollyrose

meant to ask - i have felt warm the last few days so took my temp wih a digital ear thermometer and it was 38.6 degrees yesterday and 38.4 today.

is that a good sign do you think? or am i just coming down with something.

my termp would normally be around 37 degrees.


----------



## hollyrose

11 dpo - BFN.

don't think i'm gonna test now for few days if i can hold off.


----------



## myrtle58

Hollyrose - I have felt warm too but have been struggling to keep my hands and feet warm!! Don't know if this is related to pregnancy or not but of course I'm seeing it as a sign!!!
Still lightheaded today....I've decided to get some tests today and wait until Saturday when I will be 12 dpo to test. (Probably won't wait til then though!!! He he!!)


----------



## Narla83

Hey everyone!!!!

You think there a good idea......... You'll see me in the next dragons den!!:rofl:!

Holyrose: I have no idea about temps (sorry) but one of the other ladies may know. I've always wanted to visit Ireland love the accent! So how long till you test again? I got 2 lines on a cbfm test stick but I dont know if they work like other opks and pick up on it (we will see) I have posted a thread asking other ladies if they know and get back to you!! Your symptoms sound soo good though keep in touch!!!

Myrtle58: Good luck to you cant believe you can hold out for that long, I was poas as soon as I could although it does get very expensive!!!

Lynn33:Sorry to hear about your mc's lots of :dust: your way!!

GOOD LUCK :dust::dust:


----------



## Narla83

Ok quick update....................................................

The 2 lines on my cbfm sticks dont really count as they detect hormone changes so a big fat raspberry to that then, think I got an evap on a hpt today so got all my stupid hopes up!!!!

What do you think?





Smelly evaps you think????


----------



## hollyrose

That hpt looks like it has some colour in it so don't give up hope yet!

I'm feeling so warm this afternoon and dizzy and have nausea also.

Had brown tinged cm last night on tp and more today at lunchtime.

Do you think this could be implantation bleeding?

Spose it could be the start of early af but i'm not due until saturday so to be staining now would be very unusual for me.


Had o get a fan and put it on my desk at work. Everyone else is cold! Lol!

Narla r u gonna test tomorrow again?

Myrtle - let us know if u do test!


----------



## myrtle58

Narla: not sure I can hold out that long!!! Ha ha, got 4 frer (buy one get one free in Boots!!) in the bathroom whispering at me 'go on try me....you know you want to!!'

May have to take one tomorrow morning, is that still too early? I'll be 9dpo.

Not sure on the tests Narla, not seen an evap before but I can definitely see a line in the top pic if that helps?


----------



## myrtle58

This is the first time I've really contributed to a thread and you're all so lovely, find myself getting really excited!! Hope I'm not building my hopes up too much!!

hollyrose: sounds like positive symptoms to me!!

I will definitely let you know if I test.


----------



## myrtle58

Just to add some more symptoms. I have been sneezing and had a blocked nose every morning for the past 3-4 days. Today my ears blocked up and they keep unblocking and then blocking again. Don't know if I'm getting a cold but I've read that this can be a symptom too due to your blood pressure. Any thoughts?


----------



## Narla83

Huulllooo again.....

Hollyrose: Ohh your symptoms sound so positive, I think it all depends on when you o'd as to ib I dont know much about it (sorry). I'm a bit the other way Im feeling the cold at the min, have been taking a hottie up to bed to snuggle with.:flower: Thanks for the positive words about the tests suppose the only way Ill know is to keep poas again and again and again etc:winkwink: :hugs:

Myrtle58: Its soooo hard not to get youre hopes up in the tww I think thats why its good to find some friends to talk too:kiss: Yeah hollyrose who started this thread!!!! No 9dpo is not that early some ladies on here poas at 7dpo and get slight BFP's but then some dont get BFP's until 13-14dpo! Im gonna end up passing on my poas addiction if you havent already got it!!!!!!:wacko: Def post your test if you do!!!

:dust: and :hugs:


----------



## Narla83

myrtle58 said:


> Just to add some more symptoms. I have been sneezing and had a blocked nose every morning for the past 3-4 days. Today my ears blocked up and they keep unblocking and then blocking again. Don't know if I'm getting a cold but I've read that this can be a symptom too due to your blood pressure. Any thoughts?

Mmmm I have stinky cold at the min but I think thats down to DP and DS passing theirs around at an alarming rate and to anyone who goes near them!!!!!!!:dohh:


----------



## levichips

hi don't want to butt in but can i join your thread i am 10 dpo tested this am bfp! :-( i'm due af saturday or sunday, i have starting cramping yesterday and have had really sore boobs since 8 dpo just want to know now haha hope you all doing ok i.ve got ic's so going to keep test haha x


----------



## levichips

sorry meant bfn haha


----------



## Narla83

levichips said:


> hi don't want to butt in but can i join your thread i am 10 dpo tested this am bfp! :-( i'm due af saturday or sunday, i have starting cramping yesterday and have had really sore boobs since 8 dpo just want to know now haha hope you all doing ok i.ve got ic's so going to keep test haha x

Hullo,

levichips: The more the merrier (sp) BFP/BFN? Ok see your next post so cancel this!!!!!:blush:

Mmmm I've had constant lower back ache, cant think that i've done anything to make it hurt.

Ohhh I hate this waiting but I love it too!!!!!!!!

Hollyrose: How long are you leaving poas for?:hugs:


----------



## levichips

Narla83 said:


> levichips said:
> 
> 
> hi don't want to butt in but can i join your thread i am 10 dpo tested this am bfp! :-( i'm due af saturday or sunday, i have starting cramping yesterday and have had really sore boobs since 8 dpo just want to know now haha hope you all doing ok i.ve got ic's so going to keep test haha x
> 
> Hullo,
> 
> levichips: The more the merrier (sp)* BFP/BFN?* Ok see your next post so cancel this!!!!!:blush:
> 
> Mmmm I've had constant lower back ache, cant think that i've done anything to make it hurt.
> 
> Ohhh I hate this waiting but I love it too!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hollyrose: How long are you leaving poas for?:hugs:Click to expand...

yeah sorry meant bfn. i've got back ache too so when is every1 testing or have you all started?


----------



## Narla83

Mmmm. I started @ 7dpo (my names kate and I'm a poas addict!) All BFN not that this supprised me, I took a test today and dont know if its an evap or start of a BFP its about in this thread somewhere. Mind you some ladies get their BFP's early.........


----------



## hollyrose

i think i'll leave it until thursday now.


----------



## Narla83

Oh Oh hollyrose: Just looked it up and IB can happen between 6-12 days after O!


----------



## Narla83

hollyrose said:


> i think i'll leave it until thursday now.

Holly rose: You'll stay in here though I'd miss not talking to you!:cry:


----------



## levichips

hope it was a start of bfp for you hun, my name is cheryl i'm turning into a poas addict haha my first cycle ttc #2 happened straight away with my ds. but he was unplanned and that tends to be the way doesn't it. i'm full of cold too but my ds has had one too. just going so slow isn't it and the thought of having to do it all again! but then again it is all woth it in the end.


----------



## Narla83

levichips said:


> hope it was a start of bfp for you hun, my name is cheryl i'm turning into a poas addict haha my first cycle ttc #2 happened straight away with my ds. but he was unplanned and that tends to be the way doesn't it. i'm full of cold too but my ds has had one too. just going so slow isn't it and the thought of having to do it all again! but then again it is all woth it in the end.

Had my dd 10 years ago and fell so easily then took 5 years to fall and keep our DS so hoping it doesnt take that long again. 

I agree DEF worth it at the end I LOVE being a mum!!!!:happydance:


----------



## levichips

yeah best thing ever my little boy just started half day school last week he in all day tuesday, wed morning and friday all day i'm really missing him!! really weird without him, although he been in bad mood today haha. just want one more then family complete for us. hope it doesnt take you as long with this one hun. can't imagine all that waiting.


----------



## Narla83

levichips said:


> yeah best thing ever my little boy just started half day school last week he in all day tuesday, wed morning and friday all day i'm really missing him!! really weird without him, although he been in bad mood today haha. just want one more then family complete for us. hope it doesnt take you as long with this one hun. can't imagine all that waiting.

Yup, same here just 1 more!

Ahh, bless your ds my dd went to quite a small school so she started full days straight away and really missed her, I still do now, my ds adores her he can be noisy all day then when she comes home he sits perfectly happy with her for ages.(so sweet)

Hope your wait isnt too long either!!!!:flower:


----------



## hollyrose

i'm not goin anywhere!
just got my wedding dvd today n spent the evening watching it!
heading to bed now cause i'm sooooo tired but will be on again tomorrow ladies!

narla - hope ur rite bout implantation!

nite nite. xo


----------



## myrtle58

Morning girls,

Well tested and got a BFN this morning. I know it's still too early but feel as though I'm out already :cry:

My coxix bone started hurting yesterday, which is really weird as I haven't injured it in anyway or had a previous injury?? Posted it on first trimester board and it can be common in pregnancy but not until later on.

Oh well, guess I'm going to wait to test until Saturday now.

Good luck to you all and wishing for your BFP's!!!!


----------



## levichips

hi girls how are you all doing? i did another test this morning and got a very faint BFP!! i'm going to do another in couple days but surely if i wasn't there wouldn't be a faint pink line would there! feeling excited but not wanting to get my hopes up, does any1 know how to upload pics i have got one pic where you can slightly see a line but camera doesn't really show it like it is really.just really hoping it is.


----------



## hollyrose

congratulations levichips! that's so exciting!

a line's a line. if it's there its a bfp!

i'm not sure about putting pictures on was wondering that myself, sorry. if you go onto the pregnancy test gallery someone there will prob know.


----------



## hollyrose

myrtle - i hadn't heard of the cocyx bone as a sympton before but i must keep an eye out for it now!

i felt disheartened when i got bfn also so i didn't test today but might tomorrow. will be 12 dpo then so might get bfp. fingers crossed for us!

xo


----------



## levichips

hollyrose said:


> congratulations levichips! that's so exciting!
> 
> a line's a line. if it's there its a bfp!
> 
> i'm not sure about putting pictures on was wondering that myself, sorry. if you go onto the pregnancy test gallery someone there will prob know.

thanks yeah thats what i am thinking thankyou. i did one yesterday was negative and today am 12dpo and only got faint line on a 10miu test so your not out til af comes!!! feeling mega achey today hoping everone else gets their :bfp: and mine definatly is hehe:happydance:


----------



## myrtle58

hollyrose: yeah I'm going to be 12dpo on Saturday so going to wait until then.

levichips: sounds like you've got a bfp!! CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Narla83

Hey ladies.:hi:

Hollyrose: I did what you did and havent tested today, gonna test tomorow though. Stinking colds getting worse but being a women have to carry on though!:dohh: Hows the symptoms today? I still keep getting lower back ache but dont know if its just achey cause of the cold! Ohh wedding dvds how long ago did you get married? Me and OH havent got that far yet, engaged for 7 years so far....................................................

Levichips: Congrats then, hope it is your BFP. You should be able to attach it using the little paperclip when you do replys, it should open a page saying 'manage attachments' then go to browse pick your piccie then upload it. Someone may have an easier way. Let us know how you get on when you test again!!!

Murtle58: Do you have any other symptoms going on? Sounds good if ladies in 1st tri recognise it!!!! Good luck for sat!!! 9do still early so dont get disheartened by a BFN never know come sat there may be a BFP waiting for you!!!!!

:dust: and :hugs: you way ladies and fx'ed for us all!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## myrtle58

Hi Narla,

I have lightheadness on and off all day, slight nausea in evening, had cramps from 4dpo-6dpo which just disappeared, weird twingy feelings in lower stomach, aching back and upper thighs, cold symptoms including blocked nose and ears, burping a lot and then the coccyx pain.

I think that's all of them, I'm still hopeful! Don't think I'll stop wondering until AF comes. Or not hopefully!

Do you have any of the same symptoms?


----------



## myrtle58

Oh and I'm really hungry! Even if I've just eaten I've got an empty feeling in my stomach.

This is my first time ttc to I'm finding it all very confusing!


----------



## Narla83

Hullo myrtle58,

All thoses sound good alot of women have cold symptoms when they get their BFPs! 

My symptoms (thinking, thinking...)

Dizziness (esp at night when up with lo)
Lower back ache and tummy cramps (a bit like af but dunno if its b/c of cold)
Cold (think thats thanks to OH & LO though, they've got colds and spreading them like wild fire!)

Apart from that nothing/nada/zilch. I didnt have alot with my son though, I didnt test until I was about 2-3 weeks late for af and only after I got my BFP did the symptoms start. So hoping this is the same! 

I dunno about that test y/day think I'm gonna put it down to evap until I get more proof, dont wanna get my hopes up just to be slapped in the face by af on sat!!:dohh:


----------



## myrtle58

It's just so horrible waiting!! Never thought ttc would be like this. Before you even think of having children you just believe it will happen! How naive was I??


----------



## Narla83

I know, from a young age its drummed into your head to use protection b/c if not you'll get preg then when you want to have :baby: it takes months and months!!!:wacko:

Good thing about bnb is that you get to talk to people who are going through the same thing:hugs:, wish I'd known about it when I was trying for DS might not have been so lonely!!!:dohh:


----------



## myrtle58

Yeah I think this website is great. It has really helped me and stopped me annoying my oh with constant questions!!! Ha ha! I'm glad there are other people who are as obsessed as me!

Saturday testing can't come quick enough!


----------



## Narla83

I'm so suprised I resisited poas today!!!:rofl:

:muaha:
Not to poas / Poas​
Will be waiting for af on sat:shrug: Good luck, you just gonna wait till sat or are you poas earlier?


----------



## myrtle58

I'm going to be REALLY good and wait til Saturday. May have to get OH to hide all tests though!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Narla83

He he, I havent told my oh about how many times ive poas :blush: Think he'd want me too get some help!:wacko:

Good for you (willpower) if you are pg then that will give time for hcg levels to up but it's still classed as early to test dont forget!


----------



## myrtle58

Yeah I know!! Won't make any difference though!! I'll still be upset at a BFN. I go away on Sunday morning and not back til Monday night. AF due Monday so if BFN on Sat and no sign of AF I will test again Tuesday. I'm being very restrained!! Nearly bought some IC's the other day but I knew I would just test everyday if I did!!!!! It's sort of like smoking, which I gave up 2 and 1/2 years ago....if they're in the house you will use them!!


----------



## Narla83

Yup fraid so!!!!!!!!!Im the same with opks as well but i learned from that one:cry:!!!!:dohh:

Well done on the no smoking though!!!


----------



## myrtle58

Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## hollyrose

narla - it's so hard not to pas isn't it? lol!

we got married 7 months ago but have been together for nearly 12 years now, engaged for 6 years!

i visited norwich when i was really young once but can't remember which part! 

did u say ur gonna test tomorrow too? i know i should just prob wait until weekend but i really don't think i can hold off till then. its totally like an addiction!


had dizziness last night again and nausea and was really tired.

noticed some more light brown tinged discharge today a few times on tp. hope it's not the start of early af.

everyone seems to have the cold at the minute but ur right us ladies have to battle on through it especially with lo's to look after!


----------



## hollyrose

ladies - i don't tell my dh half the things that i say on here! lol!
he'd think i was totally crazy if i started on about cm and poas addictions!


----------



## Narla83

Hollyrose: Hullo, Mm I live just out of Norwich (in the sticks) but quite like it that way.. Have my oh at home today so was a bit dif to poas this am anyway, know we should wait till sat but missing poas for 1 day was hard enough (not sure i'll make it throgh the whole day) let alone leaving it for 3 days!!!!!!:wacko:

So theres hope for me yet 7 years on I have told him that my engagement ring has 'expired' so he needs to get me a new one (I've also told him he needs to get me an eternity ring as I've had his ds) I'm still waiting (drumming my fingers)

Symptoms are still there then! Hopefull. You testing with fmu? Have to let me know how you get on Will be waiting to hear!!!!:wacko:

Have you tried asking 'out there' if anyone has had the same spotting like you? Might put your mind at ease if you did?:hugs:


----------



## hollyrose

i'm still waiting on an eternity ring too! think i will be waiting for a while! lol!

it's so expensive to get married but it's nice - so far anyway! lol!

still some symptons but they seem to come and go iykwim?

what bout ur symptoms?

might ask some of the other ladies about their impl bleeding - thanks.


----------



## Narla83

Um, not many symptoms to write about but I was a bit like that with DS, dont know if they're symptoms of pg or this darn cold! Still getting the achey lower back and af like pains, dizziness is still about at night but not so bad but that could be the cold again!?:wacko:

Am running low on ic's now so got to control myself. I got a boots own brand hpt and was gonna save that for sat but have read that they're 50mIU so dont hold out alot of hope for that!:dohh: Bills out this time of month too so not gonna be able to get any more for a bit:dohh: 

Will keep an eye out for your thread about IB see what they say might also be worth asking in 1st tri (they're always happy to help from my exp)

:dust: and :hugs:


----------



## Narla83

Ok ladies, 

Q for you: Opk's as Hpt?

Yup you guessed it I poas, an opk stick, now the thing is I never got 2 lines on these even though I was o'ing (even when cbfm said peak I still got nothing on them) Now theres two lines both pink?



Thanks ladies your great!!!!:kiss:


----------



## myrtle58

I can definitely see two pink lines. I've found a website that may be of use. It says that a positive OPK could well mean that you will get a BFP.

https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!
:hugs:


----------



## timsogirl

7dpo & pretty nausiated today!

i hope its a good sign !!!

baby dust to all...

congrats Darling!


----------



## Narla83

myrtle58 said:


> I can definitely see two pink lines. I've found a website that may be of use. It says that a positive OPK could well mean that you will get a BFP.
> 
> https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html
> 
> I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!
> :hugs:

Thankyou,

I cant poas again for another 3 hours dunno if I should just wait for tomorow and fmu? 

Oh, cant help but wonder.:wacko:


----------



## levichips

i did another test and that was bfp too so taking them as positives can't believe it tbh hope you all get bfp's soon too xx


----------



## Narla83

Hey ladies,

Well took a hpt and got a v faint BFP!! Sent OH out to get a better one! Will update later.

levichips: Congrats to you!!!

Good luck.


----------



## levichips

Narla83 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Well took a hpt and got a v faint BFP!! Sent OH out to get a better one! Will update later.
> 
> levichips: Congrats to you!!!
> 
> Good luck.

congrats to you too!! mine was very faint too. but line is a line when will your due date be about? hope you get anothe BFP hun!!:happydance:


----------



## hollyrose

oh my god!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i'm away for a few hours and 2 BFPs!

congratulations to you both!

it's so exciting!

xo


----------



## Narla83

Well I dunno, Im still in shock a bit waiting for the better test just to be sure. I havent even thought about it!!!! :dohh:

How about you? :hugs:


----------



## hollyrose

well, gonna test in the morning with fmu. kinda feel like af might be on her way but still hoping it might be implantation.

can you put a picture up of the bfp?


----------



## Narla83

If I do promise you wont laugh its v faint on the pic but I can see it irl!



Told you v faint, but OH's on his way with better ones!!

Did you have any luck with the other ladies about IB?

levichips: Just looked and will be due around the 19th Nov thats if I am.....

:hugs: to you all.xx


----------



## levichips

no pic mine won't come up on my camera it rubbish! I.ll be due about 20th november  getting so excited talking to you all about it! Can't talk to anyone else apart from oh x x


----------



## levichips

my test is like that too x


----------



## hollyrose

that is definite line. i can see it!

let us know how u get on si u do anymore tests.


----------



## hollyrose

that is definite line. i can see it!

let us know how u get on if u do anymore tests.


----------



## Narla83

Will be doing one again either tonight or tomorow so will post in here first thing in the morn!!!!

Didnt think anyone would see it!!! Hasnt sunk in yet will you still let me be in here? Dont want to leave, you've been so supportive! Hopefully we can go into 1st tri together you gonna test first thing? Let me know wont you!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Narla83

levichips said:


> no pic mine won't come up on my camera it rubbish! I.ll be due about 20th november  getting so excited talking to you all about it! Can't talk to anyone else apart from oh x x

Hey when I get def def, wanna be bump buddies? Due about a day apart then!!!:blush:


----------



## levichips

Narla83 said:


> levichips said:
> 
> 
> no pic mine won't come up on my camera it rubbish! I.ll be due about 20th november  getting so excited talking to you all about it! Can't talk to anyone else apart from oh x x
> 
> Hey when I get def def, wanna be bump buddies? Due about a day apart then!!!:blush:Click to expand...

Yeah definatly that would be brilliant pretty sure you are tho  so excited now too that will have some1 sim due date and that  x


----------



## Narla83

levichips said:


> Narla83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> levichips said:
> 
> 
> no pic mine won't come up on my camera it rubbish! I.ll be due about 20th november  getting so excited talking to you all about it! Can't talk to anyone else apart from oh x x
> 
> Hey when I get def def, wanna be bump buddies? Due about a day apart then!!!:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah definatly that would be brilliant pretty sure you are tho  so excited now too that will have some1 sim due date and that  xClick to expand...

Yeah!!! Just gonna make sure though.......................................................

Gonna test again in the morn now so will post in here the results, still cant quite believe it!!!!!:shrug:


----------



## hollyrose

u had better stay on here! even if i don't get a bfp! i'll need u to hold my hand through another month of ttc and another tww. lol!

i'll be testing first thing in the morning and will post the result. if bfn think i'll leave testing until the weekend then, if i can hold off.

hope u get a good bfp tomorrow.

heading to bed now.

nite. xo


----------



## Narla83

Me too!!!

Will be here to hold your hand dont worry but holding out for your BFP!!!!!!:hugs:

Good luck for morn.x


----------



## myrtle58

OMG - I went out last and come back to two of your BFP's!!
Congratulations to Narla and Levichips!!
Narla I definitely see a faint line!!

Hopefully this will be good thread to be on!!

I'm still waiting til Saturday to test.

Good luck this morning with poas hollyrose, if you get a bfn we can stick it out til the weekend together!!


----------



## Narla83

Morning Ladies!

How are you all today? 

Hollyrose: Good luck hunni!!!:hugs:

Levichips: Confirmation below!!!

Myrtle58: That willpower still there, good for you!!!

Me, I did a boots own brand last night (50mIU) apparently, but got a line gonna get another today just to be sure......



:dust: and :hugs: your way ladies.xx


----------



## levichips

Narla83 said:


> Morning Ladies!
> 
> How are you all today?
> 
> Hollyrose: Good luck hunni!!!:hugs:
> 
> Levichips: Confirmation below!!!
> 
> Myrtle58: That willpower still there, good for you!!!
> 
> Me, I did a boots own brand last night (50mIU) apparently, but got a line gonna get another today just to be sure......
> 
> View attachment 178877
> 
> 
> :dust: and :hugs: your way ladies.xx

yipee hehe congrats hun i did another this morning and faint line also my dh did one to make sure they weren't dodgy haha what is he like. i keep looking at 3 tests i've and can't believe it!!:happydance:


----------



## myrtle58

I've got AF pains today. Still a bit early for me but my cycles could be a bit skew because of pill. :growlmad:


----------



## Narla83

Well you're not out till af turns up so dont give up yet hunni!!!:flower:


----------



## levichips

myrtle58 said:


> I've got AF pains today. Still a bit early for me but my cycles could be a bit skew because of pill. :growlmad:

i had these started about 9 dpo thought fo sure af was coming early so you never know it not over til af shows her ugly face:thumbup:


----------



## Narla83

Yeah me too thinking about it af type pains,still have them esp @ night!!!!!:wacko:


----------



## myrtle58

Thanks!!
Levichips - I'm 10dpo today so fingers crossed. I try to remain calm but don't think I'll stop thinking about it until AF comes or not.
Had so many different symptoms this month, if I don't get a BFP I'll be getting myself to doctors!!


----------



## myrtle58

Are they sort of on one side?


----------



## Narla83

Oh sent friend requests your way guys!!!!:flower:


----------



## levichips

erm no i don't think so, but some people have said theirs have been but mine seems all over tbh. cuz haven't got it atm can't really remember haha


----------



## Narla83

Oh levichips: Did you test again this am (just read back and saw your post)Yippie congrats huni!!!!? Wanna see piccie! Compare really faint lines:wacko:

Do you mind if I put you in my siggie??? :blush:


----------



## levichips

Narla83 said:


> Oh levichips: Did you test again this am? Wanna see piccie! Compare really faint lines:wacko:
> 
> Do you mind if I put you in my siggie??? :blush:

i know want to put pic up but my camera really rubbish and won't show it up :wacko: yeah how do you do it i'll put you in too do you just write it in? i am so excited haha i want to tell every1 but can only tell people on here dh want to wait til 12 week scan to tell everyone it going to be murder i'll just have to keep away from everyone hehe:happydance:


----------



## levichips

narla-are you booking appointment with your doctor first or going straight to midwife my sil went straight to midwife when you going to ring up? i'm thinking may ring monday just to make doubly sure af doesn't come haha. think just parinoid cus found out with my ds after my missed period hehe


----------



## Narla83

Ive just done another test waiting, waiting) Yeah Im def Preg!!! I dont know Im in serous shock right now it took us 5 years to fall with ds never thought id fall this quickly!!!!

Yeah just type in the siggie!!!

Ahh pain about the camera, have you done your BFP announcment??? Will prob do the same and phone docs first dont think you can make an appointment with the midwife straight away where I go have to see doc first!!!

I dunno what to do total shock!!


----------



## levichips

haha i know keep looking at test it this real. no haven't done announcement don't know how to do it? not used to this site yet haha.x


----------



## Narla83

Tell me about it took me ages to work it all out!!!:blush:

Let me know if your having any troubles and I'll try to explain it!!!?:dohh:

Just showed my OH and he was not shocked at all, just went 'luckey we've still got Alfies stuff in storage!'

I dont dare go into 1st tri yet dont want to jinx it so gonna stay here!!!!:hugs:


----------



## levichips

hehe yeah that what i was thinking just going to wait til monday i think. yeah i've still got all levi's stuff just need a pushchair


----------



## hollyrose

hi ladies. BFN with fmu.
gonna wait until sunday now i think . af due sat.

myrtle looks like we're in this waiting game together! what day r u testing on?

i'm gonna try to add ur names to my signature as well but might take me a while to figure it out! lol!

narla - that second test looks brilliant. really clear. i have heard ur more likely to fall pregnant soon after a pregnancy. u must be so excited!

levi- put a picci up asap! lol!

well, i haven't had anymore brown cm since yesterday. bd'd with dh last nite n kinda thought if af was on way might have had some spotting after but nothing.

was dizzy last night again and back sore, boobs not as sore as they were tho. been feeling really hungry too.

time will tell now i suppose.

have a good day ladies.


----------



## levichips

i would do but camera rubbish tbh and doesn't show. i've got one more test so going to do it over weekend haha so i'll take pic of that


----------



## Narla83

Hollyrose: Hey hunni, you say you've got a sore back, mine is sore too so your symptoms are soo good. Did anyone answer about IB? Well fx'd for sat then!!! Will be thinking of you! :hugs:

Im more in shock still at the min, a bit sureal! OH has gone to work soo its just me and LO so glad Ive got you guys!:wacko:

he he I just rated this thread 5 star!!!!!!!

You guys have no piccies in your avaters? All I have you as is question mark heads!!!!!!:?:


----------



## hollyrose

only 3 people answered me but there is a similar thread on here so have been reading that.

read that ib normally occurs between 7dpo and 15dpo and lasts around 1-2 days.

that would fit in with me. have that shooting/burning pain in my lower right side again today on & off, also seems to be shooting down the top of my leg at the front. felt this with my last pregnancy.

i'll try to put a photo up asap! that's us told! lol!

hmm must rate this thread too narla. it's definitely 5 star!


----------



## Narla83

:rofl: Yes count yourself as suitably told off!!!! Beware I may get worse as the time goes on!!!!!!!!:amartass:

Ohhhhhhhhh so hope you get your BFP hunni you gonna test tomorow? I saw that thread and wondered if you'd seen it, sounds like theres other people in same boat but it sounds so hopefull!!!!:friends:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## hollyrose

definitely not testing tomorrow.

might test sat if no af by then but will try to hold out till sunday.

the days are dragging by!


----------



## Narla83

Ohhh long time no pee!!!!!!

Good luck will be waiting to hear the results!!:hugs:


----------



## myrtle58

Hey girls, been trying to keep my mind off things today by decorating!

Hollyrose: I'm testing on Saturday as soon as I get up, will post to let you know but I bet it will still be too early, I'll be 12dpo then.

Narla: I don't want to put anything on my pic as only my OH and my mum know we're ttc!! Frightened someone may recognise me!!


----------



## Narla83

myrtle58 said:


> Hey girls, been trying to keep my mind off things today by decorating!
> 
> Hollyrose: I'm testing on Saturday as soon as I get up, will post to let you know but I bet it will still be too early, I'll be 12dpo then.
> 
> Narla: I don't want to put anything on my pic as only my OH and my mum know we're ttc!! Frightened someone may recognise me!!

Thats fine, only joking about it!!! totally understand!!:dohh::hugs: 

Ohh what ya decorating? (being even more nosy now):blush:


----------



## myrtle58

Our office type room. Been living together over a year and still not got the house fully decorated!!!! OH cleared dining room so that's tomorrows job. I'm on annual leave from work this week so trying to use it wisely!!

Think I'd prefer to be at work though, at least I'd be busy everyday and it wouldn't drag as much.

Had AF pains on and off today and cramping in left side (sure I ovulated from here). Also cannot stop sneezing!! Feel really lethargic too. Hoping it's all pointing towards a BFP on Sat!


----------



## Narla83

Ah, sneezings a good one apparently!(Ive got a cold so can put my on going sneezing down to that I think!)

Good way of keeping your mind off things then! Keeping my fx'd for you and hollyrose for the weekend!!!:hugs:


----------



## myrtle58

Thanks Narla!! Congrats again!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xx Emily xx

Hey ladies
Can I join your lovely thread pleeeeease? 
Im joining quite late on, Im now 11dpo, Ive not had FMU the last 2 days because Im working nights and not sleeping properly during the day so I've been going to the toilet every few hours! I poas earlier but bfn :(
I noticed the last couple of days I have had intermittent dizziness mainly in the evenings and while Ive been at work overnight. 
Ive had ?IB/early af. Started on thurs at 1am with light brown, only small amounts and a bit of pale pink, and then more light brown until last night, no cm at all at the moment. 
Ive got that af feeling, she is due on sunday. Is she coming or could I still be in with a chance? 
Thanks ladies
Em xxx


----------



## myrtle58

Hey emily,
It sounds like it could be ib? I've not had that at all so worried!
I've got that af feeling too but apparently it could be implantation cramping? It's been on and off all day today.

When do you think you're going to test?


----------



## Narla83

xx Emily xx said:


> Hey ladies
> Can I join your lovely thread pleeeeease?
> Im joining quite late on, Im now 11dpo, Ive not had FMU the last 2 days because Im working nights and not sleeping properly during the day so I've been going to the toilet every few hours! I poas earlier but bfn :(
> I noticed the last couple of days I have had intermittent dizziness mainly in the evenings and while Ive been at work overnight.
> Ive had ?IB/early af. Started on thurs at 1am with light brown, only small amounts and a bit of pale pink, and then more light brown until last night, no cm at all at the moment.
> Ive got that af feeling, she is due on sunday. Is she coming or could I still be in with a chance?
> Thanks ladies
> Em xxx

Hullo,

Just to say that implantation can happen anywhere between 6-12 dpo so noooo your def not out, could well have been an IB. When you gonna test?

Myrtle58: Hey ya, I did a poll in 1st tri a while back and only about 10% of them had IB so dont worry! I havent either! Keep your chin up hunni!!xx

Good luck:hugs:


----------



## xx Emily xx

Im probably going to test tomorrow FMU, im becoming a bit of a poas addict! 

Myrtle: I read somewhere that only a tiny tiny percentage of women actually get IB. which is what made me think that maybe it wasnt IB, maybe it was af coming early.

Narla: congrats on your BFP! 

Em xxx


----------



## myrtle58

Let us know the outcome tomorrow emily!


----------



## Narla83

xx Emily xx said:


> Im probably going to test tomorrow FMU, im becoming a bit of a poas addict!
> 
> Myrtle: I read somewhere that only a tiny tiny percentage of women actually get IB. which is what made me think that maybe it wasnt IB, maybe it was af coming early.
> 
> Narla: congrats on your BFP!
> 
> Em xxx

Well good luck with the testing and like myrtle58 said let us know how you get on!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## xx Emily xx

Will do!! Im really nervous, and Im 99.9% its going to be a bfn :(
Em xxx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Well 12dpo and another bfn :(
still getting intermittent feeling that the witch is coming, but shes not shown her face yet.
Im going to try not to test until monday now, coz she is due on sunday.
Em xxx


----------



## hollyrose

the witch has arrived!

late last night. don't know what all my 'symptoms' were. wishful thinking? still feeling dizzy today tho so maybe it was just af working on me all along.

ah well, onto next cycle i spose.

welcome emily - ur not out until af shows!

really hope u get a bfp like narla and levi.

myrtle- looks like u'll be tesing on ur own this weekend, sorry.

hows the two pregnant ladies doing today?

how bout ur cold narla? feeling any better?

wecome emily.


----------



## levichips

hollyrose said:


> the witch has arrived!
> 
> late last night. don't know what all my 'symptoms' were. wishful thinking? still feeling dizzy today tho so maybe it was just af working on me all along.
> 
> ah well, onto next cycle i spose.
> 
> welcome emily - ur not out until af shows!
> 
> really hope u get a bfp like narla and levi.
> 
> myrtle- looks like u'll be tesing on ur own this weekend, sorry.
> 
> hows the two pregnant ladies doing today?
> 
> how bout ur cold narla? feeling any better?
> 
> wecome emily.

:hugs: sorry the witch got you hope next cycle you get BFP hun, i feel shattered today totally off food and achy but ok haha woke up yesterday and today about 4 am and felt really sick and head ache!! think going to have nap brfore pick lo up from school cus going swimming after too.


----------



## Narla83

So sorry to hear the :witch: got you, she was playing a really nasty trick on you hunni!!! Am so rooting for you getting your BFP, gonna make sure you keep me up to date with how your getting on! Im still not brave enough to venture over to 1st tri so if you can put up with me a bit longer in here?:hugs:

My cold is stinky but a bit better thankyou, dont think I've ever sneezed so much in one day before (about 4 times an hour with about 7 sneezes each time) Dont know why I gave you that bit of useless information! Apart from that Im fine still dont feel pg but its now sinking in!!! 

So you gonna use opks again this month? Did you find they worked ok?

Lots of :dust: and :hugs: your wayxxx


----------



## hollyrose

thanks, yeah gonna use the cb digital smiley face and mu dh is not allowed to leave the house for a week! lol!

have warned him to be ready for lots of bd action! don't think he'll complain funnily enough.

levi - def have a nap. will help u get through the rest of the day.

narla- stock up on the tissues!


----------



## xx Emily xx

Think the witch is playing tricks on me too hollyrose :cry:
more light brown on wiping today, think shes on her way in. 
Em xxx


----------



## myrtle58

I'm sorry to her AF has come hollyrose, sending you babydust for next cycle.

I'm testing in the morning but am not very hopeful.

I've still got cramping but more like a stitch than AF pains. Also I seem to spend most of the day ok and then on a night I can't stop sneezing and my nose becomes really stuffy. Not quite sure what that is. Some hope that it might be the same as you Narla????? There is something called pregnancy rhinitis apparently.

Anyway we'll see what happens tomorrow but if not I'll wait for Monday when AF is due and if she doesn't rear her ugly head I'll test on Tuesday.
Been soooooo tempted to test today but OH has been keeping me strong!! Ha ha!

Would be great to get BFP tomorrow as it's OH's birthday!

emilyrose - wait til she properly arrives to declare yourself out!!!!

levichips - you've got an excuse to sleep more now so take it!! I know when I get my bfp I will!


----------



## myrtle58

BFN this morning ladies. :nope:

Going away for the weekend now so I'm betting I'll have news of the :witch: arriving.

Speak soon, :kiss:


----------



## hollyrose

myrtle & emily - i hope u get ur bfps. if not we can all go onto the next cycle together.


----------



## hollyrose

hi. just took a wee break from baby n bump yesterday. thinl i was becoming obsessed with it there for a while. 

narla - i don't know how to reply to ur message! 

definitely still goin to be posting on here.

how's everyone doing?


----------



## Narla83

Hey Hollyrose I know what you mean you can become a bit obsessed with it cant you, if you click on my name it will take you to my page then you can write a mes but if your still about in here thats ok! How you getting on?

Myrtle58: Did you have a good weekend? Any sign of that BFP?

Emily: How are you getting on?

Good luck to you ladies :dust: and :hugs: your way!!!!


----------



## myrtle58

Hey girls, still in London at moment but need my bnb fix!! Ha ha!!
No sign of af yet. Had some really weird dreams overnight and struggling to sleep the whole night through. Sneezing continues and my appetite is huge one minute and nothing the next. When I'm hungry I fancy everything I see.

I suffer from IBS and that has been playing up.

Af is due today but so far had no symptoms, I may have messed my cycle up though as only came off pill in Jan.

Hope everyone else is well and had a good weekend?? I'll be testing in morning so will let you know!


----------



## Narla83

myrtle58 said:


> Hey girls, still in London at moment but need my bnb fix!! Ha ha!!
> No sign of af yet. Had some really weird dreams overnight and struggling to sleep the whole night through. Sneezing continues and my appetite is huge one minute and nothing the next. When I'm hungry I fancy everything I see.
> 
> I suffer from IBS and that has been playing up.
> 
> Af is due today but so far had no symptoms, I may have messed my cycle up though as only came off pill in Jan.
> 
> Hope everyone else is well and had a good weekend?? I'll be testing in morning so will let you know!

Ohhh will be waiting for that update tomorow!!! Fx'ed for you myrtle58!!!

P.s have a good time in london!!!


----------



## hollyrose

myrtle - that sounds good! hope its a bfp int he morning! let us know!

i'm getting on fine. had really sore tummy with af all weekend but nearly gone now thank goodness. so looking forward to next week and the big ov! lol.

how r u feeling narla? and levi - how r u?

any ms yet or is it too early?

i had horrible ms with my dd from about 3 weeks pregnant right up to 12 or 13 weeks.

hows ur cold narla?


----------



## levichips

hollyrose said:


> myrtle - that sounds good! hope its a bfp int he morning! let us know!
> 
> i'm getting on fine. had really sore tummy with af all weekend but nearly gone now thank goodness. so looking forward to next week and the big ov! lol.
> 
> how r u feeling narla? and levi - how r u?
> 
> any ms yet or is it too early?
> 
> i had horrible ms with my dd from about 3 weeks pregnant right up to 12 or 13 weeks.
> 
> hows ur cold narla?

hey i'm doing good first midwife appointment is booked, can't wait got all my stuff from docs so been reading all that am tired now haha only walked to doctors and back and i was going to go to gym haha i think not.


----------



## Narla83

Hullo,

Hollyrose: My cold is going now so thats good, I can finally taste food again. Ive had no ms but had my cravings for pickled onions and icecream again!! So have you got yourself set for the big O? You using the opks again this month? Ohhh so wanting you to get your BFP this time hunni!!!!!:happydance:

Levichips: Oh I havent made my appointment yet was gonna wait until Im about 6 weeks I think but I may cave and phone sooner just so I can get the scan booked.:dohh:


----------



## Cocojo

Hello everyone,

I am new to the forum. I am due for AF in 3 days. I had brown spotting today very light. Also I have been crazy dizzy (room spinning, feelings of passing out) off and on for the past week. Any comments would be greatly appreciated.

Good luck to you all


----------



## myrtle58

Hey girls,
Bfn again this morning, don't know what's going on. Woke up this morning with a massive headache and feeling sick so I'm wondering if I'm actually ill?
Still no af signs but surely I'm out now??

Hi cocojo, have you tested yet?


----------



## hollyrose

levi - u have a great excuse to skip the gym now!

narla- i am gearing up for ov now. drinking my green tea. was thinking of trying the cough medicine to help with ewcm but not sure which type to use? any ideas?
i think u have passed ur cold onto me and my dd. lol!

myrtle - how many dpo are u? that sounds good that af hasn't arrived yet. 

cocojo - ur very welcome. i aslo had very bad dizziness before af and the witch still got me! don't wanna dampen ur bfp hopes but i still feel slightly dizzy! hope urs is a good sign tho.


----------



## myrtle58

Hey hollyrose,

I'm 15dpo, or so I think, beginning to doubt myself now!!

I know it's a good sign that af hasn't turned up and that I haven't had any symptoms of her coming either, but it's driving me mad not knowing!!

Decided I'm not going to test and am just going to wait for af to show up. If she hasn't by next Monday then I may test then.

Is it quite normal to not have a bfp even though you're late????


----------



## Narla83

Morning Ladies!!:flower:

Hollyrose: Sorry about the cold lol!! Ive never heard about the cough medicine, so I have no ideas (sorry) the ladies out there may have a few though!! I never thought Id be excited about someone else O'ing!!lol

Myrtle58: Your not out til af shows up hun, some ladies on here dont get their BFP's until 16dpo so theres still a chance if she stays away! Have my fx'ed for you! I saw in another post you said about your cat, mine are like that and they never usually pick me to sit on but one of them has started so it may be a sign!!

Coocojo: Hello and welcome :flower: I had dizzyness this time but like hollyrose I also had it a month before then af got me, its not nice though is it!!! Spotting sounds good could be IB so will be good to hear how you get on!!

Loads a :dust: and :hugs: your way ladiesxxx


----------



## myrtle58

Thanks Narla :kiss:

I'm going to try and have a break from it all for a few days and see what happens.

Will let you all know if anything happens though!!


----------



## levichips

yeah i have brilliant excuse not to go to gym haha i think the cat thing is true when i was pregnant with ds my cat want to sit on me all the time and sleep with me and again this time different cat he always sits on me when i sit down and also wants to sleep with me but not just sleep with me he meows at me so i.ll lift quilt up and he'll sleep right next to me under the quilt most the night! Animals sense stuff like that. Hoping you all get bfp's very soon! fx'd for you all x x


----------



## Cocojo

Good Morning,

So, no spotting today and AF not due until Thursday. 

Myrtle: Havent tested yet, I think I am going to purchase $ Store cheapies today. Don't give up hope, AF hasn't arrived, outlook good!!!

Hollyrose: My first thoughts about being dizzy were that some levels in my body must me off (anemia or low blood pressure) but I had those checked and they were just fine. There was only one other time in my life that I remember being dizzy like this, it was after a horrible cold/stomach virus and I hadn't eaten for days so my body was weak from that. This however, just caught me off guard and it started like 3 dpo, off and on up until this past Sunday. Glad it hasn't bothered me the past couple days. It's a horrible feeling!!! 

Narla: Congratulations!!!!! My spotting is a bit suspicious, especially since it stopped ....lol


----------



## myrtle58

Hey everyone. Cramping bad tonight. Small amount of pink tinged cm so 100% sure the witch has got me, just feels like af.
Kinda relieved that something has happened, was beginning to think I was broken!! At least my cycles seem to be pretty short so onto next month.


----------



## Cocojo

Okay so got faint BFP today with $ store New Choice Test at around 4pm. What made me go ahead and test today was the fact that I was running to the bathroom constantly. The line is quite visible now. Plan to test again with FMU because I am in disbelief, kind of.


----------



## levichips

Cocojo said:


> Okay so got faint BFP today with $ store New Choice Test at around 4pm. What made me go ahead and test today was the fact that I was running to the bathroom constantly. The line is quite visible now. Plan to test again with FMU because I am in disbelief, kind of.

congrats hun let us know about test in the morning!!:happydance:


----------



## Cocojo

Levi-thanks so much 

So tested again this morn around 3 and still BFP. AF is due tomorrow, but fairly sure that's not going to happen. Estimated due date 11/27/11.


----------



## levichips

yay congratulations  x


----------



## Narla83

Cocojo said:


> Okay so got faint BFP today with $ store New Choice Test at around 4pm. What made me go ahead and test today was the fact that I was running to the bathroom constantly. The line is quite visible now. Plan to test again with FMU because I am in disbelief, kind of.

Wow congratulations!!:happydance:

Looking forward to some piccies.xx

Myrtle58: Sorry to hear that hun, sending you :dust: your way!

Hollyrose: How are you today?

Sending you all extra :dust: and :hugs:


----------



## hollyrose

myrtle- sorry the witch got u. looks like we'll both be ttc for another month then. i felt the same. was just glad to know and move on to another month.

coco - congratulations! that's brilliant news. how many dpo r u? hows the dizziness?

i'm off work today and the weather is beautiful here so took dd to the beach and the play park this morning. really feels like spring is coming.we're so lucky the beach is 2 mins from our house n it really tires dd out! lol!

well narla our colds didn't really come to much just a few sniffles the last few days but seem ok today so ur off the hook!

oh! i bought cmough medicine with guaefanesin as the active ingredient so gonna start taking that from monday which will be cd 11 for me. i usually get a smiley face on the opk on cd 14 so that should be plenty of time for it to work, hopefully.

my dh has hurt his back so worried that we might not be able to bd next week but fingers crossed it'll have healed by then! he says he'll battle on through the pain anyway! 

off work tomorrow too as it's a bank holiday here for st patricks day. will prob go to the parade in town if it's not raining!

anyone doing anything nice this week?


----------



## mummapie

I'm 7dpo today, feeling so dizzy and lightheaded I've had to lay down. Also got a poking feeling in my belly near my belly button.


----------



## Narla83

mummapie said:


> I'm 7dpo today, feeling so dizzy and lightheaded I've had to lay down. Also got a poking feeling in my belly near my belly button.

Oh, its not nice when you get dizzy like that is it!? Do you know when your gonna test then?

Hollyrose: Glad your colds didnt get any worse, I dont feel so bad now (lol) Sorry to hear about your DH but if he can just put it to the back of his mind and do his bit that will be good!!! Glad the weathers nice there and hope you have a great day tomorow!! Looking forward to updates!!x

Cocojo: Congrats again thats my b/day 27/11/ so double yippie see you over in first tri!!!

Lots of :dust: and :hugs:your way ladies.xx


----------



## mummapie

Hopefully will hold out till AF is due next weds, but I really doubt it lol.


----------



## hollyrose

mummapie - hope it's a bfp!

narla- love ur new photo. ur ds is so cute!


----------



## Cocojo

Hello ladies,

Yesterday was something else. I was actually able to obtain blood results, and it's all systems go. I am going to post pics of the prego tests later today. 

Narla and Levi: thanks so much ladies. How are you guys coming along?

Hollrlyrose: today I was due for AF, but I got my BFP 12 dpo. As far as the dizziness, hit me some yesterday, although not as bad as the randomness of days 3-11 dpo. I hope that it doesn't become a prego symptom for me because that would just suck

Well wishes to everyone. I am going to try to get back to sleep.


----------



## Cocojo

Just noticed misspelled, sorry Hollyrose


----------



## levichips

Cocojo said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Yesterday was something else. I was actually able to obtain blood results, and it's all systems go. I am going to post pics of the prego tests later today.
> 
> Narla and Levi: thanks so much ladies. How are you guys coming along?
> 
> Hollrlyrose: today I was due for AF, but I got my BFP 12 dpo. As far as the dizziness, hit me some yesterday, although not as bad as the randomness of days 3-11 dpo. I hope that it doesn't become a prego symptom for me because that would just suck
> 
> Well wishes to everyone. I am going to try to get back to sleep.

so pleased for you getting you BFP i'm ok don't feel any different at all apart from i'm not hurgry am having to force myself to eat was not like that with my ds at all and sore boobs but that is it nothing at all. how are you feeling?
apart from being dizzy hope that goes soon for you!!


----------



## Narla83

Morning Ladies:flower:

I'm fine, still not feeling pregnant! Got my digi today so gonna wait a few hours to pee on it (yippie) I can honestly say I never thought I'd get excited about peeing on a stick!:happydance:

Hollyrose: Happy St Patricks Day to you! Hows the weather? Hope you have a nice day at the parade if you go!! Thanks for your kind words about the photo, we think he's kinda cute!!!!:friends:

Cocojo: Oh looking forward to seing them!! Congrats again!! Hows the dizzyness? I found mine wore off after a couple of days so hope its the same for you!!:dance:

Mummapie: How you doing today? Good luck for next weds! If you dont hold out that long let us know!! Fx'ed for you!

Well sending you all :dust: and :hugs: your way ladies.x


----------



## mummapie

Not feeling so sick today, bb's have just started feeling achey though. I'm suprised i havent tested yet lol i'm doing well! 6 days to go. x


----------



## Narla83

Well done you! Im a poas addct so I started at 7dpo which is a bit pointless really!!:dohh:


----------



## Narla83

Morning Ladies,:flower:

Mmmm, I had to dig around for this thread!!!

How are you all today? Hollyrose did you go to the parade?

Sending you all :dust: and :hugs:


----------



## mummapie

Feeling sick again this morning, exhausted and (sorry tmi) constipated and peeing for Britain! C'Mon bfp lol!


----------



## Narla83

Ohh, you havent caved in and tested yet then? Your symptoms are looking good!!:flower:


----------



## mummapie

Not yet, not due till Wednesday :) x


----------



## hollyrose

hi everyone!

sorry i wasn't on yesterday but had a hectic (but good) day! took dd to the parade and she loved it, then visited dh's family. fell asleep on the sofa at 10pm for the second time this week, which i never do unless i'm feeling under the weather, which i'm not. 

cd 8 now so only 6 more days to ov! really impatient now to catch that egg!

mummapie - fingers crossed for ur bfp

narla- howd the digi go?


----------



## hollyrose

coco- the dizziness is awful! hope it doesn't come back for u.

levi- it's awful when u don't feel like eating but u know u have to. hopefully when u get to 12 weeks it'll ease off a bit and u'll get ur appetitie back.

xo


----------



## Narla83

hollyrose said:


> hi everyone!
> 
> sorry i wasn't on yesterday but had a hectic (but good) day! took dd to the parade and she loved it, then visited dh's family. fell asleep on the sofa at 10pm for the second time this week, which i never do unless i'm feeling under the weather, which i'm not.
> 
> cd 8 now so only 6 more days to ov! really impatient now to catch that egg!
> 
> mummapie - fingers crossed for ur bfp
> 
> narla- howd the digi go?

Hey ya,

Glad you had a good time. Wonder why your so tierd?!! Digi came up 2-3 weeks (didnt want to bore you with pics) but thanks for asking! Not long now for you, have my fx'ed for you this month and you can have a xmas baby!!!


----------



## hollyrose

narla - post away, i love seeing hpt's.

that's great it said 2-3 weeks then cause that matches ur 5 weeks from lmp doesn't it?

don't know why i'm so tired tbh. fell asleep putting dd to bed last night n woke myself up snoring! then went straight to bed myself. really wanted to watch some of the comic relief stuff on tv but just couldn't keep my eyes open. felt really dizzy again last night too. might have to go see the doctor about that if it keeps up. i sometimes have low blood pressure so starting to wonder if that's the cause of the dizziness. if i didn't know better i'd think i was pregnant! lol!

i would so love a xmas baby. my dh has just told me he has to go away at the start of next week for work and i was so mad cause i'm ov'ing toward the end of next week, if previous cycles are anything to go by. he promised he'd be home on tuesday evening tho. which should be ok. hopefully! 

have u made ur bookin in appointment yet?


----------



## Narla83

Hollyrose: Oh glad DH will be back in time, is his back better now? Think docs is an idea just get your blood pressure checked out (for your own sanity)!!!
Are you taking any pre-natal vits at the min coz if not you may low in something as well?(dont want to worry you)

Mmm, made my booking in appoint for the 6th April (@8 weeks) they wont see me before, (have a horribul feeling thats the start of the easter hols here so dd will be about so have to ask her friend to have her for a couple of hours as we havent told her yet) So worried what the midwifes gonna think back after 6 months!!!!:wacko:

Lots of :dust: and :hugs: your way!!!


----------



## hollyrose

thats not that long now then. yeah i don't think i would tell my dd until later either. thats good that u have friends u can trust to look after her. they don't book u in here until 8 weeks either. it seems like forever! lol! 

at least the midwife will remember u! lol! 

dh's back is still sore but not as bad. he got some exercises from a physio so they seem to be helping. 

i'm taking pregnacare vitamin and mum omega. had my blood checked a few weeks ago and wasn't low in iron. gonna make an appointment on monday n get checked out anyway.


----------



## Narla83

Oh, well if you've had your blood checked and it was fine it remains a mystery. You gonna pop to the docs anyway?!!!!!!!:wacko:

Yea in a way it seems like a long time til the appoint but I have my hands full at the min so time goes fairly quick!! Luckly I got on with the midwife so hoping she wont be too bad it is her job after all! 

Just told my Bro who is shocked, we're now going through what needs ripping out at mums so theres room for us all at christmas 2 newborns (cant remember if I told you my sis is expecting too 7 weeks between us) 1 toddler and a 10 year old not to mention us adults!!!!!:wacko:


----------



## myrtle58

Hi girls,

Sorry haven't been on here for a while. Haven't got any emails about this thread....strange??

Anyway, my oh has lost his job and his grandad has passed away. We're sort of leaving things for this month and having a break from trying. Only been trying a couple of months anyway!!!!

We're kind of not trying but not doing anything to stop it either.

I'm going out tonight and having a couple of glasses of wine! So excited I haven't drunk since Jan because of trying!!!!

I think I got a bit carried away with everything and it gets quite stressful doesn't it??

I'll still be on here but just not as much, will let you know what happens around 10th April as that's when the witch should be due again!

<a href="https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com"><img src="https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1300251600z4z25z14.png" border="0"></a>


----------



## myrtle58

Awww my signature didn't work!!


----------



## myrtle58

Sorry trying again!


----------



## Narla83

myrtle58 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Sorry haven't been on here for a while. Haven't got any emails about this thread....strange??
> 
> Anyway, my oh has lost his job and his grandad has passed away. We're sort of leaving things for this month and having a break from trying. Only been trying a couple of months anyway!!!!
> 
> We're kind of not trying but not doing anything to stop it either.
> 
> I'm going out tonight and having a couple of glasses of wine! So excited I haven't drunk since Jan because of trying!!!!
> 
> I think I got a bit carried away with everything and it gets quite stressful doesn't it??
> 
> I'll still be on here but just not as much, will let you know what happens around 10th April as that's when the witch should be due again!
> 
> <a href="https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com"><img src="https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1300251600z4z25z14.png" border="0"></a>

Ahh, so sorry to hear that hunni! Your right it does get very stressfull and if your ntnp then you never know what may happen! Glad your going to have a few drinks tonight by what I've read youve been through you deserve them, let your hair down and have a large glass for me!!:)

Speak to you soon, and deffo let us know how you get on!!

Lots of :dust: and :hugs: your way.x


----------



## hollyrose

narla - thats great that ur sis n u r both expecting together! r u close? my sis had her baby 4 months after me. was great.

r u living at ur mums then? or will u be visiting for xmas? sounds like it'll be a tight squeeze anyway but lots of fun!

myrtle- i'm so sorry ur oh lost his job and suffered a loss. it must be a hard time for u both. i totally understand how ttc can kinda take over as i sometimes feel like that too.

well, you know we are here for you anytime even if u wanna talk about a non ttc topic!

big hugs ladies. xo


----------



## Narla83

Hi ya,:flower:

Yea just moved back in for amonth til we get a house sorted out, we were privatly renting but it costs so much and I've also had to hand my notice in at work so wont have that extra income until I can find something to do at home (apart from looking after 2 under 2). Is a bit of a nightare but its not for long so its bearable!!!:dohh:

Yea me ans sis are quite close, they live in wellwyn so only a couple of hours a way. She told us last weekend but as its their first I didnt want to take the moment away from then so left telling them, am hoping she will take the news well (its kind of going down like a lead balloon at the min).:shrug: We all come round mums at xmas so its always a tight squeze let alone with all the new arrivals!!! But we always have a good laugh!!!

Well :dust: and :hugs: your way.x


----------



## hollyrose

hi,

i know! everything has gotten so expensive recently. we were lucky cause we bought a rundown house n did it up so could afford it. still working on it. u will have ur hands full when the new baby arrives but it'll all be worth it. 

i'm sure ur sis will be pleased for u when u tell her. everyone is prob just shocked cause ur expecting so soon after ur ds and didn't u say it took a long time to conceive him? so i'm sure they weren't expecting another baby just now. when he/she arrives they will all love him/her!

i'm very lucky to have a permanent office based job which is quite close to my mums house, so she watches my dd while i work. the maternity provisions are very good also. 
u still worry about affording another baby, but u always find the money somewhere!

took my dd to the beach this morning and she fell in the water! lol! was a good job i keep a spare change of clothes in the car!


----------



## Narla83

Ah bless her!! Did she mind getting wet?

Yea, took us 5 years to fall with him so we were so worried it was gonna happen like that again so was a nice supprise to me and OH when I fell so quickly!! Like you say though you find the money from somewhere, Im quite interested in 'bookkeeping' so may do a course in that while Im off then I'll have a bit of a change when I can finally go back to work and can also maybe do that based at home as well. I wouldnt have it any other way though!!

Sounds like you have a pretty good set up your way then! Nice that your dd and mum get to spend time together while your at work! Mum used to have dd on a fri night for us before ds was born so they had a girlie night which they both enjoyed.:D

Well :dust: and :hugs: your way.x


----------



## hollyrose

she didn't mind at all, thought it was great craic!

bookkeepings a good idea! as u say it's something u could work at from home and fit round the kids.i'd love to work part-time if we have another baby but not sure if we could afford it. ah well, i'll worry about that if it happens.

i work in the payroll dept of a large company. it's hectic work and can be quite stressful at times. i often feel guilty about not being a stay at home mum and feel like i'm missing out on so much with my dd.

sounds like ur mum and dd are close too then? my dd calls my mum 'mummy nana'!

well, must go to bed. nite nite. xo


----------



## sarina53172

i am between 5 and 6dpo praying for my bfp..today im havin some really sharp pains on my right side im hoping thats having to do with pregnancy and not AF..


----------



## mummapie

I think i may have just got my BFP..


----------



## levichips

yay congrats hun!!!!


----------



## hollyrose

congratulations mummapie!

any pics?


----------



## hollyrose

sarina - welcome to the thread.

fingers crossed its implantation cramps! xo


----------



## mummapie

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/566734-a.html

im worried to get excited!


----------



## levichips

looks like it hun, mine was so faint like that infact think may have been fainter!! cus woudn't show on a photo!!


----------



## Narla83

mummapie said:


> I think i may have just got my BFP..

Whoop, Whoop mummapie!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance: Mine was so faint had to get the ladies to confirm i wasnt seeing things, have you got any other tests to pee on?!!!

sarina53172: Oh fx'ed for you & welcome when you gonna star poas?lol!


----------



## mummapie

Gonna buy some more this afternoon! :D only just stopped feeling sick, wouldve gone earlier aha. Probs get a frer and a superdrugs own.


----------



## Narla83

mummapie said:


> Gonna buy some more this afternoon! :D only just stopped feeling sick, wouldve gone earlier aha. Probs get a frer and a superdrugs own.

Yeai, dont forget to post them!! Will be keeping an eye out for them!! I found on ICs that the lines were so faint but when I did a boots own brand you could clearly see the line! :happydance:

Good luck.x:flower:


----------



## mrshanna

Good luck Mummapie!!!


----------



## hollyrose

hi,
how is everyone today?


----------



## Narla83

Morning!:flower:

Im well, how bout you? 

Told my dd last night so thats done shes very excited to say the least and desperate to tell people but we told her she cant! Meanies I know but she managed last time shes quite good at secrets (not sure if thats a good thing?!)

Mummapie: Did you manage to get any more tests?

Sending you all :dust: and :hugs: ladies.x


----------



## hollyrose

she will be delighted! most children couldn't keep it to themselves. what age is ur dd?

i'm good. will be ov'ing thursday/friday n can't wait. my dh was away yesterday and today but will be home late tonight and i have warned him to wake me up cause don't wanna miss a bd'ing opportunity! lol!

yes mummapie, anymore news?


----------



## hollyrose

i am so cross!

my dh just phoned to say he won't be home until tomorrow night. 

i am due to ov thurs/fri. if we dtd tomorrow night + thursday +fri do you think we'll still catch the egg?

he was away last month around ov time as well and we obviously missed the egg.

feel like crying.


----------



## hollyrose

just realized that we dtd on cd 13, 14, 15, and 16 the month that i conceived my last baby. so maybe all hope is not lost! lol!

he had better come home tonight or i will cry!


----------



## Happygoluckyx

Just read this thread and it seems to be a lucky one so want to post! Congrats to all with BFPs!

I am 6 dpo but seem to be a lot coming for this 9th cycle! It seems that I have had pregnancy symptoms every month for 9 months. This month I am logically putting the 'symptoms' down to other things. The only thing that is different for me is that my cervix is high soft and tightly closed. I have checked my CP for a number of months and have not once felt it tightly closed - but on the other hand I know that this isn't reliable! Oh well few more days to go! Hope everyone is doing well!

Baby dust to you all x


----------



## hollyrose

welcome happy!

i felt a lot of 'symptoms' last month as well but the witch still got me.
fingers crossed this is ur month!

xo


----------



## Happygoluckyx

Thanks and I hope for you too! This does seem to be a lucky thread so FX! I am not having any symptoms now so guess just have to wait it out and see what happens!


----------



## babyanise

gl to all waiting to test,im in my 1ww so will be testing maybe at the weekend or mon.


----------



## Narla83

Hey ladies,

Hollyrose: Hopefully you should cover yourself ok so fx'ed! Oh its exciting, Im gonna try not to craze you to test too early! My dd is 10, and like a 2nd mum to ds so all is good! Now gonna tuck into some chicken burgers which Im craving like mad at the min!:wacko:

Happygolucky: Fx'ed for you then! Do you know when your gonna test? Hope our luck rubs off on you!!:flower::flower:

Babyanise: Hello, good luck for your testing hun!!:thumbup::thumbup:

:dust: and :hugs: to you all ladies!!xx


----------



## Happygoluckyx

Hi Narla

Well I want to wait until Monday but will probably end up doing some before then. Don't really want to but pretty sure I will! I just don't seem to have any proper symptoms. I had about 5 very nasty evap lines last cycle which really got me upset because they looked so real!

Never mind, just a couple more days to hang on! x


----------



## Narla83

Happygoluckyx said:


> Hi Narla
> 
> Well I want to wait until Monday but will probably end up doing some before then. Don't really want to but pretty sure I will! I just don't seem to have any proper symptoms. I had about 5 very nasty evap lines last cycle which really got me upset because they looked so real!
> 
> Never mind, just a couple more days to hang on! x

I know, as you will know if you read this tread Im a poas addict so I started at 7dpo but didnt get my lines till 11dpo so Im not one to talk about waiting!lol!!

If its any help to you I had no real symptoms either I still dont really apart from the cravings, I think we're so in tune with our bodys when we're ttc you can read everything as a 'symptom'.

Sorry to hear about the evap lines some of them I've seen on here and really look like BFP's then they turn out to be evaps! Thats gonna mess with your head as well!

Well good luck with the testing and make sure you come back and fill us in with how your doing and any piccies that u have of tests (I still love looking at them)!!!

Loads a fairy dust your way!!!!x


----------



## hollyrose

narla- thanks, think i'm just stressing out a bit! will prob poas from 8 or 9dpo i'd say. 
chicken burgers sound good! that baby has good taste. xo

happy - this does seem to be a lucky thread so far.

baby - i'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you.

xo


----------



## Happygoluckyx

How is everyone today! I am now 7 dpo and I think I am done with the symptoms spotting! Keep thinking I am having some but then putting it down to other things.

I have been having cramps all night but then I have been constipated (sorry TMI) for like two days so putting cramps down to that. Cervix is high soft and tightly closed but this isn't reliable so ignoring this, had a major increase in CM last night but again this could just be anything. I did eat loads last night but that could just be because I am a secret fatty trying to get out!

I think I am 7 dpo but guess I could be earlier or even later due to messed up cycles and PCOS. Might just have to buy some cheapie tests after -somthing about poas just appeals to me I guess!

hope everyone else is feeling good! xx


----------



## babyanise

hello all,woke up this morning and had to put a bra on asap ,my nipples were so so sore,have a slight runny nose and im peeing for england lol,im cd 22 today.still have creamy cm.
happygolucky your symptoms sound :thumbup:


----------



## Happygoluckyx

Yours sound great too! I have had a stuffy nose for last couple of days. Waking up with it and then clears by afternoon. But I have always suffered sinus problems so putting it down to that. Trying to be really calm but think I might just poas today for the fun of it! My bbs don't hurt at all. Never do with af or at any point in my cycle. I think if they start getting sore then that will boost my negativity!


----------



## levichips

babyanise said:


> hello all,woke up this morning and had to put a bra on asap ,my nipples were so so sore,have a slight runny nose and im peeing for england lol,im cd 22 today.still have creamy cm.
> happygolucky your symptoms sound :thumbup:

hey that sounds like good sign i started with sore nipples week before period was due!! hope it leads to bfp


----------



## levichips

hollyrose said:


> welcome happy!
> 
> i felt a lot of 'symptoms' last month as well but the witch still got me.
> fingers crossed this is ur month!
> 
> xo

how you doing hun? when do you start testing?:thumbup:


----------



## Happygoluckyx

Ok this is going to be TMI by the way! I have noticed yesterday and today an increase in CM. Just been to loo and have huge globs of cm kind of stringy but with a green tinge to it, kind of like snot (sorry!). I don't have any infections and it doesn't smell or anything like that. Just wondering if anyone has heard of this. Wow there's me being calm and I am literally looking at everything!


----------



## Happygoluckyx

Ok so I poas just now on my lunch with a cheapie test. I can see a very very very very faint pink line with the same thickness as control line. It came up within 5 minutes. It is probably my eyes playing tricks on me but guess I could have ovulated earlier and today be on 9/10 dpo (max). Have a second one which I will use in the morning but kinda hoping this may be the start of my bfp but not getting hopes up too much. After all 6 evap lines last cycle!

FX for us all xxx


----------



## hollyrose

hi, i'll prob start testing from next sunday which should be 8/9 dpo. bit short on time now so will hopefully post more later.

happy - fingers crossed it's a bfp!


----------



## babyanise

Happygoluckyx said:


> Ok so I poas just now on my lunch with a cheapie test. I can see a very very very very faint pink line with the same thickness as control line. It came up within 5 minutes. It is probably my eyes playing tricks on me but guess I could have ovulated earlier and today be on 9/10 dpo (max). Have a second one which I will use in the morning but kinda hoping this may be the start of my bfp but not getting hopes up too much. After all 6 evap lines last cycle!
> 
> FX for us all xxx

omg,fx this is your bfp:happydance:


----------



## levichips

Happygoluckyx said:


> Ok so I poas just now on my lunch with a cheapie test. I can see a very very very very faint pink line with the same thickness as control line. It came up within 5 minutes. It is probably my eyes playing tricks on me but guess I could have ovulated earlier and today be on 9/10 dpo (max). Have a second one which I will use in the morning but kinda hoping this may be the start of my bfp but not getting hopes up too much. After all 6 evap lines last cycle!
> 
> FX for us all xxx

fx'd for you hope it is!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Narla83

Hi ladies, sonthos is gonna look all funny coz im on my phone so bear with me. Hollyrose. Good luck hunni not long now then hp u'll be joining us.x happygolucky. Fx'd hun hope its the start of your bfp, sounds promising. Any pics?x


----------



## Happygoluckyx

Hi Narla

I have thrown them in the bin. Decided that it was my eyes playing tricks on me and to wait a few days. I have to be honest but I might buy a two pack today and try one later and one in the morning. I shouldn't but only cheap ones so can't hurt! I'm 5 days away from af so fingers crossed she stays away!

How is everyone else doing today? x


----------



## hollyrose

morning ladies,

ov day today! well at least i hope it is. haven't got a smiley yet on my cb digi opk but hoping i will when i use it later. 

me n dh dtd so far cd 13 and cd 14, will also dtd today cd 15 and maybe the next 2 days just to be sure. 

narla - how u feeling? any more cravings?

levi - how bout u?

happy - let us know how the testing goes.


----------



## babyanise

happy,gl with testing today.:thumbup:
holly hope you get your smiley face today:happydance:
took a fr test today,bfn,im on cd23,do you think its still early?i usually have a 26/27/28 day cycle.how gd r the fr tests.


----------



## hollyrose

i've never used fr sorry. i always use sd.

but maybe it's just too early to show anything. u could try again in a few days. 

fingers crossed. xo


----------



## Happygoluckyx

Hi all

Well poas again and have what seems like an extremly faint line but then again just could be my eyes playing tricks. It doesn't show up on a photo. I have been getting a really horrible pain in my lower back and some cramping on my right lower abdomen just above pubic bone. Think I am over analysing againg as could just be down to being slightly constipated (sorry TMI).

I am going to try the other test in the morning and see what happens.

So any new news today from anyone! This waiting is killing me! Wish I knew so I could have a few glasses of wine tonight as the sun is out!

Hope you get your smily face hollyrose and babyanise we have to both get bfp so we can be bump buddies! Think it is probably just too early for both of us. FX for us all xxx


----------



## hollyrose

got a smiley face today! yippeee!

it's a day later than the last few cycles as i usually get it on cd 14 and today is cd15.

gonna bd the weekend away! lol!

happy- i really hope it's an early bfp ur seeing. 

they should rename the tww cause it feels like a lot longer doesn't it? i was the same last month. went out with the girls and didn't drink at all then the witch got me. but if it had been bfp i would have been so annoyed with myself for drinking!

xo


----------



## Narla83

hollyrose. Yippie!!! I cant write much as im on my phone comp being mended argggg. Cant wait to catch up with u all soon! Good luck with thoses bfps.xxxx


----------



## babyanise

yay holly,thats good news hun:flower:


----------



## hollyrose

i feel awful cause think i have a urine infection or maybe cystitis.
have been up all night in agony. 
needless to say we couldn't dtd last night or today because i'm too sore down below!

bloody typical! the day i get my smiley we can't do anything about it.

we dtd the 2 days before i got the smiley and i had pains on my right side yesterday evening which i think was the egg being released.

do u think there's still a chance we might have caught the egg? or should i write this month off?

any advice?

thanks.


----------



## Happygoluckyx

You never know. If you dtd 2 days before I think there is a good chance that some swimmers hung around! Really hoping they did!

Are you able to dtd again just in case or are you still sore?

I'm in work now and think I am going to have to go out and get a hpt seen as I haven't poas since yesterday! I don't know how to get rid of this addiction! Defo can't go cold turkey!

Hope it works out for you and you get your bfp this month!x x


----------



## hollyrose

we dtd cd 13 and cd 14 got smiley cd 15. 

might be able to dtd later as pain has just started to ease off a bit.

dh working so it would be evening time before we could bd again.

really pi**ed off!

i know what u mean happy bout poas! let us know how it goes. xo


----------



## Narla83

hoolyrose. Just wanted to say dont write this month off hunni think they can live up to 72 hours so still a chance! How u feelin? Its typical like u say, hope u start to feel a bit better soon! Should have comp back soon so can write u a nice long letter lol! happygolucky. How are u getting on? Your as bad as me poas which i still do daily by the way, my guilty pleasure! Sure i'll stop soon! Lol. Hows that bfp your working on? Hopefully beable to speak properly to you all soon i miss it like mad!!!!!!!!!!!! Fairydust and hugs to u all.x


----------



## Happygoluckyx

Well bought a 10miu one and I think I am 9 dpo today and total bfn! My original plan was to test on Monday at 11dpo so think I am going to hold off until then! Only one day mind!

Bit gutted but think if I put it in my mind that it is a bfn and just concentrate on next cycle then I might get a nice suprise!

No new symptoms other than yesterday afternoon had horrible taste in mouth that made me choke - kind of like when you take nasal spray and it goes down the back of your throat! Passed within 10 minutes though and that was it. Loads more CM and cervix still tightly closed plus (sorry tmi) really constipated!

Yea Holly I think you are still in with a real chance - all you need is one little tiny guy waiting up there :thumbup:


----------



## sparklepixie

Baby dust to you all!


----------



## hollyrose

thanks happy, i hope so!

i think u have the right idea bout testing. xo

welcome sparklepixie!


----------



## hollyrose

narla- fingers crossed that we caught the egg!

we miss u on here.

xo


----------



## babyanise

how is everyone today?:flower:hope your enjoying your weekend


----------



## Narla83

arggg still no computer, really buggin me now! How are u all? Hollyrose. How u feelin now hunni? Just the wait now? Have my fingers tightly crossed for u! Happygolucky. I didnt get bfp until 11dpo and it was light then so def dont give up hope. Think ur prob right to leave poas for a day but its sooo hard! Good luck to you ladies fairydust and hugs your way.x


----------



## hollyrose

hi,
feeling really ill today. went to out of hours doctor n do have a urine infection, taking antibiotics. have slept all day today. 
not even thinkin that i'm in the tww yet! will start when i feel better probably.
hope everyone's ok.
xo


----------



## Narla83

oh no hunni, sorry to hear that. Hope the antibiotics kick in soon and make u feel better! How rubbish for u. Well take it easy hopefully speak to you when your feelin better. Lots of fairydust and hugs your way.x


----------



## hollyrose

hi ladies,
how is everyone today?
i'm still not feeling too good. couldn't go to work today. 
have just noticed that my boobs are not sore at all and last month they were very sore at 3dpo. don't know if this means anything or not?
have also been having lots of creamy/milky cm since yesterday.


----------



## Narla83

hi ya glad your feelin better. Im not so good think im m/c have scan at 330 this afternoon. But started bleeding this am and have cramps :(


----------



## hollyrose

aww narla, i'm so sorry.
i really hope everything will be ok.
wish i could give u a big hug.
please let me know how it goes. xo


----------



## babyanise

Narla83 said:


> hi ya glad your feelin better. Im not so good think im m/c have scan at 330 this afternoon. But started bleeding this am and have cramps :(

im so sorry hun,really hope everything will be ok hun.:hugs:


----------



## hollyrose

hey narla,
how u feeling today?
xo


----------



## Narla83

Hi ya,

Have computer back at last! Still not great, am still bleeding and in a bit of pain. I phoned the hospital today and they just said to hang in there that theres nothing they can tell me today that they didnt yesterday but they have brought my scan frward to monday so they must be worried that im m/c'ing as im still bleeding. So not much for me to do but sit and wait and hope that things will be ok even though i kinda know there not.:cry::cry::cry:

Hollyrose:How you feeling today? Any better? 

Happygolucky: Any news on that bfp yet hunni?

Babyanise: How are you getting on?

Thanks for your kind words ladies. Lots of :dust: and :hugs: your way.x


----------



## hollyrose

i'm so so sorry narla.

i know how hard the wait is. u feel so helpless cause u can't do anything at all except wait it out.
what kind of pains are u having? crampy?
how much r u bleeding?

i'm still feeling crap but it'll pass. 

xo


----------



## Happygoluckyx

hey Narla

Hang in there - I am so sorry you are going through this but FX that this is just a little blip and the bean is a sticky one. Just horrible the feeling of helplessness. Just relax and take it easy. 

Hope you feel better soon to Holly. How is everything going with you.

I did a test yesterday afternoon and had nothing to drink and held it in for like five hours and - bfn. Thought I saw something but that has now turned into an evap. Haven't tested today (12 dpo) a I really feel I am out so not getting my hopes up anymore.

What a difference a couple of days makes eh, we all seemed so excited and happy last week.

FX for everyone x


----------



## Narla83

Yea suppose they are more crampy but appear to be calming down at the min but then that happened last night and they came back extra painfull. :shrug: The bleeding is calming down too but then im laying in bed I just dont know whats happening its driving me nuts!!:wacko:


----------



## hollyrose

if only we could see what's happening inside us would make life a lot easier!
ur doing the right thing taking it easy anyway. xo

happy - ur still not out until af shows, which i hope she doesn't!

i'm still very sore. got a generic antibiotic on sat while my sample is checked at the lab but really don't think it's making much difference. just rang docs and the results are back but haven't been checked by a doctor yet. so will probably end up with another antibiotic which should work on the infection i have.

have absolutley no 'symtoms' at all! don't know if this is because i'm preoccupied with being sore and feeling ill. but it's really strange that my boobs aren't even sore cause they usually r at this stage.

have had a small amount of creamy/milky cm and my cp seems high, soft and closed.

i'm not going to obsess this month like i did last month. gonna try n not test until maybe next wed, cd 12.

narla, my heart really goes out to u and i'm praying that everything is ok.

big hugs ladies. xo


----------



## Narla83

Thanks for the kind words ladies they mean alot, Im beginning to feel like you are all very good friends to me :friends:!!

Hollyrose: Your so right about seeing inside our bodies! Kinda feel like mine needs a shake and tell it to sort itself out unfortunatly dont think it would do me much good!:dohh: Sometimes I think its good to try to just get on with it in the tww, sorry your having it so rough this time hope they manage to sort out your antibiotics and get it cleared up. This wont effect you at all in your tww will it? I hope not hope you get your BFP this time and hope this little bean sticks so we can stick together!!:flower:

Happygolucky: Thankyou, I hope your right I half want to go up to hospital just to get it checked out again but then I have dd and ds to worry about as well!! Sorry to hear about your BFN's but like hollyrose says your not out til af shows up which I too hope she doesnt! When is af due? 

Loads of :dust: and :hugs: your way ladies .x


----------



## Happygoluckyx

I am not really sure when my AF is due to be honest as I have PCOS and very irregular cycles. In theory it should be Thursday and hopefully it will turn up! I have been fairly regular the last few months so as long as she turns up it's an achievement in itself!

Might just do another one tomorrow or Thursday just to be sure it's a bfn then have quite a few glasses of vino on the weekend - much needed!

Feel like we are all friends as well! Don't really have many I can chat to about this kind of thing as they all already have their babies or are pregnant so always feel jealous when they say how easy it was. Really happy for them obviously but guess you can't help feeling slightly jealous.

I really do hope it all works out ok Narla - gues you will know on Monday but I have everything totally crossed for you.

Hollyrose - let's hope those antibiotics work quickly ;-)


----------



## hollyrose

it feels kinda strange 'talking' on here but we don't even know each other! but good!

i hope all this medication won't do any harm if i get a bfp but i'm in so much pain that i can't really think about it at the minute iykwim?

i'm thinking that loads of people take antibiotics and painkillers, etc before they know they are pregnant, and go on to have healthy babies.

for some reason i feel strangely calm in this tww.

xo


----------



## Happygoluckyx

Hey Hollyrose

I had the exact same feeling in this 2WW - normally stressing out so much getting really upset and then happy then upset etc but this one (ok I poas few too many times) I just feel kind of like, what will be will be and haven't really got that upset compared to other months. I honestly have this strange feeling that I am pregnant, can't quite place what it is but really do think it happened. Even though had some bfns and evaps I am not too worried. Think I will test on Thursday when AF is 'supposed' to be due and see what happends. I think if it hasn't worked this month I need to see a Dr - regarding my sanity that is! I have convinced myself in previous months that I have had all the symptoms but nothing this month. Just the odd crampy feeling now and again. Let's hope this really is a lucky thread and everyone gets what they want! x


----------



## Narla83

Positive thinking ladies (but not to much thinking)!!!

Def got to be better than over analysising everything!!

So hope you all get your BFPs this month, happygo lucky good luck for testing will be waiting for updates (now I have comp back its a bit easier!)xxx


----------



## Narla83

Morning ladies,:flower:

How are you today?

Lots of :dust: and :hugs: your way.x


----------



## babyanise

hello ladies,im testing tomorrow,no af yet,im cd 28.
hollyrose,hope your feeling better,happy gl when testing,narla,hope the bleeding has gone:hugs:


----------



## hollyrose

feeling a lot better today thank god! back at work.

still no symptoms.

narla how r u today?

thanks babyanise.


----------



## Narla83

Hollyrose: So glad your feeling better hunni, bet thats a relief!! At least when your back at work you dont sit around thinking about symptoms:wacko: (or do you? lol) So you start testing a week today or are you leaving it a bit longer?

Unfortunatly the bleeding is still here, a bit like normal af so guessing Ive lost the little one hence my sig. Still have scan on monday just to be sure but I dont really 'feel pregnant' anymore so :cry: Its still a hard cause I keep reading on the internet about ladies who have this kind of bleeding and everythings ok gets my hopes up just for me to have a word with myself 'sort it out'. :sad1:

Babyanise: :yipee:!! Good luck for tomorow!! Will be watching for an update.x


----------



## Happygoluckyx

Narla positive thinking now remember. Really hope it works out for you.

Hollyrose so glad you are feeling better. What dpo are you at the moment?

Babyanise good luck with your testing and keep us posted. I have just poas again!! It was boots own make and within the time limit I can see a faint pink line of what seems to be the same thickness as the control. Have not used these before so not sure what they are like for evaps etc but I had a bfn day before yesterday on Tesco own. I bought a twin pack so I am going to use the other one tomorrow morning when I will be 14 dpo. FX and hope this is it!

Babydust to everyone xxx


----------



## hollyrose

Narla,

i'm keeping everything crossed that it's ok, but i know how hard it is waiting. I read everything under the sun about bleeding. Still wanna give u a big hug!

Happy - i am 5dpo now. Have a metal tast in my mouth. Thats it symptom wise.

How r u?


----------



## hollyrose

Happy - fingers crossed its the start of ur bfp! Xoxoxo


----------



## Narla83

Happygoluckyx said:


> Narla positive thinking now remember. Really hope it works out for you.
> 
> Hollyrose so glad you are feeling better. What dpo are you at the moment?
> 
> Babyanise good luck with your testing and keep us posted. I have just poas again!! It was boots own make and within the time limit I can see a faint pink line of what seems to be the same thickness as the control. Have not used these before so not sure what they are like for evaps etc but I had a bfn day before yesterday on Tesco own. I bought a twin pack so I am going to use the other one tomorrow morning when I will be 14 dpo. FX and hope this is it!
> 
> Babydust to everyone xxx



One of my first ones was a boots own brand one the mUI is quite high on them I think (50mUI) so dont be suprised that its only faint! Good luck have my fx'd for you!!


----------



## hollyrose

gonna try not to test until next wednesday, 12 dpo!


----------



## hollyrose

mornin everyone!

how r u all today?


----------



## Narla83

Morning ladies,

Hollyrose: Oh it's exciting doesnt seem that long we were testing together. What dpo will that make you? Keeping my fx'd for you hunni, youve had a rough time of it this month.:hugs:

Happygolucky: How did the testing go today?

Babyanise: Hey ya, did af turn up? I hope not!!

Lots of :dust: and :hugs: your way ladies.x


----------



## babyanise

nope she still isnt here yet but still bfn:shrug:im cd29 today


----------



## Jetset

Narla, my Mum had a real 'period' until she was 5 months pregnant with me (she had no idea she was pregnant until this point because every month she started her period!)

I will keep everything crossed for you, and pray it is not a m/c... 

I feel quite down today about the whole TTC business. I am currently 8 DPO and have not really had any symptoms whatsoever! I have had some cramping last night and this morning, but nothing really noticeable and if I was not TTC I bet I wouldn't even notice them! 

I caved this morning and did a IC when I got home from the horses... very negative, not even an inkling :(


----------



## Narla83

Babyanise: Well theres still hope if she hasnt turned up!! Some ladies dont get a BFP until they are a week late so keeping my fx'd for you!!:flower: Ps love your new piccie!

Jetset: Thankyou, Ive read up alot about bleeding in pregnancy its been driving me crazy!:wacko: Your right though some ladies do just have what seems to be periods, its just doing my head in not knowing!!
I had no real symptoms when I got my BFP apart from a few things like you say you wouldnt notice if you wernt ttc, its still early to get a BFP so hold out a bit longer I think most people get them around 11-12dpo. So you may well get a few more days of BFN's yet! Good luck and let us know how you get on!

Lots of :dust: and :hugs: ladies.x


----------



## myrtle58

Hey girls,

Held off for as long as I could but back on here obsessing at 6/7dpo!!

Narla: so sorry to hear about the bleeding, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you on Monday.

Lots of sneezing again this month but I'm starting to think this is an allergy. 
Only other thing this month is I started having period type cramps yesterday and today which come in waves. Also had tingling down there (sorry tmi) and itchy boobs.

That's it and I'm trying not to concentrate too much on it as been much calmer about ttc this month.

Babydust to everyone!!!!!


----------



## Narla83

Good to see you back myrtle58!:flower:


----------



## hollyrose

well, boobs r a bit sore today and have noticed some cm on my underwear (tmi)! and have been very emotional n weepy. feel myself welling up when there's no reason to cry at all!

if test next wed would be 12dpo.

welcome back myrtle!

hi jetset.

narla, has the bleeding got any worse or still the same?

baby, ur not out yet!


----------



## Narla83

Hollyrose: Oooo hormonal then!!!:wacko: Wow 12dpo thats a really late start for poas for you isnt it?!lol Well it will give time for your levels to go up and should pick it up nicely so good luck looking forward to seeing some piccies of your tests!!!!!!
Cramping went y/day and hasnt come back (touch wood) and the bleeding is easing up too (again touch wood) I feel a bit like i've been rolled over by a steam roller and then done a couple of rounds in a boxing ring but I feel better, thanks for asking. Just want to know now:shrug:

Lots of :dust: and :hugs: your way and soooooo hoping you get your :bfp: this time round hunni.x


----------



## hollyrose

that's good that cramping and bleeding have calmed down. it would be brilliant if u went on monday and everything was fine!

i don't wanna test as early as last month cause every bfn got me down.
not sure how to put pics on here?

thanks for the baby dust! xo


----------



## Narla83

Lol, When you type a reply theres a little paperclip just click on that and browse until you find the piccie you want.

Hope your right about monday.xx


----------



## debsiek

Hi can I join your thread ladies? I think I am 9 days PO. I am an older girl ttc so I am diving myself slowly mad feeling for every symptom. Your thread is brill and makes me feel a bit more mormal waiting. It's really dragging.. No one really knows I am ttc as I couldn't stand everyone asking all the time.... Can i join the gang ????


----------



## hollyrose

welcome debsiek! 

this is a lovely thread and everyone's so supportive. it must be hard not being able to talk to anyone about ttc. everyone just presumes we're trying because i've had 2 miscarriages.
so no chance of keeping it quiet.

how long have u being ttc? 

i think we all sypmtom spot but i'm trying not to this month. 

xo


----------



## hollyrose

welcome debsiek!

this is a lovely thread to be in! everyone is so supportive.

how long have u being ttc?

xo


----------



## hollyrose

sorry, thought the 1st post didn't work!

u can tell i'm tired! lol!

don't know if this is good or not but when went to the bathroom this afternoon, there was a big glob of yellow/green cm on the tp. loads of it!


----------



## hollyrose

tmi!


----------



## Narla83

Morning Ladies,:flower:

Hollyrose: Mmmm, thoses symptoms are sounding really good hunni bet you'll get your BFP this time!!!! How you feeling this am? U still on the antibiotics?x

Debseik: Hi ya, I love this thread all the ladies are so kind and supportive when you need them.:flower: Your more than welcome to join us!!! How are you feeling today?

Happygolucky: How are you any news?

Myrtle58: Morning hunni, hows you today?

Lots of :dust: and :hugs: your way ladies.x


----------



## babyanise

morning everyone,hope you are all well today,still no af for me:shrug:
fx for your bfp hollyrose:happydance:how are you today narla?hope all you ladies have a lovely weekend.:hugs:


----------



## Narla83

babyanise said:


> morning everyone,hope you are all well today,still no af for me:shrug:
> fx for your bfp hollyrose:happydance:how are you today narla?hope all you ladies have a lovely weekend.:hugs:

Morning,:flower:

Mmmm sounds good!! Did you test today or are you leaving it for a bit? Got my Fx'd for you!

Bleeding seems to have almost stopped now so think thats got to be good, still confused about whats happened but I cant do much til monday so trying not to stress out to much coz that wont do me any good. Keep your fx'd for me. Thanks for asking.

Loads a :dust: and :hugs: your way.x


----------



## babyanise

Narla83 said:


> babyanise said:
> 
> 
> morning everyone,hope you are all well today,still no af for me:shrug:
> fx for your bfp hollyrose:happydance:how are you today narla?hope all you ladies have a lovely weekend.:hugs:
> 
> Morning,:flower:
> 
> Mmmm sounds good!! Did you test today or are you leaving it for a bit? Got my Fx'd for you!
> 
> Bleeding seems to have almost stopped now so think thats got to be good, still confused about whats happened but I cant do much til monday so trying not to stress out to much coz that wont do me any good. Keep your fx'd for me. Thanks for asking.
> 
> Loads a :dust: and :hugs: your way.xClick to expand...

no,not testing now,just going to wait for a while and see what happens.so glad bleeding has stopped,gl for mon,keeping fx for you.:hugs:


----------



## hollyrose

narla that's great that bleeding has stopped!

baby when u going to test then?


have a coldsore which came up today and i always get a coldsore when i'm pregnant! 
also feel very wet down below and boobs really sore today. but not getting my hopes up. af could still be on her way!


----------



## Narla83

Yippie!!!! So you gonna test any earlier then?!?!?!?!?!?!:happydance:


----------



## hollyrose

narla u r temptation in disguise! lol!

i don't think i'm gonna test any earlier but might on the spur of the moment! 

i'll let u all know anyway. xo


----------



## myrtle58

Hey girls,

I'm doing ok today. Still got af type pains off and on...weird because af is not due for another 9 days?

Probably just reading it as a sign again! Promised myself that I wouldn't obsess this month but struggling to stop!! Also had aching feelings in my bbs today but not all the time. Tmi but my cervix is really high, the highest I've known it over last two cycles. Anyway it looks like I'm obsessing again!

Narla - glad the bleeding has stopped, I'll keep everything crossed for you for Monday!

Hollyrose - Everything sounds really good for you this cycle!

Debsiek - Welcome! Me and OH aren't telling anyone we're ttc either so I know exactly how you feel! The girls on this site are amazing and really helpful with everything!

Babydust to everyone!


----------



## Narla83

Hollyrose: Lol!!!! I know I'll try not to encourage you to test any earlier!!!! Hows you feeling today?

Myrtle58: Hey hunni, your symptoms sound good even if your trying not to think about it, its hard!!

Happygolucky: Where you gone hunni?

Babyanise: Hows you? 

Lots of :dust: and :hugs: your way ladies! Lets keep this a lucky thread with lots of BFPs!!!!X


----------



## hollyrose

hi,
hows everyone today?
narla hows u?

feeling very tired today and very emotional, boobs extremely sore and coldsore huge! also have lots of yellow,green cm.

fingers crossed! xo


----------



## Jetset

I couldn't resist... I tested this morning and :bfn: :( :( :(

Still no sign of AF and last month I had 25 days cycle (so AF had arrived this morning in full flow having spotted since 5 / 6 DPO) so the fact she is not here is a good sign. But the month before I did a 28 days cycle, so not too hopeful.

I have started with quite sharp pokey type pains this afternoon and my bbs feel a bit heavy. But these could all just mean AF is on her way!


----------



## Narla83

Hollyrose: Mmmm, symptoms symptoms. Enough to drive a girl mad :wacko: Yours sound great, esp as you had a cold sore with your other pregnancys!! 

Have a bad feeling Im gonna be back to all this. Ive finally stopped bleeding but Im missing the feeling of 'being pregnant' anymore, think I know I m/c'd in my heart. Think Im gonna get the confirmation on monday:cry: I also did a hpt y/day and there is no second line anymore, why I felt I had to torture myself in that way I dont know?!?

Now Ive made you all feel upset, that is not my intention. I just feel like you all understand how hard this all is.

Im sending you all huge waves of :dust: and massive :hugs: your way!!!x


----------



## Narla83

Jetset said:


> I couldn't resist... I tested this morning and :bfn: :( :( :(
> 
> Still no sign of AF and last month I had 25 days cycle (so AF had arrived this morning in full flow having spotted since 5 / 6 DPO) so the fact she is not here is a good sign. But the month before I did a 28 days cycle, so not too hopeful.
> 
> I have started with quite sharp pokey type pains this afternoon and my bbs feel a bit heavy. But these could all just mean AF is on her way!

How many dpo are you now? May still be a bit early hunni.x


----------



## hollyrose

narla,
u can come on here and talk about whatever u want! that's what we're here for to be supportive of each other no matter what our ttc status. don't feel that ur upsetting me by talking about ur feelings on what ur going through. i've been there twice and really needed the support i got on this forum. i also know exactly how ur feeling.

no second line isn't looking good narla. i think sometimes u just know. losing a baby is an awful thing to go through but u do come out the other side. i found it helpful to take one day at a time and just be kind to myself. 

how is ur dh doing? and ur dd? 

jetset ur not out yet!


----------



## Narla83

*Happy Mothers day!!!*

Your so sweet thankyou hollyrose! You guys are going through such an exciting time at the minute I dont want to bring you down!:dohh:
Not doing to bad at the min thanks it was such a shock to fall so quickly after 5 years with Alfie we wernt expecting it, Im always gonna think 'what if' and I'll never forget this lil one but perhaps it wasnt ment to be. Wanna get tomorow out of the way and look to the future. 

On a lighter note how are you this am? Hows the coldsore and any other symptoms hunni? Its lovely weather here gonna take the dog out for a walk with lo's.

Lots of :dust: and :hugs: your way and just think this time next week you may have your :bfp:!! Keeping my fx'd for you.xxxx


----------



## Jetset

Narla83 said:


> Jetset said:
> 
> 
> I couldn't resist... I tested this morning and :bfn: :( :( :(
> 
> Still no sign of AF and last month I had 25 days cycle (so AF had arrived this morning in full flow having spotted since 5 / 6 DPO) so the fact she is not here is a good sign. But the month before I did a 28 days cycle, so not too hopeful.
> 
> I have started with quite sharp pokey type pains this afternoon and my bbs feel a bit heavy. But these could all just mean AF is on her way!
> 
> How many dpo are you now? May still be a bit early hunni.xClick to expand...

I am only 11 DPO today... (so was 10 DPO when I tested). 

But you hear of people who have some inkling they are pregnant and having a very faint line on the pregnancy test :(


----------



## Narla83

Jetset said:


> Narla83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jetset said:
> 
> 
> I couldn't resist... I tested this morning and :bfn: :( :( :(
> 
> Still no sign of AF and last month I had 25 days cycle (so AF had arrived this morning in full flow having spotted since 5 / 6 DPO) so the fact she is not here is a good sign. But the month before I did a 28 days cycle, so not too hopeful.
> 
> I have started with quite sharp pokey type pains this afternoon and my bbs feel a bit heavy. But these could all just mean AF is on her way!
> 
> How many dpo are you now? May still be a bit early hunni.xClick to expand...
> 
> I am only 11 DPO today... (so was 10 DPO when I tested).
> 
> But you hear of people who have some inkling they are pregnant and having a very faint line on the pregnancy test :(Click to expand...

I got nothing at 10dpo well apart from a BFN. Tested again at 11dpo in the evening and it was sooo very faint, so you've still got a chance! Hell some people dont get it until 18dpo so your not out til af shows up!!:thumbup:


----------



## hollyrose

at least tomorrow u'll know one way or another narla cause i'm sure at the minute u feel like ur in limbo. please let us know how u get on. i'll be thinking of u. what time is ur scan at?

well, i did a test this morning with fmu and BFN. but i'm only 9 dpo so not giving up hope yet!

symtpom wise, boobs still sore, coldsore still there, really emotional today, could cry for no reason all day, and really tired.

had to go to out of hours doctors again yesterday and got another antibiotic! this is my 3rd since last sat! really hope it works cause fed up with this uti.

not gonna test again until wednesday at the earliest.

happy mothers day to u too!


----------



## myrtle58

Narla: Not going to say I understand because I don't but want you to know that I'll be thinking of you tomorrow :kiss:

Hollyrose: It all sounds promising!!! 

AF pains have got worse for me today, not bad enough for me to do anything about it but definitely there and definitely feels like af. Also had lower back ache and groin and thigh pain. This is something I've had before with af so I don't know what's happening?? Also my left bb hurt loads tonight and then just disappeared?? All very weird!

Happy mother's day to all!


----------



## Aussiemum81

Narla83 said:


> Jetset said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Narla83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jetset said:
> 
> 
> I couldn't resist... I tested this morning and :bfn: :( :( :(
> 
> Still no sign of AF and last month I had 25 days cycle (so AF had arrived this morning in full flow having spotted since 5 / 6 DPO) so the fact she is not here is a good sign. But the month before I did a 28 days cycle, so not too hopeful.
> 
> I have started with quite sharp pokey type pains this afternoon and my bbs feel a bit heavy. But these could all just mean AF is on her way!
> 
> How many dpo are you now? May still be a bit early hunni.xClick to expand...
> 
> I am only 11 DPO today... (so was 10 DPO when I tested).
> 
> But you hear of people who have some inkling they are pregnant and having a very faint line on the pregnancy test :(Click to expand...
> 
> I got nothing at 10dpo well apart from a BFN. Tested again at 11dpo in the evening and it was sooo very faint, so you've still got a chance! Hell some people dont get it until 18dpo so your not out til af shows up!!:thumbup:Click to expand...

You've given me hope now Narla. I got a BFN at 10dpo :( I had every symptom under the sun the last few days and now nothing but sore boobs :(


----------



## Katie & Bump

Hey Ladies hope you all don't mind me butting into your thread :)

Narla: I'm so very sorry you are going through this and I just wanted to say you are in my thoughts. I hope your appointment today isn't too hard on you, and just remember miracles do happen! If not this time then sometime very soon massive :hugs: and loads of :dust: xxx

My cycles vary alot in length, last months was a 36 day cycle, time before that 32 days. All very messed up and irregular, which doesn't make this ttc business easy. But I'm trying :D
I'm currently on CD31, which should in theory make me about 8 DPO. I'm going to test on Friday as AF based on last months cycle should be due on Sunday.

I've not really got anything out of the ordinary in terms of sysptoms. Maybe a little more than usual CM and period type cramps on and off with a feeling of tiredness....(trying not to obsess) xxx

Wish you all the very best of luck!!! Again hope you all don't mind me interrupting :D xx


----------



## Jetset

Well 12 DPO here and absolutely nothing happening. The veins around my nipples have gone down, there is no sign of cramping and so sign of spotting which I usually get when AF is coming. So who knows!!! 

I did a HPT this morning and got :bfn: so feeling pretty fed up! 

Surely by this point there should be a vague indication! 

Last month I went 25 days (spotting from 6 DPO til AF arrived 10 DPO) and the month before in went 28 days with spotting from 11 DPO. So feeling very confused at the moment as I am currently on CD 27.


----------



## hollyrose

narla,

any news?


----------



## Narla83

Hi hollyrose, scan shoed 'confirmed miscarrige' Im affraid. Its not a shock really I knew in my heart I wasnt pregnant anymore. Please dont be sad for me Im just glad Im not in that limbo anymore, never gonna forget that lil bean but I cant help thinking that maybe it was for a reason. The docs told us to wait 3 months but didnt give us a reason. Its just confirmed what we already knew, that I wanna be a mummy again so bad it hurts. So Im back at the beginning. 

How are you today? Given in yet?????

Jetset: Well at least af hasnt shown up yet hunni!! 

Katie and bump: Of course your not interupting, thankyou for you kind words. Let us know how you get on with testing, will keep my fx'd for you. Have you been using opks?

Lots of :dust: and :hugs: your way ladies and once again thanks for the support..xxxx


----------



## hollyrose

aww narla, i'm so sorry.

i also tell myself that it was for a reason but it doesn't make it hurt any less.

do you have to go back for anymore scans?

don't have a lot of time to talk now but will check in later on tonight.

big hugs. xo


----------



## myrtle58

So sorry for your loss Narla. :hugs:


----------



## Narla83

No, dont have to go back. If it happens twice more (pray to god it never happens again) then they'll look into it.:nope:

So thats it for me, back to tracking O and see how that goes. Im never gonna forget but I cant live with 'what ifs' forever.

Thanks for your support through this, it means so much. Got my fx'd you get your BFP this month hunni you deserve it!!!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## babyanise

im so sorry narla:hugs:
gl to you holly.
af got me on cd 30,im cd 4 now so here we go again,useing opk,s this time.gl to everyone in their quest for a bfp.


----------



## hollyrose

morning,

how is everyone today?

baby so sorry af came. onto the next month now then.

katie, welcome to the thread. 

narla- how r u today?


----------



## hollyrose

well, 

haven't tested since sunday at 9dpo.

feeling very tired but have been taking a lot of anitbiotics recently. 
boobs really sore, kinda burning, and itchy.
tummy feels like it's burning also.


----------



## Narla83

Hi ya ladies,

Hollyrose: When you set to test again then hunni (Im like the local poas pusher):rofl: oh just remembered tomorow,:wohoo:!!! Have to let me know asap how you get on!?!? Will be thinking of you and have my fx'd :friends:

Im not to bad thanks just been trying to catch up on the housework that I couldnt do last week, 4 hours of ironing later, clean bathroom, tidy dining room and a hoover all round this is the first chance Ive had to get on here today!! Im gonna add the smilies of everything Ive done coz otherwise they never get used so here we go:

I did some :laundry:,:iron:,:dishes: and :hangwashing: oh they dont have one for everything...........................

Babyanise; Sorry af got you, fx'd for this month!

Myrtle58: How are you getting on hunni?

Lots of :dust: and :hugs: your way ladies.x


----------



## pink_phoenix

good evening ladies
ive been reading throught this thread and love how you all support each other. and was wondering if it would be possible to join such a wonderful thread??

at the moment im 7dpo showing a few symptoms but not sure if im jumping the gun a little haha as im very new to the wonderful world of babies. me and my oh arnt really trying but not really trying not to either so anythin is a blessing.

my heart goes out to you ladies who havnt been so lucky and to the ones who have suffered a loss, i know the feeling as i had an early mc about 18 months ago and even tho i wasnt trying at the time it turned my life around

ive been told off my doc and 2 ultrasound nurses i have psos but the specialist isnt to sure so waiting to be reffered to another one for a 2nd opinion

:dust:
lots of hope and hugs going out to all you ladies, and lets hope april is a good month :D


----------



## Narla83

Morning ladies::flower:

Hollyrose: Im in suspence, how'd the testing go? Did you get it??? I do hope so hunni!!!!! Im going :wacko: here waiting!!!!!!!!

Pink-phonix: Hi hunni, course you can join in! The ladies in here are so supportive and for me becoming good friends so you picked a good one to join!! How are you this am? Sorry to hear you've been through it a bit.I hope you get the news you want with the 2nd opinion hunni!! When you gonna test?:flower:

Lots of :dust: and :hugs: to you all.xxx


----------



## levichips

hey hows everyone doing? welcome to new ones on thread! Well done narla on all the house work! I.ve got so much to do myself but atm morning sickness is getting the better of me. My lo is in school so should be getting stuff done but i'm on sofa instead! Ah well. When is everyone testing fx'd for you all x x


----------



## babyanise

morning all,cd5 for me.narla you have been a busy bee.af has just about gone now:happydance:been taking epo for a few days now and of course folic acid.took an opk yesterday got a pink line,not as dark as control line but looks like im going to o early but i dont have any signs of ov yet.gl to all the testers and hello to the newbies.:flower:


----------



## Narla83

Levichips: Hey hunni sorry to hear about the morning sickness (not nice) housework will wait so for now just chill out and take it easy!!!

Babyanise: Hey ya, really early then?! Sounds good about the opks then!! I got a high on my cbfm today which was a real shock thought it would take a while to get back to normal but looks like the tww wont be too long for us then hey!! Wait it out together!!! Fx'd the ops get darker today, let me know how you get on hunni!!:flower:

Hollyrose: Waiting for your news hunni!


----------



## pink_phoenix

good morning all

hi narla83 feel really rough 2day, 1st chance ive had to get a lie in and defo taken advanage haha. was up at 7 then 9 to go to the little girls room but decided its going to be a duvet day today. stuffy nose and feeling rather queasy but hoping it will pass soon.
im thinking of testing about the 15th as my cycle has been a bit messed up since xmas so not 100% sure when the witch is due, some time between the 12th and the 15th.
how are you feeling honey? 
hope everyone has a good day, x x x x x


----------



## Narla83

Pink-Phoenix: All your symptoms sound good, so you've got a while till you test. Wait it out with us hunni, I'll try not to temp you to test to early but Im the local poas pusher!!!:rofl:

Im not to bad thanks, thinking positive and even got a high on my cbfm this am which I was not expecting so soon not sure when I'll get my peaks though normally have 2 days of highs then two days of peaks. Not sure if it will work that way after m/c'ing but we'll see. Just wanted to get back to ttc asap and hope it doesnt take another 5 years to fall again!:wacko: 

Hollyrose: Arggggggggggggggggg!!!!!:shrug:


----------



## pink_phoenix

narla83; haha well im not sure if im going to be able to risist temptation if im honest but we will see how it goes

keeping my fingers crossed for you tho and throwing bucket loads of babydust your way x x x x


----------



## hollyrose

bfn!


----------



## Narla83

oh hunni im sorry! But your not out til af shows up so theres still a chance! Keep positive sweetie.xx


----------



## pink_phoenix

hollyrose said:


> bfn!

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## hollyrose

hi everyone,

welcome to the thread pink-phonix! 

narla thats great that ur cycle seems to be back to normal already!

levi- sorry to hear ur not feeling well, ms is awful. 

baby - looks like u might be oving soon then!

well, bfn this morning with fmu. a bit dissappointed but not out yet as u say narla. af due fri or sat so not gonna test now. will wait n see if it arrives.

fingers crossed! xo


----------



## pink_phoenix

thanks hollyrose :D x x


----------



## levichips

hollyrose said:


> bfn!

sorry hun there still time though:hugs:


----------



## Narla83

hollyrose said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> welcome to the thread pink-phonix!
> 
> narla thats great that ur cycle seems to be back to normal already!
> 
> levi- sorry to hear ur not feeling well, ms is awful.
> 
> baby - looks like u might be oving soon then!
> 
> well, bfn this morning with fmu. a bit dissappointed but not out yet as u say narla. af due fri or sat so not gonna test now. will wait n see if it arrives.
> 
> fingers crossed! xo

Well Im not sure there back to normal but will find out when I poas tomorow morning. Really hoping it stays high!! Brought another box of 20 cbfm sticks and treated myself to two frer (bloody expensive they are!!) So am all set to go again!!

How are you feeling?


----------



## levichips

narla are you ttc straight away?


----------



## pink_phoenix

evening all :D

didnt realise how long and drawn out this 2 weeks was going to feel!! defo feels like it should be atleast the 12th 2day :(

feeling pretty awfull still today, stuffy nose, crapming again, only slightly dizzy now and a very short nose bleed. One plus tho my male rescue cat has really come out of his shell, following me round the house and sitting with me!! may get my big fat cuddly cat after all hahahaha :cloud9:


----------



## Narla83

levichips said:


> narla are you ttc straight away?

Yea, I am. Got a high on cbfm today so starting from today we're ttc again!!
Hows you? Good luck for your midwife appoint tomorow hunni let me know how you get on, (had to cancel mine today).xx


----------



## hollyrose

i remember having to cancel mine too, was hard having to explain that i didn't want to reschedule cause i'd had a miscarriage.

i'm knackered tonight. going to bed now. boobs very sore today but kinda feel af type cramps on n off today. dunno if it's implantation or start af.

time will tell!

hope ur not waiting too long before u get a bfp narla.

the 2ww is soooo long! feels more like the 2 month wait! lol!

night night.

xo


----------



## levichips

Narla83 said:


> levichips said:
> 
> 
> narla are you ttc straight away?
> 
> Yea, I am. Got a high on cbfm today so starting from today we're ttc again!!
> Hows you? Good luck for your midwife appoint tomorow hunni let me know how you get on, (had to cancel mine today).xxClick to expand...

ahr nice one hope you get BFP :hugs: that would be brilliant. still feeling rough yeah can't wait til tomorrow weird though don't know what to expect cus can't remember with levi. that must have been horrible hopefully you'll be booking another very soon xx


----------



## hollyrose

i feel awful today!

really sick stomach, sooooo tired, sore boobs, could cry for no reason, water in mouth.

hows everone else?

levi good luck for ur appointment!


----------



## Narla83

Morning ladies.:flower:

Hollyrose: Oh hunni sorry to hear your not feeling to good, hope that BFP comes your way tomorow:friends:!! Are you waiting for af not to show up or are you testing in the morning? Fx'd for you hunni:thumbup:

Pink-phoenix: How are you today? It drags along these two weeks dont they! Cant believe Im gonna be here again in a few days!!

Levichips: Im thinking of you hope it all goes well, let me know how you get on!!:hugs:

I got another high again today so have been busy :sex: not thinking that I'll get a BFP so soon after but I've got to think at least we gave it a good go:blush:!

Well lots of :dust: and :hugs: your way ladies.xx:kiss::kiss:


----------



## hollyrose

hi,

stomach not as sick now thanks god. boobs still very sore tho and emotional.

morning sickness maybe? hope so!

narla, fingers crossed all that bd'ing works!

pink-phoenix, how u doing today?

not gonna test until sat if af doesn't arrive b4 then.

don't wanna get all disappointed again.


----------



## pink_phoenix

good afternoon narla83 and holly rose hope u ladies have both had a good day, ive tried making the most of the lovely weather but not worked haha

bbs are so sore to day, i had to run for the phone before and i actualy sat and cried from the pain :( 
still got a crazy appitite and wanting to eat strange things, made ma way thru a jar of silverskin pickles thismorning lol x do normaly get cravings wen af is due but tends to be savoury so thats a new one!! every things smelling really strong at the minute aswell feel like i mush have been a sniffer dog in a previous life. noticed in the shower thismorning my vjj is swollen on one side aswell and looking rather blue and purple (tmi i know sorry ) but no pain so thats defo a new one aswell haha

how are you lovely honeys keeping today x x x
hope everyone is well

loving reading the bfp

hugs and cuddles to all the witch has got x x x x x x x

love pink


----------



## Narla83

oh pink, i craved pickled onions when i was first pg with my ds!!! Very good symptoms hunni, not nice with the sore bbs though. I cant wait to start my tww got another high today so fx'd, bding like mad dont want to get my hopes up though, got some frer to test with this time treated myself!! When u testin hunni?xx


----------



## levichips

Narla83 said:


> Morning ladies.:flower:
> 
> Hollyrose: Oh hunni sorry to hear your not feeling to good, hope that BFP comes your way tomorow:friends:!! Are you waiting for af not to show up or are you testing in the morning? Fx'd for you hunni:thumbup:
> 
> Pink-phoenix: How are you today? It drags along these two weeks dont they! Cant believe Im gonna be here again in a few days!!
> 
> Levichips: Im thinking of you hope it all goes well, let me know how you get on!!:hugs:
> 
> I got another high again today so have been busy :sex: not thinking that I'll get a BFP so soon after but I've got to think at least we gave it a good go:blush:!
> 
> Well lots of :dust: and :hugs: your way ladies.xx:kiss::kiss:

hey all went well thanks they going to keep close eye on me cuz had lots problems with ds while i was pregnant. and after c section too i'll having shared care with consultant just got to wait for scan date now then back to midwife at 17 weeks. feels like ages away but will probably fly by. sickness is easing off now still can't stand lot of foods though but not feeling as sick now :happydance: hope you doing ok?
holly that sound very hopefull all good signs!!
how all you other ladies getting on? xx


----------



## pink_phoenix

awww well fingers crossed for you honey x x x its hard not gettin hopes u, we wernt even ttc and ive been symptom spotting like mad so cant imagine what its like for you honey x x x x x x 
my af is due around the 12th-15th but in thinking of waiting to see if the ole witch arrives before i test! but then again saying that im on standby at work most of next week so i may find myself going back on that hahaha! ive noticed just asmany ppl get negatives as they do possatives just before af is due so gonna tryand save ma self the let down if possible x x x


----------



## myrtle58

Hey girls,

I'm still having af pains on and off, really think af should show up soon, I've been having them for nearly a week now. Bbs are quite sore aswell and I can feel them aching inside, know that sounds weird but don't how to describe it?? Oh said they are looking 'wider'?

Hollyrose: I'm waiting to test on Sunday so we're around the same time testing again!! Your symptoms sound good!!!!!! Good luck for Sat!


----------



## Narla83

Oh ladies you are so good at not testing (you know who you are)!! Im gonna come running in @ 7dpo poas everyday:wacko: wish I had yur patience!!!:flower: Teach me how to not poas please!!!!!

Levichips: Glad it all went well and they're keeping an eye on you! 17 weeks does seem a long time but Im sure it will fly by. You got just over 4 weeks until the 12 week mark so your scan should be soon and break up the waiting!! 

We've got to get another BFP on here soon!!! Fx'd to you all!!!:kiss:


----------



## pink_phoenix

i havent got a clue how i dont do it every day i want to lol but have to keep batteling with my self not to do it!! having a distinct lack of money and effort to go out and buy a test helps haha!! i think if i had them lying round the house id be doin one every day lol x x x x
very strange question here but.......... my bbs are defo swollen and a complete different pain, shape and size to normal ( look as tho ive had a boob job ) but there also hot to touch and my chest keeps blushing red/pink! no i know how my mum feels goin thru the change hahahahahah x x x any1 felt that before??


levichips: hope you have a very happy and healthy 9months honey, the little beauty will be here before u know it x x x x :dust:

would like to say a massive thank you to all you wonderful ladies aswell im so glad i joined this fourum. just knowing there is some where i can go and ppl that i can relate to has really made my 2ww all the more worth it. I really wish all of you all the luck in the world and cant wait to hear about everyones :bfp: as it really gives the rest of us hope

thanks again to you amazing ladies 

lots of love, hugs and belly rubs x x x x x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## Narla83

Oh, that doesnt sound any fun!! If they get really bad try putting a cold flannel on them just to ease it for a bit. Its a good sign though!

I think its because I have them upstairs and Im at home through the day with ds so I know I can just test! Even if I dont test in the am I end up holding it for a few hours to poas in the pm instead! I just cant stop it, if I was still at work Id know I couldnt do it!!(who am I kidding Id take them with me)lol!!!!!:dohh:


----------



## levichips

pink-your symptoms sound promising mine get hot now and again and red! Hope it is for you fx'd hun x x


----------



## pink_phoenix

Narla83 said:


> Oh, that doesnt sound any fun!! If they get really bad try putting a cold flannel on them just to ease it for a bit. Its a good sign though!
> 
> I think its because I have them upstairs and Im at home through the day with ds so I know I can just test! Even if I dont test in the am I end up holding it for a few hours to poas in the pm instead! I just cant stop it, if I was still at work Id know I couldnt do it!!(who am I kidding Id take them with me)lol!!!!!:dohh:

ahhhhhh good thinking batman lol :thumbup:

see ive more chance of testing at work with bein in a hospital 12 hours a day

i know waht u mean tho, ive stood in asda and tesco a few times holding them in ma hand but i know its too early and it would just be a waste and theres not a chance id not test if i had them at home x x x x x x


----------



## pink_phoenix

levichips said:


> pink-your symptoms sound promising mine get hot now and again and red! Hope it is for you fx'd hun x x

thanks honey, really trying to not let my self get excited as i know am gonna be heart broken come next week if the :witch: rears her ugly head lol

it was a really strange sensation, i wer just about to jump in the shower n turned to face the mirror and from my neck down was red and rashy like wen u get a hot flush!! not to mention the buggers are stuck up under my chin at the minute aswell some times i really hate having bbs :dohh: x x x x x x x x


----------



## hollyrose

bfn!


----------



## Narla83

hollyrose said:


> bfn!

Oh sweetie, Im sorry! But theres still a chance if af doesnt make her appearence! When is she due?

I got another high on cbfm today I was hoping for a peak (oh well) I hope I get one!! Bdíng just in case there is a chance but Im thinking the m/c has messed my body up a bit, If I count when I started bleeding that would make me o around the 11th so a few days yet, like I say if the m/c hasnt messed me about. Keep your fx'd for me and I will for you hunni!!

Lots of :dust: and :hugs: your way.xxx:kiss:


----------



## hollyrose

due af today or tomorrow.

really hope it stays away but think i would've got a bfp by now if i was pregnant!

just have to wait n see i spose.

miscarriage can mess up ur cycle for the 1st wee while. hope u get a peak soon!

xo


----------



## Narla83

Yea was kidding myself that I'd go back to normal straight away! But theres no harm in trying and it takes my mind off thinking about things!!

Well I'll keep my fx'd she doesnt show you never know some ladies dont get there BFP's for a while after af's due so there is a chance hunni! Do you feel pregnant?xx


----------



## hollyrose

i know what u mean, i found it helped to feel like i was doing something positive.

sometimes i feel pregnant then other times i feel like af's gonna come so kinda confused. not long to wait tho. today is cd 29 and i usually have a 28 day cycle but ov'd a day later than normal this month, cd 15. so thinking af might be a day later also.which would make it due tomorrow.

my boobs are mega painful.

well, good luck with the bd'ing! 

xo


----------



## Narla83

Well if you o'd a bit later implantation could have been a bit later so hold on in there hunni!!

Wheres everyone else gone? Wanna know how myrtle58 is have you seen her about?

Pink-phoenix: Hows them bb's today? You leaving testing for a bit longer (not that Im bugging you to but...........who am I kidding:blush:) Your symptoms sound soooo good!!

Good luck ladies.x:kiss:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Narla83 said:


> Well if you o'd a bit later implantation could have been a bit later so hold on in there hunni!!
> 
> Wheres everyone else gone? Wanna know how myrtle58 is have you seen her about?
> 
> Pink-phoenix: Hows them bb's today? You leaving testing for a bit longer (not that Im bugging you to but...........who am I kidding:blush:) Your symptoms sound soooo good!!
> 
> Good luck ladies.x:kiss:

good evening narla83

bbs are killing today still, still giving off some major heat but the rest of me feels like its burning up today, ma lil bro hasnt been well and i think ive caught what hes got :'( feel awfull 8hour long head ache, blocked nose, sore throat and sneezing like mad just wanna cry today

being stuck in a hospital 12 hours hasnt helped and a 1/2 stone stab vest defo hasnt helped the girls lmao x x x
apart from that am dandy

how are you honey x x x x x x


----------



## Narla83

Yea Im not too bad thanks, another high on cbfm today still no peak not sure if its just picking up on my hormones which are probably a bit doolally after m/c! But if I dont try I def wont get that BFP again!

Sorry to hear you're not feeling great hunni, sounds like you have a hard job. Have you tried a warm bath as wll to try to sooth them? Prob only feel like getting in bed if you've got a bug. Good news though, just before my BFP last month I spent a day sneezing like I've never sneezed before. If your not preggie Im going to eat my virtual hat (there isnt a smillie for that poo)!!

:dust: and :hugs: your way.x


----------



## pink_phoenix

haha we are gonna have to find one for it now :D

im not a fan of hot baths and working 12 hours so by the time i get home its defo bed time!! cramming in as much sleep as possible at the min x x x security guard defo isnt a great idea for a job haha x x x

well honey keeping ma fingers, legs, toes, arms and some times my eyes (till it makes me dizzy) crossed for u x x x

i took a while to get back to normaly after m/c and still have the odd blip now and then x x x x but it does get better x x x


----------



## Narla83

Ahh your so sweet thankyou!

Here this is all I found:

https://www.smiley-faces.org/smiley-faces/smiley-face-aussie.gif

So I cant quite get it to eat it though............................ I found some other great ones too look..........

https://www.smiley-faces.org/smiley-faces/smiley-face-thatsit.gifhttps://www.smiley-faces.org/smiley-faces/smiley-face-arms.gifhttps://www.smiley-faces.org/smiley-faces/smiley-face-cupid.gifhttps://www.smiley-faces.org/smiley-faces/smiley-face-groupwave.gif


----------



## pink_phoenix

Narla83 said:


> Ahh your so sweet thankyou!
> 
> Here this is all I found:
> 
> https://www.smiley-faces.org/smiley-faces/smiley-face-aussie.gif
> 
> So I cant quite get it to eat it though............................ I found some other great ones too look..........
> 
> https://www.smiley-faces.org/smiley-faces/smiley-face-thatsit.gifhttps://www.smiley-faces.org/smiley-faces/smiley-face-arms.gifhttps://www.smiley-faces.org/smiley-faces/smiley-face-cupid.gifhttps://www.smiley-faces.org/smiley-faces/smiley-face-groupwave.gif

hahaha the 1st one is how i feel, the second is how much my boobies have grown, the pink one is just me and the last one are what my tummy feels like its doing 24/7 lmao x x x x x x


----------



## babyanise

morning ladies,cd 8 today,i think.still getting good pink lines on opk but no pos yet:wacko:not been well last few days,migraine and feeling sick but feel better today
sorry your not feeling well pink,get well soon.:hugs:
hollyrose,hope she stays away:happydance:
narla hope you get your pos opk soon.fx:flower:
enjoy your weekend everyone


----------



## myrtle58

Hey girls!
15 dpo today, af is due tomorrow as I think I ov'd on cd9 this month, early I know!

I had af type cramping from about 8 dpo to 13 dpo but then it stopped. My bbs have been aching and feel a bot sore to touch. Still got cold symptoms but had that before! Think it's hayfever! Tmi but my cervix is still really high, been waiting for it to lower as I've been sure that af would arrive.

Another one of my friends has announced her pregnancy so I feel like I'm getting left behind.

If no sign of af by tomorrow I'll be testing. Not very hopeful though, really don't feel pregnant.

Sorry I haven't been on much but I've been trying to stay away! Have still been reading though!

Babydust to everyone!


----------



## myrtle58

Sorry my bbs or a bit sore not a bot sore! Ha ha!


----------



## Narla83

Pink-phoenix: I described your symptoms then!!! When you testing?

Hollyrose: Morning hunni, hows you today? I got another high on cbfm starting to drive me a bit nuts :wacko: Im going to end up bdíng forever this month I think!!!

Myrtle58: Hello you, good to hear from you!! Will be waiting to hear from you when you test! Good luck hope you get that BFP!!

Babyanise: We're both waiting for the pos/peak then!! Will be around the same dpo then through the wait! Think Im gonna end up oíng on monday (I hope) I cant get highs forever!!:dohh:

Well lots of :dust: and :hugs:your way ladies, got to keep this thread luckey so come on thoses BFPs!!!!!


----------



## babyanise

i have been having some cm with streaks of blood in it today,been told it could be due to ovulation so fx it happens soon.gl to u narla,come on eggy:happydance:also fx for all testers.


----------



## hollyrose

hi,
have been busy cleaning today so only getin on here now!

right,
we bd'd last night and had a small amount of watery blood on tp after, since then - nothing! no cramps, no more blood, boobs very sore.

really don't know what's going on now! if take af tomorrow that would mean a 30 day cycle. cried last night when saw the blood cause was convinced af was coming then. 

any advice?

looks like u'll be bd'ing all month long narla! don't think ur dh will complain! lol!

good to hear from everyone.

have to go mop kitchen floor before dd wakes from her nap! the glamorous life i live! lol!

xo


----------



## Narla83

Hollyrose: Was it bright red blood, if it was brownish then that could of been old blood also sometimes if the cervix is irritated then you can get some blood so it doesnt mean its af, You gonna test again tomorow then hunni? Im so hoping you get your BFP, I have everything crossed for you!

Think you might be right about bd'ing every day there doesnt seem an end to the highs which in a way is good!! No not much pursuading for the OH lol!!

Wow we are very domesticated, all this cleaning cant be good!!!:flower:


----------



## levichips

hollyrose said:


> hi,
> have been busy cleaning today so only getin on here now!
> 
> right,
> we bd'd last night and had a small amount of watery blood on tp after, since then - nothing! no cramps, no more blood, boobs very sore.
> 
> really don't know what's going on now! if take af tomorrow that would mean a 30 day cycle. cried last night when saw the blood cause was convinced af was coming then.
> 
> any advice?
> 
> looks like u'll be bd'ing all month long narla! don't think ur dh will complain! lol!
> 
> good to hear from everyone.
> 
> have to go mop kitchen floor before dd wakes from her nap! the glamorous life i live! lol!
> 
> xo

I had that happen with my ds didn't with this pregnancy tho. Can be irritation of cervix like narla said! Fx'd for you hun x x


----------



## pink_phoenix

good after noon every one

narla83; will be testing next week, due on between the tuesday n the thursday so depends if af appears or not x x x


----------



## Narla83

pink_phoenix said:


> good after noon every one
> 
> narla83; will be testing next week, due on between the tuesday n the thursday so depends if af appears or not x x x

Oooo, not long to go now then hunni! How you feeling tonight?x


----------



## myrtle58

Hi girls,

bfn this morning. So I reckon I'm out. My cycle has got longer again this month! Hoping it's just my body settling down after being on the pill.

So I'll probably see you same time next month!!!!


----------



## MrsGreen

I hope light headedness is a symptom ...I was horribly like this at 6dpo.. fingers crossed :)


----------



## Narla83

Morning ladies,:flower:

Hollyrose: Did you test this am hunni?:hugs:



myrtle58 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> bfn this morning. So I reckon I'm out. My cycle has got longer again this month! Hoping it's just my body settling down after being on the pill.
> 
> So I'll probably see you same time next month!!!!

Myrtle58: Sorry to hear bfn but your not out til af arrives! Hope your cycles settles down a bit for you, must be quite frustrating!:dohh:

Pink-phoenix: Hows you this morn? Anymore symptoms?

Mrsgreen: I got lightheaded the month I got my BFP but I also had it the month before and got a BFN. Fx'd for your BFP!

Babyanise: That sounds good hopefully you'll O soon then! Got another high today so starting to lose hope that I'll peak this time!

Hope you all have a lovely sunday! Sending loads of :dust: and :hugs: your way.xx


----------



## pink_phoenix

morning narla83 how are you today x x x x
a few symptoms but also still got the cold so could be that!!
head ache stuff/runny nose, queasy and funny pains in ma stomach abit like the feeling you get wen u go over a big bump in the road and ur tummy turns x x x x


----------



## Narla83

pink_phoenix said:


> morning narla83 how are you today x x x x
> a few symptoms but also still got the cold so could be that!!
> head ache stuff/runny nose, queasy and funny pains in ma stomach abit like the feeling you get wen u go over a big bump in the road and ur tummy turns x x x x

Oooo, your ticker says 1 day till testing!!!!!!!! Alot of ladies get a cold in the tww (I did) hope its a good sign hunni!! Your doing so well not testing!


----------



## pink_phoenix

its not to bad its just more the sore throat thats doin ma head in and the fact im reluctant to take anything. im not a fan of taking painkillers or any form of medication for that matter id rather my body just sorts it self out! was taking ibruphen wen the head aches wer really bad but friends that have been pregnant have said they are safe to take.
im very tempted to test 2moro but im gonna try and hold on till my af is late and as im unsure of the day the :witch: is due im going to hold out aslong as possible! felling extremly emotional and dont thing a :bfn: would be some thing i wanna see right now hahaha 
and had a bit of a do with the OH lastnight that could just mess up everything so not a happy bunny at all :'(

:dust: baby dust to every one and love to everyone af got this month x x x x x x


----------



## Narla83

Oh hunni sorry to hear about that. Im always about if you need a chat on here!! Your right about the BFN doesnt make you happy but if you hold out a few more days if you are preggie then your levels will be good so you'll get a lovely line!

Im like you, I dont take any meds unless Im really unwell which is very rare. Just take paracetamol/ibroprophen (sp) nothing that would do any harm if I was pg.

Well Im thinking of you, hopeing you get that BFP!!

Loads of :dust: to you!!!x


----------



## pink_phoenix

thanks honey, im so glad ive joined this chat, duno how id have managed with out it now haha! every one is so lovely x x x x x x x x x x x still keeping everythin crossed for you babe hope u get the news u want soon x x x x x :dust:

hollyrose: how are you getting on? hope your well honey x


:dust:


----------



## pink_phoenix

good morning ladies hope you all had a nice weekend :D

narla83; couldnt resist this morning did a test and i think its come up :bfp: very very faintest of lines, took 2 different pics on 2 dif cams just to make sure and posted them on the testing gallery 

mite give it a few days and try again! not due on till 2moro hahahaha x x x
hope your well honey x x 

:dust: :dust: x x x x x


----------



## levichips

hey congrats hun to me a line is a line so i'd say your pregnant! Mine was very faint at first x x


----------



## pink_phoenix

thanks honey :D

how are you getting on?

did ur symtoms ease any when u found out or do i have more feeling sick tired and hungry to come haha x x x x x


----------



## myrtle58

Hey girls,

Hope you're all well, just wanted a bit of advice about poas. I seem to have short cycles of around 24 to 25 days. If I am pg this month I would only be about 3 and a half weeks due to my short cycle. Would this make a difference to testing? So confused at the moment and want to know either way!!!!


----------



## levichips

pink_phoenix said:


> thanks honey :D
> 
> how are you getting on?
> 
> did ur symtoms ease any when u found out or do i have more feeling sick tired and hungry to come haha x x x x x

well i had no symptoms at all felt totally normal til 6 weeks and have felt sick until today i feel back to normal again so i'm hoping 2 weeks is all i'm having. prob spoken to soon tho haha and am shattered all the time some days are worse than others though. and i'm not fancing any food at all but i've felt like that from day one. hope your feeling ok xx


----------



## babyanise

congrats to you pink.im so happy for you


----------



## Narla83

pink_phoenix said:


> good morning ladies hope you all had a nice weekend :D
> 
> narla83; couldnt resist this morning did a test and i think its come up :bfp: very very faintest of lines, took 2 different pics on 2 dif cams just to make sure and posted them on the testing gallery
> 
> mite give it a few days and try again! not due on till 2moro hahahaha x x x
> hope your well honey x x
> 
> :dust: :dust: x x x x x


I KNEW IT!!!!! Congrats hunni!!!!xx:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Narla83

Morning ladies,:flower:

Hollyrose: Hows you today? Any sign of af?

Myrtle58: Im not totally sure hunni, have you put a thread out there see if any of the other ladies know just to be sure. How you doing apart from that?

Babyanise: Any sign of that eggie for you? Im still getting high on my cbfm, there must be an end in sight! Have been bd'ing for the last 6 days now thats the most than we normally have in two months!!!!:dohh:


----------



## babyanise

i have been bding every 2 days from cd5,im cd 10 today,still have lovely lines but not pos:shrug:grrrrrrcome on eggy


----------



## Narla83

babyanise said:


> i have been bding every 2 days from cd5,im cd 10 today,still have lovely lines but not pos:shrug:grrrrrrcome on eggy

:rofl: I feel exactly the same hunni!!! Is there an end in sight so we can start the tww!! For once I'll be glad to get there!!!!:dohh:


----------



## myrtle58

Pink - Sorry I didn't congratulate you, I just went on about myself!! This ttc is so self-absorbing!

Narla - I'm ok. No more af pains. Bbs still hurting on and off. Got a slight bit of heartburn today as well but not sure if I'm just imagining it. Don't know what's going on with me! Will post something new on tonight as at work at the mo!!


----------



## hollyrose

hi,
sorry i haven't been on but internet at home and at work playing up.

af showed yesterday. feel very down about it tbh. 

had a barny with my dh at weekend also so feeling like crap today.

pink-phoenix- a huge congratulations to u! 

myrtle i'm not sure about cycle lengths. mine was 30 days this month and 28 last month.
thinking it's just settling down still from the miscarriage.

narla - looks like u'll be bd'ing all month at this rate! lol!

levi- glad ur feeling wee bit better.


----------



## levichips

hollyrose said:


> hi,
> sorry i haven't been on but internet at home and at work playing up.
> 
> af showed yesterday. feel very down about it tbh.
> 
> had a barny with my dh at weekend also so feeling like crap today.
> 
> pink-phoenix- a huge congratulations to u!
> 
> myrtle i'm not sure about cycle lengths. mine was 30 days this month and 28 last month.
> thinking it's just settling down still from the miscarriage.
> 
> narla - looks like u'll be bd'ing all month at this rate! lol!
> 
> levi- glad ur feeling wee bit better.

Sorry af got you hun! Thanks yeah feeling lot better  x x


----------



## pink_phoenix

afternoon girlies hope your all having a good day

narla83; i thought u mite say that hahaha how good was i to not test maga early, was earlier than i said but i dont think i did to bad hahaha x x x x how are you feeling today x x x

livichips; ur lucky ive had symptoms from pretty much day one!! the sickness and heartburn have stopped a little but still sleep at every given opportuninty lol x x x x good luck honey, hope everything goes perfectly x x x

hollyrose: :hugs: so sorry babe, i hope your feeling ok!! will defo be thinking of u next time round. sending u bucket loads of babydust x x x x x x

thankyou babyanise and myrtle58 x x x hope you ladies are good 2day x x x x x


----------



## Narla83

hollyrose said:


> hi,
> sorry i haven't been on but internet at home and at work playing up.
> 
> af showed yesterday. feel very down about it tbh.
> 
> had a barny with my dh at weekend also so feeling like crap today.
> 
> pink-phoenix- a huge congratulations to u!
> 
> myrtle i'm not sure about cycle lengths. mine was 30 days this month and 28 last month.
> thinking it's just settling down still from the miscarriage.
> 
> narla - looks like u'll be bd'ing all month at this rate! lol!
> 
> levi- glad ur feeling wee bit better.

WATCH OUT IM WRITTING ESSAYS TODAY!!!

Oh hunni Im so sorry she showed up!! Sounds like your having a crap time of it at the min, but at least this month hopefully you wont be in any pain with the infection and it will give you more time to bed. We're in it together again hunni this time lets get that BFP together!!!
Think your right gonna be bd'ing for ever at this rate! However I have talked to some ladies in ttc after a loss and they have o'd about 2 weeks after m/c so Im hoping it will happen some time this week for me, never have I longed so much to be in the tww, I might just enjoy it if I get there!!!:dohh:

Loads of :friends: and :hugs: your way hunni.x

Pink-phoenix: You did very well not to test I knew you'd get it youre symptoms were so good!! Im not too bad thanks still getting my high on cbfm so still bd'ing! Keep in touch wont you let us know how your doing! When are you due then?x


----------



## pink_phoenix

Narla83 said:


> Pink-phoenix: You did very well not to test I knew you'd get it youre symptoms were so good!! Im not too bad thanks still getting my high on cbfm so still bd'ing! Keep in touch wont you let us know how your doing! When are you due then?x

of course i will honey, the ladies on here have been a lifeline over the past 2 weeks i duno what id have done with out some of you x x x

best of look honey i hope you get ur :bfp: really soon x x x x x x


----------



## Narla83

Pink-phoenix: I can keep my hat on!!!https://www.smiley-faces.org/smiley-faces/smiley-face-aussie.gif Keep it for next time I know that aa BFP's on its way!!:kiss:


----------



## pink_phoenix

hahaha u and that hat  x x x x 
i kinda knew myself i just really didnt wanna get ma hopes up x x x x
my symptoms has pretty much dissapeared now compared to what they wer like!! i hope it stays like that x x x


----------



## Narla83

myrtle58 said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> Hope you're all well, just wanted a bit of advice about poas. I seem to have short cycles of around 24 to 25 days. If I am pg this month I would only be about 3 and a half weeks due to my short cycle. Would this make a difference to testing? So confused at the moment and want to know either way!!!!

Hey hunni, was thinking of this question you asked a few days ago and had a look on the internet.

It says it shouldnt effect your testing hun, as long as your luteal phase (dpo) is longer than 10 days then it shouldnt be a prob!

Hope that helps a little.x


----------



## Narla83

Morning ladies,:flower:

How are you all today?

I got another high today on the moniter, argggg, Im going to be bd'ing for ever!!!:dohh:


----------



## babyanise

morning hun,will it ever end.at least you will have it covered with all the bding.i had an almost pos last night so i think im oing today as i have the pains ect.:happydance:


----------



## Narla83

babyanise said:


> morning hun,will it ever end.at least you will have it covered with all the bding.i had an almost pos last night so i think im oing today as i have the pains ect.:happydance:

Im glad one of us is!!lol:dohh: Good luck hunni!

Yup Im still bd'ing everyday just to cover us, think my moniter is gonna stop asking for sticks soon so just gonna keep going...........and going............and going til af shows or I get a BFP or I drive myself soooooooo crazy doing all of this I get taken away!!:wacko:


----------



## myrtle58

Thanks Narla, I've seen that as well. SO confused at mo! :wacko:

Still no af. Sore boobs still there and this afternoon I've had a stitch like pain under my ribs on and off. Almost like when you eat and then do too much exercise! Also having strange sensations in lower abdomen, on the pubic bone and just above. I'm now 18 dpo (I think, beginning to doubt it now!).

Trying to wait until weekend to do another test but it's so hard!!

Getting fed up and if I need to try again next month just wish af would bloody hurry up!

Hope all you girls are well.


----------



## myrtle58

Morning ladies.

Well got another bfn this morning. Now 3 days late. I'm starting to think I've miscalculated my cycle in some way.


----------



## pink_phoenix

no af is still a good sign tho,i hope it stays away and you get ur :bfp: x x x

all my symptoms have pretty much dissapeared now apart from the odd funny pain/crap in ma stomach and the mad appitite x x x x
had my docs appointment yesterday and just waiting for the midwife to get in touch when its the right time. its still not sunk in tho i keep thinking im gonna come on :( x x x x


----------



## babyanise

your not out ladies untill she shows.fx for you.
pink i didnt have any symptoms on all 4 of mine untill about 7-8 weeks when the ms started.:thumbup:
narla ,any o today?im 1dpo,2ww here i come:happydance:


----------



## hollyrose

hi everyone,
how u all doing today?
still feeling a bit down at the minute, but i'm sure in a few days i'll pick myself up, dust myself down and get ready to start bd'ing again!
that's if i'm speaking to my dh by then!
think beacuse i got pregnant so quickly the last time that i thought it would happen as quickly again this time. but that hasn't happened!
ah well.
have a good day ladies!
xo


----------



## babyanise

hollyrose i just wanted to give you a hug as i think you could use it.:hugs::hug:


----------



## Narla83

hollyrose said:


> hi everyone,
> how u all doing today?
> still feeling a bit down at the minute, but i'm sure in a few days i'll pick myself up, dust myself down and get ready to start bd'ing again!
> that's if i'm speaking to my dh by then!
> think beacuse i got pregnant so quickly the last time that i thought it would happen as quickly again this time. but that hasn't happened!
> ah well.
> have a good day ladies!
> xo


Hey hunni,

I know everyone says it, but it will happen! Dont forget you wernt very well at o time last time so hopefully this month you'll be able to crack on with bd'ing (if you and dh have sorted things) Like babyanise said just want to give you a huge hug :hugs:, things have a funny way of working themselves out!! Hey we can both get our BFPs together this month!!!!!!:kiss:

Anytime you need a chat you know where I am hunni! 

Loads of :dust: for next cycle and a big squashy :hugs:xx


----------



## Narla83

babyanise said:


> your not out ladies untill she shows.fx for you.
> pink i didnt have any symptoms on all 4 of mine untill about 7-8 weeks when the ms started.:thumbup:
> narla ,any o today?im 1dpo,2ww here i come:happydance:

NO:cry: I spoke to a lady on here y/day who said she o'd two weeks after the bleeding stopped so hoping it will be fri/sat, not bd today giving him a chance to recharge come o!!! Hopefully I'll be able to join you soon hunni, glad o came for you and hope you get your BFP this cycle!!:thumbup:


----------



## hollyrose

thanks baby and narla. :flower:

really do need a hug actually!

dh has really hurt my feelings. but we're trying to sort it out.

hope we all get our bfp's this month!

if i conceive this month i would be due 16/01/12 and my dd's birthday is 17/01/12! 

big hugs back to u all! :hugs:


----------



## Narla83

hollyrose said:


> thanks baby and narla. :flower:
> 
> really do need a hug actually!
> 
> dh has really hurt my feelings. but we're trying to sort it out.
> 
> hope we all get our bfp's this month!
> 
> if i conceive this month i would be due 16/01/12 and my dd's birthday is 17/01/12!
> 
> big hugs back to u all! :hugs:

Thats funny my dd is the 19/01 she will b 11. Would b weird if we both got our bfps and we're due that month!!!!!


----------



## hollyrose

that would be very weird! hope it's a sign that it's gonna be our month!


----------



## Narla83

Hi ya ladies:flower:

How are you all?

Hollyrose: How you feeling now hunni? :hugs:

Babyanise: 1 day down for you!!:thumbup:

Im not too bad just waiting for this dam egg to decide it wants to come! I also have a stinky cold (man flu) again only 5 weeks or so since the last one. Argggg if its not one thing its another roll on the tww!!

Lots of :dust: and :hugs: my :friends: lets hope we can move this thread into another forum when we get our :bfp: this cycle!!!!!!!

Ps went a bit smiley mad!!


----------



## pink_phoenix

Narla83 said:


> Hi ya ladies:flower:
> 
> How are you all?
> 
> Hollyrose: How you feeling now hunni? :hugs:
> 
> Babyanise: 1 day down for you!!:thumbup:
> 
> Im not too bad just waiting for this dam egg to decide it wants to come! I also have a stinky cold (man flu) again only 5 weeks or so since the last one. Argggg if its not one thing its another roll on the tww!!
> 
> Lots of :dust: and :hugs: my :friends: lets hope we can move this thread into another forum when we get our :bfp: this cycle!!!!!!!
> 
> Ps went a bit smiley mad!!

yay smileys hahaha

awww sorry to hear u got a cold hun!! ive still got mine :( cant taste a thing, still got a crazy sence of smell tho, sure i used to be a sniffer dog in a past life :dohh:

hope ur feeling better soon x x x x x x


----------



## Narla83

pink_phoenix said:


> Narla83 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ya ladies:flower:
> 
> How are you all?
> 
> Hollyrose: How you feeling now hunni? :hugs:
> 
> Babyanise: 1 day down for you!!:thumbup:
> 
> Im not too bad just waiting for this dam egg to decide it wants to come! I also have a stinky cold (man flu) again only 5 weeks or so since the last one. Argggg if its not one thing its another roll on the tww!!
> 
> Lots of :dust: and :hugs: my :friends: lets hope we can move this thread into another forum when we get our :bfp: this cycle!!!!!!!
> 
> Ps went a bit smiley mad!!
> 
> yay smileys hahaha
> 
> awww sorry to hear u got a cold hun!! ive still got mine :( cant taste a thing, still got a crazy sence of smell tho, sure i used to be a sniffer dog in a past life :dohh:
> 
> hope ur feeling better soon x x x x x xClick to expand...



Hey hunni,

Hows you? Has it sunk in yet?:flower:


----------



## pink_phoenix

hey :wave:
it sunk in at 1st i think then wen i told my mum n dad and the reaction wasnt as bad as i thought it kinda hasnt now if that makes sense!! was expecting them to go mad n they didnt so still kinda waiting for this bolloking lol :dohh:
x x x x x x :dust: x x x x x


----------



## myrtle58

Morning ladies,

Yesterday my bbs felt like two heavy bricks on my chest and I was starting to get my hopes up. This morning I've had light brown cm on tp so looks like af is about to rear her ugly head. 

Narla I'm willing that egg to come for you!!

Hollyrose I'm sorry you've been feeling fed up, keep your chin up and enjoy the b'ding!!

Pink glad you got a better reaction than you thought!! Now you can enjoy being pregnant!

Baby anise F'xed for a bfp!!


----------



## Narla83

Morning ladies:flower:

Hollyrose: How are you this am hunni, things any better with dh?

Babyanise: Yey day two for you hunni (like your not counting yourself) How are you?

Myrtle58: Sorry to hear that at least you know now and you can look forward to this cycle where all four of us (you,me,hollyrose & babyanise) can get our BFP together! That would be really funny!! Go us!!!!:happydance:

Pink-phoenix: Hey you, glad you had a better response! Im sure they will be fine when you start to get your bump and it all seems a bit more real! Why would they not be happy?

Well im still stuck on high on the cbfm not feeling to great today :nope: Had awfull pain in my left hip almost like cramp/trapped wind tmi seems to have settled down a bit know but boy it hurt had to sit down!:dohh: 

Just put lo down and have to clear out the dinning room as we're knocking the wall down in there so thats gonna keep me busy, lo's now crawling so its gonna be fun trying to keep him out of everything (lil monkey)

Anyway Ive gone on a bit this am can you tell Im putting something off.....

Lots of :dust: and :hugs: your way ladies!!!!


----------



## myrtle58

Ooh Narla, couldn't that be ovulation?????? Since I've come off the pill I've had pain right under my hip bone which hurts and when I told the doctor she said it could be mittelschmerz. Try:

www.babyhopes.com/articles/painful-ovulation

F'xed!!!!!!!!


----------



## Narla83

Wow, thankyou never even considered it. Funny cause it says bd'ing can irritate it and me and oh bd'd this am and thats when the pain started,but i poas this am and cbfm said high no peak but if my hormones have'nt gone up a massive amount it may not have picked it up!!:dohh: It did run through my mind that it was appendicitis but told myself not to be so silly!!

Thankyou for that hunni, lets keep our fx'd it was!!!!:flower:


----------



## Narla83

Hey ya,

Just checked my sticks and can see a difference in todays one its alot darker and theres just one line so wondering if the levels were just a bit higher and it didnt read it properly. Really hoping it was o now!!! YIPPIE!!!:happydance:

See what you think the darker one to the far right is todays:shrug::


----------



## myrtle58

Can't see them at moment as on phone, will have a look when I get in tonight!

Got af definitely now but you're right at least I know and it would be great if we were all bfp this month!!

GO TEAM BFP!


----------



## Narla83

Def!! Come on ladies!!!! Go BFP!!!!!!

Just checked on poas.com and it confirms that that is what it should look like at a peak it seems v strong so dont know why the moniter didnt pick it up. Bd this am so thats good dont know wether to leave it this pm or not dont want them getting tierd!! Yeh think I'll leave it and try tomorow!!

Thanks myrtle58 if you hadnt of said anything I wouldnt of even known!!

YIPPY, I am so glad roll on the tww!!!!:happydance:


----------



## babyanise

:happydance:wooooo narla,lovely dark line.


----------



## hollyrose

hi everyone,

narla- lines definitely darker. well u have urself well covered on the bding front anyway! lol!

myrtle - sorry af got u. would be great if we all got our bfp's this month.

pink- how u feeling? glad ur parents took ur news well. u can relax now.

baby - how r u?

me n dh have kinda sorted things out, so looking forward to ov now next weekend!

xo


----------



## myrtle58

Narla those lines definitely look darker!!

Hollyrose I'm glad you've sorted things out....just in time:winkwink:

I've put you all on my sig I hope you don't mind, been having a mess about! :blush:


----------



## Narla83

Yea hoping hat the moniter picks it up in the am!

Siggie looking good, off to have a play with mine yeah 'Team BFP'!!!!:happydance:


----------



## pink_phoenix

wow hate 12 hour shifts got no time to myself, and im that tired i want to cry 2day been the 1st day in well over 2 weeks ive nat had a mid day nap :(

narla83; i think once they got over the shock they came round a bit and are even cracking jokes about it now so makes me feel lots better. How are you today honey x x x x

hollyrose; yea really wasnt the reaction i was expecting but im well happy with it x x not feeling to bad just really really tired and slightly sick feeling thismorning so hoping its not the start of ms :(
how are you x x x x x x x


----------



## hollyrose

i'm gonna add u all to my signature too!

can't be left out!

feeling a good bit better today. had a lovely day with my mum, dad, sister, nephew and dd today. was my mums birthday so we all took the day off work n spent it together. had a lovely lunch, took the kids bowling, then to a play gym, had icecream n birthday cake!

back to work tomorrow tho. ah well at least it's friday.

pink - hope u feel better after a good sleep.

loving 'Team BFP'!


----------



## babyanise

hollyrose,so glad you and oh have sorted things out.:thumbup:
myrtle,so sorry she arrived :hugs:
pink,h&h 9 months:happydance:
ok,well i think i didnt o when i thought i did as i have had very very bad o pains today and lots of ewcm:wacko:so i guess ov was today:dohh::blush:going to dtd later tonight just to be sure.i have been bedding every other day from cd5 so fx i have it covered.i added you all to my siggy.:hugs:


----------



## Narla83

Morning ladies,:flower:

Loving the new team BFP!!! Hope we all get them soon!!!

Hollyrose: Hey hunni, so glad you had a lovely day y/day bummer about work today though!! So you geared up for o?

Babyanise: Whooo so we're the same dpo then, had very dark line again today so covering all bases and bd this am!!

Myrtle58: How are you feeling today? Great idea with the team BFP hunni gives us all a bit of PMA which I think we could do with at the min!!

Well Im off to help knock walls down, hope you all have a good day will catch up with you later!:kiss:

Loads of :dust: and :hugs: to us all come on BFP's!!!!!


----------



## pink_phoenix

thanks babyanise :D x x x

hollyrose; feel pretty bad to day ended up not goin in work as didnt get much sleep :( made up for it today x x x hope ur well x x

Narla83; haha jelous much, smashing up walls sounds so fun and not to mention stress relieving haha x x x hope u have a good day x x x


----------



## myrtle58

Evenings girls,

I wish I could keep my PMA. Feeling so sad tonight. I know it's awful but my oh's cousin and his wife are pregnant and I am insanely jealous. They are 4 years younger than us and decided to try and got pregnant straight away. Now they've got loads of work to do preparing the house for the baby as they didn't expect to get pregnant straight away.

Feel so sad about it all as me and oh have the perfect family home. It's so stupid and I'm being irrational I know (we've only been ttc for 2 months!!) but I can't help it. Can you get PMT the day after your period starts?????????????????? I'm sooooo emotional! :sad2:

Hope everyone else is ok and sorry to go on!
:dust:


----------



## pink_phoenix

:hugs: myrtle58 x x x x x x


----------



## myrtle58

Thanks pink, just feeling sorry for myself which I shouldn't be! Will pick myself up tomorrow I'm sure.


----------



## Narla83

Hi ladies,:flower:

*Myrtle58*: Aww hunni, BIG :hugs: your way. I know how you feel in a way hun, and I think its perfectly normal:hugs: (but it doesnt make it hurt less)! Lets hope we get our BFPs this cycle:thumbup:

*Pinl-phoenix:* Hey ya hows you? Yea knocking down walls was fun but has knackered me out, the room looks good though and we havent even started decorating/putting tiles down so happy about that. Oh and by the way great stress reliever!!!!!

Lots of :dust: and :hugs: your way ladies!!


----------



## pink_phoenix

its better to let it out tho babe whan ur feeling down! otherwise the smallest of things can get u all upset. i hope u feel better soon honey x x x x

haha u sound like u have had a good day narla83, 
i feel a bit better now ive taken it easy for the day, cold is drifing me mad aswell lol
i bet ur knackered, how r u apart from that
ive gotta go move stuff out of my old flat 2moro i cnt wait to get rid of the place hehe x x x x


----------



## babyanise

morning everyone,really hope you are all well today.:flower:i am 2dpo:happydance:and have awoke to the sniffles lol.what are you all up to today?im off to the hospital later to visit my mum,(cancer)she is not well at all.i have made her a homemade card to make her smile.:thumbup:plz enjoy your day ladies.:happydance:


----------



## levichips

hey girls throught i'd drop in and see how you are all doing? X x


----------



## Narla83

Morning Ladies:flower:

*Babyanise:* Im so sorry to hear about your mum hunni, hope your card cheers her up :hugs: Sniffles is good!!! I still have a stinky cold and cough although it came on before the tww so dont think I can add it as a symptom you on the other hand can!!:thumbup:

*Hollyrose & Myrtle58:* Hey ladies how are you?:flower:

*Pink-phonix:*Yea you would've thought Id be tierd but do you think I could sleep (nooooo) Should be nice to get rid of your place then? New beginnings and all that. Dont do to much though will you, put your feet up and get everyone else to do any lifting!!!:flower:

*Levichips:*How are you getting on hunni?

Well lots of :dust: and :hugs: your way ladies.x


----------



## pink_phoenix

babyanise said:


> morning everyone,really hope you are all well today.:flower:i am 2dpo:happydance:and have awoke to the sniffles lol.what are you all up to today?im off to the hospital later to visit my mum,(cancer)she is not well at all.i have made her a homemade card to make her smile.:thumbup:plz enjoy your day ladies.:happydance:

:hugs: hope you all have a nice a day as possible hun x x x x x

morning narla83 i gert like that some times ,had a mad bust day but been in bed twidling my thumbs waitin to fall asleep :(
yae glad to be rid of the place its one less thing to worry about haha x x 
what u got planned for 2day x x x


----------



## Narla83

pink_phoenix said:


> babyanise said:
> 
> 
> morning everyone,really hope you are all well today.:flower:i am 2dpo:happydance:and have awoke to the sniffles lol.what are you all up to today?im off to the hospital later to visit my mum,(cancer)she is not well at all.i have made her a homemade card to make her smile.:thumbup:plz enjoy your day ladies.:happydance:
> 
> :hugs: hope you all have a nice a day as possible hun x x x x x
> 
> morning narla83 i gert like that some times ,had a mad bust day but been in bed twidling my thumbs waitin to fall asleep :(
> yae glad to be rid of the place its one less thing to worry about haha x x
> what u got planned for 2day x x xClick to expand...

Hey ya,

Well Ive got another busy day off furniture shopping get dd horse riding oh's dad is over to take lo out for an hour. Saturdays are a bit mad in our house:wacko:

I hope you have a good day and like i said before dont do too much hunni, take care of yourself.x


----------



## levichips

Narla83 said:


> Morning Ladies:flower:
> 
> *Babyanise:* Im so sorry to hear about your mum hunni, hope your card cheers her up :hugs: Sniffles is good!!! I still have a stinky cold and cough although it came on before the tww so dont think I can add it as a symptom you on the other hand can!!:thumbup:
> 
> *Hollyrose & Myrtle58:* Hey ladies how are you?:flower:
> 
> *Pink-phonix:*Yea you would've thought Id be tierd but do you think I could sleep (nooooo) Should be nice to get rid of your place then? New beginnings and all that. Dont do to much though will you, put your feet up and get everyone else to do any lifting!!!:flower:
> 
> *Levichips:*How are you getting on hunni?
> 
> Well lots of :dust: and :hugs: your way ladies.x

Hi i'm good thanks still got bit sickness but ok and been really dizzy yesterday and still am today but ok just annoying. How you doing? When you going to start testing? X


----------



## pink_phoenix

narla83; yea i think im just gonna get comfy and co ordinate hahaha as its all blokes helping me out there gonna need some direction haha there defo just the braun!
just taken up knitting to try and chill me out and its actually working haha love it, dropped countless stitches but ill get there hahahaha x x x x x


----------



## myrtle58

Hey ladies,

I'm doing better today, had a big sort out of stuff in our house, so that always makes me feel better! Could do with a wall to knock down like you Narla....massive stress relief!

Pink I used to LOVE knitting and crocheting! It is very relaxing!

Hope you all have a good weekend!
:dust:


----------



## Narla83

pink_phoenix said:


> narla83; yea i think im just gonna get comfy and co ordinate hahaha as its all blokes helping me out there gonna need some direction haha there defo just the braun!
> just taken up knitting to try and chill me out and its actually working haha love it, dropped countless stitches but ill get there hahahaha x x x x x

LOL!! I had to take it easy when we moved house, Id just come out of hospital and was 28 weeks preggie. Waseasier said than done they never quite do it the way you would!!:dohh:

I do cross-stich :blush: really chills me out and the time goes so quickly when Im doing it! My mum also crochets and has done blankets for both my lo's I love them and its a great pressie for them to have forever!!


----------



## pink_phoenix

its been some thing ive been thinking of gettin into for a while and just thought now is preob a good idea, can never have enough blamkets n stuff and its some thing to keep me occupied hahah x x


----------



## babyanise

hi ladies,mum loved her card:thumbup:ok not sure if this is a symptom but i have had an upset tummy all day,been running to the loo all day,even at the hospital lol:blush:narla,i crochet also,doing a blanket at the min.i did try cross stitch but couldnt get on with it:nope:


----------



## Narla83

Glad the card went down well.:hugs:

Yep, tummy upset can be a sign of pregnancy for some people!! Not a nice one though. Fx'd it is for you! :dohh:

:rofl: we sound like we should be in an old person chat room!! (In an old lady voice:jo: ) 'Ohh dear I like knitting', 'well Ive been doing my cross-stich', 'you should try crochet dear' :rofl:


----------



## pink_phoenix

hahaha i actualy saw knitting with lace cnt wait to try that :D x x x


----------



## Narla83

pink_phoenix said:


> hahaha i actualy saw knitting with lace cnt wait to try that :D x x x

:rofl: I wanna see piccies then!!!


----------



## babyanise

Narla83 said:


> Glad the card went down well.:hugs:
> 
> Yep, tummy upset can be a sign of pregnancy for some people!! Not a nice one though. Fx'd it is for you! :dohh:
> 
> :rofl: we sound like we should be in an old person chat room!! (In an old lady voice:jo: ) 'Ohh dear I like knitting', 'well Ive been doing my cross-stich', 'you should try crochet dear' :rofl:


:rofl:i knit too lol


----------



## Narla83

Morning ladies,:flower:

How are you all today?


----------



## hollyrose

hi,

sorry haven't been on in few days but internet still playing up at home.

how is everyone doing?


----------



## myrtle58

Hey ladies,
I used to love cross stitch! Ha ha...got a half finished Winnie the Pooh one somewhere!! Might find it and finish it. :rofl:

Babyanise: fx'd for you!!

I'm doing ok just hoping I get o pains again this month. Me and oh have decided to :sex: as much as possible this month to cover all bases!! And I'm on holiday from work week after next (hopefully when I o) so it should be a good week, ha ha!! :happydance:

Hope you've all had a good weekend :kiss:


----------



## pink_phoenix

good afternoon girlies x x hope everyone has had a good weekend

Narla83; yea cant wait to start the lace stuff but need a bit more practice as im only good at making a big notted mess at the minute hahaha!!
u been knocking any more walls down?? hope your well honey x x x x
the move went well me and me mum just stood watchin?ordering them about then vacumed up hehe x x x 

hollyrose; im good thanks honey how are you? x x

myrtle58; i was lookin at the cross stitch stuff in asda too but decided it would be best to just try one thing at a time or i really would end up with a massive knotted mess hehe x x x x


----------



## Narla83

Hey ladies,:flower:

Hollyrose: Oh dear flaming computers!!

Myrtle58: I have a tendancy to start my cross-stich and then never finish it, in fact I have a flower with a butterfly one which is sat next to me last time I touched it was about two weeks ago!!lol:dohh: Must get it finished!! Well if your bd'ing alot youve got to have a better chance right? So good luck hunni!!

Pink-phoenix: LOL the back of my cross-stich is one BIG knotty mess, havent quite got the hang of making it look good but you cant see it so I dont think it hurts anyone!! No, just the one wall Im affraid, just a hell of alot to do now. Got new sofa ordered today, floor tiles next and then redecorating or the other way round I think dont want paint on the tiles :dohh:How are you feeling?

Well Im doubting if I did O the other day Im still getting highs on the cbfm so that would indicate that I didnt :cry: So if af shows up 4 weeks after the m/c started then I dont have a chance this cycle as my lp wouldnt be long enough but on the other hand it looks like my body is preparing to o by the sticks and if she doesnt show up then I may be in with a chance. I just dont know what my body is up to but we're bd'ing everyother day anyway just incase and to make me feel that Ive given myself a chance? :shrug:

I just dont know :shrug:

Well after that vent (needed to tell someone OH doesnt really understand) I shall go,:blush: and I send you all lots of :dust: and :hugs: and hope you get your BFP's!!X


----------



## pink_phoenix

yea i dont feel to bad just tired! all i wanna do is eat fish and i hate it but ma dad said its to early for cravings so maybe its all in ma head! trying to eat just friut n veg aswell cos i just wanna eat all the time but nothing quite beats chocolate haha x x
i dont know how u have time to do anything with everything u got goin on hun thats crazy!! i thought i never had any time to ma self x x x x

keeping everythin crossed for you this cycle huni hope u get ur :bfp: 
:dust::dust::dust: x x x


----------



## Narla83

pink_phoenix said:


> yea i dont feel to bad just tired! all i wanna do is eat fish and i hate it but ma dad said its to early for cravings so maybe its all in ma head! trying to eat just friut n veg aswell cos i just wanna eat all the time but nothing quite beats chocolate haha x x
> i dont know how u have time to do anything with everything u got goin on hun thats crazy!! i thought i never had any time to ma self x x x x
> 
> keeping everythin crossed for you this cycle huni hope u get ur :bfp:
> :dust::dust::dust: x x x

No its not too early hunni! That is one thing I do get, I'll see something on the telly or in a mag and Im like GOT TO EAT IT! Chicken burgers was my fav last time, with lo pickled onions but I only seem to get it in the first tri. Have seen other women about who crave things, so you crave away!!xx


----------



## Narla83

Morning ladies,:flower:

Hope you all have a really nice weekend, how are you all?:hugs:


----------



## hollyrose

narla & pink-phoneix u have both been very very busy! making me feel bad about just doing the ironing at the weekend! 

narla - looking back i'm not sure if i ov'd the cycle after my miscarriage but i hope u do!

not sure wether to use opk this month or just go natural. what u think?


----------



## babyanise

morning :flower:have you found out if you have o'd yet hun,fx you have:thumbup:
im feeling fine today,no aches or pains at the min,just tired lol.


----------



## Narla83

Hi ya,:flower:

Babyanise: Well Im still getting highs on my cbfm so I just dont know, wish either O or af would turn up just so I know!!:wacko: How are you today?

Hollyrose: Yea I dont think alot of women o after so Im kinda thinking Im not, but if af does show up I'll still get a chance this month hopefully I might just be a bit behind you with my BFP!!:dohh: How are you hunni? Everything sorted with dh now? 

Well lots of :dust: and :hugs: your way ladies.x


----------



## hollyrose

fingers crossed narla! 

things are a lot better. all set for bd'ing this week and weekend now. should ov sat or sunday. think i will buy the opk so i know how many dpo i am during my tww! 

always in such a rush when i get on here these days.

need time to sit down n write a proper post!


----------



## pink_phoenix

good afternoon girlies 
hope u have all had a nice day

narla; i sat and ate a full jar of pickled onions a few days before i tested haha
started drinkin milk aswell wich is something ive never done x x 

babyanise & hollyrose how are you both feeling today x x x


----------



## Narla83

pink_phoenix said:


> good afternoon girlies
> hope u have all had a nice day
> 
> narla; i sat and ate a full jar of pickled onions a few days before i tested haha
> started drinkin milk aswell wich is something ive never done x x
> 
> babyanise & hollyrose how are you both feeling today x x x

I think I remember you saying lol!! Ive gone off them since my oh brought a catering jar of them when I was preggie with lo (I ate them) Think Id draw the line at milk (yucky) Its a fun symptom to have I think!!

Was talking to my sister last night who is about 16 weeks gone, shes having a really bad time of it. First there was m/s then an ear infection, siatica and she started bleeding y/day and they told her shes got a uti. Poor girl, this is her 1st did ask if it was gonna be her last!:dohh: So glad in a way I dont suffer with things like that think she drew the short straw!!

Hollyrose: Glad things are better for you hunni, really think your gonna get your BFP this month. Hope we all do at some point in May!!

Well ladies Im off lots of :dust: and :hugs: comming your way.x


----------



## babyanise

pink_phoenix said:


> good afternoon girlies
> hope u have all had a nice day
> 
> narla; i sat and ate a full jar of pickled onions a few days before i tested haha
> started drinkin milk aswell wich is something ive never done x x
> 
> babyanise & hollyrose how are you both feeling today x x x

im good thanks,how about you?


----------



## pink_phoenix

narla ; awww the poor bugger i hope she gets better
i thought iwer gonna have a bad time wen my sickness n heart burn kicked in straight away but its gone now n i hope it stays away! wish i didnt have to sleep as much either gettin harder to stay awake all day now, and getting reallg strange pains in ma stomach, still expect af to have started everytime i go 2 the bathroom haha x x 

babyanise; im good thanks just alwas tired and always hungry haha
xxxxx


----------



## hollyrose

hi, i'm good thanks pink-phoenix. i was sooo hungry when i was pregnant with my dd. put on 6 stone!

narla- i hope ur right! we all deserve it.

bought opk yesterday, hope this is the last month i have to use them. 

would have been 21 weeks now if hadn't miscarried, been thinkin that i would've been having my big scan this week. feelin bit sad about that.

but can't dwell on it. have to look forward.

xo


----------



## babyanise

gl with catching your eggy hollyrose.
how are you all ladies?such a lovely day ,sun is out here:thumbup:


----------



## Narla83

Morning ladies.:flower:

Hollyrose: Will keep my fx'd for you hunni! I just brough some opks just so I can back up my cbfm, hope they work.x

Babyanise: Hows you hunni? When you testing? The weather is really lovely gonna make the most of it I think, get out for a bit. Hope you have a good day.x

Myrtle58: How are you getting on?

Pink-phoenix: Morning, how are you today? When are you booking in with the midwife?

So guess what ladies....... Im still reading high on the cbfm:dohh: Just want one or the other now, no matter how much I love oh all this bdíng is knackering me out. Before ttc we only really bd once a week so he's having a whale of a time but I keep thinking its pointless:shrug: 

I dont know....... Just lay back and think of england I suppose :bunny: until I know whats happening, cover all bases!!:rofl:

Oh well finished my moan, sending :dust: and :hugs: your way ladies.x


----------



## pink_phoenix

hey honey
dont feel like its pointless just relax and enjoy it
and just think of the calories ur burning hahaha that always kept me going

my midwife rung today but i was at work so gonna ring them 1st thing in the morning to see if the appointment is still avaliable x x x x

:dust::dust: to all you lovely ladies x x x x x


----------



## babyanise

happy 5 weeks pink:happydance:


----------



## myrtle58

Hey ladies,
Sorry I haven't been on, work's been manic.
Pink: I love hearing about food cravings, it's one of the symptoms I'm looking forward too!!!

Narla: I'm keeping my fx'd for that egg of yours!! Maybe it'll turn up at easter????????

Hollyrose: Glad you're doing ok now. Gl with catching your egg! I don't use opks so not entirely sure when I o but I think it's going to be around same time as you so F'xd we get our bfp's together!

Babyanise: so when you going to start testing??

Have a great day ladies and enjoy the sunshine!


----------



## pink_phoenix

thanks babyanise :D x x 

myrtle58: my appitite has just gone crazy at the miuntue starting to think i should be watchin what i eat or im gonna start pilling the weight on and not good baby weight either lol x x x x


----------



## babyanise

morning all,
had af type pains on and off yesterday then last night started grtting cm and a sore throat.during the night i was woken by bad heartburn.6dpo today.
hollyrose fx for when you o.i used opk's this time round
myrtle hope work wont be too crazy today.
narla,how are you hun,any sign of o yet
pink your eating for 2 now so eat away:happydance:


----------



## hollyrose

thanks everyone. i really love this thread and all u ladies on here r so lovely. 

baby - that all sounds really good! when u gonna start testing?

myrtle- so ur gonna b ov'ing this weekend too! 

narla- ur oh must be sooo happy right now wit all the bd'ing! know how u feel u don't want th one day u don't bd to be the day ur ov!

pink- it must be so exciting for u now. looking forward to booking in and all. 

levi- how r u doing?

been really busy at work this week so kinda keeping my mind off waiting for the weekend when i ov. brought my opk sticks to work wit me today so i could start testing but forgot the wee holder they go into that reads it. so will have to wait until i get home to poas! usually do it about 2pm but it shouldn'e make much of a difference as don't think i'll get a smiley until sat or sunday anyway.

have a good day ladies! xo


----------



## Narla83

Morning ladies,:flower:

Diito hollyrose, love this thread and you guys are great!!

Hollyrose: Oh no, no pee cup and its too fiddely to pee on any other way!! I got mine today and it has a very slight second line so hoping it will get darker but not holding my breath. Its gonna be four weeks monday since I started m/c so thinking af may turn up. Hope you have a good day.x

Myrtle58: That would be funny if we all o'd at the same time!! How are you feeling?

Babyanise: Sounds good hunni, nope no eggie its mia and I have no idea where I am in my cycle, seriously doing my head in now. Your symptoms are sounding good, fx'd.x

Pink-phoenix: Morning hunni, hows them cravings?

Well Im off to get a pressie for my friend mad little girl (gonna be 2) then have oh's brother and g/f over for a bbq so that will be good, dont know if I should chill some wine its not fair!!

Lots of :dust: and :hugs: your way ladies, have a lovely day.x


----------



## levichips

HI GUYS HOW YOU ALL DOING? i'm so tied today, ds going out with mil at 12.30 so i'll be going for a naa hehe well sickness seems to be going slowly seems worse in the evening now but only been sick twice. cravings kicking in now.
narla. hope you get that egg soon.
holly, hope you get yours on weekend!!
hope all doing ok xx


----------



## myrtle58

Hey ladies,

Baby: Work is ALWAYS crazy! But I love it and wouldn't change it!

Narla and Holly: would be really funny if we all o'd at the same time!! I'm so tempted to use opks but want to wait until we've be ttc for a good few month before adding it to my list of obsessions!! :rofl:

:dust::dust::dust: to everyone!! 

I hope TEAM :bfp: win out this month!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pink_phoenix

babyanise: yea thats defo my excuse and im stickin to it hehe x x

hollyrose: yea its exciting but scary haha think it finaly sunk in today sat with the midwife 

narla: morning chick, there not so bad today but i just wanna eat anythin and everythin i can get my hands on lol x xx 

hope your all doing well and u have a good bank holiday weekend x x x


----------



## myrtle58

Well ladies today is my last day at work before 11 days off!!! :happydance:

If I go by my last three cycles I should o anywhere between Sun 25 and Fri 29 so me and oh have decided to bd every day from today to Tues 1 May. :blush:

Do you reckon this is a good plan or do you think it should be every other day? There's loads of stuff on the internet about it but I can't seem to get a definitive answer! :dohh:

Hope you all have a fantastic bank holiday weekend!!! :kiss:


----------



## babyanise

morning hun,every other day is best i have read so it gives the little spermies time to replenish but if you want to do it everyday i dont see why not.happy beding:happydance:


----------



## hollyrose

morning. 

myrtle- i'm due to ov sat, sun, or mon and we will be dtd every day from yesterday to next tues. well that's the plan anyway! i don't want the day we don't dtd to be the day i ov so thats why we palnned it like that. fingers crossed it works!

hope everyone else is doing good today. xo


----------



## Narla83

Morning ladies:flower:

Hollyrose: Not long to go now!! You got anything nice planed for easter apart from alot of bdíng?

Myrtle58: Morning hunni, I bd everyday over o when I got my BFP so I dont think it makes alot of difference. At least then you know you've covered it!! Have you got anything nice planned for your 11 days off or are you just gonna have a relaxing time?

Babyanise: How are those symptoms comming along hun, anymore?

Pink-Phoenix: Hows the eating comming on? Have you had any weird ones yet? How did the midwife go?

Well Im still getting very faint lines on the opks today they dont seem to be getting any darker so I just dont know whats happening. As my siggie says Im in cycle limbo at the minute, driving me nuts! Am peeing on everything at the min ( sticks I must add, opks & hpts not everything lol) not that Im expecting a bfp I just dont know where I am. Even on these boards I dont know what to look at and comment on. ARGGGGGG.............................

Have got my sister comming down tomorow which is gonna be tough, shes about 17 weeks but gotta stay strong, its not her fault. Will be hard to see her bump thinking I should be getting one too.

Oh well, Im a little ray of sunshine today!! After Ive cheered you all up I shall go. I send :dust: and :hugs: your way ladies, hope you catch thoses eggies this month!!xx


----------



## hollyrose

narla, i'm sure once ur sister is there u'll be fine. konw how u feel tho. keep looking at pregnant ladies in work n thinking i should have a bump too. 

but we'll get our bumps too.

i'm planning on toilet training my dd over easter so that'll be interestin!


----------



## myrtle58

Evening ladies,

Well found out one of my colleagues is 7 weeks pregnant today! That's five of my friends/colleagues/family that are pregnant! I'm sure I'm not just being sensitive when I say that it is weird! It's so hard and makes me :cry:

Narla and Holly: I don't understand what you're going through as I haven't been in that situation, all I know is I'm finding it hard and I've only been ttc for 2 months. Feel a bit of fraud actually. Never knew ttc would be so traumatic!

Anyway enough of the drama from me. Hope everyone has had a great day and HAPPY EASTER for tomorrow. Not sure how much I'll be on over the next few days but I'll keep up to date on my phone.

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## babyanise

im off to work soon but my symptoms today have been mild af pain,my throat is feeling like its stingy,have a very dull headache and heartburn on and off.the 1 thing that makes me hopeful is the fact that after o i always get sore bbs .the month i got my bfp my bbs didn't hurt untill a few days before my af was due and this cycle no sore bbs:happydance: my boys are off their dads tomorrow for easter so ill have a quiet time.been out in the garden today makeing some cards but had to come in as i was too hot lol.hope you all have a lovely easter:hugs:


----------



## levichips

narla hope goes ok with your sister i'm sure will be ok once she is there.if you need to chat about it you know where we all are. Holly hope potty training goes ok know that well. My ds was quite easy once he was ready let us know how is goes! Myrtle that must be so hard seems like forever when you trying my friend is on her 3rd cycle and feels like long time for me let alone her! X x


----------



## pink_phoenix

hi narla
eating is goin mad still but really trying to eat mare healthy than just picking at crisp n chocolate haha
only strange ones wer the pickles ( a whole jumbo jar ) and fish and milk with i normaly cant even stand to be in the same room as. but not really strange i suppose 

i hope it went well with ur sis, i kninda know the feeling about 3 of my close frinds/relatives all got preggie with in about 2 weeks of my mc and it was so hard to look at them! even harder once the babies started arriving

sending you bucket loads of super sticky baby dust tho honey x x x x x x

hope everyone has a fab easter weekend x x x x

:dust: :hugs: :dust:


----------



## Narla83

Hi ladies,:flower:

Thanks for the understanding, just me being silly I think!:wacko:

Myrtle58: Your not a fraud hunni, just because you havent been trying that long doesnt mean you dont feel any different than others here! You still go through the hurt if af shows up, the anxious wait up to and after o then having to look at bfn's at the end of it. I dont know what I would have done without all of your support!! Hope you have a really good easter hunni and get that special eggie!!x:hugs:

Hollyrose: Thanks hun I know your right! I hope the toilet training goes well and is sucessfull! I hope that you to get that special eggie to Im rooting for you!! Have a great easter and lots of bdíng!!:hugs:

Babyanise: Oooooo, when you testing hun? Fx'd. Hope you have a nice relaxing easter and its followed by your BFP!:hugs:

Levichips: Thanks hunni, how are you doing? 

Well Im off for some well needed sleep, lots of :dust:and :hugs: your way in bucket loads.xxx


----------



## Narla83

Hi ladies,:flower:

Af has shown up today, exactly three weeks since the bleeding stoped!! Im so relieved hopefully I can get ttc again properly and O next cycle!!

Never have I been so pleased to see her.:happydance:

Hope your all having a lovely day.x

Lots of :dust: and :hugs: your way.xxxx


----------



## myrtle58

:thumbup: Narla!!!!!

I've got a good feeling about this cycle for all of us, no more moaning (I hope) from me, back to pma!!!! :happydance:


----------



## pink_phoenix

awww glad ur happy narla and i have a good feeling for you ladies aswell, i hope u dont mind me still stalking all the symptoms and everyone cycle helps keep me sane hahaha

hope all you ladies get ur :bfp: this time round!!! keeping everythin crossed for you and sending truck loads of baby dust to every one x x x x x x x


----------



## Narla83

Myrtle58: Yup, lots of pma here!! Have got a good feeling too!!!! GO TEAM BFP!!!!!

Pink-phoenix: Its nice to keep in touch and see how your getting on and hopefully we can all join you at some point in May in first tri!!!!

YEYYYY:happydance:

:dust::dust::dust::dust: and :hugs:


----------



## babyanise

if your happy the witch is here narla, then thats ok:happydance:
myrtle,:thumbup:for pma.
pink its good that you still stalk here so we can quiz you about any symptons we may have:happydance:
holly,how is the toilet training going,i remember it well lol.
hope you all have a happy easter ladies:hugs:


----------



## pink_phoenix

im not moving over to 1st tri yet gonna wait a while longer yet haha feel more comfortable over here with you ladies :D

yea i'll defo do my best to help u all out with symptoms and stuff 

kinda feeling a bit shitty the past few days, think its finaly sunk in especialy after seeing the midwife and had to stop the anti depressants so think they must just be on there way out of my system x x x x


----------



## babyanise

pink,what dpo did you test?im 9dpo,too early to test for me yet.tbh not syre if i will test unless im late,to scared of seeing bfn.
how is everyone today,hope your all enjoying the easter weekend.:hugs:


----------



## pink_phoenix

morning ladies
babyanise; i tested the day before i was due on so thats about 13dpo i think, it was only a very very slight line tho, tested again a few days after and still only got a light looking line x x x hope this helps x x

hows everyones bank holiday weekend goin x x x x :dust:


----------



## Narla83

Hi ladies,:flower:

How are you all? Having a good easter weekend?

Myrtle58 & Hollyrose: How are you two doing? Craming in lots of bdíng I hope :winkwink:!!!!!!

Babyanise: Oh not long now then hunni, good luck!!

Well all is going fine here, its not as bad seeing my sis as I first thought, and it was helped by af showing up knowing that hopefully my cycle will be ok and I will o this time!!

Well Im off to have a bbq and a few glasses of wine, have a lovely easter sunday guys speak soon. Lots of :dust: and :hugs: your way and heres to those late April/May BFPs comming our way!!!!


----------



## myrtle58

Hey ladies,

Me and oh turned up at a stag do a day early last night so just getting ready to go again!! Ha ha serious case of de ja vu! 

Pink: try and keep your chin up. I came off anti-depressants in January and it does get better!

Narla: Glad it went ok seeing your sister.

Baby: gl with testing when it comes along!! Team BFP!!

Hope everyone is enjoying the sunshine!


----------



## Narla83

HAPPY EASTER LADIES :flower:

Hi ya, just thought Id pop in while the house is quiet for a bit :shhh:

How are you all doing?

Af is nasty this time has gradually got worse and more painful as the days have gone on, was hoping she would be kind to me this time but oh no she has a different idea. Praying that she only lasts a few more days then we can start thinking about the more exciting bit.
I typed in the ovulation calender and worked out when I should o, if I fell this cycle then my due date would be around the 27th Jan, here lays the prob my dd's bday is the 19th Jan. So I dont know what to do Im weighing out the chances of actually getting my BFP this cycle as to wether we should hold off for this time or just keep going. It wouldnt bother me if we had two bdays so close but I dont know. Hollyrose, your dd's is in Jan to isnt it? So when you get your BFP this cycle are you that worried about it?

Anyway, Ive gone on a bit have a lovely day ladies you all deserve it. Lots of :dust: and :hugs: your ways.xx


----------



## hollyrose

hi everyone!

HAPPY EASTER!

hope ur all well?

got my smiley on the opk last night at about 1am, got another one at 12noon today.
bd'ing everyday since wednesday. gonna bd today, tomorrow, monday and tuesday as well just to give ourselves the best shot.

when i got the smiley last night i ran to tell my dh and he wasn't impressed. said it puts him off thinkin that bd'ing is so planned and clinical, would rather be spontaneous about it! so i said but we r actively ttc and u know we need to know when i am ov'ing so we can bd at that time and he said yeah but i just don't want u to tell me about it! 
so i said u want me to do all the worrying and figuring out and u just turn up dtd and forget about it! and he started laughing as he realised what he had said! lol!

tbh it kinda put me off but didn't wanna miss the chance of catching the egg so dtd anyway!

does anyone else have their oh feel the same way?

narla- i don't mind having two birthdays close together. at this point i just want another baby so it's not a big concern. if i conceived now the baby would be due on the 16th jan roughly and my dd bday is 17th! it's down to personal choice i think. whatever u decide will be right for you.

my first af after my miscarriage was also very heavy and painful but it only last 3 or 4 days. the next one was very light and lasted slightly longer. at least u know where u stand wit ur cycles now and can start planning for ov now!

toilet training isn't going great! got through 6 pairs of pants yesterday! ah well, she'll get the hang of it soon i hope.

went out for a lovely meal last night with ny dh and some friends. was great to get out n had a few glasses of wine. was thinkin maybe i shouldn't because i'm ov'ing but can't keep putting my life on hold whilst ttc.

have a good day ladies and don't eat too many choccie eggs!

xo


----------



## babyanise

i have 2 birthdays in jan,one on 5 and other 11,my boys, so if i fell this time it would be 3 lol:happydance:i dont mind at all. hollyrose,sorry trainings not going to well but woooooo for o.:happydance:
been busy today cleaned the whole of my upstairs:thumbup:going in the bath soon to cool off.have some cramps today on and off and creamy cm.been having very odd dreams all last week and last night and not been sleeping very well:sleep:
hope your af settles down narla:hugs:
myrtle,hope the stag do went well 2nd time round lol,:haha:i thought that was funny.
pink hope your well and putting your feet up:flower:


----------



## Narla83

Hi ladies Im sneeking back again :blush: Just about to have tea.

Hollyrose: Yey to smillies and lots of bdíng sure your gonna get that BFP this time. I dont particually mind about the bdays being so close just wonder if Im a bit :wacko: though!! Sorry toilet trainning isnt going to well, keep at it and she'll get there soon!! Hope your having a lovely day.x By the way my oh doesnt want to know anything about when Im oíng, leaves it all up to me which I dont mind too much as it would just confuse him, bless him. After my 1st m/c my af was not any different this is horrible TMI couldnt even take the dog out its that heavy and Im on a constant supply of Nuerophen for the pain.:growlmad: Hopefully it will start to calm down tomorow.x

Babyanise: Oh I think your :flower: maybe three bdays thats gotta be expensive hunni :dohh: but if its ment to be.... Your symptoms are sounding good reckon your on your way to your BFP. Not too long until testing!! 

Im off for some tea, speak soon. Lots of :dust: and :hugs: heres to our BFPS this May.:kiss:


----------



## pink_phoenix

hello everyone, hope your all having a better day than me!!! me and the OH have decided to call things a day!! and when i say call things a day ive told him i dont want to be with him and i want him to leave me well alone! dont know if its the hormones but the way i feel at the minute i dont think ill ever wanna set eyes on him again! as u can imagine everything is all a bit up in the air now and a bit scared of thinking of being on my own for the duration of things but i suppose shit happens

:hugs: and baby dust to everyone, lets hope may is a better month for us all x x x x x


----------



## Donch03

Kate hun was just stalking your posts and came across this....so the witch turned up in the end huh? Well like you say at least you can track your cycle easier now hey. I'm 10dpo and made the mistake of poas this afternoon...of course it was bfn no surprise but it hasn't fazed me lol xxx


----------



## Narla83

Pink-Phoenix: Oh hunni, :hugs:. Its hard to comment on it because I dont know whats happened but it could be your hormones a little but Im here for you if you need a chat hunni. Lots of :hugs: your way. I hope your taking care of yourself try not to get too stressed.:hugs::hugs:

Donch03: Hi ya :flower: Yup af showed up and Im glad that I know where I am now, was in a 'cycle Limbo' which was not fun. You've still got time to get that BFP hunni so good luck and let me know how you get on.x


----------



## babyanise

im so sorry pink,sending you huge hugs:hugs:


----------



## levichips

sorry pink things not good hope things work out the best possible way take good care of yourself hun xxx


----------



## Tanzibar83

Hey girls, mind if I join in? I'm 6dpo (I think) and I suffer from irregular cycles so I never know when AF is due. I'm only going off CM, temps and signs which I put into FF so feel free to take a look.

Has anyone had a nagging pain just under their right armpit? I got it yesterday when I lead down and it really hurt, it was really hurting my breast and it happened again in the middle of the night.

Symptoms I've had are: increased appetite (it doesn't help with having loads of easter eggs), generally feeling a bit tired. I've had no spotting, no tugging sensation but I reckon it might be too early for that yet.

I got a psychic reading a few months ago, she told me April is when I'll get a BFP and it'll be a boy...so I'm hoping she's right


----------



## pink_phoenix

Thanks ladies x x got lots of friends and family around to help just annoyed with my self as this is the exact reason I've always been against having kids but I suppose these things happen x x x x


----------



## babyanise

welcome tanzibar83,fx your reading is right hun.:happydance:


----------



## myrtle58

Evening ladies,

Narla: Sorry you're having a hard time with af. Fx'd it'll calm down soon. :kiss:

Pink: So sorry to hear about you and your oh. Hope you are keeping in touch with all the friends and family and you've got plenty of support. :hugs:

Hollyrose: Your post about oh knowing when you o made me :rofl: My oh got performance anxiety when we first started ttc as I was on at him all the time. I'm trying to keep more calm about it now and I write all my symptoms in a book that he doesn't know about so I can let them out!!

Baby: Stag do was fun thank you! It was funny afterwards but at the time I was fuming as it was £12.80 in a taxi and we had to pay this on Friday and then again on Saturday!! :dohh:

Tanzibar: Welcome, where did you get your reading? Was it online? Interested in stuff like that!

Well girls, I'm on cd12 today, not sure when I will ovulate as my last 3 cycles have all been different (24 days, 25 days and 29 days). But I've had aching bbs today and yesterday which is weird as I only had this a week before af last month. Do you reckon it could be to do with o?? Me and oh are bding like crazy hoping to catch that egg this month!!

:dust::dust: to everyone!!


----------



## hollyrose

hi,

welcome tanzibar.

so sorry pink-phoenix. u know we're here for u too. big hugs. xo

myrtle - i'm kinda ready to stop bd'ing now! lol! but gonna dtd tonight n tomorrow too just to make sure.

narla - sorry to hear ur having a hard time of it with af. hope it eases up for u soon.

baby- really hope u get a bfp!

levi- how u feeling? did u have a nice easter?

had a lovely easter myself. been great being off work for a while. 

night night. xo


----------



## babyanise

myrtle58 said:


> Evening ladies,
> 
> Narla: Sorry you're having a hard time with af. Fx'd it'll calm down soon. :kiss:
> 
> Pink: So sorry to hear about you and your oh. Hope you are keeping in touch with all the friends and family and you've got plenty of support. :hugs:
> 
> Hollyrose: Your post about oh knowing when you o made me :rofl: My oh got performance anxiety when we first started ttc as I was on at him all the time. I'm trying to keep more calm about it now and I write all my symptoms in a book that he doesn't know about so I can let them out!!
> 
> Baby: Stag do was fun thank you! It was funny afterwards but at the time I was fuming as it was £12.80 in a taxi and we had to pay this on Friday and then again on Saturday!! :dohh:
> 
> Tanzibar: Welcome, where did you get your reading? Was it online? Interested in stuff like that!
> 
> Well girls, I'm on cd12 today, not sure when I will ovulate as my last 3 cycles have all been different (24 days, 25 days and 29 days). But I've had aching bbs today and yesterday which is weird as I only had this a week before af last month. Do you reckon it could be to do with o?? Me and oh are bding like crazy hoping to catch that egg this month!!
> 
> :dust::dust: to everyone!!

hi,i always get sore bbs after i o,so yes your bbs being aching could be to do with o.:happydance:
glad you had a lovely easter holly:flower:
narla,hope af is a bit better today hun.:hugs:
hi pink,how are you and bump today.do you have a name for your bump yet,id call mine boo i think lol.
how are you tanzibar,any new symptoms?:happydance:
im cd 25 12dpo so af due any time now,not testing untill im late,fx i am.


----------



## Narla83

Hi ladies,:flower:

Hollyrose: How are you hunni, Glad you had a good easter!

Myrtle58: Well at least you had a good time at the stag do!! How are you getting on?

Babyanise: Not long now then til you test, dont know how you've made it this long I would've been pos a long time ago. lol.

Pink-phoenix: Glad youve got lots of people around you :hugs: Hope things sort themselves out soon.

Well af is calming down at last I'll be getting ready to start using my cbfm again and going to use opks just to back it up I think. Try to join you all with thoses BFP's this month

Im off out with a friend for a coffee and natter so will catch up later. Lots of :dust: and :hugs: your ways.x


----------



## levichips

hey girls how you all doing? Narla i'm glad af giving you bit of a break  pink glad you.ve got lots people around you! Hope things sort themselves out. i'm feeling so much better this week! Shattered but don't think heat has helped with that! But so so glad sickness had gone i can finally eat and back on slimming world so getting my healthy food again at last  welcome newbie to the thread. Baby dust to all and fx'd you get bfp this month x x


----------



## myrtle58

Afternoon ladies,

I'm doing good thanks Narla. How's you?

Bbs have been aching again today, mainly my left down the side, and nipples been itchy? Also I've been really bloated in my stomach and my thighs seem swollen? 
Not symptom spotting as on cd 13. I'm thinking it's ovulation but when I look on google and from what you said baby this would happen after? So confusing all this and really don't want to use opks or anything yet so I'm going to stay in a state of confusion!! :wacko: Sometimes I wish I hadn't ever gone on the pill and I've already told oh that I won't ever go on it again. It has stopped me from understanding my body completely. :growlmad:

How's everyone else doing? 
:dust::dust:


----------



## pink_phoenix

thanks again ladies, not feeling to bad about things today, no point getting upset over things i cant help/change

babyanise: never really thought of it to be honest but saw some thing on a friends mobile phone app that i liked, was describing the things the baby would be doin this week and how it would be developing and the size and it said about the size of a sweetpea ( your little sweetpea ) and i kinda really liked that so suppose sweetpea hahaha x x x x x

hope everyone is well

levichips; glad ur feeling better now, im only really still getting the really tiredness and wanting to eat pretty much everything i can get my hands on, wich i need to stop as ive put half a stone on already :( x x x x


----------



## levichips

pink_phoenix said:


> thanks again ladies, not feeling to bad about things today, no point getting upset over things i cant help/change
> 
> babyanise: never really thought of it to be honest but saw some thing on a friends mobile phone app that i liked, was describing the things the baby would be doin this week and how it would be developing and the size and it said about the size of a sweetpea ( your little sweetpea ) and i kinda really liked that so suppose sweetpea hahaha x x x x x
> 
> hope everyone is well
> 
> levichips; glad ur feeling better now, im only really still getting the really tiredness and wanting to eat pretty much everything i can get my hands on, wich i need to stop as ive put half a stone on already :( x x x x

i was like that with my ds has been lot different this time i've lost half stone and put 1lb on this week!! my advice just eat healthy then eat as much as you want haha i didn't with ds and think i put 3 stone on!! i'm still stone heavier than i was before i had him trying my best to not make that mistake again! you'll be ok though can loose it after just have what body wants its telling you for a reason haha:hugs: hope tiredness eases soon i'm starting to feel ok now didn't have to have nap yestereday xx


----------



## myrtle58

Morning ladies, how is everyone today? I was SOOOO bloated last night and I know it sounds weird but my ovaries felt swollen? Woke up this morning and everything seems to have settled down. So I'm going with yesterday as o and I'm now in tww! Hoping it's not going to drag!


----------



## babyanise

myrtle58 said:


> Morning ladies, how is everyone today? I was SOOOO bloated last night and I know it sounds weird but my ovaries felt swollen? Woke up this morning and everything seems to have settled down. So I'm going with yesterday as o and I'm now in tww! Hoping it's not going to drag!

:happydance:for o hun.fx for your bfp.
hope everyone is well today.:hugs:
im 13dpo,still no sore bbs.thinking about ordering a test to come on sat but worried i may jinx myself,if of course she has'nt arrived by then.


----------



## Narla83

Morning ladies,:flower:

Myrtle58: Yippie for o!!! Fx'd hunni you catch that lil easter eggie!!!!:kiss:

Hollyrose: How you doing hunni?

Babyanise: Ohh, not long then!! Can you offically test tomorow then? Hows the symptoms?

Pink-phoenix: Hows you an that lil sweetpea today?:hugs: Hope your doing alright hun.

Levichips: Hello you, how are you then?

Well I think this is the last day of af then I'll be tracking o, my cbfm did ask for a stick this am but theres no way Im oíng yet so just fed it with an old one :haha: Hopefully should be around a week tomorow so just gotta hold out til then.

Well lots of :dust: and :hugs: your way.xxx


----------



## pink_phoenix

good afternoon everyone :D

narla83; yea were doing ok am just stressed trying to get back my deposit back from my flat there being propper nobbs :S x x x x


----------



## Narla83

pink_phoenix said:


> good afternoon everyone :D
> 
> narla83; yea were doing ok am just stressed trying to get back my deposit back from my flat there being propper nobbs :S x x x x

Yea when we moved they were real arses about it!! We left it spotless but they were so picky, think they would only have been happy if we'd totally redecorated :growlmad:Why cant everyone be nice like us?!?!?!?:winkwink:


----------



## pink_phoenix

my check out wen really well the guy were really impressed but there is apparently a problem the estate agents getting his report or some bull like that!! there the worst place ive ever seen so threatened them with trading standards wen i ring 2moro x x x
bit strange how i wasnt due to move out till the 29th and there draggin there feet! usless *******s!!! x x xxx


----------



## pink_phoenix

just had a thought
my mum was telling me the other day its bad luck to bring a pram into the house before a baby is born and should be stored some where else untill you have had the baby and brought it home!! also my dad was saying about the cat stealin baby breath and it were all new and sounded like nonsence to me but was just wondering if any of u ladies had herd about any other strange wives tales thingys like them? x x x x

thought we could have a good laugh about them x x x x


----------



## myrtle58

Afternoon ladies,

Have felt bruised around my hips today...this is so different to any other cycles and I'm now wondering if my body has finally settled down after pill? :shrug: My bbs are still aching on and off too. Bloatedness is still there too. Hoping this isn't what it will be like every cycle as it's REALLY uncomfortable!

Pink: Check out www.communitylegaladvice.org.uk or www.shelter.org.uk for advice on housing issues. I work as a tenancy support officer and these websites are ace for advice surrounding the legalities of renting. Hope it all works out ok.

Baby: Excited for you and your bfp!! Let us know as soon as you test. Lots of :dust: coming your way!!


----------



## pink_phoenix

thanks honey thats a massive help x x x


----------



## babyanise

pink_phoenix said:


> just had a thought
> my mum was telling me the other day its bad luck to bring a pram into the house before a baby is born and should be stored some where else untill you have had the baby and brought it home!! also my dad was saying about the cat stealin baby breath and it were all new and sounded like nonsence to me but was just wondering if any of u ladies had herd about any other strange wives tales thingys like them? x x x x
> 
> thought we could have a good laugh about them x x x x

when i was preg with #1 my mum made me get rid of all 3 of my cats coz of that wives tale,broke my heart:cry: also same with the pram,would not let me have it in the house,so with my 2nd,3rd and 4th babies i took no notice and had a pram in the house and nothing bad happened to me or my babies and i would do the same again.:thumbup:


----------



## pink_phoenix

thers not a chance ill be gettin rid of my cat, but thn again hes to lazy to jump above his own height anyway hahaha x x x i cant remember what my sster did with all there little ones, some wer born quite close together so i persume some of the stuff would have been used for more than one baby so prams and stuff would have already been in the house x x x


----------



## babyanise

morning everyone,sun is out here:happydance:no sign of af yet but there is still time,she could come any time from yesterday.really hope your all ok :hugs:


----------



## pink_phoenix

keeping my fingers crossed for you babyanise x x x x x x x


----------



## hollyrose

hi,

hows everyone today?

well in the tww again! it's gonna be a long one i think.

myrtle - how u feeling? i felt ov pains on my right side on sunday evening and got a + on the opk sunday morning. have been having the odd similar pain in the same place since then. don't know what this means.

pink- sorry ur having trouble getting ur deposit back. more stress is the last thing u need right now! love ur photo!

narla- how r u? waiting for ov now then?


----------



## myrtle58

Hi girls,

Sun is trying to come out here, hope it does as going out for a picnic! :happydance:

Hollyrose: I seem to have had o pain for about 6 days this month. Not sure if it's normal or not but it hasn't been really painful, mainly uncomfortable so I'm not too worried. Just going to keep an eye on it if I get to another cycle.

Baby: fx'd!!!!!! When are you planning on testing??

Pink: Loving the pic, when I get pregnant I'm going to take a pic every week so I can see the difference!!!!

My bbs are still quite achy. Not sore to the touch more like an achy feeling on the sides??:shrug: Why can't every cycle be the same and then it would be easy!!!!

Well I hope you all have a good day! :kiss:


----------



## Jetset

I have just come back on here after a month away from TTC... 

Just wondered how all you ladies are getting on?

I have caved in and bought a CBFM (ouch at the price) as my OH and I have been trying for a baby since February with no luck yet :( I am still not 100% of my cycle as it seems to go 28 days - 24 days - 28 days - 24 days (where I am now). 

Yesterday I was spotting with brown CM and this afternoon I have just wiped and there was bright red blood on there so AF is just around the corner. I can start using my new purchase tomorrow morning by the looks of things.


----------



## hollyrose

myrtle- it's a lovely day for a picnic. i'm sitting in work and am soooo jealous!

jetset - welcome back. i use the cb digital opk and it's great. hope u have success with urs! 

roll on the bfp's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## levichips

what a gorgeous day for a picnic . I'm cleaning today! Feeling so so much better now energy seems to be back stayed up til 10 last night with no naps was made up and had really busy day  my friend went for 12week scan today and she lost her baby just after her last scan at 8weeks so gutted for her can't imagine how she is feeling! Not long hopefully til we get some more bfp   jet set good to have you back  hope your all doing ok x x


----------



## Narla83

Hi ladies,:flower:

Well Ive just come back from shopping, had to buy a whole new outfit due to a slight wardrobe malfunction. As I was walking around my jeans zip broke, just like that so was flashing my white undies to every one :blush: What better excuse could you have, now have new jeans and a shirt to go with the jeans because my other top wouldnt, it was a bit chilly so had to buy a jacket as well :winkwink:

Af has now left the building so just gotta keep an eye out for o, yippie!!! Have lots of PMA here at the mo:thumbup:

Hollyrose: I know its a pain waitting but its exciting to dont you think?

Myrtle58: Wish the weather was a bit brighter here, hope you have a lovely time!! Hope your ttw is going ok.:flower:

Pink-phoenix: Lovely piccie hunni!! Hows it going apart from the house crap?

Babyanise: Ohhhh, your sooooo patient hun!! When you testing, sure you've said Im just to lazy to look back :blush:

Jetset: Hi ya, Im using cbfm i love it got my bfp on the first cycle!!!

Lots of :dust: and :hugs:.xxxx


----------



## babyanise

all being well ill test on sat.bbs are starting to feel achy and they seem fuller.and been feeling nauseous on and off today,cm has dried up which is very unusual for me.also have an ache low down in my tum,its not all the time,just on and off.pink can you list your symptoms for me hun,just to make me feel better lol,im 14dpo.:hugs:


----------



## pink_phoenix

afternoon ladies hope you have all been out enjoying the sun, 

hollyrose: thanks hun, was looking at a thread in 1st tri and just couldnt help myself, i know there isnt much there and im pretty sure its more belly than bump as ive had a mad appitite but it gives me something to compare to in weeks to go x x x
hope your 2ww isnt so bad, mine was awful and i wasnt even trying x x lots of :hugs: and :dust: coming your way x x x

myrtle58; thanks honey, im not sure if am gonna take one every week or every 2 weeks, maybe 2 for now till i get a bit furter along then put it down to one day x x x 
saw some thing in the paper a long time ago about some one taking a pic of there baby every day of their life and i really like the idea of it so starting early haha x x x

narla83; than ks :D hehe loving the excuse for shopping, i did the same today, was in asda and they got loads on sale so my excuse is i wont fit in my clothes much longer so might aswell get them now while there in sale haha x x x yea imnot to bad now just ignorong everythin thats goin on to be honest its easier haha x x
hope your well sweetie x x x

babyanise: hey sweetie my symtoms kicked in pretty much straight away but the most noticable wer;
constant indigestion/heart burn
feeling dizzy like i had constant motion sickness
sore bbs
tired ALL the time
my sence of smell went crazy aswell i felt like a sniffer dog
constipation( have ibs so not so unusual)

also others wer less apparent but were what i normaly get when im due on, things like;
wanting to cry alot for no reason
cramps
mood swings
craving crisp and chocolate and cheese
also craved fish and i hate fish, ive not eaten it for years really, the only other time was wen i m/c

have you tested yet? i tested the day before i thought my af was due( about 13dpo)and got a very very faint line, then again at 16 or 17dpo and got a very slightly darker line.
i still had the feelings of coming on up un till about 2-3 days ago and i still get the odd cramp or funny twinge and i expect to have come on wen i go to the loo.
hope that helps honey x x x

lots of :hugs: and :dust: to every one x x x x x


----------



## pink_phoenix

oh also for a bout 3 days my boobs wer red hot i felt like i had hot water bottles stuck up my shirt x x x


----------



## myrtle58

Hey girls,

Went to loo today and tmi I had ewcm on tp?? I've not had this since coming off pill and I thought I'd o'd already. Is it possible that this can come after O? Or that I've had loads of cramps and sore bbs before O? 


Picnic was lovely today but VERY windy!! Hope everyone else had a lovely day.

Narla: you make me laugh so much!! Ha ha!! Always good to have an excuse to buy clothes!

Jetset: F'xed for you this cycle!!


----------



## hollyrose

myrtle - i have had ewcm at all stages of my cycle.

narla- that sounds like a good excuse to buy some new clothes!

baby - any news today?

it's a gorgeous day!


----------



## hollyrose

4got to say have been having shap pain on my right hand side all afternoon.

is it too early 4 implantation?


----------



## hollyrose

meant sharp pain!


----------



## Narla83

Hi ladies,:flower:

How are we all doing this bank holiday?

Im gonna have a bit of a rant so close your ears for a min.

What is sooo bad about having children when you arnt married? Ive just read a post with a women moaning about how unmarried people/people on benefits etc falling pregnant and she cant. Im sorry for her that things arnt easier but dont have a go at people because they do... Im in a loving stable relationship with oh for 7 years we're engaged but dont feel the need to get married just because we want another baby, we'd rather wait until we can afford our dream wedding and at the min that isnt an option. Dont get me wrong we have money to look after ourselves and our two children and anymore that we may be blessed with but why is it so wrong that we arnt married? Our children are loved and have a lovely little family unit..:shrug: But we arnt married so does that mean we shouldnt have any children? Sometimes I wonder to myself what the hell goes on in other peoples heads to think that they are in a posision to judge or are more worthy than others. I didnt want to write in the post because I dont want to cause grief but my god wtf!!!:growlmad:

Ok sorry about that.

Myrtle58: I dont know about the ewcm hun could you be oíng a bit later than you thought?:flower:

Babyanise: How are you doing hun? Not long til testing, not that you need me to tell you. Have my fx'd for you hun.x

Pink-phoenix:Lol great minds think alike!!! Im doing well thanks just waiting for O now, not long I hope!! 

Jetset: How are you getting on hunni?

Hollyrose: Hows the tww treating you, you trying to keep your mind off things at the min? Just saw your post glad your ok.x

Well Im off to bath lo, hes got a stinky cold again so he's covered in various things dribble,snot, biscotti biscuit bless him he's still very cute though even covered in all that!!!

Lots of :dust: and :hugs: your way.xx


----------



## hollyrose

me and my dh only got married last year and we've been together for 12 years and have a dd. there is absolutely nothing wrong with being unmarried and having children. that idea is so out of date! it's not the 1930's anymore! no one has more of a right to have children than the next person and not being married does not make u a bad person or not fit to raise a child in a loving family.

i can see why u got upset about that post narla. don't let it get to u. xo


----------



## pink_phoenix

afternoon ladies

narla; its idiots like that that make the world such an awful place!! maybe that moron should realise with such a tiny closed mind like that would she be fit to raise children!! maybe thats just the power that be for punishing her for being such a [email protected]!
what she should think about is what happens to children from married parents wen one of them cheats or moves on or just decideds they dont want to be married any more ( please dont get me wrong this isnt my view on all married ppl im just making a point, im not one for getting married but i dont have any problem at all with other people doing it) and there is a divorce?? is that not more traumatic for a child than having unmarried parents inthe 1st place!
i was 15 before i realised my parents wernt married and as far as i was concerned it made me different from every other tom dick and harry at school and i loved it!!
i hate people who force there beliefes down other ppl throats! if i wanted to live in a place hearing sh!t like that everyday id emmergragte to somewhere they made u dress like a ninja and treat u as cattle. 

having a bad day today and really needed a rant so so sorry lol 

good luck narla sending u bucket loads of extra sticky baby dust x x x x x x


----------



## babyanise

she got me ladies,onto the next cycle.:thumbup:


----------



## pink_phoenix

:hugs: hope ur ok honey x x x 
all the best for your next cycle x x x x x :dust:


----------



## levichips

sorry baby fx'd for next cyle xx


----------



## Narla83

babyanise said:


> she got me ladies,onto the next cycle.:thumbup:

Aw, sorry to hear that hun. Hope your ok. Lots of :hugs: your way.xx


----------



## Narla83

Oh and thanks for your imput ladies nice to see Im not the only one with strong veiws on this matter!!

:dust: and :hugs: as always your way ladies.xx


----------



## myrtle58

Baby: sorry she got you, F'xed for next cycle!

Narla: I totally agree with you. Me and oh aren't married and aren't planning on getting married until later when we can afford it. It's so old fashioned to think that marriage should come first. My Mum's been divorced twice and I wouldn't want anyone to go through that. 

O type pains have all but gone now but my bbs are still aching and my left bb seems to have grown?? Other than that nothing. Even though not feeling good about this cycle still trying to keep positive! 

Must get to sleep now!!! Talk to you all soon.


----------



## hollyrose

baby sorry af got u. big hugs. xo


----------



## myrtle58

Morning ladies,

Woke up this morning and feel so hungover! Haven't drunk a drop but have got headache and feel really shaky. Also feel like I'm getting a sore throat. May have something to do with sitting in a back garden all night last night for a bbq and it being FREEZING!! Hope not though. 

Hope you girls are all having a good 2nd bank holiday weekend!


----------



## pink_phoenix

myrtle58 said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> Woke up this morning and feel so hungover! Haven't drunk a drop but have got headache and feel really shaky. Also feel like I'm getting a sore throat. May have something to do with sitting in a back garden all night last night for a bbq and it being FREEZING!! Hope not though.
> 
> Hope you girls are all having a good 2nd bank holiday weekend!

That's pretty much how I felt, sore throat, cold symptoms, sore bbs, and felt queasy all the time like u do after a very good night out x x x x
Keeping ma fingers crossed 4 u x x x x x x


----------



## myrtle58

Thanks Pink!! I think I've felt this last cycle but not as strong so trying not to get my hopes up!!


----------



## Narla83

Hi ya ladies,:flower:

Just came back from having my hair done with dd, its a mother and daughter thing we do so we can spend a bit of time together so Im looking rather beautifull now as Im typing this :rofl: well I would have been had it not been gale force winds outside and then to top it off as I walked up our path the wet washing kinda slapped me in my face which smudged my eyebrow across my forehead :dohh: so maybe not that beautifull!!! Anyways I got my high on cbfm today so hoping its the start of o, had a horrid thought that what if I dont o again this month :shrug: trying not to think about it too much but oooooooo........

Myrtle58: So your walking around with odd bb's then hunni lol!! Symptoms are starting to sound good I have my fx'd for you.xx

Babyanise: How are you today hun? 

Hollyrose: Hows the tww treating you hun?

Pink-phoenix: So hoping to be able to join you soon. :hugs:

Lots of :dust: and :hugs: your way ladies.xxxx


----------



## myrtle58

Lol Narla you are so funny! I'm sure you look great!!

I normally have one bb bigger than other but not this noticeable!! It's weird! Both are aching, as well as my biceps???? I haven't done any lifting though? God I've started again this cycle and really wanted to chill out with the symptom spotting but I just can't help it!!


----------



## Narla83

Lol about the bb's hun!!!

Its kinda addictive :wacko: think you promise yourself every month and you still find yourself thinking/noticing every niggle. Why oh why we do it to ourselves, oh I remember and its def worth it!!!:baby:

I read in another thread once that all we seem to do when ttc is to wish time away, Waiting for af, waiting to o, waiting to test. I find the months fly by when I look back, however it drags when your waiting!!!!:dohh:

Lots of :dust: and :hugs:xxx


----------



## myrtle58

My hangover feeling has completely gone today. Bbs aren't as sore, still wonky though!! I've got a feeling it's not going to be this cycle. Just feel fine at the moment. This 2ww is dragging soooo much! :growlmad:

Loving the sunshine though and still feeling happy! :happydance:

How is everyone else doing?? :hugs:


----------



## pink_phoenix

afternoon everyone
had a mad few days with work and not feeling so good!!
thinking the sickness is defo about to rear its ugly head!! cant seam to keep anything in! its like food is racing to get out anyway it can (tmi i know)
starting to go off my food aswell wich i supose isnt that much of a bad thing seen as ive stuffed my face for the best part of 2 month now x x x x

hope everyone is well and has had a fab bank holiday weekend x x x x

Narla: i wish u could all join me!! i wouldnt be the only on complaining all the time then hahah x x x x


----------



## myrtle58

Pink you're not complaining!! I love hearing about symptoms!! Think it's really interesting and it just wow's me what your body goes through when your pregnant!! Sorry you're not feeling great though! :hugs:


----------



## pink_phoenix

aww thanks myrtle x x i feel like im complaining a bit, makes me feel a bit bad on the rest of the lovely ladies as there all wanting to be in my possition and i seem like im moaning all the time!! im really really happy and wish you all the best of luck and cant wait to hear about ur :bfp: im just really struggling at the minute. I know u will all understand aswell wich makes me so greatful i signed up here and got the chance to chat to you all x x x x x x x

i really think ur symptoms sound good, i wasnt to sure of mine but everyone else was, thinks its a bit easier for ev eryone else to get excited for you x x x x x keeping everything crossed for you x x x


----------



## myrtle58

I think it's fine to struggle and you shouldn't feel bad about it. I know that I'll moan once I get my bfp because it's normal. We all need something to moan and obsess over. I'm a total worrier (suffer from anxiety) and know that I'll just worry about being pregnant once I get there!!!!!

I SOOOOO hope my symptoms are good. I feel like it might be too early to feel anything though?? I'm experiencing twinges in my right side, really low down today. This is completely new but then everything always is isn't it???:rofl:


----------



## pink_phoenix

my symptoms were pretty much from a few days after the last time my and him were together but i just thought i were being daft! they disapeared around the time of my :bfp: tho so i think maybe its just your bodies way of telling you x x x x x x x
i defo had the hung over symptom, sore bbs and dizzyness were the 1st, then constipation and pains within a few more days and also i was swollen and tender down below but i think thats a reaction to the increased bloodflow!!
are your bbs warmer to touch by any chance? mine wer red hot for about 3 days x x x
i honestly just felt like i was due on up untill the day i tested then the feeling came back, i still just feel due on now x x x xx


----------



## myrtle58

No bbs just the same temperature. I have felt swollen and sore down there though! Thought it was just part of my cycle cos I sometimes get that before af. I'm still all confused as never really known my cycles properly because of pill.

I just wish there was some way to know before af was due! :growlmad:


----------



## pink_phoenix

id never had that before, was like a deep purple colour almost like it was bruised was very very strange, only lasted a few days tho x x x x i really hope you get your bfp honey x x x x x x


----------



## Narla83

Hi ladies,:flower:

Well my hairdo has completely gone squiffy today, been painting so have grey highlights now (which I did not pay to have put in) was a bit like changing rooms here today!! So glad to be sitting down now.
Another high today on cbfm (I seem to be writting this almost everyday for the past month) but noticing a change in the sticks so fx'd for me ladies, we're bdíng every other day just to cover things:thumbup: But to be fair Im not expecting O till later next week so will see.xx

Myrtle58: Hey ya, symptoms are sounding good hunni. When you testing?

Pink-Phoenix: We love you moaning (only joking hunni) its nice to hear how your doing. Read your link, sounds like your going through a mighty confusing time at the min (would be confusing if you wernt preggie) I def think you should give this new guy a chance, he sounds very sweet and almost what you need at the min someone who will think about your feelings instead of their own. But its your desission in the end and you need to do what you feel is best!! Whatever you do you know where we are if you need a chat. Lots of :hugs: your way.xx

Hollyrose: Mmmm, your very quiet hun hope your ok.xxx

Well lots of :dust: and :hugs: your way in bucket loads.xxx


----------



## myrtle58

I'm not going to be testing until 9th May, if I can wait that long!! Probably being obsessive but only had a few sips of wine tonight and felt tipsy?? Maybe because I haven't drunk for so long? Also having these twinges still in my right hand side and it makes my thigh feel almost numb? Since coming off the pill I've only ever had pains on left side when ovulating, so I'm not sure what this is.

Anyway who knows what's going on. 8 days left and then I can test! Going to try and be good so don't be encouraging me Narla!!!:rofl:


----------



## hollyrose

hi,

my mum n dad have been here 4 few days n dd has had a vomitting bug, so been mia!

myrtle - those symptoms sound good. i've been having twinges n cramps too. 

narla- i have grey n haven't even been painting! must get my colour done again soon. started dyeing my hair at 16 cause was going grey then.

really hope u ov this month.

pink - i read ur post n sounds like ur getting it rough. this new guy sounds nice n sorry but the ex sounds like bad news for u and ur baby. as u say even if things don't work out sure u have nothing to lose.

u know we're all here for u. xo

ur have every right to moan. ms is awful! please don't feel that u can't discuss it with us that's what we're here for. xo


----------



## hollyrose

myrtle- i have been having sharp npains on my right side where i ov'd too! also shooting down my thigh. last time i had these i was pregnant! they were so sore the other day i could hardly lift my leg to walk for a few minutes. fingers crossed this is our month! xo


----------



## hollyrose

i'm not going to test until at least saturday, which will be 12 dpo. very tempted to wait until af due but not sure if i can wait! lol!


----------



## myrtle58

Ooh, getting excited now!! Know I shouldn't be but it's going to be hard if af comes anyway so why not enjoy these moments??

Fingers crossed for our :bfp: this month!


----------



## myrtle58

I'm going to wait til af is due, I've only got one test and don't want to waste it so we'll see what turns up first!!


----------



## myrtle58

God never thought I would be asking a girl this but what are your bbs like Hollyrose?:rofl: Mine aren't aching as much, but can still feel it and my nipples have been quite itchy tonight.


----------



## Narla83

Myrtle58: When I was preggie with DS I had a numb thigh right through the pregnancy, it was really weird the midwife hadnt heard of it before. I didnt have any feeling in it, think I first noticed it just after I got BFP so good luck. I dont know what you mean I wouldnt encourage anyone to test early :rofl: Yea right who am I kidding, earlier than 7dpo lol!!!

Hollyrose: Oooo, did you have a nice time, apart from poor DD being unwell? Its not nice to get any sort of sickness as an adult let alone a kiddie, bless her. Your symptoms are sounding good too hunni!!

Nicely spread out testing then, will try not too encourage you to test to early. Wait for those lines to get really dark so it takes a nice piccie for us to see.xx:winkwink:

Oooooo, so have my fx'd for you two this cycle and hope I'll be able to join you soon as well.:hugs:

Loadsa :dust: and :hugs:.xxxxx


----------



## Narla83

myrtle58 said:


> I'm going to wait til af is due, I've only got one test and don't want to waste it so we'll see what turns up first!!

Do you not do IC's hun? (Im such a poas addict I have about 30 to use if/when I get to the tww) Although it makes sense just to have one or two then your not so tempted to do it earlier and face days of BFN because you started peeing at 7dpo lol!!!!:dohh:


----------



## myrtle58

I've nearly bought them loads of times but I know I would just test every day!! Also oh likes to be there when I test. I know it's soppy but it's going to be our first so he wants to be involved, bless him!


----------



## hollyrose

i've only got one test left too! 

noticed my bbs sore this evening. nipples have been itchy last few days too. went to loo n when wiped there was a great big blob of creamy, yellow cm. sorry if tmi! have been having headaches on and off also.

no way would narla encourage u to test early! lol! 

don't know what the pain in our sides is. weird. hopin it's implantation but who knows?


----------



## myrtle58

I was hoping it was implantation too but I thought it might be too early for me. Although I could have ovulated early or late because I only went on the pain I felt.

How weird that we've both only got one test left? Maybe it's a sign? (grasping at straws :rofl:)


----------



## lu-is

myrtle58 said:


> I think it's fine to struggle and you shouldn't feel bad about it. I know that I'll moan once I get my bfp because it's normal. We all need something to moan and obsess over. I'm a total worrier (suffer from anxiety) and know that I'll just worry about being pregnant once I get there!!!!!
> 
> I SOOOOO hope my symptoms are good. I feel like it might be too early to feel anything though?? I'm experiencing twinges in my right side, really low down today. This is completely new but then everything always is isn't it???:rofl:

Hi Myrtle, how low down are your twinges?
I'm having painful twinges and such really far down on my right side almost close the pelvis bone ; lower than my ovary (if that makes sense?).
It's even aching in my hip joint and I don't know if it's something bad or maybe a pregnancy sign.


----------



## myrtle58

Hey lu-is,
The twinges are sort of in my groin area? In between my hip bone and my pubic bone. They have only been on and off today but feel really deep if that makes sense? Fingers crossed it's a good sign and I'll get a bfp soon!! How many dpo are you and when are you testing?


----------



## hollyrose

narla- had a lovely easter break. my sister n her husband and ds stayed for few days at start of this week then mum n dad this weekend. the weather has been neautiful too which helps. 

remember i had that urine infection last month, well i still haven't got rid of it comletely. this is the fifth week i've had it now and four antibiotics later still havin symptoms! really fed up with it now.

anyone else bothered with uti's?


----------



## lu-is

myrtle58 said:


> Hey lu-is,
> The twinges are sort of in my groin area? In between my hip bone and my pubic bone. They have only been on and off today but feel really deep if that makes sense? Fingers crossed it's a good sign and I'll get a bfp soon!! How many dpo are you and when are you testing?

Yeah! That sounds like where mine are.

I'm not positive how many Dpo I am - I'm guessing 12? but then again maybe not.. ( I think I may have messed up my BCP at the beginning of this last pack, so theoretically I could have ovulated somewhere/anywhere in the last 3 weeks. It would be unexpected, but completely welcome if we did conceive this month. :) It's only a month and a half earlier than our "plan").
I did a test this morning and got a BFN. But I have some symptoms that still makes me wonder. My withdrawl bleeding/AF will be this upcoming week, I'm going to try my darndest not to test again until then.
Maybe I'm at less dpo than I thought? :wacko:


----------



## pink_phoenix

hey girlies thanks so much for all ur kindness, 

keeping my fingers crossed that you all get what u waiting for this cycle x x x 
lots of love hugs and kisses! and of course :dust: to everyone x x x x

gonna try n get ma self sorted so might not be about so much for a while but will be thinking of u all x x x x


----------



## myrtle58

Sounds good lu-is!!

Pink: gl with everything, make sure you come back and let us know how you get on! I think you should do whatever feels right for you. It sounds like you've got good people around you so I'm sure it will all work out right x


----------



## pink_phoenix

cheers honey x x x


----------



## Narla83

Arggg, just wrote a reply then computer went down so here I go again.....

Hollyrose: Wow thats a long time. Ive never had one so really have no idea what your going through :dohh: Have you been back to the docs? :hugs: Oh by the way happy 7dpo tomorow hunni!! 1 week down 1 to go!!:cake:

Funny you 2 have the same symptoms, you must be in-tuned with each other and are sharing the same BFP twinges!! I want to join in :growlmad:

You ladies are killing me with the one test each! Ive got lots of Ics so am going to courrier them to you first thing tomorow then you can start testing asap :rofl: God I need help :loopy:

Loving this thread ladies :friends:

Pink-phoenix: Ok hunni, you need to do whats best. Will miss you though, make sure you pop back when your ready and let us know how you get on. Loads of :hugs: your way.xxxx

As always Im sending you tons of :dust:and a pretty :hug:.xxx


----------



## myrtle58

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

I'm so glad I joined this thread, you ladies keep me sane and make me laugh so much. My oh thinks I've gone mad, laughing at the laptop!!!!!!!


----------



## hollyrose

kinda glad i've only got one test so won't be tempted to start testing really early!

pink- do what u have to do but know that we're here 4 u. 

have also been doing more number 2's than normal, sorry tmi again! u can tell i'm potty training can't u? lol! number 1's n number 2's!

i am really prone to uti's but this is the longest i've ever had one. have been leaving samples at the doctors n they are sending them off to be tested n leaving whatever antibiotic should work on it but they don't seem to be working. gonna have to go back to see doctor next week if no better. it's really startin to get me down now tbh. 

ah well, it could be worse.


----------



## myrtle58

:hugs: Hollyrose


----------



## Narla83

myrtle58 said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> I'm so glad I joined this thread, you ladies keep me sane and make me laugh so much. My oh thinks I've gone mad, laughing at the laptop!!!!!!!

:rofl: Mine too!!! He doesnt dare ask what Im laughing at though :rofl::rofl:

Yea like you say good to have people in the same boat who know what your feeling/going through to keep you sane and so you dont have to try to explain it to OH!!!


----------



## Narla83

Morning ladies,:flower:

How are we all today? Im about to go painting again so thought Id pop in to see how you are. Well still high on the cbfm but by my ticker I should O in the next 4 days so Ive still got time. Really nervous if Im going to or not!!:shrug: Had darker opks last night but they have got lighter this am anyone else had that?

Lots of :dust:and :hugs: and heres to our BFPs this cycle :drunk:


----------



## myrtle58

Morning ladies,

Well all twinges seem to have disappeared. Keep having a tingle feeling in bbs but only very mild. They're now only sore if I press them (maybe because I'm doing this too much??) That's the only symptom now and that could be her preparing to appear.

Couldn't sleep last night thinking about maybe getting a bfp!! Must calm down and be realistic!!

How's everyone else doing??


----------



## myrtle58

Fingers crossed for you Narla!!


----------



## Tanzibar83

babyanise - I've just got really sore boobs thats my main symptom currently. I'm 13dpo apparantly and been taking hpt's for days now and every day it's a BFN. I'm so gutted more so cause I'm on cd55 - this time last cycle AF turned up. I suffer from irregular cycles and for the last 3 periods the cd's have been:

September - 58 days
November - 68 days
January - 55 days

I was hoping the length of them were decreasing but nope looks like my body hates me. I just want to crawl under a rock at this moment in time. :(

I feel very sensitive and upset at the minute - I am happy to either see a BFP or AF - seeing neither only gets me incredibly worried.


----------



## Narla83

Myrtle58: I think thats the way it goes sometimes hunni, symptoms appear then disappear the next day dont think its that reliable, so def does not mean that you dont have a BFP winging its way to you!!:flower: Thanks as well for the fx'd Im so hoping!!!

Tanzibar: Sorry your having a bad time of it at the min hun, it cant be easy having irregular cycles. I hope one or the other happens for you soon.:hugs:


----------



## myrtle58

Tanzibar: Fingers crossed something happens soon for you!

Bbs have got a bit sorer this pm, sort of around the nipples and underneath if that makes sense? Nothing else though but I'm trying to keep positive as the sun is out again and it's my last day of work so need to enjoy it!!


----------



## myrtle58

Meant off work!


----------



## myrtle58

*TMI*
Just had another blob of EWCM on tp?? Can't see how I would be ovulating this late?? Especially from the discomfort I felt when I thought I ovulated??
Then as I sat down after going to toilet I felt twinges again but sort of under my pubic bone?? My heart felt like it was beating in my throat as well and it made me feel shaky, then it all stopped?

Any ideas? :wacko:


----------



## lu-is

myrtle58 said:


> *TMI*
> Just had another blob of EWCM on tp?? Can't see how I would be ovulating this late?? Especially from the discomfort I felt when I thought I ovulated??
> Then as I sat down after going to toilet I felt twinges again but sort of under my pubic bone?? My heart felt like it was beating in my throat as well and it made me feel shaky, then it all stopped?
> 
> Any ideas? :wacko:

Hmm... maybe the heart beating and shakiness was kind of like a dizzy spell for some people? caused by more blood flow?
I don't know what to tell you about the EWCM.

I've definetly had more CM today, up until now I didn't notice an increase in that area. I still have twinges near my pubic bone too, but way less than yesterday.
I tell you, if we don't get BFP something must be really wacko in our systems. lol :wacko:


----------



## Narla83

Myrtle58: Mmmm, no ideas on the ewcm but have a look at this hun may help or may not................................ 

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/antenatalhealth/physicalhealth/pelvicgirdlepain/

Dont want to get your hopes up but does say you could feel it as early as the first tri?


----------



## myrtle58

Thanks Narla. Has that egg turned up yet?????????????

Mmmmm, think that it might be more painful if it was pelvic girdle pain though? It's not really pain, more a niggling feeling which only lasts seconds.

Bbs are sorer tonight and my nipples keep going erect for no reason? 

Had some af type pains tonight as well but in the back of my hips not in my stomach?

Think I'm just over-analyzing everything!! :wacko::wacko::wacko:

Quite glad I'm going back to work so it will take my mind off things!!

Hope everything else is ok.


----------



## myrtle58

everyone not everything???


----------



## Narla83

Lol, Nope no eggie yet, still got 4 days if I go by my ticker which means should get a peak weds/thurs if everything goes to plan, fx'd, touch wood etc etc........

Hope work goes ok for you and its not to stressfull. But like you say at least it will take your mind off things for a few hours!!:thumbup:


----------



## myrtle58

What website do you buy your opks and hpts from Narla? :blush:


----------



## Narla83

I get them off ebay...

https://shop.ebay.co.uk/i.html?rt=nc&LH_ItemCondition=11&_nkw=pregnancy%20tests&_dmpt=UK_Health_HealthCare_RL&_fln=1&_ssov=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m282

I tend to get the ones with free delivery. Ohhhhh you thinking of testing a bit earlier?????:shhh:


----------



## myrtle58

Not sure yet, have to talk to oh. He'll probably make me wait though!!


----------



## Narla83

Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo:dohh:

You got me all excited then :sulk:

:loopy: Let me know if you pursuade him!!!!!


----------



## hollyrose

hi,

narla- hope u ov soon! how often r u gonna bd this time?

still have the odd pain on my right side but a bit duller today. bbs slightly sore, really irritable with oh the last few days, no cm today and very tired tonight.

night night. xo


----------



## babyanise

gl ladies,really hope you get your bfp,cant wait until you test.:thumbup:narla,hope o is not to far off now.:flower:
well af has left the building so just have to wait for o now.


----------



## Narla83

Morning ladies,:flower:

Yeyyy, got the house back to myself after the bank holidays. Its so nice to just chill out!!! Still on high on the cbfm I will be doing an opk after this and see if its gonna start getting darker, think its a bit early for them but we'll see. Supposed to O on thurs so hoping I may get a peak tomorow but trying not to get to excited in case it doesnt happen (who am I kidding I'll be gutted!!) 

Hollyrose: Ooo symptoms are starting to sound good hun, cant believe youve only got one hpt, youre killing me here!! But I guess if you look back at this thread we both started testing early only to face BFN's, it was only at nearly 11 dpo I got the faintest of lines so I suppose your being sensible about it. I mean you could poas from 1dpo if you really wanted to torment yourself because you know what the answers gonna be.... Well have my fx'd when are you testing is it sat? Am bdíng everyday from y/day and every other before that it seemed to work last time so hopefully!!

Myrtle58: Hope your first day back at work is going ok hun and those symptoms are behaving themselves letting you have a break!!! Any joy on the ic's???

Babyanise: Hi hun, so you gonna be oíng next week then? You wont be far behind me if I do O!! Hope you catch your eggie this time!!

Well lots of :dust: and :hugs: your way ladies.xx


----------



## Narla83

Hi again ladies,:flower:

Oooo so excited just took an opk and they are def, slowly but surely getting darker. What do you think, the bottom one was todays............................



Tell me honestly what you think, Im so hoping Im gonna O this cycle and dont think Id be getting lines if I wasnt?:happydance:


----------



## hollyrose

they definitely look like they're geting darker! 

gonna test sat i think. will be 13 dpo then so fingers crossed.

i have to confess that i bought more hpt's yesterday! couldn't help myself. but really gonna try to hold off until the weekend to test.


----------



## Narla83

Thanks hun, was just reading through this thread been a bit of a rollercoaster!!:cry: But good to have such lovely people!!!:flower:

Oooooo, tests, Id def hold out a few more days hun give the hcg a chance to give you lovely pink lines!! But then again.............................:dohh: No I musnt, no temping you to test!!!lol


----------



## babyanise

deff getting darker narla.so excited for you,come on o.hollyrose you have alot more willpower than me lol,roll on sat.


----------



## myrtle58

Narla: those lines are definitely getting darker! Unfortunately the boss says no to ic's and early testing :nope: but I'll be testing Monday/Tuesday next week so not long to wait....although it will feel like it!!

Hollyrose: F'xed for Saturday....SO hope you get you bfp! :kiss:

First day back at work wasn't too bad but feel like I've never been off now!! Had some backache and a slight headache today. Still having twinges in left and right side of abdomen and my bbs are still aching and sore. Also had a small breakout of whiteheads (tmi I know) about 6 of them all over my face?:shrug: I don't have the clearest of skin but don't normally have loads at once. I reckon everything I'm feeling could be put down to normal cycle stuff though.

Hope everyone else is good this evening.

Plenty of :dust::dust::dust: coming your way!


----------



## hollyrose

wishing i hadn't bought the tests now cause i can hear them calling to me!

my lower back has been sore today too myrtle. bbs very sore, have had hiccoughs all day on and off. still not a lot of cm. still lots of no 2's also. tummy really bloated n gassy. weird cramps, twinges in tummy all day but maybe it's just wind!

well, 1st day back at work over. only 3 more to go b4 the weekend.


----------



## levichips

hi how you all doing? all symptoms are sounding very promising!!! had lot of them too before my BFP hope all doing well xx


----------



## Narla83

Myrtle58: I blow a raspberry at OH :ignore: Men spoil all our fun :dohh: Ok so I suppose its a good thing in a way (I must be comming down with something) but yea wait until you have a chance of getting lines, to early and you get heartbroken by the BFN's. So guess we have to wait for your lonely test to show us two lines instead!!! Ps your symptoms are getting better and better!!!

Hollyrose: Hi hun, glad your day at work wasnt to bad, hows dd now better I hope? Again your symptoms are sounding so good, but you on the other hand I can work with you already have the Ics :coolio: Only joking, not going to tempt you any more than you already are.............:test:........... Sorry dont know where that came from.:rofl:

Babyanise: Thankyou hunni, I think you girls know how much this means to me!! Hope your ok.:kiss:

Wouldnt it be funny if we all get BFP's this cycle, we'd all be due in a matter of weeks apart!!! I so hope we do!!:friends:

As always loads of :dust: and :hugs: your way in bucket loads!!


----------



## hollyrose

ur funny narla!

very very tempted to test tomorrow. will let u know if i do.

would be brilliant if we all got bfp's together! but if we don't we'll still stick together anyway won't we?

would hate it if couldn't come on here n talk to u ladies.

xo


----------



## Narla83

Oooooo, do let me know if you test hunni!! Have my fx'd for you.

And def, we all support each other either way so I hope you guys will stick around and wait for me to join you with my BFP!!:friends:

Sending you tons of :dust::dust: your way hunni.xx:hugs:


----------



## pink_phoenix

good evening ladies x x x juat a quick one, still stalking the threat and thinking of u all and sending you bucket loads of :dust: :hugs: and love x x x x keeping my fingers crossed for you all x x x x


----------



## Narla83

:hi: hunni, how are you, lovely to hear from you. Was thinking of you today.x Lots of :hugs: your way.xx


----------



## myrtle58

Hey ladies,

Pink: hope everything is going ok with you!

Hollyrose: your symptoms sound good!! Don't let Narla corrupt your non-early-testing mind!!!!! Lol!:rofl:

Narla: you always cheer me up!!! You are hilarious!

Well everyone, weird stuff tonight. I got sharp pains in my (sorry tmi) bottom tonight. Now this is quite normal for me as I have ibs and it comes with that but I haven't had it for a long time and it hit me whilst I was eating my tea, took my breath away. Then later this evening I had them 'down there' as well but not as bad? Don't know whether this means anything so as usual I'm no more in the know than I was four hours ago......BOOOOOOOOO!!! :growlmad:

Anyway, I think it would be ace if we all got bfps together!! TEAM BFP :happydance::happydance:


----------



## myrtle58

Morning ladies,
Had to post and tell you that I couldn't get to sleep last night as my lower back was KILLING me. It was right in the small of my back and felt like it was burning it was so sore. Oh said it was boiling hot as well? Do you reckon it's a symptom? Also since then I've been having odd twinges in my abdomen sort of to the right. They're not really painful and only last a couple of seconds at the most.

Hope you're all doing good.

Never thought I would be excited about being in pain!


----------



## hollyrose

BFP! i think!

9/10 dpo today tested at 8.30am. had been up to wee at 4am. couldn't hold it!

it's a really faint line but it's definitely there and pink!

looks like my last pregnancy when i tested at 9dpo.

can't believe it. i'm shaking! 

staying at mum n dads for few days so haven't told dh yet.


----------



## myrtle58

OMG!!!! Hollyrose that is SOOOO exciting!! 

We need pics!!


----------



## hollyrose

it's so light u wouldn't see it on a pic and my cable for my phone is at home and i'm at work. won't get the cable until the weekend but will post pics then.

rang dh and told him. couldn't keep it to myself! he's delighted!

feeling icky today. tummy sick, really hot, fuzzy head, bbs sore, dioriahh. 

how bout u myrtle?


----------



## Narla83

hollyrose said:


> BFP! i think!
> 
> 9/10 dpo today tested at 8.30am. had been up to wee at 4am. couldn't hold it!
> 
> it's a really faint line but it's definitely there and pink!
> 
> looks like my last pregnancy when i tested at 9dpo.
> 
> can't believe it. i'm shaking!
> 
> staying at mum n dads for few days so haven't told dh yet.

YIPPIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!OH HUNNI IM SOOOO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Oh my god!!!!!! This month is def the month!!! Myrtle58 your next hun!!!


----------



## Narla83

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, Im so excited for you had to write it again!!! Congrats!! Cant wait for piccies when they come!!!! YEYYYYYYYYYYYY:happydance:


----------



## myrtle58

Narla: hope so!

Hollyrose: no more symptoms since this am's post. My bbs feel heavy and sore and my nipples are itchy? But had this last month so who knows!! Can't wait to test!!!


----------



## myrtle58

But maybe this is Team BFP's month!


----------



## Narla83

Yey Team BFP!!!! 1 BFP 3 To Go!!!!!!!

Oh, after all the excitment I shall quickly update you. Still waiting for O but opks are still getting darker, slowly but they are so still waiting for it, hope it will turn up tomorow if not Im gonna be soooooo bummed, dont know wether the doc will do anything or just tell me to wait a bit longer.:growlmad: So lets keep everything we have crossed for me to O and Myrtle to get her BFP !!:hugs:

Babyanise: Hows you this am hun?

Loads of :dust: and :hugs: your way ladies and massive congrats to you hollyrose.x

Ps Oh hollyrose because Im a poas addict just an idea, can you email the pic to yourself then save it then attach it and delete the pic off the computer?


----------



## levichips

yay holly congrats  so happy for you! Hope your feeling ok! Lets hope this is one of many  x x x lots baby dust to you all x x


----------



## babyanise

*congrats hollyrose,thats great news.
*
myrtle,your symptoms are sounding :happydance:
pink,how are you today?:baby:
narla,roll on o.fx it wont be much longer.:thumbup:
im cd7 today,not dtd yet,maybe tonight.:sex:


----------



## myrtle58

Well girls, went out for a coffee with colleagues and went all dizzy getting out of the lift when got back. Felt like I couldn't focus my eyes properly. Also had lots of cm on tp.

SOOOO hope this is it and I'm not getting ahead of myself. Really want to test but can't yet!!

Hollyrose: did all your symptoms seem to come at once or gradually? It feels like they've just smacked me in the face last night and today????


----------



## hollyrose

they seemed to be a lot stronger this morning myrtle. icky feeling slowly going now. eating helps. head still feels all fuzzy tho n bbs getting sorer. sounding good for a bfp!

narla- work stops all photo's coming in through e-mail and u have to ring them and ask them to allow it in n really don't wanna tell anyone yet.

i really don't think u would be able to see it anyway as it's so faint. can't wait to get a good dark one so i can post it on here! xo

fingers crossed for ov soon!


----------



## myrtle58

I'm so sorry if I'm putting a dampner on things but I really need to talk to someone. I'm totally freaking out, which is completely irrational as I don't even know if I'm pregnant! But I'm so scared because oh doesn't have a job at the moment and I'm worried that family and friends will think we are stupid for ttc. We started ttc before he lost his job and didn't want to stop because when is there a right time? And we may end up never trying if we wait. Anyway I know I'm being ridiculous when I don't even know but I just can't help but worry.

I just really have a feeling about this month, I don't know why. What if I am pregnant and oh doesn't get a job?? 

I'm sorry hollyrose, I am still ECSTATIC about your news!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## myrtle58

Sorry feel like I might have upset some people with that rant. I ummed and ahhed over posting it.


----------



## Narla83

Not at all hun,.:flower: Think its normal to feel worried about things. I dont think its ever the right time to have a baby you can come up with many reasons like 'want to have our own house/want a bit more money/wait for the right job' just means your gonna make a great mummy and your LO will be very lucky!!:thumbup: Who cares what other people think hunni its your desision no body elses, Im sure they will be very supportive in any case!!

So you, chin up and no more worrying. Put your mind on getting that BFP first and dont worry about other people the stress is not good!! Dont want to sound to bossy though hun, I do understand, I fell again when ds was 6.5 months and we had to move back in with my mum for a bit so I was worried about telling my family wondering if they'd think it was irrasponsible (sorry about the spelling) but they were great so Im sure you'll be fine!!

Lots of :hugs: and :dust: your way as I say chin up.:kiss:

Ps Im sure things will work themselves out, they have a funny way of doing that!!


----------



## myrtle58

Thank you so much Narla! Made me cry. I'm feeling a bit better tonight but very emotional and irrational. God I hope I do get a bfp now cos I've made a right fool out of myself!!!

You ladies are so wonderful, couldn't imagine going through ttc without you all xxx


----------



## Narla83

Oh no hun, didnt mean to make you cry you crazy women with crazzy hormones :tease:

If your not preggie I'll eat my hat hun (better go off and find the smillie for tthat again), last time I said that pink-phoenix got her BFP!!! Symptoms are sounding great, when you gonna put us out our misery and take that lil lonely test thats tucked away????:shrug: 

Loads of :hugs: hope your feeling better.x

Ps I'll be back in a min just got to find that hat....................


----------



## myrtle58

I do feel crazy! :headspin: Keep being really short with oh too.

You just made me cry because you are so nice to me :cry: 

My back is still hurting, sort of like af but no af pains in stomach :shrug:

Testing is set for Sunday now. Was meant to be Monday/Tuesday but I've told oh that I can't go to work if I get a BFP. If I test Sunday and get a BFP then at least I'll have a day to get my head round not telling anyone!!

Doubting that I am now, god my head is literally up my arse!! :wacko::wacko: so confused and because no one knows were ttc I can't talk to anyone!! :wacko:

I'm sure everything will look better in the morning.

Thanks again Narla :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Narla83

I had these pains in my back like you say almost like af pains like shes gonna turn up when I got my BFP... Oooooooooo thats along way away but bet you get great lines!! Cant wait to join you guys, not sure if it will be this cycle but soon!! Keep up the trend of BFP's!!!

Im still working on the smilliey with a hat back in a min.........

Ps You guys have all been great to me through my tough time so its time to repay the favour hunni!! I aim to please!!!!:blush:


----------



## Narla83

Ok myrtle here it is.................

So if your not preggie I'll eat my lovely hat...https://www.smiley-faces.org/smiley-faces/smiley-face-aussie.gif This explains how your feeling...https://www.smiley-faces.org/smiley-faces/smiley-face-thatsit.gif
I found some more.....
Loving this one kinda suits us...https://www.smiley-faces.org/smiley-faces/smiley-face-girlpower.gif

Just found a great one thats like me crazing you ladies to test..https://www.smiley-faces.org/smiley-faces/smiley-face-poke.gif
Ok mad on the smilleys tonight!!!


----------



## myrtle58

Oooh I'm loving the smilies!!! All making me smile so that's good. Mood seems to have lifted now? If we're doing smilies this is the perfect one: :muaha: to describe me tonight! Oh said I'm being 'very erratic' :rofl::rofl:

I'm just hoping hoping hoping for that bfp. Sunday seems a long time away and I want to test now! :hissy:

Can't express how much this website has helped me though, definitely all keep in touch throughout all pregnancies!! 

:happydance: Team BFP all the way :happydance:

:dust::dust::dust::dust: to everyone!!


----------



## Narla83

Soooo confused right now just been to loo (tmi comming up) and I have EWCM there :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I dont believe it ladies I think Im O'ing, whoopie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Had to come on here to tell you Im so excited!!!!

I also had what was my darkest yet opk so fx'd. By the way this post was num 666 wooooooooo.xx

Loving you ladies.xxx


----------



## myrtle58

Woo hoo Narla!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

That is amazing! May is the month for Team BFP!

I'm awake because got up at 3.30am for a wee and then again now cos I'm so hot and can't sleep!!


----------



## Narla83

Morning Ladies,:flower:

So dont know whats going on, still have ewcm but the cbfm is not showing peak :dohh: Like I said opks got the darkest they have been and am yet to do one today? Wondering b/c I reset it if its just getting used to me again, its normal not to get peaks on the first cycle after reseting it. The lines on the sticks have also changed so think Im going with my body on this one!!!:happydance: Im so relieved I cant tell you, really didnt think Id end up Oíng this cycle!! Thanks for all your support through this couldnt of done it without you!!:hugs:

Myrtle:Oooo, wondered why youd be on so early!!! Your symptoms are so great, roll on sunday!!(If you can wait that long) :shrug:Hope you have a good day at work!! Will look forward to more symptom updates later :hugs:

Hollyrose: How are you this am? News sinking in yet? You gonna test again for the darker lines hun? Im so happy for you!!:hugs:

Babyanise: Hows you this am? When are you oíng?

Loads of :dust: and :hugs: your way ladies.xx *GO TEAM BFP*


----------



## levichips

yay narla  you best off listening to your body  x x


----------



## myrtle58

I agree with Levichips Narla, listen to your body and get b'ding!! 

Poor oh, I woke up again at 5.45am and told him I was absolutely starving, felt wide awake but managed to get back to sleep. He woke me up at 7.30am with breakfast in bed and I couldn't eat it!! Bless him though, felt really bad!!

Anyway must get ready for work, will probably be on later on, have a good day everyone!


----------



## pink_phoenix

Narla83 said:


> :hi: hunni, how are you, lovely to hear from you. Was thinking of you today.x Lots of :hugs: your way.xx

thanks honey, ive decided i just need to put my dummy bk in and stop pulling my face about stuff i cnt change. hes been constantly mithering me over tex but ive not interest in him and told him but still wont leave me alone, shame he couldnt try this much before x x x



Narla83 said:


> Ok myrtle here it is.................
> 
> So if your not preggie I'll eat my lovely hat...https://www.smiley-faces.org/smiley-faces/smiley-face-aussie.gif This explains how your feeling...https://www.smiley-faces.org/smiley-faces/smiley-face-thatsit.gif
> I found some more.....
> Loving this one kinda suits us...https://www.smiley-faces.org/smiley-faces/smiley-face-girlpower.gif
> 
> Just found a great one thats like me crazing you ladies to test..https://www.smiley-faces.org/smiley-faces/smiley-face-poke.gif
> Ok mad on the smilleys tonight!!!

i love your crazy smileys narla where do u find them x x x



myrtle58 said:


> I'm so sorry if I'm putting a dampner on things but I really need to talk to someone. I'm totally freaking out, which is completely irrational as I don't even know if I'm pregnant! But I'm so scared because oh doesn't have a job at the moment and I'm worried that family and friends will think we are stupid for ttc. We started ttc before he lost his job and didn't want to stop because when is there a right time? And we may end up never trying if we wait. Anyway I know I'm being ridiculous when I don't even know but I just can't help but worry.
> 
> I just really have a feeling about this month, I don't know why. What if I am pregnant and oh doesn't get a job??
> 
> I'm sorry hollyrose, I am still ECSTATIC about your news!!! :happydance::happydance:

keep your chin up honey, no matter how prepared you are any way there is never a perfect time for a baby. i think your symtoms sound so good there quite simalar to mine and in the words of narla if ur not preggo ill eat my hat lol x x x x
my symptoms wer defo a smack in the face, one min i was fine n the next i felt awful it was ever over the course of a day it wasnt even like id woken up one day n i felt different x x x

hope every one else is ok x x xx


----------



## myrtle58

Nice to hear from you pink! Why do men always do that???? Never know what they've got until it's gone!! Just stick by what you feel is right hun.

Did you feel like some days you were definite you were pregnant and some days you were definite you weren't?? Today I would put money on me not being but yesterday I was so sure?? :wacko::wacko:


----------



## hollyrose

hi ladies,

myrtle - i think ur pregnant! ur symptoms sound so similar to mine. i was really cross with dh for no reason too. feel really weepy today, i'm so hot too. bbs really sore, feel fuzzy headed. but i could sleep for ireland! i don't think there's ever a right time to have a baby. with my dd she wasn't planned and i worried about all the same things ur worried about but it was all fine. u always manage with ahatever money u have. u just make do. hope ur feeling better today. xo

narla - soooo pleased ur ov'ing! get bd'ing! lol!

took another 2 tests this am with fmu. first response and sd. both had clear lines on them. not as faint as yesterday but not really dark. but then i'm only 10dpo so to get any line at all is great!


----------



## pink_phoenix

yea most of the time i just told myself i was being daft cos it was to early to feel anythin and it was all in my head x x
the only day i really felt different was the day i tested, id felt due on all week until then and wen i woke up i just knew i felt different, all the pain and sick and normal af signs had dissapeared, thats what made me test earlier. all the af feelings came back a few days later tho like cramps and dizzy ness and back ache but obviously not af signs now lol x x x
i still have days now wen i dont feel pregnant and expect af to be there wen i go to the toilet x x x


----------



## pink_phoenix

hollyrose said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> myrtle - i think ur pregnant! ur symptoms sound so similar to mine. i was really cross with dh for no reason too. feel really weepy today, i'm so hot too. bbs really sore, feel fuzzy headed. but i could sleep for ireland! i don't think there's ever a right time to have a baby. with my dd she wasn't planned and i worried about all the same things ur worried about but it was all fine. u always manage with ahatever money u have. u just make do. hope ur feeling better today. xo
> 
> narla - soooo pleased ur ov'ing! get bd'ing! lol!
> 
> took another 2 tests this am with fmu. first response and sd. both had clear lines on them. not as faint as yesterday but not really dark. but then i'm only 10dpo so to get any line at all is great!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

congrats hun, i tested at 13dpo and could only just see the line. i really hope may is the month for you all so we can all got thru things together x x x x
must say im loving where you said couldnt sleep for ireland, really made my chuckle as im used to hearing cnt sleep for england! thats actualy made my day sad i know lol but i love random stuff like that x x x x


----------



## myrtle58

Lol pink just saw that!!! How funny, I'm used to England to!!

Can't believe you're all saying I'm pregnant!! Can't wait for Sunday. Bbs sore today but aching a lot like last month so think that's why I'm a bit doubtful today.


----------



## pink_phoenix

my bbs wer crazy! one day couldnt move with out crying in pain the next i could have jumped around braless all day with out even batting an eye lid!!! my skin was and still is awful aswell got loads of spots around my jaw and now im getting like blind boils every where on my face there so painful :( x x x im defo not glowing yet!! i just look rough haha x x x


----------



## Narla83

He he, Im so pleased with myself!!https://www.smiley-faces.org/smiley-faces/smiley-face-bouncing-008.gif Bd'd y/day pm and again this am in fact we've covered ourslves really well this cycle just hope those :spermy: wernt too tierd!! Gonna bd again tomorow morn then just gotta wait!! Yey.......... tww here I come!!!

For once actually Im a bit crampy so hoping thats a sign of o too, think thats was as dark as my opks were gonna get just impressed I got lines last time I used them I didnt get any soo, Im just one of those ladies who never get really positive opks!! Stupid cbfm, cost a fortune and let me down this cycle.:dohh:

Pink-Phoenix: Hey ya hunni, good to have you back!! Missed you!! Think you should carry on doing what youre doing and :ignore: that silly man!! Like myrtle says why do men only realize what they have too late!! Anyways like I said good to hear from you :hugs:

Myrtle: Ooooo, still holding out til sunday hun? Your gonna have great lines if you make it that longhttps://www.smiley-faces.org/smiley-faces/smiley-face-poke.gif So excited for you!! :test: sorry I shall control myself:dohh:!

Hollyrose: Yeyyy, cant wait for piccies at the weekend hunni, so happy for you!!!:happydance:

So the success rate of TEAM BFP:baby: as of sunday when myrtle tests will be 50%!!! We're on a roll!!!

Loving this thread ladies and sending you all :dust: and :hugs:xxxx


----------



## babyanise

myrtle,i also agree with everyone,you do sound pregnant,roll on sun.:happydance:
pink im sorry for what your going through :hugs:
narla,wooooooooooo for dtd,go team bfp.:thumbup:
hollyrose,im so happy for you,its such good news.it would be so lovely if we all got our bfp,we could compare notes lol.:flower:
im cd 8 today ladies and im a bit worried.cd 6 i had some ewcm with red blood in,just once when i wiped,then nothing yesterday.this morning,same again and now i have pinky blood when i wipe and some pain,any idea what it could be?:wacko:


----------



## hollyrose

happy days narla!

pink - that's funny! 

myrtle - i just have a feeling u are pregnant! 

can't stop eating!


----------



## hollyrose

i posted a bfp announcement in that section and had 8 views and not 1 answer!

was really disappointed.


----------



## Narla83

Babyanise: I have no idea hun, did try to google it but for once got nothing? Could try the ladies <<out there see if anyone else has experienced this. Sorry I couldnt be any help. Was af normal this cycle?? :shrug:


----------



## babyanise

it was diff this time,started heavy and was very dark for 2 days then went brown and gone.thanks for trying to search hun.:hugs:fx it stops.


----------



## Narla83

hollyrose said:


> i posted a bfp announcement in that section and had 8 views and not 1 answer!
> 
> was really disappointed.

Silly people, doesnt take alot to say congrats :nope:

Anyway bet youve got a responce now!!:blush:


----------



## babyanise

ok,i have found out what it could be,im getting ready to o,and this can happen,so its all good.:thumbup:


----------



## clairmichael

hey ladies couls i possibly join :)

Im currently 6dpo n feel so very very fuzzy minded very errrgh sicky but most of all when i stand up or walk around 2-3 mins i get like a vertigo dizzy spell type thingy ive also had like pullin twinges n af type backache my right nipple is itchy n there both feelin very full but i get that full feelin after o anyways xxxx


----------



## hollyrose

of course u can join clairmichael! welcome to the thread.

those symptoms sound good for a bfp. how long have u been ttc?


----------



## hollyrose

baby - the big O. ur gonna have a fun weekend bd'ing!

xo


----------



## clairmichael

hollyrose said:


> of course u can join clairmichael! welcome to the thread.
> 
> those symptoms sound good for a bfp. how long have u been ttc?

Awww thanks Hollyrose:hugs: fx i had a few symptoms like this last month but not this early at all n the constant like af type twinges so fx weve been ttc a little over a year had lots of probs b4hand but nothing with fertility i had a ectopic wen i was 17 which reultedin my right tube being removed but had 2 beatuiful kids since but sadly me there dad wasnt meant 2 b but ive now found my soulmate n we have been ttc like i said a little over a yr weve had tests at the doc im all clear n levels ok im ov n everything but my df has low mobility so we have 2 time it right hahaha 

Enough of my stoy how long have u been ttc do u have any other childen xxx:hugs:


----------



## Narla83

Hi ladies,:flower:

Babyanise: Ooo, we're not gonna be far apart at all then!! We can def share the tww together, I was gonna write testing as well but you know what Im like I'll be testing at 7dpo :rofl: 

Hollyrose: Did you get anymore congrats on there hun? How you feeling?

Clairmichael: Course you can join in!! I love hearing the symptoms hun so keep them commin!! And good luck!!

Well Im off to change my piccie about..................................

What do you think? Quite funny coz theres an after as well. I cant resist showing you...



LOL I think he's cute.xx

Loads of :dust: and :hugs: ladies.xx


----------



## myrtle58

Narla: He is just sooooo cute!! God everytime I see a baby at the moment I feel like crying!! I'm such a geek!

Clairmichael: Those symptoms sound good!! You're always welcome to join us! f'xed for your bfp!! When are you testing?


----------



## Narla83

myrtle58 said:


> Narla: He is just sooooo cute!! God everytime I see a baby at the moment I feel like crying!! I'm such a geek!
> 
> Clairmichael: Those symptoms sound good!! You're always welcome to join us! f'xed for your bfp!! When are you testing?

Oh no, should have sensored it for you, you crazy lady!!! :rofl:

Still a bit up and down then hunni? It will ease off a bit soon for you I hope!!xxx:hugs:

Ps You wont have to get upset seeing other peoples cause you'll have your own lil bub soon hunni!!!


----------



## myrtle58

Oh my god Narla, I'm just going to stay away from your posts!!!!! :cry: 

Can't wait to see if I am going to have a lo. Back is aching loads today. All symptoms seem to be worse in late afternoon-evening.

I've been up and down the past two days. Worried yesterday about oh not having a job, then today he told me he has a meeting on Monday about a job and I just dismiss it and go out to an appointment!! When I got back had to apologise to him because I hadn't paid any interest!! He said he is having a hard time keeping up! :rofl::rofl:

I'm starting to think I'm pregnant though so need to calm down a bit and wait until Sunday as I may still be hugely disappointed!


----------



## Narla83

myrtle58 said:


> Oh my god Narla, I'm just going to stay away from your posts!!!!! :cry:
> 
> Can't wait to see if I am going to have a lo. Back is aching loads today. All symptoms seem to be worse in late afternoon-evening.
> 
> I've been up and down the past two days. Worried yesterday about oh not having a job, then today he told me he has a meeting on Monday about a job and I just dismiss it and go out to an appointment!! When I got back had to apologise to him because I hadn't paid any interest!! He said he is having a hard time keeping up! :rofl::rofl:
> 
> I'm starting to think I'm pregnant though so need to calm down a bit and wait until Sunday as I may still be hugely disappointed!

I was always snapping at oh before I knew I was preggie with Alfie, I could feel myself going but couldnt stop it.:change:

I shall stop going on about it if your worried about dissapointment. Shall have to be patient and wait for Sunday for confirmation.:hugs:

Fx'd for your OH as well then, said things have a funny way of sorting themselves out lets hope this is the start!!:thumbup:


----------



## clairmichael

Narla83 said:


> Hi ladies,:flower:
> 
> Babyanise: Ooo, we're not gonna be far apart at all then!! We can def share the tww together, I was gonna write testing as well but you know what Im like I'll be testing at 7dpo :rofl:
> 
> Hollyrose: Did you get anymore congrats on there hun? How you feeling?
> 
> Clairmichael: Course you can join in!! I love hearing the symptoms hun so keep them commin!! And good luck!!
> 
> Well Im off to change my piccie about..................................
> 
> What do you think? Quite funny coz theres an after as well. I cant resist showing you...
> 
> View attachment 201263
> 
> 
> LOL I think he's cute.xx
> 
> Loads of :dust: and :hugs: ladies.xx

:hugs: awww thanks huni i love the piccies by the way thats awesome hehehe xxx


----------



## clairmichael

myrtle58 said:


> Narla: He is just sooooo cute!! God everytime I see a baby at the moment I feel like crying!! I'm such a geek!
> 
> Clairmichael: Those symptoms sound good!! You're always welcome to join us! f'xed for your bfp!! When are you testing?

thanks hun if i dont cave ill b testin fri 13th :haha: xx


----------



## clairmichael

myrtle58 said:


> Oh my god Narla, I'm just going to stay away from your posts!!!!! :cry:
> 
> Can't wait to see if I am going to have a lo. Back is aching loads today. All symptoms seem to be worse in late afternoon-evening.
> 
> I've been up and down the past two days. Worried yesterday about oh not having a job, then today he told me he has a meeting on Monday about a job and I just dismiss it and go out to an appointment!! When I got back had to apologise to him because I hadn't paid any interest!! He said he is having a hard time keeping up! :rofl::rofl:
> 
> I'm starting to think I'm pregnant though so need to calm down a bit and wait until Sunday as I may still be hugely disappointed!

im like that i normally symptom spot like mad n convince myself that i am lol xxxx


----------



## Narla83

clairmichael said:


> myrtle58 said:
> 
> 
> Narla: He is just sooooo cute!! God everytime I see a baby at the moment I feel like crying!! I'm such a geek!
> 
> Clairmichael: Those symptoms sound good!! You're always welcome to join us! f'xed for your bfp!! When are you testing?
> 
> thanks hun if i dont cave ill b testin fri 13th :haha: xxClick to expand...

Yey!! I'll be testing then too, I'll only be 7dpo but Im a poas addict so dont expect the proper result then :rofl:

Lets hope it will be lucky for you!! I think we all convince ourselves that this month will be the month but I have a feeling that Mays gonna be a good one for this thread (fx'd, touch wood)

I think he's cute (but I would) cant wait to start seeing scan piccies from you ladies!!

Loads of :dust: and :hugs:xx


----------



## Narla83

Ladies,:flower:

Just had a thought b/c I normally go by dates and cbfm when Im going by ewcm when do I start counting DPO's is it after the ewcm goes away? You know me dont want to miss a day to test..:dohh:

As always a bucket load of :dust: and :hugs: heading your way!!

Ps sorry if this is a dumb question..............:blush:


----------



## pink_phoenix

good evening ladies hope your all well x x x
welcome clairmichael fingers crossed for you honey x x

thanks narla its nice to be back. your pics are beautiful with any luck u will be blessed with another wonderful little one very soon, keeping everything crossed for you x x x x

thanks babyanise, im just trying to get on with things now no point gettin stressed out is there ( easier said than done i know haha ) x x x hope it is you O and everything goes well, i can imagine u and OH arnt gonna see much beyond the bedroom this weekend hehe x x x

myrtle my symptoms were worst first thing and then later on in the evening x x x i defo think its easier for everyone else to get excited about thinking your pregnant than u as we dont get quite as dissapointed if not x x x

hollyrose how are you feeling now? has it sunk in prepperly yet x x x x

hope everyone has a nice weekend x x x x x lots of love :hugs: and :dust: to everyone x x x x x


----------



## lu-is

Wow Narla, your little guy is sooo adorable!


----------



## Narla83

Lu-is: Thankyou hunni, how are you doing?x

Pink-pheonix: We're on a roll in here hun, hopefully a few more of us will be able to join you soon!! Hope your ok.xx


----------



## pink_phoenix

hehe i started it lol, ur all just copying me 
just kidding haha x x x
hope everyone gets a :bfp: hehe could u imagine x x x got my fingers crossed for u all x x x x x x x


----------



## Narla83

pink_phoenix said:


> hehe i started it lol, ur all just copying me
> just kidding haha x x x
> hope everyone gets a :bfp: hehe could u imagine x x x got my fingers crossed for u all x x x x x x x

:rofl: Yea you've got what we want so we're comming to get you :grr:

Would be so funny if we all got our BFP's this month, we'd take over the other forum!!! :winkwink:


----------



## pink_phoenix

hehe come and get meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee x x x


----------



## hollyrose

narla- ur ds is soooo cute! 

clairmichael - i have one dd who's 3 going on 30! have had 2 miscarriages recently so very nervous about this pregnancy.

really hope u get ur bfp!

pink- it's starting to sink in a wee bit. bbs very sore so that's a constant reminder. still have twinges/cramps in tummy too. 

myrtle- my symptoms are worse in the morning and in the evening also. ease off abit in between. have to keep nibbling on some food to keep the sick feeling away!

not gonna complain tho! yet! lol.

hope everyone else is good?


----------



## myrtle58

Hey ladies,

Hollyrose: I'm glad you said you're having twinge/cramps still. Having these too, weird feelings, not like af more like twitching or tingling across my stomach just above pubic bone? 

Very nearly tested this morning but decided against it as don't want a bfn. Definitely testing Sunday so I'm crossing everything til then!!


----------



## clairmichael

Narla83 said:


> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myrtle58 said:
> 
> 
> Narla: He is just sooooo cute!! God everytime I see a baby at the moment I feel like crying!! I'm such a geek!
> 
> Clairmichael: Those symptoms sound good!! You're always welcome to join us! f'xed for your bfp!! When are you testing?
> 
> thanks hun if i dont cave ill b testin fri 13th :haha: xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yey!! I'll be testing then too, I'll only be 7dpo but Im a poas addict so dont expect the proper result then :rofl:
> 
> Lets hope it will be lucky for you!! I think we all convince ourselves that this month will be the month but I have a feeling that Mays gonna be a good one for this thread (fx'd, touch wood)
> 
> I think he's cute (but I would) cant wait to start seeing scan piccies from you ladies!!
> 
> Loads of :dust: and :hugs:xxClick to expand...

me 2 im also a poas addict lol especially around about now id pee on anythin 2 get a pos result :haha: well ive got 1 more cycle in may after this 1 n ive had a few preg eadings which all say may 1 said ill b preg in june so thats about the same thing really so MAY is our month xxxx:happydance:


----------



## clairmichael

Narla83 said:


> pink_phoenix said:
> 
> 
> hehe i started it lol, ur all just copying me
> just kidding haha x x x
> hope everyone gets a :bfp: hehe could u imagine x x x got my fingers crossed for u all x x x x x x x
> 
> :rofl: Yea you've got what we want so we're comming to get you :grr:
> 
> Would be so funny if we all got our BFP's this month, we'd take over the other forum!!! :winkwink:Click to expand...

:happydance: that would be awesome :yipee:


----------



## clairmichael

hollyrose said:


> narla- ur ds is soooo cute!
> 
> clairmichael - i have one dd who's 3 going on 30! have had 2 miscarriages recently so very nervous about this pregnancy.
> 
> really hope u get ur bfp!
> 
> pink- it's starting to sink in a wee bit. bbs very sore so that's a constant reminder. still have twinges/cramps in tummy too.
> 
> myrtle- my symptoms are worse in the morning and in the evening also. ease off abit in between. have to keep nibbling on some food to keep the sick feeling away!
> 
> not gonna complain tho! yet! lol.
> 
> hope everyone else is good?

I know how u feel my dd is 9 but think she can take on the world :awww::ninja: congratulation huni im sure u will b fine just take it one day at a time n ull b at the end of ur 9 months b4 u know it xxxx:hugs:


----------



## clairmichael

pink_phoenix said:


> good evening ladies hope your all well x x x
> welcome clairmichael fingers crossed for you honey x x
> 
> thanks narla its nice to be back. your pics are beautiful with any luck u will be blessed with another wonderful little one very soon, keeping everything crossed for you x x x x
> 
> thanks babyanise, im just trying to get on with things now no point gettin stressed out is there ( easier said than done i know haha ) x x x hope it is you O and everything goes well, i can imagine u and OH arnt gonna see much beyond the bedroom this weekend hehe x x x
> 
> myrtle my symptoms were worst first thing and then later on in the evening x x x i defo think its easier for everyone else to get excited about thinking your pregnant than u as we dont get quite as dissapointed if not x x x
> 
> hollyrose how are you feeling now? has it sunk in prepperly yet x x x x
> 
> hope everyone has a nice weekend x x x x x lots of love :hugs: and :dust: to everyone x x x x x

thanks sweetie :hugs: congratulationsi bet ur very pleased xxxx


----------



## hollyrose

morning all!

it's a lovely day here today. so far anyway. how is everyone this morning?


----------



## myrtle58

Morning!

It's cloudy here, looks like its going to rain unfortunately.

You've changed your ticker!! Congratulations again!!

Should be working again but can't seem to concentrate at all!

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## babyanise

morning ladies,
i have an upset tum today so not happy.mother in law had a stroke last night but she is doing ok.sun is trying to come out but its windy.how is everyone else


----------



## myrtle58

Morning Baby, sorry to hear about your mother in law, hope she gets better soon.

And sorry you're not feeling well, hopefully the sun will come out and make you feel better, have a good day. x


----------



## babyanise

how are you today hun


----------



## Narla83

Morning Ladies,:flower:

Well, Guess what.................................. I GOT MYPEAK!!!!:happydance:
Bang on when my ticker says, EWCM must have been down to me preparing to O!! Bd'd this am dont know whether to do it this pm as well dont want to wear out those :spermy: so what do you think? Tonight/tomorow am? Still havent got a dark dark opk so.........

As we're doing weather its pretty nice here, a bit hazy but warm so got the washing out drying and more to go!!

Myrtle: Oo, think your right to hold off til sunday hunni. Hopefully those lines should be good. I have my fx'd for you.:hugs:

Babyanise: Sorry to here about your mil, hope she recovers soon :hugs: So are you due to o this weekend coz if you are we're gonna be practically at the same stage!!:flower: 

Hollyrose: Im fine thanx, looking forward to the tww for once, know you ladies will keep me going!! How are you, that lil bub not causing too much m/s yet?

Pink-phoenix: Hows you this am? Hows the sickness your way hun?

Clairmichael: Morning, how are your symptoms today? Sounds good about the readings then, have always been interested in them. How much do they cost if you dont mind me asking? If you get your BFP then Im def going to have one!!!:happydance:

Think Ive covered everyone today, loads of :dust: and :hugs: your way ladies.xx


----------



## pink_phoenix

good afternoon everyone x x x

hope everyone is having a good day x x

narla; awwww i really hope everything goes to plan this cycle for you hun, get excited reading ur posts x x 
am not to bad today, felt a little roung about 6am n slept a little on and off since but had to be up early for docs so just in bed now defo think its nap time hahaha x x x

babyanise; aww honey so sorry to hear about the mother in law i hope everything goes well and you are both feeling much better soon x x x 

hollyrose; bet ur out njoying the nice weather, if not u should be haha x x x x

myrtle; how you feeling today huni, any more symptoms x x x


----------



## Narla83

Pink: Well if you dont have a good enough reason to be in bed hun I dont know what is!!!!:shrug: Hope you manage a bit of sleep.xx


----------



## Narla83

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t70/monkey_doctor/Smileys/Ghost.gif

This place is like a ghost town today!!! Whoooooooooo :rofl:


----------



## babyanise

congrats on getting your peak:happydance:im still waiting lol


----------



## clairmichael

Narla83 said:


> Morning Ladies,:flower:
> 
> Well, Guess what.................................. I GOT MYPEAK!!!!:happydance:
> Bang on when my ticker says, EWCM must have been down to me preparing to O!! Bd'd this am dont know whether to do it this pm as well dont want to wear out those :spermy: so what do you think? Tonight/tomorow am? Still havent got a dark dark opk so.........
> 
> As we're doing weather its pretty nice here, a bit hazy but warm so got the washing out drying and more to go!!
> 
> Myrtle: Oo, think your right to hold off til sunday hunni. Hopefully those lines should be good. I have my fx'd for you.:hugs:
> 
> Babyanise: Sorry to here about your mil, hope she recovers soon :hugs: So are you due to o this weekend coz if you are we're gonna be practically at the same stage!!:flower:
> 
> Hollyrose: Im fine thanx, looking forward to the tww for once, know you ladies will keep me going!! How are you, that lil bub not causing too much m/s yet?
> 
> Pink-phoenix: Hows you this am? Hows the sickness your way hun?
> 
> Clairmichael: Morning, how are your symptoms today? Sounds good about the readings then, have always been interested in them. How much do they cost if you dont mind me asking? If you get your BFP then Im def going to have one!!!:happydance:
> 
> Think Ive covered everyone today, loads of :dust: and :hugs: your way ladies.xx

hey babes no symptoms 2day :nope: really apart frm sore bb's :shrug: so dont know wots goin on my reading have been gr8 they have kept me goin through the year lol been ttc a little over a year 1st eadin i had was from Gail she is fantastic i felt she really conected 2 me aswell especially when she picked up on a few personal things they range in price anything frm £3.00 - £6.00 but like i say gail has been the most accurate aswell with alot of ladies in the site ive got this cycle 2 end then if no bfp it should def b the next even gail said 26th comes 2 me very strongly well im due 2 o 25th-27th may so :happydance: im quite into all that i do my own tarot cards etc 2 xxxx


----------



## clairmichael

Narla83 said:


> Morning Ladies,:flower:
> 
> Well, Guess what.................................. I GOT MYPEAK!!!!:happydance:
> Bang on when my ticker says, EWCM must have been down to me preparing to O!! Bd'd this am dont know whether to do it this pm as well dont want to wear out those :spermy: so what do you think? Tonight/tomorow am? Still havent got a dark dark opk so.........
> 
> As we're doing weather its pretty nice here, a bit hazy but warm so got the washing out drying and more to go!!
> 
> Myrtle: Oo, think your right to hold off til sunday hunni. Hopefully those lines should be good. I have my fx'd for you.:hugs:
> 
> Babyanise: Sorry to here about your mil, hope she recovers soon :hugs: So are you due to o this weekend coz if you are we're gonna be practically at the same stage!!:flower:
> 
> Hollyrose: Im fine thanx, looking forward to the tww for once, know you ladies will keep me going!! How are you, that lil bub not causing too much m/s yet?
> 
> Pink-phoenix: Hows you this am? Hows the sickness your way hun?
> 
> Clairmichael: Morning, how are your symptoms today? Sounds good about the readings then, have always been interested in them. How much do they cost if you dont mind me asking? If you get your BFP then Im def going to have one!!!:happydance:
> 
> Think Ive covered everyone today, loads of :dust: and :hugs: your way ladies.xx

Contarts on the peak on ur cbfm :happydance::thumbup::happydance: xxx


----------



## Narla83

babyanise said:


> congrats on getting your peak:happydance:im still waiting lol

Well it will give me a peak tomorow so Im not completely sure when Im oíng but the fact its happened! Are you due to O over the weekend hun?

Clairmichael: Ooo, that sounds good! Well if I dont get that BFP soon I'll be off for a reading. I've always been interested in it too but never had the guts to get a reading done or anything. Do you find reading the tarot cards work??


----------



## clairmichael

Narla83 said:


> babyanise said:
> 
> 
> congrats on getting your peak:happydance:im still waiting lol
> 
> Well it will give me a peak tomorow so Im not completely sure when Im oíng but the fact its happened! Are you due to O over the weekend hun?
> 
> Clairmichael: Ooo, that sounds good! Well if I dont get that BFP soon I'll be off for a reading. I've always been interested in it too but never had the guts to get a reading done or anything. Do you find reading the tarot cards work??Click to expand...

yeah that would b nice ull find it lifts ur spirits it did mine xx yeah readin my cards help with a few things cant seem 2 get a full eadin tho but that takes time n practise i guess only been doin it a month lol xxx


----------



## levichips

yay narla   x x


----------



## Narla83

levichips said:


> yay narla   x x

Congrats on reaching the 12 week mark hun!!:happydance:


----------



## myrtle58

Hey ladies.

Just quick update as don't think I'll get on here now til tomorrow or sunday at latest.

Have felt like af is coming today, spots have come and had af pains in stomach and back. My legs have been aching. The only weird thing I've had is really flushed cheeks all day, even when I've not felt hot.

Think I'm going to disappoint you all on Sunday as I'm not feeling pregnant at all. Think it's all in my head to be honest! Lol! 

Anyway I'm off out with the girlies so hope you all have a nice weekend and I'll let you know what happens sunday. xxx

P.S. Yeh Narla!! :happydance:


----------



## Narla83

myrtle58 said:


> Hey ladies.
> 
> Just quick update as don't think I'll get on here now til tomorrow or sunday at latest.
> 
> Have felt like af is coming today, spots have come and had af pains in stomach and back. My legs have been aching. The only weird thing I've had is really flushed cheeks all day, even when I've not felt hot.
> 
> Think I'm going to disappoint you all on Sunday as I'm not feeling pregnant at all. Think it's all in my head to be honest! Lol!
> 
> Anyway I'm off out with the girlies so hope you all have a nice weekend and I'll let you know what happens sunday. xxx
> 
> P.S. Yeh Narla!! :happydance:

Oooo, have a good time painting the town!!

Ive got my fx'd for you hun hope you get that BFP on Sun, looking forward to hearing!!!:hugs:


----------



## levichips

Narla83 said:


> levichips said:
> 
> 
> yay narla   x x
> 
> Congrats on reaching the 12 week mark hun!!:happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks hun! Scan tuesday! Just think in about week you'll be testing so hoping for you and got fx'd for you hun x x


----------



## Narla83

levichips said:


> Narla83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> levichips said:
> 
> 
> yay narla   x x
> 
> Congrats on reaching the 12 week mark hun!!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun! Scan tuesday! Just think in about week you'll be testing so hoping for you and got fx'd for you hun x xClick to expand...

Hope everything goes well hun, let me know how you get on.x


----------



## levichips

Narla83 said:


> levichips said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Narla83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> levichips said:
> 
> 
> yay narla   x x
> 
> Congrats on reaching the 12 week mark hun!!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun! Scan tuesday! Just think in about week you'll be testing so hoping for you and got fx'd for you hun x xClick to expand...
> 
> Hope everything goes well hun, let me know how you get on.xClick to expand...

Thankyou hun will do x


----------



## pink_phoenix

levichips; good luck at your scan honey x x 
i cant wait till mine but it feel sooooooooooooooooo far away lol x x x at least we can all get excited about seeing ur pics, will keep me goin for a bit :D x x x x x


----------



## Narla83

Morning ladies,:flower:

YEY IM 1DPO!!!

So still getting peak on the cbfm which is expected, then will be high tomorow but from the sticks my LH was higher yesterday so def O'd y/day!!!:happydance: So just the waiting now which I swore I would enjoy. hmmm, not sure about that one ladies, may have to start poas a bit earlier could just pee on opks though that will satisfiy my urge I hope :blush: Never did gat that dark dark opk but I could have missed the surge as it appears it was quite quick. Ewcm all gone last night and this morn soooooo (Im drumming my fingers) waiting, waiting..........

How are you all today?

Hollyrose: Hows you hun? Hope you have a good weekend looking forward to piccies of your lovely dark lines!!!

Myrtle: Did you have a nice evening? Suppose you didnt give in and test this am did you? Sooo got my fx'd for you hunni cant wait to hear!!:thumbup:

Pink-pheonix: How long til your scan then hun? I know it seems forever away but it will get here!!:hugs:

Baby: Hows the o going any sign yet? Hope so.x

Clairmichael: How are you? Any symptoms? (told you I love hearing about symptoms)

Think Ive covered everyone, have a lovely weekend ladies now got to help dd set up her new Ipod not that I have a clue what Im doing!!

Loads of :dust: and :hugs: your way, come on TEAM BFP!!!


----------



## pink_phoenix

good after noon everyone!! got stuck on a site on my own all day at work :( but atleast i managed to sneak my laptop in lol, got loads of films and been drawing all morning, may also break the knitting out in a minute x x x

hi narla; i have my 1st appointment at the hospital on tuesday n i'll be 8 weeks so i think ill know my scan date by the time i leave tuesday!! its really dragging! i just cnt wait to be able to tell people, even tho to be fair all the really important ppl already know i just couldnt help my self!!!
yay for 1dpo!!!!!! this is where all the fun starts!! i really hope you get your bfp hun x x x x x

hope everyone else is having a nice day x x x x x x


----------



## hollyrose

hi, trying to figure out how to put my photos on here! can't even get them off the camera and onto the computer! lol! dh working so as soon as he's done will get him to help me.

yayyy narla! really hope u get a bfp!

myrtle - i have had really crampy, sore legs too. ur not out until af shows.

levi - 12 weeks! congratulations!

clairmichael - how r u feeling?

baby - did u o? sorry if i missed it on here already.

pink - hope ur ok?

well, will get piccies on later. xo


----------



## Narla83

Thanks guys, Im silly getting so excited!! Not really expecting a BFP this cycle so just gonna enjoy it knowing Im o'ing again thats enough for me!!

Hollyrose: Looking forward to pics hun, how are the lines doing? 

Pink-phoenix: Oh bummer hun, at least youve got your puter with you and your knitting!! Ive gone off cross stiching for a bit but will have to get on with it soon, have the house to ourselves this weekend so making the most of it!!

Had a thought this am, had a glass of cider last night then panicked about if it will have any effect on fertilization.:dohh:

Well off out for a bit. Loads of :dust: and :hugs: your way.xxx


----------



## myrtle58

Hey ladies,

Hope everyone is ok.
Had a good night out, it was very funny!! It was for a friend's 30th and we went to a ladies night with a drag artist and 2 male strippers. Not really my thing so my expectations were low but it was an amazing night!!!! 

Bbs soooo sore today, hurt when I come down the stairs. They feel like they are moving more if that makes sense? My bbs are little so it's weird to feel them moving loads! Could still be an af sign though.

Narla: Hurray to 1dpo!! :happydance:

Pink: Can't wait to see your scan pics!!!! :kiss:

Hollyrose: I'm patiently waiting for a :bfp: pic!!!! 

Well I'm off to have a nap before our wii night tonight! Speak to you all tomorrow.......everything is crossed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:tease:


----------



## clairmichael

myrtle58 said:


> Hey ladies.
> 
> Just quick update as don't think I'll get on here now til tomorrow or sunday at latest.
> 
> Have felt like af is coming today, spots have come and had af pains in stomach and back. My legs have been aching. The only weird thing I've had is really flushed cheeks all day, even when I've not felt hot.
> 
> Think I'm going to disappoint you all on Sunday as I'm not feeling pregnant at all. Think it's all in my head to be honest! Lol!
> 
> Anyway I'm off out with the girlies so hope you all have a nice weekend and I'll let you know what happens sunday. xxx
> 
> P.S. Yeh Narla!! :happydance:

thats how ive been feelin babes :wacko: ive had flashes all morn tho have a good weekend xx


----------



## clairmichael

Narla83 said:


> Morning ladies,:flower:
> 
> YEY IM 1DPO!!!
> 
> So still getting peak on the cbfm which is expected, then will be high tomorow but from the sticks my LH was higher yesterday so def O'd y/day!!!:happydance: So just the waiting now which I swore I would enjoy. hmmm, not sure about that one ladies, may have to start poas a bit earlier could just pee on opks though that will satisfiy my urge I hope :blush: Never did gat that dark dark opk but I could have missed the surge as it appears it was quite quick. Ewcm all gone last night and this morn soooooo (Im drumming my fingers) waiting, waiting..........
> 
> How are you all today?
> 
> Hollyrose: Hows you hun? Hope you have a good weekend looking forward to piccies of your lovely dark lines!!!
> 
> Myrtle: Did you have a nice evening? Suppose you didnt give in and test this am did you? Sooo got my fx'd for you hunni cant wait to hear!!:thumbup:
> 
> Pink-pheonix: How long til your scan then hun? I know it seems forever away but it will get here!!:hugs:
> 
> Baby: Hows the o going any sign yet? Hope so.x
> 
> Clairmichael: How are you? Any symptoms? (told you I love hearing about symptoms)
> 
> Think Ive covered everyone, have a lovely weekend ladies now got to help dd set up her new Ipod not that I have a clue what Im doing!!
> 
> Loads of :dust: and :hugs: your way, come on TEAM BFP!!!

yaaay :happydance: welcome 2 the tww now babes :) im ok had alot of crampin through the night not much this morn tho just a little constipated n havin hot flushes but other than that oh n the massive train line veins in my bb's :haha::blush:
Have fun with the iphone i had 2 swap mine 4 a blackbery couldnt get on with it ive got fat thumbs hehehe xxxx


----------



## clairmichael

hollyrose said:


> hi, trying to figure out how to put my photos on here! can't even get them off the camera and onto the computer! lol! dh working so as soon as he's done will get him to help me.
> 
> yayyy narla! really hope u get a bfp!
> 
> myrtle - i have had really crampy, sore legs too. ur not out until af shows.
> 
> levi - 12 weeks! congratulations!
> 
> clairmichael - how r u feeling?
> 
> baby - did u o? sorry if i missed it on here already.
> 
> pink - hope ur ok?
> 
> well, will get piccies on later. xo

Im fine thanks huni not really feelin it this month then i get questioning how im feelin - symptom spottin n then oooh i might be hehehe how are you hope ur well xxxx:hugs:


----------



## babyanise

whooooooooo for 2ww narla,hope it flys by and you get your bfp:thumbup:looking forward to your pics hollyrose:flower:myrtle,enjoy your night hun.cant wait for you to test.
roll on tues pink,cant wait to hear how you got on.:baby:
clairmichael,hello,fx for your bfp this cycle.
no o for me yet,im thinking tues.:happydance:


----------



## clairmichael

babyanise said:


> whooooooooo for 2ww narla,hope it flys by and you get your bfp:thumbup:looking forward to your pics hollyrose:flower:myrtle,enjoy your night hun.cant wait for you to test.
> roll on tues pink,cant wait to hear how you got on.:baby:
> clairmichael,hello,fx for your bfp this cycle.
> no o for me yet,im thinking tues.:happydance:

awww thanks bbe :happydance::happydance::happydance: i THINK ive just had a bit of browny type cm ive put a liner on 2 monitor it but ive got quite a lot of tmi - creamy like watery cm now ooooh im excited now xxx


----------



## Narla83

clairmichael said:


> babyanise said:
> 
> 
> whooooooooo for 2ww narla,hope it flys by and you get your bfp:thumbup:looking forward to your pics hollyrose:flower:myrtle,enjoy your night hun.cant wait for you to test.
> roll on tues pink,cant wait to hear how you got on.:baby:
> clairmichael,hello,fx for your bfp this cycle.
> no o for me yet,im thinking tues.:happydance:
> 
> awww thanks bbe :happydance::happydance::happydance: i THINK ive just had a bit of browny type cm ive put a liner on 2 monitor it but ive got quite a lot of tmi - creamy like watery cm now ooooh im excited now xxxClick to expand...

How do you do it!! Id be testing already!!:rofl:

Fx'd hunni!!


----------



## hollyrose

have added a few photos. will put some more on now.

hope u can see them. had to use my mobile.


----------



## levichips

yay can def see lines xxx


----------



## hollyrose




----------



## hollyrose

thought i'd put on a few phot's of my dd now that i have the hang of it! lol!


----------



## hollyrose

the last photo of a test is this mornings.


----------



## Narla83

Great lines hunni!!! Fab!! Massive congrats again!!!:happydance:

And may I add what a gorgeous lil girl you have, shes v sweet!!!

Ooooo so happy for you hunni!!!! Hope I can join you soon.:hugs:

I feel all teary, you guys have been such great support for me over the last couple of months and Im so happy your wishes are comming true, dont know what I would have done without you. Love you guys!!!!!!:kiss:


----------



## hollyrose

thanks narla!

i feel the same too. 

really really hope u get a bfp soon. 

i think she's cute! lol!


----------



## clairmichael

Narla83 said:


> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyanise said:
> 
> 
> whooooooooo for 2ww narla,hope it flys by and you get your bfp:thumbup:looking forward to your pics hollyrose:flower:myrtle,enjoy your night hun.cant wait for you to test.
> roll on tues pink,cant wait to hear how you got on.:baby:
> clairmichael,hello,fx for your bfp this cycle.
> no o for me yet,im thinking tues.:happydance:
> 
> awww thanks bbe :happydance::happydance::happydance: i THINK ive just had a bit of browny type cm ive put a liner on 2 monitor it but ive got quite a lot of tmi - creamy like watery cm now ooooh im excited now xxxClick to expand...
> 
> How do you do it!! Id be testing already!!:rofl:
> 
> Fx'd hunni!!Click to expand...

hey babes :hugs:
Hope u caught that eggy :happydance: now 1dpo yaaay welcome 2 the tww lol i tested this morn obviously bfn but im gonna hold off now till fri def 13th lol xxxxxx


----------



## clairmichael

hollyrose said:


> have added a few photos. will put some more on now.
> 
> hope u can see them. had to use my mobile.
> 
> 
> View attachment 202244
> 
> 
> View attachment 202245
> 
> 
> View attachment 202246
> 
> 
> View attachment 202247
> 
> 
> View attachment 202248

yaaaaay yaaaaaay :happydance::hugs::happydance:
Congrats bbe xxxxx


----------



## myrtle58

Evening ladies! Or early morning??

Hollyrose: Lovely lines!!! So happy for you hun! And your dd is gorgeous!

Narla: Can't believe it's sunday tomorrow and I can test, I've resisted your temptations very well! Lol.

BabyAnise: F'xed for o'ing on Tuesday.

Clairmichael: Symptoms sound good. Hopefully Friday 13th will be lucky for you!!!

Well ladies, the time is nearly here and I'm SOOOO nervous! My bbs have been seriously hurting today, oh says they are veinier than normal and they feel (but don't look) massive. Still have cramps and twinges in stomach and my ibs is REALLY playing up. I'll be back on in the morning, hopefully with a pic!! 

Night everyone xxx


----------



## myrtle58

Very :bfn: :cry:


----------



## levichips

there still hope til af comes hun! Maybe late implanter! X


----------



## Narla83

myrtle58 said:


> Very :bfn: :cry:

Oh hunni, all your symptoms were sooooo good!! Im so sorry for going on and on about it. There is hope yet as your not out until af turns up.

Loads of :hugs: your way hun,sorry again.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## myrtle58

Levichips: Thanks hun!

Narla: You don't have to be sorry! I was thinking we had a good chance too and so did oh. Funny thing is I'm still having all the same symptoms and have felt sick last night and today. Starting to think I'm going mad?

Going to wait till next weekend and if still no af (due Tues/Wednes) test again. A trip to the docs may be in order as well due to the odd feelings in my stomach.

Hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## Narla83

Levichips may be right hun, could be late implantation!! What test did you use?:hugs:


----------



## levichips

well they say implantation happens 6-12 days after ovulation and takes few days for hgc to register on a test. what test did you use? i used ic 10miu and only got the faintist of lines at 10dpo. when is af due? all your symptoms sound so good!!!


----------



## myrtle58

I used a tesco's own brand test. Not sure what miu they are? I'm 12 dpo but my cycles have been ranging from 24 to 29 days so if we go by the longest af won't be due til Thursday.

So confused right now :wacko: I thought I might be imagining things but the twinges in my stomach are still there and it feels really bloated and heavy and bbs are still sore. :shrug:


----------



## myrtle58

So I've been looking on the internet and apparently they are 25miu so I'm guessing I would have got a faint positive today if I was pregnant.


----------



## levichips

there still time! X x


----------



## hollyrose

myrtle ur not out yet! it could still be too early to show up. i used tesco hpt a few times and got loads of evaps on them! sd are more sensitive or frer.


----------



## myrtle58

Thanks Hollyrose. Think I'm going to wait until next weekend and if no af will test again with a frer. Not very optimistic though!


----------



## hollyrose

this is this mornings hpt. sd @ 13 dpo.



now i've got the hang of it i can't stop! lol!


----------



## Narla83

Hollyrose: Nice one hunni!! Think we can safley say your preggie!!:happydance:

Myrtle: Just raed in a website that its best to wait until 14 dpo, so if the implantation was late there wont be enough hcg to give you a positive pregnancy test hun. So dont give up yet. Like you say wait until af id late then fx'd!!xx


----------



## clairmichael

myrtle58 said:


> Very :bfn: :cry:

:hugs: dont worry babes its still early xxx


----------



## clairmichael

myrtle58 said:


> I used a tesco's own brand test. Not sure what miu they are? I'm 12 dpo but my cycles have been ranging from 24 to 29 days so if we go by the longest af won't be due til Thursday.
> 
> So confused right now :wacko: I thought I might be imagining things but the twinges in my stomach are still there and it feels really bloated and heavy and bbs are still sore. :shrug:

ive heard tesco isnt very sensative huni on the box i think it says best use on day missed af your symptoms sound promising i would get disheartened just yet bbe xxx:hugs:


----------



## myrtle58

Thanks ladies, you're all lovely.

Starting to think something else is going on though. Having really dull aching in my stomach today. Sort of feels like it is in my bladder?? Wondering if I've got some sort of uti? God I'm such a hypochondriac!!! Feels like my bladder is really full but I don't need a wee? Any ideas?

hollyrose: Lovely lovely lines!!


----------



## Narla83

Mmm, not sure hun best bet may be a visit to the docs (hollyrose will know more about it!!), but wait until you've tested again.. Please dont get yourself all worried and stressed hun.xx:hugs:


----------



## myrtle58

I'm trying not to! Just really uncomfortable at the moment so it's hard to get away from it. I'm sure it will all be fine.


----------



## alex_85

myrtle58 said:


> Thanks ladies, you're all lovely.
> 
> Starting to think something else is going on though. Having really dull aching in my stomach today. Sort of feels like it is in my bladder?? Wondering if I've got some sort of uti? God I'm such a hypochondriac!!! Feels like my bladder is really full but I don't need a wee? Any ideas?
> 
> hollyrose: Lovely lovely lines!!

I've been stalking this thread :blush: because your symptoms are very similar to mine, and especially this one. Is it really low down, kinda just the area above your bikini line? Mine varies between sharper pains and dull aches and cramps, feels like its my bladder, but I'm peeing normally, no pain or increased frequency. Its really weird, had it for about 5 days now.


----------



## myrtle58

Hi Alex,

Yes it does feel like that! It also varies between the middle and sides of my stomach. It feels like I've been holding a wee in too long but I'm not going more and there's no pain or burning. This has only really started today. Trying not to drive myself mad about it though!! Going to see how it goes over the next couple of days and drink LOADS of water just in case it is an infection and it should flush it out.

Hope you feel better soon, :hugs:


----------



## hollyrose

when i have a uti it feels like burning/stinging when i wee and a constant pressure on my bladder. like a dull ache. but i have to say that i have also had this feeling the last few days and particularly today. am weeing more often too i think. i'm putting it down to the extra hormones cause my doctor said that they could cause the tubes and stuff down there to dilate more! don't know if this is true or not.


----------



## babyanise

holly,lovely lines hun.:happydance:
myrtle,your not out untill she shows hun,got everything crossed.


----------



## pink_phoenix

i used the tesco tests and got the faintest of lines at 14dpo! and i mean i had to strain to see the line!! and even at about 16/17dpo i only just got a line!! keep ur chin up babe x x x x x x x x


----------



## Narla83

From things Ive read hun about the tescos tests you may be better off getting a different brand. Theres a thread in the 'pregnancy test' forum about them and a lot of the women were saying that they didnt get very good lines on them!!:shrug:

Tons of :dust: your way hunni!!xx


----------



## myrtle58

Morning ladies,

Thank you for all your lovely 
helpful messages! My back started hurting again last night. It seems like it burns up and hurts when I lay on my front? Also my bbs felt so hot yesterday. Also thought that I may have o'd later due to that Ewcm I had so I could actually only be 11 dpo today.

Having said all that I've decided to try and chill out about things as I can't change anything at this point in my cycle so just have to be patient and wait. If no af by weekend going to buy a frer. 

I think all you ladies are ace and you keep me sane when I feel like I could be an emotional wreck!

THANK YOU :flower: :flower: :flower:


----------



## pink_phoenix

good morning everyone

hope you all had a nice weekend x x x

mytrle; my bbs wer red hot for about 3 days, it was like i had hot water bottles up my top!! and from my neck down to my belly button was blotch red like i was having a hot flush for hours x x x x x 

hollyrose; how you feeling honey? x x x x hope your well

narla: just had to ask what crazy antics have u been up to this weekend? theres always some thing goin on in ur house like demolition haha x xx hope your well sweetie x x x

clairmichael: hows your symtopms coming along? x x x x

babyanise: hope you feeling better now honey! hows your MIL doing now? x x x

lots of :hugs: and :dust: to every one x x x x x x x


----------



## pink_phoenix

oh myrtle completly ignore what ur ticker says ur symtoms could be cos mine was utter garbage haha x x x x x


----------



## Narla83

Hi ladies,:flower:

So have a question, why would my opks be getting darker again? I know its not picking up on preg even Im not that stupid to think that this early but being the poas addict that I am I peed this am and their getting darker again. Seriously confuzzled!!:wacko:

Hollyrose: Hows you this am? When you wait til 3 months to tell dd?

Myrtle: Ooo, well if you could only be 11dpo thats good hun, like I said dont think tescos are that sensitive so good luck hun!!

Pink: Mmm, can honestly say not alot happened this w/e had the house to myself so just chilled for once, went out for lunch gearing up for next week when Im going to have to start packing for oh, dd and ds and myself coz we're off on hol for a week to the lakes on the 21st. Of course Im the one who has to do all the packing for them therefore I will be blamed if something isnt packed. Gonna try to take laptop with me so I can keep in touch with everyone! More major works will ressume in a few weeks in the house (oh the joy) Hope you are well hunni.xx

Baby: Any sign of O yet?

Well sending you all a bucket full of :dust: and :hugs: and keeping my fx'd that those BFP's are winging themselves to us soon.xx


----------



## myrtle58

Hey Narla. Not sure what that could be? Maybe your body still settling down perhaps?

Hope everyone is enjoying their day!! :kiss:


----------



## babyanise

hello ladies,pink mil is feeling much better ty.im still waiting for o narla.dtd last night as it usually happens on cd 13 which is tomoz.


----------



## hollyrose

hi.

i'm good. feelin wee bit of ms today tho. 

baby - glad ur mil is feeling bit better.

narla - maybe ur gonna ov twice!

i'd be sooo excited if i was goin on my hols. my dh would never let me pack for him!


----------



## Narla83

Lol what make up for last cycle!! That would be good!! Oh dear did you have m/s with dd?xx

Baby: Ooo yey o!! Glad to hear your mil is getting better.:hugs:

Question for you all ladies, when do your symptoms start in the tww? Thought my bb's felt different last night but telling myself not to be soooo ridiculous, promised I was gonna enjoy it!! I'll let you into a lil secret that prob wont supprise you, my poas addiction has kicked in ummmmm po a hpt this am :blush::rofl: SOMEBODY STOP ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hollyrose

what are u like narla! my symptoms started at about 3-4 dpo i suppose. cramps in tummy and sore boobs, weepy too.

had bad ms with dd. from 4 weeks to 14 weeks!


----------



## Narla83

Even though it was a couple of months ago I was preggie Ive just totally forgot that ttw!!:wacko: I dont want to get myself to a point where Im over thinking all these 'symptoms'xx


----------



## levichips

Narla83 said:


> Lol what make up for last cycle!! That would be good!! Oh dear did you have m/s with dd?xx
> 
> Baby: Ooo yey o!! Glad to hear your mil is getting better.:hugs:
> 
> Question for you all ladies, when do your symptoms start in the tww? Thought my bb's felt different last night but telling myself not to be soooo ridiculous, promised I was gonna enjoy it!! I'll let you into a lil secret that prob wont supprise you, my poas addiction has kicked in ummmmm po a hpt this am :blush::rofl: SOMEBODY STOP ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i'm not kidding you mine started at 3dpo i had migraine and only get them when pregnant and symtoms just went from there. fx'd for you hun xxx:happydance:


----------



## myrtle58

Evening ladies!

Narla: I tracked my symptoms for the whole cycle this time! That way I can look back next cycle and hopefully I won't get as obsessive about symptoms! I read it on another thread. I reckon I over think every 'symptom', can't help it so I'm just trying to accept it instead!! Couldn't resist this smilie for you in relation to your poas addiction!!! This is me to you: :ban:

Babyanise: f'xed for you this cycle!!!!!:dust:

Hollyrose: Awwww hope you don't have ms for that long this time!

I've been having back ache all day today. Not really af pains in stomach just the pressure feeling and twinges. But the back ache feels like af? My bbs are still really really sore and heavy too. Ooooh I might :ban: af too!! Lol

I know I keep saying it but I LOVE this thread...you're all so supportive and I couldn't do the tww without you all! :kiss:


----------



## Narla83

:rofl: I keep telling myself to stop it but.......... I......... cant..........Must poas!!

Some time later...................................

So after getting some good news, I then pinged myself energeticly around my living room doing excersizes :bodyb: I had a thought....*a vision if you please*....So................................

I went off to check tescos own brand mUI (myrtle, MYRTLE where are you???:telephone:) they are 25mUI hunni thats why you may not have got your BFP if you o'd late then youd be testing early on a test that isnt gonna pick it up that early (There isnt a smilley for running on, sorry, quite excited at this news) Soooo, cant remember when you said you were gonna test again, but I *so* have my fx'd that the above is the case!!!!

Loving this thread and you ladies too, def keep me a lil bit sane (imagine what Id be like if I didnt have you to talk to)


----------



## Narla83

Pink: You at the hosp tomorow hunni?:kiss:


----------



## Bella22

Hi ladies,
I am 7 dpo and its actually our first cycle trying to conceive. I'm new to all this and I am excited to know what you girls think as I wait to test!!! I know I ov'd on May 2nd (had twinges on my left side and ewcm the day before on May 1st) ! :). I've been cramping, bloated, gassy, some nausea, headaches, bbs sore and tingly, lower back cramping, LOTS of burping, and I keep drooling! I've lost my appetite a bit and the last 2 days I've had a stuffy nose, increased CM and EXTREMELY TIRED! Long list..haha usually I'm feeling great! 
What do you think? 
Thanks and good luck to all!


----------



## babyanise

wellcome bella to our happy home :hugs:


----------



## Narla83

Bella22: :hi: Hi hun, your symptoms sound very good!!:thumbup: Were you on b/c at all? When you testing hun?:hugs: 

Ooo 7dpo how I wish I was there, then I could test and you wouldnt all roll your eyes at me :wacko: < this is the closest smilley I could find of you ladies rolling your eyes!!:rofl:


----------



## myrtle58

Welcome Bella! Your symptoms sound great!! When you going to test? (God I sound like you Narla) lol!

Narla: thanks for that!! Do you reckon it could have been early anyway if I o'd when I thought? I was 12 dpo. I'm quite sure af is coming though. My back and hips are hurting like its on its way. But I'm planning on testing on Saturday if no af.

Pink: Let us know how it goes at hospital and when your first scan is!!!

Night night ladies xxx


----------



## Narla83

My line of thought is that you could have implanted a bit later maybe as well and if you go by the earlier o date (I mean the most recent) then it wouldve been to early to show up on a 25mUI test I mean some women dont get their BFPs on frer until 12-13 dpo hun so dont dismiss it yet.

You must be a real confuzzled ladie at the min, wish early pregnancy symptoms were different to af would make life so much easier.:wacko:

Im sending you extra :dust: and a lil bit more in a lil box so you can open it when you need ithttps://www.smileyvault.com/albums/userpics/10404/surprise.gif will pop a lil :hugs: in there too.xx


----------



## Bella22

Hey ladies,
Thank u for ur responses! I'm tired but I can't sleep bc I can't breathe with this stuffy nose. I had some pretty intense cramping this evening now I just feel a bit heavy. To answer ur questions I'm trying to wait til the weekend to test but not sure if I can hold out that long! :) I was on bc but stopped a couple months ago. 

I'm excited to hear how everybody is feeling throughout the week! Sending positive vibes to all!
Thanks and good luck ladies!!


----------



## myrtle58

Ooh we'll be testing around the same time then if af doesn't show up for me!!!! I came off bc in February and wish I'd never been on it. :growlmad: How long were you on it for? 

How is everyone else on this lovely morning?

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## levichips

myrtle58 said:


> Ooh we'll be testing around the same time then if af doesn't show up for me!!!! I came off bc in February and wish I'd never been on it. :growlmad: How long were you on it for?
> 
> How is everyone else on this lovely morning?
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Hey when is af due? Hope your doing ok! X


----------



## myrtle58

Hey Levichips!
If I go by my original thought of o then she would be due today. If I go by when I had ewcm and my longest cycle then she will be due Thursday. :af:

Had a really vivid dream last night, used to have them a lot but haven't had one in about 6 months! Obviously classing it as a symptom!!

When is your scan and are we going to see pics?


----------



## levichips

i always get weird dreams when i'm pregnant! Ow hopefully when you testing again? I.ve got my scan at 9.30! I have been up since 7 and awake every hour since 4 and got to sleep at midnight i'm so excited and nervous! So glad it is early  i.ll try figure out how to post a pic  any help on how to do it? X


----------



## clairmichael

pink_phoenix said:


> good morning everyone
> 
> hope you all had a nice weekend x x x
> 
> mytrle; my bbs wer red hot for about 3 days, it was like i had hot water bottles up my top!! and from my neck down to my belly button was blotch red like i was having a hot flush for hours x x x x x
> 
> hollyrose; how you feeling honey? x x x x hope your well
> 
> narla: just had to ask what crazy antics have u been up to this weekend? theres always some thing goin on in ur house like demolition haha x xx hope your well sweetie x x x
> 
> clairmichael: hows your symtopms coming along? x x x x
> 
> babyanise: hope you feeling better now honey! hows your MIL doing now? x x x
> 
> lots of :hugs: and :dust: to every one x x x x x x x

Mornin huni im good thanks symptoms r ok nothing much really really put off food like a full type sicky feelin, im very thirsty aswell n im constipated and my veiny bb's r still there lol my df said my nipples r alot bigger e laughed at me yesterday n said woooow wot have u done 2 ur breasts lol :haha: cos normally im only a b cup :blush:
But thats it really n ff changed my o day 2 cd13 now since i put my data in this morn so im not sure cos i thought i ov on the fri cd14 but who knows im still holdin out n dnt wanna test till fri ive resited so far n af is always on time early morn that bitchy witch every 29th day hehehe xxxx

How are you feelin when do you go 4 ur scan its 2day isnt it ooooh i hope all goes well xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## clairmichael

Narla83 said:


> Bella22: :hi: Hi hun, your symptoms sound very good!!:thumbup: Were you on b/c at all? When you testing hun?:hugs:
> 
> Ooo 7dpo how I wish I was there, then I could test and you wouldnt all roll your eyes at me :wacko: < this is the closest smilley I could find of you ladies rolling your eyes!!:rofl:

OOOOOooh not long now bbe wen r u testing xxx:hugs:


----------



## babyanise

morning lovely ladies,think i may have o'd last night as had very bad o pains.so will see what happens today.went for my tb jab yesterday,boy did it hurt.have another in a month,then 6 months after that. she really upset me tbh as she said i had a choice of jab,the quick course or the long but then she said i should have the long as im to old for the other:cry:that got me thinking,maybe i am old,too old for tcc maybe,how would they treat me if i did get preg,so i have decided not to try anymore,this is my last cycle tcc.it has really upset me,i never thought of myself as old before but i guess i am.who am i kidding trying to have a baby at my age,i feel stupid.:blush:
how are you today hollyrose?:flower:
mytrle,hope af keeps away.:hugs:
pink,cant wait to see scan pics.:happydance:
narla,any symptoms yet.:wave:
clairmichael,any new symptoms for you hun.:flower:
levichips,gl with your scan.:happydance:


----------



## myrtle58

BabyAnise: I think if you want another baby then its your choice and you shouldn't let anyone upset you about it. You can't be that old otherwise you wouldn't be trying at all due to biology!!! Your life is yours and you decide what to do with it. She was probably having a bad day and took it out on you which is highly unprofessional! Lots of :hugs: your way hun.

Levichips: I think you go to advanced message and click on attachments to attach a file from your computer. Not done it myself yet. Excited about seeing your scan!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Narla83

Morning ladies,:flower:

So was really crampy last night and like you myrtle I immediatly put it down to a symptom also had heartburn but I dont know.:wacko: Friday is the official starting day of testing!!

Im gonna really impress you ladies, I havent poas today, not one, mind you its only 20 to 12 so still time yet but really trying not to.

Levichips: If you download pic onto your computer then when you do 'post reply'there is a paperclip just above where you write, press on this then browse your pics pick the one you want and press the button úpload' then close that window and if you press the paperclip again it should be there!! Wishing you lots of luck and cant wait for photos, if you have any probs uploading it just pm me and I'll go through it again.xx

Baby: Can I ask how old you are hun? Its a very personal choice which I dont feel that I can help you with hun but if you really feel that your age may effect ttc then you gotta make the right choice. Gonna miss you.:hugs:

Pink: How'd the hospital go hun, I know your prob there now so wanted this to be here when you get back. Lots of :hugs:.x

Hollyrose: Hows you this am?

Myrtle,myrtle,myrtle: Hello hunni, how are you getting on? So af should be here if you went by first o? Hoping shes not about and that what we were talking about is right. Really cheering for you this month hunni, hope that BFP turns up for you!!

Clairmichael: Hows you today hun?

Bella: How are your symptoms comming along today?

So off to do an emergency bottom transplant on my son, nothing like the nappies when they move onto solids!! One that Im sure you'll all know soon enough if you dont already!!!:dohh:

Lots of :dust:and :hugs: your way ladies, dont know what Id do without you.xx


----------



## levichips

hi scan went very well and put me forward so am 13+1 yay!! 
here is a pic
https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3655/5706763352_9c8e042813_b.jpg


----------



## Narla83

Awwww hunni, thats fantastic!! She looks perfect :cry:, so sweet aww all weepy!! Oo Im guessing a girl by the nub!!! Awww :hugs: your way, well done you must be sooo chuffed!!

Heres a link to the nub theory youve prob read about it in first tri, but for you others...https://www.goodtoknow.co.uk/family/474180/Nub-theory--Predict-your-baby-s-sex-at-12-weeks

Congrats again.xxx:happydance:


----------



## myrtle58

Congrats Levichips!! So cute!

Af pains are there today but very mild. Hoping hoping hoping its not her!!


----------



## Narla83

No Myrtle we say 'NO TO AF', anyways that can also be a symptom!!!:kiss:


----------



## myrtle58

Yeah! Everything's a symptom till she shows up!! :happydance: :tease: :happydance: :tease:


----------



## levichips

Narla83 said:


> Awwww hunni, thats fantastic!! She looks perfect :cry:, so sweet aww all weepy!! Oo Im guessing a girl by the nub!!! Awww :hugs: your way, well done you must be sooo chuffed!!
> 
> Heres a link to the nub theory youve prob read about it in first tri, but for you others...https://www.goodtoknow.co.uk/family/474180/Nub-theory--Predict-your-baby-s-sex-at-12-weeks
> 
> Congrats again.xxx:happydance:

thanks hun, we think girl but everyone apart from you says boy?! can't work out why haha find out what we having end of june xx


----------



## hollyrose

that's a cute little baby u have there levi! it must've been amazing seeing him/her on screen.

narla - i had never heard that theory b4! have u caved in & tested yet? lol!


----------



## hollyrose

baby - r u feeling a wee bit better? sounds like u need a big hug! if u don't feel too old then ur not.

ms is getting worse. feeling really rough today. tring to stick it out at work cause we're sooooo busy!


----------



## clairmichael

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


Narla83 said:


> Morning ladies,:flower:
> 
> So was really crampy last night and like you myrtle I immediatly put it down to a symptom also had heartburn but I dont know.:wacko: Friday is the official starting day of testing!!
> 
> Im gonna really impress you ladies, I havent poas today, not one, mind you its only 20 to 12 so still time yet but really trying not to.
> 
> Levichips: If you download pic onto your computer then when you do 'post reply'there is a paperclip just above where you write, press on this then browse your pics pick the one you want and press the button úpload' then close that window and if you press the paperclip again it should be there!! Wishing you lots of luck and cant wait for photos, if you have any probs uploading it just pm me and I'll go through it again.xx
> 
> Baby: Can I ask how old you are hun? Its a very personal choice which I dont feel that I can help you with hun but if you really feel that your age may effect ttc then you gotta make the right choice. Gonna miss you.:hugs:
> 
> Pink: How'd the hospital go hun, I know your prob there now so wanted this to be here when you get back. Lots of :hugs:.x
> 
> Hollyrose: Hows you this am?
> 
> Myrtle,myrtle,myrtle: Hello hunni, how are you getting on? So af should be here if you went by first o? Hoping shes not about and that what we were talking about is right. Really cheering for you this month hunni, hope that BFP turns up for you!!
> 
> Clairmichael: Hows you today hun?
> 
> Bella: How are your symptoms comming along today?
> 
> So off to do an emergency bottom transplant on my son, nothing like the nappies when they move onto solids!! One that Im sure you'll all know soon enough if you dont already!!!:dohh:
> 
> Lots of :dust:and :hugs: your way ladies, dont know what Id do without you.xx

ive had 2 quickly come on here 2 let u know but im at work n cant talk again till later BUT...... caved n did a test on a frer :happydance::bfp::bfp::bfp::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo: ABIG THANKS LADIES 4 AAAALLLLL UR SUPPORT U AV BEEN THE BESTxxxxxxxxxx :hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss: yaaaaay 
come on ur next bbe xxxx 

:dust::dust::dust::dust: to you all xxxxx


----------



## Narla83

Clairmichael: :yipee::dance::headspin::wohoo: Oh wow hun, massive congrats to you!!!:hugs::happydance::loopy: whoo hoooooooo!!!!! Just got to follow in your footsteps now!!

Hollyrose: Arggg, I hadnt thought about it till now. Hmm, have 16 hpts, 3opks and 1 cbfm stick left. I could risk a test but know whats its gonna say, then I'll be taking pictures of it tryand tweak it to see if I can see anything!!:wacko: And anything that does show will be an evap:dohh: Must............go.............and.............test.....someone stop this madness :wacko:

Levi: The nub from the website that I put a link to makes your lil bub look like a lil girl, but what do I know!! Have to wait and see, only 8 more weeks left!! Ooo did they change your dates at all? I'll say again congrats thats a lovely piccie:hugs: Hope to join you again soon.x 

Myrtle: :rofl: Are you sure your not as insane as me hunni :rofl:


----------



## clairmichael

Narla83 said:


> Clairmichael: :yipee::dance::headspin::wohoo: Oh wow hun, massive congrats to you!!!:hugs::happydance::loopy: whoo hoooooooo!!!!! Just got to follow in your footsteps now!!
> 
> Hollyrose: Arggg, I hadnt thought about it till now. Hmm, have 16 hpts, 3opks and 1 cbfm stick left. I could risk a test but know whats its gonna say, then I'll be taking pictures of it tryand tweak it to see if I can see anything!!:wacko: And anything that does show will be an evap:dohh: Must............go.............and.............test.....someone stop this madness :wacko:
> 
> Levi: The nub from the website that I put a link to makes your lil bub look like a lil girl, but what do I know!! Have to wait and see, only 8 more weeks left!! Ooo did they change your dates at all? I'll say again congrats thats a lovely piccie:hugs: Hope to join you again soon.x
> 
> Myrtle: :rofl: Are you sure your not as insane as me hunni :rofl:

:hugs::kiss::hugs: 
Thanks bbe n im sure u will looks like all my readings were right yaaaay xxx:happydance:


----------



## Narla83

Uggggg, dam those Ics upstairs!!!:dohh:

So I'll let you guys know I got a BFN!!!! Supprise!!!:dohh::blush: Just hope they change in time!!:winkwink:

I'll post them just for something to look at as we all enjoy doing that!





So lets hope they change!!:kiss:


----------



## patience090

Narla83 said:


> Uggggg, dam those Ics upstairs!!!:dohh:
> 
> So I'll let you guys know I got a BFN!!!! Supprise!!!:dohh::blush: Just hope they change in time!!:winkwink:

Hello Everyone!!!!!!!lol for some strange reason this thread is one of my most favorite ones lol and i think its because of how all of you ladies support one another which i think is so wonderful..im always getting my laughs from Narla83 which i totally i adore lol im nowhere near ovulation but i am no where ready for the tww either im not ready for my head to spin off into space just yet lol but my time is approaching soon lol i pray ill be lucky like some of you ladies who got their BFP'S.. i think this thread is very lucky =)


----------



## clairmichael

Narla83 said:


> Uggggg, dam those Ics upstairs!!!:dohh:
> 
> So I'll let you guys know I got a BFN!!!! Supprise!!!:dohh::blush: Just hope they change in time!!:winkwink:
> 
> I'll post them just for something to look at as we all enjoy doing that!
> 
> View attachment 203575
> 
> 
> View attachment 203576
> 
> 
> So lets hope they change!!:kiss:

its stil really early bbe i didnt get a poss at 10dpo wait a few more days xxxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## babyanise

clairmichael said:


> Narla83 said:
> 
> 
> Uggggg, dam those Ics upstairs!!!:dohh:
> 
> So I'll let you guys know I got a BFN!!!! Supprise!!!:dohh::blush: Just hope they change in time!!:winkwink:
> 
> I'll post them just for something to look at as we all enjoy doing that!
> 
> View attachment 203575
> 
> 
> View attachment 203576
> 
> 
> So lets hope they change!!:kiss:
> 
> its stil really early bbe i didnt get a poss at 10dpo wait a few more days xxxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs:Click to expand...

congrats to you hun.:happydance:
narla,i am 44 hun.


----------



## Narla83

Patience090: Why thankyou hun, thats very kind of you to mention. I love this thread, all the ladies are so supportive!! You dont have to be in the tww to join us hun, we're all over the place, just so happens that hollyrose started this thread all the ways back when we were all in the tww!! So if you do pop back and read this your more than welcome to join!!!

Clairmichael: I know hun, didnt get my BFP until 10dpo either its just so hard to stop the temptation of peeing on everything I see that mildly resembles a stick!! Or I go cold turkey................................ NA, who am I kidding, thats not even an option!!:rofl: Anyways you ladies love it!!!!!


----------



## Narla83

babyanise said:


> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Narla83 said:
> 
> 
> Uggggg, dam those Ics upstairs!!!:dohh:
> 
> So I'll let you guys know I got a BFN!!!! Supprise!!!:dohh::blush: Just hope they change in time!!:winkwink:
> 
> I'll post them just for something to look at as we all enjoy doing that!
> 
> View attachment 203575
> 
> 
> View attachment 203576
> 
> 
> So lets hope they change!!:kiss:
> 
> its stil really early bbe i didnt get a poss at 10dpo wait a few more days xxxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> congrats to you hun.:happydance:
> narla,i am 44 hun.Click to expand...

Oh Myrtle, theres a bit of soppy comming up so close your eyes if your still feeling emoc!!:kiss:

Well hun, if you want my opinion, which I promised I wouldnt then dont read on.........................................................................................:ignore:

I'll say again the desision is all up to you hun, and its one that you know either way will change your life! I think that if you believe that another child is what you want then nothing should stand in the way. I dont believe that 44 is too old for having a baby 74 maybe but your not too old!! As long as your in good health and you are able to give your baby the love and support it needs growing up then screw what other people say, there are people who are much younger who are not able to provide for their lo's, they are the people who should not have children!!:hugs:

As I said before the desission is yours and only yours to make and what ever your des you will always have the support and love from us ladies!! (Im talking for us all here, hope you dont mind):hugs:

Do you know what a lil tear came to my eye writting this.xx


----------



## patience090

Narla83 said:


> Patience090: Why thankyou hun, thats very kind of you to mention. I love this thread, all the ladies are so supportive!! You dont have to be in the tww to join us hun, we're all over the place, just so happens that hollyrose started this thread all the ways back when we were all in the tww!! So if you do pop back and read this your more than welcome to join!!!
> 
> Clairmichael: I know hun, didnt get my BFP until 10dpo either its just so hard to stop the temptation of peeing on everything I see that mildly resembles a stick!! Or I go cold turkey................................ NA, who am I kidding, thats not even an option!!:rofl: Anyways you ladies love it!!!!!

Thank you thats very nice to know...well ill be testing no later then june 5th so i got more than enough time to get my thoughts and mind together lol i think imma start back temping this time around as it will be my first time of trying since my m/c feb 2010 i am to ovulate between the 19th-22nd of this month i have a 27-29 day cycle and a 30-31 cycle late in the months very weird i know lol so i am very please to join you ladies this time around =)


----------



## levichips

Narla83 said:


> Clairmichael: :yipee::dance::headspin::wohoo: Oh wow hun, massive congrats to you!!!:hugs::happydance::loopy: whoo hoooooooo!!!!! Just got to follow in your footsteps now!!
> 
> Hollyrose: Arggg, I hadnt thought about it till now. Hmm, have 16 hpts, 3opks and 1 cbfm stick left. I could risk a test but know whats its gonna say, then I'll be taking pictures of it tryand tweak it to see if I can see anything!!:wacko: And anything that does show will be an evap:dohh: Must............go.............and.............test.....someone stop this madness :wacko:
> 
> Levi: The nub from the website that I put a link to makes your lil bub look like a lil girl, but what do I know!! Have to wait and see, only 8 more weeks left!! Ooo did they change your dates at all? I'll say again congrats thats a lovely piccie:hugs: Hope to join you again soon.x
> 
> Myrtle: :rofl: Are you sure your not as insane as me hunni :rofl:

thanks hun hope you join me soon too!!! all of you soon would be great! great!!haha well so far half say boy half say girl haha who knows haha. yeah next scan 28th so can't wait hopefully go fast!! yeah changed from 20th nov to the 14th :happydance:


----------



## babyanise

narla,thankyou so much,you made me cry,but in a good way.what would i do without you all:hugs:ill give it some more thought.:thumbup:thankyou once again.xx


----------



## Narla83

Patience: Sorry to hear of your loss hun, I too m/c back on the 28th of march and I dont know how much youve read but after m/c I didnt O that cycle so first proper one back!! I have thought about temping too but Im up in the nights so think it may effect it. Do you use opks as well then or just go by temps? Welcome again :flower:


----------



## Narla83

babyanise said:


> narla,thankyou so much,you made me cry,but in a good way.what would i do without you all:hugs:ill give it some more thought.:thumbup:thankyou once again.xx

I know I dont know where it came from it was like I was possesed!! I made myself tear up :cry: But thats how I feel, sending you loads of :hugs:


----------



## patience090

Narla83 said:


> Patience: Sorry to hear of your loss hun, I too m/c back on the 28th of march and I dont know how much youve read but after m/c I didnt O that cycle so first proper one back!! I have thought about temping too but Im up in the nights so think it may effect it. Do you use opks as well then or just go by temps? Welcome again :flower:

if i do use opks it will be the first time i ever used them lol...i been going off temps i was ttc for 4months before i got pregnant with my first the 5th month i decide to temp *i was like what the hay it couldnt hurt lol* my temps went from 97.6 to 98.6 and then to a constant 99.0-99.3 range that had me kind of excited:happydance: cause i had the feeling that i was pregnant i had implantation bleeding on 10dpo which i thought was AF and i was so upset:cry: but it lasted 5hrs and test on 13dpo where i got my BFP. my sleeping patterns is so out of whack cause they say your body temps is normally higher later in the day then they are in the mornings but ill do what i have to do when the tww starts even if that means going to bed early if i have to lol..oh and i also go off of my cm but i always wanted to try the opks. i have no children so this will be the first time ttc again using temps & me going off my cm =)


----------



## clairmichael

babyanise said:


> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Narla83 said:
> 
> 
> Uggggg, dam those Ics upstairs!!!:dohh:
> 
> So I'll let you guys know I got a BFN!!!! Supprise!!!:dohh::blush: Just hope they change in time!!:winkwink:
> 
> I'll post them just for something to look at as we all enjoy doing that!
> 
> View attachment 203575
> 
> 
> View attachment 203576
> 
> 
> So lets hope they change!!:kiss:
> 
> its stil really early bbe i didnt get a poss at 10dpo wait a few more days xxxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> congrats to you hun.:happydance:
> narla,i am 44 hun.Click to expand...

thank u so much xxx


----------



## clairmichael

Narla83 said:


> Patience090: Why thankyou hun, thats very kind of you to mention. I love this thread, all the ladies are so supportive!! You dont have to be in the tww to join us hun, we're all over the place, just so happens that hollyrose started this thread all the ways back when we were all in the tww!! So if you do pop back and read this your more than welcome to join!!!
> 
> Clairmichael: I know hun, didnt get my BFP until 10dpo either its just so hard to stop the temptation of peeing on everything I see that mildly resembles a stick!! Or I go cold turkey................................ NA, who am I kidding, thats not even an option!!:rofl: Anyways you ladies love it!!!!!

omg me 2 i start testin as soon as i get a dip everyday some times 2x a day so i know how u feel just this month felt strange i was tellin myself not 2 test 2 avoid disapointment then something told me 2 test n hey presto so IF u can resist test again on thursday xxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## myrtle58

Hey ladies,

God this is what happened last time I didn't come on for a few hours a :bfp:!!!!!

Congrats Clairmichael!!!! So happy for you hun!

Patience: Welcome to the mad house!!

Narla: I think I might just be close to your insanity except my is in relation to symptoms!! :rofl: Your post did make me cry! :cry: But it was lovely!

I've had really bad back ache today. I've never had it this bad with af before. Not sure what to think and so don't want to get my hopes up. I'm an emotional wreck at the moment. Went to an appointment this afternoon and one woman had a 2 month old and the other was pregnant. Walked out, came home and cried loads to oh. Also cried yesterday when he told me that his brother had gone on a dating website to find a girlfriend!!!!! I'm so desperate for a bfp this month and I tear up everytime I think that the likelihood is I'm not. :cry:

Anyway enough of my moaning!!!! :blush: Won't be on much tonight as Apprentice starts!!!!! So will wish you all a lovely evening and speak with you tomorrow no doubt :kiss: :kiss: :kiss:


----------



## levichips

myrtle58 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> God this is what happened last time I didn't come on for a few hours a :bfp:!!!!!
> 
> Congrats Clairmichael!!!! So happy for you hun!
> 
> Patience: Welcome to the mad house!!
> 
> Narla: I think I might just be close to your insanity except my is in relation to symptoms!! :rofl: Your post did make me cry! :cry: But it was lovely!
> 
> I've had really bad back ache today. I've never had it this bad with af before. Not sure what to think and so don't want to get my hopes up. I'm an emotional wreck at the moment. Went to an appointment this afternoon and one woman had a 2 month old and the other was pregnant. Walked out, came home and cried loads to oh. Also cried yesterday when he told me that his brother had gone on a dating website to find a girlfriend!!!!! I'm so desperate for a bfp this month and I tear up everytime I think that the likelihood is I'm not. :cry:
> 
> Anyway enough of my moaning!!!! :blush: Won't be on much tonight as Apprentice starts!!!!! So will wish you all a lovely evening and speak with you tomorrow no doubt :kiss: :kiss: :kiss:

hope you get it hun all symptoms sound so good xx:hugs:


----------



## clairmichael

myrtle58 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> God this is what happened last time I didn't come on for a few hours a :bfp:!!!!!
> 
> Congrats Clairmichael!!!! So happy for you hun!
> 
> Patience: Welcome to the mad house!!
> 
> Narla: I think I might just be close to your insanity except my is in relation to symptoms!! :rofl: Your post did make me cry! :cry: But it was lovely!
> 
> I've had really bad back ache today. I've never had it this bad with af before. Not sure what to think and so don't want to get my hopes up. I'm an emotional wreck at the moment. Went to an appointment this afternoon and one woman had a 2 month old and the other was pregnant. Walked out, came home and cried loads to oh. Also cried yesterday when he told me that his brother had gone on a dating website to find a girlfriend!!!!! I'm so desperate for a bfp this month and I tear up everytime I think that the likelihood is I'm not. :cry:
> 
> Anyway enough of my moaning!!!! :blush: Won't be on much tonight as Apprentice starts!!!!! So will wish you all a lovely evening and speak with you tomorrow no doubt :kiss: :kiss: :kiss:

:hugs: thanks bbe my bach has been very achy n i never get backache babes soooo hopefully thats good news :happydance:


----------



## Narla83

Urgggg, ok so I lent over today putting the potatoes away (oo the exciting life I lead:dohh:) and I thought ouch my bb's really started to hurt, wth, I never get sore bb's not last time, this is driving me :wacko: Im reading so much into this its insane!! Im getting my hopes up so much youre gonna have to section me if I dont get a BFP, its so stupid my chances really are not great cant believe Id be lucky enough to fall again so quickly!!:dohh: Said I was gonna enjoy this tww but Im not it sucks like all the others!!:growlmad:

Ok, lil rant over happy face back again, now who can I write too :flower:

Patience: So do you think you'll use opks then or just temp as your results were good last time!!:shrug: They confuss me they're still dark for me even after I o'd so not using them next cycle I dont think, there good for just peeing on though and to see two lines on a test thats good!!

Myrtle: Soo cant wait for you to test hun, Im guessing af was a no show so already our thoughts sound like they are being confirmed, it was too early to test on a fairly high mUI test!! Is your ache around your lower back and hips? If so thats what I had when I got my BFP, made me think af was about to show up!! Fx'd hunni, what test you gonna use next time? Enjoy your telly tonight.xx Ps I made myself cry at that mes so dont worry!! Oi did you admire my tests?

As always ladies :dust: and :hugs: your way, lets hope we can bump up TEAM BFP's statistics.xx


----------



## levichips

Narla83 said:


> Urgggg, ok so I lent over today putting the potatoes away (oo the exciting life I lead:dohh:) and I thought ouch my bb's really started to hurt, wth, I never get sore bb's not last time, this is driving me :wacko: Im reading so much into this its insane!! Im getting my hopes up so much youre gonna have to section me if I dont get a BFP, its so stupid my chances really are not great cant believe Id be lucky enough to fall again so quickly!!:dohh: Said I was gonna enjoy this tww but Im not it sucks like all the others!!:growlmad:
> 
> Ok, lil rant over happy face back again, now who can I write too :flower:
> 
> Patience: So do you think you'll use opks then or just temp as your results were good last time!!:shrug: They confuss me they're still dark for me even after I o'd so not using them next cycle I dont think, there good for just peeing on though and to see two lines on a test thats good!!
> 
> Myrtle: Soo cant wait for you to test hun, Im guessing af was a no show so already our thoughts sound like they are being confirmed, it was too early to test on a fairly high mUI test!! Is your ache around your lower back and hips? If so thats what I had when I got my BFP, made me think af was about to show up!! Fx'd hunni, what test you gonna use next time? Enjoy your telly tonight.xx Ps I made myself cry at that mes so dont worry!! Oi did you admire my tests?
> 
> As always ladies :dust: and :hugs: your way, lets hope we can bump up TEAM BFP's statistics.xx

sounds good hun mine started hurting dead early how many dpo are you?? did you know you are highly more fertile just after misscarrying or after birth!! give you more hope xx :hugs:


----------



## levichips

myrtle58 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> God this is what happened last time I didn't come on for a few hours a :bfp:!!!!!
> 
> Congrats Clairmichael!!!! So happy for you hun!
> 
> Patience: Welcome to the mad house!!
> 
> Narla: I think I might just be close to your insanity except my is in relation to symptoms!! :rofl: Your post did make me cry! :cry: But it was lovely!
> 
> I've had really bad back ache today. I've never had it this bad with af before. Not sure what to think and so don't want to get my hopes up. I'm an emotional wreck at the moment. Went to an appointment this afternoon and one woman had a 2 month old and the other was pregnant. Walked out, came home and cried loads to oh. Also cried yesterday when he told me that his brother had gone on a dating website to find a girlfriend!!!!! I'm so desperate for a bfp this month and I tear up everytime I think that the likelihood is I'm not. :cry:
> 
> Anyway enough of my moaning!!!! :blush: Won't be on much tonight as Apprentice starts!!!!! So will wish you all a lovely evening and speak with you tomorrow no doubt :kiss: :kiss: :kiss:

hey hun i felt like i was out during week that got my bfp was adiment af was on her way really didn't expect to get bfp xx


----------



## myrtle58

Back ache is really low down and right across my back and hips. Also that bladder ache has gone. Drank loads of water over last couple of days and it seems to have subsided. I know I haven't got a bfp but my bbs hurt really early on this cycle and haven't really stopped since. Now really won't be on for the night!! It's so addictive this thread!!


----------



## Narla83

All good signs myrtle!! Did you say what test you had to try again with?

Levi: Im only stupid 4dpo!! See Im :wacko:


----------



## levichips

not to early to get symptoms mine started at 3dpo well i think hehe after my dates changong not sure haha but prob just big baby like levi fx'd for you hun xx


----------



## patience090

Hello everyone how's it going?:flower: hopefully good =)

Narla: i think i had best chance with temping i think if i'd used the opks i try to pee on every single last one just to get two lines just to see if i am pregnant or not lol...but i myself prefer temping cause if my af is about to come on it most defintely will let me know...but i think i will go buy an opk just for curiousity to see if you really get a positive opk that you'll get an positive on an hpt lol idk:shrug: but i pray if i do come up pregnant this sticky bean will stick. and i see your already testing lol:haha: i hope you get the results your looking for:thumbup::dust:

myrtle: hi thanks for the welcome =)... i think if i was one or two days late for AF ill be testing like a maniac to see what's going on lol....your symptoms sound really good..fix'd for you and loads of :dust:

clairmichael & levi & hollyrose: CONGRATS TO BOTH OF YOU LADIES!!!!!!!! H & H 9months

babynaise:hi how are you hope everything is okay:flower:


----------



## myrtle58

Morning girls,

Brown tinged cm this morning and unmistakable pains so I'm 100% I'll be out at the end of the day. But I learn more every cycle so that can only be a good thing! Thanks for being so supportive. :kiss:


----------



## Narla83

Morning ladies,:flower:

Myrtle: Oh no hunni, so so sorry to hear that. Lets just hope it stops!! But youre right you do learn more each cycle and you have your symptom list this time hun. Lets hope you dont need it though. Will have my fx'd for you until you update.:hugs:

Patience: Well if Im out this cycle perhaps you can just run through with me what you do with temping, I may give it a go! I always test early hun, Im a poas addict already peed on a opk and hpt within 10 mins of waking up, of course a BFN on hpt as implantation happens between 6-12dpo so starting friday I'll have more of a chance. Its more like an itch that needs scraching, if I dont do it it drives me mad :wacko: How are you this am?x

Hollyrose: Have you phoned up to get your booking in appoint or are you leaving it for a bit? 

Baby: Hi hunni, how are you feeling this am?

Loads of :dust: and :hugs: ladies.x


----------



## babyanise

morning ladies,2dpo today.deff o'd a day early this time,so not far behind you narla.:happydance:myrtle,really hope its not the witch hun.:hugs:patience090,fx for you hun.:thumbup:hope all the preg ladies are well today?:flower:


----------



## Narla83

Baby: Yey hunni, thats good!! You had anymore thoughts on ttc?? Be looking forward to sharing symptoms hunni, even though Im trying to ignore them, telling myself myself not to get too excited but its soooo hard!!:dohh:


----------



## hollyrose

morning everyone.

i don't come on here for a night and look what happens!

a huge congratulations clairmichael! 

so sorry myrtle. really hoped this would be ur month. big hugs. xo

narla- not seeing anything on ur tests! but sore bbs is a good sign! especially if they are not usually sore!

welcome patience. glad u've joined us!

will try to get on again later. at work so not much time!

xo


----------



## Bella22

Hey ladies!
Congrats and hope all is going well...I'm 9 dpo today and couldn't sleep last night bc I've been getting back cramps. I caved in a took a TEST (ahhhh) first thing this morning and there is a really faint line (showed up within 3 min so I don't think its evap lines) ??? Should I wait to test again until 11 dpo on friday???

How are everybody's symptoms today?? I've been so sleepy and in a "cloud" its crazy. I've been taking naps with my corgi (my only child, haha) every afternoon ;) he's the best!! Also, my sense of smell is way more sensitive as of this morning, everything smells so strong it takes my breath away (in a bad queasy way). 
I love reading this thread! Fingers crossed for all u ladies! <3


----------



## babyanise

hi bella,fx its your bfp.id leave it a few days and try again,should be darker then.:happydance:
i had a good nights sleep last night but im so so tired,really want to go back to bed:sleep:.its making me feel all light headed.roll on bedtime.:haha:


----------



## hollyrose

congratulations bella. sounds like my bfp at 9 dpo! leave it a few days n test again hopefully ur line will be darker then.


----------



## Narla83

Bella: Sounding good hun!! Congrats :happydance:

Myrtle: Any news hunni?

Ive been quite busy today so trying to ignare anything that I would associate with 'symptoms' , I was bathing ds and got a stabbing pain in my right side (see I cant forget it) Lasted for a minute or so but its to early I should think to be anything!!:dohh: Scrap that last bit it can happen at 5dpo .


----------



## clairmichael

levichips said:


> myrtle58 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies,
> 
> God this is what happened last time I didn't come on for a few hours a :bfp:!!!!!
> 
> Congrats Clairmichael!!!! So happy for you hun!
> 
> Patience: Welcome to the mad house!!
> 
> Narla: I think I might just be close to your insanity except my is in relation to symptoms!! :rofl: Your post did make me cry! :cry: But it was lovely!
> 
> I've had really bad back ache today. I've never had it this bad with af before. Not sure what to think and so don't want to get my hopes up. I'm an emotional wreck at the moment. Went to an appointment this afternoon and one woman had a 2 month old and the other was pregnant. Walked out, came home and cried loads to oh. Also cried yesterday when he told me that his brother had gone on a dating website to find a girlfriend!!!!! I'm so desperate for a bfp this month and I tear up everytime I think that the likelihood is I'm not. :cry:
> 
> Anyway enough of my moaning!!!! :blush: Won't be on much tonight as Apprentice starts!!!!! So will wish you all a lovely evening and speak with you tomorrow no doubt :kiss: :kiss: :kiss:
> 
> hey hun i felt like i was out during week that got my bfp was adiment af was on her way really didn't expect to get bfp xxClick to expand...

i did aswell hun i really didnt expect it its nomal 2 pick out every thing baby just try 2 relax xxxx:hugs:


----------



## clairmichael

patience090 said:


> Hello everyone how's it going?:flower: hopefully good =)
> 
> Narla: i think i had best chance with temping i think if i'd used the opks i try to pee on every single last one just to get two lines just to see if i am pregnant or not lol...but i myself prefer temping cause if my af is about to come on it most defintely will let me know...but i think i will go buy an opk just for curiousity to see if you really get a positive opk that you'll get an positive on an hpt lol idk:shrug: but i pray if i do come up pregnant this sticky bean will stick. and i see your already testing lol:haha: i hope you get the results your looking for:thumbup::dust:
> 
> myrtle: hi thanks for the welcome =)... i think if i was one or two days late for AF ill be testing like a maniac to see what's going on lol....your symptoms sound really good..fix'd for you and loads of :dust:
> 
> clairmichael & levi & hollyrose: CONGRATS TO BOTH OF YOU LADIES!!!!!!!! H & H 9months
> 
> babynaise:hi how are you hope everything is okay:flower:

:hugs: thank u very much xx


----------



## clairmichael

Bella22 said:


> Hey ladies!
> Congrats and hope all is going well...I'm 9 dpo today and couldn't sleep last night bc I've been getting back cramps. I caved in a took a TEST (ahhhh) first thing this morning and there is a really faint line (showed up within 3 min so I don't think its evap lines) ??? Should I wait to test again until 11 dpo on friday???
> 
> How are everybody's symptoms today?? I've been so sleepy and in a "cloud" its crazy. I've been taking naps with my corgi (my only child, haha) every afternoon ;) he's the best!! Also, my sense of smell is way more sensitive as of this morning, everything smells so strong it takes my breath away (in a bad queasy way).
> I love reading this thread! Fingers crossed for all u ladies! <3

Sounds good bbe CONGRATULATIONS!!! :) :happydance:


----------



## myrtle58

Hey girls.

So af hasn't started properly yet but definitely has started. I'm going to try and have a break from this site for this cycle so that I can try and chill out more. I wish you all the best with your bfp's and bumps!! And will hopefully speak to you at some point soon. Love ya all! :kiss:


----------



## levichips

myrtle58 said:


> Hey girls.
> 
> So af hasn't started properly yet but definitely has started. I'm going to try and have a break from this site for this cycle so that I can try and chill out more. I wish you all the best with your bfp's and bumps!! And will hopefully speak to you at some point soon. Love ya all! :kiss:

hope everythin goes ok and hope to see you back here soon xx:hugs:


----------



## pink_phoenix

wow ive missed you ladies x x feels like forever since i spoke to you all x x x
hope everyone is well x x cnt belive how much ive missed x x x

myrtle: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: im so sorry honey i really had my hopes up for you x x x hope your feeling better soon and just remeber we will all be here when ur ready to come back x x x x x sending lots of love your way honey x x x x x

bella22: welcome honey i hope it was your :bfp: defo sounds promisning. i had a mad sence of smell just before i got my bfp so keeping everything crossed for you x x x

babyanise: honey i really hope you dont let what other people think of you come in the way of being a mother x x x just learn to look at things in a different light, your more experience in everythin life has to throw at you, more indedendant, know more what you want, more than likley more settled than the rest of us x x x age is just a number and will nev er come in the way of you being a truley amazing mother x x x
i really hope you get your bfp honey x x x
my 12 week scan isnt till the 8th of june wich feels sooooooooooooooo long away haha and i cant wait x x

narla: hey honey, went really well at the hospital, my midwife tuned out to be the only single man hating midwife on that day so i defo got the luck of the draw haha x x she thinks ive got a UTI at the minute so possibly need antibiotics but thats nout new for me! tend to have a recurant UTI since i had a laparoscopy last year x x x x
haha 4dpo isnt to early at all, my heart burn and sickness kicked in around there x x x
fingers cross and :hugs: and extra :dust: your way honey x x x 

clairmichael: congratulations honey you must be over the moon!!! cnt believe everything ive missed haha x x x good luck and h&h nine months x x x x

leivichips: honey your picture is stunning x x x ill be looking at it non stop till my scan hahaha x x im even more excited now ive seen it hehe x x x x hope your ms is easing a bit, i find eating little and offen helps and also lucozade, its good as there is no caffine in it just glucose so lots and lots of energy boosting sugar!! it defo helps me on 12 hour shifts at work x x x x x

hope ive remebered everyone, if not im so sorry just had to much to try and catch up on hahahaha x x x
hope you all had a great weekend x x
lots of love :hugs: and :dust: to every one x x x x x x x x x


----------



## clairmichael

myrtle58 said:


> Hey girls.
> 
> So af hasn't started properly yet but definitely has started. I'm going to try and have a break from this site for this cycle so that I can try and chill out more. I wish you all the best with your bfp's and bumps!! And will hopefully speak to you at some point soon. Love ya all! :kiss:

awwww bbe im so sory i hope ur ok and wish u all the love n luck xxxxxx
:hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## clairmichael

pink_phoenix said:


> wow ive missed you ladies x x feels like forever since i spoke to you all x x x
> hope everyone is well x x cnt belive how much ive missed x x x
> 
> myrtle: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: im so sorry honey i really had my hopes up for you x x x hope your feeling better soon and just remeber we will all be here when ur ready to come back x x x x x sending lots of love your way honey x x x x x
> 
> bella22: welcome honey i hope it was your :bfp: defo sounds promisning. i had a mad sence of smell just before i got my bfp so keeping everything crossed for you x x x
> 
> babyanise: honey i really hope you dont let what other people think of you come in the way of being a mother x x x just learn to look at things in a different light, your more experience in everythin life has to throw at you, more indedendant, know more what you want, more than likley more settled than the rest of us x x x age is just a number and will nev er come in the way of you being a truley amazing mother x x x
> i really hope you get your bfp honey x x x
> my 12 week scan isnt till the 8th of june wich feels sooooooooooooooo long away haha and i cant wait x x
> 
> narla: hey honey, went really well at the hospital, my midwife tuned out to be the only single man hating midwife on that day so i defo got the luck of the draw haha x x she thinks ive got a UTI at the minute so possibly need antibiotics but thats nout new for me! tend to have a recurant UTI since i had a laparoscopy last year x x x x
> haha 4dpo isnt to early at all, my heart burn and sickness kicked in around there x x x
> fingers cross and :hugs: and extra :dust: your way honey x x x
> 
> clairmichael: congratulations honey you must be over the moon!!! cnt believe everything ive missed haha x x x good luck and h&h nine months x x x x
> 
> leivichips: honey your picture is stunning x x x ill be looking at it non stop till my scan hahaha x x im even more excited now ive seen it hehe x x x x hope your ms is easing a bit, i find eating little and offen helps and also lucozade, its good as there is no caffine in it just glucose so lots and lots of energy boosting sugar!! it defo helps me on 12 hour shifts at work x x x x x
> 
> hope ive remebered everyone, if not im so sorry just had to much to try and catch up on hahahaha x x x
> hope you all had a great weekend x x
> lots of love :hugs: and :dust: to every one x x x x x x x x x

:hugs::kiss::hugs:
Thanks babes im over the moon, How r u feelin have u made ur midwife app yet or scan xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Narla83

Hi ladies,:flower:

Myrtle: Im sooo sorry hunni, cant help but think I got your hopes up, I feel awful I was so sure :nope: A girls gotta do what a girls gotta do and if that means going away for a bit then you gotta do it. Wishing you all the luck in the world, Im gonna miss you like mad but promise you'll come back soon.:hugs: :kiss:

Pink: Hullooo hunni, Im so glad things are working themselves out for you great news about your midwife!! Yucky about the uti but good that they picked up on it, oo and yey for your scan cant wait for the piccies, the time will fly when you look back just feels forever now!!:hugs:

Love this thread and all you ladies that make it what it is.:kiss:

:dust: and :hugs: comming your way, watch out there big ones.xx


----------



## myrtle58

Don't feel awful Narla!! I just need some time away so I'm not obsessing so much! It's not good for me and oh and we're only 3 months in so I'm aware it could take a lot longer! Will definitely be back on here, on this thread specifically! Just going to see how I am when I go it alone for a cycle. Will miss all your support ladies! Lots of :dust: to you all!


----------



## patience090

Hello Ladies:flower:

Clair: thanks..your are very much welcome

Hollyrose: thank you it also feels warming to be welcome into this wonderful group

myrtle: hello hun hope ill see you back here soon..Really soon.. really dont want you to go:nope: but i do hope next time you'll get your BFP.. i heard of women getting late implantation bleeding and doctors said it was completely normal but every women is different and every women knows their body from the next one..but i do hope to see your soon :flower:

bella: hi hope its your BFP!!!!! :happydance:

pink: hello and congrats to you hun:happydance:

levi: your ultrasound pic is beautiful congrats again:happydance:

baby:hey.. how is it going hun?

narla: ill be more than welcome to show how i do my temps...i know i had to get use to it at first cause i had a problem with going to bed lol but i gotten my body use to it...but i think you will do well with it if you do decide to do it lol but i also do hope that you get your BFP this around so you wont have to ttc next month lol

i went out running errands all day today so all i really want to do is :sleep: still have the jitters cause i cant believe i am about to start back trying again i pray and hope this is month for i will be scared of miscarrying again if i do end up preg.. i have a doctors/gyno appointment tomorrow and i am surely am going to let them know that i am trying to concieve so i know they will be monitoring me closely...hope all you lovely ladies are having a wonderful day :flower:


----------



## pink_phoenix

hello again! bed time soon but thought id nip back on while i had chance x x x

narla; im climbing the walls already!! this 8 week appointment felt like forever coming round lol i think im gonna go mad x x x x x how are you feeling now x x x 

clairmichael: my 12 week scan isthe 8th of june then back to see ma midwife the 5th of july i think off the top of my head lol x x x already seen her once arounf 5 week as i found out pretty early x x x x

patience: hi honey, sorry i missed oyu out earlier had soooooo many pages to catch up on haha x x x sorry to hear of your loss i know the feeling and i know there is nothing in the world that compares to it!!! im still so glad i joined this thread and met all these wonderful ladies there such a big help x x x wishing you the best of luck with your 1st cycle back x x x x x x

nighty night, sweet dreams ladies x x x x x
lots of :hugs: and bucket loads of :dust: x x x x x


----------



## patience090

pink_phoenix said:


> hello again! bed time soon but thought id nip back on while i had chance x x x
> 
> narla; im climbing the walls already!! this 8 week appointment felt like forever coming round lol i think im gonna go mad x x x x x how are you feeling now x x x
> 
> clairmichael: my 12 week scan isthe 8th of june then back to see ma midwife the 5th of july i think off the top of my head lol x x x already seen her once arounf 5 week as i found out pretty early x x x x
> 
> patience: hi honey, sorry i missed oyu out earlier had soooooo many pages to catch up on haha x x x sorry to hear of your loss i know the feeling and i know there is nothing in the world that compares to it!!! im still so glad i joined this thread and met all these wonderful ladies there such a big help x x x wishing you the best of luck with your 1st cycle back x x x x x x
> 
> nighty night, sweet dreams ladies x x x x x
> lots of :hugs: and bucket loads of :dust: x x x x x

thank you so much i really appreciate that:hugs:..it is tough but things happens for a reason and i thank god i can get another opportunity to still have one and not give up but thank you once again and goodnight


----------



## babyanise

morning all,myrtle,come back soon,we will miss you.:hugs:pink,your scan is on my mums birthday also it was my grandads birthday too.hope it rolls by quick for you.:happydance:hi narla how's the ss today.patience090,very sorry for your loss hun,i l ost my bean in march ,really wish you lots of luck for your bfp.:hugs:clairmichael,how are you today hun:flower:hollyrose any ms yet.


----------



## babyanise

bella,how are you hun?as for me no ss this time,famous last words lol but im going to try really hard not to as it gets your hopes up too much.pink,ty for your kind words,means alot.you ladies are the best.:happydance:


----------



## pink_phoenix

morning ladies x x x

babyanise: my scan date is the same as my nanas birthdayaswell hehe x x i love it wen strange things like that happen x x x hope your feeling better honey x x x

patience: having a different outlook defo helps i think, i feel the same if things wer ment to be they will be, just sit back and try and enjoy the ride x x x x :hugs:


----------



## hollyrose

hi,

myrtle- we'll miss u! but i know how u feel. i have felt the same, especially when all u seem to see is other people getting their bfps. it gets u down. well, when ur ready u know where we are and we'll be waiting with open arms!

narla- i had a constant sharp pain in my right side at 4/5 dpo. lasted all day on & off, and have had it intermittently since. must be where the baby implanted.

have my bookin-in appointment witht the midwife on the 7th june @ 9am. really hoping this little bean stays in there cause have had to cancel the last 2 bookin apps as had a miscarriage just before! 

xo


----------



## patience090

pink_phoenix said:


> morning ladies x x x
> 
> babyanise: my scan date is the same as my nanas birthdayaswell hehe x x i love it wen strange things like that happen x x x hope your feeling better honey x x x
> 
> patience: having a different outlook defo helps i think, i feel the same if things wer ment to be they will be, just sit back and try and enjoy the ride x x x x :hugs:

lol thanks hun lol but thats easily said then done...but hopefully ill have lots of little distractions here and there to keep me from going insane :wacko:when my tww starts lol


----------



## Narla83

Hi ladies,:flower:

Today is not my day, just wrote to you all about to post it and stupid comp decided to shut down!!:growlmad: So I'll start again....................

Feeling a bit rubbish today, have been snapping at oh cause he drives me mad sometimes just for no reason. Suppose he wasnt doing anything bad but he just winds me up. Hate this cause it could be pms or could be the other, wish the symptoms were different. So have decided not to ss anymore, it only makes things worse!!

Myrtle: Miss you :cry:

Hollyrose: Ooo a day before pinks scan, we're gonna have alot to talk about that week!! Sending you lots of sticky vibes.:hugs:

Baby: Im with you hunni, no ss this cycle!! On that note how are you?

Pink: Im fine, bit grumpy which is unlike me but we've all gotta have off days I suppose. See things have a funny way of working out!!xx

Patience: Well hoping not to have to but will buy a bbt just in case (can aways sell it again if I dont need it) Hope it all goes ok today, looking forward to hearing how you got on!!

Clairmichael: Hows you today?

Bella: Any news?

As always loads of :dust:and :hugs: Im off to make a lasagne base to cook for later!!xx


----------



## hollyrose

hi everyone,

how u all doing today?

has ms again this morning. bbs very sore.

hope ur all well?


----------



## hollyrose

it's very quiet on here today. xo


----------



## Narla83

Hi hun,

Tell me about it!!

Sorry to hear about m/s Im sure that is not a fun symptom to have!!

Well gt a nasty evap on test today so gonna keep trying, got a few days to work on it so Im not out yet!!xx


----------



## babyanise

hi hollyrose,sorry you have ms and sore bbs hun,hope it dosn't get any worse.how is everyone else today?


----------



## levichips

w we all doing i've been mad busy last few days been feeling really fed up yesterday and today but went and had my hair cut today so that cheered me up hehe. family upset me yesterday that wha started it off ah well sorry for moan. hope all doing well xx


----------



## levichips

holly rose sorry you got ms hope doesn't get really bad hun xx


----------



## pink_phoenix

wow it has been quiet on here x x x x
had a mad busy day tryin to sort out stuff for ma birthday 2moro x x 
sorting hair, nails, what am wearing ( feel like i look like the back end of a bus at the minute :( )
bought some lovely nails but didnt get glue haha dope i am!! and decided id shave the other side of ma hair so i now have a funky blonde mohawk goin on x x x

hope everyone is well x x x

sorry to hear about ur evap narla, keep ur chin up tho like u said plenty more time yet x x x fingers crossed for u still x x x

hollyrose i know how u feel with the morning sickness, twice now ive been out to a nice place to eat and vomited after about 4 mouth fulls of food :( x x x x x x x

levichips; keep ur chin up honey we all have those days x x hope your feeling better soon x x x x x

hope everyone has a nice weekend x x x


----------



## patience090

hello everyone ..lol seems a little quite on here..hope everyone is doing good? :flower:


----------



## babyanise

hello :flower:hope you are all enjoying your weekend.happy birthday pink,have a gr8t day.:wine::cake:
my bbs are feeling achey today and from 3dpo have been having af type ache's.almost bought some preg tests today but oh would'nt let me,said id only go home and pee on them:haha:he is so right lol.im 5dpo so would have been to early anyway:dohh::dust:to all


----------



## hollyrose

hi.

sorry u got an evap narla. u gonna test again tomorrow?

pink - happy birthday! a mohawk sounds great!

baby - u prob would've used a hpt if u had bought them! lol!

i've had dioriah all day which hasn't been very nice. gonna hit the sack now. night night.


----------



## Narla83

Hi Ladies,:flower:

Well had quite a busy weekend so havent managed to get on here but my god its quiet on this thread!!!!!!!! Well still no BFP but tomorow will be my last day of testing I think, got it at about then last time so just hopeing if not onto the next cycle!! Im off on my hols next sat so will be off ffor a week, yippie!!!

Hollyrose: Hows you hun, m/s wearing off at all?

Pink: Happy Birthday hun hope you had a lovely day!!! Hair sounds good!!!

Baby: Not long hun!!

Loads of :dust: and :hugs:.xx


----------



## patience090

Narla83 said:


> Hi Ladies,:flower:
> 
> Well had quite a busy weekend so havent managed to get on here but my god its quiet on this thread!!!!!!!! Well still no BFP but tomorow will be my last day of testing I think, got it at about then last time so just hopeing if not onto the next cycle!! Im off on my hols next sat so will be off ffor a week, yippie!!!
> 
> Hollyrose: Hows you hun, m/s wearing off at all?
> 
> Pink: Happy Birthday hun hope you had a lovely day!!! Hair sounds good!!!
> 
> Baby: Not long hun!!
> 
> Loads of :dust: and :hugs:.xx

Hi everyone how's it going?

narla:hope this month is it for you hun lots and lots of :dust:

pink: Happy Birthday:happydance:

as for everyone else how are you all hope everything is going well...im so anxious and nervous for my o day is approaching so hopefully i catch that eggy this time around..hoping and praying i do


----------



## Narla83

Hey patience, Mmm I dont know kinda giving up hope now and entusiasum(bad sp) feel totally bummed out at the min to be honest!!!

So when do you start temping then do you leave it til af has gone or from cd1? Hope your ok hunni!!:hugs:


----------



## hollyrose

hi,

ms still there. mornings and evenings. 

narla - don't give up yet! 

patience - hope u catch the egg!

xo


----------



## patience090

Narla83 said:


> Hey patience, Mmm I dont know kinda giving up hope now and entusiasum(bad sp) feel totally bummed out at the min to be honest!!!
> 
> So when do you start temping then do you leave it til af has gone or from cd1? Hope your ok hunni!!:hugs:

dont give up yet like you and everyone else said your not out til af shows up :flower: i start temping 3 to 5 before my ovulation date..but some ppl start earlier but its all up to you how you'll like to temp the reason why i do it that way is because i know my cycles range from 27-31 but i still bding through them days so it can set my mind at ease for catching the eggy and i dont stop tempting til af shows because if my temp drops it will let me know that af is on her way which i pray is not this cycle i temp on paper and on my white board lol i know weird i try to set my clock or alarm on my cell to 6:30am cause if it werent for my alarm clock my temp would be all over the place so i try to be in bed so i can get a good amount of sleep..it helps me out from the nights that i be having a hard time sleeping lol but please dont give up narla load of :dust: to you


----------



## patience090

hollyrose said:


> hi,
> 
> ms still there. mornings and evenings.
> 
> narla - don't give up yet!
> 
> patience - hope u catch the egg!
> 
> xo

thanks hollyrose i hope and pray i do too
how is everything going?


----------



## hollyrose

hi,

everything seems to be going great patience! thanks goodness. don't even really mind the ms cause hopin it means this pregnancy is gonna go ok.


----------



## patience090

hollyrose said:


> hi,
> 
> everything seems to be going great patience! thanks goodness. don't even really mind the ms cause hopin it means this pregnancy is gonna go ok.

thats wonderful to hear..hope everything continues to go great for you hun and also for when the time comes when your holding your bundle of joy in your arms:flower: i hope to be where you are soon


----------



## pink_phoenix

hi everone thanks so much for the birthday wishes x x x
im loving my new hair but defo not feeling upto taking any pics of it yet but will do as soon as i feel better x x x

been gettin ms really bad this week but more so in the after noon and evenings. gettin lots of pain in my back like around my rib cage area and im hoping its just the uti so should go wen my blood results get bk to my doc x x x

keepin my fingers crossed for oyu babyanise x x x x aching bbs was one of my 1st symptoms x x x x x

narla: keep your chin up honey x x u know we are all here for u if u need us x x x extra big and fuzzy :hugs: being sent ur way sweetie x x x

hollyrose: i hope ur ms gets better soon i defo know how u feel with that one x x x

patience: gl catching the eggy honey x x keeping my fingers crossed for u x x x x

hope all you ladies are in for a lovely week x x lots of love and hugs pink x x x


----------



## babyanise

morning all,how are you all today ladies.:hugs:


----------



## Narla83

Morning ladies,:flower:

Well Im sure Ive got a faint line today although camera isnt picking it up but I can see it!!:dohh: So frustrating!!

Pink: Ooo, looking forward to pics of the hair!! Sorry to hear about m/s poor thing cant be nice.:hugs: Thanks for the hugs your the best at them ones!!

Hollyrose: Again sorry to hear abut the m/s hunni. Ive never got it before so dont know how awful it is but sis had it and from what she said it is not fun!! Think ds is comming down with something as cant move at the min without him whinging :dohh:

Baby: How are you today hunni? Any signs yet?

Patience: Again how are you today? Day closer to O day!!

Off to remove my son from the computer charger, his knew fasination with wires is concerning!!

Loads of :dust: and :hugs:.xx


----------



## patience090

Hello ladies,

am a wreck:cry: i feel nervous yet excited this time around emotions are everywhere idk what to do at time:shrug: crazy thing is i am not evening in the 2ww yet lol:haha: i think imma try my best to take it easy :coolio: this cycle so i want drive myself looney:wacko:


narla & babynaise: good luck:thumbup:

hollyrose:hope everything is still great with you

pink: your welcome glad you enjoyed your bday i hope i catch the egg also lol


----------



## pink_phoenix

good morning ladies x x x 

hope ur all well x x 
i feel awful, been up since 5am wit pain in my back and ribs!! oh and not to forget projectile vomiting :( (tmi haha i know )

narla: hope the hugs worked honey x x x an i really hope it was a line!!!! x xxx

patience: hope u can chill out abit honey x x x im like that now so its not really like it goes away haha x x x 

babyanise: how are you feeling today honey x x x x 

hope u all have a nice day x x x


----------



## levichips

Narla83 said:


> Morning ladies,:flower:
> 
> Well Im sure Ive got a faint line today although camera isnt picking it up but I can see it!!:dohh: So frustrating!!
> 
> Pink: Ooo, looking forward to pics of the hair!! Sorry to hear about m/s poor thing cant be nice.:hugs: Thanks for the hugs your the best at them ones!!
> 
> Hollyrose: Again sorry to hear abut the m/s hunni. Ive never got it before so dont know how awful it is but sis had it and from what she said it is not fun!! Think ds is comming down with something as cant move at the min without him whinging :dohh:
> 
> Baby: How are you today hunni? Any signs yet?
> 
> Patience: Again how are you today? Day closer to O day!!
> 
> Off to remove my son from the computer charger, his knew fasination with wires is concerning!!
> 
> Loads of :dust: and :hugs:.xx

yay hun congrats!! that was what mine was like this time!!!:happydance:
hollyrose sorrry you've got bad morning sickness not nice!!:hugs:


----------



## levichips

pink_phoenix said:


> good morning ladies x x x
> 
> hope ur all well x x
> i feel awful, been up since 5am wit pain in my back and ribs!! oh and not to forget projectile vomiting :( (tmi haha i know )
> 
> narla: hope the hugs worked honey x x x an i really hope it was a line!!!! x xxx
> 
> patience: hope u can chill out abit honey x x x im like that now so its not really like it goes away haha x x x
> 
> babyanise: how are you feeling today honey x x x x
> 
> hope u all have a nice day x x x

sorry your feeling so ill! hope feel better soon an get some good sleep i'm trying to clean whilst coping with sickness and a cold:cry: sending you :hugs: hun xx


----------



## Narla83

Hi hun,

Well Im not calling it my BFP by any means yet unfortunatly need some more substantial evidence but its given me a little hope for tomorows testing I suppose, more likley to be an evap but Im fine with playing along for a bit!!!

Had some good news to which always cheers me up, my sis is having a lil girl!!:happydance: My dd is gonna be soooo excited!!

Hope you are well hun!! Will keep you updated if anything changes!!:hugs:


----------



## levichips

Narla83 said:


> Hi hun,
> 
> Well Im not calling it my BFP by any means yet unfortunatly need some more substantial evidence but its given me a little hope for tomorows testing I suppose, more likley to be an evap but Im fine with playing along for a bit!!!
> 
> Had some good news to which always cheers me up, my sis is having a lil girl!!:happydance: My dd is gonna be soooo excited!!
> 
> Hope you are well hun!! Will keep you updated if anything changes!!:hugs:

let us know about tomorrow. but mine was just like that could only just see it and wouldn't show up in a pic hope it is hun xx
great news about your sis xx


----------



## babyanise

what lovely news about your sis narla.fx its you bfp hun.,sorry you ladies are having the ms,really hope not for long.hope you catch your eggy patience090:happydance:cant wait for pics of your hair pink:thumbup:
i have spots lol and 2 mouth ulsers:growlmad:,sore bbs and a few cramps and im so hungry.i just eat 2 pasties and im still hungry lol:blush::haha:oink oink.


----------



## hollyrose

narla - fingers crossed it's the start of ur bfp! mine was like that at 9 dpo.

pink - hope u feel better soon. u too levi!

baby- symptoms sound good!

patience - won't be long till ur in the tww!

was at a funeral this morning and couldn't stop crying. i'm so emotional at the minute.

ms not so bad today.

xo


----------



## Narla83

Thanks ladies your all great!! Was a bit worried abot this thread for a bit but we seemed to have bounced back a bit..:hugs:

My dd is very excited about her new cousin being a girl (thinks she wishes her brother was a girl sometimes), they want to talk names when we get together on holiday next week so thats nice thought they were gonna keep the name quiet!!

Hollyrose: Sorry to hear about the funeral hun, they are upseting at anytime let alone when you have hormones running your body :hugs:

Baby: Gotta agree with hollyrose your symptoms are sounding good hun, when you gonna break the tests open or are you leaving it til af is late?

pink: My goodness hun your having it rough, sending one of those :hugs: straight back at ya and hope you feel better soon.xx

Patience: Its so hard isnt it we just spend our time wishing it away, waiting for af, waiting to O waiting to test then back to waiting for af. Its enough to drive you :wacko:

Loads of :dust: and :hugs: your way ladies and hope you poorly ladies feel better soon.xx


----------



## Narla83

P.s Heres a link to my tests, if you go to page 2 and the third pic shows a tiny line. I can see it a bit clearer irl what do you think and like I know you will be honest.....

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/613579-9dpo-frer-updated-10dpo-ic-2.html


----------



## patience090

Hi ladies and thank you:flower:

unfortnately this will not be my month nor my cycle i dont know when it will be my cycle :cry: for things came up im so sad ...i pray and hope ill join you ladies soon ill still be coming around on here to see how all your lovely ladies are doing i just can not up and leave you ladies like that would of been nice to be in the tww this month...but only thing i can do is pray and have positive thinking...hope all you ladies are doing well :hugs:


----------



## hollyrose

narla - i think i can see a line on the 3rd test from today! 

patience- hope ur ok?


----------



## patience090

hollyrose said:


> narla - i think i can see a line on the 3rd test from today!
> 
> patience- hope ur ok?

yea am okay i dont know :shrug: when it will happen i just pray one day it does happen how are you?


----------



## hollyrose

i'm doin fine. reall tired tonight so gonna have an early night i think!

it will happen patience! and in the meantime we are all here for you. xo


----------



## Narla83

Thanks hollyrose, did another tonight and theres def a line so hoping it will get darker in time and their not just evil evaps!!

Patience: Oh hunni, I hope your ok!:hugs: You know where we are if you need us and you can always pm me if you wanna chat sweets:hugs:


----------



## patience090

Narla83 said:


> Thanks hollyrose, did another tonight and theres def a line so hoping it will get darker in time and their not just evil evaps!!
> 
> Patience: Oh hunni, I hope your ok!:hugs: You know where we are if you need us and you can always pm me if you wanna chat sweets:hugs:

Thanks Narla & Hollyrose that is very nice to know i will still keep in touch with you ladies and narla an early congrats :happydance: lol


----------



## babyanise

patience090,really hope it wont be to long until you are joining us in your tww.
narla did you test today.holly rose and pink,how are you,fx ms is not so bad this morning.
i have runny nose,sneezing and a headache.im 8dpo.6 days until testing:thumbup:


----------



## Narla83

Morning ladies,:flower:

Well thought Id let you know that I did a frer this am AND I ONLY GOT A BFP!!! IM BACK!!!!!!!!:happydance:

Hope you are all well, lets hope this is a sticky one!!!:happydance:


----------



## babyanise

Narla83 said:


> Morning ladies,:flower:
> 
> Well thought Id let you know that I did a frer this am AND I ONLY GOT A BFP!!! IM BACK!!!!!!!!:happydance:
> 
> Hope you are all well, lets hope this is a sticky one!!!:happydance:

congrats to you hun.wooooooooo.stick little bean:baby:


----------



## Narla83

Thanks hunni!! Fx'd that you join us too!!!!!:happydance: Im a bit in shock at the min didnt think luck would shine on me twice!!!


----------



## babyanise

what are your symptoms,just to compare with mine lol


----------



## pink_phoenix

yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy congrats narla x x x x x x x x x x x hope bean sticks like super glue lol x x x x x

babyanise: i got cold/flu symptoms quite early on and just got them again now! actually had a constant runny nose for about 5weeks haha x x x x all is looking good, keeping my fingers crossed for you x x x x x x


----------



## patience090

Narla83 said:


> Morning ladies,:flower:
> 
> Well thought Id let you know that I did a frer this am AND I ONLY GOT A BFP!!! IM BACK!!!!!!!!:happydance:
> 
> Hope you are all well, lets hope this is a sticky one!!!:happydance:

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: lol LOTS of STICKY DUST FOR THIS ONE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Narla83

Baby: Ive had an achey back a bit like af for a few days, nasty taste in my mouth since y/day, sore throat, runny nose (not sure if this is hayfever though) My bb's arnt sore but appear to have grown and very very snappy at silly little things!!

Thanks ladies your all great and baby I hope you continue our luck on this thread and patience fx'd for you when your ready to ttc again!!

Loads of :dust: and :hugs: your way ladies and thanks for all the support you have given me through the months.xx


----------



## levichips

Narla83 said:


> Morning ladies,:flower:
> 
> Well thought Id let you know that I did a frer this am AND I ONLY GOT A BFP!!! IM BACK!!!!!!!!:happydance:
> 
> Hope you are all well, lets hope this is a sticky one!!!:happydance:

yay hun knew it was hehe welcome back and :dust: to all those waiting for BFP hope this a sticky one hun xx


----------



## hollyrose

yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:

a huge congratualtions narla!

i'm so happy for you!

:hugs:


----------



## Narla83

Thankyou hunni, so good to be back!!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pink_phoenix

im likeing how more and more of you wonderful ladies are coming over to my side heheheh (realy really wanted to say dark side then but know its the complete opposite) and i really wish the rest of you will be joining us very very shortly x x x x x x x x x hope this is the month for everyone x x x x


----------



## pink_phoenix

awww narla just spotted my name at the bottom of ur post in ur siggy :blush: thats well just made me smile x x x thanks honey x x x x:kiss:

just spotted ur ticker has chanced aswell yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy x x x x x x x :happydance::happydance::happydance:
we can be bump buddies :kiss: x x x x


----------



## babyanise

Happy 9 weeks pink:happydance:


----------



## pink_phoenix

aww thanks baby x x x x x x x x how are you feeling today x x x x


----------



## babyanise

constant runny nose,doing my head in lol.do you think it would be ok to have some lemsip max strength


----------



## pink_phoenix

im pretty sure ur not ment to take lemsips cos of some of the stuff thats in them, i used vicks on my chest and i would have thought olbisoil would be ok cos u can use it for babies but maybe just double check it x x x x x and just always have some tissue handy lol x x x x


----------



## Narla83

Aww hope you dont mind, your def one of the gang so its only right!!!

Got to do some ironing now :dohh: better come back to earth for a bit!! I'll be doing it with a lil dance in my step though!!!:wohoo: So glad I got a frer b/c the line was so faint on the ic still wouldve driven me mad all day!! Have two tescos one to do on fri..What am I going to pee on now????

Baby: Ooo runny noses are really annoying but hopefull hun (blow my nose) when you testing?


----------



## pink_phoenix

just got this tex thru on my phone and thought id share it with you ladies x x x x you have all been amazing thru the 2ww and beyond i really dont know what id have done with out you. it made me smile and hope it does the same for you, especialy the ladies who arnt feeling to great 2day x x x 

shesfunny, caring, crazy as heck, sweet beautiful and shes reading this tex :) today some one asked me if i liked you, i laughed, i said ha! thats funny!!!? i flipping love her to bits!! send this to 10 ladies ( killed 10 birds with one stone there haha) you love! cos someone might need a reason to smile 2day x x x :kiss:


----------



## Narla83

Aww thats sweet huuni!!:hugs: Thankyou.xx:kiss:

I got this one...............

If luck was a raindrop Id send you a shower,
If hope is a minute Id send you an hour,
If happiness is a leaf I'd give you a tree,
And if you need a friend you guys will always have ME:kiss:


----------



## patience090

Nice to know everyone is doing great :flower: almost this entire thread of ppl who with each other from day one til now is pregnant soooo happpppy for everyone and those who are in the tww lol the more BFP's the merrier =)


----------



## Narla83

Hi ladies,:flower:

How are we all this evening? Hows the m/s? My bb's started hurting this afternoon which is good, didnt get that last time when I m/c'd so hoping every sign is a good one!!

Baby: How you feeling hun? Runny nose any better?

As always loads of :dust: and :hugs: ladies.xx
Ps Hello SparklezP.x


----------



## r3ady4baby

I have been stalking this thread and you guys have made me laugh, cry, and you've given me hope!

Just wanted to say "thank you!"


----------



## hollyrose

thanks r3ady4baby!

when u gonna start testing?


----------



## hollyrose

narla- love the new siggie! must update mine soon too, when i get a chance.

i really hope all out little beans stick this time!

good bbs is a great sign. mine have gotten so sore i can hardly walk without them hurting.

ms is just about bareable. seem to have it in the morning and late evening.

i'm glad everyone's still on this thread cause thought for a few days there that everyone had got fed up and stopped posting! 

really wanna stick together through this 9 month journey and after as well! and really wanna support the ladies who are ttc cause i know how hard it is.

love y'all! xo


----------



## hollyrose

i sooo cannottype tonight! meant our little beans and sore boobs!


----------



## r3ady4baby

hollyrose said:


> thanks r3ady4baby!
> 
> when u gonna start testing?

Well I'm 5dpo today the 17th, and my Fingers are X for a BFP by my 28th Bday on the 28th, so I'm thinking I will start on 10 dpo...... the 22nd.

I am such a POAS freak though, so we'll see how long I can make it this time.

Guess I'm going to have to stock up on sticks!!!


----------



## Narla83

Morning ladies,:flower:

So I feel so different this time around everything seems good, sy\\ptoms are going and I just feel more positive about everything this time!! Think I knew something was wrong last time but its all good now fx'd touch wood
!! My line is that much darker today so yeyyyyy!! Ooo think Oh has m/s, lol, he just came down and said Íve been feeling sick for the last 2 mornings' cant have anything to myself!!!!!!

Hollyrose: Aww hun, sorry the m/s has got you still!! You feeling any better today? Are you going for an early scan this time hun?

Pink: Hows your m/s hunni?

Baby: Morning how are you today whens af due?

r3ady4baby: Hi hunni, thanks, I love this thread!!! Ooo do you have any symptoms yet then? 

Lots of :dust: and :hugs: your way ladies. Love you all and thanks for the great support you've given me through the months. Extra :hugs: and a :kiss:. Hope you all have a good day.xx


----------



## babyanise

morning lovelys,
hollyrose,ms is such a bummer,hope its eased off today hun.narla,so glad your feeling good about this preg hun,im just so over the moon for you.:happydance:pink,how are you and bump today? patience090,how are you hun.r3ady4baby,how are your symptoms or are you not ss,im trying not to lol.levichips,how are you,getting plenty of rest i hope.
9dpo for me,nothing much to report atm.was so tired yesterday,all day,kept nodding off and work was awful as i just had no energy,i was just exhausted and went stright to bed when i got home.


----------



## patience090

babyanise said:


> morning lovelys,
> hollyrose,ms is such a bummer,hope its eased off today hun.narla,so glad your feeling good about this preg hun,im just so over the moon for you.:happydance:pink,how are you and bump today? patience090,how are you hun.r3ady4baby,how are your symptoms or are you not ss,im trying not to lol.levichips,how are you,getting plenty of rest i hope.
> 9dpo for me,nothing much to report atm.was so tired yesterday,all day,kept nodding off and work was awful as i just had no energy,i was just exhausted and went stright to bed when i got home.


hello baby

im well today... kind of in between lol..i think i might catch the egg after all but there no telling..this month has been really iffy with me grrrrr..but i hope you get your BFP hun:flower:... :dust:


----------



## babyanise

patience090 said:


> babyanise said:
> 
> 
> morning lovelys,
> hollyrose,ms is such a bummer,hope its eased off today hun.narla,so glad your feeling good about this preg hun,im just so over the moon for you.:happydance:pink,how are you and bump today? patience090,how are you hun.r3ady4baby,how are your symptoms or are you not ss,im trying not to lol.levichips,how are you,getting plenty of rest i hope.
> 9dpo for me,nothing much to report atm.was so tired yesterday,all day,kept nodding off and work was awful as i just had no energy,i was just exhausted and went stright to bed when i got home.
> 
> 
> hello baby
> 
> im well today... kind of in between lol..i think i might catch the egg after but there no telling..hope you get your BFP hun:flower:Click to expand...

fx you do catch your eggy hun.:hugs:


----------



## patience090

babyanise said:


> patience090 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyanise said:
> 
> 
> morning lovelys,
> hollyrose,ms is such a bummer,hope its eased off today hun.narla,so glad your feeling good about this preg hun,im just so over the moon for you.:happydance:pink,how are you and bump today? patience090,how are you hun.r3ady4baby,how are your symptoms or are you not ss,im trying not to lol.levichips,how are you,getting plenty of rest i hope.
> 9dpo for me,nothing much to report atm.was so tired yesterday,all day,kept nodding off and work was awful as i just had no energy,i was just exhausted and went stright to bed when i got home.
> 
> 
> hello baby
> 
> im well today... kind of in between lol..i think i might catch the egg after but there no telling..hope you get your BFP hun:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> fx you do catch your eggy hun.:hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you!!!!! i know if i dont catch it this time around ...June will be month but hopefully ill catch it this month lol


----------



## levichips

babyanise said:


> morning lovelys,
> hollyrose,ms is such a bummer,hope its eased off today hun.narla,so glad your feeling good about this preg hun,im just so over the moon for you.:happydance:pink,how are you and bump today? patience090,how are you hun.r3ady4baby,how are your symptoms or are you not ss,im trying not to lol.levichips,how are you,getting plenty of rest i hope.
> 9dpo for me,nothing much to report atm.was so tired yesterday,all day,kept nodding off and work was awful as i just had no energy,i was just exhausted and went stright to bed when i got home.

hey how you doing well i'm shattered today got up for wee at 3 and was awake for 2 hours!! morning sickness still here too wish it would go i've dropped my ds off at school and have come back to bed hehe picking him up again at 11.30 tho. 
glad things feel better this time narla and lines getting darker and symptoms are coming! :happydance:
tiredness is good sign hun i was shattered about 9dpo and i've only just got energy back now xx


----------



## Narla83

Ooo, lots of people on this am!! Good!!

Patience: Ooo hunni hope you catch your eggie then, hope your feeling ok.xx

Baby: Sounds good hunni! Im sitting here feeling knackered as well but gotta get up and do dd's and ds's packing for hols then tomorow is mine then fri is oh's packing :dohh: Inbetween looking after an 8 month old is not fun but a womens gotta do what a womens got to do (pretty much everything) Hope todays a bit more bearable for you tierd wise.xxx

Levi: Hi hun, sorry the m/s is still about def sounding like a lil girl for you then if you go by all that!! Óoo congrats on moving to second tri hun.xxx


----------



## levichips

Narla83 said:


> Ooo, lots of people on this am!! Good!!
> 
> Patience: Ooo hunni hope you catch your eggie then, hope your feeling ok.xx
> 
> Baby: Sounds good hunni! Im sitting here feeling knackered as well but gotta get up and do dd's and ds's packing for hols then tomorow is mine then fri is oh's packing :dohh: Inbetween looking after an 8 month old is not fun but a womens gotta do what a womens got to do (pretty much everything) Hope todays a bit more bearable for you tierd wise.xxx
> 
> Levi: Hi hun, sorry the m/s is still about def sounding like a lil girl for you then if you go by all that!! Óoo congrats on moving to second tri hun.xxx

haha hoping your right i so want a girl this time hehe everything saying girl all old wives tales and i was't sick at all with ds and felt totally different. i nearly bookrd early gender scan just to find out haha but only date free for us and them was few days before 20 week scan gutted but will def be booking one if they cant tell me at my 20 week scan!! ds thinks it a girl so does most the family but dunno if that just wishful thinking haha xx


----------



## Narla83

Well my sis had everything wrong with her there could be M/s, siatica, uti and shes having a girl so fx'd for you!!

Heres my test from this am....



Its def darker than the tescos test I did y/day afternoon.:happydance:

Ps excuses the windowsill its taken on will be sanding and repainting it soon.


----------



## levichips

yay narla xxx
yep had siatica too x


----------



## Narla83

Lol, well its gotta be good then!! Lil girl here you come!!!!

Ooo just seen you changed your siggie, aww thanks hunni.xxxx


----------



## patience090

me too narla..this month has been looney and i havent really had time to settle down yet so hopefully ill catch that egg of mines if not i still wont give up ill be sure to catch that lil squirt next month nice to see your:happydance: lines


----------



## levichips

lets hope 6 more weeks to go!! hehe didi it yesterday. are you going to tell family while your on holiday or are you waiting for a while? xx


----------



## levichips

patience090 said:


> me too narla..this month has been looney and i havent really had time to settle down yet so hopefully ill catch that egg of mines if not i still wont give up ill be sure to catch that lil squirt next month nice to see your:happydance: lines

hope you catch that egg hun xx


----------



## patience090

levichips said:


> lets hope 6 more weeks to go!! hehe didi it yesterday. are you going to tell family while your on holiday or are you waiting for a while? xx

hey levi i dont know if you seen my post before but if not congrats again hope its a girl for you:flower:


----------



## levichips

patience090 said:


> levichips said:
> 
> 
> lets hope 6 more weeks to go!! hehe didi it yesterday. are you going to tell family while your on holiday or are you waiting for a while? xx
> 
> hey levi i dont know if you seen my post before but if not congrats again hope its a girl for you:flower:Click to expand...

thanks hun i may have but pregnancy brain and all that haha fx'd for you BFP hun!!!


----------



## Narla83

levichips said:


> lets hope 6 more weeks to go!! hehe didi it yesterday. are you going to tell family while your on holiday or are you waiting for a while? xx

No, we're not telling anyone except you girls until 3 months if I can hide it that long! We told everyone last time then I m/c'd so just gonna keep it under our hats for now!! Was tempted to tell my sis but think thats too much to ask her to keep a secret for so long!

God Im gonna miss you guys while Im away!!:cry:


----------



## levichips

yeah thought you might keep it quite. hope you mange to haha i couldn't hehe esspecailly going on holiday with everyone hehe so hope all goes well for you!!xx


----------



## r3ady4baby

Thank you so much to all of you for including me in your discussion!! I feel so welcomed!! This thread has great BFP vibes! 

As far as symptoms for me today @ 6dpo, nothing really out of the ordinary except for a backache that comes and goes, and yesterday kind of throbbed and jiggled on my left side for a minute. I'm feeling nauseous with my coffee this morning (I just can't shake that 1 cup of coffee in the morning, at least I'm not drinking a whole pot like I was).

BBs feel terrible, and I'm bloated with cramps. Absolutely zero energy. But all of this can be explained by progesterone which I can tell is normally very prominent around 6-7 dpo for me.

We'll see if I start to feel better in a few days, because normally after 7 dpo when the progesterone starts to fall.... I start feeling better, almost human again....... until I get cramps from the witch!! 

All in all, I'm not sure what to think this month. BD was timed great throughout my fertile period.... but we spaced and sat in a jacuzzi tub for half an hour on the night before O. I hope that didn't ruin everything.

But I thank you all for including me. Lots of Loves and hugs!! For those of you hoping for your BFP this month, I wish you lots of dust and I'm right there with you. And for those of you with MS, hang in there!!!!


----------



## levichips

r3ady4baby said:


> Thank you so much to all of you for including me in your discussion!! I feel so welcomed!! This thread has great BFP vibes!
> 
> As far as symptoms for me today @ 6dpo, nothing really out of the ordinary except for a backache that comes and goes, and yesterday kind of throbbed and jiggled on my left side for a minute. I'm feeling nauseous with my coffee this morning (I just can't shake that 1 cup of coffee in the morning, at least I'm not drinking a whole pot like I was).
> 
> BBs feel terrible, and I'm bloated with cramps. Absolutely zero energy. But all of this can be explained by progesterone which I can tell is normally very prominent around 6-7 dpo for me.
> 
> We'll see if I start to feel better in a few days, because normally after 7 dpo when the progesterone starts to fall.... I start feeling better, almost human again....... until I get cramps from the witch!!
> 
> All in all, I'm not sure what to think this month. BD was timed great throughout my fertile period.... but we spaced and sat in a jacuzzi tub for half an hour on the night before O. I hope that didn't ruin everything.
> 
> But I thank you all for including me. Lots of Loves and hugs!! For those of you hoping for your BFP this month, I wish you lots of dust and I'm right there with you. And for those of you with MS, hang in there!!!!

hope you get BFP hun, don't think jacuzzi will make much difference tbh and wouldn't worry about one cup of coffee a day think your allowed 1 or 2 a day it when your drinkinking it by bucket full it harmfull xx


----------



## Narla83

R3ady4baby: Your welcome hunni!! We are a very supportive thread even if I say so myself, I love these ladies, and you are more than welcome to join in with us, hope a bit of our luck rubs off for you hunni!!

I dont think the jacuzzi will make any difference if anything it makes you relaxed which is ideal when your ttc! I also wouldnt worry about the coffee either cant cut everything out that you enjoy that would drive you :wacko:

So waiting a few days then to see if your symptoms stay or not then I hope they do, have my fx'd for you that you get your BFP!!!

Lots of :dust: and :hugs: your way.x


----------



## hollyrose

that line is definitely darker narla!

ms all day today. only goes away for a short time when i eat! gonna be huge by the end of 1st tri!

told doc i didn't want an early scan. if everythings ok n no bleeding i'm just gonna leave well alone until my 12 week scan.

at work so not a lot of time. will hopefully get on later again.

xo


----------



## r3ady4baby

Thank You Livechips and Narla! I'm so happy for you two!!! :kiss:

My lower back pain is killing me right now. It's internal, but also feels very muscular and dull. It's very different from what I'm used to experiencing, but then again...I'm only 6dpo. Still too early.

There's a part of me that thinks it's from painting. DB and I painted a wall last night, but it was hurting before that as well....so I don't know. It's mostly to my left side where I was getting cramps and twinges right after O.

Who knows. Waiting is so frustrating!

However, I am in a really good and positive mood this morning which is unusual for this TOM. Usually I hate life right now.


----------



## babyanise

good morning ladies,how are we all today.sun is out here for 5 mins lol.hope the ms is not to bad today preg ladies.:flower:thoses waiting to test any new signs today.im 10dpo and nothing new for me yet but it is only 8.15 am lol.hope you all enjoy your day.:hugs:


----------



## levichips

hey how is everyone today? hows morning sickness ladies? and symptoms those in tww? narla how you feeling? did you get packing done? hope everyone is well!! well so fr not felt sick today but we'll see haha xxx


----------



## Narla83

Morning Ladies,:flower:

Hows you all today? Im fine thanks just waiting to get tomorow out of the way b/c thats when af would have shown up, so just praying she doesnt!! I feel so so different, I know its early but I feel p/g unlike last time didnt really. Bb's are still a bit sore and I feel a bit bruised all over which is strange!! But no m/s not that Im supprised I dont ever seem to get it!:winkwink:

Still have packing to do although I have done most of it, told dd y/day that shed just have to wear knickers until we go as Ive packed everything needless to say she was not impressed, I couldnt pos pack all her clothes shes got more than me!!! Ds's packing is done and mine is half done so just the rest of mine then oh's to do. Am cleaning the house today so its nice when we get back although ds has other plans, like teething :dohh:

Not long now then baby, how are you feeling now? Fx'd for youxxxxxxxxx Im gonna be away when you test, hmmmm will take my phone with me!!

Gonna miss you ladies soooooooo much when Im away, I will be thinking of you all, I will take my phone with me so I can keep up with you all!!

Loads of :dust: and big :hugs: your way ladies.xx Have a good day.xx


----------



## r3ady4baby

Good Morning gorgeous gals! I think I know I'm pregnant already. Either I'm knocked up, or I'm nuts and something else is seriously wrong with me.

I had the worst dull backache yesterday that I felt in my front too. It's like from my rib cage all the way down to my legs and hips was a constant dull ache. And the strangest thing.... I was like radiating a strong heat from that area. I still feel it, and some weird crampy type things today, similar to....but different than AF. I'm having lots of kinda creamy, white CM. I don't recall ever having that type of CM before. I was fighting sleep and felt dizzy and exhausted all day. Still do this morning. no motivation. I think, no actually I'm pretty sure that implantation was yesterday at 6dpo, and also today at 7. No temp did, but my temp is getting higher. 

Usually I think that progesterone could explain the symptoms I'm having, but these are way too different. I know how I feel during this time of the month, and I don't usually feel like this. It's strange. So either I'm totally knocked up, or I got something else wrong with me, I do hope it's not the latter.

Thanks for letting my share symptoms ladies. Love you all!!!

*edited to add that my tatas are killing me! They are huge and my bras don't fit!! This normally happens at this time of the month, but not to the point where I'm too big for my bras.


----------



## Narla83

Yey!!! When you gonna test? I too noticed the change of size in bb's and I also have the af type cramping in the hips aswell so its sounding great!!! Will be on my phone on hols checking your updates hunni!!!!


----------



## levichips

r3ady4baby said:


> Good Morning gorgeous gals! I think I know I'm pregnant already. Either I'm knocked up, or I'm nuts and something else is seriously wrong with me.
> 
> I had the worst dull backache yesterday that I felt in my front too. It's like from my rib cage all the way down to my legs and hips was a constant dull ache. And the strangest thing.... I was like radiating a strong heat from that area. I still feel it, and some weird crampy type things today, similar to....but different than AF. I'm having lots of kinda creamy, white CM. I don't recall ever having that type of CM before. I was fighting sleep and felt dizzy and exhausted all day. Still do this morning. no motivation. I think, no actually I'm pretty sure that implantation was yesterday at 6dpo, and also today at 7. No temp did, but my temp is getting higher.
> 
> Usually I think that progesterone could explain the symptoms I'm having, but these are way too different. I know how I feel during this time of the month, and I don't usually feel like this. It's strange. So either I'm totally knocked up, or I got something else wrong with me, I do hope it's not the latter.
> 
> Thanks for letting my share symptoms ladies. Love you all!!!
> 
> *edited to add that my tatas are killing me! They are huge and my bras don't fit!! This normally happens at this time of the month, but not to the point where I'm too big for my bras.

all sound very good i knew when i implated too and had lot of same symptoms as you and they all started at 7dpo fxd for you hun can't wait for you to test!!!! xx:happydance:


----------



## levichips

narla remember that feeling well of waiting for af day to come!!i'm sure it won't but you worry don't you x


----------



## Narla83

levichips said:


> narla remember that feeling well of waiting for af day to come!!i'm sure it won't but you worry don't you x

Thanks hunni, think Im gonna worry extra with everything this time!! Kinda hard not too!! Hope the m/s has stayed away for you.xxx


----------



## r3ady4baby

Oh thanks so much gals! I totally have the cramps in my hips. Mostly to one side like the one I O'd on.

I'm SUPER bloated and feel sick and dizzy. I just KNOW something is up. I feel great even though I feel so crappy. Hahaha. I do think if I'm not preggers then I gotta get to the doctor because these symptoms are WAY strange.

I have a constant empty, heartburn type of feeling in my tummy even though I ate breakfast, and a weird taste in my mouth, although it's not really metalic. 

I am testing on Sunday the 22nd. I will be 10dpo. If I implanted as early as 6dpo as I suspect, that should probably be enough time to build up some HCG.

I'm actually very EXCITED to test this time!!


----------



## Narla83

Oooo Im make sure I check up on sunday then!!!! I get that feeling, like my tummys gonna rumble sort of empty feeling! I can normally last with nothing to eat until tea time (dont have much of an appertite) but at the min I could eat for britan!! So hoping its the start of your BFP hunni!!!


----------



## hollyrose

hi everyone!

had to laugh at the empty tummy comments! i'm exactly the same! sooooooo hungry all the time. was like this with my dd and put on loads of weight so hoping it goes quickly!

ms not as bad today thanks goodness.

narla- have a brilliant holiday! we'll miss u.

r3ady4ababy - really hope u get a bfp on sunday! sounds like u will!


----------



## Narla83

Ooo got a digi guys..........

:happydance:


----------



## r3ady4baby

Narla83 said:


> Ooo got a digi guys..........
> 
> View attachment 208570
> :happydance:

YAY!! I can't wait to see one of those!


----------



## Narla83

It took a while to come up, thought it was gonna come up 'not pregnant' nail biting 2 mins!!! Hope you get one soon hunni.:hugs:


----------



## pink_phoenix

hi everyone, so sorry its been a while but 12 hour shifts are getting daunting now!! come in and hit the hay pretty much straight away! x x x x

ive missed so much x x x x

welcome to all the new ladies x x hope you get the same feeling in this thread as we do! these ladies are fab x x x and good luck x x x x x x

narla; i was dying to do a digi test but just never really got round to it haha x x hope you have a nice time on holiday x x so gald you have said you feel better this time round wishing a very happy and healthy 9 months x x x x x x

babyanise; how are you feeling now? my m/s is really coming and going!! about the same as my appitite but i dont think im quite eating as much as i was x x x x

hollyrose; how are you feeling now sweetie? hope ur m/s isnt as bad as mine! the smell of certain foods is turning my stomach and all my fav foods i cant eat :( x x x 

r3ady4baby; hey honey, symptoms really sound promising x i had lots of back/hip ache almost like preasure aswell as pain! red hot bbs and vjj aswell as what looked like lots of bruising and swelling! i think i went up a bra size in a matter of days x x x hope you get ur bfp on sunday x x x x x

livichips; hey lady x x hope your doing well x x how are your symtoms coming along? x x x x hope your well xx x

im so tired so glad ive got 2days off now i need it to recover! really stuffed my face wen i got in and looked in the mirror not so long ago and i look about 6months pregnant haha x x loved it, just gazed in the mirror and cried x x i really never thought id see that looking back at me in the mirror x x if had to tell a handful of people at work and they have been amazing with me, i really cnt believe how excited everyone is its such an amazing week! its made all the bad stuff seem like its non existant x x x x x i just hope i feel this way for the rest of my pregnancy :D x x still counting the days till my scan i dont think im gonna sleep for a few days before hand haha x x x

hope everyone has had a nice day x x x x
lots of love hugs and kisses x x x x pink x x x x


----------



## hollyrose

hi,

love the digi narla! i'm kinda scared to do one in case it says less weeks than i am and then i'll worry myself silly.

pink - hope u had a good sleep and enjoy ur few days off! 

ms is coming and goin too. wasn't too bad yesterday but back today again. gonna get a sausage bap now n hopefully that'll help! lol!

i'm really trying not to moan about feeling ill cause i'm looking at it as agood sign that everythings going as it should. didn't really have any ms with my last pregnancy which i miscarried. 

my bbs are soooo sore too! and the last few days they feel like they're burning up. i remembered u saying urs were like that too.

was so tired last night felt like crying and my dd did not want to go to sleep. told my dh that he's on dd duty all weekend and i'm having a rest!

hope everyone's ok?

xo


----------



## Narla83

Hi ladies,:flower:

So today will be the last time for a week that I will be able to catch up with you all, taking my phone so may be able to mesage you here and there but not like my normal messages!!:dohh:

Looking forward to hearing any news from you r3ady and baby, hoping you both get your BFPs that would be awsome!!!!

So Im trying to get everything together and try not to forget anything, as long as I have my make-up and clothes I can buy anything else I forget. DD &DS packing DONE, mine.. DONE Oh's not even started :shrug: he hasnt even put out the clothes for me to pack so hes gonna be a nudy rudy of he doesnt getsomething sorted I have told him Im not psycic!!!!

Hollyrose: Funny how neither of us had any real symptoms in the p/g that we m/c'd but this time we do. So hoping that means we both get to carry full term this time!! Enjoy sausage bap hunni loads of :hugs: Speak soon.xx(prob later today)

Pink: Im so so so glad that things are working out for you hunni, you deserve some good things happening!! I think we all go through a stage of feeling totally grossed out with how your body changes but no-one else seems to notice so dont worry hun its normal!! Hows that bump doing? Getting any bigger? Loads of :hugs: to youxxx

Baby: What can I say, fx'd for that BFP and I will be quietly stalking the thread to see how you get on.xxxxxxx:hugs:

R3ady: Will be watching sunday hunni, fx'd for you. How you feeling today??:hugs:

Ooo I really miss myrtle!!!

Ok will prob pop back in at some point today!! Loving you ladies loads and be good while Im away trecking up mountains!!!!

Loads of :dust: and :hugs:xxxxxxx


----------



## r3ady4baby

Pink Pheonix- You just make sure and take it easy. Get yourself a few good naps!!!

Same for you hollyrose. Don't stress yourself out honey!! My fingers are mega crossed for you and I'm praying that everything will be ok. 

Narla- thanks again! I'm almost scared to take a test on Sunday because I'm thinking it's too soon and then I'm going to get a BFN and wonder what the heck I'm feeling and why. Aunt flo doesn't feel like this, and usually I don't get cramps from her until the day she shows her pathetic face!

Still feeling strange this morning. I can't really feel the cramps and backache first thing in the morning, but when I get out of bed and start moving around, I still feel them. Mainly in my left side, but I do feel them in my right too. And in my hips and legs. Little weird cramps that are different from AF. My uterus feels swollen. Boy am I going to be confused if I don't get a BFP this month. I don't know how else I would explain this feeling.


----------



## babyanise

bbs still achey and yesterday had bad cramps all afternoon and eveining untill bed,today,nothing,not even a twinge.im 11dpo today,may get some cheap tests tomoz.have a slight heradache today.narla we will miss you but have a great time:thumbup:
pink,sorry your ms is still there,do you work on weekends,maybe you could take it easy then.:hugs:hollyrose,hope your m/s is not to bad now you have had your bap.:flower:
r3ady4baby fx for your bfp:happydance:


----------



## r3ady4baby

I just had to pee a full bladder's worth of pee 5 times in the last hour. The only liquid I have had this morning was half a cup of coffee. Normally I am retaining water this time of month. Uhg. I just hate waiting! I'm trying so hard to refrain from P-ing OAS because it's still way too early @ 8dpo. I have to ATLEAST wait until 10 dpo, even though then it may still be too early. BBs hurt worse than yesterday which is another great sign because normally the BB pain peaks at 7dpo, and then starts to get better. 

Oh I just hate this all. Makes me want to cry.

Hope all of you ladies are doing better than me today. <3 <3 <3


----------



## Narla83

Right ladies,:kiss:

Im off for the week now, well going tomorow but early so I shall say goodbye :cry:!!

Hollyrose, Pink and levi; Look after those bumps, hope the m/s goes soon!! Feel quite lucky Im the only one without it :winkwink: Will be watching but may not be able to reply!!

Baby & R3ady: Have everything crossed that you both get your BFPs!!! Good luck ladies!!

Ok, will miss you ladies loads and love ya all!!!!:kiss:

A big digger truck full of :dust: and :hugs: of course. Speak soon.xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## levichips

have great time narla speak when you get back!!! been so rough today have slept most of it haha and thing baby had growth spurt my bump appeared over night after cramps for couple of days haha have lovely time!!!!
hope everyone else is well and sickness not to bad!!!! looking out foe those BFPs too over weekend xxx


----------



## r3ady4baby

Narla, I'm so sad I won't see you on here for awhile. Hopefully when you get back babyanise and I will both have some double pink lines to show you.

I absolutely KNOW I'm pregnant. I can just tell....

I sort of feel like I have the flu, but not quite. BBs are SUPER sore, and by this time at 9dpo, they would be on their way to feeling much better. Not this time! Cramps continue, they kind of feel like a constant ovulation pain. I also have some dull lower back pain that comes and goes. I just feel generally different in that whole uterus area. It's nothing like gas, intestinal, or AF cramps. 

My temp shot up a few degrees this morning, and my stomach constantly feels empty even after I've eaten. I had a horrid headache when I woke up this morning. It is gone now. I'm peeing a full load at least every hour. Unless I drink ANY fluids, then I'm in there every 20 minutes. Don't know where all that liquid is coming from, but I definitely feel pressure on my bladder.

I'm tired and dizzy....... I have a lot of symptoms this time. Not as many as I've had before when I've been symptom spotting, but the thing is..... this time they are REAL and unable to ignore.

Either I'm sick, or pregnant. I don't think I'm sick.

I suppose I will test tomorrow in the AM. I'm still sort of unsure because I feel like it's too early. If I get a BFN, I don't want to be depressed and confused..... but I guess the outcome is inevitable. 

Good luck ladies! I hope you are all doing wonderful this morning. Thank you for letting me share my symptoms with you!! Lots of love!!


----------



## levichips

r3ady4baby said:


> Narla, I'm so sad I won't see you on here for awhile. Hopefully when you get back babyanise and I will both have some double pink lines to show you.
> 
> I absolutely KNOW I'm pregnant. I can just tell....
> 
> I sort of feel like I have the flu, but not quite. BBs are SUPER sore, and by this time at 9dpo, they would be on their way to feeling much better. Not this time! Cramps continue, they kind of feel like a constant ovulation pain. I also have some dull lower back pain that comes and goes. I just feel generally different in that whole uterus area. It's nothing like gas, intestinal, or AF cramps.
> 
> My temp shot up a few degrees this morning, and my stomach constantly feels empty even after I've eaten. I had a horrid headache when I woke up this morning. It is gone now. I'm peeing a full load at least every hour. Unless I drink ANY fluids, then I'm in there every 20 minutes. Don't know where all that liquid is coming from, but I definitely feel pressure on my bladder.
> 
> I'm tired and dizzy....... I have a lot of symptoms this time. Not as many as I've had before when I've been symptom spotting, but the thing is..... this time they are REAL and unable to ignore.
> 
> Either I'm sick, or pregnant. I don't think I'm sick.
> 
> I suppose I will test tomorrow in the AM. I'm still sort of unsure because I feel like it's too early. If I get a BFN, I don't want to be depressed and confused..... but I guess the outcome is inevitable.
> 
> Good luck ladies! I hope you are all doing wonderful this morning. Thank you for letting me share my symptoms with you!! Lots of love!!

do it hun i tested 9/10dpo and got my BFP can't wait for tomorrow morning def sounds like you are pregnant tbh hun :happydance:


----------



## babyanise

hello ladies,tested this afternoon with pee held for an hour and bfn.ill leave it for a few days and try again but im sure it would have shown up by now.:wacko: gl to you r3ady4baby for sun.:hugs:


----------



## levichips

babyanise said:


> hello ladies,tested this afternoon with pee held for an hour and bfn.ill leave it for a few days and try again but im sure it would have shown up by now.:wacko: gl to you r3ady4baby for sun.:hugs:

prob wasn't long enough when i test first i did was in afternoon and bfn then did one next morning and bfp!!! so i'd try first thing in a morning tbh hun x


----------



## r3ady4baby

levichips said:


> r3ady4baby said:
> 
> 
> Narla, I'm so sad I won't see you on here for awhile. Hopefully when you get back babyanise and I will both have some double pink lines to show you.
> 
> I absolutely KNOW I'm pregnant. I can just tell....
> 
> I sort of feel like I have the flu, but not quite. BBs are SUPER sore, and by this time at 9dpo, they would be on their way to feeling much better. Not this time! Cramps continue, they kind of feel like a constant ovulation pain. I also have some dull lower back pain that comes and goes. I just feel generally different in that whole uterus area. It's nothing like gas, intestinal, or AF cramps.
> 
> My temp shot up a few degrees this morning, and my stomach constantly feels empty even after I've eaten. I had a horrid headache when I woke up this morning. It is gone now. I'm peeing a full load at least every hour. Unless I drink ANY fluids, then I'm in there every 20 minutes. Don't know where all that liquid is coming from, but I definitely feel pressure on my bladder.
> 
> I'm tired and dizzy....... I have a lot of symptoms this time. Not as many as I've had before when I've been symptom spotting, but the thing is..... this time they are REAL and unable to ignore.
> Either I'm sick, or pregnant. I don't think I'm sick.
> 
> I suppose I will test tomorrow in the AM. I'm still sort of unsure because I feel like it's too early. If I get a BFN, I don't want to be depressed and confused..... but I guess the outcome is inevitable.
> 
> Good luck ladies! I hope you are all doing wonderful this morning. Thank you for letting me share my symptoms with you!! Lots of love!!
> 
> do it hun i tested 9/10dpo and got my BFP can't wait for tomorrow morning def sounds like you are pregnant tbh hun :happydance:Click to expand...

thanks hun! All signs are pointing to yes this month. My BBs are the bigest giveaway of all. they are throbbing and hot to the touch. now they are starting to show big veins. I wont let my SO near them. He knows I'm knocked up. The cramps and the frequent peeing are also good signs too. I could feel when implantation happened @ 5 & 6 dpo, so hopefully my test will show some pretty pink lines tomorrow morning @ 10 dpo. I have been holding myself back from testing today. it's hard, but for a test this early, it's gotta be with FMU.

Babyanise- I agree. You should test again first thing in the morning!! Morning wee is great! LOL. I would love it if we could be bump buddies if we both get our BFPs!


----------



## babyanise

r3ady4baby,any news today hun.did you test.i wont test untill mon,i will be 14dpo then.gl hun.:hugs:


----------



## hollyrose

morning ladies,

narla i'm gonna miss u! but have a great time! hope the weathers better than here, hasn't stopped raining in days! xo

baby and r3ady4baby, i'm crossing everything that u get bfp's!

hope everyone else is ok?

ms seems to be getting worse slowly but surely. really tired in the evenings, could cry at the drop of a hat, bbs killing me, eating too much but it's the only thing stops the ms for a short time! well, that's my moan finished! lol!

talk soon.

xo


----------



## r3ady4baby

Holy Crap! Just as I suspected. BFP this morning! I am over the moon! I've never held a BFP in my hand before! I am shaking! I hope everything goes well.

This thread really does have BFP vibes. Oh my gosh! 

Baby- I am praying you get your BFP! I want this for you sooo bad!

It is just so weird how I just knew I was pregnant. Dont know how to explain it.

I will be bacl later, but I am on my phone right now and it's not as easy as the normal computer.

good luck ladies and thanks! Love u all!


----------



## r3ady4baby

Holy Crap! Just as I suspected. BFP this morning! I am over the moon! I've never held a BFP in my hand before! I am shaking! I hope everything goes well.

This thread really does have BFP vibes. Oh my gosh! 

Baby- I am praying you get your BFP! I want this for you sooo bad!

It is just so weird how I just knew I was pregnant. Dont know how to explain it.

I will be bacl later, but I am on my phone right now and it's not as easy as the normal computer.

good luck ladies and thanks! Love u all!


----------



## stuckinoki

r3ady4baby said:


> Holy Crap! Just as I suspected. BFP this morning! I am over the moon! I've never held a BFP in my hand before! I am shaking! I hope everything goes well.
> 
> This thread really does have BFP vibes. Oh my gosh!
> 
> Baby- I am praying you get your BFP! I want this for you sooo bad!
> 
> It is just so weird how I just knew I was pregnant. Dont know how to explain it.
> 
> I will be bacl later, but I am on my phone right now and it's not as easy as the normal computer.
> 
> good luck ladies and thanks! Love u all!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!
HOW FREAKING EXCITING:mrgreen:
:hugs:
I was actually going to tell you to test because a lot of the pregnancy symptoms are caused by HCG so if you were feeling really ill the test would definitely be positive.[disregard at this point lol]

I'm super excited for you. Congratulations again!


----------



## stuckinoki

r3ady4baby said:


> Holy Crap! Just as I suspected. BFP this morning! I am over the moon! I've never held a BFP in my hand before! I am shaking! I hope everything goes well.
> 
> This thread really does have BFP vibes. Oh my gosh!
> 
> Baby- I am praying you get your BFP! I want this for you sooo bad!
> 
> It is just so weird how I just knew I was pregnant. Dont know how to explain it.
> 
> I will be bacl later, but I am on my phone right now and it's not as easy as the normal computer.
> 
> good luck ladies and thanks! Love u all!

How many DPO are you?
Just wondering if there's a possibility I'm just too early :D


----------



## r3ady4baby

Hey lady. I am 10 dpo, but I felt implantation at 5 & 6 dpo and have been feeling pregnant ever since. So I'm sure that's why my test is already positive. Good luck to you hun!!

:dust:


----------



## stuckinoki

r3ady4baby said:


> Hey lady. I am 10 dpo, but I felt implantation at 5 & 6 dpo and have been feeling pregnant ever since. So I'm sure that's why my test is already positive. Good luck to you hun!!
> 
> :dust:

Looks like you got an early birthday present!
Are you going to share pictures, or leave us all wondering? :blush:


----------



## r3ady4baby

I will post pics for you ladies in a bit. The line is faint, but it is definitely there!!

Just as I was taking the test this morning, I felt chunks rise up in my throat and just linger there making me feel like gagging. They are still there. Must be the beginning of morning sickness. Yipeeee!! Haha.

I feel almost guilty announcing my BFP because I know there are so many of us not having any luck. I'm praying for us all!


----------



## stuckinoki

You should never feel guilty for your TTC success [silly pregnancy hormones lol] In fact, your BFP does the exact opposite for me...it gives me hope that I can be next, and that if you can have a BFP then there's no reason that I can't have one too.

Thank you for getting your BFP today :hugs:


----------



## r3ady4baby

https://i54.tinypic.com/2wnd952.jpg

https://i51.tinypic.com/344t955.jpg

I'm sorry they are so hard to see. All I have is a cell phone to take pictures with and the camera on it is not very good. But me and OH both definitely see the line!!


----------



## babyanise

a huge congrats to you hun,im so so happy for you.:happydance:
hollyrose,sorry your m/s is not to good today,take it easy if you can.:hugs:how is everyone else this sun.:flower:


----------



## levichips

r3ady4baby said:


> Holy Crap! Just as I suspected. BFP this morning! I am over the moon! I've never held a BFP in my hand before! I am shaking! I hope everything goes well.
> 
> This thread really does have BFP vibes. Oh my gosh!
> 
> Baby- I am praying you get your BFP! I want this for you sooo bad!
> 
> It is just so weird how I just knew I was pregnant. Dont know how to explain it.
> 
> I will be bacl later, but I am on my phone right now and it's not as easy as the normal computer.
> 
> good luck ladies and thanks! Love u all!

yay congratulations hun :happydance:


----------



## patience090

r3ady4baby said:


> Holy Crap! Just as I suspected. BFP this morning! I am over the moon! I've never held a BFP in my hand before! I am shaking! I hope everything goes well.
> 
> This thread really does have BFP vibes. Oh my gosh!
> 
> Baby- I am praying you get your BFP! I want this for you sooo bad!
> 
> It is just so weird how I just knew I was pregnant. Dont know how to explain it.
> 
> I will be bacl later, but I am on my phone right now and it's not as easy as the normal computer.
> 
> good luck ladies and thanks! Love u all!

congrats hun h & h months to you:happydance:

babynaise your next:flower:


----------



## pink_phoenix

congratulations r3ady4baby x x x x x hope you have a very happy and healthy nine months x x x i know what u mean about just knowing ur pregnant! i was like that within days but my symptoms disapeared for a few days wen i tested apart from the sore/hot/huge bbs and wanting to sleep every hour of the day x x x x

hollyrose;hope your morning sickness gets better soon honey, i defo find the more i eat the less i feel as bad!! best excuse ever to eat EVERYTHING!! haha xx x x x

levichips; how are you feeling now x x x x

narla; missing u already :( x x really hope your having a nice time! x x x x

babyanise; defo fingers crossed for u to get the next bfp x x x x x x 

my computer is goin crazy recently, its freezing everytime i get in the middle of writing a post! this is like my 5th attempt so please dont think im ignorning any questions or anything just struggling to reply x x x x

hope everyone has had a nice weekend x x lots of love hugs and kisses x x x pink x x x


----------



## pileggigirl

Narla83 said:


> Hi ya,
> 
> I could have written this thread!! I had dizziness last night when I was in bed, trying not to think about it too much as I also had it last month really badly (so much when i got up i had to sit down again). Sorry this really doesnt help you but good to know other people feel the same will be watching for your answers!
> 
> Good luck.x

Hello So I was just wondering are you pregnant already or 7DPO? I see you have a pregancy countdown. I had a episode like that yesterday I was walking from the bathroom and got dizzy where I almost lost my balance. Never really knew that was a pregnancy symptom. good to kno

If you are already pregnant CONGRATS to you!!!!:happydance::happydance::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Hooblet

Ooh this thread is lovely, so many exciting BFPs!! 

We've been properly TTC for 3 months, and were NTNP for a year before that - last week, after 2 days of EWCM, I had a very bad dizzy spell that lasted most of the afternoon and into the evening, and I never usually suffer from that. The EWCM has continued from there and not gone away like normal - not sure what any of it means really, but fingers crossed!! AF due next week, so I guess we'll see - trying not to get my hopes up, my body seems to try and fool me with new ''symptoms'' every month that turn out to be AF lurking :)

So nice to read through a thread where so many lovely ladies have their BFPs - makes me feel all hopeful that someday I might get one too :) Congrats to those lucky ladies, and lots and lots of babydust to the rest!! xx


----------



## Stinas

What a great thread!!! 
Congrats to all the BFP!!! Put a smile on my face!! Wonderful!!


----------



## hollyrose

thanks everyone for your lovely messages!

congratulations r3ady4baby!

ms has been really bad all weekend. had to ring in sick to work today.

have been doing a bit of reading into ms and heard that vitamin b6 can help. anyone know anything about it?


----------



## Narla83

hey ladies, so signal is shocking as well as the weather, just popin out to do some shoppin, missin u ladies!!! Massive congrats r3ady wha hoooo!!! Some lovely messages on here which are nice!! Hope you are all well, how are u baby? Cant wait to catch up properly!!!


----------



## Jetset

Wow, I go away for a few weeks and look what happens when I come back... :bfp: all over the place!!! A huge congratulations ladies, I am absolutely thrilled for you all! 

Please keep posting on here because I love reading your chats :)


----------



## levichips

pink_phoenix said:


> congratulations r3ady4baby x x x x x hope you have a very happy and healthy nine months x x x i know what u mean about just knowing ur pregnant! i was like that within days but my symptoms disapeared for a few days wen i tested apart from the sore/hot/huge bbs and wanting to sleep every hour of the day x x x x
> 
> hollyrose;hope your morning sickness gets better soon honey, i defo find the more i eat the less i feel as bad!! best excuse ever to eat EVERYTHING!! haha xx x x x
> 
> levichips; how are you feeling now x x x x
> 
> narla; missing u already :( x x really hope your having a nice time! x x x x
> 
> babyanise; defo fingers crossed for u to get the next bfp x x x x x x
> 
> my computer is goin crazy recently, its freezing everytime i get in the middle of writing a post! this is like my 5th attempt so please dont think im ignorning any questions or anything just struggling to reply x x x x
> 
> hope everyone has had a nice weekend x x lots of love hugs and kisses x x x pink x x x

hey uok? i'm good thanks still got nausea but got used to it now am so tired been having nap in the day again. how the sickness ect? when is your scan hun? i've got 5 weeks til 20 week scan the wait is killing me got few things planned though so that is helping me get through it haha x


----------



## babyanise

bfn for me today guys,so im guessing im out.thanks for all your support ladies,your all great.:hugs:welcome newbies:thumbup:


----------



## pink_phoenix

levichips said:


> hey uok? i'm good thanks still got nausea but got used to it now am so tired been having nap in the day again. how the sickness ect? when is your scan hun? i've got 5 weeks til 20 week scan the wait is killing me got few things planned though so that is helping me get through it haha x

hey honey glad ur ok, yea i find i have to nap during the day, quite alot actually, starting to get a bump but not sure if its just all the food i stuff in wen i can actually eat haha! wen i wake up in the morning my stomach is sore from where ive been lay on it so thats gettin to be a pain in the arse! always up 1st thing aswell needing the loo haha x x
nausea is either non existant or awful! i dont seem to have an inbetween but its getting slowly worse and worse x x
scan date is the 8th so i think its 2 weeks on wednesday x x x i can wait it feels like forever, i think ive had a 5 week wait since my booking appointment till the date of my scan haha x x x x
best you can wait, will you be finding out the sex?? x x x x x

babyanise; dont count your self out yet x x x how many dpo are you x x x x x


----------



## hollyrose

baby, ur not out yet!

pink- know what u mean bout ms. its like up and down all day long! i would love to have nap during the day but with a 3 year old there's no chance.

u must be so ecxtied about ur scan! 

have my bookin in appointment on the 7th and can't wait for that!

narla- is the weather awful where u r too? it's really stormy here today.

levi- can't believe ur 15 weeks already! r u gonna find out if ur having a boy or a girl?


----------



## pink_phoenix

hi hollyrose, hope your having a better time with ur m/s than i am! im currently stuffing my face as im feeling good and defo need to make up for not being able to eat the rest of the day haha x x x
yea i cant wait for my scan! coundown to it is a nightmare tho x x x
hope all goes well at your booking appointment, i think i was there 2 hours as had bloods and water samples taken, still waiting to hear about the uti the midwife was convinced i had so anyday now i should get the call from the doc/midwife and im hoping it may help the sickness ease off a bit x x xx


----------



## levichips

baby,your not out til af comes hun fx'd for you xxx
holly and pink, yeah i'll be finding out can't wait i've nearly booked private scan but first i could get was 2 days before my 20 week one so didn't see the point but if they can't tell me at 20 week one i'll be booking private one!! i can't believe how fast this pregnancy is going seems to be flying!! hope morning sickness gets better it not nice must be extra hard when your working too. 
Narla missing you lots hope you have good time sorry weather rubbish hope it clears up for you!! 
hope everyone is doing ok!! xxx


----------



## babyanise

pink_phoenix said:


> levichips said:
> 
> 
> hey uok? i'm good thanks still got nausea but got used to it now am so tired been having nap in the day again. how the sickness ect? when is your scan hun? i've got 5 weeks til 20 week scan the wait is killing me got few things planned though so that is helping me get through it haha x
> 
> hey honey glad ur ok, yea i find i have to nap during the day, quite alot actually, starting to get a bump but not sure if its just all the food i stuff in wen i can actually eat haha! wen i wake up in the morning my stomach is sore from where ive been lay on it so thats gettin to be a pain in the arse! always up 1st thing aswell needing the loo haha x x
> nausea is either non existant or awful! i dont seem to have an inbetween but its getting slowly worse and worse x x
> scan date is the 8th so i think its 2 weeks on wednesday x x x i can wait it feels like forever, i think ive had a 5 week wait since my booking appointment till the date of my scan haha x x x x
> best you can wait, will you be finding out the sex?? x x x x x
> 
> babyanise; dont count your self out yet x x x how many dpo are you x x x x xClick to expand...

im 14dpo,almost 15 dpo in an hour lol.


----------



## pink_phoenix

there is still time babe, dont count ur self out till af comes! my sister was 7 months pregnant with her 3rd baby wen she found out! and she was still getin af so even then ur not out x x x x keeping my fingers crossed still x x x


----------



## babyanise

pink,happy 10 weeks:thumbup:hollyrose,how's the m/s today hun.hope not to bad.levichips,how are you and bump today.narla,hope your enjoying your holls hun.:happydance:hope everyone else is ok too.
no af at the min for me but it is still early in the day.


----------



## pink_phoenix

babyanise said:


> pink,happy 10 weeks:thumbup:hollyrose,how's the m/s today hun.hope not to bad.levichips,how are you and bump today.narla,hope your enjoying your holls hun.:happydance:hope everyone else is ok too.
> no af at the min for me but it is still early in the day.

morning honey x x x
thankyou, 12 weeks is finaly creeping up on me after what feels like forever x x x x woke up thismonring with a bump and pain as i think im going to have to stop sleeping on my stomach x x x

got a few pics for you ladies! finaly got the ones of my blonde mohawk x x x and one of the lil bump from thismorning x x x




10 weeks :D x x x x

hope everyone is doin well to day x x x x


----------



## levichips

look at that bump hehe!!! 12 weeks will be here before you know it! 
baby we good thanks. hope af stays away! hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## stuckinoki

^^^^
That's one cute bump lady :mrgreen:
How's it feel to be entering the 2nd trimester?


----------



## pink_phoenix

stuckinoki said:


> ^^^^
> That's one cute bump lady :mrgreen:
> How's it feel to be entering the 2nd trimester?

aww thanks :D x x x
stillscary as anything!! thought id feel a bit more relaxed by now but still exepecting af to be there everytime i go to the toilet!! wich is like every half and hour haha x x


----------



## stuckinoki

ha ha ha...
At 12 weeks the rate of MC drops down to practically nothing! I'd be happy to make it past 5 weeks myself :D lol

Hope you have an easy and healthy 9 months [well, 6 really]


----------



## pink_phoenix

im defo over the moon to have made it this far! and everyday is defo a blessing x x x 
thanks honey, it feels like its going to be a very looooooooooooooooooooong 6months haha x x x x


----------



## hollyrose

morning ladies,

pink - love the bump! wow - the hair is brilliant!

baby - any sign of af?

hows everyone else doin?


----------



## r3ady4baby

Hello beautifuls!!! Sorry I have been MIA for a couple days. I swear I was reading some posts on here and I was getting super paranoid about miscarriage and stuff. Not in this wonderful thread of course, but elsewhere. Anyways, I was just stressing myself out so I took a couple days break. I'm still worried though. That must be normal. I really shouldn't worry about anything, as far as I know I'm very healthy. I've been taking my vitamins and staying active for years, and I've been taking prenatals for 2 months now. I don't drink, I quit smoking......and now I don't even drink coffee. This is the first time in my life I have ever been pregnant, so I'm just really scared. With miscarriage rates @ 25% I can't help but have the feeling that I will be in that 25% bracket. I hate to be so negative. I'm pretty sure it is normal to worry about this.

Why can't I just pound it into my head that I am perfectly capable of bringing this pregnancy to full term and delivering a healthy baby? I can and I will!!!!

No MS yet. Thank goodness! I was super paranoid yesterday because my boobs weren't hurting as bad. Now they sorta do again. It seems like most of my symptoms disappear in the morning, and then by mid-afternoon the backache kicks in and I feel that until I fall asleep. Temp is still high, and I'm smelling EVERYTHING! 

That's enough about me. How are you ladies doing this morning. Babyanise- any AF yet? Maybe she won't show up this month. If she does, I will give her a beatin' for you and send that witch packing!! My fingers are crossed and I will be keeping my eye out for your BFP. I know it must be coming soon. HUGS!!!

Congrats on your 10 week landmark Pink!!! I bet it must feel great! you deserve it! Can't wait 'til I'm there!

Now I'm off to post my BFP announcement!!


----------



## patience090

pink_phoenix said:


> babyanise said:
> 
> 
> pink,happy 10 weeks:thumbup:hollyrose,how's the m/s today hun.hope not to bad.levichips,how are you and bump today.narla,hope your enjoying your holls hun.:happydance:hope everyone else is ok too.
> no af at the min for me but it is still early in the day.
> 
> morning honey x x x
> thankyou, 12 weeks is finaly creeping up on me after what feels like forever x x x x woke up thismonring with a bump and pain as i think im going to have to stop sleeping on my stomach x x x
> 
> got a few pics for you ladies! finaly got the ones of my blonde mohawk x x x and one of the lil bump from thismorning x x x
> View attachment 210532
> 
> View attachment 210533
> 
> View attachment 210534
> 
> View attachment 210535
> 
> 10 weeks :D x x x x
> 
> hope everyone is doin well to day x x x xClick to expand...


Lovely pics Pink!!!!

hello ladies so i didnt catch the eggy this time didnt really try tho ...but at least i have hope that i will catch it later in june FOR SURE lol:happydance: excited yet nervous..

how is everyone i know i've been Ghost lol for a min. lots been going on ...weather sucks right about now... narla,baby,holly,levi,pink, how are you ladies doing? oh how i miss myrtle and HELLO:flower: new comers lol i was just like yall..when i stumble across this thread..its one of my saved threads on my pc hehe.


----------



## babyanise

hello ladies,patience090,sorry af got you but fx for june hun.:hugs:pink,love the hair and your bump,im very jealous.:flower:r3ady4baby,glad your feeling well hun.:thumbup:
as for me,no af yet:nope:


----------



## levichips

patience090 said:


> pink_phoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyanise said:
> 
> 
> pink,happy 10 weeks:thumbup:hollyrose,how's the m/s today hun.hope not to bad.levichips,how are you and bump today.narla,hope your enjoying your holls hun.:happydance:hope everyone else is ok too.
> no af at the min for me but it is still early in the day.
> 
> morning honey x x x
> thankyou, 12 weeks is finaly creeping up on me after what feels like forever x x x x woke up thismonring with a bump and pain as i think im going to have to stop sleeping on my stomach x x x
> 
> got a few pics for you ladies! finaly got the ones of my blonde mohawk x x x and one of the lil bump from thismorning x x x
> View attachment 210532
> 
> View attachment 210533
> 
> View attachment 210534
> 
> View attachment 210535
> 
> 10 weeks :D x x x x
> 
> hope everyone is doin well to day x x x xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Lovely pics Pink!!!!
> 
> hello ladies so i didnt catch the eggy this time didnt really try tho ...but at least i have hope that i will catch it later in june FOR SURE lol:happydance: excited yet nervous..
> 
> how is everyone i know i've been Ghost lol for a min. lots been going on ...weather sucks right about now... narla,baby,holly,levi,pink, how are you ladies doing? oh how i miss myrtle and HELLO:flower: new comers lol i was just like yall..when i stumble across this thread..its one of my saved threads on my pc hehe.Click to expand...

hope you catch it june hun fx'd for you!! i'm ok thanks sickness seems to be settling down again yay hope your doing ok xx


----------



## babyanise

af got me last night guys.:cry:thats it for me now,no more tcc,i just cant do it anymore:nope:i will still be on b&b to support my b&b friends :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## levichips

babyanise said:


> af got me last night guys.:cry:thats it for me now,no more tcc,i just cant do it anymore:nope:i will still be on b&b to support my b&b friends :thumbup::hugs:

 hun i'm so sorry :hugs: hope your doing ok xx


----------



## hollyrose

baby - i'm so sorry af came. big hugs. xo

patience- sorry ur af came too. xo

levi - so are u still getting ms then? i am living in hope that come 12 weeks it'll dissappear! 

feel so ill doctor signed me off work for a few weeks. just can't function at the minute. 

narla- how u getting on? hope ur enjoying ur hols!


----------



## pink_phoenix

baby im so so sorry x x x sending you lots of hugs and love x x x x x x x x


----------



## levichips

hollyrose said:


> baby - i'm so sorry af came. big hugs. xo
> 
> patience- sorry ur af came too. xo
> 
> levi - so are u still getting ms then? i am living in hope that come 12 weeks it'll dissappear!
> 
> feel so ill doctor signed me off work for a few weeks. just can't function at the minute.
> 
> narla- how u getting on? hope ur enjoying ur hols!

hey hun poor you. hope gets better soon. i've still got ms a little but it not everyday so it a lot easier tbh. hope yours eases soon hun! its not nice is it xxx:hugs:


----------



## r3ady4baby

babyanise said:


> af got me last night guys.:cry:thats it for me now,no more tcc,i just cant do it anymore:nope:i will still be on b&b to support my b&b friends :thumbup::hugs:

So Sorry to hear it Love!! I know what you mean about quiting the TTC after all the let downs. I was going to do the same if the witch got me this month. It's just so depressing. But I've seen a lot of girls get their BFPs after NTNP for a couple months. I'm hoping this happens to you, and I will be watcing for it!! :hugs:


----------



## Jetset

Hi ladies... A little shocked still, but on Monday night I did a Tesco own, then a FRER and both came up positive. Then Tuesday morning I did a CB Digital (still thinking it was not happening) and there is was in black and white... Pregnant 1-2 weeks! 

So it looks as though I have my :bfp: !!!


----------



## levichips

Jetset said:


> Hi ladies... A little shocked still, but on Monday night I did a Tesco own, then a FRER and both came up positive. Then Tuesday morning I did a CB Digital (still thinking it was not happening) and there is was in black and white... Pregnant 1-2 weeks!
> 
> So it looks as though I have my :bfp: !!!

congratulations hun xxx


----------



## Jetset

Thanks... I was only reading this post the other day and looking at how many lucky ladies had received their :bfp: - I never in a million days thought that I would be in the same boat that night! 

I keep doing ICs to make sure I have not dreamt it or started seeing things!


----------



## hollyrose

congratulations jetset!

that's brilliant news!

xo


----------



## hollyrose

levi- can't wait for ms to pass! do u have any tricks for me on how to ease it?

got the sea bands don't think they're working but scared to take them off incase it gets worse! lol!

trying to make myself eat little n often but really don't want to.


----------



## levichips

hollyrose said:


> levi- can't wait for ms to pass! do u have any tricks for me on how to ease it?
> 
> got the sea bands don't think they're working but scared to take them off incase it gets worse! lol!
> 
> trying to make myself eat little n often but really don't want to.

sorry hun i was same as you couldn't eat anything at all onlt time felt ok was after i'd been sick, now when i feel sick i sip squash that helps loads now!!
hope gets better soon hun xxx


----------



## Jetset

Oh I have all of this to look forwards to :sick:

I also have two gorgeous Barbados holidays to look forwards without being able to have a rum punch! We go away in 5 weeks and then again over New Year (which I will just about be able to do if I come home a few days early!)


----------



## Narla83

hey ladies, hollyrose so sorry youre not v well hunni, really hope it clears up soon, sending u lots of hugs.xx jetset and r3ady massive congrats look forward to hearing about it when i get back. Pink and levi, how are you ladies? Missin the chat loads, am back sat even so look out for a long essay!!! Speaj soon.xxxxxxbaby sorry af got you hunni.xxxx


----------



## Narla83

hey ladies, hollyrose so sorry youre not v well hunni, really hope it clears up soon, sending u lots of hugs.xx jetset and r3ady massive congrats look forward to hearing about it when i get back. Pink and levi, how are you ladies? Missin the chat loads, am back sat even so look out for a long essay!!! Speaj soon.xxxxxx


----------



## hollyrose

hi,

i've been having a small amount of brown discharge when i wipe today.

am panicking cause don't wanna have another miscarriage.

i did a cb digi yesterday and it said pregnant 3+.

so that;s good. but what could be causing the discharge?

any pregnant ladies have this?


----------



## ponyparade

Hi ladies- can i join your thread? i am 12dpo and feeling sooo dizzy, sore boobs/nipples, super tired and crampy... feeling really odd. Taking test in the morning! eeek! xxx


----------



## pink_phoenix

good luck x x x


----------



## hollyrose

welcome ponyparade!

sounding good then. when u gonna test?


----------



## levichips

hollyrose said:


> hi,
> 
> i've been having a small amount of brown discharge when i wipe today.
> 
> am panicking cause don't wanna have another miscarriage.
> 
> i did a cb digi yesterday and it said pregnant 3+.
> 
> so that;s good. but what could be causing the discharge?
> 
> any pregnant ladies have this?

i haven't had this but have heard of lots people who have and have been fine. just keep eye on it hun. i'm sure everything is fine but can understand why you are worried xxx:hugs:


----------



## levichips

ponyparade said:


> Hi ladies- can i join your thread? i am 12dpo and feeling sooo dizzy, sore boobs/nipples, super tired and crampy... feeling really odd. Taking test in the morning! eeek! xxx

welcome let us know in the morning how you get on sound good though!! x


----------



## levichips

Narla83 said:


> hey ladies, hollyrose so sorry youre not v well hunni, really hope it clears up soon, sending u lots of hugs.xx jetset and r3ady massive congrats look forward to hearing about it when i get back. Pink and levi, how are you ladies? Missin the chat loads, am back sat even so look out for a long essay!!! Speaj soon.xxxxxx

hey hope your having good time away we've missed you! i'm ok growing fast haha feel massive by the evening!! hows bump? speak sat xx


----------



## ponyparade

Took a test this morning... BFN... Got up at like 6am to take it because i needed to pee so bad! DH asked what i was doing and i told him.... (i told him id be taking a test earlier in the week) he said, "why?" (LOL men) and i said "because i think i might be pregnant"..... "oh".......... BIG SILENCE..................................... "I was just dreaming that you were pregnant".....(so weird!)

No pressure then! ha! sad it was a BFN but its not over to AF sings right? x


----------



## levichips

ponyparade said:


> Took a test this morning... BFN... Got up at like 6am to take it because i needed to pee so bad! DH asked what i was doing and i told him.... (i told him id be taking a test earlier in the week) he said, "why?" (LOL men) and i said "because i think i might be pregnant"..... "oh".......... BIG SILENCE..................................... "I was just dreaming that you were pregnant".....(so weird!)
> 
> No pressure then! ha! sad it was a BFN but its not over to AF sings right? x

no it not over til a comes hun fx'd for you hun xx


----------



## hollyrose

hope u get a bfp in the next few days!


----------



## hollyrose

well, i haven't had any more discahrge so thats good.

still feeling really ill with ms too.

how everyone else doin?


----------



## r3ady4baby

Hello ladies! I was just stopping by to tell you all Hello!

Had my pregnancy confirmed by the doctor on Wednesday. I'm feeling quite excited for my first pregnancy ever!!

So far, no morning sickness, but I'm only 4 weeks...... so I will be looking farward to it. hehe.

I haven't been online much. I'm trying to keep my mind off of miscarriage because it's all over the internet and it scares me. Even the doctors scare the crap out of newly pregnant women. All I want to do is think positive to keep my baby safe.

Loves to all of you!


----------



## Stinas

Congrats on all the BFP!!!
Can I join! Today I was 7dpo.....my bb have been sore since 4DPO....today I was as tired as can be....all I did was yawn. My back was killing me and I could not pay attention for anything. I had dizzy spells from 5DPO as well as vivid dreams. Mild pinches and pokes down there....is this a good sign??


----------



## levichips

Stinas said:


> Congrats on all the BFP!!!
> Can I join! Today I was 7dpo.....my bb have been sore since 4DPO....today I was as tired as can be....all I did was yawn. My back was killing me and I could not pay attention for anything. I had dizzy spells from 5DPO as well as vivid dreams. Mild pinches and pokes down there....is this a good sign??

welcome symptom sound very good when you going to start testing??


----------



## levichips

hollyrose said:


> well, i haven't had any more discahrge so thats good.
> 
> still feeling really ill with ms too.
> 
> how everyone else doin?

hey hun glad you haven't had anymore. sorry your feeling so rough! i've had banging head for 2 days finally gave in in night had some tablets they have worked yay hehe had sickness back yesterday think it going to last on and off all the way this pregnancy!! xx:hugs: hope you feel better soon. i've heard lucazade can help think actally was pink that told me that xx


----------



## hollyrose

thanks levi - diet coke is helping a tiny bit. sorry that ur still feeling sick too. my mum had ms the whole way through both her pregnancies. really hope it eases up for u.

welcome stinas! when u testing?

narla- r u back yet? waiting on an update on ur hols and how ur doin!


----------



## babyanise

morning all,holly,sorry your feeling rough hun.sending you a big hug:hugs:how is everyone else.im cd5 and just going to ntnp i think for as few months,see how i go.have a great weekend ladies.:flower:


----------



## Narla83

right just got a six hour drive then i shall be back to tell you all about my funfilled adventures! Hollyrose glad the spottings gone hunni! Really hope it doesnt go on for the whole 9 months. R3ady im sorry youre getting worried hunni, hope eveything is going all right for you! As for the rest of you lades will write to you in bit am currently on a car ferry nd feelin slightly queazy.xxx


----------



## hollyrose

baby - maybe a wee break will be just the thing u need. xo

narla- i'm feeling sick just thinking about being on a boat! lol! but then i feel sick all the time anyway!

hope u have a safe journey home.. u'll be knackered after all that travellin!


----------



## pink_phoenix

hi everyone hope your all doing well x x x x

cant wait for you to get back narla x x x

levi; i find by the end of the day i feel like the size of a house x x x x

hollyrose: how are you feeling today honey x x x x

welcome to the newbies, good luck :hugs: x x x x x

my symptoms have pretty much disapeared no sick ness, no feeling qeasy, no motion sickness, no back ache and im now struggling to sleep and have no appitite what so ever x dont even feel pregnant anymore x scan soon so will see how things are coming on x x x
woke up to an awful feeling this morning tho, really horrendous cramps and pains in my vjj and my bottom! almost like the bad apins i got wen i was late coming on my period, trying not to get worked up but i think its prob just cos ive had a hard few days at work x x x x x

hope everyones well x x x x


----------



## Narla83

Hey ladies :flower: Im back!!!!!!!!

Wow so much to say and read youve all been busy which is good to see!!!

So my hols was good thanks although it never really felt like I was on hols suppose it was b/c I was with all my family, but it was good!!

Had a few highs (seeing my sister with a massive bump) I had also been putting together a basket for her with everything you can imagine that shes need for her while in hospital and when lil one is born, she was so chuffed which I was pleased with it took some effort!! In retern they told us what they are going to call their baby, Ella-mae, which I think is lovely and suits them just right!!!

Ok so had a couple of lows too, :dohh: one which is fresh in my mind is standing in a sheeps field, quite a hilly one I may add, with not one but two children screaming with hale hitting us like little pellets, not fun!! I may also add that we were 2 and a half miles from our cottage and had no choice but to send oh back to a cafe and march up what felt like 90 degree mountains to get home pick up the car and drive back to pick them up at which point oh turned the corner and announced that alfie had fallen asleep as soon as he started back to the cafe so he walked the quick way back to the house!!! Arggg, we didnt walk the next day I may add!!!:dohh:

And what should have taken us 6 hours to get home has just taken us 7 and a half!!

So I must have a chat to you now...........................

Hollyrose: Hey hunni, hows you. Im sorry to read your getting bad m/s like I said before and I really hope that it wears off in a few weeks!! Have you had any more spotting? Have you told dd yet or are you leaving it a while? 

Pink: Wow great to see your hair and now put a name to a face, what a very cute bump you have there!!! How are you feeling with you m/s? Not long now til we get to see lil one in the scan piccie then!! Bet time is dragging for you, but no worries Im back now to keep your mind going!!:hugs:

Levi: Hows you hunni? M/s wearing off? How long til yor 20 week scan hun? 

Baby: I was going to ask if your going to ntnp and you answered my question, hope you get your bfp soon, taking the stress out of it all may just help everything.:hugs:

Jetset: Massive congrats hunni, look forward to hearing how your getting on!!

And last but not least a big hi to the ladies who have joined!!

So Im sure I will remember things that I want to tell you and ask you but for now I have 4 suitcases to unpack and tea so will love you and leave you.x

Loads of :hugs: your way, missed you loads!!xx


----------



## Jetset

Narla, at least you are home safe and sound now! Although I have to admit you had me chuckling about being stood in the middle of a field in the hail! That does not sound like a holiday to me at all... 

Tomorrow I will be officially 4 weeks! I still feel like a fraud and can't quite believe it is real. I did another CB Digital this morning and it showed up Pregnant in about 30 seconds, then the 2-3 appeared about a minute later. So I think it is safe to say that I am pregnant now!


----------



## levichips

hey narla glad had lovely time away and seeing your sister too!! hope you and bump doing ok? m/s still here was throwing up yesterday but it's bit better today had to go food shopping this morning to tesco nearly had to run to toilets couple times!! ah well and it coming back again now. 20 week scan is 4 weeks on tuesday feels like forever!! have you booked first midwife appointment yet? xx


----------



## Narla83

Levi: No not tempting fate, gonna wait until Ive past the 6+2 mark a week tomorow then will phone up on the monday. We've decided that we dont want to have an early scan, if things seem to be progressing ok then will leave well alone, dont want to go poking around in places that dont need to be poked now Im pregnant!!:rofl: Im starting to get a lil bump but can only really see it when I breath in as the bloating is getting me really bad. I still feel pregnant which is what Im worring about, waking up one day and not feeling it like last time but have lots of positive thoughts going on so fx'd!! Sorry youre still feeling rough, hope it starts to settle down for you soon.xx

Jetset: Takes a while doesnt it hun!! I didnt quite believe it had happened so quick again, only after I missed af last friday did it start to sink in. I also stocked up on Ics before I went and have been watching the lines get darker over the week which kinda makes it sink in a bit more!! Did you use you cbfm this month?

Ooo its so nice to chat to you all again youre gonna get bored of me!!:wacko:


----------



## levichips

yeah don't blame you was thinking you might do that yes hun possitive thinking all the way. i'm sure everything will be fine. no i'd prob wait til 12 weeks too hun xx


----------



## pink_phoenix

Narla83 said:


> Levi: No not tempting fate, gonna wait until Ive past the 6+2 mark a week tomorow then will phone up on the monday. We've decided that we dont want to have an early scan, if things seem to be progressing ok then will leave well alone, dont want to go poking around in places that dont need to be poked now Im pregnant!!:rofl: Im starting to get a lil bump but can only really see it when I breath in as the bloating is getting me really bad. *I still feel pregnant which is what Im worring about, waking up one day and not feeling it like last time* but have lots of positive thoughts going on so fx'd!! Sorry youre still feeling rough, hope it starts to settle down for you soon.xx
> 
> Jetset: Takes a while doesnt it hun!! I didnt quite believe it had happened so quick again, only after I missed af last friday did it start to sink in. I also stocked up on Ics before I went and have been watching the lines get darker over the week which kinda makes it sink in a bit more!! Did you use you cbfm this month?
> 
> Ooo its so nice to chat to you all again youre gonna get bored of me!!:wacko:

hey honey got everything crossed for you x x x x x x x 
can i just ask, u said there that woke up and just didnt feel pregnant? was it just a sudden thing! ive had some really strange pains and woke up one morning and just felt different. the symtoms just disapeared the same time and ive got no sickness, no cramps, no dizzyness. i just feel fat!! even my bbs arent as sore or hot as they have been! im starting to get a bit worried as i really thought the feeling would come back and the symptoms would re apear but thet just havent :( x x x x x


----------



## Narla83

Pink: Please try not to get yourself upset hunni, Im sure things are fine! Dont forget that the placenta will be starting to take over arond about now and your symptoms will lessen b/c this will start taking over the hormone production, if you are really concerned though pop to your docs and see what they say a women knows there body! :hugs: Hope your ok loads of :hugs: your way.xxx

Hi ladies,:flower:

How are you all today? Hope your well! Im trying to have a bit of a relaxing day but its hard as our little kitten (1 year) got hit by a car again last night, he's a bit of a pain this is the second time (the first time he had to have his tail off) he's of at the min. He has 2 fractures at the bottom of his back leg, one at the top which is very unusual, 2 fractured vertabrae in what is left of his tail and a collapsed lung :nope: Poor little man, we had his mum so we've had him since he was born they are my babies as well!! So far we think he may have to have his leg taken off if he makes it that far. Fx'd he will... These are them when they were tiny, he's the tabby....



Well thats me offloaded for the time being. loads of :hugs: your way.xxxx


----------



## levichips

aw he is gorgeous my cat got run over last year he was one didn't make it tho it so so fx'd he ok hun xxxx
pink i'd say same as narla placenta takes over about now hun so most that but if your worried pop to doctors xx


----------



## pink_phoenix

awww narla i hope the little kitty will be ok x x fingers crossed for him x x x x
i dont feel to bad now u have said that, i didnt know about the placenta taking over so with any luck it will just be that x x x x x


----------



## Narla83

Hi ladies,:flower:

So freddie the cats still hanging in there so thats good, a little less stress for me which is always welcomed!!:thumbup:

Pink: I did a bit of reading up on it for you and its quite a common worry for people, but its normal so no more worring!!! How are you feeling today hunni?

Hollyrose: Hows the m/s going hunni, guessing as your not feeling great your prob not up to comming on here. Really hope you start to feel better soon.:hugs:

Levi: Morning hun hows you today? Have you felt any movement yet from the bump they say you can feel it earlier with you second. Think I left it too long between babies felt like my first time again when I was p/g with alfie so hoping I'll feel this one a bit earlier if we get that far.xx

R3ady: Hope your not worring yourself to much hun, will be nice when your ready to have you back.:hugs:

Baby: How are you hun, not sure if your still poping in to see us but Im thinking of you and hope the ntnp approach works out for you.x

Im off to help dd make her diary of the hols so will speak later. Lots of :hugs: your way ladies.xx


----------



## pink_phoenix

im ok thanks honey x x just gettin alot of strange pains and really struggling to sleep at the minute x x x


----------



## Narla83

You going to get down to the doctors then hun? Put your mind at ease?:hugs:


----------



## hollyrose

hi, 

ur right narla. really struggling at the minute with the ms so not really up to being on here too much. but will try!

ur poor wee cat. hope it's ok.

pink - i think narla's right, if ur worried def get a scan.

levi - sorry ur still feeling sick. xo


----------



## Narla83

So my cat didnt make it sadly, he'd done something to his diafram so all his organs had pushed up so had to make that nasty dessision to put him down. Really nothing else we could have done.:cry: So bit sad here tonight, but we still have the two girls and our older cat and there a handfull so there we go.

Hollyrose: Oh hunni, massive :hugs: your way, hope it stops soon. Have the docs given you anything to help or given you any advice on what vits to take? Have heard ginger things help so like ginger ale is good, Im sure youve read up on it so will just send you another :hugs: and hope it goes away soon.xx


----------



## levichips

Narla83 said:


> Hi ladies,:flower:
> 
> So freddie the cats still hanging in there so thats good, a little less stress for me which is always welcomed!!:thumbup:
> 
> Pink: I did a bit of reading up on it for you and its quite a common worry for people, but its normal so no more worring!!! How are you feeling today hunni?
> 
> Hollyrose: Hows the m/s going hunni, guessing as your not feeling great your prob not up to comming on here. Really hope you start to feel better soon.:hugs:
> 
> Levi: Morning hun hows you today? Have you felt any movement yet from the bump they say you can feel it earlier with you second. Think I left it too long between babies felt like my first time again when I was p/g with alfie so hoping I'll feel this one a bit earlier if we get that far.xx
> 
> R3ady: Hope your not worring yourself to much hun, will be nice when your ready to have you back.:hugs:
> 
> Baby: How are you hun, not sure if your still poping in to see us but Im thinking of you and hope the ntnp approach works out for you.x
> 
> Im off to help dd make her diary of the hols so will speak later. Lots of :hugs: your way ladies.xx

 hun feeling ok today thanks. no i haven't it really strange i think i'm feeling little movements but not totally sure and it not all the time am lil worried but i'm sure eveything is fine my bump is growing haha. so sorry to hear about your cat hun so sad :hugs: xx


----------



## levichips

holly hope you start to feel better soon hun xxx


----------



## hollyrose

ms really bad today. don't know how i'm gonna make it through another 5 or 6 weeks of this! 

just wanna cry cause i feel so ill.

had to move in with my mum n dad cause can't even look after my dd.

sorry for moaning.


----------



## levichips

hollyrose said:


> ms really bad today. don't know how i'm gonna make it through another 5 or 6 weeks of this!
> 
> just wanna cry cause i feel so ill.
> 
> had to move in with my mum n dad cause can't even look after my dd.
> 
> sorry for moaning.

aw hun so sorry your so bad!!! really hope eases soon xx


----------



## Narla83

Oooo hunni, Im so sorry your feeling like this. Must be v bad if youve had to move back (that sounds bad but you know what I mean) A lorry load of :hugs: your way and try to keep your liquids up b/c dehydration can make you feel crap as well.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## levichips

well i take it back i'm sat in bed feeling little kicks but still lot later than my ds hehe but so happy hehe


----------



## pink_phoenix

im just gonna leave it if im honest im not in the mood to be prodded and poked by some snotty nosed know it all bitch at the minute! not even looking forward to my 12 week scan for the same reasons and will have to build my self up before hand so defo cnt be arsed with the agro x 
sorry to hear about the kitty narla :hugs: x x x x
hope your morning sickness gets better soon hollyrose x x x x
hope everyone else is well x x x x


----------



## babyanise

Narla83 said:


> Hi ladies,:flower:
> 
> So freddie the cats still hanging in there so thats good, a little less stress for me which is always welcomed!!:thumbup:
> 
> Pink: I did a bit of reading up on it for you and its quite a common worry for people, but its normal so no more worring!!! How are you feeling today hunni?
> 
> Hollyrose: Hows the m/s going hunni, guessing as your not feeling great your prob not up to comming on here. Really hope you start to feel better soon.:hugs:
> 
> Levi: Morning hun hows you today? Have you felt any movement yet from the bump they say you can feel it earlier with you second. Think I left it too long between babies felt like my first time again when I was p/g with alfie so hoping I'll feel this one a bit earlier if we get that far.xx
> 
> R3ady: Hope your not worring yourself to much hun, will be nice when your ready to have you back.:hugs:
> 
> Baby: How are you hun, not sure if your still poping in to see us but Im thinking of you and hope the ntnp approach works out for you.x
> 
> Im off to help dd make her diary of the hols so will speak later. Lots of :hugs: your way ladies.xx

morning,yes im still here lol.im doing good thanks.im not worrying about tcc is so nice.:thumbup:hope your cat is ok narla.how is everyone else today?


----------



## Savvy2413

Hi Everyone! :flower: I have been reading this thread and I love everything about it! I am 8DPO and having lots and lots of symptoms. You all have helped me pin-point the ones that mean the most.. I have been so ill since 4DPO, feeling so nauseated, almost throwing up and having watery mouth all the time. My CM has been creamy like I'm O'ing but I'm not O'ing! That is the biggest signal I have been watching. To my knowledge I've never had this much CM before AF, My BB's are SO sore today, they started getting sore last night but today (TMI) my nipples are red and hurting so bad. This is way different than any pre-AF symptom I've ever had. I've been having small cramps, and I don't have cramps until after AF shows, and my uterus feels "heavy" like there's a constant sensation! I really don't want to get my hopes up! Of course you can't help but pinpoint every little sign! LOL This thread seems to be a good luck charm so I would love to be part of all the BFP's! :hugs: 

I hope you are all doing well today! Thank you!! :winkwink:

OH! and I don't want to start testing till Friday.. which I will be 11DPO..


----------



## Narla83

Morning ladies,:flower:

How are we all today? So Im still helping dd do her diary of our hols infact the amount I have done it may as well be my diary :dohh: I dunno the things we do!!!

Hollyrose: Any better hunni?:hugs:

Baby: Hi ya, bets its alot less stressfull ntnp hun, good luck hope you get that BFP!!

Pink: How are you feeling today hun? You seem a bit down at the minute? You ok?:hugs:

Levi: Morning hunni, hows you?

Savvy2413: Welcome hunni, your symptoms sound good then. Not long til testing then, exciting!!! What tests have you got? How long have you been ttc for? Hope some of our luck rubs off for you!!


----------



## hollyrose

hi everyone,

how r u all today? so sorry bout ur cat narla. i have a dog and can't imagine if something happened to him.

pink, sorry ur not feeling to good. u know whats best for urself. xo

levi - that's so exciting feeling the baby move! makes it all worth it.

nothing new to report from me. no more discharge, which is great. loads of ms, which is not so great! 

welcome to the thread savvy. 

xo


----------



## pink_phoenix

afternoon everyone
narla; just everything thats going on has really spoilt it for me, im not enjoying anything and im just not happy and its really not how i thught it would be :( turned my phone off days ago and deleted my facebook cos i just want to be left alone! got my scan a week today n im not even looking forward to it! i just want it over and done with now x x x x


----------



## Jetset

Good afternoon everyone... it has been a crazy weekend for me with a friend's wedding so I feel absolutely exhausted! I almost feel jet lagged which is very strange. I was supposed to be competing three of my horses this afternoon but have dropped it to two because I just don't have the energy. My body feels like lead and I have a very upset tummy :(


----------



## hollyrose

pink - i'm sorry ur feeling so down. have u talked to any of ur family about how ur feeling? i know u said u came off antidepressants when u found out u were pregnant, maybe if u talked to ur doctor they might be able to help? xo

jetset- i know how u feel having no energy. think it'll just take time to feel like ourselves again.


----------



## r3ady4baby

Hi guys! Just checking in briefly. I have my 7 week ultrasound scheduled on Wednesday, June 15th. I will let you all know how it goes.

So far I am just a nervous wreck. So scared of miscarriage. I guess that's normal.

No morning sickness yet. I'm sorry for those of you that are suffering from it.

I've had this little ovulation type achey pain over my left ovary that I've felt since implantation. It doesn't really hurt, it's more annoying than anything, and it come's and goes every day. I'm thinking maybe Corpus Luteum Cyst, but I can't help but feel comptetley paranoid about every little thing.

Oh goodness. Early pregnancy is worse than the TWW sometimes! I just can't wait to get through it. Love to you all! :hugs:


----------



## Narla83

Hollyrose: Thanks hun was very upset about it but there really was no other choice so I cant dwell on it :shrug: Sorry m/s is still about hunni thats so crappy for you. Do you know when your scan is yet?

Pink: Im sorry your feeling like this hunni, hollyrose is right do yo have anyone to talk to b/c after all youve been going through someone to talk to could really help. Im sure you'll feel better when you see that everythings ok with the lil one and you finally get to meet them. Loads of :hugs: your way.xxx

Levi: Sorry hun I missed your post. Yippie , aww hun you must be so chuffed!!!! 

Jetset: Mm, I kinda feel like Ive been run over by a steamroller at the min so I know what your feeling and its not great.:dohh: Hope you get on ok with your horses, my dd absolutly loves riding!!

R3ady: Well I hope all goes well hun and it will put your mind at ease a bit. Try not to read about to much stuff on the internet, it will make you paranoid and stress isnt great for you at the min so just try to chill out and just enjoy being pregnant!! Lots of :hugs: your way.xx


----------



## cinnamum

i was dizzy at dpo7 but nothing today, it kinda scared me so i have been taking it as easy as possible.
my eye is twitching and i get this when i am pregnant/stressed so fingers crossed. lol xxx

congrats btw xxx


----------



## Narla83

Good luck then hunni!! Fx'd.:flower:


----------



## Savvy2413

Narla83 said:


> Morning ladies,:flower:
> 
> How are we all today? So Im still helping dd do her diary of our hols infact the amount I have done it may as well be my diary :dohh: I dunno the things we do!!!
> 
> Savvy2413: Welcome hunni, your symptoms sound good then. Not long til testing then, exciting!!! What tests have you got? How long have you been ttc for? Hope some of our luck rubs off for you!!


Hi! Well I recently got married in April, it was wonderful! We TTC once last July, it was sort of spur of the moment type thing, and I got BFN, but now that we're finally married (been together 7 years) we want a family! I just started TTC this month. I have 2 Dollar Store tests and 2 Answer Early Result tests for now. If the :witch: doesn't show by Friday I'm testing! Its so hard to not test now, but from my past experiences I don't want to go crazy! I'm 9DPO today, YAY! Today my BB's are so sore... more sore than they have been in a while! My uterus has slight twitches/fullness still, so I'm hoping and praying its a baby!! If not we have next month :thumbup:


----------



## Narla83

Hey ladies,:flower:

How are you all doing today? Just having a break from the diary homework been doing it all morn so have put dd and ds out in the garden with a washing up bowl and some bath toys to play and give me a quiet Oooo lets see well that was all of 2 minutes!!:dohh:

Savvy: Ooo congrats on your wedding hun, hope you had a lovely day!! Your symptoms sound good hunni, Im such a poasa but sometimes I wish I wasnt, going back to the tests over and over looking at it in different lights etc does drive you crazy :wacko: so good for you holding off testing!! So torows the day then, good luck hun, not sure of the time difference but will be watching for your update!!:hugs:


----------



## hollyrose

hi ladies,
how u all doing today? ms wee bit easier today thank god. 

hope ur all well!


----------



## Stinas

I am 13 DPO today...got a BFN but was sooo dizzy I could not get out of bed. Had to lay there for another hour until it settled down. Along with that I was nauseous...but still BFN. 
No AF yet. I guess im still in the waiting game. 
Full of symptoms...boobs have been sore since ovulation May 20(confirmed by smiley OPK am & pm followed by neg the next day).


----------



## babyanise

morning all,narla,so sorry about your cat.:hugs:hollyrose,how are you this morning,really hope your feeling a bit better,m/s is not nice at all.:hugs:levi,so pleased about you feeling your baby kick,so wonderful:happydance:r3ady4baby,try not to worry to much hun,glad you dont have any m/s yet.fx you don't get it to bad,if you get it at all.:hugs:pink,hope your feeling ok today.hugs to you.:hugs:


----------



## babyanise

opps,forgot to say,im on cd 11 today,and not dtd yet lol,no sign of any o so maybe ill dtd tonight,see how i feel.i love this ntnp,so relaxing .:thumbup:


----------



## hollyrose

morning ladies,

it's really quiet on here recently. know i haven't been feeling well so not on a lot so that's not helping. 

everyone else doing ok?


----------



## Narla83

Hi ladies,

Hmm, very quiet on here!! Tierdness is getting me at the min making me feel a bit crappy but on the brighter side Im 6+2 today so thats a relief!!

Hollyrose: Hows the m/s at the min hunni? Getting any easier?

Baby:Glad its more relaxing for you hun hope the less stress the sooner that BFP will make an apperance!!

Pink: How are you doing hun? Anymore excited about the scan now its getting closer?

To everyone else good luck getting those BFP';s!!!


----------



## pink_phoenix

hi everyone

naral; are you feeling better about things now? na not looking forward to the scan, told my mum i dont want her to come so im goin on my own now x x x

hows everyone else x x


----------



## Narla83

Pink: Ive still got a way to go but yea feel a bit more positive towards things still trying not to get to excited but its hard not too!! Aww hunni Im sorry your still not looking forward to it, are you starting for feel a bit more p/g again? Loads of :hugs: your way hunni.xx


----------



## babyanise

pink,sorry your not looking forward to your scan,sending you hugs :hugs:
narla im so glad everything is going well with you :thumbup:sending you lots of pos thoughts,enjoy your pregnancy:flower:
still not dtd and im cd13 and no sign of o.have ewcm so deff going to get jiggy with it tonight:blush:


----------



## Narla83

Oooo good luck then baby!!!!!:happydance: Have my fx'd for you.xxx


----------



## pink_phoenix

no dont feel pregnant at all just feel ill and down. cant sleep, cnt eat the only thing i can do at the min is cry! 
extra sticky dust your way narla x x hope you have a very h&h 9 months :D x x x
thanks babyanise good luck catchin that egg x x x x x


----------



## Narla83

Oh hun Im so sorry to hear that, can you have a chat to your midwife about things at all? Im always about if you need a chat about anything I know it seems weird but sometimes a chat to someone who isnt personally involved can really help. I dont like the thought of you being so upset, I class you ladies as my friends on here who have been there for me through really hard times and Im always ready to re-pay the favour when-ever its needed.

So for now I'm sending you a ton of :hugs:, and you really are in my thoughts during the day,so take care of yourself and that lil bump and keep in touch.:hugs:

Kate.xxx


----------



## pink_phoenix

thanks kate it really means alot x x x x x x im just really really struggling with everythin. 1 minute i wanna be on my own n cant even talk to any one the next its driving me mad that all my mates seem to be too busy for me and it pisses me right off lol x x x i feel awful coming on here and complaning all the time thats y ive tried to stay away, i know there must be so many women wishing they were in my situation but its really not been everythin it cracked up to be. i wouodnt wish what ive been thru the past few weeks on my worst enemy x x x x x x wishing you all the best with your little bump honey x x x x x defo gonna check in on u all from time to time just so i know ur all ok x x x x x x :hugs: and truck loads of :dust: to al you fantastic ladies x x x x x


----------



## babyanise

well,dtd last night,at last lol.no o yet but in starting to get some pain so fx it wont be long.pink,im thinking of you hun.:hugs:


----------



## Narla83

Hi ladies,:flower:

How are you all today? Ds is teething at the minute so had me up from 5 which is rough as Im so tierd at the min feel like Im walking around with cotton wool stuffed in my head!! Gonna try to have a bit of a chilled out day today dd is back at school so I can go for a nap with Alfie when he goes down for one :blush:

Pink: Im sure no-one thinks youre complaining hunni (I dont) thats what we're here for, some support!! Loads of :hugs: your way and as Ive said you know where I am!!!!

Baby: :happydance: Yea O!!! Good luck hunni!!:hugs:

Hollyrose: Hows that yucky m/s going hunni?

Levi: Hey hunni, how are you getting on. Scans getting closer, any idea of the sex??

Myrtle58: Just on the off chance you may pop in, how are you?:hugs:


----------



## levichips

hey how is everyone??
pink sorry your having rough time you know where we are and noone thinks your moaning hun sending lots of hugsxx
narla yeah sacn 3 weeks tomorrow i am thinking girl but i'm really not sure you never really know do you hehe 99% thinks girl then there that 1% that thinking boy hehe so we'll see. 
have had mad half term so tied now ds is shattered too i've just sent him to bed for a sleep he been doing my head in!!! he was sick all weekend we were travelling to wedding sat and he threw up everywhere in car thankfully my mum lives where wedding was so he could stay with her poor boy think he still recovering tbh he so tired!! hope everyone doing ok xx


----------



## hel76

Hello Ladies,

Have been following this thread for ages and you all seem lovely on here! Can I join in?

DH and I were planning on TTC a bit later in the year but were very careless after a wedding (weekend before last) in what was my fertile time! 

I don't use ov kits or temp, just go by cm (which is what I did with my DD and DS). So there is deffo a chance!

Pretty much since then I have felt sooo tired, am ratty have sore bbs and feel queasy on and off so am dying to do a test!

Trouble is I can't remember did I feel like this before BFP with DD & DS (was 8 and 5 years ago now)

Cycles are typically 31-34 days long so not due on till either Sun 12th or latest poss Tue 14th.....was gonna do a FRER on Thurs am so shall have to wait and see!

What I do know now though is that if this month is not the month then deffo want to start TTCing NOW lol!

Have loved reading all your posts, hope I can join in!

H x


----------



## levichips

welcome hel76!! fx'd for you that is all i did with this pregnancy my first was unplanned so wasn't watching for things. hope to hear good news thursday xx


----------



## hel76

Thank you Levichips!

Only three days till I first test so not long to wait now! 

Hx


----------



## babyanise

welcome hel76,gl for when you test.:happydance:


----------



## hollyrose

hi,

ms still there, severity comes n goes at the minute.

i know what u mean about tiredness narla, this pregnancy melarkey is v. tiring!

pink- i'm sorry ur not feeling very well. maybe when u see ur baby on the scan it'll make u feel wee bit better. 

levi- u must be so excited to find out what ur having! ur poor ds! hope he feels better soon. did u enjoy the wedding?

welcome to any newcomers!


----------



## levichips

hollyrose said:


> hi,
> 
> ms still there, severity comes n goes at the minute.
> 
> i know what u mean about tiredness narla, this pregnancy melarkey is v. tiring!
> 
> pink- i'm sorry ur not feeling very well. maybe when u see ur baby on the scan it'll make u feel wee bit better.
> 
> levi- u must be so excited to find out what ur having! ur poor ds! hope he feels better soon. did u enjoy the wedding?
> 
> welcome to any newcomers!

yeah was lovely very relaxed day and got to see lots of friends thayt havent seen for a while! was great hope you start to pick up soon my sickness only seems to be when i am hungry now so at least can ease it hopefully won't be long and you'll start to feel better xx


----------



## Narla83

Mmm, ds is having a massive nap today, hes been down since 11 so I joined him until 1. Must admit though I dont feel much better at all. When I was p/g with ds I was iron deficiant so Im not sure if its happening again as that can make you extra tierd. Dont have to see the m/w until Im 8 weeks so a while yet dont know if I should book it for next weds when I'll be 7+5 if she'll mind that Im a few days before 8 weeks I dont know??

Levi: Oo I havent been to a wedding for ages did you have a good time apart from poor ds, hope he gets better soon. I sstill think youure having a girl. I was pretty sure I was having a boy with ds and confirmed it when I saw the lil danggly bits on the scan (saw them before they told me!!)

Hollyroes: If you go by old wives tales hunni you too are having a girl, poor old you. Are you atill signed of work? Lots of :hugs: for you.xx

Hel76: Hi hunni, and welcome!! I love this thread too so Im sure youre gonna fit right in!! So thursdays t-day then (do you see what I did there) cant wait to here how you get on, your symptoms sound promising!! Have my fx'd for you and look forward to getting to know you a bit more!!


----------



## levichips

Narla83 said:


> Mmm, ds is having a massive nap today, hes been down since 11 so I joined him until 1. Must admit though I dont feel much better at all. When I was p/g with ds I was iron deficiant so Im not sure if its happening again as that can make you extra tierd. Dont have to see the m/w until Im 8 weeks so a while yet dont know if I should book it for next weds when I'll be 7+5 if she'll mind that Im a few days before 8 weeks I dont know??
> 
> Levi: Oo I havent been to a wedding for ages did you have a good time apart from poor ds, hope he gets better soon. I sstill think youure having a girl. I was pretty sure I was having a boy with ds and confirmed it when I saw the lil danggly bits on the scan (saw them before they told me!!)
> 
> Hollyroes: If you go by old wives tales hunni you too are having a girl, poor old you. Are you atill signed of work? Lots of :hugs: for you.xx
> 
> Hel76: Hi hunni, and welcome!! I love this thread too so Im sure youre gonna fit right in!! So thursdays t-day then (do you see what I did there) cant wait to here how you get on, your symptoms sound promising!! Have my fx'd for you and look forward to getting to know you a bit more!!

i'd book it for next week hun, then you'll have your bloods done i had mine before i was 8 wekks just few days she was fine. i thought i was with all dizzyness and my iron level higher than it was with ds was really shocked!! i know we havent eith last we went to was prob when ds was about 18 months old so 2 years ago xx


----------



## hel76

Hi Ladies,

Thanks for the warm welcome.

Hope all your m/s eases off soon - I had it both times till around the 16 week mark so can sympathise.

Narla - this would be the earliest I have ever tested so gonna wait til then! This weekend will be a fortnight since episodes of carelessness and I think that's when I ov'd so wouldn't of thought anything would show up on a test by now if I was?

Trying not to get my hopes up but it's blimming well hard, espec as I feel like pants!

Hx


----------



## Narla83

Yea that makes sence, you would be 14dpo at the w/end so you'd be testing around the right time, give you a chance to give you a good line if you are as well!! I like hearing about happy accidents, I was one!!!


----------



## hel76

So was I Narla lol! 

If I'm not pg though then I must have a bug of some sort as I feel so sick!

Kids off school till tomorrow and I keep on snapping at them as they won't stop fighting :growlmad:

Oh roll on thurs so I can know one way or another!

Are you still feeling sick?


----------



## Narla83

No, Im quite lucky I only get really tierd, as you'll know all the others on here have bad m/s esp hollyrose, but I never seem to (touchwood). Actually the tierdness is pretty horrible though, have taken extra iron after I woke up and Im feeling better so think I'll keep taking it and see how I go!!

What symptoms did you have with your other two? Did you get m/s? 

I know what you mean about the kids although mine cannot argue yet dd is 10 and ds is nearly 9 months, dd can start an fight in an empty room at the minute!!! Had her off two weeks and that was long enough!!


----------



## pink_phoenix

good afternoon ladies, hope everyone is well

ive had even more bad news today just to top things off! was up most of the night with pains and severe vomiting, head ache, back ache and just feeling really out of it. parents took me to a ane just to be safe and had an emergency scan to check things we coming on ok and the person ( cnt think what u would call them) didnt look very happy. he seems to think the baby is only at the size of around 8 weeks and struggled to find a heart beat. ive been advised to still attend my scan on wednesday and see what they thing there but been told basicaly not to get my hopes up. spoke to a nurse later and she said the feelings of not feeling like i was pregnant and that it wasnt my baby could have come from this and the fact that my body was already prepearing me for the worst. still in shock even tho i kind of already knew. not quite as uspet as i thought but not sure if thats because i knew it was coming or that its just not sunk in preoperly yet!!!
sending all you ladies lots of hugs and love and i really hope everything goes well for you x x x x x x x not sure how offen im going to be about but will defo pop in from time to time to see how u are all doing but thats defo the end of my baby journey for the forseeable future x xx x x lots of love always pink x x x x x
sorry if stuff doesnt make sence posted on my phone and its not great online


----------



## Narla83

Ooo pink hunni, Im so so so sorry! I know you said you didnt feel preg any more but I though it would be other things I dont know what to say :hugs: You have been through so much these past few months :hugs::hugs:

Please do stay in touch if you can and let me know how you get on on wednesday. Im sending you loads of :hugs:


----------



## pink_phoenix

thanks honey, i'll try and get on here wen i can but thinking of just disapearing for a while, get a last min holiday and just get some time to my self, spoke to work 2day and said for the next 2-3 week i dont want to work and just get things sorted and well out of the way before i come back to work. not entirely sure if ill go bk at all, dont think hospitals are gonna be a good place to be working at the moment x x x x


----------



## levichips

pink i'm so sorry hun feel so sad for you hun!!! hope you manage to sort things hun yeah i don't blame you hun also is the worst has happenened they'll sign you off for 2-3 weeks anyway they won't let you work!!! we all here if you need to chat hun thinking of you and don't blame you wanting to get away!!! xxxx


----------



## pink_phoenix

thanks ladies :hugs: x x x x


----------



## Narla83

Hunni I think if thats what you need to do then do it!! Im truely devestated for you and so sorry for what you are going through at the minute.:hugs: I think the idea of a holiday is a good one, give yourself some time to come to terms with things aand have some you time. If at any time you need a chat or anything you know where I am hunni. Please take care of yourself and do pop in if you can Im really gonna miss you.

Im going to send you more :hugs: than you can count so theres always one about when/if your feeling down. Im so so sorry and if you can/if you feel up to it, let me know how weds gos. You'll be in my thoughts hunni.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:sad1:


----------



## Savvy2413

Hi Everyone! Well I'm 14 DPO today, took a couple tests over the weekend and got BFN's. Since last Thursday I have been feeling that AF should have been here already, but she's still a no show. I tested yesterday, (which was 1 day late for AF) and I got a BFN again. I did not test today, but I do plan on testing tomorrow. Do any of you recommend a pregnancy test brand that is really good? I don't know if this is normal, but I always have a constant feeling in my uterus area, sometimes its like a burning/tightening/twitching sensation that sometimes gets me uncomfortable, and this really never happens with AF so that and me feeling sick most of the time is a dead giveaway. Also its been really wet down there, like if AF was here and I didn't have a tampon in, but when I go to the restroom there's absolutely nothing! Have any of you experienced that when you got a BFP? I'm officially 2 days late now. I just want to find out already! Since I'm 14DPO its definitely been a rough 2 week wait! It's weird I'm so used to seeing a BFN, I still can't imagine ever seeing a BFP, I'm just wishing it will come true. If not AF needs to be here asap. Okay this is my update. Hope everyone is doing well! :flower:


----------



## r3ady4baby

Awww Pink! I am so sorry to hear that. You poor thing. I just wish I could give you a HUGE hug! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Sounds like you need to just relax and take some time. We will all be here for you if and when you decide you want to chat. Until then, please take care.


----------



## hel76

Hi Pink - I haven't been involved in any of the posts amongst you girls but have been following this thread. 

I just wanted to say that I'm really sorry to hear your sad news.

Narla - yes I had m/s with both my two - after I got my BFP till around the 14-16 wk mark.....don't recall feeling like this beforehand tho - who knows maybe it's all in my head lol :wacko:

Hx


----------



## Narla83

Morning ladies,:flower:

Another tierd me this am, lo decided that 3:30am would be a good time to wake up last night finally got him back down at about 4:30! Lil monkey!!

Pink: How are you doing hunni?:hugs:

Savvy: Well it could have been late implantation so thats why it may not be picking it up yet hun. The symptoms sound good, a frer is always highly recommended on here and it picked this p/g up before the ics. I know before my bfp my discharge was a milky like substance and as you descibe a very wet feeling almost like af was there so kept dashing to the loo to check:blush:. Sorry about the tmi but what the hey!! Have my fx'd for you hun.x

Hel76: Hey hun, wish it was more easier to tell if the symptoms are af/BFP drives the sainest person :wacko: Not long now though, although Im sure the sicky feeling isnt nice!! 

Hollyrose: Hows that m/s? Are you still with your parents at the min?:hugs:

Levi: Gonna phone and make m/w apppointment today. How are you getting on, is levi getting used to the idea of being a big bro?:hugs:

Baby: Any sign of o hun? Have you been busy bd'ing or are you relaxed about the whole thing? Fx'd for you hunni.:hugs:


----------



## hollyrose

aw pink i'm so sorry. i really hope everythings ok when u go for ur scan on wed. please let us know how it goes. big hugs. xo


----------



## hollyrose

well i had my booking-in appointment this morning and it lasted for an hour and a half!

they said because my ds had shoulder dystocia i would have a labour ward birth rather than a midwife led birth and also referred me for gestational diabetes testing cause she was quite big.

can't wait until my 12 weeks scan. will be waiting on the appointment letter now!

sorry ur feeling so tired narla. it's hard enough with one child to look after never mind two.

ms still here. still staying with my mum n dad n still off work. hoping it'll start to ease up soon tho!

xo


----------



## pink_phoenix

afternoon ladies, 
hollyrose hope you ms gets better soon! im defo not gonna miss mine x x x x x good luck with ur scan at 12 week, it does come round eventualy even tho it doesnt feel like it x x x x

narla aww honey hope u have managed to get enough sleep tho! plays funny games with ur mind a lack of sleep doesnt it x x x x

well its defo the end for me, started bleeding lastnight so went back to the hospital, got a d and c booked for thursday afternoon and they cancled my scan for me so at least i didnt have to x x x i honestly cant wait to get it over and done with now so i can get some sort of normality back in my life x x x x x x 

kepping my fingers crossed for you lot and sending lots of love :hugs: and :dust: to you all x x x x x x

thanks again aswell for all your kind messages, its lovely to know ive got the support of so many fantastic ladies x x x x x x


----------



## babyanise

glad all went well hollyrose.narla i have o'd and dtd the night before and thats it lol,so very relaxed this end.hope your not feeling to tired as the day goes on.hugs to you pink.r3ady4baby,how are you hun?Savvy2413,keeping everything crossed for you.:thumbup:hope everyone else is well?levi,how are you?


----------



## babyanise

pink_phoenix said:


> afternoon ladies,
> hollyrose hope you ms gets better soon! im defo not gonna miss mine x x x x x good luck with ur scan at 12 week, it does come round eventualy even tho it doesnt feel like it x x x x
> 
> narla aww honey hope u have managed to get enough sleep tho! plays funny games with ur mind a lack of sleep doesnt it x x x x
> 
> well its defo the end for me, started bleeding lastnight so went back to the hospital, got a d and c booked for thursday afternoon and they cancled my scan for me so at least i didnt have to x x x i honestly cant wait to get it over and done with now so i can get some sort of normality back in my life x x x x x x
> 
> kepping my fingers crossed for you lot and sending lots of love :hugs: and :dust: to you all x x x x x x
> 
> thanks again aswell for all your kind messages, its lovely to know ive got the support of so many fantastic ladies x x x x x x

im so so sorry pink,truly i am.sending you lots of love.xxxx


----------



## Narla83

Pink hunni sending you :hugs: but like you say you can get back to normality somewhat and start looking to the future. You are being increadably strong hun and I admire that as I know how much it does hurt.:hugs: I hope things go ok on thurs or as ok as it can be, I will be thinking of you. Loads of love and :hugs: your way hun.xx


----------



## pink_phoenix

thanks ladies x x x x


----------



## Narla83

So Ive done it, made my appointment to see the m/w. Its next fri at 9am so I'll be exactly 8 weeks.

Im still shaking hoping I havent cursed this pregnancy, stupid I know but I cant help it.:nope:


----------



## r3ady4baby

Narla! You'll be okay. You've made it this far! 

Hopefully next week we'll be celebrating heart beats together. I have my first scan at 7 weeks next wednesday.

Both of our little beans can do it!! Yes they can!!!!


----------



## Narla83

Thanks hunni, how are you feeling now?:hugs:


----------



## babyanise

gl with your scan r3ady4baby and narla,well done for making your app.:thumbup:


----------



## Narla83

Hey ya ladies,:flower:

How are we today?

Yeiiii, have new sofas comming today so gotta get the old ones out which are already hoovered and cleaned (god Im good) get oh to put them out shortly then wait for new ones between 1-4pm so not sure what we're gonna sit on for the time being but lo will love having the space to crawl round in!!

Hollyrose: Glad it went well hun. Is the diabetes one where you have to have blood taken over 3 hours?


----------



## hollyrose

pink i'm so sorry! i'll be thinking of u. xo


----------



## hollyrose

yeah midwife said u go to the hospital and they take blood then u drink a sugary drink n go away for a few hours n they test ur blood again then. said it would be some time after my first scan.

new sofas! lovely! r they leather or fabric? what colour? sorry for being nosy but i love housey things! lol!

baby - glad ur feeling more relaxed. 

hope everyone else is doing ok?

ms bad today. craving strawberries tho so ate some there now n took the edge off the sickness.


----------



## Narla83

Hey hun, I had that with ds b/c I had alot of glucose in my urine. Went in at 9 and had first blood test then had to drink a glass of lucozade (yuk) then left an hour back in again to drink some more and wait another hour and then one last test. I had to wait in the docs surgary as youre not aloud to walk around really, so so boring!! Luckly it was fine, think it was the amount of chocie bars I was eating!! I hope yours are ok :hugs:

The sofas are a red fabric with a grey pattern, If you click on the smaller red one at the bottom this is the sofa.........

https://www.harveysfurniture.co.uk/products/living-room/collections/vita/vita-3-seater-pillow-back-sofa-other-colours.aspx?oID=28952

They'll look nice once we get the floor down, decided against the grey tiles in the end and are going for wood so will have to wait just a bit before that goes down!!


----------



## hollyrose

love the sofa! that'll look lovely with a wooden floor narla! 

well my urine tests have been normal but think they are concerned that my dd was 9lbs 4 n half ounces n got stuck on her way out. really hope i don't have it tho. not going to worry about now unless i have to!

mw said ur not allowed to move around a lot. will take a good book with me then!


----------



## levichips

holly glad all went well. ive got to have GD test too levi was 10lb and was far to big for me he couldn't even engage he was stuck trying to so had to have section i'm really hoping this one is smaller!!!! im having mine between 24-28 weeks.

narla hope appointment comes quick for you hun, levi is so excited about being big brother he keeps kissing and huging my tummy and blowing bubbles on it!!! before you know it you'll be having scans can't wait so excted for you all waiting to have scans!!!

i'm shattered today levi been nightmare at sleeping lately was up half the night had hour sleep while he was in school before but i being little sod cus he's so tired so he had 25min nap after school and he'll be in bed early tonight hopefully that will sort him out!! haha he has got his first sports day tomorrow all being well with weather so excited for him. i'm been having sickness today again just feeling it went back to gym lastnight first time in weeks man it's mad how unfit you get with short time haha mind you wasn't pushing myself like i would when wasn't pregnant.

pink i'm thinking about you hun and will be thinking loads tomorrow hun remember we are here for you xxxxxxx


----------



## levichips

ps narla love the new sofa xx


----------



## r3ady4baby

Narla83 said:


> Thanks hunni, how are you feeling now?:hugs:

I'm feeling OK. Not experiencing any Morning sickness and that scares me, even though I know I could just be one of the lucky ones. I still have BB pain that ranges from a little tender to OMG DON'T COME NEAR ME!!! LOL. And the girls have some big blue veins showing themselves. I'm peeing quite often, and I'm SUPER tired..... so I guess I have symptoms, I'm just worrying about every little thing you know? I'm 6 weeks today! 1 Week til my scan!!!!

BTW- Your sofa is AMAZING!! It's exactly what I would pick too!


----------



## Narla83

Ooo glad you all like it, has been a nightmare few hours!! They had to take the front door off and no-one seemed to have an alan key so was just MAD!! Finally got them how I want them for the time being and now just desperate for the floor to be done. My bil will be putting it down so just gotta wait for them to have time to come up!! I must say ladies we all have great taste!!:winkwink:

R3ady: I dont have m/s thankfully (never had in all my pregnancies) Im just more aware of the other symptoms I think. As soon as I hit 6 weeks Im never out the loo peeing, ridiculasly (sp) tierd too, bb's get sore and bigger and the feeling of just being pregnant is hanging in there too so thats reassuring!! Oo you must be so excited for your scan hunni!!:hugs:

Hollyrose: Yea, a looooooooooong book!!! Gosh poor you she was a big one then!! I havent done to bad so far, dd was 4ld 4oz and 7 weeks premmie and ds was 7lb 13oz and 39 weeks so not to bad at all.

Levi: Im excited for your scan hun see what your having!! WOW 10lb thats one big baba are you haoping for a normal birth or will you have to have a section again? Hope the extra sleep sorts him out hun and well done you for going to the gym, Ive given up my excersize at the min b/c it was very cardio and think it would be to much, but the amount of running around the house I do Im managing not to put on anything at the min.

Glad we're still keeping up the thread ladies, :hugs: too you all.xx


----------



## levichips

i can't wait eith less than 3 weeks hehe!! just getting levi bathed at to bed and DH out to football so quiet evening for me hehe. i've lost 9 lb so far and just started to put some on but not counting it as on til reach pre pregnancy weight haha 
well i'm really wanting another section cus just worries me that same will happen again and just feel safer doing it that way i see consultant after my 20 week scan so i'll find out then. feel like can plan with levi too then haha cus i didn't tell anyone was in hospital with levi til i'd had him and want the same again so can just arrange for my friend to have him if have section xx

so glad this thread has kept going too it brilliant and to see how everyone is getting on xx


----------



## hel76

Hi Ladies,

Good to see you are all doing well!

I took advantage of the boots bogof of FRER today and seeing as I had the tests the temptation proved too much for me!

Took a test this lunchtime and I have got a faint BFP!

Have never tested this early before so have always had a strong line but there is definitely a line!

I have gone from feeling soooo sure I was pg to thinking am I imagining it all? But there was my line!

I have been feeling so rough, tired, boobs are bigger and v sore but I'm not due on till either sun or latest Tue (cycles fluctuate) but think I must of OV'd 2 weekends ago this weekend which is when we were naughty :happydance:

So now have another 3 tests so shall test again tomorrow which FMU and see if the line is any darker.

Not saying anything to DH yet until it is darker as I still feel that it's very early and something could go wrong (have had a miscarriage before @ 5 wks).

Also I have never felt sypmtoms this early on - don't know if that's a good thing or not?!

Anyway shall let you know how I get on tomorrow.

Thanks for reading (if u got this far lol)

Hx


----------



## levichips

yay congratulations hun hope all goes well!!!!! xxx


----------



## babyanise

congrats to you hun.:happydance:

i wont be on for a few days ladies,as some of you no my mum has cancer and yesterday she had her 2nd liver opp but they found cancer in her stomach so stopped the opp.there is nothing more they can do for her now,dont know how long she has left and it was her 64th birthday yesterday.:cry:just need some time to let this all sink in.take care everyone,bk in a few days.:hugs:


----------



## levichips

babyanise said:


> congrats to you hun.:happydance:
> 
> i wont be on for a few days ladies,as some of you no my mum has cancer and yesterday she had her 2nd liver opp but they found cancer in her stomach so stopped the opp.there is nothing more they can do for her now,dont know how long she has left and it was her 64th birthday yesterday.:cry:just need some time to let this all sink in.take care everyone,bk in a few days.:hugs:

:hugs: what a hard time for you hun thinkining about you hun xxx lots :hugs:


----------



## pink_phoenix

will be thinking of you baby, i know its such a hard time i cant imagine what your going thru, we lost our uncle a few years back and even tho it was hard it was good to know he wasnt suffereing anymore. i hope your family has a happy a time as possible at a time like this! sending you lots of love and :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: x x x x x x xx x x


----------



## hel76

So sorry to hear of your sad news Baby. My heart goes out to you and family. 

Hope your Mum is as comfortable as possible.


Hx


----------



## hel76

Morning Ladies,

Tested again with FMU today and got another faint BFP altho it is more prominent than yesterday's but not as dark as the control line.

CD29 of a possible 31 to latest 34 day cycle.

Does anyone know if I test with Clearblue digi the likelihood of it being positive?
I've never tested with one of these before and I am itching to tell DH but wanted a positive from one of them before I told him.

Am a bit scared to test with one of them in case it's too early?

Thanks!

Hx


----------



## Narla83

Hi ladies,:flower:

Hel76: Massive congrats hunni:happydance:, if its a frer your testing with then you should get an answer on a digi. My line was really faint and I got 'pregnant 1-2' so off you go and test!!!!! Lokking forward to piccies.:hugs:

Baby: Aww hunni, not much I can say just that Im so sorry and Im thinking of you and your family at this really hard time. I hope your mum is comfortable. Take care hunni, lots of :hugs: your way.xxxxxxx

Pink: How are you doing today? What time are you in?

Loads of :hugs: to you ladies who are having a tough time of it at the min.xx


----------



## hollyrose

baby i'm so sorry about ur mum. my mum has had breast cancer twice now so i know a little bit how u feel. my thoughts and prayers are with u and all ur family. xo


----------



## hollyrose

hel76 - congratualtions! yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!

i didn't try a cb digi until i was 6 weeks cause i was scared it would say less weeks than i was but it said 3+! u'll never know if u don't try.

levi - i find i feel more sick if i don't get a good sleep. that's so cute ur ds 1st sports day! u'll be so proud.

narla- is it any easier giving birth to a smaller baby? probably hurts just as much!

pinl- thinking of u today. xo


----------



## Jetset

Good afternoon ladies... I have not ventured back onto this post for a while as I have been having a pretty crappy week :( 

On Friday night I started spotting with brown blood and it has continued all the way up to today (and continues to do so). I went to A&E on Saturday morning and they did a urine test which showed up as a strong positive and booked me in for an early scan. However, on Monday the bleeding had become heavier so I went to the EPU and ended up being sent for an emergency scan as there was a fear of an ectopic. 

The doctor did an internal, took swabs and took bloods before sending me down for a scan in the afternoon. The scan was done internally and showed a gestational sac and yolk sac, confirming my dates as 5 weeks and 2 days at that point. There was no explanation of why I continue to bleed, only that my HCG was 9000 which they considered good and then rebooked me in for a follow up scan next Thursday when I will be 6 weeks and 5 days. 

I hope your week has been better than mine so far... I just wish I could go to sleep and wake up on Thursday morning now!


----------



## levichips

sports day was brilliant was only an hour but levi loved it!! couldn't take picture tho unfortunatly ah well.hope everone doing ok x x


----------



## hel76

Hi Again Ladies,

Was doing the Asda shop with DS earlier & I literally felt like I was gonna pass out as felt so sick so I thought sod this and headed for the medicine aisle and got myself a clearblue digi.

Have just done it now and OMG pregnant flashed up within a min and then 1-2! OMG! :happydance:

So I guess I am! Gonna try to start believing it now :haha:

Going to tell DH tonight - he's gonna be soooo shocked lol as I played the whole thing down about poss being pg (after not using precautions) plus I have managed not to tell him how sick I've been feeling lol love surprising him hehe, he'll have a heart attack! :haha:

Thanks to you all for listening and for your advice. Can post pics if you would like later.

Just hoping that nothing goes wrong as I know it's such early early days.

Love and dust to all!
Hx


----------



## hel76

Hi Jetset,

How scary for you but great news that all seems as it should be for your no of weeks.

I know how you feel as I had fresh red blood with DD around the same time (she's now 7!).

Hope this week flies for you and you get to see your little bean again next week (think you can see the heartbeat @ 6wks?).


Hx


----------



## levichips

Jetset said:


> Good afternoon ladies... I have not ventured back onto this post for a while as I have been having a pretty crappy week :(
> 
> On Friday night I started spotting with brown blood and it has continued all the way up to today (and continues to do so). I went to A&E on Saturday morning and they did a urine test which showed up as a strong positive and booked me in for an early scan. However, on Monday the bleeding had become heavier so I went to the EPU and ended up being sent for an emergency scan as there was a fear of an ectopic.
> 
> The doctor did an internal, took swabs and took bloods before sending me down for a scan in the afternoon. The scan was done internally and showed a gestational sac and yolk sac, confirming my dates as 5 weeks and 2 days at that point. There was no explanation of why I continue to bleed, only that my HCG was 9000 which they considered good and then rebooked me in for a follow up scan next Thursday when I will be 6 weeks and 5 days.
> 
> I hope your week has been better than mine so far... I just wish I could go to sleep and wake up on Thursday morning now!

hun that must have been horrible hope week goes quick for you but all sounds good so far hope all be ok next week hun xx:hugs:


----------



## levichips

hel76 said:


> Hi Again Ladies,
> 
> Was doing the Asda shop with DS earlier & I literally felt like I was gonna pass out as felt so sick so I thought sod this and headed for the medicine aisle and got myself a clearblue digi.
> 
> Have just done it now and OMG pregnant flashed up within a min and then 1-2! OMG! :happydance:
> 
> So I guess I am! Gonna try to start believing it now :haha:
> 
> Going to tell DH tonight - he's gonna be soooo shocked lol as I played the whole thing down about poss being pg (after not using precautions) plus I have managed not to tell him how sick I've been feeling lol love surprising him hehe, he'll have a heart attack! :haha:
> 
> Thanks to you all for listening and for your advice. Can post pics if you would like later.
> 
> Just hoping that nothing goes wrong as I know it's such early early days.
> 
> Love and dust to all!
> Hx

yay congrats hun hope all goes well with pregnancy look forward to seeing how you go :happydance:


----------



## pink_phoenix

well what a fu*king waste today was!! not allowed to have a wee as i needed a full bladder struggled all morning not to go! ( managed to not go wen i woke up and all day till i got seen) arrives at the hospital at 12 only to be sat waiting to be seen till half 2, still desperate for a piss to then have a massive argument with the doc and anethetist as the w*ankers practicaly dragged me round the room by my arm trying to get the needle in as im pretrified of needles. it would have been a more productive day if id have gone and sat in the middle of the lanes on the motor way! im fu*king sick of immagrant docs that think its ok to treat white woman like cattle like they do there own kind! that anetetist will think twice about it next time after almost knocking two of his teeth out!
ive had enough i just want things to be over and done with and its just one more nightmare after the other.
my turkish supervisor translated a saying they have in turkey the other day and i think it suits me down to the ground!
im that unlucky id get fucked in the middle of the desert by a polar bear!! 

sorry for the rant ladies im just so so annoyed! my arms are covered in bruises and i just look like ive been battered! and now i have to wait till monday to be seen by a different doc at a different hospital all the way in leeds on monday morning wich is over and hours drive away!

hope everyone is having a better day than me x x x dont think its humanly possible for anyones to be any worse!


----------



## Narla83

Pink: Oh hunni, Im so sorry that its been a rubbish day for you. Are you still bleeding? Lots of :hugs: your way.xx

Levi: Oo glad he had a great time today, bet he's shattered now!!

Hel76: Massive congrats again hun, love them words!! Never get bored of them!! In fact I made use of an offer on over here at the min and brought 4 frer, crazy I know :wacko: but just wanted to see the test line darker than the control line!!!


----------



## pink_phoenix

just like spotting, but the pain is the worst thing! x x how are you feeling? u looking forward to your apoointment? x x x x


----------



## Narla83

Um yeah and no, still not convinced I havent cursed this pregnancy. Im not sleeping b/c I worry about it so Im grumpy when Im awake towards oh. Only another week and a day to wait how tierd can one person get :shrug: suppose we'll find out!!

Oh hunni Im sorry its so painfull for you, did the hosp give you anything for the pain? Cant believe youve got to wait until monday now thats awful :nope: I remember feeling that I just wanted it all over and to get back to normal, are they still sure you need a d&c? Loads of :hugs: youre way hun.xx


----------



## pink_phoenix

the only thing that have given me is bruises and an even bigger fear of needles! i cnt tell to be honest they seem to be talking round in circles. im still pregnant as the bleeding didnt expell the baby but im not pregnant cos the baby stopped growing so fuck knows! all i want is for it to be over now! im gonna take photos of the bruises and send them to the head office of the company and also make a big deal of pointing it out to the staff on monday just so i have back up! the doc this time will be female so with any luck there wont be 3 hours of fannying about and a bad attitude and shitty bedside manner! 
i really hope you feel better soon hun, and trust me u will sleep soon! i got to the point i was in bed for days lol. one day at work ment 2 days in bed after x x x lots of :hugs: and love your way x x x


----------



## pink_phoenix

just been sat up for ages writing a formal complaint about the treatment by that doc and aneathatist form today! my arms so bruised it looks like ive been attacked and its that sore i can lift it above my head! i cant even put it on the keyboard of my lap top to write! its taking ages typing with one hand! had to get my mum to help me get undressed! im not going down with out a fight!! and also mentioned that i am contacting citizens advice and will 2moro be attending my local a and e if my arm is no better! haha im such a bitch i wont stop till some one loses their job! as i think if thats how they are going to treat people thats wat they deserve!! lets see if hes smirking off the other side of his face wen i take him to court x x x


----------



## Narla83

Hi ya Ladies,:flower:

So dd was out last night and it was very weird!! They had a camping trip (I say trip it was in the school field) put up tents and cooked their own pizzas, so missed her like crazy and waiting til 2:45 when we can go pick her up a bit earlier as Im sure they're all shattered!! So used the time to gut her bedroom and put it back together, now looks much better and is all ready for her to trash it so it goes back to how it was by hmm lets have a guess, I reckon by tomorow morning :dohh:

Pink: Oh hunni, Im so sorry that youre having to go through all this. Not only lossing your baby but having to deal with unsympathetic people. I think you need to do what you feel is right and if thats youre next course of action then I hope it goes your way. How did you get on at the CAB? Loads of :hugs: your way.xx

Hollyrose: How are you feeling hunni?

Baby: Hey hun, not sure if you will see this but Im thinking of you :hugs: make sure you take care of yourself at the min too hun.:hugs:

Levi: Hey ya, how are you getting on? Did levi sleep well after sports day?

Hel76: How are you hunni? How did your dh take the news?

Jetset: Sorry I missed youre earlier post, I have been keeping up with your thread in 1st tri, am glad it all appears to be settling down and Im sorry you had to go through that. Hope all goes well at the scan and looking forward to piccies!!!

Off to hoover the bedrooms now if Alfie will let me, his first top tooth has just broken through so he's off food and very cuddly at the min. Hes so cute when he's like that and he's just started giving me kisses. I get covered in drool of course but there still cute!!! Although getting anything done when he's awake is a different matter (or my excuse to sit on here talking to you ladies:winkwink: but dont tell anyone)!!

:hugs: Your way.xx


----------



## hollyrose

aw pink i'm so sorry u were treated so badly at the hospital! i don't have a fear of needles and found going into the hospital when i was miscarrying very scary so i can't imagine how hard u found it. i can't believe u were treated like that! did they not have any sympathy for ur situation and the fact that u have a needle phobia? anyway, i'm thinking of u. xo

narla - ur ds sounds so cute and ur dd sounds like what i imagine mine will be like in a few years! lol! it's mad cause i spend most of the time saying i'd love 5 mins to myself but when my dd is not with me i miss her like mad! 

still have ms, seems to be getting worse in the evening and at night time, but during the day is bad enough too! bbs are sooooo sore! they seem to have grown loads. don't wanna moan and know it's all good signs that everythings going as it should. just can't wait to see the baby now, will make it all more real then i think.


----------



## Narla83

Hollyrose: Yea I know what you mean hun. Shes quite constant but is also quite happy to look after ds if I need her to so I can have a shower or something so I cant complain. Def 10 going on 20, loves her make-up and mine and Im sure it wont be long before shes after my clothes (she already pinches my shoes, flip-flops that is not my high ones, god that will be next :dohh:) and ds is very cute (even if I say so myself) but such a cheeky monkey with it!! He's taken to a new favorite snuggle toy that has to go everywhere with us, hmm bet you couldnt guess what it is............ a bath sponge!!! I have to have a seperate one for the bath and he gets so upset when he has to get out the bath, I have to have sponge 2 near us so I can give it to him :wacko:

I love them to bits though and hopefully this next one will have just as much character!!!

So annoying about the m/s but like you say at least you know that things are ok if you have the symptoms, when is your scan do you know yet? We should be quite close together, well within a few weeks of each other!! Have you considered getting a doppler, they seem to be all the rage in the 1st tri forum?

Ooo forgot to say yippie 7 weeks today!!!!!!!! Oo and you'll be 9 weeks soon yippie!!!!

Well this is quite an essay sorry for going on, will speak soon.:hugs:.xx


----------



## hollyrose

yeah i was thinking about getting a doppler but not sure which one? also don't wanna spend a lot of money on it! what about u? any advice on which is best?

congrats on being 7 weeks! can't believe i'm nearly 9!

my dd loves walking round in my high heels and has gotten into my makeup bag a few times! she totally ruined my very expensive guerlain bronzer and a lipstick! have been very careful to keep it out of reach since.


----------



## pink_phoenix

afternoon ladies! x x x
narla; sorry hun i dont know what CAB means lol! defo not the sharpest tool in the box here lol x x x how are you feeling today? x x x x
hollyrose; the nursing staff were great it was just the arse hole athnic doc and anetatist that was the problem! they dont have sympaty for any one othere than their selfes do they! u know with them being so hard done by and must be hard when everyone hates you! suprised he didnt play the race card they naromaly do! when are they gonna realise we hate them cos there f*ucking scum and all treat people like there sh*t of the bottom of their shoe not because their skin is another colour! im not being funny but if thats how they are they shouldnt allow anything but english doctors in england! X X X X X X X

anyways rant over hope your both having a nice day x x x x x


----------



## Narla83

No hun its me being lazy and not knowing how to spell I mean the citezens advice bueruo :rofl: and Im so lazy I didnt lokk it up to see how you spelt it!!:blush:


----------



## pink_phoenix

hahahaha yea its made sence now lol! not spoke to them yet as i got a reply this morning from one of the big wigs of the company! will only ring if they get arsey haha x x x x


----------



## Narla83

Ah right, did they say anything helpfull? Certainly doesnt help to have people behaving like that when you are already going through such a hard time!! Sometimes I think doctors can be so unsympathetic and clinical and forget that their patients are actual human beings and have feelings :nope: I really hope these people on monday are more understanding with your situation and treat you better hunni, god knows you could do with it at the minute :hugs:

Loads of :hugs: making their way to you as you read this.xxxx


----------



## Jetset

Good morning ladies... 

Pink, I am not too far from you (I grew up in Bolton and my husband works in Bury, we currently live near Chorley). I cannot believe how roughly they have treated you, regardless of the fact that you are going through a really difficult time emotionally. 

Narla... when is your scan? 

Does anyone else still feel as though it is not real. I keep expecting to start AF at any time, and just don't 'feel' pregnant at all. This morning I was woken up at 3am with what I think was morning sickness, but then I start thinking it could also be a bit of a bug. I woke up with a tummy that felt so empty it was uncomfortable, then waves of nausea kept coming over me but I was still starving???


----------



## hel76

Good Morning Ladies,

How is everyone today?

Jetset - I think it's completely normal for you not to feel pregnant - I remember with my last two that I felt like that on and off until I seen them at the 12 wk scan and then it seemed real! Seems so long away!

Hollyrose - I feel the same as you, really sick, tired and v sore boobs. The sickness is the worse part but hopefully for you that'll ease off soon - it does for most people settle down after 12 wks.

Narla - DH did nearly have a heart attack lol. I was a bit cruel actually - put the CB digi under his nose and said have a look at that! He had no idea as I hid all symptoms from him and played everything down - he went white, poor thing!

TBH it was always me that wanted a third more but I know he'll be fine, just need to let the news sink in, it was a shock!

And my DD sounds like a younger version of yours lol - 7 going on 17 but I know she'll be a great help!

When did you guys have your booking-in appointment?

Spoke to dr yesterday who said MW doesn't see me for the booking-in appointment till 8 weeks - am sure it was sooner than that before - it's gonna be a long 8 weeks, AF was due tomorrow (I think) so not even four weeks yet!

Hx


----------



## levichips

jetset- that is how my morning sickness started with me this time. i felt exactly the same as you until 12 week scan and not until i started to feel movements it became really real it will come xx

hel- my dh was exactly the same and we'd just started trying but after a day he was fine again it was lot more me wanting anoth dh would have been very happy with just one but i was desprate for another so he said ok. but he going for snip after this one hope he gets over it soon hehe xx

hows everyone else today? xx


----------



## Narla83

Hi ladies,:flower:

Well I feel like cr** today, really heavy eyed and yucky :nope: Gonna grab a bite of lunch while Im writting this then take an Iron tablet and hope it makes me feel better.

Hel76: Shes a handfull but they love each other so much its so sweet!! Not telling her about this one until Im 12 weeks as she got so upset last time. Have my booking appointment next friday so I'll be exactly 8 weeks, they dont see you earlier at mine either.

Jetset: Saw your pic in the other forum, very sweet!! You having your scan next week then? I'll hopfully get my scan date through after my appoint next fri so wont be to long I hope!!

Hope you other ladies aree ok, lots of :hugs:


----------



## Narla83

Hi ladies,:flower:

Wow, very quiet on here y/day!! I had a shower so its not b/c I smell :brush: Anyways, Im feeling better today not quite sure why it hits me like that but its not nice :shrug:!! 

How are you all today?:hugs:


----------



## hollyrose

hi,

had a chilled out day yesterday dh took dd out visitng family. 

hows everyone doing?


----------



## Narla83

:happydance:Congrats on the 9 week mark hun :cake:


----------



## babyanise

morning everyone,hope you are all well today,m/s not to bad for you ladies.im cd 20 today,another week untill af not that im botherd at the min as we only dtd once.
mum should be home this week but she is trying to pretend its not happening by not talking about it,she has gone into a shell.thanks for all your kind wishes.:hugs:


----------



## Jetset

Morning ladies... I have not been on over the weekend as I have had a hellish one :( 

On Saturday my beautiful Siamese cat crashed and ended up in the vets all weekend. She has renal failure, which up until this weekend has been showing some improvements and had good results with her medication and diet. I am absolutely heart broken because she is like my shadow, everywhere I am she is stood right next to me. She has been a huge part of my life for the past 8 years and I always envisaged her sat on my bump looking after my little one. 

I went to visit her yesterday afternoon and took her lots of supplies including steak, tuna and chicken. Thankfully, she seems to have eaten some of this over night and has been comfortable. But deep down I don't think my lady is going to be with me for much longer. I just cannot imagine my house without her. 

Therefore, the worries I have had over the past few weeks have had to take a back seat and will continue to do so until I get her home...


----------



## Narla83

Hi ladies,:flower:

Another rough one today but thats not helped by the fact that Im still not sleeping much :dohh:

Pink: Let me know how you get on today hun. My thoughts are with you and Ihope its less stressfull than last time.:hugs:

Baby: Oh hun I'm so sorry. Can understand why ttc is not so important at a time like this, am thinking of you :hugs:

Jetset: Sorry to hear about your cat hun, I lost one of my 'babies' two weeks ago and it still breaks my heart. We'd had them since they were born and like I say they are very much my other 'babies'. I still have his two scatty sisters but its not the same. I hope she pulls through hunni lots of :hugs:

How are you other ladies?


----------



## hollyrose

evening ladies,

got my scan date today. it's 11th july @ 2pm. so i'll be 13 weeks + 1. hoped it wou;d've been for the week before but ah well. can't wait now!

jetset, sorry about ur cat i hope it's ok.

narla, i;m totally with u on the tiredness thing today! had a nap which i never do.

baby, i'm sure ur mum will be dealing with it the best way she can. it can't be easy for any of u.


----------



## Narla83

Urgg its yucky!!! It feels like I have a bad hangover which is not fair as I havent had one of those for well over 18 months!!!:nope: I cant even eat with it yuck, yuck, yuck...........

Yeiiiiii for your scan hun, you must be so excited I know I am for you!!! Ive done some calculations, in my head of course, so this goes from when Ive written this (so about 20:19)

Theres *28* days til you scan
Which is *672* Hours
Which is *40,320*Minutes
Which is *2,419,200* Seconds!!

Just to help it go quicker :rofl:

Well heres to tomorow, lets hope we feel better!! :hugs: to you.xx


----------



## pink_phoenix

good afternoon ladies x x x

babyanise; my thoughts are with you and your MIL honey i hope she goes from stregth to strength once shes home. its supprising how much some one improves when they arrive home x x x 

jetset; im so sorry to hear about ur kitty honey, my heart goes out to you! i remember my cat leaving us after 18 yrs and i was completly heart broken. sending you and kitty lots of love and i hope everythin works out for the best x x x 

narla; hi honey hope your well, i hated that hangover feeling too! not nice especialy wen u havent had the good night drinking before and. today went really well. staff were so much better. anethatist was amazing, i didnt even know he had done the canular till i felt the tape going on my arm to hold it in place. was such a relief. doc was lovely aswell really couldnt have asked for anyhing more from them x x x x x still in quite a bit of pain and struggling to get comfy but i have managed to sleep and got a hot waterbottle permanatly attatched to my stomach but i'll get there x x x x x
thanks eveyone for the kind words, you will never know how much its ment to me knowing i have you wonderful ladies here x x x x x x x x


----------



## Narla83

Oh pink Im so glad to hear from you hun was starting to worry (silly I know).
Im glad that things went better today and the people were clearly alot more understanding and sympathetic towards your situation. Im sorry your in pain hun and I hope it starts to ease off soon, how are you feeling apart from that? Loads of :hugs: your way.xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pink_phoenix

to be honest i feel alot better than i thought! i thought id want to be locked away in my room and not talk to anyone but ive been ok. dont get me worng im not bouncing off the walls or anything but i dont feel bad. ive just learnt to accept things are what they are and there wasnt really anything i could do about it. it quite obviously wasnt my time, which will make it much more special when it is x x x x thanks again for everything hun uve been amazing x x x x x


----------



## MrsLo

Sorry to barge in on you ladies but the "dizzy" in the title of this thread caught my eye.
I have been super dizzy for the past 4 or 5 days which got me thinking and I realized I've been crampy and tired and gassy too. Then today my lower back started to ache really badly.
I wasnt ttc. I am nursing my 4 month old and havent had af yet.... So I wasnt even convinced that getting pregnant was easily possible. Should I test? 
I feel stupid having to asjk because I was just pregnant... but I don't want to waste a test.


----------



## hollyrose

narla - u crack me up! thanks for that! sounds like u r suffering from ms this time?

pink - i'm so glad everything went as well as it could for u. it's hard enough without any extra agro. 

mrslo- welcome to the thread! just thought i'd say that when i started this thread i was really dizzy and turned out i wasn't pregnant that cycle. but u'll never know unless u test!


----------



## Narla83

He he, tierd and bored I think!! Oo and excited for you!!

Had the health visitor round today to see Alfie, not to anyones supprise he's taller than average, my oh is 6" 3 so he's gonna be big like him infact he's aa mini version of my oh!!

Yea still not great, feel a bit better if I can actually eat although I m not being sick. Im still holding out for a boy, but if this carrys on think its gonna be a girl!!

Hows your m/s going hun?

Mrslo: Hi hun, I was dizzy too although I did get my BFP that time so think the only way your gonna know is to test, I hope you get the answer you want though hun and let us know how you get on!!!!


----------



## MrsLo

Thanks so much ladies.
I tested this morning and got BFN.
However I have NO idea if I even ovulated or when. So it could be too soon.
I wasn't TTC but now I want these symptoms to mean something.
But I am afraid they are just signs that my first AF in over a year is about to make an appearance. BOOOO!!!


----------



## hollyrose

the midwife phoned me today, said the hospital had rang with my blood results from my booking-in appointment last week. said my blood sugars were 7 and they want me to have a fasting blood sugar test done on thursday morning. have no idea if that is high or not? but it must be above average if the hospital rang looking for me to have more tests done?

anyone ever experienced this?


----------



## hollyrose

mrs lo - sorry its bfn but it may be too early to get a bfp. maybe try again in few days if u still think u r?

narla- my dd is tall for her age also but i'm only 5ft 3 inches and her dh is 5 ft 11 so don't know where she gets it from! she was always in the top 9% for her age in height and weight. think u don't worry about them so much when u know they're doing so well.

maybe it is a girl this time? did u feel like this with ur dd?

i have ms all day but it really cranks up a notch from about 7pm onwards! sleeping loads too. don't know how i'll fast from 7pm tomorrow evening, my ms gets loads worse if i don't eat!


----------



## hollyrose

meant to say her dad not her dh! lol!


----------



## Narla83

Lol I was wondering!!:rofl:

Ok from what Ive read 7 is quite high but thats not before fasting so hopefully it should improve for you. I'll add the sites that I read it on if you havent already seen it.......

https://www.netdoctor.co.uk/ate/diabetes/202210.html

I think its that test we were talking about Im not sure though. Let me know what you get??


----------



## hollyrose

thanks, will just have to see what happens i spose.


----------



## babyanise

hollyrose,hope all turns out well for you when you have your tests:thumbup:.pink,how are you hun?:hugs:morning narla,wow your hubby is tall,bet you need a ladder to reach him lol.i hope everyone on here has a lovely day.:flower:im cd 22 and nothing to report:nope:


----------



## hollyrose

thanks baby. hows ur mum doing now?


----------



## hollyrose

meant to say, i was lying in bed the night before last night and i swear i felt two wee flutters on my right side! do u think i'm mad or could it have been the baby? it didn't feel like wind or anything, felt totally different. haven't experienced it since.


----------



## babyanise

hollyrose said:


> thanks baby. hows ur mum doing now?

she is hopeing to come home today and she has said she has things to sort out once home so i guess it must be sinking in. thankyou for asking about her ladies.:hugs:


----------



## pink_phoenix

awww baby thats good news, hope everything works out for you all x x x x x


----------



## Narla83

Hi ladies,:flower:

How are we all? 

Im not to bad today, getting a fix of marmite on toast when I get up then take my pre-nats seems to kick the 'hangover' which is good so next thing to tackle is the sleeping thing, might have a word to the m/w on fri see if she can suggest anything!! 

Hollyrose: They say that you feel the movements more with your 2nd as you know what to look out for, I cant wait!! Have you had anymore? How are you feeling at the min? 

Pink: Hey hunni, how are you feeling? Did you ever book that hol?

Baby: Oh hunni Im so sorry that you and your family are having to go through such a hard time. My thoughts are with you all and Im sending some :hugs: your way for when you need them.

Levi: How are you hunni?

R3ady: Not sure if you'll see this but just wondered when your scan was hun? Hope your ok.xx


----------



## levichips

hey ladies how we all doing sorry havent written for while have had stressful week has been nightmare ah well!!! well dh felt first kicks sunday night i'm so glad he was able to feel first one i was so made up!! i've gotten massive over weekend i must post some pictures. monday i went on school trip with ds was brilliant went to a farm park we were shattered after though but both slept so well that night!! 
narla first appointment is coming round so quick!! it will be scan before you know it. mine is in 2 weeks time going fast really. how you feeling did you have any morning sickness with other two? 
baby hope your mum doing ok hun xx
holly hope your feeling ok sickness is horrible hope you managed with not eating!!
pink hope all going ok for you hun thinking of you xx
hope everyone is wekk and things going ok xx


----------



## Narla83

Hey levi, oooo 2 weeks hun not long at all now:happydance:!! Have m/w appoint on fri so pleased about that then hopefully my scan date will come through, Im still trying not to look to far ahead just incase but its hard! Ds is comming on in leaps and bounds at the min, seems like everyday he's up to something knew so he takes my mind off things :flower:

Glad you had a nice trip with ds!! Would love to see pics of the bump I cant wait to get mine its already starting to appear but Im not sure how much of that is bloat I do breath in and still have one so Im hoping it will just appear over night!!

Anyways off to sort dd out whos moaning that life isnt fair!!! Like I havent heard that before, children who'd have them :shrug: Ooooo thats right us :yipee:

Take care hun lots of :hugs:


----------



## levichips

Narla83 said:


> Hey levi, oooo 2 weeks hun not long at all now:happydance:!! Have m/w appoint on fri so pleased about that then hopefully my scan date will come through, Im still trying not to look to far ahead just incase but its hard! Ds is comming on in leaps and bounds at the min, seems like everyday he's up to something knew so he takes my mind off things :flower:
> 
> Glad you had a nice trip with ds!! Would love to see pics of the bump I cant wait to get mine its already starting to appear but Im not sure how much of that is bloat I do breath in and still have one so Im hoping it will just appear over night!!
> 
> Anyways off to sort dd out whos moaning that life isnt fair!!! Like I havent heard that before, children who'd have them :shrug: Ooooo thats right us :yipee:
> 
> Take care hun lots of :hugs:

aw i'm sure everything will be fine hun :flower: but totally understand why you worry. yeah mine just came overnight think i'm only 2 pairs of non maternity trousers atm!! but i am def smaller with this one than levi i think i was in maternity trousers by 17 weeks non of my clothes fitted then. poor dd levi has just gone to sleep hopefully he'll have lie in in morning for me dh is on nights this week so not sleeping well at all came on net this morning while levi was in school and i fell asleep whilst on net looking at thread i was shattered but hopefully sleep better tonight. heart burn has appeared now so glass milk before bed now for me!! ALL FUN AND GAMES!!! XX


----------



## r3ady4baby

Hello Gals! I've got some fabulous news! Went for my scan today and everything looks GREAT!! Little bean is in the right spot, measures 1.09cm (7wks2days) and it's little flicker of a heartbeat is @ 144bpm!!!!!

They could see all of that with an abdominal ulrasound, so they didn't have to do a vaginal one. Fertility friend says I'm 7 weeks today, but my baby measures 2 days bigger. I'm totally OK with that. I'm soooooooooooooooo happy! I will post a pic as soon as I can. I'm at work so it may take a few.

Narla-- I am so excited to hear from you on Friday!!!!!!! I hope your scan goes as good as mine did. :hugs:


----------



## r3ady4baby

https://i53.tinypic.com/ve3ib5.jpg

Cell phone pic of a picture, sort of hard to see anything...... but here's our little Bean.


----------



## levichips

aw nice one hun so glad all went well and everything going okxxx


----------



## babyanise

r3ady4baby,lovely scan pic,glad all is well hun,narla,gl for your scan:happydance:levi,bet you were both over the moon when you felt the kick,how exciting:happydance:hollyrose,how are you?fx m/s is not very bad for you today.pink,how are you hun:hugs:have a gd day ladies.


----------



## hel76

Good Morning Ladies,

Glad to see everyone is doing well!

Hollyrose - they do say you feel movements 2nd time around quicker - I felt flutterings at around 13 wks - how exciting!

r3ady4baby - Congrats on the scan! Fab pic! It's lovely to see your little bean on the screen!

Levichips - I went to the farm on a school trip with DS last Friday too! While I was there I kept on thinking is it safe for pg women to be at the farm?! I didn't touch any animals and kept on washing my hands - I am such a worrywort! Will google that.

Narla - Good luck for your M/W appointment!

I can't wait for mine to come round (another three weeks time). Went to drs yesterday to let them know. Have taken seven pg tests now all in all! The one I took yesterday has a lovely fat dark line! 
My symptoms seem to have eased off somewhat, altho I know this is normal.
Went swimming yesterday whilst kids had their lessons and I was shattered after - shall try and keep it up during pregnancy, altho I am aching from it today, so unfit lol!

Anyway love to all.

p.s Baby, hope your mum is as comfortable as possible and that she's home soon.

Hx


----------



## hel76

p.s cannot get my lilypie sticker to show on my sig - don't know what I am doing wrong. Am going to URL and copying and pasting - can anyone help!
Hx


----------



## Narla83

Morning ladies,

How are we all?

Im fine getting excited for tomorow even if it is just my booking in appoint will then be watching the post for my scan date!!

R3ady: Wow lovely pic hun!! So glad things went well are you starting to relax about the whole thing now?

Hel76:Thanks hun!! I wanted to go swimming but everytime we try to get it sorted we end up doing something else which is a bummer, would love to get ds in the pool as I know he'd love it!! Glad things are going well for you, Im sure your appoint will be here before you know it!! Ive only just stopped testing and thats b/c frers gave me a scare!!! With your ticker you have to make sure you're pasting the right one as it will give you a few choice so if one doesnt work try pasting one of the other codes is all I can say....

Baby: How are you doing in yourself hun?

:hugs: to you all.xxx


----------



## hollyrose

r3ady- ur pic is amazing! wow! 

narla- i'm sure the time will fly in now until ur scan! and mine hopefully!

baby - hope ur ok today?


----------



## levichips

hel76 said:


> Good Morning Ladies,
> 
> Glad to see everyone is doing well!
> 
> Hollyrose - they do say you feel movements 2nd time around quicker - I felt flutterings at around 13 wks - how exciting!
> 
> r3ady4baby - Congrats on the scan! Fab pic! It's lovely to see your little bean on the screen!
> 
> Levichips - I went to the farm on a school trip with DS last Friday too! While I was there I kept on thinking is it safe for pg women to be at the farm?! I didn't touch any animals and kept on washing my hands - I am such a worrywort! Will google that.
> 
> Narla - Good luck for your M/W appointment!
> 
> I can't wait for mine to come round (another three weeks time). Went to drs yesterday to let them know. Have taken seven pg tests now all in all! The one I took yesterday has a lovely fat dark line!
> My symptoms seem to have eased off somewhat, altho I know this is normal.
> Went swimming yesterday whilst kids had their lessons and I was shattered after - shall try and keep it up during pregnancy, altho I am aching from it today, so unfit lol!
> 
> Anyway love to all.
> 
> p.s Baby, hope your mum is as comfortable as possible and that she's home soon.
> 
> Hx

yeah being on farm fine it the goats and sheep cant touch :thumbup: i just watched while they fed the lambs and just kept washing my hands too. xx


----------



## pink_phoenix

hey everyone! still tired and still uncomfortable! finding it hard to sleep now a ma back ache is gettin worse and worse but the tummy pain and bleeding is gettin less so i suppose i cnt complaine lol x x x x
no narla never got round to booking the holiday got car insurance to sort out yet lol x x x x
thinking it might be new tattoo time soon tho. only some thing small but need to try and cheer ma self up a bit x x x
hope your all having a nice day x x x x


----------



## Narla83

Morning Ladies,:flower:

YEY!!! Its done, just got back from the m/w for my appointment. Its the same one as I had with ds so shes really nice just gotta wait for my scan date now so Im hoping I'll know by the end of next week, fx'd!! Now gonna go and have a doze while ds is asleep as I was up early to get ready and now feel like crap but hey its all good really!!

How are you all today? Hope your well and having a good day!! :hugs: your way.xx


----------



## hollyrose

narla- happy 8 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

glad everything went well today, that's one step closer to ur scan now!

getting up early is a killer isn't it! lol!


----------



## Narla83

Thanks hunni!!

I feel so stupidly tired as soon as I started to doze off ds is up ready to play so I feel like YUCK!! Not sure if he'll go off again later if not have to wait until oh comes home then go for a nap then but trying to function is not happening, am watching teletubbies with the room child proofed as I cant really do anything else!! I should be happy that Im getting the symptoms but man there a bummer sometimes as you will know!!

Anyways sorry bout the rant!!

Hope your ok and the m/s is not too bad hun, :hugs: your way.xx


----------



## levichips

aw hun know what you mean i was like that too but levi never had nap in day so had to do same mickey mouse on and make sure was safe it will get easier though although i'm still shatttered but levi let me have lie in yesterday hehe 10am yay hope you get nap later hun xx


----------



## Narla83

Levi: Glad Im not the only one!! I feel llike a bad mum doing that but its not all the time and he had fun making a mess!! Keep deating wether to tell dd today? I think she has a feeling Im p/g but we havent confirmed it to her so not sure.

How are you today? Bump behaving?:hugs:


----------



## levichips

hey yeah i'm shattered today too levi in school tho hubby just picking him up. baby moving like mad now feeling it everyday now. aw let us know if you do they guess by themselves levi did dunno how haha funny what they pick up on xx


----------



## r3ady4baby

Hello beautifuls! Narla- for some reason I thought your scan was today, but it was your first appointment with m/w right? Well that is great too! It is a step in the right direction and it seems like things are going way better for you this time! 

Levi- So glad you can feel your little one moving around! That's so exciting!

I am also staring to feel terribly queezy for the last few days. my tummy is very acidic and I just feel sick. No vomiting yet, but it feels like MS is on it's way @ 7wks 4days. I don't know how I'll get through work!


----------



## Narla83

Hi r3ady yea I wish it was my scan but its a step forward and closer to my scan!! Cant wait for next week and the appoint to come through!!!

Sorry to hear your feeling a bit rough, I get the same the sicky feeling but no sick!! Its not nice hun. :hugs: your way.xx


----------



## levichips

r3ady sorry your feeling rough hun not nice hope doesn't last long xx


----------



## hel76

Hi Everyone!

Great to see everyone is doing well! Levi, that's great that you're feeling baby all the time, it's so lovely!

Sorry to hear that some of you are feeling rough. My m/s has really eased off and I don't feel as tired. Was getting a bit worried but did my LAST pg test today (CB digi) and it came up pregnant 3+ (when last week it was 1-2) so all looking good! Boobs still really painful though!

Narla - how old is your DD again? I would LOVE to tell my DD but there's no way she could keep it a secret, I just know it (she's only seven though!).

Wishing everyone a nice weekend!

Love to all

Hx


----------



## hollyrose

hi everyone,

hope ur all ok today?

well, i still think i'm feeling small movements. maybe it's just wind tho! lol!


----------



## babyanise

happy 10 weeks hollyrose.:happydance:hope everyone is not suffering to much with the m/s today.:flower:


----------



## r3ady4baby

Happy 10 weeks Hollyrose!

and baby, how have you been? 

I remember just last week when I was all worried because I didn't have the m/s. Well I should have enjoyed it because now I'm sick as a dog. I'm not actually throwing up, but I sure feel icky! How can a tiny little raspberry make momma feel so ill? My poor OH made breakfast today on father's day because I was feeling to icky to get out of bed. Now here I am in bed again. OH is being so good though. He is really babying me and being so understanding.

We are now engaged. He asked me to marry him Friday night. I was thrilled! We have been so happy together and all things are going great!


----------



## r3ady4baby

Happy 10 weeks Hollyrose!

and baby, how have you been? 

I remember just last week when I was all worried because I didn't have the m/s. Well I should have enjoyed it because now I'm sick as a dog. I'm not actually throwing up, but I sure feel icky! How can a tiny little raspberry make momma feel so ill? My poor OH made breakfast today on father's day because I was feeling to icky to get out of bed. Now here I am in bed again. OH is being so good though. He is really babying me and being so understanding.

We are now engaged. He asked me to marry him Friday night. I was thrilled! We have been so happy together and all things are going great!


----------



## levichips

r3ady4baby said:


> Happy 10 weeks Hollyrose!
> 
> and baby, how have you been?
> 
> I remember just last week when I was all worried because I didn't have the m/s. Well I should have enjoyed it because now I'm sick as a dog. I'm not actually throwing up, but I sure feel icky! How can a tiny little raspberry make momma feel so ill? My poor OH made breakfast today on father's day because I was feeling to icky to get out of bed. Now here I am in bed again. OH is being so good though. He is really babying me and being so understanding.
> 
> We are now engaged. He asked me to marry him Friday night. I was thrilled! We have been so happy together and all things are going great!

awwww congratulations hun!!! so sorry sickness bad hun i've been very rough last couple days too again! glad your oh looking after you though :thumbup: hope gets better soon xx


----------



## Narla83

Hi ladies,:flower:

How are you all?

So I woke up today and seemed to have expanded so much so I had to confirm to my brother that we're expecting (it was either that or wear an apron for the rest of the whole day) So thats dd, my bro and my mum that know oh and all of oh's work somehow know so this whole 'keeping it a secret' really isnt that easy!!

R3ady: Aww hunni, congrats!!!! Sorry your feeling rough still.:hugs:

Hollyrose: YEYYYYY!!!:happydance: Happy 10 weeks hunni!! How are you doing? soo exciting about feeling the movements I cant wait!!

Hel76: Thats great news about the digi hun must be a relief. How are you feeling? DD is 10 (10.5 on the 19th July may I inform you as I have been:dohh:) Shes great at the secrets she found out when we were expecting Alfie (so when I was about 6 weeks) and didnt tell a sole until I was 12 weeks, I did tell her I may add and she answered with ' I already know' apparently the way my oh was being around me gave it away (infact thats how mum worked it out) :shrug:

Anyways :hugs: all around ladies.xx


----------



## babyanise

r3ady4baby said:


> Happy 10 weeks Hollyrose!
> 
> and baby, how have you been?
> 
> I remember just last week when I was all worried because I didn't have the m/s. Well I should have enjoyed it because now I'm sick as a dog. I'm not actually throwing up, but I sure feel icky! How can a tiny little raspberry make momma feel so ill? My poor OH made breakfast today on father's day because I was feeling to icky to get out of bed. Now here I am in bed again. OH is being so good though. He is really babying me and being so understanding.
> 
> We are now engaged. He asked me to marry him Friday night. I was thrilled! We have been so happy together and all things are going great!

congrats to you hun,thats great news,sorry about the m/s.


----------



## Narla83

Morning Ladies,:flower:

How are you all?

So dd woke this morning and threw up all over her bed :sick: so have my 2 babies home with me today!!

Baby: How are you doing hun?

:hugs: your way!!


----------



## levichips

Narla83 said:


> Morning Ladies,:flower:
> 
> How are you all?
> 
> So dd woke this morning and threw up all over her bed :sick: so have my 2 babies home with me today!!
> 
> Baby: How are you doing hun?
> 
> :hugs: your way!!

aw hope better soon x x


----------



## Narla83

Thanks hun, how are you?:flower:


----------



## levichips

ok ivecaught flu thing off dh but cus had flu jab it fighting it off so glad i had it. uok? xx


----------



## hollyrose

congratulations r3ady! thats great news! not so good about the ms tho. hope it passes for u soon.

narla- ur poor dd. hope she ok? hows ur ms? it's very hard to keep it a secret isn't it?

levi- can't believe u still have ms! poor u. did u have it the whole way through ur last pregnancy too?

baby - hows u?

well, my ms seems to have eased off slightly during the day but come tea-time it's awful again! have to go to bed cause feel so ill. and still really tired.

so excited i'm 10 weeks now!


----------



## levichips

hollyrose said:


> congratulations r3ady! thats great news! not so good about the ms tho. hope it passes for u soon.
> 
> narla- ur poor dd. hope she ok? hows ur ms? it's very hard to keep it a secret isn't it?
> 
> levi- can't believe u still have ms! poor u. did u have it the whole way through ur last pregnancy too?
> 
> baby - hows u?
> 
> well, my ms seems to have eased off slightly during the day but come tea-time it's awful again! have to go to bed cause feel so ill. and still really tired.
> 
> so excited i'm 10 weeks now!

it only really when i'm hungry so first thing and if i get hungry in day also when clean my teeth ha ha and still off lot of my food. no didn't feel sick at all with ds so this big shock haha i'm guessing it going to last on and off all the way through. but all that really making me think this is a girl so we'll hopefully see in 8days really hope so as this is our last but anotherboy would be great too. can't wait to find out x


----------



## Jetset

Eurghhhh... I haven't been on here over the weekend because I have been so poorly with the flu! I feel absolutely dreadful but I am now back in work and just full of snot (lovely!) I am also having some very strange feelings in my lower tummy, like something is tickling my insides around where I would normally get AF type pains. 

It is great reading everyone's updates. 

R3ady... I had a scan at 6 weeks and 5 days and they measured me at more 7 weeks! I did get a picture, but it is not that exciting!

https://i1125.photobucket.com/albums/l592/_jetset_/6weeks5daysscan-16thJune2011.jpg


----------



## Narla83

Hey ladies,

Yea it seems to be easing off a bit with the 'hangover'. I just make sure as soon as Im up and dressed I have some toast and my vits that make me feel better!!

DD has seemed to pick up (touch wood) she hasne been sick again much to my relief. Shes just layin in bed taking it easy. However my ds is intent on wreaking everything today for some reason so its a pretty full on day!!:dohh:

Levi, I cant believe youve still got m/s you poor old thing, you must be pretty board of it now!! At least your nearly half way there!:happydance: YEYYYYYY 8 DAYS IN COUNTING!!!!

Hollyrose, glad your m/s is easing off a bit. Are you managing to get to work now?

Jetset, thats such a lovely piccie hun and go you for the dates!! Hows the spotting now has it eased off? Sorry to hear youve had the flu thats not nice at all. So have you been for your 'booking in' appoint yet? So glad things on the baby side are going well hunni must be such a relief for you!!


----------



## levichips

jetset glad things going welll sorry you got flu not nice hope get better sooon!!

narla yeah 8 days and counting!! tbh i'm used to sickness now but wish would actually be sick cus i'm sure i'd feel better hehe trying to clean today but not getting anywhere fast done loads of washing tho and most dry. xx


----------



## Narla83

Mmm, Im trying to get my bedroom tidy, you know a real empty draws throw things away you dont use but will ds let me ooooooooo noooooooooo!! Have to wait til oh gets home to finish it!! :dohh: It must be a washing day coz Ive been getting lots done too, couldnt really over the w/e as the weather was so bad but at least its a bit better today!! Although rain is on its way over norwich so I wont hold my breath on getting it dry :shrug:

Ohh the fun filled life of a stay at home mum!!lol


----------



## Jetset

narla... The spotting has eased off. It comes back every so often but I feel so much easier now I know why I am spotting and the fact it is nothing to do with the baby. 

levi... The flu has been horrendous, feel really rubbish with it! Very impressed that you have done all your washing!


----------



## levichips

yeah making most of weather after all rain just hping this las bit will dry but then it alll the ironing!! haha just got to hoover now and tidy bedrooms and make beds as i've washed all bedding. oh the joins and starting to feel rough again and dh has taken all parcetamol to work wait til he gets in at 10!!! x


----------



## Narla83

Levi: HAPPY 19 WEEKS HUNNI!!!:happydance:


----------



## levichips

haha thanks only just realised haha is going so so fast atm x


----------



## hollyrose

jetset that piccie is lovely! sorry ur not feeling great.

levi- i know what u mean about feeling ill when ur hungry. oh my god only 8 days until u find out if ur havin a boy or a girl! its exciting!

narla- not back at work yet. still feeling sick during the day just not as sick as i get at night. so tired too. it's raining here now so no chance of getting any washing done!
glad ur dd is feeling bit better.


----------



## Narla83

Ahh, well lets hope it starts easing up for you now your getting towards the end of first tri, 2 weeks left hey hun!!!:hugs:


----------



## azrealsmommie

im new here... but wanted to post a little reply. im 7dpo today and i have had on and off symptoms for the last few days. with my son i just knew i was pregnant. he was my first and i had no idea what i was looking for but i still just knew. but this time as i am ttc i have no idea. no sore BBs although that was a big sign with my first. i think i ovulated the 13th and have night of diizy spells and that was last night. i have on and off nausea and on and off appetite. i seem to be peeing more and have a lot of wind and my lower abdomen has had a 'full' feeling for about 5 days now. i have only been ttc since april.


----------



## Narla83

azrealsmommie said:


> im new here... but wanted to post a little reply. im 7dpo today and i have had on and off symptoms for the last few days. with my son i just knew i was pregnant. he was my first and i had no idea what i was looking for but i still just knew. but this time as i am ttc i have no idea. no sore BBs although that was a big sign with my first. i think i ovulated the 13th and have night of diizy spells and that was last night. i have on and off nausea and on and off appetite. i seem to be peeing more and have a lot of wind and my lower abdomen has had a 'full' feeling for about 5 days now. i have only been ttc since april.

 Hi ya hun,

Its difficult trying to work out the symptoms isnt hun, they are so similar to each other (pregnancy & af) . However your symptoms sound really promising (I know that when I replyed to this post I got my BFP that month after feeling dizzy), when are you going to test? Hope you get your BFP!!:flower:


----------



## Glitter1

To all the lovely ladies on this thread! I am going to sound like a total stalker but I have loved reading your posts, it is so wonderful to see such a unity and support between you all and I was wondering if I could be part of the circle?

I am 6dpo and I have the worst lower back ache, headaches, empty tummy feeling and moodiness going on! BBS a little sore but not crazy. We used pressed for the first time this go!

I have had two losses - one in July 2010 and the other in Feb 2011. Obviously I was utterly heartbroken but we are gonna keep on trying :)

Congrats on all the BFP's so far, wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :) xxx


----------



## r3ady4baby

Hey gals! I'm going to be quick because I'm feeling awful today. so bad that I missed work. Not sure what I'm going to do if that becomes a problem. I just feel horrible, and it's all day everyday.

Jetset- what an amazing picture! I'm so glad everything is ok. When I went for my first scan, I thought I was 7wks on the dot (according to fertility friend), but my bean measured 7wks 2days. Bigger is better than smaller. It just means our beans are growing big, fast and strong! I had a pretty early implantation as well, at about 5dpo, so that could probably explain the 2 extra days as well. but anywho, I am so happy for you.

I hope you all have a great day!


----------



## r3ady4baby

Oh, technically I'm a raspberry today. gotta fix my tickers. I will wait to do that until I'm on a computer istead of my cell phone.


----------



## r3ady4baby

Glitter- thank you! Of course you can join in. these lovely ladies are very welcoming and supportive!


----------



## levichips

r3ady sorry your not good today hope you feel better soon.
glitter thanks for that lovely post about us all was having pretty rubbish day and that really cheered me up and made me smile thanks!! your more than welcome to join hun will have fxed for you hun xx


----------



## hel76

Hi Ladies,

Welcome Glitter! Hope u get your BFP!

Jetset and r4baby - hope you both feel better soon.

Levi - hope your M/S eases off soon, you poor thing thats a long time!

Narla, how did your M/W appointment go? Hope DD feels better soon.

HollyRose - in no time at all you'll be in the 2nd trimester, so exciting!

I'm ok. Symptoms coming and going. Can stay up later at night now and seem to have more energy. Still have periods of naseau (sp) usually when I need to eat & still have sore BB's so good signs I hope!
The one symptom that I don't like is my moodiness and short fuse - the slightest thing irritates the hell out of me at the mo - poor kids and DH......hope that doesn't last long!

So far the only people who we have told is my two best friends & DH told a close work friend. We had told all of close family by this stage with DD & DS but for some reason I don't want to this time round, just yet.
Am 5+1 now.

Have had three different people ask me these past few days If I am gonna have another lol.

Love to all

Hx


----------



## babyanise

morning all,welcome newbies:thumbup:i am cd 28 and still no af:wacko:bfn yesterday so no idea where she is lol.i have had no af pain/cramps at all this cycle which i find very odd.i dont even feel like she is on the way:nope:just have to wait it out,im sure she will turn up soon.off to see my mum this morning.enjoy your day ladies.:hugs:


----------



## Glitter1

Hi babyanise, got my fingers crossed for you honey and hope the evil witch steers clear away from you! On the train to work now and thinking that I will test this weekend...maybe! I am 7dpo now :) really wish I could make time go faster lol!! X


----------



## Narla83

Morning Ladies,:flower:

How are we all this morning?

So dd is much better today, but shes off again just to make sure all the bugs have gone!! We all seem to be getting a summer cold at the min and Ive woken up with a stuffy nose but I'll solider on as we women do :winkwink:

Gliter: Ahh thankyou hunni dont know where Id be without these lovely ladies and you are more than welcome to join in with us!! Youre symptoms are sounding great, I remember that horrible empty feeling and even if Id eaten it still seemed to be there!! Im sorry to read about your losses hun, lets hope you get your BFP and its a sticky one :hugs: Hope you have a good day at work and yey for testing at the weekend I love to see a good pee stick :rofl:

Baby: Hey hunni, Fx'd for you when you gonna test again? Hope your mums doing ok at the min lots of :hugs: your way.xx

R3ady: Ohh hun sorry to hear your not to good at the min :hugs: take the day just to take it easy and I hope it eases off a bit for you :hugs:

Hel76: Hey ya hun, Yea my appoint went well thanks have a nice bruise where they took the blood which is unusual for me but there we go. Just waiting for my scan date now and I cant wait. Its not here today as the post has been :dohh: Am getting impatient!! Ive got quite a short fuse too but we've got a good excuse, I mean god knows how men would be if they were the ones that had to go through pregnancy!!

Levi: Oh hun Im sorry your having a rough day lots of :hugs: your way.xx

Hollyrose: Hey hun how are you doing?

And to anyone Ive missed out hope you have a lovely day and lots of :hugs: your way.xxx


----------



## levichips

thanks hun just had bit of downer day yesterday have had loads family stuff happening and just got to me a bit it worse cus wasn't feeling well and dh was working 2-10 hate that shift!! but got friend coming today feeling lot better and i've managed to do most my cleaning already and done food shop. sorry your not feeling well hun there loads bugs going rould the last to weeks levi has had sickness bug and flu dh has had flu it madness! but we seem to be getting better hope you do soon. glad dd lot better today!! xx


----------



## hollyrose

hi ladies,

a big welcome any new ladies!

have a really sore sinus headache since yesterday evening. am just taking paracetamol but they r only taking the edge off it so gonna go ask the chemist if there is anything else i can take. probably not but worth a try!

levi- we all get bad days especially with all those hormones flying about. glad ur feeling bit better today tho. i can't wait to get my energy back a wee bit.

narla- some nurses are good at taking blood and others make a mess of ur arm! at least it's for a good cause. so u have ur hands full with two at home today again! it's nearly the summer hols, i'm just thinking, so u'll be busy all summer! 

sorry if i've left anyone out but only have a wee minute on here, will prob get back on again later.

have a good day everyone! xo


----------



## Narla83

Yea I know its all for a good reason so cant really complain!!

Yes the dear old summer holidays my nemisis!! Although this is the first with the two, oh dear god there'll be three next year :dohh:!! Just have to be well planned with some boring days when I'll clean the house and others where we're out. Hoping to go to the science museum in London in the hols, I loved it as a kid loads a things to do so gonna do that for a day!! Might have to get some cages to keep them in towards the end :rofl: either that or I'll get in one!!!


----------



## Narla83

Ok ladies this will give you a laugh.......

So Im sitting down after cleaning while dd offered to take ds up for a nappy change (she really is a good dd) All of a sudden I hear this hysteric giggling (from both parties involved) followed by....

'MUM...MUM...(giggle, giggle).... HE'S....(giggle)..PEEING....(giggle)..ON........ ME!!!...(giggle, giggle)'

In the end we were all in fits of laughter, Alfie covered in pee, Chloe covered in pee my bed covered in pee!!:rofl:

Ohh how funny my life is!!


----------



## levichips

haha that so funny made me laugh haha


----------



## dizzy65

i was wondering the same thing.. i actually do get dizzy spells but it has been worse in the last little while that i was gettin them every day.. so maybe its a sign :)


----------



## Narla83

Yea I thought his water works would give you all a laugh!! It did me!!

Dizzy: Good luck hun.:flower:


----------



## r3ady4baby

Hahahaaha!! Narla- what an adorable story. Made me laugh for sure this morning!

Baby- My fingers are crossed for you as well! I would just LOVE it if you got your BFP!! <3

Glitter- I know how evil the TWW can be, but you are almost to the point where you can start feeling symptoms. I think the worst part of the TWW is like 4dpo. UHG! I hate 4dpo. There's like NOTHING to feel.

Levi- I'm so sorry your family has been sick. It's no fun!!!

Holly- I hope you get some relief from your sinus headaches soon. I know those are the WORST!

As for me, I'm still pretty ill. I'm vomiting a little mixed with the worst heartburn ever!!! I've found that the best thing to throw up is plain mashed potatoes mixed with gingerale. It just comes out in one big lump. LOL, Sorry TMI.

But, the great news is that the doctor is going to call me in a prescription today for Nausea. OH is going to pick it up soon, and I CANT WAIT!!

Love you ladies!


----------



## Glitter1

R3ady4baby, sounds really uncomfortable! I hope it eases up from you xxx I have noticed pretty ladies on the tube (I live in London) wearing Baby on Board badges, have you seen these? London transport give them ou for free now. Sometimes some people really don't show in their first tri so at least now they can get a seat especially if they feel sick x


----------



## Glitter1

Pretty ladies? Lol I meant preggy ladies! Lol! Bloody predictive text! :)


----------



## levichips

haha i was wondering hehe i've heard about these someone strated post while ago about them x


----------



## Narla83

Glitter::rofl: Phones huh!! Yeah I had heard of these (stops people mistaking the larger lady for a preg one what I heard) also a great idea for those in 1st tri!!

R3ady: Aww hun sorry your feeling so rubbish, hope the doc sorts it out for you!!:hugs:

:hugs: to you ladies.xx


----------



## babyanise

morning all,af has arrived
r3ady4baby,hope your perscription works hun:hugs:narla your pee story was funny.:haha:levi,hope your family is well soon.:flower:holly,how are you?hope everyone else is well.


----------



## Narla83

Hey Ladies,:flower:

How are you all this morning?

DD is back at school today (yippie) she was feeling much better y/day so thats all good. I seem to have picked up a 'summer cold' which is a bit rubbish but there we go, have sent oh off to play golf with his dad and grandad as a sort of fathers day pressie so my day will be a normal one!! No pee around here today!!

Hope you all have a good day and baby sorry af turned up :hugs:


----------



## Glitter1

Hi baby, so sorry AF turned up xxxx

Well I am now 8dpo and my temp shot up this morning however for the past few days I have had such bad AF type cramps and lower back ache so not sure what that's all about. Checked for any bleeding and there isn't any xx


----------



## r3ady4baby

Hey Glitter- Backache and AF type cramps were my first sign. I could feel implantation right away. Good luck hunnie!! My fingers are crossed for you!!

My prescription works well, but only for about 6 hours, and I can only take it every 12. I talked to my boss today about only coming in for 6 hours a day instead of 8 for awhile. At least until I'm out of the first Tri and not feeling so horrid! So I have 6 good hours of the day, and 6 good hours at night to sleep. I am happy with that, because without the pills, I was NOT functioning at all.

So basically, going from feeling crappy 24 hours a day, to only 12 hours a day is a significant improvement.

I hope everyone is well!!! :hugs:


----------



## Narla83

Morning Ladies,:flower:

How are you all today?

Just a quick one as oh is off today so we're going for chips at the beach (one of my favs at the min with lots of salt :dohh:) I know not great for me but there we go I dont eat them all the time!!

Got my scan date which was exciting but such a long time away, its on the 18th July at 1.30pm so 4 weeks this monday comming!!:happydance:

Have a great day ladies.:hugs:


----------



## Glitter1

Nice one Narla!! Bet you are super excited :) mmmmm chips....

Hope you are all having a great day! Am sat at work browsing B&B hahaha! Naughty me :)

So hubby last night tld me if this isn't a BFP he wants to take a break from TTC - says it's effecting our sex life. Said I only seem to be horny 2 days a month lol....opppsss.... so please please fingers crossed for me! my temp came down a tad this monring but still high - lets see what happens tomorrow....I am now 9 DPO! not long...

xx


----------



## levichips

yay narla on count down now hehe!!! i've got 5 days to go!! i got dh to bring chips and gravy home last night i love them atm too but like you said as long as not all time it fine xxx
fx'd for you glitter xx


----------



## hollyrose

hi everyone. internet hasn't been working for a few days.

baby sorry af showed. xo

narla- thats great about ur scan! happy 9 weeks!

xo


----------



## r3ady4baby

Baby- I must of missed that your AF showed up. That evil witch! I'll gladly beat her for you!

I was just wondering what "chips" are to you gals in the UK. Here in the US. "chips" are made from potatoes, cut really really thin and fried so they are crispy, served with salt, and they come out of a bag. They are a snack food. I could never imagine eating them with gravy though, unless it's some wierd pregnancy craving. LOL. I was wondering if you could describe what "chips" are in the UK. Also, what are chrisps?

MS is still getting me. My night table is covered with gingerale cans, saltine crackers, and preggie pops. LOL.


----------



## r3ady4baby

Baby- I must of missed that your AF showed up. That evil witch! I'll gladly beat her for you!

I was just wonder what "chips" are to you gals in the UK. Here in the US. "chips" are made from potatoes, cut really really thin and fried so they are crispy, served with salt, and they come out of a bag. They are a snack food. I could never imagine eating them with gravy though, unless it's some wierd pregnancy craving. LOL. I was wondering if you could describe what "chips" are in the UK. Also, what are chrisps?

MS is still getting me. My night table is covered with gingerale cans, saltine crackers, and preggie pops. LOL.


----------



## r3ady4baby

I don't know why when I post from my phone it always posts twice. sorry gals!


----------



## levichips

chips from the chip shop are potatoes cut thick and deep fried in oil!! i couldn't eat fries (as you describing) wih gravy but we do have fries here and they come out packed to be oven cooked and they are gorgeous. do you mean crisps? these are finely scliced slices of potato useually baked hope this helps  x


----------



## r3ady4baby

thank u! chrisps sound like what chips are to me. Mmmmmm fries are so good. We eat fries with katsup here. I love fries! they are so bad for us though.


----------



## Narla83

Hi ladies,:flower:

Feeling blaa today cold is really not nice!!:dohh:

You did make me laugh though r3ady I think your chip are our crisps and your fries are our chips however these were ones from a chip shop and they are the best!!!

Thanks hollyrose cant believe it really!! Im still not trying to think about being p/g too much just in case but its getting harder so the days just seem to fly by. How are you feeling hun? Nearly 11 weeks for you!!

Levi, how are you hun? Nearly there for the scan :happydance: Still think girl?:hugs:


----------



## levichips

hey narla sorry your not good hun. yeah i'm thinking girl still everything is totally different including my bump and symptoms everything! got bad heart burn today not good. i know 4 more days hehe!! so can't wait so can get sorted with stuff xxx


----------



## r3ady4baby

Oh Levi! I am so excited for your scan! I really want a girl because OH already has a son from a previous relationship. HE IS SO ADORABLE! We have him half time and him and OH are joined at the hip. He wants a baby brother, but I think he would be a great protector for a little sister. His name is Sam and he is 4.

But I would be so happy with a little boy too, as long as my baby is healthy I will be thrilled!

Narla- Here in the US, Chips (fries in the US) are served with burgers. We have nothing like a chip shop here, but that sounds so good! Are there different ways they serve chips there? mmmm. I'm getting so hungry just thinking about it, but all I can eat are plain crackers.


----------



## levichips

thanks i'm not going to be able to sleep monday night haha we have son who is 3 he'll be 4 in feb. and this is our last so one of each would be lovely but i would be happy with boy would be lot lot cheaper haha as i still have all his clothes x


----------



## hollyrose

hi ladies,

ms has been bad last few days and nights. 

sorry ur not feeling well narla. how r u today.

levi- u must be so excited about ur scan!


----------



## r3ady4baby

Levi- I know what you mean, if I had a boy then he could wear Sam's hand-me-downs and Sam sure has really cute clothes. Also, the room we are using for a nursery is already blue. I wouldn't have to paint it. But if I was having a girl then I would just paint little pink and white clouds and make it look like a sky. It's almost scan day Levi! So excited for you hunnie!

Holly- I'm so sorry your M/S is bad. Mine is horrid too. The constant nausea part is the worst! I'm not vomitting all that much. I wake up to crackers & gingerale every morning. Also- preggie pops help, especially if you are in public and can't control the smells around you. They give you something to taste & smell other than the unpredictable smells of the world. I hope it gets better for you soon hun! Until then, you are not alone! :hugs:

I will be an olive tomorrow!


----------



## levichips

hey ladies how we all doing in this heat!! yay less than 24 hours til my scan hehe so excited i feel rough atm i walked to dentist with levi which is about 10 min away and then after that 5 min to shop and postoffice posted my stuff then popped to spar to get bottle water because it boiling then fainted in ther so embaressed i nearly threw up everywhere too but just sat on floor and had drink but feeling so rought now got bus home and rang hubby and he has ordered me to do nothing for rest day i've got so much to do though have got mad week and we away weekend too. i'll have to do it tomorrow after scan now!! i was never like this with levi at all and we spent week in egypt at 40 degrees!!!! hope everyone doing ok xx


----------



## Narla83

Hey ladies,:flower:

Oh no levi, I hope your ok and oh's right you need to chill out!! Its crazy with this heat at the min!! YEY for your scan tomorow hunni, what time is it? So so excited for you!!!:happydance:

Hollyrose: Sorry the m/s is bad hun, how you coping with the heat?xx

R3ady: Yey congrats hun, your an olive, I dont have that ticker but Im guessing thats what I am too!!

Hey ya to everyone else hope your ok :hugs:


----------



## levichips

scan at 9.30 consultant at 9.45 but goodness knows what time i'll get out!! prob be there most the day!! haha yeah so glad meant to cool down tomorrow!! but it such shame cant enjoy the heat! x


----------



## Narla83

Ooo I like it when there in the morning doesnt feel like you have to wait as long!! Make sure you let us know asap wont you I wont be able to concentrate on anything else!!!

I know Id normally be making the most of it and sunbathing but dont really want ds out in it (as it is he's half nudy rudy already and still hot) and I'll just over heat so lets hope it does cool down!! Hope your feet are up young lady!!! :winkwink:


----------



## levichips

haha yeah they sure are hehe going to make most of it!!! i will do def as soon as get home yeah i'm so glad it early i won't be able to sleep properly tonight though i just want to know now!!! so can start shopping!!! xx


----------



## Narla83

:happydance:OO congrats on hitting the half way mark as well :happydance: Just another 18-20 weeks to go :happydance:

OH told his mum last night, think he's a bit gutted that she didnt get too excited about it and then after only speaking to him for 10mins told him she had to go. She lives in the US and admitidly shes been here both times Ive m/c'd (so glad she isnt over at the min) that Im sure shes worried that things wont go to plan, but please a little excitment would be good!! Mind you her and oh have never really had a great relationship so I suppose Im not that supprised. Just glad my family arnt like that!!:dohh:


----------



## levichips

aw hun yeah all you want is people to be exciteed to you isn't it!! even more so family. family hey!! she may get bit more excited when 12 weeks comes you never know. i know halfway there can't believe how fast it is going. i may have definate date tomorrow depending on if they let me have another section or not!! we'll see i know sounds stupid but after one i'm really hoping they will xx


----------



## Narla83

Oooo thats doubly exciting then!!! Do you think you will have another section?

Argg just went to the freezer to discover the door hasnt been closed properly from last night, lovely, thats why I dissapeared for a bit :dohh: Oh well I suppose on a day like this there could be worse places to be than with my head shoved in a freezer :shrug:


----------



## Glitter1

Hello ladies! Great news - I got my BFP yesterday!! :):):) 

I have quite bad MS - if I dont eat anything for 30min I feel sick. I dont care though - bring on the MS if it means I can have a lil' bub!!

Seeing my GP tonight and I want to make sure I ask for all the right things as I am very paranoid due to my 2 previous losses - should I ask her to test my blood for HGC & progesteron levels?

Also my local hospital is Kingston but my friend is raving about UCH as it has a special Eary Pregnancy Unit which is also a walk-in clinic. I have to sa I am liking the sound of it (although it is abit far...). I might go thee for the first tri then shift to kingston hospital?

xxx


----------



## r3ady4baby

Congrats glitter! That is wonderful news! This thread has great BFP vibes doesn't it? I'm so happy for you Hunnie!


----------



## Glitter1

I know right?!? It's a lucky thread :) xx


----------



## Narla83

Ooo massive congrats hunni!!:happydance: Sorry to hear about the m/s though!! But YEY anyway its all worth it :happydance:

As for the hospitals I dont know either hun so I cant rreally advise you although if the early scans at the epau will help put your mind at ease then go for it!!:hugs:

Loads of sticky vibes to you hun and massive congrats again!!:happydance:


----------



## hollyrose

congrats glitter! thats great news!

levi- are u feeling ok today? i'd say the heat over there is awful. the weather here is terrible, it's a bit warm but its wet n windy, so no heat wave here i'm afraid!

ms much the same. still have that sinus headache as well. that's a week now i have it. doctor gave me otrivine nasal spray but i didn't use it. so worried about taking something that might harm the baby! phoned them up today tho cause it's not getting any better so will see what they give me.

can't believe i'm nearly 12 weeks! 

narla- sorry ur oh's mum wasn't very pleased for u. maybe she'll come around.

xo


----------



## levichips

congratulations glitter!!! 
holly can't believe your nearly 12 weeks that has gone so fast!! 
feeling lot better this afternoon had hour sleep think that helped going to mention it when go to hospital tomorrow just so they are aware it has happened! 
narla gutting about freezer but like you said great place to be on day like this haha xxx


----------



## hollyrose

hi,

ms really bad at the minute. felt so ill last night just sat n cried! thought it was starting to ease up but no such luck. think the sinus headache i have is hayfever too. just feeling sorry for myself today. on the plus side the sun is shining here today so maybe that'll cheer me up a bit. 

hope ur all ok?

xo


----------



## Narla83

Hey ya,

Sorry to hear its got you again hun you must be so bored of it now :hugs: Im glad its nicer there today, its nice here at the min but they reckon its gonna rain by this pm so getting the washing done now to make the most of it :shrug: Hope you feel better through the day hun lots of :hugs:

Hope you other ladies are ok :hugs:


----------



## levichips

well narla we were right baby girl!!!!!!! i'm so so made up!! eveything good and measuring dead on! now to sell all my boy stuff to buy PINK hehe xx


----------



## levichips

holly i am so sorry you are feeling rough not nice!! hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## r3ady4baby

A GIRL! YAY! Oh congrats levi! I'm so happy for you! Now you will have one of each!


----------



## Narla83

Trust Alfie to wake up as you posted!!

:happydance:YIPPIE, oh hunni Im so chuffed for you your getting your lil girl, you must be so so chuffed!!!!!:happydance:

So glad things are measuring well, cant wait for the pics!!

Are you off shopping then? Whats Levi gonna make of having a lil sis?

Lots of :hugs: and congrats again, god I love it when Im right!!:winkwink:


----------



## levichips

Narla83 said:


> Trust Alfie to wake up as you posted!!
> 
> :happydance:YIPPIE, oh hunni Im so chuffed for you your getting your lil girl, you must be so so chuffed!!!!!:happydance:
> 
> So glad things are measuring well, cant wait for the pics!!
> 
> Are you off shopping then? Whats Levi gonna make of having a lil sis?
> 
> Lots of :hugs: and congrats again, god I love it when Im right!!:winkwink:

thanks hun i havent yet got to sell levi 0-3 clothes and 12-18 stuff first hehe but will do then. levi wants a boy but i'm sure he'll be fine once she here xx


----------



## r3ady4baby

I'm just so thrilled for you Levi! Bet you can't wait to go shopping!

I've got a cough this morning and everytime I cough, I pull a round ligament. Man those thing can HURT!

I think MS might be easing up a bit.

I have my first prenatal exam a week from today. I'm hoping my Doc will have a doppler so I can hear my bean's heartbeat. I still get paranoid that something's wrong.


----------



## Narla83

Oo what things you got?

Im so so super chuffed for you hun might do a lil dance :dance::headspin:\\:D/:happydance:

He he.xx


----------



## levichips

LOADS 12-18 and 18-24 if your interested wanting 50p-£1 each item plus postage and fees all tshirts and jumpers trousers and stuff i'm just putting thread in buy and sell up i'll post link when i'm done x


----------



## hollyrose

levi- congraulations! a girl! u must be sooo excited!


----------



## Narla83

Ok sounds good hun. Thanks, will have a looksie!!!

Ooo congrats again:happydance:!! Just think another 11 weeks and I'll be finding out, not as soon as hollyrose though seems like forever when I put it like that :dohh:


----------



## levichips

https://www.babyandbump.com/buy-swa...inly-next-stuff-all-1-under.html#post11406432
sorry took forever not put 18-24 up yet but will be later xx


----------



## levichips

i've added the rest now narla x


----------



## Narla83

Thanks hun will be in touch a few t-shirts in there I may be interested in, funny you dress levi just how I dress Alfie!!

And you know that suit at the start from mothercare Alfies had the same one but as a bear!!:haha:


----------



## levichips

Narla83 said:


> Thanks hun will be in touch a few t-shirts in there I may be interested in, funny you dress levi just how I dress Alfie!!
> 
> And you know that suit at the start from mothercare Alfies had the same one but as a bear!!:haha:

haha that well funny :thumbup:


----------



## levichips

how we all doing today ladies? hope morning sickness not to bad for those who have it!! levi still in bed so i'm staying in bed til he wakes he is shattered he should be in nursery this morning but i'm not waking him he so grumpy when he tired i'd rather him sleep haha!! i was lying in bed last night thinking how weird it's going to be to have a girl around hehe and can't stop looking at pink stuff already bought dress and stuff off buy and sell on here with money from selling levi stuff. think i've nearly got everything haha i learnt with levi not to buy to many haha hope everyone doing ok xx


----------



## Narla83

Morning Ladies,:flower:

How are we today?

Levi have you thought of any names yet or are you leaving it until shes born?


----------



## levichips

we like nayami, sofia and mia think levi has decided nayami tho we said we'd let him choose once got 2 or 3 names xx


----------



## levichips

how you doing narla? i've just been cleaning but have come over all faint again hope this isnt going to last whole pregnancy otherwise i'm going to be fed up i've got so much to do got people coming at 12 ahhhhhhhh haha i'm having 5 min rest then going to carry on x


----------



## Narla83

Yea not too bad, Alfie had a shocking nights sleep so a bit cranky today. Just been doing the housework too and put him down for a nap so Ive got a quiet hour to myself!!:happydance:

Be carefull hunni just try and do a bit at a time. I know its easier said than done but you dont want to hurt yourself!!:hugs: What did the hospital say about it? Did they check your blood pressure?

Just add this as well it could be low blood sugar levels as well hun, I found this site (if you havent already seen it)

https://www.americanpregnancy.org/pregnancyhealth/dizziness.html


----------



## levichips

yeah bp was fine consultant just said prob cus was hot but it not today so dunno. aw hope he has good sleep levi was up lastnight too!! not like him he wanted drink i forgot to bring him one before bed. so my own fault haha xx


----------



## r3ady4baby

Good morning Beautifuls!

Levi- I am getting faint spells a lot too. I think it may be due to blood pressure. It's so weird and very scary! I hope it ends soon for you hun!

Narla- when did you say your scan was hun? I'm so anxious!

The MS continues to get better. It' still there, just not as bad. Boy it was awful for a week. I couldn't get out of bed. Now I'm just dizzy with little crampy feelings and round ligament pain. Slightly sore BBs and VERY tired. Come to think of it, I'm definitely not peeing anywhere near what I had been the last few days. I hope all is OK. I'm such a worrier.


----------



## Narla83

Levi: I forgot to say they are lovely names hun!! Me and oh never agree on girls names even when I was p/g with ds so am looking forward to going through all that again!!:dohh:

R3ady: Hey hun, my scan is ages away 18th July (3 weeks next monday) and I cant wait!! Glad the m/s is clearing up for you a bit though :thumbup: Yes the ligament pain is not fun is it I get it around the front when Im getting up omsnd takes my breath away sometimes!! Ive found my symptoms are easing off a bit but still have the sore (.)(.) which puts my mind at ease. Whens your next scan hun?


----------



## levichips

r3ady4baby said:


> Good morning Beautifuls!
> 
> Levi- I am getting faint spells a lot too. I think it may be due to blood pressure. It's so weird and very scary! I hope it ends soon for you hun!
> 
> Narla- when did you say your scan was hun? I'm so anxious!
> 
> The MS continues to get better. It' still there, just not as bad. Boy it was awful for a week. I couldn't get out of bed. Now I'm just dizzy with little crampy feelings and round ligament pain. Slightly sore BBs and VERY tired. Come to think of it, I'm definitely not peeing anywhere near what I had been the last few days. I hope all is OK. I'm such a worrier.

thanks hun i'm just bit worried because i had gd with levi so hoping not getting it again :cry: may go to doctors tomorrow see what they say x


----------



## r3ady4baby

Levi- As soon as I'm feeling better I'm going to start walking again to lesson my chances of getting GD. I hope you don't get it again hun!

Narla- I know it's so hard to wait for a scan, but it will go quick. Besides, you have us lovely ladies to keep you distracted :) I don't have another scan scheduled yet, just an appointment with my OB in 6 days (an exam and pap). I'm sure she will try to listen to the HB with doppler. I am so excited. I will be 10 weeks then, so i hope I can hear it. If not, knowing me I will go NUTS!! But I'm thinking she will probably schedule me for a 12 week scan which is in about 3 weeks, so maybe we'll have scans around the same time!!

I'm bummed this morning because I just got on the scale and saw that I have already gained 11 pounds!! OMG I'm only 9 weeks and I've gained 11 pounds already? HOLY!! i don't know how that happened with me being sick and all. It must be mostly in my boobs. hehehe. i really need to watch what I eat because i was only supposed to gain 20. I'm more than halfway there already. EEEEK!! Long walks, here I come!!!


----------



## Narla83

Hi Ladies,:flower:

How are we all today?

So we took ds swimming for the first time y/day and he screamed the whole time, I thought he'd get used to it but after 15 mins of constant screaming I took himm out. He was very happy to watch his dad and sis in there but there was no-way he was getting back in, he wouldnt even go near oh and dd when they were wet :dohh: Oh well gonna keep trying with him and see how he gets on!!

:hugs: to you all.x


----------



## r3ady4baby

Happy 10 weeks Narla!!


----------



## Narla83

Thanks hun, how are you getting on?:hugs:


----------



## r3ady4baby

I'm ok. feeling better today, but very tired of the first trimester. I hate being either sick or worried.....or both. Can't wait for my appointment Tuesday & I hope I will be able to hear my little bub's heartbeat!


----------



## hollyrose

hi ladies,

how is everyone?

haven't been on in a few days as internet playing up again.

12 weeks today! yayyyyyyy!

well still have ms, had to get antibiotic for infected sinus' which have now given me thrush! 

feeling bit down today to be honest. just wanna feel like myself again. gonna try n get outta the house today n enjoy the wee bit of sunshine that we're having at the minute.

hope ur all well?

xo


----------



## Narla83

Congrats hollyrose:happydance:!! 12 Weeks hey, sorry your still feeling yucky hunni hope it starts to ease off for you soon. I hope your enjoying the sunshine lots of :hugs:


----------



## levichips

hey how is everyone doing? i've been away this weekend was lovely just all the washing to do now but at least it hot so will dry quick!! hope evryone getting on ok congrats narla on getting to 10 weeks and holly for getting to 12 weeks time is flying by!! xxx


----------



## levichips

and r3ady getting to 10 weeks i just noticed xx


----------



## Narla83

Thanks hun, glad you had a nice time. How are you feeling? Have you had any more dizzy spells?:hugs:


----------



## levichips

i had one on sunday but i was to hot i got cooled down and was fine again. but feeling good atm how you feeling? x


----------



## r3ady4baby

Good Morning Lovelies!!

God I'm feeling sooooooooooooooooooooooo much better!! Have a doctor's appointment tomorrow and I'm hoping we'll get to have a listen to Bean's Heartbeat!! 

I'm a prune!! 2nd Trimester is fast approaching and I am soooooooooo excited!!


----------



## Narla83

Hi ya hun, glad your feeling better so exciting if you do get to hear the bubs heartbeat looking forward to hearing about it!!:happydance: 

Its 3 weeks today until my scan so its getting closer. Have my sis up next weekend and I havent told her yet, shes 27 weeks p/g and I just didnt want to jinx it so dont know if I should phone her and tell her or just wait til she walks through the door and sees the bump, toying with the idea of suprising her as thats what they did so will see.:haha:

Hmmm, I always watch your ticker now to see what I am that week, Im not sure about the pic of the prune looks suspisiously yucky :dohh: Isnt there another friut thats the same size thats a bit prettier?:shrug:

Im now off to google fruits and will let you know what I find!!!


----------



## levichips

just letting her walk in sound like good idea hehe!!! your scan is coming round quick hun!! hope everyone ok today xx


----------



## Narla83

Hi hunni, yeah think thats the conclusion of everyone!! Hope she'll cope with the shock, she knew how devestated we were when we lost the other one so hopefully it wont come as too much of a shock and hope she takes it well!!

How are you doing hun?:hugs:


----------



## levichips

aw i'm sure she will is it this weekend she staying? let us know how it goes!! i'm good thanks i've cleaned this morning and relaxing this afternoon before pick levi up and then think we all going swimming. trying to sell all levi's clothes i've bundled them up on the buy and sell now if you fancy nose or if want to make offer just need space hehe no worries if nothing you fancy though. bought s much girl stuff now and think my uncle sending money or gift card to spend in next sale can't wait hehe xx


----------



## Narla83

Hey ya,

Yeah she'll be down friday evening so thats when 'the bump/bloat' is at its best!! Ds hass just woken from his nap got to do a quick feed if he'll let me then off to boring mothers and toddlers for an hour, I really hate it there but take him b/c he enjoys it. I just dont really know alot of people round here with babies and my friend who comes occasionly has decided not to go so just me and ds :dohh:

Oooo, shopping yey!!!


----------



## levichips

aw hope he enjoys it hun i never go to them tbh never did with levi and don't think will do this time either like you i don't really like them x


----------



## Narla83

An hour of my life wasted!! But ds enjoys seeing the other children and playing with the different toys so its good in a way!!:dohh:

Hehe, just checked my scan date on the calender and had it wrong :dohh: it is the 18th July which is 1 week on monday comming :happydance: that really cheered me up I lost a week, pregnancy brain!!!:happydance:


----------



## levichips

hehe nice one even sooner xx


----------



## r3ady4baby

Hello Ladies!

I heard a healthy heartbeat today! Still in the 140s! It was music to my ears. Oh my goodness! I love that sound.

I had them do every test in the book so they took a lot of blood and that always makes me feel funny.

Narla- I know what you mean about the prune. Haha! It's so ugly! Did you find some different fruits? strawberry would be better! Lime is next. You'll be a lime in just a couple day!


----------



## Narla83

Hey hun,

No, stupid prunes!! Suppose a large strawberry could be compared to that size though?:dohh: Roll on the lime :happydance:

So happy you got to hear the heartbeat it must be so reassuring for you :hugs: How you feeling now then?


----------



## chelleb

hi so sorry to but in but iam 7dpo and feel like iam going insane


----------



## chelleb

:coffee:well its 8dpo and i caved this morning BFN no surprise there ! jesus just want the 14th to come , my luteal phase is a long 16 days waiting waiting , think iam gonna become a poas freak just cant help my self, just wishing that little line wud appear.xxx:growlmad:


----------



## levichips

aw hun it horrible the wait i tested at 10dpo and only got faint faint line the wait is so hard xx


----------



## Narla83

Hi ladies,:flower:

Chelleb: I hate that wait hun, drives the sainest person mad :wacko: I didnt get a line until 11dpo on a frer and that was faint on my ics they looked like evaps its so annoying!! How are the symptoms?

Hollyrose: Your scans comming up next week isnt it hun? Hope your ok. Did they ever get you in for that test?:hugs:

R3ady: Are you having a 12 week scan then hun would imagine it would fall quite close to mine? Hope your ok.:hugs:

Levi: How are you doing hun?

Baby: Not sure if your still popping in but if you are how are you getting on?:hugs:


----------



## chelleb

hi so glad i found this site, had a brown show which lasted 36 hrs but gone now, and lower bk ache sooooooooooooooo sore , cramps across my lower tummy and on off feeling sick , when i eat i start to feel sick and get heartburn straight after, bb arent sore at all and feel so tired , started to ovulate on the 29th of june so bd for the 2 days before and carried on for 4 days after , going crazy not knowing :wacko::wacko:x


----------



## levichips

hey hun uok? i'm good dropped levi at school and had to pop our cat to vets he been bitten on back pad by another cat he feelinng very sorry for himself been sat on me since got back x


----------



## levichips

chelleb all your symptoms sound good xx


----------



## hollyrose

hi,

r3ady- that's brilliant that u got to hear heartbeat again! 

narla- i have my scan next monday at 2pm and am getting nervous already. just so worried that i'll be lying there and they'll say 'sorry, there's nothing there'! spose it's only natural. the last few times i've been for scans it hasn't been good news. i'm gonna try not to think about it too much tho.

i had the fasting blood sugar test n it came back normal so not sure if they'll still refer me for gd tests at hospital.
how r u doing? love ur new photo! ur dd looks so grown up.

levi- how r u? over half way there now!

welcome chellub. i got a very faint + at 9 dpo. fingers crossed for u 2.

xo


----------



## levichips

holly i'm good thanks been busy hope your feeling better i know can't believe how fast it is going xx


----------



## maybebaby87

Im 7dpo and having pulling/scratching feeling on right mainly when i move. Nausea spells on and off for past few days, headaches, loss of appetite. 8 days till AF due!!


----------



## chelleb

up date on new symptoms wee really yellow and drips of cloudy stuff dropping out (tmi) i know so sorry , back ache back , head feels all fuzzy , god i hate this obsesing, x


----------



## r3ady4baby

Welcome Chelleb! Backache and cramps were my first sign. Also a weird feeling. I just knew I was pregnant. Faint line on 10dpo, but started feeling implantation at 5dpo.

Narla- I am having a scan around 12 weeks. Not sure of the date yet, I will get a call soon. They are only doing a scan because I am doing the first trimester screening for downs syndrom and trisomy. They are also giving me a blood test. The onyl reason I wanted to do it was because I didn't want to wait til 20 weeks to see my baby again.

Hope my pap turns out OK. It had been 7 years since I had one. Eeeeek!! Terrible I know.

I'm feeling so much better lately! Have a great day ladies! Love to you all!!


----------



## chelleb

had a brown loss which was on sunday when i woke up lasted 36 hours! which would of been 5dpo ,


----------



## chelleb

new symptom today pain in my left arm pit and bb are abit sore but not to bad ,cud this be a sign that af is on her way iam now 9dpo? and dis is white today scared shes on her way, my left nipple is also painful help , iam going made with this symptom spotting.xxx


----------



## babyanise

hello all,sorry not been on much:wacko:hope your all ok and your bumps are growing away and fx you have no m/s.
well my af lasted for 10 days which has never happened before,4 days normal then the rest was just brown and i didnt think it would ever go but all is well now:thumbup:no sign of o at all,just lots of cm so not sure when or even if i will o this cycle.:nope:just have to wait and see.:flower:


----------



## Hoping924

Can I join? Today I'm 7 dpo, been crampy & having some pains in right ovary, sore bbs started around 5 dpo, suffered m/c in 5/2010 at 5wks & again in 11/2010 at 10.5 wks. Would to see more BFP's


----------



## levichips

welcome new ones to the thread!!! xx


----------



## Hoping924

Thank you for welcoming me :)


----------



## r3ady4baby

levichips said:


> welcome new ones to the thread!!! xx

Levi! Everytime I see all the pink in your signature it makes me sooo happy!!!

I really wanted a girl to begin with, but I'm having really strong boy feelings today. Had a dream last night that it was a boy, and I just have the boy vibe. HR has been in the 140s both times I've heard it, so I guess it could go either way according to the old wive's tale.

Welcome to all the new ladies and GL!


Baby- Glad to see you back on here. i was wondering what happened to you. Here's hoping for one nice BIG O and a BFP for you this month!!!


----------



## hollyrose

hi,

we got some bad news today. my dad has collitis so he had to have a colonoscopy to keep a check on it but they discovered what they think is cancer! he was supposed to have one every year but they 'lost' him from the system! so it has been 3 years since he had one. did a biopsy and results will be back next week. feeling very sad today.

xo


----------



## Mon_n_john

I'm sorry Holly, didn't want to read & run. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your dad, I hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## levichips

holly thoughts are with you hope it not bad news xx


----------



## r3ady4baby

So sorry to hear that Holly! Many hugs to you, and the best of luck to your daddy.


----------



## babyanise

holly,im so sorry,i know what you are going through and how you are feeling.keeping everything crossed that it will all be ok for him:hugs:


----------



## Narla83

Hey Ladies,:flower:

Holly: Im so sorry to read this hunni my thoughts are with you and your family :hugs: I hope your ms isnt adding to things at the min lots of :hugs: your way. Looking forward to hearing about your scan next weekxxx

Baby: Yey, hullo hun great to hear from you again!! Strange about your af last time :shrug: but fx'd it happens soon for you. Lots of :hugs: xxx

R3ady: How are you doing hun? Where you really hoping for a girl then this time? Hope your ok.:hugs:

Levi: Hey ya, how are you getting on hun?:hugs:

Hi ya to anyone thats joined, good luck.xx

So have been a bit busy the last few days, getting the house tidy and sorted for my sis and bil thurs then dd's sports day fri and cooking the tea etc then sats always go quickly but Im a domestic goddess so have whipped up a toffee cream tart and a lemon merangue pie!!!:coffee:

Have my scan a week monday so getting excited and nervous at the same time, just keep worring that something will be wrong :dohh: Im soooo ready to start enjoying this pregnancy so hope it will help me do this!!:thumbup:

Anyways must dash, lots of :hugs: to all ladies.xxxxx


----------



## levichips

how everyone getting on?
hey narla what did your sister say?? puddings sound yummy hehe 
well i've had mad day today we went shopping got few girly bit of course hehe and then took levi out for late lunch i'm still stuffed and aplay in the park. since then been doing house work loving this weather to get washing dry though!!!
hope everyone ok xx


----------



## hel76

Hello Ladies,

I haven't been on here in ages! Have been so busy with work, the kids & have been in bed every night so early as my MS the past couple of weeks has been shocking!

Good luck for everyone who has scans soon! Can't wait for mine just got my date through today 4th August!

Hope everyone is well. Sorry to hear about your Dad Holly - hope it's good news when the results come through.

Levi - love your choice of girls names - our DD is called Mia! Boys names are soooo hard....our little man was 6 weeks old before we named him, we couldn't agree lol.

Now that I am feeling more human, I will try to check-in every night. I had my booking-in appointment with MW this wk and told her how sick I was - she said twins maybe! Lord....just one would be lovely thanks! My belly is flippin massive though - can't get into any of my jeans and I'm just 8 weeks, look about 4 months tho! Did any of you ladies have major bloating at this stage?

Also another thing I really notice continously throughout the day is tightenings in my womb - never noticed it before with previous pg's, is anyone else getting this?

Hello to all newcomers and fingers x for anyone waiting for their BFP.

Hx


----------



## hollyrose

thanks everyone. really hoping he gets the best possible results.

have my scan tomorrow! can't wait! ms still hanging around.

narla- i have a real craving for desert at the minute. urs sound sooo nice!


----------



## Narla83

Hi ladies,:flower:

Wow what a mad weekend!! So busy but it was really good to see my sis and her huge bump!! She took the news really well and is very excited esp if it turns out to be a girl which I suspect it is as then the two will be close in age.

We brought a little tent from tescos y/day and I stupidly said that dd could have her friend over to stay in it with her (I blame the hormones making me stupid :dohh:) as they didnt settle down until just after 12 when they'd had their midnight feast that Id done them, it was only this morn I realised that I gave them chocolate therefore I gave them a massive sugar rush when I wanted them to calm down :dohh: Oh well they had fun and I think it will be an early night for us all after that!!

Hollyrose Im looking forward to hearing how tomorow goes, you must be so excited!! I hope your holding up ok :hugs:

Loads of :hugs: to you all!!

Ps hel76 nice to have you back!!:hugs:


----------



## levichips

aw bless your dd narla i remember those times midnight feasts hehe very rarely managed to stay awake thought haha!!! how far along is your sister now? what is making you think your having girl? we've had lovely relaxed day today very much needed levi just gone to bed tv time now with hubby hehe 
how everyone doing today? xx


----------



## levichips

hel76 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I haven't been on here in ages! Have been so busy with work, the kids & have been in bed every night so early as my MS the past couple of weeks has been shocking!
> 
> Good luck for everyone who has scans soon! Can't wait for mine just got my date through today 4th August!
> 
> Hope everyone is well. Sorry to hear about your Dad Holly - hope it's good news when the results come through.
> 
> Levi - love your choice of girls names - our DD is called Mia! Boys names are soooo hard....our little man was 6 weeks old before we named him, we couldn't agree lol.
> 
> Now that I am feeling more human, I will try to check-in every night. I had my booking-in appointment with MW this wk and told her how sick I was - she said twins maybe! Lord....just one would be lovely thanks! My belly is flippin massive though - can't get into any of my jeans and I'm just 8 weeks, look about 4 months tho! Did any of you ladies have major bloating at this stage?
> 
> Also another thing I really notice continously throughout the day is tightenings in my womb - never noticed it before with previous pg's, is anyone else getting this?
> 
> Hello to all newcomers and fingers x for anyone waiting for their BFP.
> 
> Hx

hey yeah we really struggled with levi was only name we both liked!! so am so glad we having girl made it lot easier. aw i love mia but we decideed would be mothful with nayami. so going for sofia it was our girls name with levi so wanted it somewhere xx


----------



## Narla83

Hi ladies,:flower:

Hope your all ok?

Hollyrose: Hope the scan went well hun looking forward to hearing about it!!


----------



## babyanise

hope the scan went well hollyrose.:thumbup:hugs to all:hugs:


----------



## levichips

hope everyone doing ok. hope scan went well hollyrose! x


----------



## hollyrose

hi,

scan went great! baby looked good n jumping all over the place. heard the heartbeat, and measuring exactly 13 weeks + 1. go back for 21 weeks scan at start of sept, then gd testing @ 28 weeks and having an extra scan @ 34 weeks to check if baby is gonna be big or not. felt great seeing him/her. told dd then we came home. she is so excited! can't wait to be a big sister.

feel like i can finally get excited about the baby now.

xo


----------



## Narla83

Ahh hun Im so glad that things were good!! Happy 13 weeks for y/day sorry I missed that,:dohh: bless dd bet shes well excited about it all is she hoping for a girl?

Looking forward to pics if you can, lots of :hugs: your way really chuffed and happy for you roll on september when we can find out what we're having!!:happydance:


----------



## levichips

so glad scan went well hun!!! yay it going fast. i was hoping to get growth scan but doen't look like i'll be getting one will have to ask again i think!! x


----------



## hel76

Thanks Narla 

Holly glad your scan went well, can't wait for mine!

Levi, your baby's name is lovely......so nice that you have both decided and agreed already....can see DH and I taking forever to agree again, we just have completely different ideas!

Hx


----------



## hollyrose

narla- dd is adamant it's a girl! have tried telling her it might be a boy but she just won't entertain the idea at all! lol!


----------



## Narla83

Oh bless her, what are you and dh hoping for?:flower:

Hows the m/s treating you now has it eased off at all?:hugs:


----------



## r3ady4baby

Just wanted to pop in and say CONGRATS on your scan holly!!!

Hope all of you ladies are doing great. Narla, I am very excited for your scan!!! Not much longer now!!


----------



## hollyrose

i would like another girl and dh would like a boy. but as long as it's healthy i don't mind.

ms starting to ease slightly, have good days n bad days. hoping it'll go completely soon.

still waiting on my dad's results. the doctors meet today so thinking we'll hear in the next few days. 

nala- ur scan must be soon?


----------



## babyanise

great news about the scan holly.:thumbup:


----------



## eeyore666

i had dizzyness round 5dpo but nothing now im not 9dpo and got no symptons at all apart from by bowels are looser then normal (soz for the grossness)


----------



## babyanise

eeyore666 said:


> i had dizzyness round 5dpo but nothing now im not 9dpo and got no symptons at all apart from by bowels are looser then normal (soz for the grossness)

looser bowels are supposed to be a good sign :thumbup:


----------



## levichips

how is everyone doing? been very quite on here lately!!
had my 22 week midwife appointment today was good i've been getting itchy hads so she took bloods for my liver and she measured my bump 21.5 cm so measuring smaller quite glad eveything is measuring smaller this time hope it sign of smaller baby!! i can hope can't i hehe. got bad head so have just put levi to bed and will be having early night to i think. 
holly any news on your dad?
how all you other ladies doing? xx


----------



## hollyrose

levi- i won't see the midwife now until 28 weeks. was earlier with my 1st. must do things differently over here! was ur ds big when he was born?

haven't heard anymore about my dads results from the hospital yet. was on edge all day waiting. maybe tomorrow.

xo


----------



## xoStillxo

AF is 6 days late and last night i woke up around with the room spinning around me :( - i've read that dizziness is a symptom, but i am also in the same boat as you :) keep updating and good luck :)


----------



## Narla83

Morning Ladies,:flower:

How are we all? Hope your well.:hugs:

Ive had oh off for the last 2 days so we always seem to have so much to do, we're in the middle of trying to sell our car as we've had to buy a bigger one that will fit us all in but its so hard to find the time to get things sorted as oh's hours are increasing now its summer (not that I mind too much the moneys great!!)

Lots of :hugs: your way


----------



## levichips

hollyrose said:


> levi- i won't see the midwife now until 28 weeks. was earlier with my 1st. must do things differently over here! was ur ds big when he was born?
> 
> haven't heard anymore about my dads results from the hospital yet. was on edge all day waiting. maybe tomorrow.
> 
> xo

yeah he was 10lb!!!! he got stuck trying to engage he was that big so i am eally hoping this one is a lot smaller becuse i've got small frame x


----------



## levichips

Narla83 said:


> Morning Ladies,:flower:
> 
> How are we all? Hope your well.:hugs:
> 
> Ive had oh off for the last 2 days so we always seem to have so much to do, we're in the middle of trying to sell our car as we've had to buy a bigger one that will fit us all in but its so hard to find the time to get things sorted as oh's hours are increasing now its summer (not that I mind too much the moneys great!!)
> 
> Lots of :hugs: your way

hope you've managed to get eveything done! hope your feeling ok count down for scan now!!! are you taking dd and ds with you? has your dd broken up from school? levi finished today oh the fun begins hehe xx


----------



## Narla83

Hi hun,:flower:

No, dd breaks up next friday so have a week still thank goodness!! Ds has changed his nap times and is now up about 8 then goes down again at about 1030 and stays that way until I wake him up at about 1 bad side of it is he doesnt go down until about 8 in the pm so its good in a way but I do like a break in the evenings wonder if he's comming down with something :dohh:

Yey, scan is at 130 on monday so am really excited and nervous at the same time hoping things will be ok will post piccies when I get back.

Oh so how many weeks does that mean he has off now then? Gonna have a girly day in the hols take dd on the train to the city have some lunch go shopping maybe get our nails done, have you got anything planned? Thats about all Ive planned so far :dohh: thats one day out of 46 so far!!!!!

Hope your ok hunni.xx


----------



## levichips

haha not that your counting the days hehe well he goes back sept 7th least those weeks of pregnancy will go quick my calendar getting full he has got a day where i've got load of his friends and their mums round so i'll be shattered after that going to take him to see cars 2 we away for a week in lakes and pic nic planned and day with another of his friends then week of 1st sept it our anniversary so we have week going out for days we thinking zoo,thomas land, alton towers water park, and trip to ikea for baby stuff for her bedroom hehe so getting full plus midwife hospital appontments plus levi got his 2nd mmr next week so he'll prob be off colour for few days also it dh mum's anniversay so they having party and we got fiends for tea mad times!! also we panning a prez day when baby born so need some shopping trips to start buying stuff we usually do it for our anniversary then another during the year because we don't celebrate birthdays of xmas but we had one in march and we are holding off for nexy when have had baby just thought be nice for levi. i get more excited that him haha xxx

that be lovely for you and dd to do that together can't wait to do stuff like that!!! probably harder to plan stuff for hols for her is it? x


----------



## Narla83

WOW, man am I jealous!! Your soo organised, yeah its hard as well coz I dont drive and to get anywhere Id have to catch a bus and lugging two kids and a growing bump on a busy bus is not what I call fun :nope: We'll go out for a walk most days and want to get swimming in there but ds is not keen on that, I would take him to a little local kids farm but he's scared of farm animals too :dohh:

Dd is quite active so shes always out and about with her friends on their bikes so thats good. I'll have to get thinking..................

Thats a nice idea about prezzies hun and I know what you mean about getting more excited than the kids, Im the one up at 4 christmas day poking them to wake up :rofl:


----------



## levichips

haha that what i'm like prez day haha!!! aw nightmare when you don't drive yeah i'll be swimming too levi loves it and we've joined a gym so can go as much as want be free hehe just costs loads taking them out!! xx


----------



## hollyrose

hi,

how is everyone today?

welcome to any new ladies!

congratulations on being 12 weeks narla!


----------



## patience090

HELLOO LADIES!!!!!!!!!!! I MISS YOU GUYSS... hope everyone is doing well...its been a minute since i last visit and check on everyone.... im just in the chilling pool right now....but i pray i get my BFP soon ladies...Hope everyone is having a fabulous day =)


----------



## Narla83

Hi Ladies,:flower:

How are you all? Nice to hear from you patience fx'd you get your BFP soon!!

So have my scan today and Im in a stinking mood :nope: didnt really sleep well last night and Im dreading that somethings gonna be wrong in fact Ive pretty much convinced myself :dohh: stupid huh! Sorry to be such a downer, I really dont have a reason why I think things wont be right I still feel pregnant suppose its just after the m/c I fell so soon I cant help but feel yucky. Anyways sorry about the rant hope this is finding you all well and you have a lovely day!!

Hollyrose congrats on hitting 14 weeks hun :happydance: your next scan date will soon be here!!!:happydance:

:hugs: to you all.xxx


----------



## levichips

aw narla it totally understandable to feel like that hun everyone worries even if nothing has ever happened i'm sure all will be fine thoough hun!!! what time is your scan again? 
patience fx'd for you BFP soon hun!! xx


----------



## Narla83

Thanks hun was hoping you'd be about, seems its only you and me about this time of day :hugs: Appointments at 1:30pm but gotta leave way earlier to drop ds off at fil's so am leaving plenty of time for oh and him to have a chat :dohh:

How are you hun?


----------



## levichips

haha i know we are hehe can't wait to see pic!! i'm good thanks can't get over how fast it going though and to think when levi back in school i'll only have 10 weeks!!! am growing fast!! xx


----------



## r3ady4baby

Yay!! Narla!! Today is the day!! So happy for you! And I can't wait!! I'm sure everything will be just fine!

I have my 12 week scan on Thursday, but I already know everything is good because I got me a doppler and can hear Bean's lovely HB every day! It's amazing!! 

I'm so happy! I'm 12 weeks today! Over the hump! I'm feeling great! No sickness and my energy is back!


----------



## Narla83

Hi ladies,

So all is good, perfect little baby and measuring further on than I first thought so bumped up 4 days so thats all good. Piccies not great but here it is have my 20 week scan on the 5th of sept so dd will be able to come with us!!


----------



## r3ady4baby

CONGRATS HUN!!!!! I knew everything would be great!!! The first feeling I get with the pic is GIRL!!


----------



## Narla83

Thanks hun, Yeah I have a feeling its a girl too!!

Hope your ok looking forward to pics on thurs!!:hugs:


----------



## hollyrose

that's great narla! so glad everything is ok with the baby. so whats ur due date now then?


----------



## Narla83

Am due on the 23rd of Jan so thats 4 days after dd's b/day lets hope its not early!!:dohh:


----------



## levichips

so glad everything went well narla xxx


----------



## pink_phoenix

congrats narla glad everything went wel x x x x x x x


----------



## babyanise

glad all went well narla:thumbup:


----------



## Narla83

Thanks Ladies your all great!!:happydance:

How are you all today?

Pink its great to hear from you, how are you getting on?:hugs:

Hollyrose whens your 20 week scan hun?x


----------



## hollyrose

welcome back pink! how are u doing? i've missed u on here. xo

narla - did u go over due with ur other 2? 

i'm due 2 days b4 dd's 4th birthday. was thinking i'd have her party a few weeks early just incase! lol!


----------



## Narla83

No, dd was 7 weeks premmie weighed 4lb 4oz when she was born and ds was only a week early however I did have a scare at 28 weeks and had to stay in hospital for a couple of days with him but never found out what the pains where that I was having.

Lol, funny that we're in the same boat with our girls too, luckly chloe doesnt really have parties now shes too old for things like that apparently :shrug:


----------



## hollyrose

aww! 4lbs 4 ounces is so small! well looks like u'll probably go early again then. 

i went 9 days over with my dd and had to be induced. really hoping i go on my own this time. 

dd has informed me she doesn't want to know any details about her party as she wants it to be a surprise! can't believe she'll get tot he stage where she doesn't want a party anymore! lol!

xo


----------



## babyanise

how is everyone this rainy day.i am awaiting the :witch:im cd29 today.


----------



## Narla83

Yea she was very diddy but was only in the hospital a week and they let me stay so that was good, I must say though shes made up for iit now shes one of the tallest in her school!!

Ahh bless her, think youve got a while until the 'no partys' though. Lets hope this one doest go too overdue though be funny if we had them the same day :winkwink:

Hey baby, ooo cd29 thats good hun have you tested yet or just waiting to see if af turns up? Good luck have my fx'd for you.:hugs:


----------



## babyanise

no,not tested at all yet,just going to wait and see 1st lol:thumbup:


----------



## levichips

fx'd for you baby!!! when is af due? 
hope everyone doing ok?
had another bad day feeling faint but feeling lot better this afternoon x


----------



## r3ady4baby

Baby!!! I hope we all see your BFP soon!! I've been waiting for it!! You deserve it hun!!!

Got my 12 week scan tomorrow. I will post pics! Bean's little HB is getting louder and louder on my doppler. Must mean mu uterus is about to pop out of my abdominal cavity! I'm getting a wee little bump down there!! So exciting!


----------



## levichips

aw hope goes well tomorrow r3ady!!! xx


----------



## hel76

Hi Everyone,

Hope you are all well!

Congrats on the scan Narla, lovely to see the scan piccie!

And hope all goes well your scan r3ady!

Have mine 4th August - can't come quick enough!

Hope u feel better soon Levi - I still feel really rough too!

Hx


----------



## babyanise

r3ady4baby good luck today with your scan:happydance:
morning ladies,i hope you are all well today and no more m/s for you now.:thumbup:im cd 30 and no af as yet.i have been so good,no testing or ss:flower:im just waiting patiently :winkwink:


----------



## Narla83

Hi ladies,:flower:

Hope your all well, levi sorry your feeling a bit rough how are you today?

Baby, oooo have my fx'd tightly for you whens af due?

R3ady good luck for today looking forward to the pics hun!!


----------



## levichips

hey feeling loads better thanks i had some lucozade yesterday lunchtime and made big difference so dh took levi to park when he got home so managed to catch up with stuff. i'm thinking it is my bllod sugar getting too low if i'm feeling ok after drink like that what do you think? i've got my glucose test in 4 weeks so will find out then. i'm really hoping haven't got gd again!! i feel massive already as it is and people keep saying how big i am so hoping have smaller baby levi didn't really feel like a baby cus he was so big if that makes sence? either that or hope they give me section early which if you've got gd don't they usually start you off early? 
how you doing hun?xx


----------



## Narla83

Hi hun, it does sound like it if you felt better after a sugery drink but theres not long to wait to know for sure. I had a quick google and from what Ive read they may induce you around 38-39 weeks think you'll have to see if bubs is getting too big!! When do you see your m/w again is it after the test?:hugs:


----------



## babyanise

glad your feeling better levi.:flower:
narla it was due 4 days ago but im not reading anything into it then i wont be disopointed:thumbup:


----------



## r3ady4baby

OH YAY Baby!!! A late Aunt flo!! 

Levi- Sorry to hear you are feeling a little under the weather. My fingers are crossed that it's not GD! I know I have been feeling like my sugars are low too. Very lightheaded and dizzy, but that's also a normal PG symptom. BTW, I love the name you have picked out for your little girl. Nayami Sofia!! 2 names that I LOVE!

Scan is in 5 1/2 hours!!


----------



## hollyrose

can't wait to see pics pics of ur scan r3ady!

baby- it's looking good for a bfp! r u gonna test?

levi- could be low blood sugar or low blood pressure. consultant told me they would keep a close eye on size of baby and if big might have a c-section.

narla- it would be great if we had them on the same day! but i really hope i don't go over! don't want another big baby! lol! 

is it any easier giving birth to a smaller baby narla? or is the pain just the same?


----------



## hollyrose

meant to say that the consultant rang my dad and said it looks like what they found was normal, so not looking cancerous at this stage! has to have more tests but am sooo relieved!


----------



## r3ady4baby

Holly that is so good about your dad!! <3


----------



## levichips

holly that is great news about your dad!!! was your dd big then hun? yeah they testing me for everything this time had so much wrong with ds! 
narla i see midwife again in 2 weeks because i have been getting itch hand and feet so they are keeping eye incase start of cholestasis which had with levi too i don't think pregnancy suits me glad not having anymore haha yeah thought it was but they won't induce me because of previous section so they'd just do section. see consultant again after my glucose test in 4 weeks because they need to sort my bood stuff out because i'm jehovahs wittness so won't have blood transfussion they need to arrage the cell saver for me because of having section before! 
r3lady, thanks hun we'll find out soon. thankyou i love them too getting bit annoying though because when i say it people think it naomi but must be the way i say it. 
does anyone know how long it takes for results from glucose test to come back? xx


----------



## babycrazy11

Hi all! I am totally new to all of this... starting ttc in May after stopping my pills... been CRAZY ever since!! Thinking everything is a symptom. Starting reading all kinds of threads and this one really caught me because of all the BFP's!! Iam thinking that I am about 7dpo?? been feeling very slight nausea... not running to the bathroom by any means. No bb soreness but there has been some tingling and kind of a deep down ache.. like they have been hanging loose all day... does this sound anything like anyones early s/s??? Or am I reaching??? Congrats to all who have their BFP's and good luck to all those trying like me!!


----------



## r3ady4baby

Levi- I love Nayami so much better than Naomi. It sounds so much more unique! I've heard of it once before and have taken a liking to it ever since, but it's one of those names that you don't hear often at all. And with Sofia as the middle name, it just flows really well!!

Babycrazy- Welcome! Here were my symptoms if it helps at all.

5-dpo-6dpo Lower back ache 
6-7 dpo cramps sort of like aunt flo and a little twingy-like O pain on my left side. Just knew I was PG.
8-9 dpo incredibly sore BBs, like BAD! and continuing cramp-like feelings with O pain.
10 dpo- BFP

Didn't get any nausea until about 8wks Pg.

Good luck hunny! This thread has the BEST BFP vibes. Stick with us and you'll get a BFP!!


----------



## levichips

babycrazy welcome and fx'd you get BFP hun xx


----------



## levichips

r3ady- yeah i thought they went well sofia was name we picked out when was pregnant with levi and have loved that for years so had to have it in there just hope don't have to keep correcting people must be the way i say it hehe x


----------



## Narla83

Babycrazy: When I was in my 2ww with this one I remember waking up in the middle of the night and feeling quezzy!! Welcome by the way I'll have my fx'd for you.x

Hollyrose: Oh hun thats fantastic news about your dad!! No unfortunatly the pain was the same although I did have an epi with her as it was such a long time (long story as well) Hopefully you wont go over :winkwink:

Levi; Wow really sounds like you went through it with ds!! but good their keeping an extra eye on you. I just got the results when I saw the m/w after but Im guessing if you do have gd then they'll contact you to come in (thats my guess hun)

Baby: How patient are you being hunni 4 days thats something but you had an odd cycle last month didnt you? Fx'd this is the start of your BFP really rooting for you!! When you gonna test? Or are you waiting until 9 months and see if theres a baby at the end of it............lol..............

R3ady: Oooo cant wait for the pic hunni:hugs:


----------



## babycrazy11

Thanks all!! your very welcoming!! Narla.... I just chalk this one up to having a bug or something but last week i had a very quick onset of bad headache and nausea. Had wicked chills... could not get warm in the bed at all and suddenly ran to the bathroom to thow up... still just assuming that was a nasty bug but who knows??


----------



## Leslie735

I'm 7DPO today and I've been having tons of gas lately. I hope that is a sign of being PG. I have 2 kids and all I can remember this early on was heartburn which I've been having that too. :thumbup:


----------



## r3ady4baby

HERE'S MY ADORABLE LITTLE BEAN!!!

He/she's a very bouncy and active one too! Measured between 12+5 and 12+6! It was a very good scan!! HB 161bpm!!!
 



Attached Files:







SCHREINERAMYL20110721142808225.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 4









SCHREINERAMYL20110721142834940.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 6









SCHREINERAMYL20110721142900304.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 6









SCHREINERAMYL20110721143613432.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 8


----------



## levichips

aw so cute lovely pic!! i'm thinking girl lookikng at it looks just like mine did!! are you find ing out? glad all went well x


----------



## babyanise

lovely scan pics.so glad all is well:thumbup:


----------



## babyanise

yes narla i did have a odd cycle last time thats why im not getting excited this time as im thinking maybe its just coz of that that af still has not arrived yet.cd 32,longest time i have ever been without af lol.im not going to test,not yet anyway.
hollyrose,im so pleased about your dad's results,very good news.:happydance:


----------



## Narla83

Really great pics r3ady!! So is that where you made yourself or has it been moved forward again?

Baby, well fx'd for you hun Im guessing no sign of her yet?:thumbup:

Hope your all well, have oh off today as he's hurt his leg so he's off to the docs soon hoping that he's not gonna get signed off!!


----------



## babyanise

nope,no sign yet,im going to get a test tommorow just to rule it out.:thumbup:but i dont think i am as i have had no sore boobs,all i have had is creamy cm and feeling sick yesterday and today,just wish it would hurry up and get here now lol


----------



## r3ady4baby

Baby! It's looking good! I know you are not trying to get excited, but I sure am!

Levi- the majority seems to think girl too. Oh I'd love a girl! I find out around 20 weeks in beginning of September.

Narla- I think I'm going to wait to talk to my Doctor before I move my due date and ticker up! I am very pleased that bean is measuring a few days bigger. What a bouncy little one it is! Hard to believe how much he/she is moving when I can't feel a thing!


----------



## levichips

def looks like girl hun hope it is for you can't wait to know!! 
baby when i was preg with my ds i didn't have sore boobs at all no symptoms at all or any af pains!! but this one was totally different!!
i've be getting braxton hicks last couple days they've been like period type pains!! never had them with levi at all.
narla hope dh ok and doesn't need signing off!! i'm trying to sort garden little bit today we have a house next dorr that has been empty for 4 years so you can imagine what the garden is like with no one there looking after it it is a nightmare it is ruining our garden big time!! we had it redone 3 years ago because of it and it is awful again it so frustrating it pulling our fence down and eveything don't know what can do though!!! they empty otherside of us too been empty since xmas and theirs is getting bad. both sides went into homes and sadly passed away one that been empty for 4 years is still going through probate and the one from xmas is up for sale!! xx


----------



## hollyrose

r3ady - ur scan pics are amazing! i can't believe how clear they r! u can see its wee nose n everything! mine were not as good as urs but think the baby had it's back to us.

narla- howd ur oh get on at docs?

levi- the elderly man that lived next door to us died earlier this year and his house is still sitting empty but it's being very well looked after by his family. thank goodness.

i have a killer sinus headache today and feel like i'm getting a uti as well! just gonna sit about with a hot water bottle today i think feeling sorry for myself! lol! 

xo


----------



## hollyrose

meant to say a big welcome to any new ladies! xo


----------



## babycrazy11

still feeling very mild nausea today... tired and cramping in lower abdomen... has anyone felt mild nausea this early?? not throwing up just a sickish feeling...


----------



## Narla83

Babycrazy: Yup I did in the middle of the nigh mostly although I was never sick and it wore off pretty quickly!! Good luck hun :winkwink:

So oh has had to take today off but hes gotta go back tomorow or we'll get no money :dohh:!! His family has all had probs with varocus veins and its now effecting him, he has one right on his knee which is apperntly swollen although you cant see it so he's on cream, tablets and has to wear a support bandage.................

Time to trade him in for a newer model me thinks :rofl:


----------



## babycrazy11

thanks Narla... I am probably reading too much into things but today I just feel icky. Cramping like af is coming but that isnt til next week... bbs not sore to touch but feel a little tingly/achy... and for the tmi factor "lotiony"cm.... time will tell.


----------



## MonkeysGirl

hi all!

im a newbie who has been reading these posted for awhile and took the plunge today! i am 7 DPO and on my first round of clomid. My OBGYN says that i am "unexplained" and DH and I are both healthy as horses...

Other than cramping and a couple of odd stabbing pains on my right side nothing too crazy for me yet. I am tired and have a heightened sense of smell lately. I have my appointment set up for the 27th to test at OBGYN and this wait is driving me nuts...

im trying to stay calm but its so hard!


----------



## Narla83

Ooo baby well make sure you let us know how you get on with testing hun have my fx'd you get your BFP!!!

Monkeysgirl:Welcome hun, It took us 5 years to fall with our ds 'unexplained' so I know how hard it is when your both very healthy!! I have my fx'd for you, will you test before that or are you leaving it?:hugs:

Babycrazy: Ooo its sounding good!! I remember my cm just before my BFP was TMI kinda milky and lotiony :blush:and I remember the cramps too convinced af was gonna show up. Sorry if Ive asked this and youve answered but when you testing hun?:thumbup:


----------



## babyanise

plz can i join your :bfp:club:happydance:i did a test tonight,went and got 1 and bingo,woooooooooooooo


----------



## levichips

congratulations hun!!!! made up for you hope all goes well xx


----------



## r3ady4baby

OMG BABY OMG YAY! I AM OVER THE MOON FOR YOU!! CONGRATS HONEY! YaAaaY!


----------



## r3ady4baby

I'm still just so excited 4 you baby! Every month when it would be BFN I swear I felt nealrly as disapointed as you did, but Now......... BFP! YES! 

Welcome to the new ladies! As you can see, stick with us and you will get your BFP! We are all soaking in baby dust and good vibes!


----------



## hollyrose

a huge congratulations baby! i'm soooooooo excited for u! xo


----------



## Narla83

:happydance::happydance:YEYYYYYY!!!!! Massive congrats hunni!!!! So the ntnp did the trick then!! Massive massive yippies and :hugs: your way so so so so chuffed for you!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## babycrazy11

Narla... still feeling cramps today. I had my stomached kinda "bunched" up tonight while sitting on the couch and it was so uncomfortable... its an ache really low. Just now noticing (squeezing my bbs as I type!, i have gone nuts!) that my bbs feel sore only after I have stopped poking at them... kind of a delayed reaction. LOL! Mild nausea, not too noticible today. Af isnt due till next week... I got very anxious our first month, thought everything was a symptom and I tested only to get a BFN, which i kind of expected. Not going to jump the gun unless I get some more symptoms... probably going to try and wait this one out until after next friday. One minute I am feeling so positve and then the next i am almost sure its not going to happen. Only my 3rd month off the pill (that is what I believe caused my "symptoms" in the first month.) Thanks for the excitement... keeps me thinking positve until I know.


----------



## hollyrose

hi ladies! how is everyone today?

i ended up in out of hours doctors this evening. woke up with a real pain in my shoulder this morning. got worse all day n was kinda sore in my chest when i breathed in too. they think i pulled a muscle in my shoulder when i was asleep! it's very sore n all i can take is parcetamol. have a heat wrap on it too. woe is me! lol!


----------



## levichips

aw hollyrose hope that working and you feel better soon xx


----------



## MonkeysGirl

Hi Girls!!

WOW!!! congrats on the BFPs!!!!!!!!!! I am so stickin with you girls as you are giving me hope!!!

I'm on 9 DPO today and no implantation bleeding. I'm really hoping that not EVERYONE has this???

I'm so scared to test before wednesday because last month was such a disappointment. I truly thought June was the month....so here's hoping that July is it!

I am so thrilled for the BFPs and hope to join the ranks soon!!!

Anyways, if anyone has any comments on the spotting around this time please let me know!


----------



## babyanise

i didnt have any spotting at all,never had any on any of my babies so keep pos hun.:thumbup:
hollyrose im sorry about your shoulder,hope it feels better soon.:hugs:hope everyone else is well?


----------



## Narla83

Hey Ladies,:flower:

Hollyrose: Oh hunni I hope it starts to get better soon, by the way hows the m/s doing is it easing off?

Monkeysgirl: I wouldnt worry about the IB, its acctually not that common about 15% said they'd had it when I did a poll a while back so it doesnt mean your out. Ive never had it with any of my pregnancies.

Baby: Has it sunk in yet?:happydance:

As for the rest of you how are you today?:hugs:


----------



## levichips

monkeysgirl, i never had ib with either of mine!! 
hows everyone today?
i'mve had busy weekend so i'm shattered today had party sat night and my mum been here all weekend which can be stressful levi seems to play up when she here and my house is always a tip she has just gone so i'm spending rest of the day cleaning the house hoping wont take to long!! 
taking levi to see cars 2 on wednesday can't wait!!
hope everyone feeling ok xx


----------



## MonkeysGirl

good morning ladies! Thank you so much for getting back to me. Day 27 today and two more sleeps til my test!!!

i cant really tell how my CM is with these progesterone suppositories its hard to tell whether its them or what! i feel period cramps today though...trying to stay positive but also trying not to get my hopes up too much!


----------



## babyanise

happy 14 weeks narla:happydance:


----------



## babyanise

happy 24 weeks levichips and happy 15 weeks hollyrose.:happydance:


----------



## r3ady4baby

Holly- I hope your shoulder feels better soon. OH and I both slept in a hotel bed this weekend and it messed up my right shoulder, and his neck. We are in PAIN!! So I know how you feel honey!

Monkeysgirl- I didn't have and implantation bleeding or any bleeding what-so-ever with this pregnancy. I think only something like 30% have it!

Happy 14 Weeks Narla! Happy 15 weeks Holly!! Happy 24 weeks Levi!!!


----------



## babycrazy11

was hoping to surprise my hubby with a wonderful anniversary gift so just tested... guess I better go shopping instead. Not out yet for this month but feeling pretty down about it. In my mind i was kind of thinking this was it. As af came early last month and I had a lot of spooting before I really dont know where i am in my cycle right now... maybe its still too early. Have many of you had s/s, tested and gotten a BFN only to find out that you were actually preggo????


----------



## babycrazy11

feel so silly today for ever thinking i had any symptoms. Why are our bodies so unfair to us? On to month four for us.


----------



## Narla83

Hi ladies,:flower:

So dd is off on her weekly pony day so done the ironing, washing and tiding up while ds is having one of his long naps and just poping in before he wakes up! How are you all today? Thought the weather was supposed to be nice this week but its rubbish here at the min :shrug: 

Babycrazy: Im sorry hun, good luck and fx'd for next cycle :hugs:


----------



## levichips

hi all how everyone doing?
sorry baby crazy our bodies do horrible things to us sometimes!! 
levi has had some friends round this morning i'm shattered now haha he's had bouncy castle out weather lovely here atm but seems as thought there is some clouds coming over.
hope everyone feeling ok x x


----------



## MonkeysGirl

babycrazy...

i can totally relate right now. i read somewhere that if you do an OPK at this stage of the game (im on CD 28 and DPO is 12) and get two lines it may be picking up HCG in your system.

so i did one as soon as i got home from work yesterday and got two lines. THEN i did a digital test and A BIG FAT NOT PREGNANT.

i have my blood test tomorrow at OBGYNs but im gutted right now. i seriously felt different this time, but maybe i was symptom spotting too? i dunno.

on to month three for us too!!! let me know if you want to talk, im in need of a chat at times to sort my head out with all of this frustration!


----------



## Narla83

Monkeysgirl: The digi you took may not pick up on the hcg yet so dont give up any chance youve got another test laying about. The lines on an opk can be confussing b/c the hormones they pick up on can also rise before af or they can pick up on hcg!! So fx'd for you.xx:hugs:


----------



## MonkeysGirl

aw thanks Narla!!!

im just counting down the minutes until tomorrow's test with OBGYN or for AF to arrive!

this is such a LONG wait!!! i feel as though she is rearing her ugly head BUT as you said it may be too early to make an informed decision this early in the game.


----------



## hel76

Congratulations Baby!!

Glad to hear everyone is doing good!

Good luck to everyone waiting for their BFP.

Hx


----------



## babyanise

how is everyone today:flower:.boy is it hot here and its only early lol,well at least i can get the washing dry.


----------



## babycrazy11

thinking its time to step up my game a bit. THIS NEXT CYCLE IS IT!..... but what do I do?? I know nothing about temps... is an ovulation kit sufficient??? Do we bd standing on our heads??? Does it help to wait after bd and watch tv???? Help me ladies.


----------



## babyanise

baby,i tried the ntnp way.we only dtd once this time,same last cycle,making sure we did it just before ov,no stress,just nice and relaxed and i have been drinking alot of cranburry juice lol,not sure if it had anything to do with it.


----------



## babycrazy11

babyanise.... thanks! buuutttt.... I am going to sound completely stunned I am sure. I am still new here and i am not sure what "ntnp" and "dtd" mean!! lol! Fill a gal in will ya? thanks!! And... cranberry juice? huh.


----------



## MonkeysGirl

Well, blood work completed this morning and sitting waiting wishing for OBGYN to call...

LONGEST DAY EVER!!!

hope you are all doing well today!


----------



## Narla83

Babycrazy: Ntnp=not trying not preventing and dtd+doing the dance. Took me ages to learn it all lol. Depends how serious your getting I used a clearblue fertility moniter and fell using it both times first time however it is expensive to buy and the sticks arnt cheep either I brought mine off ebay so wasnt too bad. But if you want it a bit cheeper then opks may help you determine when your ovulating.

After dtd I didnt really lay still for very long, I did lift my hips though and having an :blush: orgasam :blush: after he's done his bit really helps.

So a few bits there hope it helps.:hugs:

Monkeysgirl: Ooo Im nervous for you hunni, fx'd. When do you think you'll know?:hugs:

Hope the rest of you are all well lots of :hugs: now off to the pub to meet some friends.xx


----------



## Narla83

Monkeysgirl: Any news yet hunni?:flower:


----------



## babycrazy11

Thanks for the tips. Now just to get AF over with for this cycle!! Not fully here yet... finding myself with my fi'xd (is that right...lol) that there might still be hope. It should have been full on by now but its just kind of spotty. Just being wishful. OPK's it is!!!


----------



## Narla83

Ooo have you tested then?:hugs:


----------



## r3ady4baby

My goodness I want cake so bad right now!


----------



## babycrazy11

Narla, I tested 2 days ago and got the BFN.... I am just assuming that this is af but there is nothing there right now. Dont really know what to make of af since i went off the pill. First month it was like clockwork, second month i started spotting and then started about 5 days early... going by that start day I should have started a day or two ago. I am just thinking that my system is still regulating itself post pill. No sore bbs at all... which looks like is a VERY common sign. I expect it to be here and time now... if not in a couple more days then maybe i will test again. I'll let ya know :)


----------



## hollyrose

hi everyone,

sorry haven't posted in a while. shoulder still very sore n ms bad.

hope ur all ok?

xo


----------



## r3ady4baby

Awww, Poor Holly! I hope you feel better soon my dear! My m/s is long gone now. Yours should go quickly soon I hope! Hang in there girly!


----------



## levichips

aw holly hope you feel better soon mine started to ease by 16 weeks then went completly by 20 you think it will never end don't you!! 
hows everyone getting on? 
saw cars 2 yesterday levi loved it!! can't believe how much the cinema is now though!! 
was levis first time was great for him. x


----------



## babyanise

hope it goes away soon hollyrose.hope everyone else is doing ok.did another test today and line is lovely and dark.off to the docs later.


----------



## Narla83

Hi ya ladies,:flower:

Hollyrose: Sorry the m/s is still getting you hunni really hope that it starts to go soon and you can start enjoying it a bit :hugs: Hows the shoulder any better today?

Baby: Ooo thats good to hear hunni, has it sunk in yet? I seem so busy with dd and ds at the min I kinda forget Im pregnant then I sit down in the evenings and Im like 'oo maybe thats why Im so tierd' :dohh: Hope all goes well at docs, is it for confirmation? 

Levi: I know we took dd for her b/day in jan with 2 friends and it nearly bankrupted us!!! Its not just the tickets then its the food which costs a bomb too. We went to a little zoo in cromer near the sea on weds and had a really good time, it wasnt busy at all and you could get really close to the animals which was good even ds enjoyed it next on the list concore his fear of farm animals!! 

R3ady: How are you getting on hun, did you get that peice of cake in the end?

Everyone else hope your well now off to grab some lunch while ds is napping.:hugs:


----------



## MonkeysGirl

hi girls! well BFN for July. Sad but looking forward to August!!!


----------



## Narla83

Sorry to hear that hun:hugs:, fx'd for your august cycle and lots of :dust: your way.xx


----------



## babycrazy11

Well its official... july in out for me. Beating myself up today pretty bad but August will be a new month.... I find my positive attidude somewhere between now and then :(


----------



## levichips

aw narla sounds like good day out!! we've got chester zoo and drayton manor planned for last week in august for anniversary cant wait i'm going to be dead though 2 full days out at 29 weeks pregnant haha must be mad!!
so we've changed our name nayami didn't have very nice meaning so decided against it. so we've decided on Eliana.
hope everyone is doing ok
so sorry babycrazy this wasn't your month but positive attitude for august hun hope it will be your month xx


----------



## babyanise

so sorry monkeys and baby,fx for august.levi,beautiful name.:flower:
been to the doc's,all is well,midwife will ring in next few weeks:happydance:he did a test,good lines on it.i have pics but not sure if i can post on here:shrug:


----------



## babycrazy11

thanks Ladies.... still open to hearing everyones tips if you did something different?


----------



## babycrazy11

How long did it take you gals to get a BFP??? Were any of you on the pill prior to?? I just stopped in May... maybe I am still adjusting??


----------



## babyanise

i didnt use the pill but i was trying for 2yrs,4months.the relaxed approach worked for me.


----------



## levichips

i wasn't on pill but friend mine was and it took 7 months for her to fall pregnant after pill. it can take a while but for others not so long depends on the person my mum caught with me 2 weeks after coming off the pill. my son wasn't planned and caught straight away with him amd this one was planned but we were very relaxed and didn't stress about timing or anything and we actually only dtd once and caught so i'd def recommend relaxed aproach but i'd also say pill can take a while to leave system and body get back to normal xxx


----------



## levichips

baby thanks hun, glad all went well with doctor xx


----------



## hollyrose

hi,

just a quick hello from me. back starting to ease slowly. 

hope ur all well.

xo


----------



## babyanise

happy 16 weeks hollyrose,glad your back is getting better.:flower:hope everyone is having a good weekend


----------



## Narla83

:happydance: Happy 4 months hollyrose :happydance:

Baby: Loving your new piccie hun great lines!!! How you feeling?

Had dd down to the walk in clinic yesterday as she woke up and was complaining her 'daisy' hurt and it hurt when she had a wee so theres me thinking urine infection went to the pharmasist in tescos and her recommended that we get her down there to get antibiotics. She was also saying that she kept having a bit of wee come out as well and a sore back. Perfect uti symptoms dont you think???

Ohhh no when we got there her urine was clear of anything :shrug: she also had a bit of brown discharge that I was thinking was comming from her urine. How emmbarrased was I when they told me that her fever and back-ache was a red herring and that its prob just the start of her af, shes 10 for goodness sake has no boobs at all the only thing she gets is mood swings sometimes. So my little girl is growing up very quickly in my eyes, I did NOT see that comming!!! 

She'd kill me if she knew I was telling you but I was so convinced it was a urine infection Im still not entierly convinced??

Anyways how are we all today?:hugs:


----------



## babyanise

wow narla that is early,bless her.:flower:
im feeling good thanks,just peeing alot at night lol.i did buy some sickness bands yesterday,just in case.:thumbup:that test in my avi is from fri when i went to the doc's..:happydance:


----------



## levichips

aw narla!! i had a friend at school who started it at 8!!! i had brown discharge for 2 days before had my first af and started bleeding was 2 days before my 12th birthday so does sound like it xx


----------



## Narla83

Cant believe I didnt know but there was other things that made it really sound like a uti but there we go bless her. Just seems so young to be worring about that :nope:

Thanks ladies though your great support!!:hugs:

Baby: Did you have m/s with your others?


----------



## babyanise

Narla83 said:


> Cant believe I didnt know but there was other things that made it really sound like a uti but there we go bless her. Just seems so young to be worring about that :nope:
> 
> Thanks ladies though your great support!!:hugs:
> 
> Baby: Did you have m/s with your others?

yes i did,very bad all day so really hope if i get it again the bands will help:thumbup:


----------



## r3ady4baby

Good day Gals!! Just wanted to pop in and wish you all well! 

Narla- Bless your dear daughter! That is early, but it's not too early. She's becoming a woman!

Baby- so happy that things are going well!

Holly- so glad your shoulder is feeling better hun!

Levi- Another beautiful name!

To all of you ladies that got a visit from Aunt Flo, maybe next month will be your month. keep us updated!!

I'm doing pretty good except for work. I've become less tolerant since I've been pregnant. I don't know if that really has anything to do with it, but I feel like punching people daily.

I've been getting some minor stretching pains, but nothing too bad. 

I'm a lemon today!!


----------



## babyanise

happy 14 weeks r3ady4baby:happydance:hope your shoulder is feeling better hollyrose.narla how is your dd today.hope everyone else is well today.:hugs:


----------



## Narla83

Hi ladies,:flower:

How are you all? Im suffering at the minute with tmi trapped wind :blush: I had this really bad with ds and looks like its back again :nope: Started last night and thought it would go after some sleep but it just gave me a crap nights sleep and is still here today, need to find out what I can take for it any ideas?

Also just got back from docs with dd who has tonsillitus (sp) mixed with a bactierial infection which is what they think the discharge was so doesnt seem like it was af now. Funny coz I knew that what the nurse was saying the other day wasnt right, so should def stick to instincts on some things!! Shes now on antibiotics, calpole and ibroprofen bless her we had a big day planned but instead having a dvd day and getting one of my beloved dominos pizzas, vegitarian supreme with chicken (oh always cringes when he has to order that) YUM YUM!!!

Lots of :hugs: your ways.xx


----------



## chilliepepper

hi guys. i am new to most of these threads, just seeking some advise, im 5dpo and have had random sporadic nausea, tiredness, mild cramping not all the time but occasionally, lower back painy twinges a few times and also been waking through the night, had a dream on 1 dpo i was havng my ultrasound and it was a boy????? have also had very watery cm, feel constantly wet, and also had a headache for a full week now but cant test til next friday

help real syptoms or in my head....did the deed 3 days before O


----------



## levichips

aw narla poor dd!! hope she feels better i used to get that all the time but when got pregnant with ds i was called in to have them out but obviously couldn't but i've never had it since!!
yum dominos we had one on sunday night cus had deal on £10 for large pizza was yummy. today i'm sorting house ready for house full of kids levi is having 9 of his friends round tomorrow hope weather nice so they can play in garden!! i must be mad haha will be good day hopefully. well my boobs have started leaking already leaked straight through a padded bra and my top yesterday thankful wasn't out anywhere!! 
chillie they sound like really positive symptoms!!
hope everyone feeling ok and doing well xx xx


----------



## Narla83

Ooo very brave of you hun, your always up to something fun!!! Dominos was very good they dont deliver here so oh had to drive up to get it but soooo worth the wait!!!

I didnt start leaking until after ds was born thank goodness it does not sound fun along with coping with a large bump :dohh: bet your counting the days :winkwink: have you had your glucose test yet?


----------



## levichips

i didn't start til after with levi either very strange ah well. haha i know sure my bump is getting bigger every day!!! i've got my glucose test 3 weeks today not looking forward to it! got midwife again thursday to check on the itching x


----------



## babyanise

chillie your symptoms sound great:thumbup:sorry dd is ill narla but glad its not af.:flower:sorry about your trapped wind,sounds painful.hi everyone,levi.hope you get the itching sorted.
yay im 6 weeks lol:happydance::cloud9:


----------



## Narla83

Happy 6 weeks baby!!!:happydance:

How are you all today?

Dd is much better today thank goodness and ds has figured out how to walk with his walker thanks to big sis whos been helping him. Not gonna be long til he doesnt need the walker, cant believe he's gonna be a year old in about 6 weeks thats scary!!!! Off to do some ironing I think dispite the weather it needs to be done.

Have a great day ladies.:hugs:


----------



## babydeabreu

Hi Ladies :)

Hope you dont mind me joining you all. I'm 5 dpo and have been getting so many symptoms, hoping to get a bfp by next week. i got a little eger yesterday and tested i knew it was going to bfn as its to early..but feeling waves of nausea, bloated, twinges on off feeling on the left side of my pelvic,hungry but feel full up... i had to see if it would show aline!! i know im a wolly lol :)

really hope i can join you all on your bfp :) lucky thread xx


----------



## Narla83

Babydeabreu: Ooo, sounding good hun, this is a lucky thread so welcome and hope some of our luck rubs off!! I was a nightmare with testing so know exactly where your comming from I used to start anywhere from 6dpo knowing it was gonna be a BFN :wacko: Your lo is very sweet by the way!


----------



## babydeabreu

Narla83 said:


> Babydeabreu: Ooo, sounding good hun, this is a lucky thread so welcome and hope some of our luck rubs off!! I was a nightmare with testing so know exactly where your comming from I used to start anywhere from 6dpo knowing it was gonna be a BFN :wacko: Your lo is very sweet by the way!

oh really, im glad im not the only eger one out there then lol i tested so early this time, all these symptoms was doing my head in i just had to lol 

reading through the thread i was like this thread is just lucky...most of you was around and are the same dpo so i thought i could join and share the love, hoping to get the joys you all have :) :hugs:

your little man is a cutie pie too. how old is he? x


----------



## levichips

Babydeabreu symptoms sound really good hope you get your BFP!!!
what an amazing day all levi friends have gone now i'm so so tired cleaned kitchen just garden to sort out put bouncey castle away and bought him a thomas paddling pool from argos this morning went down very well with the kids!!! i'm so going to sleep well tonight hehe!!! xx
hows eveyones day? narla ironing rubbish i did ours last night xx


----------



## Narla83

Levi: I dont really mind the ironing that much its more the though of it!!:dohh: Ooo your so great being so busy all the time levi's very lucky!!

Babydeabreu: Ah thanks he's 10 and a half months and big like his dad! Def keep with us and let us know how your getting on. So your about a week away from expecting a proper line urggg I remember how that drags but we'll be here to help you through!! How olds your lo? 

Must dash dd having mad 30 mins :dohh:


----------



## levichips

thanks hun hehe took him ages to go to sleep all those sweets haha oh i'm selling some 18-24 clothes if you'd be interested know they'd be bit big atm though x


----------



## babycrazy11

AF IS OVER! I have found my positive attitude again and now its game on. I am trying to realize that it has only been 3months and that's just coming off the pill too. To all the gals who are still trying... AUGUST IS OUR MONTH... and if it isnt, it isnt... then there will be September. Good luck and good bd-ing!


----------



## hopefulwishin

Hope you ladies dont mind, Thought id share my symptoms with ya! :)

As of today, by my calculations I am 6dpo. Ive had cramping on and off since 3dpo, I had a headache on 5dpo, sore breasts that started out around 3dpo and has came and went. On 5dpo I had a glob of yellow cm when I wiped. Dont know if thats a good sign? 
Today, being 6dpo Ive been more tired than usual, but also had some mild cramping in the center of my uterus area. Got alittle light headed tonight and just feel so darn tired.

AF is expected around the 14th of August.


----------



## hollyrose

hi everyone. sorry haven't been on in few days, didn't have access to internet.

hope ur all well?

ms still here. boo-hoo!

xo


----------



## Narla83

Hollyrose: Aww hunni really hoped it would ease off a bit for you now your further on, whens your scan? Are you thinking of a girl or are you unsure? Starting to think this ones a girl, just have a feeling but I could be totally wrong maybe Im just hoping b/c we've agreed on a name for a girl and not a boy :dohh: So if it does suprise us and turn out to be a boy its back to the drawing board for us. We've come to the conclusion that we gonna def have another after this but give it more of a gap in ages this time but unsure of what contrceptive to use coz theres no way I want to have to wait 5 years again b/c of it :wacko:

Hopefulwishin: Ooo symptoms are sounding good hun!! Fx'd for you!! Have you been trying long? Oo and welcome to our lucky thread.:hugs:


----------



## babydeabreu

Hi ladies :)

a question really...ive just been to the loo and noitced some creamy white/yellow cm is this a good sign or not? sometimes i can feel obvious twinges on the left and then sometimes i dont...is this af getting ready or signs of bean? xx


----------



## babyanise

hi ladies,went to mums wedding on thurs,it was very emotional.she did so well,she stood up through the whole thing as normaly she cant walk on her own.she looked lovely but i was so shocked to see how ill she looked,the whites of her eyes were orange,like a pumpkin and her skin was neon green,she has jundice,but as i said she did very well.she is in hospital now,she went in yesterday to have her liver drained.
cupcake and i are doing well.no m/s yet:thumbup:peeing loads at night lol boobs are sore and have streatching low down,must be growing.hope your all ok,holly hope your m/s is better today.narla how is your dd.
babydeabreu,i had/have creamy coloured cm when i got my bfp,fx its the same for you.:flower:


----------



## Narla83

Aww hunni :hugs: I cant even imagine what youre going through at the min. Im sure it was extreamly emotional for you and youre family :hugs: Have you told her that youre pregnant?

Dd is much better thanks and touchwood the antibiotics have done their stuff and got rid of the infection:thumbup:

Glad youve no m/s, I find the steching can be painfull at times. When are you seeing m/w is it 8 weeks where you are?

Morning to everyone, hope your all good :flower:


----------



## babyanise

Narla83 said:


> Aww hunni :hugs: I cant even imagine what youre going through at the min. Im sure it was extreamly emotional for you and youre family :hugs: Have you told her that youre pregnant?
> 
> Dd is much better thanks and touchwood the antibiotics have done their stuff and got rid of the infection:thumbup:
> 
> Glad youve no m/s, I find the steching can be painfull at times. When are you seeing m/w is it 8 weeks where you are?
> 
> Morning to everyone, hope your all good :flower:

m/w will ring me in next few weeks.not told anyone yet.glad dd is better.:hugs:


----------



## r3ady4baby

Good Morning Ladies! I think I'm feeling flutters. Is it too early? Feels like a feather being drug across the inside of my belly.


----------



## hollyrose

hi,

how is everyone? 

baby - ur mum's wedding must've been so emotional. it sounds like she did great. how is she now?

sorry i haven't really been on very much lately. just been feeling a bit down n sorry for myself i spose. still have bad ms, still staying wit my mum n dad, have no energy, dh is being made redundant. sorry for moaning, i know people r a lot worse off than me and i feel so lucky that i'm pregnant. just can't enjoy being pregnant cause feel so sick all the time. i'll be due to go on half pay at work soon as i'm still off sick but really can't cope with work at the minute.

think i will start taking some iron tablets see if that perks me up a bit.

dad goes in for more tests on fri so keeping everything crossed that he's ok.

ah well, tomorrow's a new day! lol! 

xo


----------



## babydeabreu

babyanise said:


> hi ladies,went to mums wedding on thurs,it was very emotional.she did so well,she stood up through the whole thing as normaly she cant walk on her own.she looked lovely but i was so shocked to see how ill she looked,the whites of her eyes were orange,like a pumpkin and her skin was neon green,she has jundice,but as i said she did very well.she is in hospital now,she went in yesterday to have her liver drained.
> cupcake and i are doing well.no m/s yet:thumbup:peeing loads at night lol boobs are sore and have streatching low down,must be growing.hope your all ok,holly hope your m/s is better today.narla how is your dd.
> *babydeabreu,i had/have creamy coloured cm when i got my bfp,fx its the same for you.*


Thanks hun :flower: :)

How far was you on DPO for you to get your bfp? im 11 dpo and got a bfn this morning!! I'm hoping that i'm just early :wacko: x


----------



## Inge

im 13dpo now and period is due tomorow. Had a bad dizzy spell and floater my vision (never get either of these) came on very fast and needed to lie down. Iv had the creamy discharge too. I wiped (tmi coming) and the tissue was full of creamy discharge :wacko: Iv got a dull ache like something is coming but just wanna know now! I took a test sat and sunday both BFN's but too early really :haha: hope everyone is well!


----------



## babyanise

babydeabreu said:


> babyanise said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies,went to mums wedding on thurs,it was very emotional.she did so well,she stood up through the whole thing as normaly she cant walk on her own.she looked lovely but i was so shocked to see how ill she looked,the whites of her eyes were orange,like a pumpkin and her skin was neon green,she has jundice,but as i said she did very well.she is in hospital now,she went in yesterday to have her liver drained.
> cupcake and i are doing well.no m/s yet:thumbup:peeing loads at night lol boobs are sore and have streatching low down,must be growing.hope your all ok,holly hope your m/s is better today.narla how is your dd.
> *babydeabreu,i had/have creamy coloured cm when i got my bfp,fx its the same for you.*
> 
> 
> Thanks hun :flower: :)
> 
> How far was you on DPO for you to get your bfp? im 11 dpo and got a bfn this morning!! I'm hoping that i'm just early :wacko: xClick to expand...

i was 13dpo when i got my 1st bfp.gl to you.:thumbup:hollyrose,she is still in hospital at the min,hope your dad's tests go well and so sorry about your m/s.had my m/w app yesterday,it went very well.:happydance:


----------



## babydeabreu

babyanise said:


> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyanise said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies,went to mums wedding on thurs,it was very emotional.she did so well,she stood up through the whole thing as normaly she cant walk on her own.she looked lovely but i was so shocked to see how ill she looked,the whites of her eyes were orange,like a pumpkin and her skin was neon green,she has jundice,but as i said she did very well.she is in hospital now,she went in yesterday to have her liver drained.
> cupcake and i are doing well.no m/s yet:thumbup:peeing loads at night lol boobs are sore and have streatching low down,must be growing.hope your all ok,holly hope your m/s is better today.narla how is your dd.
> *babydeabreu,i had/have creamy coloured cm when i got my bfp,fx its the same for you.*
> 
> 
> Thanks hun :flower: :)
> 
> How far was you on DPO for you to get your bfp? im 11 dpo and got a bfn this morning!! I'm hoping that i'm just early :wacko: xClick to expand...
> 
> i was 13dpo when i got my 1st bfp.gl to you.:thumbup:hollyrose,she is still in hospital at the min,hope your dad's tests go well and so sorry about your m/s.had my m/w app yesterday,it went very well.:happydance:Click to expand...

ohh thanks hun, theres hope for me yet then :dance: xx


----------



## Narla83

Morning Ladies,

How are we all today?:hugs:

Had my shopping trip with dd y/day and it was great fun!! Am planning a christmas one next. Was really shattered after though she had me here there and everywhere at least twice :dohh:

Hope you all have a good day and fx'd for thoses BFPs!!!


----------



## girlnboots

babydeabreu - i just wanted to say you are the prettiest "normal" person i've ever seen in my life!

back on topic, i stumbled on this thread because i'm sooooo dizzy....is there anything i can do to make it go away? it's making me nauseas :-(


----------



## babydeabreu

girlnboots said:


> babydeabreu - i just wanted to say you are the prettiest "normal" person i've ever seen in my life!
> 
> back on topic, i stumbled on this thread because i'm sooooo dizzy....is there anything i can do to make it go away? it's making me nauseas :-(

Oh wow..now theres a complement i dont "ever" get lol why thank you sweet that is very kind of you :blush: actually quite shocked at that :flower: 


-To your question try drinking alot of water through-out the day and eat some fruit..if still no joy then i think a little trip to your doctors is needed. 

Hope that helps and you feel better :hugs: xx


----------



## hollyrose

hi everyone. 

a big hello to any new ladies also.

how's everyone doing today? 

i'm feeling a wee bit better the last few days so fingers crosse it's the start of ms going away! dad in hospital for tests today so really hoping and praying he's ok.

xo


----------



## hollyrose

omg! had my 1st braxton hicks contractions last night! wasn't expecting them so soon. had them today as well. 

levi- have u had any? when did they start?

thanks.


----------



## levichips

hi everyone hope all doing well!! had great time away but am shattered now levi poorly full of cold and stuff he has had early night.
hollyrose yeah mine started at 23 weeks but my sil had them from 14 weeks with both hers i didn't have them at all with levi. my midwife said to keep eye and if they feel like period pains to go to labour and delivery when i had mine first they were like that and she said it can be a sign of early labour or a water infection but when i had it i had couple glasses water and was fine after.
how is everyone doing? x


----------



## amommy

Just wanted to tell you ladies that it was really fun to read the beginning of your journey and how cute you all are!! amazing that the majority of you ended up with BFP's kind of a great thread!!! 

Hope you all are enjoying your pregnancies!!


----------



## babyanise

holly hope your dad is ok.:hugs:glad you had a nice time away levi:thumbup:narla,how are you.hope everyone else is having a good weekend:thumbup:


----------



## r3ady4baby

Holly, Thinking of you and your Dad.

Hello to all of my lovely ladies and their precious beans!

I had a little scare last night and went to the ER with cramps and a bit of brown spotting. Luckily everything is JUST FINE!!

Got to take a little peak at my adorable little nugget and she was bouncing around, waving and sucking her thumb.

I asked the tech to take a peak at the gender and she determined that it was a girl! There was no boy-parts in sight and we saw the three lines indicating labia. WOW!! Baby was measuring 16 weeks, so if gender determination is at all accurate at this point then we are most likely on TEAM PINK!!! Wahooooo!!!!

Now I'm just on pelvic rest and have to take it easy for the next week and have a follow-up appointment with my doctor.


----------



## babyanise

glad everything is ok with baby.wow a girl,thats great:happydance:.make sure you rest up.:flower:


----------



## Narla83

Hi Ladies,:flower:

R3ady: Wow thats great news!!! Hope your taking it easy hun.:hugs:

Baby: How are you hunni?

Levi: Glad you had a good time away, hows levi now?:hugs:

Holly: Ooo exciting hun are you feeling the baby more now?

So not sure what Ive done to myself but I appear to have pulled a muscle in my shoulder and the pain is going right up into my neck and the back of my head feels like Ive got a huge bruise on it. Havent been to docs yet but will be need to see what I can take as it seems to be causing a dull headache too, its not nice and making me a bit grumpy at the min :dohh:

Apart from that things are good am feeling the baby kick more and more and oh felt it the other day. Its so nice to feel and know that things are ok!!:thumbup:

Hope all you ladies are well lots of :hugs:

Oo forgot 3 weeks today until my 20 week scan!!!!!


----------



## levichips

wow narla scan coming round fast are you finding out gender? sounds like your in pain hun paracetamol is fine but wouldnt take anything else before seeing doctor. levi still ill and me and oh have it now first i've been ill in 7 months!! ah well.
hope everyone doing ok x


----------



## levichips

congrats r3ady on little girl xxxx


----------



## hollyrose

hi,

baby - dad had a polyp removed but they couldn't get it all so he needs to go in for another op in a few weeks. will test everything they removed and if any cancer shows up will just remove his bowel then. a worrying time. thank u all for thinking of him. how's ur mum?

r3ady- sorry u had a scare but am sooo glad everything is ok and ur having a girl! u must be sooo excited! rest up and take it easy.

levi- glad u had a nice break. thanks for advice about braxton hicks. had them all day saturday and got really worried and phoned doctor but they reassured me that it's ok to get them at my stage. had 8 in an hour at one point!

narla- i pulled a muscle in my shoulder about 3 weeks ago! it was really sore so i feel for you. u can't sleep or anything. i saw a physio and used ibuprofen gel and took the lowest dose co-codamol at night time for 3 or 4 days so i could get a sleep. it 2 weeks to go away though.

baby is moving about loads now, think that's what's setting off the braxton hicks. 

ms appears to finally be leaving me. don't wanna jinx myself tho and have it come back again tomorrow! lol!


----------



## hollyrose

got the date in for my 21 week scan. 6th september at 2.10pm! can't wait to find out what we're having! when is ur scan again narla?


----------



## Narla83

Hi ya,

Got my scan on the 5th and def finding out what we're having (see if we can keep up the girly vibe) Not long now!!!

Have the m/w on weds so gonna see what she advises if she thinks its best to see a doc or just keep taking paracetamol, your right though its not nice!!


----------



## babyanise

sorry your in pain narla,hope it gets better soon.cant wait for your scan.:happydance:im fine thanks,8 weeks tomorrow.:flower:holly,fx all is ok with your dad.my mum is not good,she is going downhill,not sure how long she has left:cry:hope everyone else is ok today.:hugs:


----------



## r3ady4baby

So sorry about your mommy Baby. I hope she will be around for the birth of her grand baby! Congrats on 8 weeks! It's looking good for you!


----------



## babydeabreu

babyanise said:


> sorry your in pain narla,hope it gets better soon.cant wait for your scan.:happydance:im fine thanks,8 weeks tomorrow.:flower:holly,fx all is ok with your dad.my mum is not good,she is going downhill,not sure how long she has left:cry:hope everyone else is ok today.:hugs:

ohh so sorry to hear about your mum, thats just terrible news. i hope she will stick around way after the baby is here. sending her lots of strenght and pray she recovers :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Narla83

Baby: Im so sorry to hear about your mum hunni :hugs: Massive congrats on reaching 8 weeks have you got your date through for your scan yet?

Babydeabreu: How are you getting on hun?

Hi to everyone else :flower: oh has decided on a bbq for his b/day so that means we've been cleaning and sorting out the garden (when I say we I mean me, he's been on his phone gas bagging like an old lady for ages to various people :dohh:) Oh well, fx'd the rain stays away for us.

:hugs:to you all.xx


----------



## hollyrose

so sorry about ur mum baby. xo

narla- can't wait to find out sex of baby also. hope u enjoy ur bbq and the rain stays away! xo


----------



## babydeabreu

Narla83 said:


> Baby: Im so sorry to hear about your mum hunni :hugs: Massive congrats on reaching 8 weeks have you got your date through for your scan yet?
> 
> Babydeabreu: How are you getting on hun?
> 
> Hi to everyone else :flower: oh has decided on a bbq for his b/day so that means we've been cleaning and sorting out the garden (when I say we I mean me, he's been on his phone gas bagging like an old lady for ages to various people :dohh:) Oh well, fx'd the rain stays away for us.
> 
> :hugs:to you all.xx

Hey hun :)

I'm jolly good thanks hun, andrea had his last 12month jabs today, dont think no mum likes to see there child in pain, after the third jab he was ok :) Looking forward to next month hopefully it will be my month so i could join you on your bump buddie :)

Hope the BBQ goes well and that the rain stays away(your OH) sounds like mine...if you need things to get done just do them your self lol hope it goes well xx


----------



## babyanise

thanks everyone :hugs:,narla i had my scan through today,15 sept.:happydance:


----------



## Narla83

Baby: Yey :happydance: thats great hunni!!! Hope your ok.:hugs:

Bbq went well just have a very hungover oh today!! Had the m/w today and heard the h/b I asked what the rate was ans it was in the 150's so she said if you go by that then it would be a girl but its so unscientific you cant trust it, but funny that I think girl as well we'll see just 2 weeks 4 days we'll find out for sure hopefully!!:happydance:

Hope your all well, lots of :hugs: your way.xx


----------



## r3ady4baby

Baby- Congrats on your upcomming scan!! That's around the time I will have my 20-week one! 

Narla- I hope you are in the girl club too!! I'm so nervous that when I get my 20 week scan they are going to tell me it's a boy. Only because 16 weeks is so early to tell, but the tech did seem pretty sure..... So I'm hoping I will stay team pink!


----------



## babycrazy11

looks like August is out for me. Af ruined my ttw... she came a week early. I thought that since stopping the pill my body was adjusting well... just some spotting before af but last month my cycle was longer and now this month it is shorter. I dont know where women get the strength to do this time after time. Its four months now and I feel so depressed. Feeling like there is something wrong with me. I was so relaxed this month too. Officially the only one in my family who has to "try" to get pregnant. Sorry, just needed to vent. So upset today.


----------



## r3ady4baby

Babycrazy- I'm so sorry hun. Is there any chance you could be experiencing implantation bleeding? A light AF that showed her evil face a week early seems like IB to me. 

Good luck hunnie!! <3


----------



## Narla83

Hi ladies,:flower:

So how are we all? This thread has been very quiet!!

Ive not been up to much just juggling a toddler and a nearly teenager along with the housework which is a bit mental but its gonna be alot harder with another one :dohh:

Have my scan two weeks (14 days) today :happydance: so not long now have dd back to school the weds so trying to get things sorted for that.

Anyways hope your all well lots of :hugs: your way.xx


----------



## hollyrose

hi,

how is everyone? narla, i'm like u, can't wait until 21 weeks scan! u must have ur hands full! dd is starting nursery school next thursday. she's sooo excited about it! looks super cute in her wee uniform.


----------



## ajsmummy86

Darling said:


> Hi. I had dizzyness at 7dpo. Ive posted my symptoms leading up to my bfp for you. Hope this helps and you get your bfp. X
> 
> Cd7 - ewcm BD
> Cd8 - headache ewcm BD*
> Cd9 - think OV'd ewcm then creamy
> 1dpo - creamy cm
> 2dpo - headache
> 3dpo - creamy cm pain in side
> 4dpo - creamy cm heartburn
> 5dpo -creamy cm headache*
> 6dpo - stuffy nose evening creamy cm
> 7dpo - creamy cm (sparse) dizzy spell
> 8dpo - Af type cramps, fatigue, stuffy nose, creamy cm
> 9dpo - dizzy spell, stuffy nose, crampy, bfn
> 10dpo - so tired, crampy, twinges, creamy cm, bfn
> 11dpo - weird pulling, poking, sort of tugging behind belly button in evening Bfn (am)
> 12dpo - same tugging feeling behind belly button
> 13 dpo - BFP with FRER!!!!

was just reading through this post and thought i'd thank you for giving me some hope as i tested 11dpo and got a bfn, i see you didnt get your BFP until 13dpo so maybe there is still some hope for me :D


----------



## levichips

how is everyone doing? mad summer holidays but making weeks go past quicker!! going for picnic tomorrow all being well with weather! got my GTT tomorrow morning does anyone have any ideas how long results take? been full off cold all last week and very funny over weekend like my body couldn't relax was very weird but feel ok today xx


----------



## babycrazy11

R3ady4baby..... thanks. I had hoped in the beginning that it might have been implantation but it turned into a fullout period. Heavy, VERY bad pain and its still here. Maybe this just means that AF will be over sooner and we can try again sooner. I was very upset but I am telling myself I am still adjusting from the pill. It will happen soon enough I hope.


----------



## babyanise

hello all,glad your all well,i have lost my baby this morning,it started on sat night,i finally passed it this morning,had a scan and its deff gone.thank you for all your support ladies.i wish you all the best.i wont be trying again as i can't go through this again.i will pop in to see how u r all doing.:hugs:


----------



## levichips

oh no baby i'm so sorry thinking of you hun!!! xxxxx


----------



## levichips

well had my test wasn't half as bad as i though was going to be if anything wrong they will ring tomorrow. i also had an appointment with consultant and they've said i can have a section at 39 weeks i'll get a date for that in 6 weeks at my 34 week appointment!! i'm so made up i know it sounds stupid but i really feel this is safest option for me and baby!! i'm not going to tell anyone my section date i'll tell all you though!! i just want it to be surprise for them when she is here and them not to worry about me!!! i'm hoping for 11/11/11 as section date haha!! we'll see in 11 weeks i'll be meeting my little girl how mad is that! least i can get sorted now and when have definate date can sort things for someone having levi!!! xx


----------



## babydeabreu

babyanise said:


> hello all,glad your all well,i have lost my baby this morning,it started on sat night,i finally passed it this morning,had a scan and its deff gone.thank you for all your support ladies.i wish you all the best.i wont be trying again as i can't go through this again.i will pop in to see how u r all doing.:hugs:

ohh i'm so sorry for your loss hun, gutted for you, i hope in time you will be ok.

thinking of you xx :hugs:


----------



## r3ady4baby

babyanise said:


> hello all,glad your all well,i have lost my baby this morning,it started on sat night,i finally passed it this morning,had a scan and its deff gone.thank you for all your support ladies.i wish you all the best.i wont be trying again as i can't go through this again.i will pop in to see how u r all doing.:hugs:

Oh my Baby!! I am so sad for you. I'm so sorry hunnie. I wish I could could give you a million hugs! :hugs:

:cry:

You let us know how you are doing. Keep us updated OK? Hope your OH is being supportive. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## Narla83

Oh baby Im so truely sorry for your loss hunni :hugs: I know no words will make it better for you but Im sending lots of :hugs: your way for when you need them :hugs:

Please do stay about if its not to hard Im so sorry again :hugs:


----------



## babycrazy11

Babyanise... I am so very sorry to see this news. I cant imagine the pain that something like that would cause. I hope that time will help heal. 

On another note... ladies, if you have any input that would be great. Af came a week early this month sooo... do you think that moves up my cycle? Do I just count from that first day? checked WalMart for opks this am and they start off at $36 and go up to almost $50! Had no idea they were that much. Thought that they would only be around the same as a pregnancy test. Is temping reliable at all?? How do you go about temping??


----------



## Narla83

Hey ya ladies,:flower:

Babycrazy: Have you looked on ebay for them? There alot cheaper!!!! Havent tried temping myself but I know many other women on this site do so you could try asking for their thoughts? Fx'd for you.:hugs:

Hope everyone else is ok lots of :hugs: your way.xx


----------



## r3ady4baby

babycrazy11 said:


> Babyanise... I am so very sorry to see this news. I cant imagine the pain that something like that would cause. I hope that time will help heal.
> 
> On another note... ladies, if you have any input that would be great. Af came a week early this month sooo... do you think that moves up my cycle? Do I just count from that first day? checked WalMart for opks this am and they start off at $36 and go up to almost $50! Had no idea they were that much. Thought that they would only be around the same as a pregnancy test. Is temping reliable at all?? How do you go about temping??

Baby crazy- I've found them by the ANSWER brandname for $20 a box. That's their normal retail price at most drug stores. That brand is pretty good. But as Narla said too, you can probably find them cheaper in bulk online. I see that Walmart has them online for $18.97. Also, temping works pretty darn good if you can check your temp at the same time every day. It's interesting to get to know your body and notice patterns. Good luck!


----------



## hollyrose

baby i am so sorry for ur loss. i wish i could give u a big hug. please look after urself and come back if u feel ready. xo


----------



## r3ady4baby

Forgot to let you girlies know that I have my BIG 20-week scan next week on September 1st. I will only be 18+3 but my doctor says that's just fine. I hope my little bean is still healthy, and I hope she's still a girl. Hehe.


----------



## levichips

r3ady aw hope goes well!! it our 4th wedding anniversary that day hehe everyone is progressing so quickly!! xx


----------



## babycrazy11

Thanks gals... I see online that you can buy test strips single... the more you buy the less they cost. Are these the same thing?


----------



## babycrazy11

huh.... feeling a little puzzled right now. I just finished af yesterday which came early making this past cycle about 21-22 days... today... went to washroom (TMI) and found what looks to be EWCM??? There was kind of a lot... more than normal. It was very clear and (oh my) kind of that egg white texture. I did a bit of research (okay... one internet search) and it said that it is possible to ovulate right after af if your cycle is shorter. This is where I am confused because my cycles have been roughly 28-33-22days since May. Anyone have any input on this??? Should I jump OH as soon as he gets in the door???


----------



## levichips

i'd jump on oh as soon as he walks through the door haha why not hehe xx


----------



## r3ady4baby

LOL @ Levi!!! I agree though, get your :sex: on!!! Woooohooooo!!! :thumbup:


----------



## babycrazy11

hahaahahhaaa!!!!! Okay then... he is gonna be soooo surprised when he see what I've "cooked" him for supper!!! Yeehaw!!


----------



## r3ady4baby

Hehehe.. Love it!!!! Let us know how it goes ;) *wink* *wink*


----------



## hollyrose

i haven't jumped on my dh in months! i'm jealous! lol!


----------



## r3ady4baby

Holly is DH away? Or have you not been in the mood? I swear I will not want anything to do with OH one week, and the next I will be ridin' him like a crazy cowgirl all day every day. LOL. :lolly: :bunny: :winkwink::blush::rofl:

Sorry for that little outburst there. hehehe.


----------



## levichips

haha since i got to 3rd tri i want it all the time!!! xx


----------



## r3ady4baby

Levi- I bet it's harder to do now though huh? With that bump and all.


----------



## levichips

haha yeah only just starting to get difficult though so not doing bad xx


----------



## hollyrose

not really in the mood i spose. think dh is kinda scared of hurting the baby too, although i've told him he's not that big! lol!


----------



## babyanise

just popped in to let you know that my mum died this morning,it was peaceful,in her sleep.:hugs:


----------



## babydeabreu

oh god ive just walked in to a sex addict room lol close my eyes whilst peeking through my fingers lol haha...

https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/SuperStock_1560R-2055346.jpg

ive got 7 days to go till i O my OH is getting it all next week lol


----------



## babydeabreu

babyanise said:


> just popped in to let you know that my mum died this morning,it was peaceful,in her sleep.:hugs:

oh baby im so sorry hun....what a terrible month for you, i hope you have good support round you....you are in my thoughts!!!

soo soo sorry hunny just deverstating to hear :hugs:


----------



## levichips

babyanise said:


> just popped in to let you know that my mum died this morning,it was peaceful,in her sleep.:hugs:

so sorry hun :hugs: what a rough time hun your in my thoughtsx


----------



## hollyrose

baby i am so sorry! u r in my thoughts and prayers. xo


----------



## Narla83

Oh hunni,:hugs: really sorry about your mum am thinking of you and your family at this hard time and sending more :hugs: out your way. Take care of yourself and you know where we are if you need to chat :hugs:xxxx


----------



## r3ady4baby

Oh baby. I am so sorry. :hugs: I hope you have a good support system @ home. We all love you and care very much. you know you can come here and talk to us if you need too.


----------



## hollyrose

was trying to upload a bump picture but not having much luck. will try again later. anyone else have any bump pics they'd like to share? xo


----------



## jaam

i was really dizzy with my first.


----------



## Narla83

Hi ladies,:flower:

How are you all?

Had a homemade curry today which has taken us two days to get everything ready as we all have our own favorites so we all pitch in and my god it was good!!!! 

Not long now until my scan, 1 week tomorow (7 days :happydance:) have an ever growing bump at the min and have had noticable braxton hicks which have been painfull, the memory of the pain of birth is whack bang in my head again and Im not looking forward to it :dohh: 

Hollyrose: I keep meaning to upload a photo but I never seem to get a chance!! Hows your bump going? And may I add a massive congrats to getting half way hunni YEYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!

:hugs: to you all.xxx


----------



## Narla83

Just ran up and took one, its not the best but you get the jist of it will maybe take another in the morn, now want to see all yours!!! Good idea hollyrose :thumbup:


----------



## r3ady4baby

My Bump this morning. Looks like I ate a large lunch! :blush:
 



Attached Files:







BUMP.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## r3ady4baby

Narla, your bump is adorable. How come mine's so small? I wanna big one!! Right now I just look fat, not pregnant. Although we went to wedding over the weekend and some people could tell, but they said it was so small. Maybe because it's ony #1 for me.


----------



## Narla83

Aww thanks hun but this is my 3rd and I only had ds 11 months ago so think that adds to it.

Youve got a sweet little one too hunni, I can tell!! Wont belong before we're all wondering around with massive bumps no-one can mistake us for just being a bit greedy :rofl: Also mines only just started to expand properly over the last week or so, so want to see another pic in a few weeks bet you'll see the difference!!

Hope your all ok, lots of :hugs: your way.xx


----------



## levichips

hows everyone doing?
i've been to the zoo today i'm shattered and off to thomas land tomorrow for anniversary then tea out i'll be dead friday haha early night tonight i think hehe.
hope all are well xx


----------



## r3ady4baby

What a wonderful day today my girls!! :thumbup:

Had my big scan. Bean is healthy and active, everything looked great! She was so precious, and she is definitely 100% girl. The tech was very positive, and OH and I saw it with our own eyes. We are thrilled!! YAY team pink!! Now I have the love of my sweet little step-son, and a daughter of my own. I am so happy!!! Anyways....I hope you lovely ladies and your darling little ones are doing great today. Here are a few pics from my scan.

:happydance::happydance::hugs:
 



Attached Files:







SCHREINERAMYL20110901111641054.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 6









SCHREINERAMYL20110901111656128.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 6









SCHREINERAMYL20110901112010171.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 9









SCHREINERAMYL20110901112606226.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Narla83

Aww hunni there great pictures and massive congrats on getting your baby girl!!:happydance:

Cant wait for my scan now, not long to go but a bummer its not until 4pm so have to wait the whole day have to find something good to keep me busy!!

Hollyrose: Not long til your scan either what time are you booked in?


----------



## r3ady4baby

Oh Narla! I can't wait to see how your scan went! Sooooooo excited! Maybe you will be team pink too!


----------



## hollyrose

hi ladies. haven't been on cause internet not working. 

congratulations on ur scan r3ady! so cute!

narla - u must be so excited bout ur scan tomorrow! mine is at 2.10pm on tuesday. it would be great if they were in the morning wouldn't it? 

my dd started nursery school on thursday. have to say that i shed a wee tear in the car when i left her on the 1st day! she seems to like it so far. 

baby is moving loads these days and starting to get my energy back now. could even feel a foot yesterday through my tummy. 

baby- hope ur ok?

xo


----------



## babyanise

holly im fine thank's,mum's funeral is today,not looking forward to it at all.glad everyone is doing well in their pregnancies:thumbup:have a good day ladies.:hugs:


----------



## Narla83

Hi ladies :flower:

Baby: I hope things go as well as they can for you hunni, lots of :hugs: your way will be thinking of you.xxx

Hollyrose: Bless your dd is she enjoying it? Not long now, any thoughts on what your having?

R3ady: I was thinking girl but now I just dont know, we have a bet running with dd she thinks boy and me and oh think maybe girl so we'll see. I'm so excited but nervous as well hoping that everythings going to be ok!!

Hope your all well and my scans at 4pm so will be on after that to post photos and let you know what we're having all being well. Loads of :hugs: your way.xxx


----------



## levichips

baby hope goes as well as can hun!! 
narla hope scan goes well can't wait for update! xx


----------



## Narla83

Thanks hun, hope your doing well not long now until you get to meet your little bub!!:happydance: HAPPY 30 WEEKS!!

Just finished scrubbing the kitchen now going to start on the front room trying to keep my mind off the time, urgg it goes so slow when your waiting for something think this has been the longest part of pregnancy so far the rest seems to be flying by. I suppose with dd being on hols and having ds about takes my mind of things but bump reminds me when Im in bed and I get a good few kicks :baby: Taking of kicks dd and oh felt it kick the other day there very active and strong what ever they are boy/girl!! Wonder if I'll keep the trend up with a girl???

R3ady: Love the name hun my names Kate irl!!

Anyways Im just running on now, will update soon YEYYYYYY!!!:happydance:


----------



## Narla83

Ok ladies will post pics in a bit but had to let you know that Im NOT sticking with the trend 

:happydance:ITS A BOY:happydance:

Everythings fine, measuring well heart is good and had 2 kidneys!!

YEY have got my two boys!!!!!


----------



## levichips

aw congratulations hun glad all went well!! xx


----------



## r3ady4baby

YAY!! Congratulations Narla!! Your Daughter was right! She's so smart! Boys are so fun!! 

Holly- Can't wait to hear how your scan went!

Baby- Thanks for checking in with us hun. Big hugs!!! :hugs:


----------



## Narla83

Thanks ladies!!

Heres the pics......



Hollyrose: Cant wait to hear how you get on hun!!!

Hope everyone else is ok :hugs:


----------



## levichips

aw narla!! hope your doing ok!! have you still got all ds clothes and stuff? they'll be so close!
hollyrose hope all goes ok can't wait for update xx


----------



## Narla83

Levi: Yeah I kept everything!! Couldnt bear to give it away or throw it out so Im pretty covered dont really need to buy anything now except maybe a few new grows and a cot which we're off to get tomorow, going to get matching ones for them :happydance: Think I'm going to have my hands full but Im looking forward to it. 

Oh just wants to know when we're gonna start trying for his girl, I have told him to at least let me have this one first :dohh: and then I want to wait at least until Alfie goes to nursery or I wont be able to give them my full attention and that will be our last so I want to enjoy the pregnancy!! 

Hope your well hunni, cant remember if you said when youve got your c/section booked?xx


----------



## levichips

haha he's keen hehe!! aw nice one yeah i couldn't do it either so had all levi's clothes til found out was having girl and have now lent them to friend then selling them when i get them back!! you will have your hands full but will be lovely!! get date for section 4 weeks today can't believe how fast it going!! did you feel anything when your others were engaging? i've started getting achey down there and sometimes sharp pains having lots braxton hick which didn't get with levi and he didn't even engage so not sure and people saying it could be engaging but cus never felt any of it with levi i'm not sure what it is i've got midwife thursday so i'm sure will be able to tell me x


----------



## r3ady4baby

Narla- Those are such adorable pictures! What an adorable little baby boy you are going to have!

I feel so close to you girls. Like you are my sisters, because we are going through this important part of our lives together. We should stay in touch after our beans are born.


----------



## Narla83

R3ady: I totally agree hun, I mean its just the start when you have them isnt it!!:hugs:

Hollyrose: I hope all went well hun know your having probs with internet at the min but cant wait to hear from you when you get a chance!! :flower:


----------



## Narla83

Hey ladies,:flower:

How are we all?

Went out and brought ds a knew cotbed and set today, he loves it so much!! Got a great deal too saved £95 in all so Im a smiley girl today!! Ds approves of it too as you can see in the pic cant wait to get a matching set for this lil bub which still has no name. Mind you we do like the name Charlie but our friends sisters lil boy is named that but we dont really know them, do you think that matters?



He's started taking his first steps as well so theres no stopping him, he'll be 1 next saturday dont know where this past year has gone!!!

Anyways Im running on as always, hope your all well and those bumps are ok :hugs: Hollrose Im waiting patiently to hear your news!!!


----------



## r3ady4baby

Narla- your DS is so adorable! I think Charlie is a great name! :thumbup: But you have a while to think about it so that's good.

Holly- Still waiting to hear how your scan went! Hope it went well hun! :kiss:



I'm having a horrible day at work today. The worst! I really miss my mom. She lives halfway across the states :( I get very homesick, especially since I've been pregnant.


----------



## levichips

aw narla how cute!! love the bedding, the years go so fast can't believe levi 4 in feb!! had to fill his forms out for full time school this week for next september it's made how fast it goes!! i love the name charlie so cute don't think it matters that someone else has called their baby it!!
r3ady sorry your having a bad day and missing your mum!! hope gets better and you feel little better as day goes on! xx


----------



## Narla83

R3ady: Aww hunni Im sorry you miss your mum it must be so hard having her live far from you, is she going to come and see you when the bubs is born?

Levi: Oh bless him, bet this next year is going to fly by for you!! Yeah I agree its not as if we're close and suppose that if we didnt live in the same village I wouldnt even worry about it. Oh also likes Cody as a name but Im not sure on that it's one to think of I think and I have to be carefull not to rubbish all the names he likes I suppose!!


----------



## hollyrose

hi ladies,

have finally got internet up and running today! yayyyy!

scan went brilliant. baby is healthy and measuring a week bigger than my dates.

it's a BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

so excited! have no idea about boys names tho so need to get our thinking caps on!

narla- congratulations on ur wee boy too! choosing names is so hard isn't it?

that's great u'll have all the clothes from ur ds already. i'l be borrowing a lot of my nephews clothes from my sister. 

levi- glad ur doing well. at least u'll know soon when u'll get to meet ur baby.

r3ady- emily kate is a lovely name.

baby i hope u got through the funeral ok. i've been thinking about u. xo

the sonographer said that my placenta is partially blocking the birth canal at the minute so will need to keep an eye on that. hoping that it moves before the birth or it'll be a section for me too. tho if it's a big baby it'll be a section anyway.

was up all night wit dd. she must have a wee tummy bug cause she throwing up. seems a lot better today tho. had to keep her off nursery tho and she only started last week! ah well!

xo


----------



## levichips

narla my friends little boy is called cody its very unusual. 
holly congratulations on team blue!! 
i'm off to midwife in an hour just been choosing some drawers and wardrobe to go in babies bedroom but because i've already got the cot it is hard to find something to match!! can't wait to get it and get all her clothes sorted!! 
hope everyone is doing ok xx


----------



## Narla83

Yeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!:happydance:

Talk about keeping us in suspence!! Thats wonderfull news hunni Im so pleased for you, we've spilt it right down the middle two girls two boys!!! Hope your dd carrys on feeling better.:hugs:


----------



## levichips

well midwife said that it feels like got lot of water so she keeping eye on my measurments but atm i'm measuring bang on again!! but could mean smaller baby!! i've got to keep close eye on her movements and she'll see what happens at my 34 week appointment with consultant then see her at 37 weeks and then that it for appointments can't believe how fast it is going!! 
narla and holly can't believe your over half way now!!!
and r3ady nearly halfway these pregnancies seem to be flying!! hope last bit doesn't drag think summer holidays have helped though x


----------



## r3ady4baby

CONGRATULATIONS HOLLYROSE!! Now we have 2 boys and 2 girls in our thread!!

Narla, my mom is coming to visit once before the baby is born, and also right after. Very excited!

Sorry the post is so short ladies, I'm on my way to work. I will be back on later.

:hugs:


----------



## Narla83

R3ady: Aww glad shes comming to see you hun, sometimes we just need a hug from our mums I know mine has been indispensible this pregnancy helping with dd etc!! 

Hope your all well and bumps are well ladies.:hugs:


----------



## hollyrose

morning,

how is everyone today?

i've been up with dd since 6.30 this morning! think she's still suffering from that tummy bug, complaining of pains in her tummy and still off her food. 

she musta passed it onto me now too cause i have pains in my tummy too. 

typical! lol!


----------



## levichips

hollyrose said:


> morning,
> 
> how is everyone today?
> 
> i've been up with dd since 6.30 this morning! think she's still suffering from that tummy bug, complaining of pains in her tummy and still off her food.
> 
> she musta passed it onto me now too cause i have pains in my tummy too.
> 
> typical! lol!

aw no hope doesn't get to bad for you hun! hope dd gets better soon you must be shattered xx


----------



## hollyrose

she's been throwing up again today. chemist said it's going around and if no better by monday to take her to gp. she's sleeping now and have finally cleaned up all the sick! dh coming home soon so will go for a wee nap then.


----------



## levichips

aw bless her being sick is the worst!! x


----------



## r3ady4baby

Hope both you and your daughter get well soon Holly! <3

PS, I accidentally thanked you for that post. Hehehe. ooops, I meant to thank Narla for the post above that one ;)


----------



## hollyrose

hi,

the weather here is awful today. really windy n wet. it's meant to get a lot worse tomorrow. 

dd was up again during the night but hasn't been sick since yesterday afternoon so thats good.

had a wee lie in this morning cause dh got up with her at 8. really needed it! poor dh slept in the spare room last night so dd could sleep with me. no point in us both being up during the night.

hope everyone is having a good weekend?

xo


----------



## hollyrose

hi,

well the weather has got worse! it's the tailend of hurricane katia! don't think i'll be doin anything today!


----------



## Narla83

Hey Ladies,:flower:

Hope your all well, hollyrose that doesnt sound fun hun we've got quite strong winds but its blue sky so nothing like you've got!! Hows your dd now?

I have oh at home unexpectedly for a few hours today as he went out and had a bit too much to drink with his dad last night, unfortunatly he forgot to tell me and I didnt get to sleep for worring until about 1 this morning when he draged his sorry butt home!! Needless to say I had a few words to say to him but he's that ill theres not much I can say that will make him feel worse so thats good!!:growlmad: Men, cant live with them cant live without them (but believe me I was all for trying without him last night)!!!

Hope you and your bumps are all well :hugs:

Ooo r3ady congrats on being half way hunni!!!:happydance: and levi wow wheres the time gone nearly there and you'll be posting pics of your lil girl!!!


----------



## hollyrose

hi,

dd is lots better now thank goodness. started eating yesterday and drinking plenty. still very pale and tired tho. 

still really windy here today! think it's meant to last until tomorrow. 

narla- i am so lucky cause my dh doesn't drink at all! so no hangovers. it's great! ah well, sure we all drink a bit too much than we should sometimes. i'm sure he felt bad about it, especially with a sore head! lol!


----------



## hollyrose

hi,

just got back from the fetal assessment unit at the hospital. baby is fine. but felt like my waters were leaking earlier today, so phoned community midwife and she said to go into have a scan and a check-up just to be on the safe side.

scan showed lots of fluid around baby, he's movings loads and he's also measuring 11 days ahead of my dates. they gave me an edd of 04/01/12. i'm really sure of my dates so it's looking like he's gonna be another big baby, just like dd. 

had an internal exam and they came to the conclusion that it was either watery dischareg or pee! lol! great, so i'm gonna strat weeing myself now!

xo


----------



## hollyrose

it's very quiet on here recently. hope ur all ok?

xo


----------



## Narla83

Hi ladies,

Hollyrose: Not sure how I missed seeing your post hun, glad things are ok now!! Oh the joys of pregnancy just one of the many things :dohh: How are you doing now? 

Ive been busy trying to get things sorted for ds birthday on sat, just having an open house with friends and family with party food then out for a meal in the pm!! Have a feeling im gonna be pretty shattered that day. 

I went shopping the other day and poped into a little shop called 'pumpkin patch' which is a kiddies one, it had a sale on and an extra 10% discount if you signed up with them. So got ds a birthday suit (lol just read that back) and some really cute grey fluffy booties and matching mits for bubs there so cute.

Anyways hope your all well and bumps behaving, lots of :hugs: your way.xx


----------



## levichips

hey how is everyone? 
hollyrose i'm glad all ok with baby!! 
i'm starting to feel tired again am needing lie in in morning or nap in the day otherwise i am shattered!! weather been gorgeous here today. 
hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## hollyrose

hi,

hope everything goes well at ur party today narla and you get a good day for it!

levi- the tiredness is awful isn't it? but i spose it's practice for when babys get here! lol!

dd is away swimming with dh so have a few hours of peace and quiet. gonna get dressed and take the dog for a nice walk, then sorting through baby clothes which my sister has lent me!

bought my 1st wee things for the baby during the week too narla, some wee hats n bibs. makes it seem more real now. 

have a good day. xo


----------



## levichips

yeah think ive caught cold off ds too i've been having braxton hicks but with period pains for las 15 hours been having loads i rang midwife last night she said to take parcetamol and see how they go about 1 am they seem to have eased then 4 am i woke and they were there again i went back to sleep at 6 and woke at 9 thought they had stopped but they seemed to have started again if i wasn't for ds being in bed last night i would have rang midwife back i've just taken more paracetamol and going to have bath see if that gets rid of them and i've drank loads water and been walking round any other ideas? also when would you ring back hate ringing incase being stupid and i go in and there nothing wrong even though i'd tell anyone to go get checked out haha should i also be timing them or anything? x


----------



## Narla83

Hi ladies,:flower:

Yey, my lil boy is 1 today :happydance: bless him dont think he knows whats hit him!! Gave him 2 helium balloons this am and they have proved the best pressie yet, although he does love his other things too. This time last year I was in some serious pain which they were dealing with by giving me 2 paracetamol and telling me to try and get some sleep, (pah) hope I get a bit more attention when I have this one they were seriously overcrowed when I had him and it was not fun :nope: Oh well he's here now and a menace as ever!!

How are you all doing? Levi, phone them when you need to its better to be safe and maybe go and get checked out at the hospital hun they tell you to phone if your worried about anything and do time them as well. When I went in at 28 wekks with ds due to severe pain in my side I told them that it had been there all day and they said I should have phoned straight away. They may like to moniter you for a bit? Let us know how you get on :hugs:


----------



## levichips

i rang and the midwife basically said that it is normal to have braxton hicks with period pains and that even though was having them for 18 hours was still normal and was only a problem if they getting worse. but i could go and get checked if i wanted but didn't really feel like going in because she'd told be it was normal so felt really stupid so said i'd wait a bit and see i feel asleep and they seem to have gone just feel a bit heavy down there. just hop dont get anymore now don't want to ring again x


----------



## Narla83

Levi: Could she have engaged herself then? I remember when Alfie did and it felt really heavy down there? Its about the right time isnt it? Hope your feeling a bit better this am hun and at least you know its normal now but dont feel silly for phoning them thats what the're there for :hugs:

Had a great day yesterday, great spending time with all the family. My sister didnt make it though she finds it too hard in the car for too long now but we're going to see her week after next shes hit the 38 week mark now so not long until Im an auntie and her placenta has moved up so is now looking at a normal birth (yey)!! Its lucky b/c thinking about ds being 1 made me very broody so looking forward to having a lil bub to brood over before this ones born which we still need to find a name for!!!

Anyways hope your all ok, r3ady havent heard from you for a while hope your ok hun. Lots of :hugs: your ways to you and your bumps!!


----------



## levichips

narla it funny you should say that because hubby said last night your bump looks lower!! ds never engaged so never felt any of that i had pains up my cervix so it could well have been maybe that was what was causing all the braxton hicks?? i've got breastfeeding nurse coming on tuesday do they check you or anything? i want to know now haha!! i haven't got that heavy feeling today though
glad had good day yesterday!! ow exciting about your sister that has gone so fast let us know when she has her!! xx


----------



## levichips

i have actually still got that heavy feeling like when your due on your period is that how you felt narla? bump defiantly looking lower and she still active but not all over place if that makes sense just kicks and knocks? x


----------



## Narla83

Yea a bit like a heavy dragging sensation, its not the comfiest. Sounds like things are moving forward for you, when do you have the appoint to book your c/s? When do you see your m/w next she should confirm it if she is engaged.


----------



## levichips

i don't see midwife til 37 weeks got consultant at 34 week i get my date for section then too. yeah exactly how i am feeling. x


----------



## Narla83

I suppose the consultunt (excuse my spelling today it gets so bad at times Im such a dits) may check you to see if shes engaged I dont really know the procedure for that hun. It does sound like it though, exciting, are you def having a section then?

You'll def hear all about it when my sis has her!!


----------



## levichips

when i went at 28 weeks he had a good feel so probably i so hope so well i will if she hasn't come before 39 weeks but i've got a funny feeling i'm not going to go that far especially if she has started to engage. i don't know why i feel like that i have done since i was 24 weeks think because i have had lots BH i don't know. could be totally off haha. i just don't want to deliver a big baby because there is higher risk after section isn't there. but even if she like levi if she came at 36 weeks she'd still be about 8lb!! but she doesn't feel as big as him atm and if she is engaged early then least she'll probably come before she is to big you'd hope anyway but my levi was to big to even engage he was stuck trying to engage so maybe that another sign she'll be smaller who know i can't keep guessing haha. x


----------



## Narla83

It sounds promising that she may be smaller hun but like you say when you keep guessing it will drive you mad!!! Your sooooo close now I cant believe it my other lo would be due soon as well just happy Ive got this onre to look forward too!!! So excited for you, the 1st 7dpo baby!!! But not to early though!!:winkwink:

Told you I was getting broody!!


----------



## levichips

haha no not to early but early would be good haha you won't be far behind me!! was your dd early? well we'll find out in 2 weeks if she is engaging so so hope so. then won't be long after will see how big she is haha xx


----------



## Narla83

Yeah, Dd was 7 weeks premmie but ds was born at 38+6 so he wa sjust right, have no idea with this one just hope its a quick birth!!

Really hope shes not too big will keep my fx'd for you.

Am just tiding up here and there after yesterday he got so many things and Ive so little room to put things not long now until we're in our own place, think we've all had enough now!!


----------



## levichips

aw bless did you have feeling they'd be early? was she tiny? did she need much care? xx


----------



## levichips

hope tiding going ok!! and you find somewhere for everything hehe xx i've just been reading through the start of this thread mad how much has happened !! xx


----------



## r3ady4baby

Hi Ladies!! Just checking in real quick so you don't worry. I just read back a few pages to see how you all are doing. I will check back when I have more time. Everything is going great for me. Bean is a little acrobat in my tummy. Been really busy at work is all and I'm beat by the time I get home.

:hugs: to you all my bump buddies!! Love you girls!


----------



## hollyrose

hi, glad everyone's doin well.

it's starting to seem more real now for me.

dd wouldn't go to pre-school this morning! she cried yesterday when she was there and cried for an hour n a half last night, wouldn't go to bed, and then refused to get dressed this morning and cried some more! i went to her school and asked if anything had happened yesterday but they said not that they could think of. gonna keep trying her cause i think she would really enjoy it when she's used to going and being away from me. teachers thought maybe the baby on the way was unsettling her too.

had pysio at hospital yesterday cause my hips have been very sore. physio said it's muscular and gave me exercises to do. just have to get the time to do them now! lol!

baby's kicks are getting very strong now. i love it! but when he moves it sets off braxton hicks, so not loving that too much.

really wet n windy here today so think it's a day for snuggling up at home.

xo


----------



## Narla83

Hi ladies,:flower:

Hollyrose: Ahh bless her heart I hope she settles soon for you hun does take a little while for them to get into things at that age. You really havent had an easy run of this pregnancy have you :dohh: do you still get the m/s at all? Hope you feel better soon.:hugs:

Levi: Dd was in SCBU for a week but she was a little fighter so I brought her home with a feeding tube in her nose as she couldnt suckle, she pulled it out that night and even though they'd taught me how to put it back in they decided that she was taking enough by then to feed her normally. It would take over an hour to feed her about 5oz of milk but so worth it. I didnt know she was going to be early no and they have no reason as to why she was either just one of those things!!! Hope your ok :hugs:

R3ady: Glad your ok hun sounds like we've all got very energetic babies!! Look forward to hearing from you soon when you get a bit of time. :hugs: your way!!!

So finally got our house which we can move into a week monday!!!:happydance: Needs a fair bit of work but I ve got all the colour scemes sorted and furniture just cant wait to get in and get ripping out!! Cant do too much though I must remember just have to tell the men what to do. It hasnt got a bath though only a wet room but we're gonna rip the bathroom out and re-do it and we're only 3 miles from mum can have baths here for the time being and Alfie can still use his baby bath as well so its not a disaster!! Just be nice to have it all done before this one comes along and we're not moving in until all the decorating and carpets are down so its all good, Im a very happy bunny :happydance::happydance:

Lots of :hugs: to you all.xx

Ps will talke lots of piccies then show you the before and after so can show you!!


----------



## levichips

levi was the same about nursery probably for couple of weeks till he settled probably is mixture of nursery and new baby. through the summer holidays levi didn't want to be away for me at all. x
r3ady glad things going well for you hun x
narla bless she was a little fighter wasn't she!! house sounds brill can't wait to see pics! x
i'm feeling really rough atm i've had throat infection and feeling really drained my feeling faint has come back too nearly fainted yesterday and again today making lunch!! levi was meant to be in nursery today but didn't have energy to take him!! my car seat came today i got the maxicosi pebble in steel grey i love it and the isofix base came monday and i only ordered it thursday was really shocked came to fast plus mothercare price matched to i saved £70 X


----------



## Narla83

Aww hunni sorry your not too good :hugs: do they have any idea whats causing the dizzyness? 

Exciting news about the car seat love getting new stuff for bubs then I find you just keep looking at it thinking 'not long and you'll be in this' etc.... In some ways Im gonna miss not having to buy so much this time but with the house comming along all extra money will be going on that so will still be buying new things :winkwink:


----------



## levichips

midwife just said it normal pregnancy symptoms some get it some don't ah well. hubby just taken levi to play football in park i'm going to get some cleaning done. yeah it made to think in less than 8 weeks she'll be using it all. car seat and pushchair only things i've had to buy really other stuff all stuff i've wanted that couldn't afford with levi so i am getting them this time i'll be getting wardrobe and drawers next month and get all her stuff away then and sort her room properly. and next week i'm off shopping for levi prez day stuff and little something from him to baby. getting exciting now hehe xx
what you need to buy for this baby hun? x


----------



## Narla83

Wow less than 8 weeks and like you say if she's early could be sooner!!! It seems to have gone so quickly even my own pregnancy seems to be flying by!! Have you got you're hospital bag packed yet?

Hmm, have to get this one a cot but b/c they'll be sharing a room going to get the bedroom set this time as they do them in packages for cheeper than buying all the bits seperatly (agg my brain is seriously not working today spelling is awful:dohh:) then just a few sleepy suits and vests and a double buggy and thats it quite lucky as we've got to re-decorate as well but we have all the furniture in storage from before so dont have to buy that either. Its all comming together and Im so glad :happydance:

How about you after the bedroom bits is that you pretty much done?


----------



## levichips

yeah after bedroom bits that it all done!!! getting my last bits for hospital bag next week. then that will be all packed all her stuff is packed just need pads and creams and stuff like that. i know can't believe how fast all the pregnancies are going!! that good you don't have to buy much if we were having a boy i wouldn't have had to have bought any clothes but couldn't really dress her in boys stuff haha. she keeps pushing right down atm needing to wee loads and sometimes takes my breath away when she pushes down!! 
have you thought of a name yet? aw that will be lovely them sharing a room they will be so close they will love it xx


----------



## Narla83

Na gotta have a girly girl!!

Na still having the great debate not only on names but paint colours now (I'll win but I play along for a bit) Frankie is oh's name he wants at the min but Im not sure if its too girly what do you think?


----------



## levichips

i love frankie but i would name a girl it tbh x


----------



## r3ady4baby

I would name a girl Frankie too!! Very cute for both girl and boy.

Narla- I'm going through a similar thing with the house situation. We are in the middle of remodeling ours now. We are building a 2 story detached garage facing the lake where OH can have his office and work truck/supplies stored. We are also turning the garage that is attached to the house into more living space. It's big enough to put another living room & two bedrooms in it. The nursery is OH's office right now (well halfway, I've already went in there and babied most of it up LOL). We are tiling the master bathroom too. It's just a mess and we have to do it in our spare time. We both work full time and have his little 4-year old son here half the time, so I'm hoping we can get the majority of things squared away before Emily comes.

Levi- I'm so sorry you have the dizziness hun. I have it too, pretty bad. I have lots of stairs to climb to get to work and it has been very hard to do. I feel like I'm going to faint when I get up to the top, and sometimes I will even start to see stars and have to grab a railing. I used to run up those stairs so quick, and now it takes me forever.

Hollyrose- your poor DD. I hope this is just a short phase she is going through and it will pass very soon. It must break your heart to hear her cry like that. 

My mom is coming to visit the end of October for my baby shower, and she is also planning on taking 2 weeks off to come and stay with me during my due date. It's so hard to plan a trip around that because you never know when the baby could come. My ovulation based due date is Feb 2, but baby has measured to give me a due date of almost a week earlier than that. This is my first pregnancy, so I have nothing to compare it too. hmmmmmm. 

Thats all for now. love to you all and your bumps! :hugs:


----------



## r3ady4baby

Here was my bump this morning at nearly 22 weeks. It's still so small!! But already my back, hips & butt are killing me!
 



Attached Files:







bump22wks.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Narla83

Hi ladies,:flower:

Its been very quiet on here recently hope your all well. I've got some kind of bug at the min had to be sick in the middle of the night and still feel really tierd and fragile hope its just a 24 hour thing, dd was very sweet wanted to stay off school to help with ds and was worried it might hurt the baby bless her, I assured her that it wouldnt and Im under strict instructions to phone the school if I need her (which of course I wont but its sweet) also geting excited about the house picking out colours still and just cant wait to get in and get sorted!!

Your bump is very sweet r3ady I must take another too feel like I have a football down my top at the min he's getting quite big!!

Lots of :hugs: your way.xx


----------



## babyanise

hope you feel better soon narla......love the bump pic r3ady:thumbup:hope everyone else is well.:flower:


----------



## levichips

r3ady bump is great!!
narla sorry you're feeling bad i had a bug last week was awful not sickness though that must be hard work bless you dd though!!! hehe
well i officially love ebay i have won chest drawers that was getting from argos for £50 BNIB was £140 in argos!! they are delivering to my mums because they live round corner and my mum is bringing it up in couple weeks i am made up was going to order all from argos but 35 day waiting for delivery and can't get it til 14th october so wouldn't have been here in time so least can get most of her clothes away haha xx


----------



## hollyrose

hi, 

sorry ur not feeling well narla. ur dd sounds lovely!

baby - how r u doing now?

levi- that was a bargain! nesting started now then?


----------



## Narla83

Hi ladies,:flower:

Well I seem to be back to my normal self thank goodness just been busy baking in the kitchen this am, have made a banoffee pie and sausage rolls with tomato chutney to take with me when we go to see my sister tomorow. Havent seen her for a while and shes due any day now so will be great to catch up on bumps and other stuff!! Shes been getting stronger braxton hicks but they havent progressed into anything yet be funny if she went into labour while Im down there!!!

Hoping to get the keys to the house on friday so its a bit earlier but will be good to get in and get started. Dd has her room all sorted out, she wants one pink wall and three cream all with a glitter paint coating may take a while waiting for all the different paints to dry but if thats what shes happy with I want to make the move as easy for her as I can!! 

Baby: Hi hunni, great to see your still about how are you getting on?

Lots of :hugs: to you all wont be about tomorow but will pop back thurs to let you know how I got on and if Im an auntie yet lol!!!


----------



## levichips

hollyrose said:


> hi,
> 
> sorry ur not feeling well narla. ur dd sounds lovely!
> 
> baby - how r u doing now?
> 
> levi- that was a bargain! nesting started now then?

i'm thinking so hehe :thumbup: 
narla hope have good day with your sister xx


----------



## babyanise

im good thanks guys,just keeping busy really,just confused about if i should tcc or not:shrug:


----------



## hollyrose

baby- been thinking about u. it must be a confusing time for u. i know when i had my miscarriages i wanted to try again asap but that's just me. xo


----------



## levichips

baby that must be hard decision.:hugs:
i wonder if any of you lovely ladies could help me, tuesday evening my hips and groin were agony and had that heavy period feeling that had other week still got it today and i measured my FH tuesday and was 32cm then ive measured this morning and am measuring 30cm does it sound like she could have engaged more? she is also lot lot lower too consultant tuesday so will know for sure then just trying to guess haha xx


----------



## Narla83

Hmm Im not sure that your FH changes when they've engaged I just thought that it changed every week to the amount of weeks you are hun? Sorry I cant be of much help I have googled it but not getting anything on that. Does sound like she may be engaging more though with the pain and pressure but Im sure they can help with that when you see them tues, do they do an internal to see if your starting to dilate early?

Had a great time with my sister y/day although Im not an auntie yet but doesnt look like much longer (fx'd)

Hope your all well.:hugs:


----------



## levichips

how long your sister got left? i googled it and FH can drop when baby engages. so hopefully she has. and her bum and legs are defiantly lower we'll see tuesday though. 
was just thinking hows everyone coping with the heat i really thought we'd seen last of the sun!!! x


----------



## levichips

yeah it is meant to go up 1 cm a week narla x


----------



## Narla83

Not too bad with the heat at the min just keeping busy in the house getting things sorted for the move, ds isnt coping with it he hates the heat makes him very grumpy!! How about you must be harder with the bigger bump?

My sister is due on saturday so not long have a picture of me, dd and my sister as doubt we'll have bumps again at the same time...



Makes me remember how much bigger Ive got to get yet!!!

Ps I hate my pic being taken at the best of times let alone after having ds creating while out to lunch and finding a new game climbing the stairs!!


----------



## levichips

aw what a lovely picture hehe both your bumps look lovely hehe yeah i'm just staying inside tbh keeping out of it. x


----------



## r3ady4baby

Lovely pic Narla!! You all look beautiful! Levi- How you doing hun? How is everyone?

I'm just impatient. I want it to be the end of January already!!


----------



## r3ady4baby

Baby- It's really good to see you in the thread again. I hope you are feeling a bit better.

I know trying is just so frustrating, but I would keep it up. Or maybe just not try, but not prevent. I'd love to see a sticky BFP from you. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you hun!! Big time!


----------



## Narla83

Hi ladies,

So Im going to be an auntie either today or tomorow as my sisters waters broke last night and contractions started shortly after. Unfortunatly shes not far enough dilated to stay in the hospital and is just trying to cope with the pain at home (hosp is 5 mins from them) she has a tens machine to help a bit. So excited for her!! Will let you know how it goes!!

Baby: Its so great hearing from you again hun, its such a massive desision for you hun like Ive said before that only youu can make but you know where we are if you need a chat at all and Im sure you'llmake the right choice!! Lots of :hugs: your way hun.xxx


----------



## levichips

r3ady i'm good thanks how you getting on?
narla that is great news about your sister keep us updated!! 
i dropped levi off at school this morning and he had major hissy fit he didn't want to go at all which isn't like him at all!! he was fine once he'd settled down i stayed little bit but don't know what happened first off. he hasn't been well so think that may have been part of it now i'm really worried about how the baby is going to affect him he has been so naughty lately and i feel so bad because i haven't got energy to take him out places and stuff and wonder if all the playing up is because he knows the baby is coming just really upset and hope he'll be ok in 6 weeks time when we are hope with baby. i don't know how i can make it easier for him or sort things out cus me had hubby getting bit stressed out with it too. xx


----------



## Narla83

Levi: Aww bless him he may well just be a bit weirded out by how things are gonna change and maybe even be worried where he stands with the new bub, I know dd can have big mood swings and is quite sensitive to how much another baby is going to change the way in the house. Just try to give him lots of reassurance (which Im sure you are) that your still gonna love him when dd comes along and he has a big role in being the big brother. Just a thought. 

Will let you know how my sis gets on, all I know as well is the tens machine has had a few choice words said to it as well!!!lol


----------



## levichips

haha your poor sister!! 
yeah try to keep him as involved as possible. think i'm just feeling over emotional and sensitive this week too tbh. kids hey hehe i just hope he'll be ok once she is here x


----------



## Narla83

Yeyyyy got the keys to my new house :happydance: Its all go today!!!

Sisters 6cm dilated had a shot of pethadine and sticking to gas and air!!


----------



## r3ady4baby

Oh So exciting Narla!! Can't wait to hear how the birth went!! Good luck to your sister!!!


----------



## levichips

exciting for your sister narla hehe!!
oh my goodness how hot is it!!! i was in bed but am up seems cooler downstairs think i'll sleep down here hehe x


----------



## Narla83

Ok, as of 10.20 last night I am an auntie!!!!:happydance:

Almost a 24 hour labour and only gas and air and a shot of pethadine my sister gave birth to Ella-Mae Rose who weighed 7lb 14oz their both doing well and should be out later today :happydance:

Hope your all well, I had a very active baby last night more than ever for at least half an hour he was turning somersults (sp) had the hicupps and was kicking like anything suprised I got any sleep. I hope you all have a lovely day :hugs:


----------



## levichips

yay congratulations! glad they both doing well x


----------



## Narla83

Thanks hun, just cant wait to go and see them now but gonna leave it a week or so just so they can get settled into a routine, wouldnt be fair to take the kids down there just yet think they've got enough on their plates!!

And I think we've finally settled on a name for this one too, I had a dream last night and this is what he was called (how mad is that) so we're looking at maybe Joey Sidney (after my grandad) Keith (after oh's dad) Sporne. So what do you think?

How are you feeling? Another hot one today!!


----------



## levichips

love the name hun and even more so because means something to you both!! well i am cleaning today hubby in work til 12 and levi is playing in garden with paddling pool think i may get in later haha.
aw bet you can't wait to meet her! x


----------



## Narla83

Yeah cleaning day here too, normally do it on a friday but had so much to sqeaze in y/day I moved it to today. Ds has just got up from a nap and dd has been out since 10am playing with friends so its mainly done now!! Ds hates paddling pools which is a shame as Im like you could quite happily get in too.

Hope you have a good day hun and glad you like the name its quite a relief to finally have something to call him other than him, was a bit worried he's end up being called that the rest of his life :dohh:


----------



## levichips

haha glad you found one it such hard decision. i just cant get motivated with cleaning lately hubby just come in and said he going out again to watch football at his sisters never ever bothers me him going out but i don't know why today it has got to me think just feeling fedup and hormones getting to me and haven't really been out all week with heat so feeling ultra fed up and thought he'd be home for afternoon and now he not. just don't understand why feel like this cus never ever bothers me oh hurry up next 5 weeks i'm quite happy for her to come sooner especially way i've felt this week!! x


----------



## r3ady4baby

CONGRATULATIONS to your sis Narla!! And to you too!! Auntie Narla :)

Love the name you have picked out!

How hot is it there Levi? We are going back in to the 80s next week again. Not too bad, but this is a very cold part of the country so it's pretty hot to us. We get down to 40 below zero here in the winter months.

My little bean was an acrobat too last night Narla. How funny! She kicks me awake in the middle of the night. OH was able to feel her bouncing around too. I swear my whole tummy shakes. I love it!


----------



## Narla83

Aw thankyou hun, got to see a picture earlier and she looks just like my sister did when she was a baby, lots of hair!!!

Funny how we both had crazy babys last night he def gets more active then. I adore it when I feel him move in fact I miss it so much when Im not pregnant hence not wanting a large age gap between these two just happy that it worked out how it did!!

Your mums over soon isnt she?

Levi: I know how you feel hun, fed up!! Oh had a day off the other day and decided he wanted to play golf said he'd be back by 12, 2 and a half hours later he gets back then declares that he's playing football that evening too!! 
So I offically dont have a life I've decided I live my life at the min to be everyone elses cleaner/cook/mum/partner/daughter/stress reliever etc (Im sure you know what I mean) I'm not sure if its hormones and Im sure I never minded this much before but your not alone :hugs:


----------



## levichips

well last night OH came in and said was taking us out for tea cheered me up loads!! in a much better mood today hehe hope everyone is doing ok it has cooled down loads today i am so so glad x


----------



## levichips

oh r3ady i has been 29c here last few days but so much cooler today!!
i can't believe i am 34 weeks tomorrow just over 5 weeks she'll be here! it is going so fast! but am so ready to have her haha get back to myself know probably sounds horrible. although i feel more myself than did with levi have enjoyed this pregnancy so much more levis was really hard work and i was emotional from day one but so far only 3 days haha. get my date for my section tuesday can't wait i'll be on countdown then!! hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Abii

hollyrose said:


> hi ladies! i am 7dpo today and have felt so dizzy it's scary!
> 
> i had to go to bed at 7.30 last night and when i lay down the room was literally spinning around me. i have never felt that before. still kinda feel wee bit dizzy today.
> did anyone else have this as a sympom before a bfp?
> also feeling nauseaus today.
> 
> thanks.

arent you pregnant?
if your pregnant how can you be 7dpo?
sorry this thread confused me alittle lol


----------



## levichips

Abii said:


> hollyrose said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies! i am 7dpo today and have felt so dizzy it's scary!
> 
> i had to go to bed at 7.30 last night and when i lay down the room was literally spinning around me. i have never felt that before. still kinda feel wee bit dizzy today.
> did anyone else have this as a sympom before a bfp?
> also feeling nauseaus today.
> 
> thanks.
> 
> arent you pregnant?
> if your pregnant how can you be 7dpo?
> sorry this thread confused me alittle lolClick to expand...

the thread was started in march :thumbup:


----------



## babyanise

happy 34 weeks levi:flower:


----------



## babyanise

happy 23 weeks r3ady4baby


----------



## babyanise

happy 24 weeks narla


----------



## Abii

LOL woops.
sorry then xp


----------



## levichips

hows everyone doing?
had consultant today got section booked for 39+1! 5 weeks today.
she didn't feel to see in she engaged or anything though but i have midwife in 3 weeks anyway. hope everyone is doing ok xx


----------



## levichips

https://farm7.static.flickr.com/6053/6211301010_8bdf22fa06_b.jpg

first bump pic i have put up, do you ladies think i am massive? people keep saying i am but i really don't feel huge and i am def not as big as i was with levi. x


----------



## Narla83

Lol, its nice to put faces to names!! I dont think you look too big just right in fact, when I saw my sister in that last week made me realise how big you do get at the end!! Wow 5 weeks hunni, thats not long bet times gonna fly by for you!! Oooo cant wait so excited for you!!

Have been over to the new house today watching the boys rip out a fireplace that Ive wanted gone since we've seen the house. I am of course site manager and not allowed to do anything (appparently) so just supervising oh and his best mate (well they need someone too) just looking forward to getting some paint on the walls (which we brought today)!!:happydance:

Hope your all well and bumps are happy!!!:hugs:


----------



## levichips

thanks narla i think people forget how big you get and how much people are different. haha i know but look mess today. i know i'm trying to keep weeks busy so they don't drag next week got dentist and present shopping haha not sure week after then it half term and midwife then got pre op appointment first week in november then will be here it is going so fast. 
house sounds great and like your really getting somewhere can't wait to see pictures x


----------



## hollyrose

hi ladies,

sorry i haven't been on much. started back at work and have been crashing into bed at 8 most nights! 

loving all ur pics! levi, i don't think ur huge at all. ur bump looks great! can't believe u get to meet ur wee one in 5 weeks!

narla- congrats on becoming an auntie! hope the house is coming on well. it's all very exciting!

well, dd refused to go to nursery this morning again. it's tears and tantrums every morning and every night for the last month. it's really stressing me out. honestly thinking about not sending her anymore. she says she's bored there and tbh they only have 2 teachers for 16 children. so a lot of the time they are left to their own devices. 
i was in tears along with her today! lol! 

have a good day everyone. xo


----------



## levichips

holly aw sorry your dd is struggling with nursery!!! hope you manage to work things out it so hard when they don't like something. well i have made appointment with midwife for this afternoon my little girl has been very quite today have felt her move a little but not like normal at all so i thought i'd go get checked out to be safe. last kicks i felt were early hours and have felt couple movements very low down but that is it really and usually she is very very active. i've had very watery cm to i should have mentioned it yesterday so i am going to mention that today too. 
hope everyone is well xxxx


----------



## Narla83

Hollyrose: Aww poor dd sounds like shes really not enjoying it. Perhaps stopping her from going until after ds id born then maybe she'll want to go back? Its not compulsary is it? Good to hear from you and glad your well, hope works not too bad and dont worry Im not going to work and Im ready for bed at 9 so your not alone!!

Levi: Oo let me know how you get on hun will be thinking of you, hope shes just having a quiet day and not getting ready to make an apperance :hugs:

This new lay out of bnb is seriously doing my head in I dont read things properly :dohh:


----------



## levichips

Narla83 said:


> Hollyrose: Aww poor dd sounds like shes really not enjoying it. Perhaps stopping her from going until after ds id born then maybe she'll want to go back? Its not compulsary is it? Good to hear from you and glad your well, hope works not too bad and dont worry Im not going to work and Im ready for bed at 9 so your not alone!!
> 
> Levi: Oo let me know how you get on hun will be thinking of you, hope shes just having a quiet day and not getting ready to make an apperance :hugs:
> 
> This new lay out of bnb is seriously doing my head in I dont read things properly :dohh:

thanks hun hopefully she'll stay little longer did yours go quiet before they decided to come?
apparently the layout is only when viewing from internet explorer are you on there i'm on google crome and it is asame as usual x


----------



## Narla83

Yeah will go and change it in a min!!:dohh:

Yeah she did go quieter but there were still the odd kick here and there, what time you off?


----------



## levichips

going at 3.15 picking levi up first he going to his nans well hopefully all ok and she can tell me if she is engaged and stuff hehe but have a feeling she has popped up again. hope she can do everything there and dont have to go into hospital. she has moved little in last half an hour but nothing like normal and not kicks like she usually is.x


----------



## Narla83

Fx'd all is well I know they can engage and then move again esp with your 2nd.:hugs:


----------



## levichips

well just got in she sent me to day unit for scan and monitoring because she thought had excess water but there isn't and turns out she is breech which is funny cus i was thinking had less space today and thought felt her head while in bath so dunno if she has just turned. and then felt her loads but movements defiantly different now hope she moves back am feeling uncomfy xx


----------



## hollyrose

levi - glad baby's doin ok. hope she moves position soon. 


narla- i don't remember being this tired when pregnant with dd! i sleep for 11 hours at night now.

didn't send dd to preschool this morning. it's optional and she's really not enjoying it. at least we tried.

think she has a urine infection cause took her to town and she had to wee so went to toilets in m & s and she couldn't do anything. went to the cafe there after and she cried and cried about being sore. she sqealed the whole way home in the car and for an hour once we got home. eventually cried herself to sleep. gave her calpol and neurofen. hot water bottle, lots of water. rang doctors so waiting on someone to ring me back now. hopefully she can pee when she wakes up and they can check it for infection. 

there's always something isn't there!


----------



## levichips

holly aw your poor dd hope she gets sorted at doctors and starts feeling herself again!! poor you too feeling so tired my tiredness is kicking back in now but no where near like 1st tri! 
hope everyone is doing ok xxx


----------



## Narla83

Hi ladies,

How are we all? Holly sorry to hear about your dd hope she feels better soon :hugs:

Have been trying to sort the gouse out a bit the last few days is sooo increadably (sp) stressfull Im begining to hate it but then I shop and it makes it all better. Have added a few pics of what we've done in the living room so far, I dont have a pic of right at the begining but origanally there was red brick surrounding the ire place which went out to either sides of the walls which took up alot of space and I wanted that gone asap to give us a bit more room......





The colour on the fireplace wall is a sort of brown natural and Im really pleased with it, it will go with our existing furniture and things so. Going to get a nice electric fire and am now looking at laminate flooring but things are going so quickly its hard to keep up with the money so not going to expensive then can upgrade if we want.


----------



## levichips

narla it's looking good you sound very busy!!
holly hows your dd? x


----------



## hollyrose

looks great narla!

dd does have a uti. got antibiotics from doctor so hoping they work. 

levi- the tiredness is awful but at least it's dark early now so don't mind going to bed early.


----------



## levichips

hows everyone doing? xx


----------



## Narla83

Hi ladies,:flower:

How are we all doing? Its been very quiet on here lately!!

Ive just been busy with the house, oh is spending as much time as he can there with his best mate getting all the painting done which hasnt been easy but there doing really well. Just waiting for them to put down the flooring in the living room then we can get carpets upstairs next week and stuff out of storage by the 19th so its all a bit mad!!:wacko:

Am going back up to see my sister tomorow and Ella for the first time since shes been born so am soo excited have her pressie waiting for her got her a really cute pink jersey dress with a three pack of tights and the cutest bootie shoes from next!! 

Anyways hope this finds you all well lots of :hugs: your way.xx


----------



## r3ady4baby

Howdy ladies!! How are all of you and your precious bumps? Anyone else notice BnB looks different today? At least it does on my end. I've been so wrapped up in the house remodel that I haven't had much time to pop in, but I hope you are all well!! <3


----------



## levichips

hey ladies yeah B&B have new web design not sure if i like it or not hehe. how we all doing? i'm off out having my hair done and shopping today getting all levis presents so excited i'm such big kid.doing it before i get to tired and big! trying to get time to go buy faster too which it is going pretty fast tbh xx


----------



## Narla83

Aww not long now hunni!!! Hope you have a good day!!

Hope everyone else is ok lots of :hugs:


----------



## hollyrose

hi everyone!

how u all keeping?

levi - not long to go now?

narla- u must be sooo excited bout the new house?

r3ady- not sure bout the new layout on here. gonna take a while to get used to it.

been really busy recently working and so tired at night. 

have gd testsing at the hospital next monday, and see the midwife for the first time since my booking-in app next wednesday. can't wait to hear baby's hearbeat.

have been buying in wipes and nappies, breast pads, maternity towels, etc for the last few weeks now, so have a good wee supply ready. 

levi - have u packed ur bag for the hospital?

when is everyone thinking of having their bag ready for? 

xo


----------



## levichips

holly, you must be shattered with working and child i find it hard enough just with levi!!! not long now 3 weeks today it's going so fast i feel huge now yeah bag packed just few of my bits to put in last min. baby sitter sorted for levi and all his presents bought just got few to wrap up in next couple of weeks. and got to pick his lion king dvd up day before my section. and just going to sort house next few weeks got busy week this week though got thing at school and funeral on friday then can start on house. OH put her drawers up with levi on weekend so all her clothes are away just need to sort rest of her room out now x

hows everyone doing? x


----------



## Narla83

Hi ladies,:flower:

Sounds like we're all nice and busy at the moment. The house is comming along not quite as quick as Id like but getting there, waiting for dd's curtains to come tomorow so I can get them decorated and up still waiting for the floor to go down in the living room but no point at the min b/c their still painting :dohh:

Hollyrose: Nice to hear from you hun, yeah bet you are knackered at the end of the day like levi says I am and thats looking after Alfie and Chloe (not that she takes much looking after these days) :dohh: Wow thats a long time since seeing the m/w did you not have a 16 week appoint? Ive got my 28 week appont booked for the 2nd Nov last time I saw her was 3 months ago and then I dont expect I'll see her again until 34-36 weeks.

How are you feeling apart from tierd as if that isnt enough? Havent even thought about buying anything like that yet as all money is being used on the house so once we're in I'll get it packed and it can just sit there then and I'll not have to worry about it!! Have you had to buy knew stuff for his nursery?

Levi: Oooo not long til you get to meet her then, you must be so excited!! Do you think its easier knowing when your having her so you can get things sorted out before hand? Want to get dd the lion king dvd as it was my fav when I was younger she did watch it the other day and had a good old cry at the start but I did reassure her that it did get happier as it went along :flower: 

I cant wait to get things put in their nursery, going for the 'jungle fun' babies'R' us theme in there as ds already has the cot bedding so want to get all the bits to go with it and will eventually get this ones cot and matching bedding too. Just want to buy everything in one go and get it done but oh wont let me :dohh: I have won on a few occasions though!!

Lots of :hugs: your way ladies.xxx


----------



## levichips

narla yeah i think lot easier knowing when she'll be here and i'm lot less fed up than was with levi because i know can't go any further than that date. just seems to be slowing right down now am so close. thats why trying to keep busy hehe but yeah lot easier and can plan and arrage everything watch her come early now haha x


----------



## hollyrose

we don't have a 16 week app with midwife here. but will see her every 2 weeks from 28 weeks.

haven't really done up a room for the baby cause he'll be sleeping in our room for at least 6 months. then thinking of moving dd to our spare room and putting baby in her room. 

i have energy during the day but i just have to go to bed by 9 or 9.30 at night so usually go at same time as dd! lol!

talking of dd, i had to take her out of pre-school cause she really wasn't enjoying it at all. it was making her upset every morning and night and she turned from a confident happy child to a sad, clingy one. really hoping she won't be like this next sept when she starts proper school!

narla- u have a lot goin on at the minute! i'm not surprised u haven't had a chance to think about ur bag yet! sure once the house is sorted u'll have plenty of time then.

levi- anything that makes the days go in quicker is great! i must start my pressie shopping next week when i get paid!


----------



## levichips

holly, i'd wondered if you'd taken dd out of nursery. both our children will both be same year at school. levi starts sept too he loves nursery it is just a fight getting him dressed in morning but that same every morning haha 45 min this morning and sent up to bed twice for screaming at me ah the tantrums haha x


----------



## Narla83

Hi ladies,

How are we all?

This thread keeps going very quiet at the minute!! Seems we're all very busy :dohh: but suppose it makes the time go quicker!!

We've set a date for moving so will start emptying the storage center on halloween https://www.tiptopglobe.com/skin/smile/s6586.gif then should be in the friday of that week, oh is taking that week off so should be good!! Ordered the carpets y/day so they should be here monday ready to be fitted and the painting is nearly done I just need to get in and give it a clean first as they've had to do alot of sanding and theres dust everywhere. 

Well hope this finds you all well, lots of :hugs: your way.xx


----------



## r3ady4baby

Hello to my favorite BnB ladies!

My mommy is here now!! Flew in last night and it is so wonderful to see her! There's nothing like your mother when you're expecting :) Wish she lived closer. She brought all kinds of clothes and goodies for Emily. So sweet! Baby shower is on Wednesday. Can't wait! :thumbup:

Holly- I don't think it's ever too soon to have your bag ready. I'm going to start preparing mine as soon as I get a diaper bag, and I will just throw things in as I think of them.

Levi- It's so exiting that you have a date now hun! Won't be long now!

I have my Gestational Diabetes test tomorrow and I have to say that I am a little nervous about it. I know symptoms are sort of rare, but I have had a few of them and not too sure if they are just due to pregnancy or not. Also I have gained 25 pounds already!! YIKES! I was at a normal weight before my pregnancy so my doctor is not too worried. Some women just gain more I guess. but I have been eating more sweets and my blood sugar probably is going crazy. Have been taking half hour walks most days of the week, so hopefully that will help to balance my sugars. I don't want GD, but at least I know that things will still be OK even if I have it.

Narla- Good to hear that things are coming a long. Although not as quick as you would have liked. It's the same story here at my house. Everything is under construction and I'm getting worried that it will still be a huge mess when the baby comes.

Love to you all!! :hugs:


----------



## hollyrose

hi ladies.

had my gd test today so waiting on blood results to come back next week. the drink was disgusting and i was soooo hungry! but it's done now.

narla- that's exciting! next friday! that'll keep u busy. and will make the time go faster.

r3ady- thats great ur mum is with u now. hope the renovations are coming along well. 

xo


----------



## r3ady4baby

Good luck with your GD test Holly. Hope the results are normal. I have mine today :sick:


----------



## r3ady4baby

Bump a couple days ago. 26 weeks. It's growing fast because I'm having some serious round ligament pain! OUCH!
 



Attached Files:







DSC00224.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## hollyrose

love the bump r3ady! good luck with ur gd test too! xo


----------



## Narla83

Hi Ladies,:flower:

How are we all?

R3ady: Aww glad your mums with you now dont know what Id do without mine!! Hope you have a lovely baby shower today!! As for the house its comming along and the paintings finished just waiting for the carpets and laminate to go down the end of this week and starting to move in on Mon, so excited cant wait to get all my furniture out of storage and remind myself what we've got!! Hows your house comming along? Love the bump too keep meaning to take a pic but so much to do and so many distractions I keep forgeting. :hugs: your way!!! Ooo good luck for your gd test.xx

Levi: How are you doing, soooo close now. Guessing your very busy getting the finishing touches done and make sure everything is in order. Lots of :hugs: your way hun am thinking of you and hope your well.xx

Holly: Hope the results come back ok, when I did my gd test with ds I had to dring lucozade which wasnt too bad but Ive heard that they give you a different drink sometimes and its yuck as you said!! How are you doing? I dont know where the time is going seems like y/day that you got your positive and now we're in third tri :wacko: Lots of :hugs:


----------



## levichips

congrats to those moving trimester cant believe where weeks are going!! i know narla less then 2 weeks and shell be here!! im bored now just doing things slowly to pass time but i can see me getting to last day and not all done haha. cant do much til next week when levi back to school. last midwife appointment tomorrow then pre op week friday then that it til the tuesday! hope everyone is well x


----------



## Narla83

Levi: Im so excited for you, its like your the one whos gonna get this baby ball rolling!!! Then in a few months we'll be joining you too, what a journey and its been great to share it with you guys!!!

Hope we're gonna carry on keeping in touch even when our bundles are here (if we get a minute to ourselves) 

Have to let me know your email address so I can send you an e-card when you have her :thumbup:


----------



## levichips

defiantly keep in touch had been amazing 9 months sharing everything!! been talking to levi about what is going to happen have her told him 13 more sleeps that scared me haha just can't get head around it atm it very strange knowing when she'll be here far to organised think it making me bit lazy though leaving things til last min haha will do i'll pm it to you x


----------



## Narla83

Thanks,:flower:

Bet he's very excited like you and dh!! Wow 13 more sleeps until you have lo next to you!! When are you doing your pressie day is it the day shes born?


----------



## levichips

no will have it day get home from hospital. but he has got prez to take to hopital for her and ive got prez for him from her in my hospital bag levi picked teddy for her and ive got him couple of chuggingtons for him. i knw really scarey when say 13 more sleeps haha xx


----------



## hollyrose

can't believe it! the hospital messed up my blood samples somehow and now i have to go back next tuesday to have gd test done again! so mad i could cry! it was horrible drinking that drink and trying not to throw it up for 2 hours. my arms are still covered in bruises from where they took blood out! 

feeling sorry for myself! lol!

hope everyone else is ok? it's getting so close now levi! xo


----------



## Narla83

OH NO!! What a pain hun, I cant believe them!! Sorry to hear that but I suppose its better to be safe than sorry.

Hope it goes ok on tuesday for you and your arms are a little less sore when they have to take more. Lots of :hugs:


----------



## levichips

aw hollyrose so sorry what nightmare the drink is horrible!!!! 
how is everyone?
had last midwife appointment today still breech so good job having section anyway i must have known haha and measuring 36 cm which is great am so glad am not as big as with levi so hoping she is smaller too. i'll post bump pic soon and can have guess on weight?? x


----------



## Narla83

Levi: Lol that sounds fun!!! Glad shes not measuring as big!!


----------



## r3ady4baby

Oh Holly!! What a pain in the butt!! Hopefully they will get it right this time. That would have me mad too.

I went in and drank the orange ickies last week and got a letter in the mail on Saturday saying everything was normal. So no GD for me thank goodness!! I was worried for nothing. No anemia or high blood pressure either. So I'm in the clear so far!

Hugs to all!! Off to work!


----------



## levichips

r3ady i'm glad GTT went well for you the drink is awful isn't it !!
hope all doing ok. 
week tomorrow i'll be holding our little girl can't believe it and still so much to do!! hopefully i will get it all done tomorrow is the only day i have where levi is in school all day and i have nothing planned so think most will have to be done then but don't know where to start and all i want to do is be lazy all week!! xx


----------



## r3ady4baby

Oh Levi!!! I am do excited for you hun! I can't wait to see pictures of your gorgeous little girl!


----------



## levichips

thanks hun i was in hospital sat too and she has turned and said in notes engagement 3 which i am guessing means 3/5 engaged who knows x


----------



## levichips

right ladies 38 week bump pic any weight guesses remembering levi was 10lb and i am not as big as with him i'll post pic of 39 week with him x

https://farm7.static.flickr.com/6230/6301989824_3d75b7b008.jpg
PB012227 by big mc, on Flickr

and this is my 34 week pic can see have grown a little x

https://farm7.static.flickr.com/6053/6211301010_8bdf22fa06.jpg
PA042132 by big mc, on Flickr


----------



## levichips

right my 39 week pic with levi is in here near bottom of thread i think the day i had him 39+5 i was massive haha
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/757264-any-one-else-sick-34-weeks.html 
it on last post with him i didn't even fir in my maternity clothes i was that but but i've still got room in most my maternity clothes this time round x


----------



## r3ady4baby

You're right Levi. You do seem smaller than you were with your son. Maybe she's not even 8lbs. But I'm horrible at guessing.

I've gained 30lbs already and I'm only just starting the 3rd trimester. Eeeeek!


----------



## levichips

don't worry hun i started 9stone with my son and gained 4 stone!! it will come off and trust me a lot is water and baby and blood ect!! i've gained just over 2 stone this time but am same weight as was with levi. i'm hoping 8lb then maybe she'll seem like a baby for longer but as long as she health guesses in family are from 7lb 10 up to 8lb 4 so we'll see haha x


----------



## levichips

also some women put most their weight on in 1 1nd 2nd tri then not much in 3rd xx


----------



## hollyrose

ur bump looks lovely levi! it's not long now! 

gd test went fine today. again! lol!

glad urs came back negative r3ady. love ur bump pic too!

finished up work now as have all my hols to use up before baby is born. i'm sure dd will keep me busy tho.

narla- hows the house move going? are u in the new house now? how u keeping?


----------



## Narla83

Hi Ladies,:flower:

Well its official, Im never moving again!!!

It seems to have been one thing after another. First the lift broke in the storage centre so we couldnt get the big things out that set us back 2 days, then oh had the dentist y/day where he had a few fillings and has had bad toothache since so emergancy dash to the dentist today to have the nerve removed resulting in even more pain for him and half the day gone Ooo and our fireplace was supposed to be delivered on wednesday so had to stay in with ds at the new house for it to arrive only for it not to turn up until late in the afternoon on thursday. 

We can hardly move for stuff and can only now put things up in the loft as it needed boards putting down over the insulation which I may add is covered in bird poo as they've been nesting up there!! So have left oh and his dad (who Im gonna kill at any point as he's one of those people who always has the right answer for things even if its not what you want /think) to put up some shelves so we can get the dvds/cds and computer games put out the way on them!

So moving in day is now looking like sunday fx'd. Had my m/w appoint on weds which went fine bump is measuring bang on 28 weeks and heartbeat was fine bubs is still laying across but that doesnt pose a prob yet as pretty sure he'll move when hes ready!!

Anyways Ive gone on, hope your all well, Levi not long now hunni how are you feeling?

:hugs: Your ways.xx


----------



## Narla83

Forgot I did a bump pic, Im sure its bigger than that irl though!!!!:dohh:



I seem to have an all out front bump again this time like I had with ds, you cant tell from behind that Im pregnant at all!!


----------



## levichips

lovely bump narla!!!! i'm ok full of cold now hoping i'll be better for section don't fancy it after with being sore! had pre op today. levi getting excited now keeps asking everyday if it today bless him hehe xx

hope everyone doing ok x


----------



## hollyrose

hi ladies. how are u all?

levi when do u have ur section? is it monday? hope ur cold clears up soon.

narla- moving is a nightmare but it'll be worth it. love ur bump pic! i must try tomorrow to get a few pics loaded on here. u look all bump right enough.

well my best friends mum died this morning. she has been very ill with a brain tumour for a number of years. was at the wake this evening and feel so sad for my friend. funeral on monday morning.

feel like i'm nesting now! have started my hospital bag and am gonna start washing 0-3 and 3-6 baby clothes, blankets, etc next week.


----------



## r3ady4baby

Hello Ladies!! :flower:

What a beautiful bump Narla!! So sorry you were having trouble with the move. Moves never seem to go as planned. I hope everything went well and you are all moved in. 

Levi- Good luck with your section hun!! I can't wait to hear how it goes and see pictures of your gorgeous LO!

Holly- That is so sad about your friend's mom. At least now she won't be suffering anymore :cry: I have been nesting too. The room we are putting our LO in was painted "jail cell" gray, so yesterday OH and I went and picked up some paint called "cotton candy". MUCH BETTER!! Can't wait to paint. I have washed all of her clothes, blankets and bedding already. I love to fold them over and over. Hehehe.

I have decided to give cloth nappies a try. MIL ordered us 18 of the newborn sized BumGenius brand. They are supposed to be pretty good. I figure it will save us some money (along with Breastfeeding) and be more environmentally friendly. I'm not a huge Green person, but I do care about the environment (and our budget) enough to give it a whirl. Anyone else use cloth?


----------



## levichips

well i'm in at 8 am to have her!! been getting house sorted and getting all last bits ready you wouldn't think it to look at house now though!! can't believe it tomorrow i don't think i'll sleep much at all weird thinking today was last day just be and levi and starting tomorrow night i will be up in night again all worth it though. i hope she's a good baby like levi was xx


----------



## hollyrose

i'll be thinking of u tomorrow levi. i'm so excited for u! when u get a chance let us know how u are. xo

r3ady- i haven't been brave enough to use cloth nappies! lol! but i would love to hear how u find them. 

xo


----------



## levichips

thanks hollyrose. ive not used cloth nappies either hope you get on with them r3lady


----------



## r3ady4baby

Good luck Levi!!!! Oh I am soooooo excited for you!! :baby:

:kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## Narla83

Hi ladies,

Have finally moved in but have no broadband until friday :dohh: just poped into mums so I can see how your all getting on....

Levi youve prob had her by now but hope things went well and cant wait to hear how you got on and to see a piccie of the new arrival!!!!!!!!!!! Loads of :hugs: your way and hope your not too sore from the section, will get on here as soon as I can but not sure when it will be.xxx


----------



## levichips

hi ladies she is here and we home she weighed 8lb and is so good!! she hates her bum being done though sreams house down! i've come home and both levi and dh have started with this sickness bug!! great so looking after them too hopefully just 24 hour thing x hope you all well xx


----------



## r3ady4baby

CONGRATULATIONS LEVI!!! Can't wait to see her!! Don't forget to take care of yourself too!!! :hug:


----------



## Narla83

:happydance:
:happydance:

Aww massive congrats hunni, thats a good weight not too big!!! Sorry to hear about Levi and dh hope they get better soon :hugs: Cant wait for some piccies when your up to it hope your not too sore and managing to enjoy your new lil bundle!! We'll be joining you soon.

For now though take care of yourself lots of :hugs: your way, Huge congrats again!!!!


----------



## hollyrose

congratulations!

glad ur both doing well. hope ds and dh feel better soon and u get to put ur feet up!


----------



## Narla83

Hi Ladies,:flower:

How are we all?

Levi: Hows it going with dd? Is your ds and dh ok now? Hope your well and recovery is going well. Lots of :hugs:

Hollyrose: Hey hun, how are you getting on? The weeks seem to be flying by at the minute cant believe your 31 weeks now, are you all ready for him? Have you done your hospital bag yet? I still havent done mine think my mind is set on unpacking rather than packing again!! Hopefully going to get the double buggy in the next few weeks as oh had a great tax retern so can get all the nursery furniture including a new cot for this one!!:happydance: 

R3ady: How are you hun? Did you have a good time with your mum and did you have a good baby shower? Hows your house comming along?:hugs:

Ive added a few pics on from before and after in the living room, upstairs is habitable but still needs a bit of work doing to it. We need new wardrobes and just get the nursery finished and all will be good!! Phone line, sky and broadband are up and had a mad moment last week when I honed up what I thought was the TV Lisence helpline and couldnt understand what they where saying took me a few minutes to realise Id phoned the Welsh number instaed!! Ooo baby brain!!!





:hugs: your way ladies.xx


----------



## r3ady4baby

Awww Narla!! I saw you added my name in your sig. That is so sweet! I feel so special hun! :hugs:

Those pictures look great! I love the colors.

I've been down since mom has been gone. Miss her so much. Talk to her daily. Since she is a florist and my due date is two weeks before Valentines day, she probably won't be able to make it for the birth. But she is planning on coming the day after Valentines day to see the baby and help out with chores/meals. That works out better for all of us so then we won't have to try and schedule a flight around the unknown date of the birth. That would of been tricky.

Things are still torn apart around here. OH & I painted the nursery "cotton candy" pink on Sunday. It's a real light pink. Now I'm just working on getting everything set up in there. It's so fun, but I tell ya girls, I am sure running out of energy. I feel so exhausted all the time. Lightheaded, dizzy and like I'm not getting enough oxygen. Even from just a normal day of work, I come home and I am completely beat. It's hard to get dinner on the table and while OH does help, the chores sure are piling up around here. I think I may take my leave from work in mid-late December.

Hope you are doing well levi!! :kiss:

You too Holly!! :kiss:


----------



## Narla83

Lol had it on there a while!!!:winkwink:

Its quite lucky all the colours came together as we already had the sofa and the big mirror above the fire but I love it, its our favourite room!! Oh and his best mate really worked hard on it and Im so proud of them both!!

Just been to buy ds his first pair of shoes, was sooo funny watching him walk in them for the first time will post a piccie later he's very proud of them!!

Sorry to hear youve been a bit down hun but its good to know when you'll see her again. As for running out of energy I know what you mean think you need to stop working when you feel the time is right. Im just looking after ds during the day and that really knackers me out, have been doing lots of stews at the min b/c I can get them in when ds has a nap and then leave it until everyones hungry. Im guessing you have slow-cookers in the US have you got one b/c then you can put everything in it the night before and just put it on low in the morn while your at work and its so nice to come home to!!

Nursery sound really nice hun, we went to look at furniture today as I really want everything ready for christmas then I wont have to worry if this one comes early!!

Lots of :hugs: your way.xx


----------



## levichips

hiya how we all doing?
R3ady i'm sorry your feeling down and missing your mum!!! hope you pick up soon. also could you be anemic with feeling dizzy and feeling of lack of oxygen? 
narla wow your house looks gorgeous!!
can't believe how close to then end your all getting! 
DH and DS are better now nayami had little bit of it but only for 24 hours but she wouldn't feed off me so had to give her formula to get fluid into her she had formula for 24 hours on weekend but had gone straight back on breast and had no problems since couldn't believe it! well last night i feel asleep at 7pm on sofa i've been so busy and think it has all caught up with me i've not been able to stop so i'm doing nothing for rest week DH been amazing round the house cleaning and everything!! 
hope everythin is going well for you all x


----------



## Narla83

Aww thankyou hunni, glad to hear your all on the mend now and that dh is helping with the house (perhaps he can give my oh a few tips!!) :hugs:


----------



## levichips

haha he said yesterday he now realises how much i have to do around the house and bless he has another 5 weeks of hoovering and heavy cleaning to do but he really good at it hehe. sorry haven't had chance to put pic up yet they all still on camera and need sorting xx


----------



## hollyrose

hi ladies!

narla - ur sitting room looks amazing! can't believe u can have pictures so near to ur ds and he wouldn't break them! 

the time is flying in so fast! ur not far behind me either. 

i have a chest infection so feeling very tired and run down. also struggling to catch a breath. don't know what i'd do without my mum to help with dd. doc gave me antibiotics so hopefully they'll start working in next few days.

i have started my hospital bag. have nearly all of my stuff in there apart from toiletries. just need to wash baby gros, vests, etc and that should be me all set. gonna wait until the last minute to buy new bedroom slippers cause my feet swelled up so much last time! don't have much swelling yet tho so pleased about that. have noticed a few new bright red stretch marks on my tummy today. was just congratulating myself on not having any yet. think i spoke too soon! lol!

ur ds must be getting so big now. his first pair of shoes! he'll have them looking like he's had them months in no time! u spend a fortune on shoes for them and they look old in 2 days! 

levi- so glad ur all feeling better. ur poor dd getting the bug too! my dd would have swapped from breast to bottle no problem either. it was very handy. post some baby pics asap!

r3ady- mum's are great aren't they? take it easy at home and let ur dh do all the housework. i have noticed my dh is not doing anything about the house since i started maternity leave and it's really starting to p*** me off! have to ask him to do anything about 10 times b4 he does it. think thats why i caught chest inf, been run off my feet with housework and dd and he's working loads, playing footie, entered a snooker competition! had a word with him about his hours at work a few days ago so will see if anything happens. i know he's so glad to have work at the minute but i need his help! 

moan over for now i think! lol!

xo


----------



## Narla83

Hollyrose: Sorry to hear your not feeling well hun :hugs: Lol its not easy keeping things out his little hands, the stones on the fire are another great love of his (luckly there not hot) he was asleep when I took the pic so had a chance to do a quick tidy up LMAO, sure he's gonna go to school thinking his name is 'Alfie No' thats all we seem to say to him bless him!!! Sounds like things are comming together for you I must follow in your steps and get that dam bag packed, I'll be the first to moan when I go into labour and dont havve what I want with me!!!

Levi: Oh is getting particually lazy at the minute Im lucky if his plate goes into the sink at the end of the night and I have to clear up all his mess in the am so ds doesnt go around eating things he shouldnt!!! Im sure youve got your mind on other things at the moment but really looking forward to seeing photos of your dd, hope Levis taking to being a big brother well and is helping!!

Lots of :hugs:


----------



## hollyrose

hi, how is everyone? 

just starting to get over this chest infection finally! lol!

have midwife app tomorrow so looking forward to hearing baby's heartbeat again.


----------



## levichips

holly glad your feeling better. hope midwife goes well tomorrow.
had health visitor today nayami weighing 8lb 3.5 oz so breast milk doing something haha she was 7lb 9oz at 5 days old. i am shattered today she was up 4-7 last night then had to take levi to school got 30 min kip this morning but that it ah well all worth it. 
hope everyone feeling ok and time going fast for you xx


----------



## Narla83

Hey ladies,:flower:

Glad to hear your all doing ok :thumbup: Things have been quite manic here over the last few days, we've all had a bad cold and yucky cough and to top it all off Alfies cutting not 1 but 8 teeth all at the same time!! He's never been one to cut just one at a time he cut all 4 bottom together before and the 4 at the top but he now seems to be doing all his other ones at the same time so he's been v bad bless him. He normally has a nap for a couple of hours late morning, he hasnt done this since thursday and he's not going to bad until 9-30/10 if we're lucky so Im exausted and so is he!! Been having lots of b/h's which sometimes get a bit painfull but sure stress brings them on.. 

On the brightside actually managed to start buying stuff for my hospital bag today, so got pads, undies and a toothbrush so far also got lo's comming home outfit and a little snowsuit as we dont know what the weather will be like when we have him so feel a bit more prepared. Its funny b/c everytime I mention it to oh he changes the subject almost like he's gone into denial about bringing a baby home :dohh: I mean he treats me like Im preganant but talking about having another baby at home is just ignored at the minute :dohh:

Hollyrose: Im glad your feeling better hun, love getting to hear the h/b its a lovely sound!!! Not long until we get to meet them in person!!:happydance: 

Levi: Aww bless her glad she's doing well hun but sorry your not getting so much sleep at the minute I hope it gets a bit better for you.

Sorry for going on so much I dont mean to just seem to type and type :dohh:

Loads of :hugs: your way ladies.xxx


----------



## hollyrose

levi- that's great about ur dd puttin on weight! when ur bf u do worry that anythings coming out all! lol! hope she settles down for u soon and u get a sleep.

narla- ur poor ds! that must be soooo sore! he won't know whats wrong with him! 
been getting loads of bh as well. 

my boobs are really sore agin! have u noticed any change with urs? can't believe i'm asking u that but i know u won't mind! lol!


----------



## Narla83

Holly rose: Hey Hun, yea have noticed that I'm leaking slightly which I didn't with ds and their a lot more tender. I've also gone up 3 cup sizes aswell which is mad!!

Am on my new iPad oh has just brought me which is great fun, so just having a play!

Hope your all well :hugs: your way.xx


----------



## levichips

holly mine were so tender with nayami at 26 weeks had to start wearing breast pads cus i was leaking through a padded bra and through my clothes that never happened with levi x


----------



## hollyrose

thought it was just me!

have noticed they're leaking slightly as well. didn't with my dd at all until my milk came in. 

still have this blinking chest infection! had whole handling trying to get the right antibiotic for it. on my 3rd now! 

think i'm gonna start taking an iron supplement too cause just feel weak and low in energy.

narla- ur oh is good to u! lol!


----------



## Narla83

hollyrose said:


> thought it was just me!
> 
> have noticed they're leaking slightly as well. didn't with my dd at all until my milk came in.
> 
> still have this blinking chest infection! had whole handling trying to get the right antibiotic for it. on my 3rd now!
> 
> think i'm gonna start taking an iron supplement too cause just feel weak and low in energy.
> 
> narla- ur oh is good to u! lol!

Oh Hun sorry it's still getting you down :hugs: let's hope the antibiotics your on now clear it up for you so your 100% for that bub to be born!

I think anything to give you a bit more energy is good at this point in pregnancy, are you going to start raspberry leaf tea at all? Am thinking of getting some at the weekend as they say you can start it from 32weeks (Cup a day) did you try it Levi?

He is good to me but I*dont* tell him that to often, like to keep him on his toes and I am after all carrying his child which I *do*tell him quite often lmao!!:winkwink:

Hope your all ok lots of :hugs: your way.xxx


----------



## levichips

Narla83 said:


> hollyrose said:
> 
> 
> thought it was just me!
> 
> have noticed they're leaking slightly as well. didn't with my dd at all until my milk came in.
> 
> still have this blinking chest infection! had whole handling trying to get the right antibiotic for it. on my 3rd now!
> 
> think i'm gonna start taking an iron supplement too cause just feel weak and low in energy.
> 
> narla- ur oh is good to u! lol!
> 
> Oh Hun sorry it's still getting you down :hugs: let's hope the antibiotics your on now clear it up for you so your 100% for that bub to be born!
> 
> I think anything to give you a bit more energy is good at this point in pregnancy, are you going to start raspberry leaf tea at all? Am thinking of getting some at the weekend as they say you can start it from 32weeks (Cup a day) did you try it Levi?
> 
> He is good to me but I*dont* tell him that to often, like to keep him on his toes and I am after all carrying his child which I *do*tell him quite often lmao!!:winkwink:
> 
> Hope your all ok lots of :hugs: your way.xxxClick to expand...

no i didn't try rlt didn't see point with having section but didn't with levi either know people who swear by it though xx


----------



## Narla83

Levi: That's my baby brain kicking in again hum please ignore me! I don't know I struggle to string a sentence together that makes sense at the minute :dohh:


----------



## hollyrose

i'm gonna wait until see the consultant on 5th december so i'll know if i'm getting a section or not. will be 34 weeks then so if not a section will start taking it then i think.


----------



## levichips

hehe narla no worries!! i am still the same haha. 
holly did you have section with dd? what would be reason? which would you rather? xx


----------



## myrtle58

I am sorry for crashing this thread after SOOOO long away but had to share my news. I've put it in the BFP announcements so won't go on about it here. Just still think about you all and read your posts every now and again. I'm in total shock as it's taken 9 months! :happydance::happydance:

Hope you are all well. :kiss:


----------



## levichips

aw congratulations hun!!!!!!! so happy for you and don't leave this thread hope all goes well for you hun xx


----------



## myrtle58

Thanks Levi! I'm probably going to bug you all with endless questions, ha ha!!!


----------



## levichips

haha any questions ask away xx


----------



## Narla83

Myrtle: Hey Hunni, awww massive congratulations to you! Hope your well with your pregnancy? I'm so pleased for you really am :happydance: def make sure you keep in touch now won't you,missed you :flower:


----------



## myrtle58

Hey Narla!!

I'm going to try and keep in touch. As long as I don't get obsessed again! Ha ha!

I'm feeling fine, just a bit achy and crampy. I feel as if AF is about to start which I know loads of people feel like but it makes me worry!!

Other than that I wouldn't know. We really didn't think I was. We had a massive argument last night after getting back from a week's holiday and I got up this morning and thought, sod it, I'm testing! He doesn't like me testing early but AF was due today. Couldn't believe it when it came up Pregnant!!!!!!! Really really shocked! V happy though! :happydance::happydance:

How are you??:hugs:


----------



## Narla83

Aww Hun that's a great story! Poas can be very obsessive! 

Yeah sounds normal Hun but you still worry don't you. I'm fine thanks, just moved into our house after having to gut it all but so chuffed with the outcome of it, oh and his best mate really did me proud just waiting for nursery furniture to come on Wednesday then that's it. Pregnancy is starting to take its toll on me now feel v tired and achey and have had ds cutting at least eight (at last count) back teeth :dohh: so he's been I'll.

So glad to hear from you and don't worry this part isn't addictive it's just nice to keep in touch and know that there's someone there who's been through it.

You managing to avoid sickness then? Awww bet your oh forgave you testing early! 

:hugs: your way.xx


----------



## levichips

hey ladies i'm selling these if your interested? i didn't need them in the end x
https://www.babyandbump.com/buy-swap-sell/810634-lansinoh-cream-1-bnib-1-used-once.html


----------



## josephine3

Stinas said:


> Congrats on all the BFP!!!
> Can I join! Today I was 7dpo.....my bb have been sore since 4DPO....today I was as tired as can be....all I did was yawn. My back was killing me and I could not pay attention for anything. I had dizzy spells from 5DPO as well as vivid dreams. Mild pinches and pokes down there....is this a good sign??

Hi i just stumbled accross this thread altho i see its old and alot of you have gottan bfps congrats!! I am 7dpo and been havving vivid dreams since about 3dpo.. dizziness starting today..


----------



## levichips

josephine3 said:


> Stinas said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on all the BFP!!!
> Can I join! Today I was 7dpo.....my bb have been sore since 4DPO....today I was as tired as can be....all I did was yawn. My back was killing me and I could not pay attention for anything. I had dizzy spells from 5DPO as well as vivid dreams. Mild pinches and pokes down there....is this a good sign??
> 
> Hi i just stumbled accross this thread altho i see its old and alot of you have gottan bfps congrats!! I am 7dpo and been havving vivid dreams since about 3dpo.. dizziness starting today..Click to expand...

hopefully it sign for you hun it was for me xx


----------



## Narla83

josephine3 said:


> Stinas said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on all the BFP!!!
> Can I join! Today I was 7dpo.....my bb have been sore since 4DPO....today I was as tired as can be....all I did was yawn. My back was killing me and I could not pay attention for anything. I had dizzy spells from 5DPO as well as vivid dreams. Mild pinches and pokes down there....is this a good sign??
> 
> Hi i just stumbled accross this thread altho i see its old and alot of you have gottan bfps congrats!! I am 7dpo and been havving vivid dreams since about 3dpo.. dizziness starting today..Click to expand...

Hey Hun it was a sign for me too gt my bop the cycle I had the dizziness! Fx'd it's a sign for you too!:flower:


----------



## josephine3

Hi narla congrats I see a lot of bfps on this thread I hope its lucky! Its more the dreams than the diziness man have i had vivid dreams!


----------



## myrtle58

Hey Josephine! F x'ed for you!! When are you testing? I havent had any dreams yet but my oh had one about us having a baby boy a couple of nights ago!! Weird!

Narla: I've not felt sick yet. Had really slight nausea in the evenings but I know it's still early days. My mum was laughing today saying if I'm like her I'll be spewing my guts up all night by 6 wks!!!! Let's hope not.


----------



## Narla83

In my last post I did mean bfp not bop dam iPad keeps correcting it :dohh: that is one that's not down to baby brain :winkwink:

Myrtle: Ooo dear I hope that's not the case for you :dohh:


----------



## josephine3

myrtle58 said:


> Hey Josephine! F x'ed for you!! When are you testing? I havent had any dreams yet but my oh had one about us having a baby boy a couple of nights ago!! Weird!
> 
> Narla: I've not felt sick yet. Had really slight nausea in the evenings but I know it's still early days. My mum was laughing today saying if I'm like her I'll be spewing my guts up all night by 6 wks!!!! Let's hope not.

well after reading bnb for a while I had the urge to Test now!!! lol not even the control line came up!!! No fun!!


----------



## Narla83

How many cop are you Hun? Sounds strange that even the control line didn't show up,what tests are you using? Fx'd your just a bit early.:hugs:


----------



## josephine3

I dont think it had enough pee on it. strange tho yeah. Im about 7 dpo too early anyways really


----------



## myrtle58

So the questions are starting!! Really TMI but did any of you have a different smell down there after your BFP?:blush:
I seem to be really hot and sweaty there as well. I don't think it's an infection or anything as its not really bad just a bit of a fusty smell? Sorry for TMI!! :blush::blush:


----------



## hollyrose

myrtle- a huge congratulations! i'm delighted for u! 

i'd say that's fairly normal. i really sweat a lot now that i'm expecting, expecially down there! lol! think it's just hormones. hope u don't get bad ms. i had it from ur stage to about 20 odd weeks!

levi- have to have a growth scan. if gonna be big baby or if placenta is still over birth canal then it might be a section for me. dunno which i would prefer. dd had shoulder dystocia so don't want that to happen again. 

have a feeling if placenta has moved they might induce me early.

how's ur dd doing? how r u feeling now?

hi narla- how r u?


----------



## Narla83

Holly rose: Hey ya hun, not too bad thanks counting the weeks down now it's just such an uncertainty when he's gonna make an appearence but I suppose that's half the fun, mind you I would rather the 37 week side of things than the 42! 

So you get to see bubs again then then, that will be nice. Have you got any names picked out yet? What would you rather then Hun section or natural? 

Myrtle: I'm with holly rose, think its just one of the joys of pregnancy Hun. You sweat more and get more discharge. Hope your ok apart from that.:hugs:

Levi: how are you doing Hun? How's that bub doing?

:hugs: to everyone.xxx


----------



## hollyrose

well, i'm not looking forward to either! lol! think i would prefer vaginal birth tho cause don't wanna be really sore after a section. but whichever way gets the baby here safe n sound is the main thing.

i know what u mean bout hoping it's earlier. i went 9 days over with dd and it was a nightmare. every day felt like a week and she just got bigger with each day! 

glad ur feeling good. hows ur ds doing now with teething? still up at night? u getting a sleep?


----------



## Narla83

Yeah see what you mean at least with natural the pain is out of the way after, will keep my fx'd you get the answer you want Hun. Are you still working or have you finished now?

Ds is much better thanks, most of the teeth have cut through so he's going through the night again although he is biting now but guess that's just the teeth. He bit dd on the nose y/day luckily she found the funny side of it, but I have to watch my legs at the min as he'll want to come up and if I'm busy I'll get bitten naughty monkey!!!!

Can't believe we're right near the end now it's gone so fast!!!! How are you feeling now after the chest infection? Did the antibiotics work?


----------



## levichips

aw holly hope works out for you like you say whatever gets your lo here safely! 

yeah we doing ok all had colds but doing ok she going every 3 hours day and night so can't complain really. ds was sleeping through now though so wondering when she will haha but he was ff and she bf so think that may be why when did yours sleep through?

yeah i was very sweaty when pregnant like was said think it all the hormones. 
so sorry still haven't put pic up keep forgetting!!

hope everyone getting on ok x


----------



## levichips

oh holly also planned sections tend to be a lot better!! i had pain while in hospital but morphine is great and don't feel it once kicks in hehe and after the first day i haven't had any pain at all think it much more relaxed you can prepare your mind and body and think they are more careful and not as rough which helps with the pain after. the only thing i'm finding annoying is not being able to get on and lift stuff and hoover and not being able to drive but apart from that have been fine. but dh been great with helping with house work and stuff i can't do x


----------



## myrtle58

God you lot are making me sooooo excited!!! Talking about births and little babies!! I can't bloody wait for it all even the bad bits!!

Glad I'm normal too!! Bbs are hurting but they hurt every month! I think I'm still too early for most symptoms...I'm waiting for the day when they all hit me at once!!

Hope you're all well today. Really busy at work do may not be on for a couple of days now.
xxx


----------



## myrtle58

I think I'm losing my baby :cry:

I've been bleeding since late last night and have been cramping since yesterday morning. Neither are really bad but I don't think it's looking good. I'm going to GP tomorrow so will hopefully know more then. :cry:


----------



## hollyrose

hi. antibiotics have helped a lot. still very short of breath tho. baby is very high up so lungs and ribs feeling very squished at the minute. can't wait for him to drop down a bit.

a few people have said a planned section is far different from an emergency one. i spose i don't mind either way. just wish i knew now. ah well, will find out on monday i hope. 

glad ur all ok and baby's are doin well too!

xo


----------



## hollyrose

myrtle- i really hope everything's ok! please let us know how u r. big hugs. xo


----------



## levichips

myrtle really hope everything is ok thinking of you please let us know xxxx


----------



## myrtle58

Thanks hollyrose.
I'm really scared! I've spoken with the early pregnancy unit and they seem to think it's implantation bleeding?!?! I'm just so confused.
:cry::cry:


----------



## levichips

yeah could be myrtle hope all ok xx


----------



## hollyrose

it could be. i've heard ladies on here talking about that. fingers crossed for u. xo


----------



## myrtle58

Thanks levi, will let you know how tomorrow goes.


----------



## Narla83

Myrtle: Oh Hunni hope tomorow goes ok will be thinking of you, how's the bleeding now? Could well be implantation fx'd, lots of :hugs:

Holly rose: I struggle to walk up the stairs without getting out of breath, woke up y/day and my bumps dropped already he's not sitting up under my boobs so much now but he's still taking up a lot of room! Also wondered I've been getting a lot of prods in my right hip so hoping he's got his head down now, last visit to the m/w she said he was laying the wrong way, do you get this at all?

Levi: How's things going Hun? Can't wait to see some picies! 

Lots of :hugs: your way ladies.xx


----------



## myrtle58

Thanks Narla. The cramping has eased a bit. The bleeding has not got any worse and it's never reached my sanitary pad. I've also felt quite headachy and nauseous tonight which is confusing me! 8.40am seems SOOO long away!!


----------



## josephine3

Just following you guys I hope all turns out well for you myrtle! Im about 11pod now still waiting it out!!


----------



## levichips

mytrle- how you get on? x


----------



## Faylinameir

I didn't read ALL 187 pages :wink: but I have major dizziness now for over a week, so far no bfp, but im hopeful otherwise something is seriously wrong with me, even right now I'm a little woozy and nauseated


----------



## myrtle58

Hi levi and ladies.

Been to the GP this morning and she has told me that she thinks I may be having a m/c because the bleeding is a bit heavier than spotting. I'm having bloods taken tomorrow and Monday to see what my hormone levels are. But since getting home the cramps came back, only mild, and I've just wiped and found a clot of blood about the size of a 5p. I can't see me still being pg after that? I'm feeling a bit numb :cry: and don't really know what to do other than wait, which is awful in itself! The GP signed me off work until Tuesday so I can have the bloods done without anyone questioning it.
Thanks for listening and being supportive. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## kezzaside

Oh Myrtle so sorry to hear this :( xxxxxxx


----------



## Faylinameir

myrtle58 said:


> Hi levi and ladies.
> 
> Been to the GP this morning and she has told me that she thinks I may be having a m/c because the bleeding is a bit heavier than spotting. I'm having bloods taken tomorrow and Monday to see what my hormone levels are. But since getting home the cramps came back, only mild, and I've just wiped and found a clot of blood about the size of a 5p. I can't see me still being pg after that? I'm feeling a bit numb :cry: and don't really know what to do other than wait, which is awful in itself! The GP signed me off work until Tuesday so I can have the bloods done without anyone questioning it.
> Thanks for listening and being supportive. :hugs::hugs:

oh hunnie :cry: :hugs:


----------



## Narla83

Myrtle: Oh Hunni I'm so so sorry to hear this, if you want to chat ever I know some of what your going through and that wait is awfull! Please find enclosed in this post a ton of :hugs: for you and like I say if you want to chat you know where I am.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## myrtle58

Thanks Narla...you're all ACE and so supportive. I know I'm going to be fine and we will definitely try again. I'm trying to take the positives out of the situation and keep realistic. It's just so hard to keep seeing blood! I'm always saying it but who knew ttc would be so hard!


----------



## sharnw

I have been looking at this thread, My heart goes out to you Myrtle!! xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## hollyrose

aww myrtle i'm so sorry. i know how hard it is to go through what ur going through. i'm here if u need anyone to talk to. xo


----------



## hollyrose

narla- i think my baby is lying the right way because i feel kicks up really high and movement down really low as well where the head is. 

finished up at work. maternity leave starting on monday.


----------



## Narla83

I know Hun, you almost just try to get on with it but there's always that reminder at the min. I came out so determined last time that's what helped me get through it in a strange way. Lots of :hugs:


----------



## levichips

aw mrytle i'm so sorry hugs to you hun!!! we here if you need to talk xx


----------



## myrtle58

Thanks soooo much ladies, you are all so nice! :kiss:


----------



## Narla83

hollyrose said:


> narla- i think my baby is lying the right way because i feel kicks up really high and movement down really low as well where the head is.
> 
> finished up at work. maternity leave starting on monday.

:happydance: to maternity leave :happydance:

Just finished up making the furniture for Alfie and this ones nursery, looks really nice but doesn't leave a lot of room but :shrug: what do you need room for huh it's over-rated!!lol


----------



## levichips

aw narla yeah they don't need much room in their bedroom haha xx


----------



## Narla83

levichips said:


> aw narla yeah they don't need much room in their bedroom haha xx

Lol, you can move a bit at the min as we haven't put up the cot for lo, figured that he'd be I with us in his Moses basket for the first 4 months or so but I mean once it's up it will be snug but workable. Will take a piccie in a bit not to sure how to do it on iPad have got pictures to put up as well so it's getting there!! Hope your ok and lo is settling in well Hun. Lots of :hugs: your way.


----------



## r3ady4baby

Hey ladies! Just checking in to tell you I'm alive. :) I've been feeling miserable. Just miserable. There's snow and ice out now and I am falling everyhwere. My leg is just giving out. Still exhausted. Hope you all are getting along well. I'm just so sick and tired of being pregnant, but I feel so awful saying that.


----------



## r3ady4baby

BIG HUGS to you Myrtle!! :hugs:


----------



## myrtle58

Thanks r3ady! Sorry you're having a rough time of it!! I LOVE snow and hope it snows this christmas in England!!

Does anyone know how long you're supposed to bleed for? Also I'm having sharp pains down there which feels like its in my cervix maybe? Sometimes in my stomach if I move too fast. They don't really hurt, more of a 'ooh' feeling?? Just panicking and don't want anything to risk me getting pregnant in the future!!!

Hope you're all having a nice evening!


----------



## r3ady4baby

Aw hun! It just breaks my heart that you are going through this. I feel awful for complaining about the aches and pains of pregnancy now. Shame on me! Pretty sure there must be some pain associated with an MC, however I'm not sure where or how you would feel it. How far along where you? Maybe the amount of bleeding would be related to that. Oh honey. You try and get some rest. And I want to send you a bazillion hugs. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## hollyrose

myrtle- i've never had implantation bleeding so not sure if it's that, how long u bleed for. but with my 1st miscarriage i bled for about 3 weeks and then had a d n c. with my second miscarriage i bled for a lot longer because i didn't have a d n c, so about 5 or 6 weeks i think. 

with the 1st i didn't have a lot of pain, just period type cramps but with the second i had bad cramps like contractions at the very start and then they tapered off to mild period type ones.

i'm still keeping my fingers crossed that everythings ok. xo


----------



## hollyrose

narla - i'm sure going by the rest of ur house that u'll have the nursery lovely! they don't mind at that age how much room they have in their bedrooms. it's only when they get older they start being spoiled! lol!

r3ady- sorry ur finding it hard going at the min. it will all be worth it - that's what i keep telling myself!

levi- hope ur all doing ok? xo


----------



## Narla83

myrtle58 said:


> Thanks r3ady! Sorry you're having a rough time of it!! I LOVE snow and hope it snows this christmas in England!!
> 
> Does anyone know how long you're supposed to bleed for? Also I'm having sharp pains down there which feels like its in my cervix maybe? Sometimes in my stomach if I move too fast. They don't really hurt, more of a 'ooh' feeling?? Just panicking and don't want anything to risk me getting pregnant in the future!!!
> 
> Hope you're all having a nice evening!

Hey Hun, when I m/c'd at 6+2 I bled for about two weeks then the month after that I didnt o and had my normal af 4 weeks after the bleeding stopped. I did o the cycle after that and got my bfp again. I wasn't in a lot of pain with the cramps it shouldn't cause any probs for getting pregnant again Hunni. the sharp pains your having there could well be your cervix I'm afraid. Loads of :hugs: your way.xx

Can I just ask we're you using opks or anything to monitor your ovulation Hun? 

:hugs: your way.xxx


----------



## Narla83

Holly rose: you must have posted just as I was writing!! Aw thank you, I am very pleased with it :happydance: how are you getting on? I managed to get lo's hospital bag packed today so just have to put in his blanket, my mum crotchets one every time and this one has to be my fab but it's over at hers at the min as ds fell In love with it when she was doing it so didn't want to make it harder for him and have it around. Am also doing some christmas shopping next week so will pick some bits up for my bag too!

R3ady: Sorry your not feeling to great at the minute Hun, haven't got long left though and she'll be here. In fact next month will be the month :happydance: lots of :hugs: your way.xx


----------



## myrtle58

Hey ladies,

r3ady: Don't feel awful for being miserable!! I understand that pregnancy can be hard as well as m/c and you don't need to apologise for the way you're feeling!!

Narla: I wasn't monitoring ovulation at all because my dr advised against it two months previous when I went to see her about not getting pregnant. Turns out she was right to stop everything!!

I'm really unsure about what's happening. The cramps started on Tuesday morning and stopped Wednesday late afternoon. They were never bad, just normal period cramps. I started bleeding on Tuesday night and it seems to have tapered off today. It was a bit lighter than a normal period and I have had tiny tiny clots and then one the size of a 5p.

I would have been 5 weeks pregnant today.

I guess the only thing I can do is wait for the results from the blood tests. I'm pretty sure that I've m/c but there's a tiny bit of me that thinks....'ooh what if?'. I know I shouldn't but I know I will til I get the results next week.

Sorry for the looonnng post!!
Hope you're all well :hugs:


----------



## Narla83

Sounds like your doc was right then, sometimes that's how it goes I know that's what happened with ds after 5years kinda gave up on the thought of having another one then that month bang.

I know exactly what that wait is like Hun, constantly thinking well there may be a chance I could still be I think I found the not knowing worse. I've got my fx'd that you may still be I mean that really is the worst thing, you just don't know :wacko: what day are you getting the results?

Loads of :hugs: your way.


----------



## myrtle58

Yeah I would rather know the worst than know nothing at all as it's driving me crazy! I'm having more bloods done on Monday so results should be Tuesday/Wednesday.
I'm going back to work Tuesday as long as the bleeding has stopped totally. Don't really think I can face work if I'm still bleeding.
Thanks for listening/reading! :kiss:


----------



## Narla83

It's no worries Hun, you all did the same for me :hugs: If you ever want a chat you know where I am.xxx


----------



## myrtle58

Do any of you ladies know how long pregnancy symptoms last after mc?
Hope you're all well today!


----------



## Narla83

I think it differs from woman to woman, mine went before I started bleeding I didn't feel pregnant anymore. Think it depends on how quickly your body gets rid of the hcg. How are you feeling?:hugs:


----------



## myrtle58

Hi Narla.
The bleeding is just brown discharge now and has been since yesterday morning. So all in all I bled from Tuesday night to Saturday morning. But I've started having mild period like cramps today and headaches. I also keep having hot flushes, nothing major just my cheeks keep flushing for a couple of minutes and then it goes. My lower back has been aching since yesterday as well. I feel similar to how I do right before af comes.
I've felt really sad last night and today. But it's really changeable - one minute I'm sobbing and the next I feel fine.
I feel like I've got more pg symptoms now than before I started bleeding??? But maybe I'm just looking for things :cry:
The wait is just really really killing me. :sad2:


----------



## r3ady4baby

Aww you hang in there hun. I remember having bad lower back ache in the beginning of pregnancy and feeling AF-ish, but I don't want you to get your little hopes up. My fingers are crossed and I am really hoping for the best. Won't be long now until you'll know. :hugs:


----------



## Narla83

myrtle58 said:


> Hi Narla.
> The bleeding is just brown discharge now and has been since yesterday morning. So all in all I bled from Tuesday night to Saturday morning. But I've started having mild period like cramps today and headaches. I also keep having hot flushes, nothing major just my cheeks keep flushing for a couple of minutes and then it goes. My lower back has been aching since yesterday as well. I feel similar to how I do right before af comes.
> I've felt really sad last night and today. But it's really changeable - one minute I'm sobbing and the next I feel fine.
> I feel like I've got more pg symptoms now than before I started bleeding??? But maybe I'm just looking for things :cry:
> The wait is just really really killing me. :sad2:

I know you may have thought of this already but have you considered testing again to see how the lines are? I know mine went within 3/4 days of bleeding. I don't want to get your hopes up but it may help? I don't know just an idea don't want to push you Hun.x:hugs:

Like I said my symptoms disappeared before the bleeding started but I'm not sure for others. Have my fx'd for you.xx


----------



## myrtle58

Narla83 said:


> myrtle58 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Narla.
> The bleeding is just brown discharge now and has been since yesterday morning. So all in all I bled from Tuesday night to Saturday morning. But I've started having mild period like cramps today and headaches. I also keep having hot flushes, nothing major just my cheeks keep flushing for a couple of minutes and then it goes. My lower back has been aching since yesterday as well. I feel similar to how I do right before af comes.
> I've felt really sad last night and today. But it's really changeable - one minute I'm sobbing and the next I feel fine.
> I feel like I've got more pg symptoms now than before I started bleeding??? But maybe I'm just looking for things :cry:
> The wait is just really really killing me. :sad2:
> 
> I know you may have thought of this already but have you considered testing again to see how the lines are? I know mine went within 3/4 days of bleeding. I don't want to get your hopes up but it may help? I don't know just an idea don't want to push you Hun.x:hugs:
> 
> Like I said my symptoms disappeared before the bleeding started but I'm not sure for others. Have my fx'd for you.xxClick to expand...

Yeah I have thought about it but I've heard so many women that have tested positive after a miscarriage that I think it will just make things worse and ultimately harder to deal with! Thanks for the suggestion though. I'm just going to have to be patient and keep myself busy so that I'm not constantly on google!!
Anyway I've taken over this thread!! How is everyone else? Are you all ready for your new arrivals?? :hugs:


----------



## Narla83

Yeah your right and you need to do what's right for you :hugs:

Haven't sorted out the babies clothes yet, they need washing and sorting but I didn't get rid of any of Alfie's things luckily. Have started my raspberry leaf tea which isn't that bad so it's just waiting now.xxxx


----------



## myrtle58

Ooh what does raspberry leaf tea do?


----------



## hollyrose

hi,

i think it's meant to strengthen ur contractions.

with my 1st miscarriage i had the symptoms for weeks and with the second not so long.

i think baby has dropped now cause feel like he's just sitting on my bladder.

have a question for u ladies. piles?!!!!! i have started to get really bad piles the last week or so. everytime i have a poo they are bleeding! anyone else bothered with them?

washed all the baby clothes in 0-3 months yesterday. just have to get them all dried now. 

looking forward to my hospital app tomorrow. get to see baby again!

big hugs. xo


----------



## levichips

holly aw hope goes well tomorrow let us know!! 
i had piles but they weren't bad didn't bleed were just sore at first.
things going well nayami was going 3 hrs day and night then night before last she was every 3.5 and 3 in day and last night she went 4 hours between one feed and seems to be going ever 2.5 hours today. hopefully will get longer and longer. levi slept through from 2 weeks but was lot different cus he was ff.
mytrle really hoping for best for you hun sorry i haven't got any experience for you as regards bleeding and symptoms. 
hope everyone doing ok xx


----------



## Narla83

Raspberry leaf tea is supposed to help with the muscles making the second part of labor quicker (apparently) 

Holly rose: Yeap I've got them throughout this pregnancy, not fun to have. You can get creams for them although TMI I know mine are internal and not sure how safe it is using them while pregnant may talk to m/w about it when I see her next. Sounds like your getting sorted for him then Hun, I know what you mean about your bump dropping mine did a few days ago and I'm never far from a loo :dohh: also have noticed I now waddle which I try not too but it's soon hard lol!

Loads of :hugs: your way.xxx


----------



## hollyrose

levi- that's great that she's sleeping between feeds. my dd never slept for longer than 20mins during the day and an hour and half at night! sounds like she's settling down.

narla - i hear u with the waddling! i can't help it either! lol!


----------



## levichips

holly oh my goodness she is always sleeping levi was the same probably better at sleeping tbh. yeah she really good at self settling to just like levi was thankfully although i do have to rock her in crib a lot but i can cope with that haha xx


----------



## Narla83

Aw so glad it's all going well for you Levi, she sounds like she's settling herself well and letting you get some sleep. How's the b/fing going? I'm so ready now, but not ready enough for him to come early I may add (and out loud so bubs can hear me) been having very strong b/hs the last few days but putting it down to rlt (that made me laugh iPad tried to correct me then it wanted to say rot instead of rlt ) 

Anyways hope you ladies are well and holly rose :drunk: here's to us waddling!!!!:winkwink:

And too you reaching 34 weeks too Hun, whoopie not long now, in fact if he arrives at 37 weeks you've got yourself a Christmas baby!


----------



## r3ady4baby

Hello pretty ladies!! How do you know when your bump has dropped? I suppose mine hasn't quite yet because I still feel a bit of pressure in my ribcage when I lean forward or try to breathe. LOL!

So glad to see you on here Levi! I just looked at your ticker and was surprised that Nayami is near a month old already! WOW!! Time flies! Glad she is sleeping more and giving mommy a little bit of a break.


----------



## levichips

i know can't believe how fast it has gone feels like only 5min she was born x


----------



## Narla83

R3ady: I knew mine had dropped a few ways, 1: My bellybutton changed, 2: Need a wee more than I did before esp when he moves, 3: You can see that he's not up under my boobs now he's more out near my pubic area. Hope your well hun, not long now!!!

Loads of :hugs: to you all.xx


----------



## hollyrose

hi ladies.

had growth scan today and baby weighs 7lbs 2 oz already! they are estimating he will be about 9 n half pound by my due date! 

placenta has moved and they don't want to induce me early! 

have to go back on 16th jan to see consultant if i haven't gone by then.

really don't wanna push out another 9lb odd baby! i'm scared now!


----------



## levichips

holly aw how big was your dd i know you have said but i can't remember. what have they said about section hope everything goes ok hun xx


----------



## Narla83

Aw holly great news Hun, that's a great weight for 34 weeks considering how I'll you we're for the first half of your pregnancy. Ds was 7ib 12oz at 39 weeks! So you thinking another big one then? Do you get the choice of a normal birth or a section?

So glad it went well Hun and you got to see you I'll man again! Have you picked a name yet?


----------



## myrtle58

Hey ladies. Just to let you know that I got my results back and it has confirmed mc. Levels were less than 10 on Friday and less than 1 yesterday. Thought I was coping but finding this out this morning has really hit me. I feel devastated. Tried to go into work but couldn't stop crying so have come home. :cry: :cry:
Thanks for being so supportive. Hope all goes well with you all :kiss:


----------



## Gemmamumof2

if makes you feel better i had growth scan at 35 weeks and said she was 7lb 6 already and was going to have a big baby, she was early at 36 weeks though, however she was born at 5lb 13 so unless she lost almost 2lb in 1 week i think sometimes they can be a little wrong x


----------



## myrtle58

I am soooo angry. Rang my doctors and asked for a callback as I wanted a sick note for work. My regular dr wasn't in today so spoke with another who told me that I needed to go into work as I should 'press on and get back to normal'. He also said that he doubted I was ever pregnant because my levels are back to normal already and it was probably a false positive?? I am so upset about the whole thing. I felt that the only positive thing I could take from all this was that I was able to get pregnant but now he's saying that this might not have even happened!!!!! I was so sure I was pregnant, things felt different?? And surely my cycle, which has been around 27-29 days for the last nine months can't suddenly change to a 33 day cycle????
I feel like he has just disregarded my feelings completely and just concentrated on the 'medical' side of things. :cry::growlmad::cry::growlmad::cry::growlmad:
Sorry to be moaning again!


----------



## hollyrose

myrtle - i am so sorry for ur loss.

please do not listen to that doctor! u know ur own body better than he does. u can self certify for the 1st 7 days. so u could make an appointment now for ur own doctor and put a self-cert into work in the meantime. 

big hugs. xo


----------



## hollyrose

my dd was 9 days overdue and i had to be induced as she wanted to stay put. she was 9lbs 4.5 oz. 

i don't need a section because the placenta which was covering my birth canal has now moved up.

tbh i just know that this is a big baby too. i have a huge bump.

to top it all i had a huge row with my dh cause he was late and missed the appointment. he had booked the day off work to spend with me and or dd and go to the scan but he ended up working anyway and didn't leave himself enough time to get to the hospital. i had to go in on my own. still not speaking to him!

hope ur all ok? xo


----------



## myrtle58

Thanks hollyrose - I've spoken with my line manager and she is fine with me putting a self-cert in. I've been off since last Tuesday (with a sick note from my regular dr) but I went in for a couple of hours today so she says I can self-cert from this afternoon.
I'm just so angry that a doctor could be that insensitive. Me and oh are 100% sure I was pg and I'm just going to ignore that horrible dr!!!! :ignore:

Sorry you've had an argument with dh! Sounds like he has some serious making up to do!!


----------



## levichips

aw holly!!! think i would be mad too xx
myrtle so sorry hun ignore the doc hun you know your body better xx


----------



## r3ady4baby

Myrtle, you poor thing hun! I hate how doctors can be sometimes. Don't listen to that doc!!! You just rest up.

Holly, I'm sorry you are fighting with DH. OH and I have been pretty grumpy with each other lately too. I think it's my hormones mixed with his winter depression. He always gets this way when the snow hits. Work and money are stressing him too, and it doesn't help that my last week of work is next week. But I can't help it, I can barely walk I have sciatica so bad. Time for me to rest and nest a little. :hugs: to you honey!


----------



## Narla83

Myrtle: I'm so sorry Hun, please ignore that stupid doctor of corse you were pregnant otherwise why would your levels need to drop? Silly stupid insensitive man! Loads of :hugs: your way Hun and just take it slowly at your own pace it's such a big thing to have to go through, am always about for a chat if needed.xx

Holly rose: aw it must add some stress to it all worrying about that Hun, I hope he's not too big for you. A lot of ladies say that the growth scan was not accurate but I reckon you know your own body, let's hope that there's just a lot of fluid in there hey :winkwink: how you feeling?

Loads of :hugs: your way ladies.x


----------



## myrtle58

Thanks Narla. I'm feeling bit better today. I'm feeling my anxiety coming back though (suffered with this last year) taking the rest of the week of work but going to make sure I'm busy and getting my head round things.
Have heard that you're more fertile after mc? What do you ladies reckon?
Hope you're all doing well :hugs:


----------



## levichips

yeah prob myrtle because you are highly fertile just after having a baby so would have thought it same xx


----------



## Narla83

Myrtle: yeah I have heard that and also did research after my m/c and a lot of it says that your more fertile up to a couple of months after, I fell quickly after mine so will keep my fx'd for you.xxx


----------



## hollyrose

hi,

how is everyone?

was having really funny pains all day yesterday and loads of bh which seemed to be regular but then last night it all stopped. think baby had moved his head down really low cause could hardly walk! 

dd has been sick all week so just trying to work with her as she's really clingy and whiney. think it's just a viral thing.

still not best pleased with dh about missing scan either.

can't believe christmas is only a few weeks away. have everything bought but need to write cards n wrap presents. finding it very hard to get in the spirit cause all i can think about is baby coming! lol!

myrtle - i got pregnant 3 months after my last miscarriage.


----------



## r3ady4baby

Holly, I know what you mean about Christmas. I have too much baby on the brain and I can hardly think about anything else. Someone from the family center has been doing home visits with me and she taught me how to make tie blankets. I made one for the baby and it turned out pretty good, so I think I will just be making everyone a tie blanket this year since I will be out of work and will have some extra time. They are kind of addicting. Here's a pic of how they look. Nice and soft, made of fleece.
 



Attached Files:







tie blanket zebra.jpg
File size: 45.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## r3ady4baby

Myrle- I have also heard quite a bit on here that you are more fertile after a MC. 

Rumor has it that this thread has some really good BFP vibes, so stick with us and you'll have a sticky bean in no time! :hugs:

Narla- how's the house coming along? Feeling cozy yet? Nesting?

Levi- How's Nayami getting along? 

I have been so addicted to buying diapers that it is ridiculous. Cloth diapers are so awesome now-adays. So many cute prints and soft fabrics. I will post you gals some pictures of my stash when I get more in the mail. Never thought I'd be addicted to diapers :rofl: :laugh2: I'm sure the time will come when I've had enough of them.


----------



## hollyrose

r3ady- love ur new photo! u look great!

ur blankets look really lovely too. wish i could do something like that! was thinking about learning to knit but haven't got around to it yet.

dd has another urine infection that's why she's been so clingy n whingey. so another antibiotic for her. must get a probiotic for her to take as well. 

we all have the cold now too! spose it's just that time of year.

by the time it gets to early evening i feel really swollen n sore down below. it's like the baby is about to fall out. i can really feel his head in my pelvis now so hope he's getting ready to be born soon!

hope everyone else is well?

xo


----------



## Narla83

Holly rose: sorry to hear about your dd hope the antibiotics work soon! We've just all got over colds but would rather them now than at Christmas! 

R3ady: loving the new pic Hun, the blanket looks very cute well done you! How are you feeling now? The house is comming along, def settled in now just have the odd finishing touches to do like pictures etc but got Christmas decks up the other day and Alfie's adores them he shakes when he sees the lights it's very funny!

Levi: how are you getting on Hun?

Myrtle: how you feeling now?

Been a bit of a hectic week here this week, mum had mon,tues and weds off we planned to go Christmas shopping on weds and mon night my sis text me saying she was comming down to surprises mum on tues which was lovely. Got to spend time with my niece who is a spitting image of my sister and adorable, it makes me broody! Lucky I'm cooking one! Then had oh off so been doing bits around the house getting baby bits in draws which is very exciting! Then dd has been playing up the last few nights which I'm struggling to cope with as she wil carry on for hours and just refuse point blank to do anything so it's tough with the screaming and shouting feel like hiding in a cupboard just to get away for a bit.

Anyways gone on a bit now can't wait to see who's going to have their bubs first we should all have a guess at dates!:winkwink:

Loads of :hugs: your ways.xxxx


----------



## levichips

hey ladies we all doing well thanks. i've had cold but least getting sleep at night nayami going 3-4 hours at night and 2-3 in the day. so can't complain really and both kids had lie in this morning levi 8.30 nayami 9.30 so. 
sounds like you are all getting ready for babies arriving! not long now. 
aw narla your dd sounds like levi he been better lately though xx


----------



## Narla83

Hey ladies,:flower:

How are you all.

So just done my first stocking wrapping of the year was my sisters 'secret Santa' which we do around the family, pick names out of a hat in November and just buy for that person rather than spending hundreds on presents for everyone. Everyone buys for the kids as well but it just seems a less expensive way of doing things, just have dd's and ds's stockings to wrap but thats easier at night when there all asleep!

Finally finished my hospital bag so we're all ready to o, oh knows where my make-up is if I can't pack it so all ready and getting excited!

Loads of :hugs: your ways.x


----------



## levichips

aw narla so exciting!! feel really excited for you! i'm going to see my dad this weekend so getting ready for that this week he hasn't met nayami yet so will be first time meeting her. i am dying to get back to the gym i have to wait til 6 weeks pp aparently but i have doctor today so i am going to ask her then if i can start back slowly x


----------



## Narla83

I remember not being able to excessive for the first 3 months as I tore my stomach muscles badly and had to wait for them to heal it was soon frustrating so can sympathise with how your feeling!

Oh you must be so excited about seeing your dad Hun, is it just for the day?:hugs:


----------



## Narla83

That was ment to say excersize silly auto correct!!


----------



## levichips

doctor said i can go back but don't go mad so guess where i am off wednesday haha we are taking nayami swimming for first time tomorrow got her a wet suit it so cute! 
narla my dad lives in bristol so we are going down sat morning and staying in hotel for 2 nights seeing some my friends while we are down there i grew up down there so still got few friends down there going to be mad weekend but worth it to see everyone x


----------



## Narla83

Aw sounds like your gonna have a great time Hun! Don't envy your packing though but at least it's only 2 days worth of things lol :winkwink: bet Levi's excited!! Hope you have a lovely time with everyone and have a good catch up with your mates :flower:


----------



## levichips

well almost all packe dto go away just my stuff and dh to put his stuff in.
hope your all ok. 
well i have started my first period today it awful i had forgotten what they were like!! i thought i would get away with it with breast feeding at least 6 months but there we go.
good job we haven't used breasfeeding as form of contraception


----------



## Narla83

Levi: hope you have a lovely time with your dad Hun! Look forward to hearing how you got on.:hugs:

How are you all? This threads very quiet at the minute!

Had my 34 week appoint today, all is perfect, measuring bang on and bubs heartbeat is great. I was talking about him being a wiggler and she agreed he had his shoulders, feet and back everywhere when she was trying to work out how he was laying. Next appoint is 36 weeks on the 30th!

Wrapped all stockings up today as was dd's last day at school and wouldn't have time to do it after so that's good. Also made mince-pies and a beef stew, hoovered upstairs and cleaned downstairs! Me thinks the nesting is kicking in ladies!

Lots of :hugs: your way.xxx


----------



## levichips

well i'm now thinking it wasn't period now i hoovered for first time yesterday and think it was to much my tummy hurting along stcar bu have only had tiny bit of bleeding got my postnatal appointment on tues so will mention it but think it was just to much think DH going to be hoovering for bit longer x


----------



## Narla83

How long do you bleed for after a section? I know after I had ds I bled for almost 3 months. At least there's still a chance that af will stay away for a bit, but you should take it easy Hun let dh do it a bit longer! How did the swimming go with nayami?


----------



## levichips

we didn't go in the end she had bit cold so prob take her next week. i bled with levi for 6 weeks but this time bled for 2 then turned brown for week. 3 months wow!! and i thought 6 weeks was long. i feel lot better tonight so think i just over did it hoovering i took it easy today just walked to post office and that was it apart from getting levi to school. yeah hopefully AF will stay away while i am breast feeding.

i'm glad midwife appointment went well can't believe how fast it going for you!! 

oh night before last nayami went 6 hours!! but then last night she went ever 2.5-3 ready for bed now haha xx


----------



## hollyrose

hi ladies,

haven't been on in a while cause dh's dad is staying with us since he got outta hospital. he has bladder cancer and is very unwell. it's not looking good tbh. very tired n stressed out at the minute. will try n get on when i can. 

xo


----------



## r3ady4baby

Hi ladies! Glad everything seems to be going ok for you all! :flow:

Had my 34 week appointment on Friday and everything looked good. Baby was head down and measuring right on.

36 week appointment on the 2nd and then they start checking for dilation. Oh boy!! It's coming ladies!!

I've ordered tons of diapers and I will have to post you some pictures so you can see how pretty these things are. My goodness they are so gorgeous and soft. It's a shame they will be pooped in :)


----------



## Narla83

Holly rose: aw I'm sorry things aren't looking great at the minute, must be very hard for you :hugs: how are you getting on?

R3ady: Snap Hun, had my 34 week appoint too! How are you feeling now? Know you where feeling a bit fed up with everything? 

I'm starting to feel like a whale now, my bump is massive (will post a pic at some point but can't upload on iPad) andhe's such a strong wiggly baby he actually hurts when he's moving about. Running about after ds is so tiering but then I know I'm not the only one going through it and if that's the least of my worries the that's fine. Not long to go now ladies, wonder who will go first out of us three? My guessing is I'll be last!:dohh:

Have started on 3 cups of raspberry leaf tea now and 1 1000mg of evening primrose oil orally hoping to make things go a bit quicker!


----------



## r3ady4baby

Narla- YAY for 34 week appointments! We are getting so close! I know what you mean about feeling like a whale! My bump is taking over. It's strange because I gained 45 pounds in the first and second trimester and have only lost weight (about 5 pounds) in the third. I think it's because there isn't much room for my tummy to expand when I eat so I can only eat like a grape here and a strawberry there. In fact I will get cravings for a peanut butter sandwich, but I won't have room for the bread so I will just eat a spoonful of peanut butter. LOL

I am feeling better now, thank you. only because I am off work now and that takes a whole load off of me. Instead of working, housework and nesting, now I only have housework and nesting to do, so I am feeling much less overwhelmed. My belly is so huge now that OH has to put my socks and shoes on for me and help me off the couch and out of bead. I'm pathetic. hehehe.


----------



## Narla83

My most recent bump piccie, doesnt seem to look as big as it feels!!

R3ady: Glad your feeling better hun, its nice just to be able to do what you want when you want rather than worry about having to get up for work!:thumbup:

I seem to have a problem with excess fluid at the minute, my legs have doubled almost in size which is not comfortable at all! The midwife just told me to elevate my legs when I can but its not easy with a very active 15 month old running about the house!


----------



## r3ady4baby

Lovely bump Narla! 

I really haven't had too much of a problem with swelling yet (just my belly), but I can imagine it would be pretty uncomfortable!

:hugs:


----------



## r3ady4baby

Just wanted to post a quick BUMP pic.

I feel like such a fatty. LOL
 



Attached Files:







DSC00253.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 1


----------



## levichips

what lovely bumps ladies!!! sorry about swelling narla hope gets better not easy with other kids around. nayami has started smiling like mad mostly first thing in morning and in evening and cooing away now. they grow to fast she still in newborn clothes though some to small now but so mad as levi was only in his for maybe a week x


----------



## r3ady4baby

I bet she is just precious Levi!! Can't wait to see pics when you are feeling up to it. How have you been feeling lately hun? Recovered?


----------



## levichips

feeling great getting tired by 10 at night but ok til then haha but she is sleeping well only up twice at night atm. i'll have to pop a pic up still on camera atm i'm useless haha xx


----------



## r3ady4baby

You are not useless! U just have your hands full with Levi and a little wee one. It's understandable. Glad Nayami is letting you get some sleep. With BFing even? That's pretty good. I hope mine will do the same but I'm not counting on it. LOL!


----------



## charlene09

Can I join????? AF due 27th but had Brown CM on 17 till 19th december, now nothing, could I be pregnant?


----------



## Narla83

Just want to pop in while I have a minute (oh has sickness bug so am doing e/thing including his wrapping) and wish you all fab ladies a very happy Christmas! :hugs:

Want to thank you all for all the support you have shown me through the tough times and the support anytime I need it! I'm very lucky to have you guys to chat too and share this experience with! Looking forward to the next month or so for the news of our new arrivals and to carry on our friendship as our lo's grow! 

Lots of :hugs: your way ladies, and here's to a great new year too!:thumbup:


----------



## r3ady4baby

Awwww Narla!! So sweet hun!!! :hugs: Happy Holidays to all of you my wonderful new friends!


----------



## levichips

aw narla hope he feels better what bad timing!! hope everyone doing ok xx


----------



## hollyrose

that's lovely narla. feel the same too!

sorry haven't been on much just been hectic. really ready for this baby to come now! feel soooo huge and uncomfortable. starting to get really scared about the birth as well. cried about it the other night. dh thought i'd gone mad! lol!

ah well, have my gran n uncle for dinner today so will be busy. 

hope u all enjoy the holidays. xo


----------



## r3ady4baby

Holly- I have been feeling the same. Scared of birth. I've never been through it before. OH and I took a labor and delivery class at the hospital, and I plan on having an epidural and whatever other medication I may need. But I'm still scared. 

:hugs:


----------



## Narla83

Hi ladies,:flower:

Hope you all had a lovely Christmas! Unfortunately ohs sickness bug continued y/day although it wasn't as bad as it was, he did manage to be around while the kids opened their presents and he coped with opening his. Kids had a whale of a time and alfie managed to work out how to open his presents and everyone that he did was greeted with huge smiles due to a lot of it being 'the gruffalo' and he loved his rocking horse! Will put some picies up when we get home as over at mums tonight so we can relax a bit :happydance:

Holly rose: I know what you mean Hun, Alfie's birth is still very much in the front of my mind and I'm petrified of the pain that's gonna happen wether I want it to or not. But I also remember how I felt when I first saw him and trying to hold that in my mind. I can't wait to have him but I can wait if you see what I mean. Am holding out to the hope that as their so close together the labour wont be as long but you just dont know! How long it will be and when!:dohh:Congrats on getting to full term by the way! Any signs yet?

R3ady: I don't blame you Hun I went in last time saying I wanted an epi but unfortunately they were to busy and ended up having just pet hiding and that was it but I managed ( def would rather not have just managed)

Loads of :hugs: to you ladies.xx


----------



## Narla83

Hey ladies, :flower:

Very quiet on here lately! Oh has successfully passed the nurovirus around most of us now, oh,ds,dd, my mum, me, sister, bil and niece Ooo and his dad. Very kind of him! So now all feeling better at last and I lost my PLUG last night :happydance: not that it means very much but it's a start! Had excruciating back pain when I was I'll thought that the bad tummy had started something off but alas no :dohh:

So, hope your all well have a great new years eve/day and here's to the 3 new Los that will be joining us soon :drunk: cheers ladies!


----------



## levichips

oh no glad your feeling better. exciting about plug all good signs!!! 
hope everyone is doing ok xx
nayami slept 9-4 lastnight couldn't believe when she woke me at 4.
she been going 9-2 the last 5 days xx


----------



## Narla83

Oh wow that's great Hun, bet it's nice to get some good sleep at last after pregnancy etc! How's Levi getting on with being a big bro? Has the novelty worn off yet? And how are you feeling now not over done it anymore I hope :flower:


----------



## levichips

levi still loving it!!! he so good with her. yeah but i feel more tired for some reason haha. i'm doing good went to gym last night did proper work out it felt great. how you feeling? i'm back on slimming world too i have lost 2lb in two days! just doing a roast for tea looking forward to that! we been for walk in forest levi wanted picnic in forest so took little one and had that haha thanfully it warm!! xx


----------



## Narla83

Well done you! Feeling pretty fed up now got to the point where I can't really move comfortably although the last two nights I've slept the best than I have in months which is lovely, I'm still getting over the sicky bug so sure that has something to do with it!

Very brave having a picnic Hun although I'm very jealous seems like the last week I've just gone from house to house and tescos that's the extent of us going out! Although I think I'm banned from shopping now as I don't have the patience how busy it's been :wacko:

Glad to hear Levi's still loving it though, alfie had a few moments when I was holding Ella over Christmas but mainly when he was tired apart from that I'm hoping he will be fine!

Looking forward to the end of labour now just want to hold him and I'm thinking he's run out of room too so he's probably ready too!:hugs:


----------



## levichips

aw i am sure he will be fine and will adjust quickly.
yeah i hate shops atm it is a nightmare! 
the last bit is awful hopefully you won't be waiting long x


----------



## hollyrose

hi ladies.

narla- that's great that u lost ur plug! hope its a sign of movement. i know how u feel being so big and fed up! i can't sleep at all at night now, have constant indigestion, and feet have started swelling really badly. stretch marks are driving me mad with itch the last few weeks. went to m n s to get fitted for nursing bras during the week and needed a size 38 G! couldn't believe it! lol!

dd has had that bug as well, seems to have a cough now tho.

are u geting bh? mine are geting stronger everyday and had a really big one that woke me up at 1 o'clock this morning, thought i was going into labour.

have ordered a really lovely yummy mummy bag from the pink lining sale, can't wait to get it now. 

levi- i can't believe ur back at the gym already! well done! i'm glad ur wee one is sleeping well, it makes all the difference. 

wishing u all a very happy new year!

xo


----------



## Narla83

Holly rose: whoopppppie 2 weeks to go for you tomorow!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Looneycarter

Hey ladies I'm 7dpo today and I'm having pinching feelings in my lower right tummy by my uterus..my boobs hurt...watery cm..ugh!!! Oh and congrats on your babies


----------



## charlene09

Goood luck everyone xx


----------



## hollyrose

looney - sounds promising! fingers crossed. xo

have been having bh all day yesterday and today too. they were down to 5mins apart for about 2 hours last night. i eventually fell asleep at 2 o'clock this morning and when woke up for the usual 5am toilet trip i was still having them every 5 mins! they're still there today but aren't really strong. tummy has been feeling sick and feel like i have to poo all the time too.

do u think i should just wait n see or contact the hospital to ask their advice? i'm thinking it might be very early labour cause i know how sore real contractions are when they're 5 mins apart! lol!

any advice?

hope ur all well. xo


----------



## levichips

aw i would give them call say what been happening and how long they may want to check you xx


----------



## hollyrose

thanks levi- i think i'll go take a warm shower n see how i am after that. i really don't wanna waste their time iykwim? just baked chocolate chip buns with my dd. they're gorgeous! will really need to go on a diet after this baby is born! lol!

xo


----------



## levichips

haha i started slimming world this week and lost 4 lb! am made up hopefully carry on that way. let us know how you get on xx


----------



## charlene09

Well I had really sore/tender breasts all yesterday and it is still continuing, anyway I did a pregnancy test because I dont know where my cycles actually at and it came back "not pregnant"


----------



## r3ady4baby

Good luck Holly!! Keep us posted if you can! :hugs:

Charlene- my fingers are crossed for you.

Narla- It was funny, last night I had a dream that you came to visit me.

Had my first weekly Doc's appointment yesterday and my cervix is all the way effaced (thinned out) but not dilated yet. Also baby has dropped very low into my pelvis. She didn't say she was engaged, not sure what the difference is there, but dilation comes next. So far no braxton hicks. Is that normal? Kinda strange I'm not feeling anything like cramps or contractions. I have the constant pressure in my pelvis making me feel like I have to go to the loo for both pee and poo LOL, but I also still have quite a bit of discomfort in my ribcage. Maybe she's a big baby.


----------



## Narla83

Hey ladies,:flower:

Charlene: hopefully you may just have tested too early Hun and not enough hcg in your system. I got negative until 11dpo this time and then it was faint, fx'd for you. When you gonna test again?

R3ady: that must have been a funny dream Hun, I sometimes think how nice it would be to all meet up for a coffee with the bubs but I think the distance is a bit much :dohh: I wish we got examined so you know what progress your making instead of really being left to it and the horrible waiting game! I don't remember feeling any b/h with dd or ds but I def have them with this one perhaps you get more with the more bubs you've had? So are you all ready then?

Holly rose: ooooo exciting Hun, how are you feeling now? Mmm could just tuck in some of them they sound really nice!

Levi: how are you Hun?

So excited about looking on this thread and finally seeing that one of us have gone into labour! Holly rose I reckon your gonna be first and at the min I'm not sure on who's second I know I want to be but I have a feeling this ones gonna make me wait it out right til the end :dohh: so therefore I bet r3ady your gonna be second :winkwink: Either way were all gonna have them by the end of jan (fx'd, touchwood etc)

So EXCITINGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!

Loads of :hugs: your way ladies and good luck just in case you all now decided to go into labour:haha:


----------



## levichips

hey how is everyone? nayami had her first swimming trip today she loved it i got her little wet suit she was so warm!!!
i didn't have and bh with levi but had loads with nayami think they get worse the more you have tbh! xx


----------



## levichips

https://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m541/levinayami/PC152373.jpg
https://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m541/levinayami/PB082234.jpg

finally couple pic of nayami x


----------



## levichips

https://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m541/levinayami/PB302316.jpg
one of her with her big brother x


----------



## r3ady4baby

Nayami and Levi are PRECIOUS PRECIOUS PRECIOUS!! What a good brother he is to her! They are so darling!!!!


----------



## r3ady4baby

Wow, I didn't know you gals didn't get weekly exams in the last month of pregnancy where you are. We go monthly until 32 weeks, then twice a month until 36 weeks. Then it's every week until D-day. It's kind of a pain because the hospital is 45 minutes away from us and it's the land of ice and snow here now. Makes getting around pretty hard. Glad I have OH to drive me because I am new to this driving in the snow. I have only lived with him here for 2 years. I am from a much warmer climate. I am so afraid that there will be a huge blizzard the night I'm in labor! eeeeek!


----------



## Narla83

Levi: Hunni she is beautiful, awww so sweet!! Levi's very cute too! Glad she enjoyed the swimming think it's better the younger they start!

R3ady: fx'd the blizzards stay away for you!


----------



## charlene09

Well I went to speak to someone about my milk coming through and having discharge like clear and stretchy and have been told to make an emergency appt with my doctor and to go on Monday and have a pregnancy test re done.. As she thinks I could definetly be pregnant


----------



## hollyrose

hi ladies,

well i'm still here waiting! still getting loads of bh. had midwife this morning and my bump is measuring 41 weeks so going by growth chart he's now 9lbs 4oz! my dd was this weight when she was born at 9 days overdue! if i go over he's gonna be near 11lbs!

have booked a midwife appointment for next wed for a sweep if i haven't gone by then. then consultant appointment the following monday the 16th. really hopeing and praying i don't go overdue and need induced.

it would be lovely if we could all meet up for a coffee and a proper chat wouldn't it? ah well, chatting on here will have to do. xo

r3ady- it's all money saving here so u don't get as many check-ups and if it's not ur first baby u get even less. know what u mean bout feeling like u need to pee and poo all the time, i'm just the same. seem to spend all day on the loo at the minute. think i actually am pooing a lot more tho.

levi- ur two are absolutely beautiful! levi looks so cute holding his sister. xo

narla- i hope ur right and i go soon. glad ur feeling ok. 

xo


----------



## Narla83

Hi ladies,:flower:

Holly rose: wow let's hope you don't go overdue, just mentioned it to oh as he was asking how you all were and he crossed his legs and said thank god women have to go through labour! Really hoping you go soon Hun, is he engaged yet?

Charlene09: Ooo that sounds promising Hun, how are you feeling in yourself then? Keeping my fx'd that you get your BFP!

So had my 36 week m/w appoint today as had to cancel last week due to the sickness bug! After a 50 minute wait we finally went in and she's said that my little man is laying back to back (oh the joy) which explains the intense and painfull b/h I've been getting along with emmense pressure on my bladder which you just kinda put down to pregnancy anyway, he is head down although hasn't engaged but that also explains why my bump has gone a strange shape (I thought it had dropped:dohh:) so Ive got to start using my excersize ball to lean on to try to get him to move although it wouldn't guarentee that he wouldn't just go back again. Have read up a bit and a lot of babies move during labour so not all is lost.

He showed off with his heartbeat as well making it go quick when he moved then it slowed back down again, I am only measuring 36 weeks though, but I have been ill so could be down to that.

Anyways I've gone on a lot tonight so will be back soon,

Lots of :hugs: and good luck if your lo's decided to make an appearence before we speak again!


----------



## levichips

narla i know women who have had back to back babies and they have turned during labour. 
i had nayami weighed today i thought she was tiny haha he 10lb 9 now xx


----------



## Looneycarter

Hi ladies I'm new to the thread I'm 11dpo..my boobs hurt Hella much on the sides and underneath and my left nipple itch like hell!!! Every month I be amped up about poas but not this month so I lost hope ugh! I'm really cramping in my lower tummy mainly the right side


----------



## hollyrose

lol at ur oh narla! 

head is 3/5 engaged, midwife said it was well in the brim of my pelvis and wasn't going to pop out again.

had my eye brows waxed n dyed today and got my eyelashes dyed too. goin to have my hair cut n coloured tomorrow. really felt like i needed cheered up! that'll do me until after baby is born.

my dd was back to back but moved during labour. 

levi - that's a great weight! r u still bf?

fingers crossed for the ladies waiting on bfps! xo


----------



## levichips

holly yeah i'm i'm still breastfeeding thinking about maybe giving her bottle for last feed but will see not sure atm x


----------



## Narla83

Hey ladies,:flower:

Holly rose: it's nice to treat yourself now and then, supposed to be getting my hair done tomorow but oh has just come home from work and can't get in due to the river flooding the road so that means no wages :dohh:

Had major back pain last night @ 4am thought it may have been the start although it didn't escalate nor did I get any real tightenings more like bad period pains and when I went to the loo this am had more plug there, can't see there can be much more to come but hoping it means something is happening. I mean do you ladies know if you dilate to loose your plug, never thought of it before and can't really find any answers anywhere.

Hope your all well, loads of :hugs: your way.xx


----------



## r3ady4baby

Narla- I have read that losing your mucus plug simply means that your cervix is changing. I don't think it specifically means you are dilating. I think you can lose your plug when the cervix thins and also when it dilates. It just signifies a change. And it can mean labor is as little as a day or as long as weeks away.

That is just what I have come to understand. I hope labor happens for you soon hun! Big hugs!!! :hugs:


----------



## Narla83

Thanks Hun, about what I expected :dohh: how are you feeling?


----------



## r3ady4baby

Thanks for asking Narla! :) I am doing alright. I've got our bags packed for the hospital today with a list of things to throw in last minute.

Feeling pretty large and it's been hard getting around and all. I feel very unattractive and don't even like going to the store. Going to the loo every hour every night and not sleeping so comfortably. I am making it outside every day for a nice 45 minute walk in hopes that it will brighten my spirits and make laboring easier. I am very excited and can't wait to meet my little girl!

I hope everything starts for you soon honey!! Especially since this is your third, things should happen earlier!! My fingers are crossed!


----------



## Narla83

Hey ladies,:flower:

Just checking nothing's happened yet for anybody!? 

I've been have b/h since 1pm but nothing regular nor are they getting stronger so guessing its just my body practising!

:hugs: your ways.x


----------



## hollyrose

still waiting. xo


----------



## Narla83

Ooo saw your name then holly rose and thought that maybe something had happened! Urgg I hate this waiting!:flower:


----------



## r3ady4baby

Nothing happening here except for lots of pressure and cervix/pelvic floor pain and twinges. No cramps or anything. But this baby has definitely dropped low and I am waddling about. LOL. I get checked again Wednesday so I will update you all. 

I hope we all see some progress soon. Hugs to you all!! :hugs:


----------



## Narla83

Will be keeping an eye on the thread, it's gotta happen at some point we can't be pregnant forever, can we :sad2:


----------



## r3ady4baby

haha!! I sure hope not! I'm already all ready for her. Maybe I should post some pics to pass some time.


----------



## r3ady4baby

Here' me yesterday. Haha! look so miserable, I guess I couldn't even smile for the picture.

The second one is OH being a goof wearing his son, Sam's hat.

The third one is Sam. Isn't he precious!
 



Attached Files:







Pregs.jpg
File size: 53.1 KB
Views: 12









OH.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 5









rambos.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## r3ady4baby

Here are some pictures of Emily's room.....
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0146.jpg
File size: 51.4 KB
Views: 0









DSC_0143.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 1









DSC_0140.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 0









DSC_0144.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 0









DSC_0139.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## r3ady4baby

.......and here's her cloth diaper & wipe stash I have started for her so far. 3 more of them on the way along with several wipes. I am addicted. She will have a pretty butt :haha:
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0141.jpg
File size: 47.2 KB
Views: 2









wipes.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 12









8insideLiLJoey.jpeg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 2









404858_330183947001090_100000284615862_1288517_364428073_n.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Narla83

Ah great piccies Hun, she's got one lovely bedroom and def gonna have a very pretty bum!

Know how you feel very fed up now, bored of being large and not being able to do various things. Congrats on being full term though Hun, one of us has got to go soon :winkwink: holly rose! Your SMS is very sweet too!

I'm off to do more cleaning as oh is out today so nice not to have him under my feet for a bit, the rivers still flooded so he can't get to work :dohh: he did his valentines menus the other day, really nice put a lot of thought to it showed his dumb ass boss and he said really nice but take off cheese and biscuits as dessert as its not a pud and I wanna add chicken gougions to the main :dohh: needless to say oh was not impressed and is now looking for work else ware that is paid just as well!

Lots of :hugs: to you all.xx


----------



## Narla83

So thought last night was it, pains started about 7:30pm and progressively got worse went up to bed and they were still there, starting at the front and going through my hips into my back just like I had with ds. 4:30 they weren't comming any quicker and decided just to go down stairs as couldn't sleep, finally at about 6 am managed to doze off and when I woke up they'd gone :dohh:

Put it down to pre-labour contractions and hoping that this means that it won't be long fx'd!

Hope your all well, holly rose do you have an appoint tomorow thought I'd read that?

Lots of :hugs: your way.x


----------



## r3ady4baby

Oh Narla!! I hope this is the week for you!! C'mon contractions!!!! :happydance:

I went for a two hour walk (waddle) yesterday and started having low back pain, then I threw up. Decided I better come home and rest. Have felt fine since. I need to get a hold of OH and DTD :blush: a few times this week to see if that helps. We haven't done it in like a month because I feel so hideous and it's hard to find a position. Still I don't think little Emily will be coming early. I have a feeling she will be here the first week of February. OH swears she will be here on his Bday (the day b4 my due date). I really don't want to disappoint him.

I'm hoping we haven't heard from Hollyrose because she's in labor!!! :baby:

:hugs:


----------



## Narla83

Yeah I'm the same Hun, can't really walk anywhere as its so uncomfortable however ds stil insists on being picked up all the time so that helps I'm sure!

I've been bouncing on my ball trying to encourage him to move but don't think it's been successfully still have the same shape bump and movement in the same place so hope he moves when it's all happening!

Ooo yeah maybe your right perhaps holly rose is/was in labour, I hope so bout time one of us has our lo!

Me and oh haven't DDT for months now bless him, I'm so uncomphy I can't bear the thought of it!

Hope your ok Hun :hugs:

Ps are you finding yourself really hot at the min? Last few days feel like my temp has gone up?


----------



## r3ady4baby

YES! I am sweating bullets nearly always. last night I slept with an ice pack on my forehead for a while. And I never sleep with covers anymore. I will just break out in random sweats.


----------



## Narla83

Lol, at least I'm not the only one then!:wacko:


----------



## r3ady4baby

No, you are def not alone hun! We're all in this together! :hugs:

I am feeling very funny this morning. I feel like I do right before AF. Like not necessarily cramps, just kind of like something is about to shed in my uterus. Does that make sense? It's kind of hard to describe, but it's a feeling that I haven't felt in 10 months. And my cervix feels weird and uncomfortable. I also have strange gas-like pains.

Gosh, this is a lot like the two week wait isn't it?


----------



## Narla83

Ooo sounds promising then Hun! I know I was thinking that the other day it's just like waiting to get that bfp! I think what makes bad is that you know it's got to happen but not knowing when at least with af you know when she's gonna hit or not :dohh:


----------



## hollyrose

hi ladies,

well i'm still waiting!

haven't had a chance to get on cause was dd's bday party on sunday and just been really busy doing nothing! lol!

going for a sweep tomorrow narla so fingers crossed it works! 

went into fetal assessment unit today to get my blood pressure checked cause my feet have swollen really badly the last few days and have headache and light head. but thank goodness everything was fine. said i have a bit of a high temp so maybe a viral thing is working me.

they measured my bump and said it's measuring 42.5 weeks!

i cannot sleep at night now at all! i sleep for about 3 hours and then toss and turn all night. it's so frustrating. just can't get comfy. 

i'm sooooo ready for this baby to arrive! lol!

r3ady - i'm loving ur nursery! and ur other pics. ur oh's ds looks so cute. xo

here's hoping we all have our babys soon. xo


----------



## Narla83

Ann shame Hun thought you'd gone! But fx'd for you tomorow though your measuring massive bless your heart, when I went to m/w last week I was measuring a week behind but I had been ill so can't imagine how you feel being that big, COME ON BABY! Glad your ok after your check-up though hun.

Happy b-day to your dd, did she have a good time?

Contraction/bh's are back tonight not sure I can cope with another night of it I'm knackerd after last night, hollyrose have you had them so they feel real like all round your back and hips? Suppose I'm hoping it's gonna be soon with these although I won't hold my breath!

Loads of :hugs: and massive luck for the sweep tomorow.:hugs:


----------



## hollyrose

well that was a waste of time! had myself all geared up for sweep and a different midwife today said they couldn't do it until i was 40 weeks or over! sat waiting for an hour for my appointment too. 

she measured my bump at 43 weeks today. 

hope i go before my due date but have consultant appointment on monday so gonna demand that they don't let me go 10 days over before they induce me.

narla- i am having loads of bh the last few weeks. they wake me up at night and everything they're so strong. having been sleeping recently and was sooo tired last night i had my first good sleep in weeks.

it's not actually dd's birthday until next tuesday the 17th but wanted to have her party early incase i went early! some chance of that! lol!


----------



## Narla83

Aw sorry about that Hun you must be so annoyed! Well hope your dd has a good one and hopefully her new brother will be there to join in! Wow 43 weeks Hun I'm amazed they didn't do the sweep you must be so over being pregnant now I know Ian and I don't measure that far!

The pains from last night continued through the night although they did calm down a bit and I'm still getting them now, really hoping its the start but b/c there not regular I haven't called m/w or anything coz just think they'll say I have to wait anyway :dohh: am hoping I may have more news later but won't hold my breath.

With dd my waters broke at 32 weeks and was in hospital with them trying to stopme so no natural labour there and with ds my waters went and had to be induced so I don't know how natural labour is supposed to start. Have considered self checking my cervix but I don't know what I'd be looking for:shrug:

Anyways :hugs: your way.xxx


----------



## hollyrose

aw narla i really hope it is the start of labour for u!


----------



## Narla83

There's a post in third tri explaining latent Phase of labour and sounds like that's what's happening, I so hope it's what's happening! Only hope it doesn't last the several days with it being our third! 

Oh Hunni I really am sorry you didn't get your sweep today hope your bubs decides to come before :hugs:


----------



## levichips

aw so exciting seeing you all my hopeful signs of labour!! hopefully they don't keep you waiting much longer!!
nayami has her 8 week jabs on friday not looking forward to them at all xx


----------



## Narla83

Hey Hun,

Wow can't believe she's 8weeks already! How are you? Hope she gets on ok with them. How's the healing going you back to normal again (forgive me if it sounds a stupid q)

Lots of :hugs:


----------



## levichips

hehe yeah i'm back to normalnow. well she is 9 weeks they just been slow x


----------



## Narla83

Urgg, pains are getting stronger again every 10 mins now am watching to see how they go but not holding my breath.:thumbup:


----------



## levichips

oooowww narla exciting!!! keep us updated x


----------



## Narla83

Hmm will do hun, like I say this is now the 3rd night with them so I'm not holding out much hope :nope: not sure how many more nights with it I can cope with :dohh:


----------



## levichips

aw i remeber i had couple nights like that but not regular and it was so tiring!! hope you get some sleep x


----------



## hollyrose

fingers crossed narla. xo


----------



## r3ady4baby

Hey ladies! I'm 50% effaced and dilated 1cm. Really crampy. bleh.


----------



## r3ady4baby

*LABOR DUST NARLA!!!*

:dust:


----------



## r3ady4baby

Oh, and Bean is measuring 38 weeks, so she's a tad bit ahead, but doc says she's right on!

Labor dust to you too Holly!!!!!!!! :hugs:
:dust:


----------



## Narla83

So still here pains eased off in the night and expecting them back tonight, strangely I could've slept last night but ds had me up and down a few times which is when the pains would start again but then ease off again. It's driving me mad :wacko:

R3ady:Ooo fx'd that it's not too long for you now then Hun!

Hollyrose: how are you feeling?

Lots of :hugs: your way ladies, COME ON BABIES!!


----------



## levichips

aw come on babies!  nayami has started to get very clingy finding it hard work levi was never like it she worse at night i'm waiting for some monitors so i can put her to bed at night think that the problem at night and think if i'm in the house she'll have to go to bed for naps sometimes she'll sleep great then others she just won't go off i.ve just had to put her in her crib now to sleep cus she wouldn't downstairs i'm having to sit in bedroom with her hoping she'll get out of it soon! X


----------



## hollyrose

all sounds like like baby is getting ready to come then r3ady! xo

narla- i had loads of bh last week for about 4 or 5 days really strong and sometimes coming every 5 mins for 2 or 3 hours but they tailed off and are now just back to normal but still very strong.

my feet are still extremely swollen. had to go to my sisters last night for a message and had to drive wearing my bedroom slippers!

me and dd are staying with my mum n dad at the minute because dh's dad is staying in our house and it's just too much for me to cope with. so as a result we're only seeing dh a few times a week. i feel like a single parent tbh. but dh is busy caring for his dad, he has even had to stop working so he can care for him full time. we've been told he's not going to get better so it's just a matter of time.

it's all very overwhelming at the minute. i don't mind him looking after his dad as i would do the same in his position. it's just not great timing all round and as usual all the work seems to have been left to a few family members. trying not to feel sorry for myself! lol! 

will be staying here when i have the baby also because it wouldn't be appropriate to take a new baby into the house with his dad so ill. just feel very unsettled and unsupported right now. 

anyway that's enough of my moaning! 

sending labour vibes to us all! xo


----------



## r3ady4baby

That's too bad about DH's dad Holly :( I'm thinking at least he will get to meet his grandson before he passes. I understand how hard it must be in your situation right now, but you are all doing the right thing! :hugs:


----------



## Narla83

Hollyrose: I'm sorry to hear that hun, that must be so hard for everyone involved esp with the imminent arrival of bubs. Great you have the support from your parents though! Do they know how long he has left?

These seem a bit more than just b/h although I know they can be very painfull. They go on literally for hours on end and nothing I do makes them go, drinking, walking(infact this escalates them) laying down going to the loo nothing/nada/zilch makes them go. They spread across my tummy then go like fire into my hips and then round to my back exactly how I remember with ds. Although you may be right and I may be just wishfully thinking that this is the very start of labour.:dohh:

Sorry to hear about your feet, bless your heart, my legs are still big but nothing compared to yours Hun.:hugs:

Ps your not moaning Hun, it's a very tough situation at the minute your in and I doubt anyone else would cope any better so :hugs: and lots of labour dust your ways Hunni.x


----------



## hollyrose

thanks ladies. really appreciate ur support. xo

the doctors said he wouldn't see the new year but he's still here thank goodness. 

i'm trying to be supportive of dh and not put any extra pressure on him but it's really hard. dd is also playing up because she's all unsettled and missing her daddy.

having loads of bh tonight! 

xo


----------



## levichips

aw holly hard work for you and dh but it the right thing must be so hard for you atm what a time. 
poor dd yeah it must be and sure she missing her dd loads. good of him to do it though and you supporting him a lot of people wouldn't. 
well first night dd has gone up to be before us i took her up about 7.30 she was asleep in 5 min and still is. i'm going to cancel her jabs for tomorrow as she has had a cold and has been off all day gave her calpol earlier she was like a different baby she had bit more before bed because she was very unhappy again hopefully she'll go as easy every night x


----------



## hollyrose

hi.

well i think things might be moving in the right direction. have had really intense bh all yesterday evening and during the night. was able to get a little sleep in between them. then when went to loo this morning there was some brown blood on the sanitary towel i had put on just incase and then when i wiped some more brown blood and a clear jelly like mucus was on tissue paper, then some more brown blood.

still having bh (if that's what they are) and feel crampy like my period is gonna start.

i'm thinking its a show? is a show and losing ur plug the same thing? 

narla - u said u had lost ur plug? how did it feel for u?

thanks. xo


----------



## levichips

ow exciting holly, yeah it the same thing hopefully things moving forward for you xx


----------



## Narla83

Hollyrose: At last, yippieeeeeee!! Um my plug I didn't feel anything when I lost it, it was just there. Didn't get any pains or anything. Sounds like its your show as that I know is ment to have blood in it and if it is then labour should be either there or pretty close behind! Although to me (not an expert) sounds like you are already :happydance:

Hope it's not too long for you and look forward to updates when you can Hun, loads of :hugs: your way.xxxxxxxx


----------



## r3ady4baby

Yay Hollyrose!!! Sounds like some good progress.

I know I kind of wanted to know the same thing. I'm still having cramps but now I'm getting lots of snot-like gobs coming out. They are clear, white and yellow...not brown or pink or anything. I'm sorry if that's TMI. Gosh, we girls sure can talk about ANYTHING with each other can't we! :haha:


----------



## Narla83

r3ady4baby said:


> Yay Hollyrose!!! Sounds like some good progress.
> 
> I know I kind of wanted to know the same thing. I'm still having cramps but now I'm getting lots of snot-like gobs coming out. They are clear, white and yellow...not brown or pink or anything. I'm sorry if that's TMI. Gosh, we girls sure can talk about ANYTHING with each other can't we! :haha:

Lol, we sure do!

I lost a big bit of plug and then ivebeen loosing bits like you've explained a bit like when you have a cold and blow your nose ( wayyyyy tmi) it's all good though every little helps, oh and there's no odour to it either! 

Hollyrose: hope things are going ok, you still getting the pains Hun? So got my fx'd for you that this is it and you don't have to wait too long! Can't wait for updates! 

Loads of :hugs: your way ladies, and lots of labour :dust: all our way! Funny if we all had them a day apart from each other!! COME ON BABIES, IMPATIENT MUMMY'S HERE!:baby:


----------



## Narla83

Just checking in hoping things are going ok for you hollyrose, am thinking of you:hugs:


----------



## hollyrose

hi, 

still waiting!

been losing more of my plug all day. had pains evry 8 mins apart most of the night and then then they eased up this afternoon and i got an hours sleep. then they have started up again this evening. they are definitely getting stronger. 

wish he would just come now!

will update when i can.

hope ur all ok? xo


----------



## r3ady4baby

I'm OK. Just BLAH!!! Tired of being pregnant. Did the Clary Sage oil thing last night and nothing. It did help to put me to sleep though, so I got a good 7 hours which I haven't had in ages! 

One of us is going to have a baby this week!!!! AT LEAST ONE OF US!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Narla83

Oh I hope he comes soon for you Hun!

Have resigned myself to the fact that I'm going to be pregnant forever, the pains let up and haven't had anything but b/h the last few times :dohh: so when your Los are getting ready to go to uni I'll still be here waiting :wacko:

Have m/w on weds afternoon and gonna talk about having a sweep, finding it so hard with ds and moving about so uncomfortable. Oh and my mood is just so awful at the minute I pity anyone who gets in my way :growlmad:

Anyways good luck ladies :hugs: will be thinking of you, hoping something's happening while I sit here and stay pregnant :kiss:


----------



## levichips

aw you poor ladies not nice really feel for you! Hopefully you won't have to wait much longer! Xx nayami having growth spurt so feeding every hour in day and up 2-3times at night i'm shattered and trying to get stuff done is a nightmare! Hope it does soon she been at it since thursday. And she screaming before feed her have to rock her with dummy in then sneak her onto breast then she'll feed dunno what up with that but really hope it doesn't last x


----------



## r3ady4baby

My friend told me she had a feeling I would have my baby in a day. LOL. Not sure how true that one is. Narla, I have been a total grouch too. It's not just you hun. Don't feel bad. I feel sorry for those I live with because I don't leave the house. Hehe.

Levi- so sorry to hear you are having a bit of trouble with Nayami. At least she is growing like a good, healthy little girl. We want that! I hope you keep your sanity hun! It won't be long and the 3 of us will be right there along with you.

Hollyrose? How you been Hunnie?


----------



## Narla83

Hey ladies :flower:

Any news? Hope things are ok!:hugs:

So had contractions last night when I went to bed and thought 'here we go again' but they did get stronger and were getting about 10-15 mins apart. Didn't get a lot of sleep (about 4 hours) and then lost some bloody show this am :happydance: they are still about however they are not as strong as they were so have managed a shower and trim, done my hair and make-up, tidied the house and now just chilling out hoping that they get stronger again!

Got to be either today or tomorow or gonna have to cross my legs as its dd's b-day thurs :dohh:

Anyways like it say hope your all well, lots of :hugs: your way.xxx


----------



## r3ady4baby

YAY!! Sounds good Narla!! Here's hoping it happens soon, although not on DDs birthday. Do you think she would be happy to share her Bday?

OH's Bday is the day before my due date (the 30th) and he is just 100% set on her coming then. I would hate to disappoint him.


----------



## Narla83

Hmm, we have discussed it and no she wouldn't want to share it unfortunately :winkwink:

Have told her she'll have to have two b-days like the queen, her original due date was the 4th march so would celebrate it again then. She again is not convinced but what can I do, so want this baby to come now. 

Pains are still about very much in my back and hips (which they say they are more if bub is back to back) and with everyone baby is moving just before a lot, infact more than he has in the last few days put together so think he's trying to move.

How are you feeling?

Hollyrose: so hope something's happened for you and all is well, can't wait for an update :hugs:


----------



## Narla83

Levi: How are you Hun? How is nayami now are you managing some sleep at the minute?:hugs:


----------



## levichips

aw exciting narla hopefully not much longer!! she seems to have settled down loads she been going every 3 hours today and sleeping loads hope to get good night tonight i am shattered it has really caught up with me today i'm having very early night just off to put her to bed and i won't far behind hope to hear some news from one of you soon xxxx


----------



## Narla83

Aw glad she's giving you a bit of rest hun, I'm with you on the early night will go up when dd has finished playing with my hair at 9 it's sooo relaxing having her do it I'm almost asleep now!

Pains in my back are beginning to get a bit unbearable tonight, just don't know what my bodies up to its a nightmare all this guessing. Expecting them to have gone by the morning b/c that's what seems to happen! Have m/w tomorow so will see what she says then.

Lots of :hugs: your way and hope lo gives you a good night.x


----------



## levichips

how is everyone doing? xx


----------



## Narla83

Blaaa :growlmad: Still no baby and stupid computer keeps closing so this is now the third time I've written this so hope it makes sense!

Went into m/w today and there was a few things,

1: had to have blood test to check my platelet count as I'm bruising very easily at the min so will get the results on fri or mon. I'm normally good with blood tests but my good this one hurt like hell, there was me all ready to take on labour and a needle in my arm nearly made me cry :dohh:

2: got to have a cold drink and lay down on my left side and count movements as he's been less active which I thought was normal at this point but apparently not, if I don't get the 10 an hour then got to phone l&d so I can be monitored so we'll see on that one.

3: baby is measuring at 37 weeks instead of 39 but that's not too much to worry about as he could be laying funny, don't know if he's still back to back as I had a b/h while she was trying to feel.:dohh:

Have a sweep booked next Friday at 9:20 if I haven't had him by then did try for today but she was having none of it said I had to be overdue and I did say but I'm soooo tired, but alas next Friday it is :dohh:

Anyways hope your all well, am assuming you've had the bubs hollyrose I hope all went well and your ok look forward to update!

Levi: hows the sleeping last night?

R3ady: race you to the finish!

:hugs: to you all if you get that far in my essay.xx


----------



## levichips

aw hun let us know about movements hope they pick up for you!! hopefully you won't need a sweep but if you do hope works for you. 

sleeping ok went to sleep at 9 last night and she was up at 11, 2, 5, 7 so lot more than normal but early night did me good i could cope again haha hope she'll get back to only getting up once very soon again we will see. but she back to her happy self today which i'm glad about x


----------



## r3ady4baby

Aww Narla! :hugs: Sounds like you are just having a rough time hun! I'm so sorry. It's no fun at the end.

At my appointment today I found out I am 2 centimeters dilated and 75% effaced, so there's some progress since last week. I am having a sweep next Thursday. Hope it works. I am miserable too :( I just want her out NOW!!


----------



## levichips

aw you poor ladies hope happens soon. 
well nayami was only up once last nigh she went 7-2 then 2-6 managed to catch up on sleep haha x


----------



## r3ady4baby

How are you all doing? I've been eating like crazy today. And I can't stop. Super depressed and tired of it too. Now I have a brown mucousy discharge. Like EWCM mixed with brown. hmmmmm.

I hope you ladies are doing well. HUGS!!!


----------



## hollyrose

hi ladies,

i had my baby on monday at 4.57pm!

i only got out of hospital last night cause he had a few medical problems when he was born but he's fine now.

he weighed......wait for it........10lbs and 10 n half oz!

he had shoulder dystocia, which resulted in a partially collapsed lung after he had to be resussitated. was taken to the high dependency unit for a while and i didn't get to hold him until about 9pm that night. he had jaundice and low blood sugars and also has a hernia. but doctors said the hernia will heal on it's own and the jaundice is nearly away now.

i am bf him and he is such a good baby and a great feeder.

we called him oscar.

when i have more time i'll give u the full birth story.

i hope ur all ok?

xo


----------



## Narla83

Aw Hun massive congratulations to you and your family!:hugs:

Sorry to hear he had a few complications but great to hear that your both home now! Great name by the way, very cute and may I add a big WOW he was one big baby!

Can't wait for piccies when your up to it Hun, well done you, enjoy :hugs:


----------



## levichips

CONGRATULATIONS hollyrose!!!! wow what healthy weight sorry about problems but good he feeding well and your home and doing well xxx 
ps can't wait to see you all in baby club xx


----------



## Narla83

Ugg thought id pop in for a moan as oh is at work and ds isn't a good listener :dohh:

Been having pains since last night so had a rubbish sleep again, there getting stronger this pm but I'm just doubting myself as they normally come and go. They slowed down a bit today but have picked up and getting a throbbing down there so uncomfortable. I just don't know if this is it or not :dohh:

Anyways thanks for letting me moan will prob be back in tomorow to say they disappeared :dohh:

Lots of :hugs: your way and massive congrats again holly!:hugs:


----------



## r3ady4baby

YAY!! CONGRATULATIONS HOLLYROSE!!! I was figuring that's why we hadn't seen you post in awhile! Can't wait to see pics and so glad he is doing much better!! :baby::thumbup::kiss::hugs:

Narla- I am probably as miserable as you are. :hugs: Cramps (no cxs though), general horrible discomfort & pressure in my pelvis, mucus plug (or something brownish in color) coming out. I feel like if I cough my water is going to break. 

Anyways. Hugs to all you ladies and congrats again Hollyrose!!!


----------



## Narla83

Aw miserable together then Hun :hugs: so frustrating :wacko: let's hope it's not long for us now!xx


----------



## r3ady4baby

It would be cool if we went on the same day!! :kiss:


----------



## Narla83

Lol, that would be mad :wacko: what day we aiming for can it be sooner rather than later?:hugs:


----------



## r3ady4baby

Today's good for me. How about you? ;)


----------



## levichips

aw poor you narla and r3ady won't be much longer i know doesn't help atm but will be over soon hope it really soon for you xx


----------



## r3ady4baby

Thanks Levi!! Hearing from you and Holly sure does help me. It reminds me that an end is near and I won't be pregnant forever! :hugs:

OH gave me a nice butt rub last night :haha: Bless him. My butt hurts from sciatic nerve issues that I have been dealing with this whole pregnancy. So I'm feeling a bit better this morning, although I'm up way too early.


----------



## r3ady4baby

I was just thinking that another thing that really helps me too is the ladies that post in here occasionally that are still in the TWW TTC. We have really come along ways from there. I guess it makes the waiting for bubs not so bad, knowing that we will be face to face with our babies probably within the week. It has been a long journey, but Narla we are so so so so soooooooooo close!!!! :hugs:

I'm so happy to have had the 3 of you to chat with throughout this journey :kiss:


----------



## levichips

what time is it there? we had lovely lie in, levi got uo at 9.45!!! we were at engagement party last night got in at 11 but levi fell asleep on way home at 10.30. nayami went 10-5 too which was lovely!! i had awful siatica with nayami so know how your feeling rubs are nice though help it so much xx


----------



## r3ady4baby

It is 5am here. I have been up since 3am, which is not unusual for me since being pregnant. Sleeping is very uncomfortable.

So glad your LOs are sleeping good hun!! 

Did you have sciatica with Levi too? Or just Nayami? I'm hoping that if I get pg again I won't have it. I have been really having trouble getting around. It started almost as soon as I got my BFP.


----------



## Narla83

R3ady: I know we're so lucky to be so close but it's so annoying the waiting and guessing, in a way it's like waiting in the tww. Today is good for me btw! My pains got really intense last night and got geared up (again) thinking yeah this is it but alas no (again) it all stopped and nothing today :dohh: just hoping that all this pain is doing something : reckon I'm gonna end up going overdue and in hospital being induced, mind you, you get your sweep Thursday and I get mine first thing fri morning so you never know we could go together!:thumbup:

Sorry your not sleeping well I can sympathise with you on that one, when I get these pains through the night I don't get hardly any sleep then have ds to look after through the day so a nap is very hard to come by!:hugs:

Levi: glad they gave you a lay in hun, sometimes you just need one. Hope you had a nice time :hugs:


----------



## levichips

no i didn't have it with levi but got it after occasionally but had it bad pregnant with nayami and now it has totally gone!! 
yeah lie in was brilliant. levi just playing with her in her jumperoo so cute she smiling her head off. really hope sweeps work for you both x


----------



## r3ady4baby

I'm hoping the sciatica will just go away the instant Emily is born.

Narla, I hope our sweeps work. Do you know if they normally do? I hear many good things, but then I see a lot of girls on here having them and then eventually having to be induced. I really hope this doesn't drag out much longer :( Sorry you are feeling pains hun, but I bet your cervix is getting really ready!

I had a dream last night that I had my baby but I could not see her face :( Stupid dreams!


----------



## hollyrose

just wanted to say that i had really bad pains for 3 days before baby came. i was definitely in slow labour and lost my mucus plug 2 days before. was 3 cm's dilated when went to fetal assessment unit on monday morning at 9.30am and by the time i went to labour ward at 12.45pm i was 7cms!!

i just had gas and air and pethidine. 

i knew i was having a huge baby but the consultant and the midwives wouldn't listen to me when i said i was worried he would get stuck just like dd. 

they assured me if i have anymore i'll have a section but i'm thinking right now that two is plenty! lol!

i really hope you both have ur babies soon cause the wait is awful.

levi-- so glad ur dd is doing well and is settled and sleeping for u. xo


----------



## levichips

holly how you getting on? is he good for you? 
they never listen when i was having levi i said from 6 months he would be to big for me but they wouldn't listen and i was right after my section they said that he was stuck trying to engage they don't always listen least they'll hopefully be better for next time. yeah 2 is enough for us hehe x


----------



## Narla83

Aw holly you did great with just g&a Hun! Wish the docs would take more notice of what we say I mean who knows our bodies better them or us :dohh:

So pains are back (again) and there stronger again comming every 10-12 mins have said enough is enough and if they carry on oh is gonna phone hospital see what they say b/c this has been going on for nearly two weeks now and I'm so tired it's ridiculous, they'll probably tell him to phone when they get to 5 mins apart but I'm worried that b/c he's back to back he can't engage properly stopping me from dilating and stopping the contractions :dohh: or that's my story been on google too much me thinks!:wacko:

Oh well hope your all well :hugs: to you all.xx


----------



## levichips

hows everyone? 
narla did you ring in the end? x


----------



## r3ady4baby

Just letting you girls know that I'm still here and still pregnant. Hating every minute of it! Narla I hope you are in labor right now hun!


----------



## Narla83

Unfortunately I'm still here and in pain, my whole body isn't coping very well now :nope:

I've just accepted the fact that it's one of the many joys of pregnancy and it can't possibly last too much longer!

Hope your all well :hugs:


----------



## r3ady4baby

Darn. I was really hoping you would have gone by now. I feel your pain honey. My whole body is hating this. :(


----------



## levichips

aw really feel for you both! it hard but you'll have your lo's very soon. hope your doing ok. i'm full of flu so levi had day off school he's had it over weekend. so me and nayami have just had cuddles on sofa all day been hard work but feeling lot better i am so glad i had flu jab i would have been lot worse if hadn't. but she slept 7-3.30 last night i woke at 1 couldn't believe it had to check her then i woke every hr then til she fed. hopefully she'll start doing that every night she has done 6 hours before but never that long just wish it was the second half the night she slept the longest haha xx


----------



## Narla83

Hey ladies,:flower:

So waters have just gone although they're very bloody and I also passed a large blood clot the hospital don't seem overly concerned :shrug: having contractions too, not sure how far apart (not that awake) thought id pop in and let you know!

Will update when I can, hope your all well.:hugs:


----------



## levichips

how you doing narla? x


----------



## Narla83

Yeah not too bad just back from hospital now.

Bubs is fine and waters still in tact there not sure where the fluid came from as for the clot (maybe tmi but it. Was about 4" and was the texture of liver) they told me it was a bloody show :wacko: I have never seen a show like that infact it reminded me of when I had my m/c's. Anyways I'm still bleeding but I'm home as contractions are sticking at 5 mins apart and just rather be at home resting, mums looking after the kids downstairs while I try to nap.

Will fill you in more later, hope your ok.x:hugs:


----------



## r3ady4baby

Oh Narla!! It should be soon now! I hope everything is OK. Glad you have been to the hospital and everything seems ok. Can't wait to hear more! until then, you make sure and rest up so you will have lots of energy!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Narla83

Hey ladies:flower:

So after quite a yucky labour full of probs I gave birth to our little boy Dylan at 16:19 y/day weighing 7lb 15oz (although he was weighed after a big poo so he would prob have been 8lb my biggest yet!

My placenta made two bags of membranes instead of one and this is what went first couldn't understand where all the bloody fluid had come from as they could still feel them around lo, it's apparently very rare and produced a lot of interest from the m/ws there .

I was still bleeding and passing clots which they were very worried about in the end and decided that it wasn't a bloody show in the end but a clot that had formed in between the two membrane sacks and they also think that the placenta had partially come away but not a lot. I got my epi though and had a great time talking to the m/ws who were constantly monitoring me and bubs. When my waters went the second time it had meconiam in it but within 5 mins of them going I was pushing, 5 pushes later he was born!

I had to stay in to be monitored for 12 hours and he is fine no ill effects and I have to inject myself for the next 7 days with an anti-coagulant to help stop clotting due to my blood loss.

Will post piccies when I get a chance!

Hope your all well!xxx


----------



## Narla83

P.s he was born tongue tied but is managing b/fing really well may only cause a prob with talking when he's older but they just cut it if he does, otherwise he's perfect!!!!:flower:


----------



## levichips

congratulations hun!!! glad all ok the bleeding scary isn't it i was same after nayami glad all ok though now. i had those injections DH rather enjoyed giving them to me bit worring really!! hope your doing ok and getting some sleep!! can't wait to see pic when you get a min x


----------



## r3ady4baby

CONGRATS NARLA!!! YAY!! I was getting a little worried about you actually. Glad everything is OK and bubs is doing well! Can't wait to see pics!

Had my sweep today and if I don't go into labor on my own in 48 hours they are inducing me first thing Monday Morning (OH's Bday). I am bleeding a tiny bit from my sweep, but so far nothing.


----------



## hollyrose

congratulations narla!

thats brilliant news. so glad ur both doin well!

r3ady - really hope u go on ur own.

levi - that's great about dd sleeping so long.

oscar can go 6 or 7 hours at night sometimes between feeds already. hoping it continues.

don't have a lot of time these days to post on here so posts r a bit short.

xo


----------



## Narla83

R3ady: Ooo have my fx'd something happens soon for you I know how frustrating that wait is! So excited for you hun!:flower:

Hollyrose: Wow he's a good boy for you, hope your feeling ok. Can't wait to get into some sort of routine with the two youngest, how is dd getting on with him?

Levi: There's something not quite right about stabbing something in yourself, took me a couple of attempts as I kept wimping out and as oh is scared of needles I'm stuck doing it myself :dohh: How are your two getting on is nayami still sleeping well for you?

Alfie has taking very well to Dylan in fact when we brought him home he wouldn't stop kissing him, sure the novelty will wear off soon!

Anyways off to have some cookies and a cuppa now I've dragged my bum out of bed!:hugs: to all.xx


----------



## levichips

she not sleeping bad 7-2/3 so can't complain really. aw levi still like that with nayami it is lovely. glad he ok with dylan they going to be so close. yummy cookies shame i'm on diet haha going shopping later though may get some i'm doing slimming world again but let mysefl have one day off on weekend we started having "date night" on sat night have meal deal from tesco or takeaway with some wine so saturday is my day off diet we usually all go for walk too that will burn some calories during the day plus gym in the week hehe. 

hollyrose oscar doing well!! that great to go so long at night xx


----------



## Narla83

Hey ladies,:flower:

How are you all? I'm ok, Dylan's up every 1- 1 and a half hours at night at the minute so absolutely shattered. He doesn't like his Moses basket so is falling asleep while on the boob then I try to put him in it and he screams so back to square 1again, trying to persevere with it and hope he gets used to it soon apart from that things are going well getting him weighed tomorow so will let you know!

R3ady: How are you doing Hun any signs of that little girl yet?

:hugs: to you all.xx


----------



## r3ady4baby

I've been in early labor since Friday morning. Contractions started out like bad menstrual cramps and now they are 12 minutes apart and have been stuck there since 9am. More of my plug is coming out every time I wipe. It's big old gobs of brown (sorry TMI). Got cramps, horrible backache and diarrhea. Can't go into the hospital until contractions are 5 minutes apart, so we are just waiting. I'm going insane! At least I know I will be induced Monday morning if she doesn't come sooner.

Hope you all are doing well with your new little ones. I will join you soon. :hugs:


----------



## Narla83

R3ady: Ooo Hun hope your doing ok, thinking of you and hoping that things progressed and you've maybe even had her! So excited for you can't wait for an update :hugs:

Hope everyone else is good and had a good weekend. Had the m/w today and had Dylan weighed he lost 2 oz which is just over 1% which she said was excellent, he's in again tomorow to see a lady who can refer us for his tongue tie and hopefully get it cut as he's having a few probs latching on which is quite painfull for me but I'm just bearing it as its best for him and everything I've read and people I've spoken to have said its better sorted while he's so young and less aware.

He's feeding almost every hour at the min but only for a max of 15mins which is also making me very engorged. So you think you get over the joys of pregnancy and then you jump right into the joys of being a mum! 

Lots of :hugs: your way.xx


----------



## levichips

aw narla it will settle down i've had 2 bad nights with nayami not sure what is wrong tbh i'm shattered she just gone to bed awake no screaming so far hoping she will go off i am wondering if that what problem has been i have been having to rock her to sleep because she is just screaming when going to bed but all seems ok tonight.
hopefully they'll sort his toungue tie for you and feeding gets better hun. nayami was the same but every 2 hours for 10 min but i didn't seem engourged tbh hope it settles soon for you x


----------



## Narla83

R3ady: Hope things went well hun am thinking of you :hugs:

Just a quick one, heres some piccies........

[/ATTACH]

The last one is of Alfie giving him a kiss bless him.

Hope this finds you all well lots of :hugs: to you and your bubs.x
 



Attached Files:







SDC12110.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## levichips

aw he is so cute hun xxx


----------



## nunu123

Hello ladies, would like to say Congrats to all as the last of you ladies is now in labour, congrats, i had a m/c around the time you all got pregnant and i have been reading your ups and downs everynow and then, hope to find a group like yours when become pregnant, taking clomephene this month and some hmg needles, so hope it works out just fine.

good luck to you and your little ones.


----------



## babyanise

congrats to all that have had their babies:happydance::hugs:


----------



## Narla83

Nunu: thank you Hun, I'm sorry to hear that you m/c'd I know how devastating that is :hugs: Good luck Hun I hope with the medication you get your BFP very soon.xx

Baby: thanks Hun, great to hear from you! Hope your ok and you too get your BFP very soon. Please keep in touch as its great to know how you're getting on!:hugs:

R3ady: I hope everything is ok your way hun and your catching up on some sleep and getting to know your little girl! Looking forward to your update when you get a chance.:hugs:

Hope everyone else is ok :hugs: your way.xxx


----------



## hollyrose

r3ady - hope ur well and u have had ur wee girl. can't wait to hear the details! xo


----------



## babyanise

morning all,hope you are all well,i have some good news i would like to share with you all,my daughter is expecting her 1st baby in aug :happydance:im going to be a nan :thumbup:she bought up the scan pic yesterday,im over the moon.:cloud9:


----------



## Narla83

Awwww baby I'm sooo chuffed for you congratulations!! 

R3ady: Really hope things are ok hun.:hugs:

Just had Dylan weighed and he's gone from 8lb 1oz on tues to 8lb 6oz today little piggy! M/w says I've got gold top milk but doesn't surprise me the amount he eats!

Hope your all well and your lo's are well to!xxx


----------



## bean6667

Congrats to all with bfp's or new babies. LOL started reading this thread about 1hr ago got up to page 67, and now my eyes hurt lol. Just a quick question, those who have experienced a bfp did any of you have completely dry cm? I am 7-11 dpo and since O'ing i have had no cm, nothing, nada, zilch - very strange?? any help would be great. xx


----------



## levichips

i don't think i had any tbh only when ovulated then after my BFP i think it started nearly yr ago now hard to remember but don't think i did x


----------



## bean6667

levichips said:


> i don't think i had any tbh only when ovulated then after my BFP i think it started nearly yr ago now hard to remember but don't think i did x

Thanks for your reply - that gives me a little bit of hope!


----------



## Narla83

bean6667 said:


> Congrats to all with bfp's or new babies. LOL started reading this thread about 1hr ago got up to page 67, and now my eyes hurt lol. Just a quick question, those who have experienced a bfp did any of you have completely dry cm? I am 7-11 dpo and since O'ing i have had no cm, nothing, nada, zilch - very strange?? any help would be great. xx

I don't remember hun, sorry but I hope it's a good sign for you! Fx'd you get your BFP really soon :hugs:


----------



## levichips

babyanise said:


> morning all,hope you are all well,i have some good news i would like to share with you all,my daughter is expecting her 1st baby in aug :happydance:im going to be a nan :thumbup:she bought up the scan pic yesterday,im over the moon.:cloud9:

congratulations :happydance: how exciting for you xx


----------



## r3ady4baby

Congrats Babyanise! YAY!!!

Well girls, I gave birth to a beautiful baby girl on Monday morning (Jan 30th, Daddy's Birthday) @ 5:06am. I was in early labor all weekend before that but contractions were not regular. Finally on Sunday morning, OH and I decided we were just going to plan for to have her on my induction date (the day she was actually born on her own) and try to enjoy one last relaxing Sunday. About the time we finished breakfast, my water broke on the freshly cleaned kitchen floor. LOL. Off to the hospital.

My contractions didn't get strong enough on their own so they started an IV with a little bit of pitocin. I had an epidural at about 7pm that night and could no longer feel contractions (YAY) and then around 2am it was finally time to push. Epidural was almost non existent at that time and I pushed through the pain for 3 HOURS!!! Emily was finally born with forceps (the doc did an amazing job leaving no marks on her head) at 5:06am. I was exhausted and could not have done it without the amazing support from OH. He was awesome!

Em had a little bit of Jaundice so they kept us in the hospital an extra day. She is tongue tied, so she will not latch on. I have been pumping like mad and feeding her mainly breastmilk, but supplementing with formula at times. 

Here's my beautiful baby girl, Emily Kate.

I hope you all are enjoying your LOs! We all make some cute ones don't we?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8612.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 3









IMG_8598.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 0









IMG_8593.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## levichips

congratulations hun she is so so cute!!! x


----------



## Narla83

Aww Hun she's beautiful massive congrats to you! Was starting to worry about you. Dylan is also tongue tied although it doesn't effect his feeding, are you getting it cut? You did so well pushing for that long hun you must have been shattered!

Congrats again hun lots of :hugs:


----------



## r3ady4baby

Narla, I want to get it cut so she can feed properly. I don't think the pediatrician I chose for her would do it, but maybe he can recommend someone who does. 

My nipples are also small, not completely flat, just small so I think along with her tongue she has trouble latching. I have tried a nipple shield and breast shells, but nothing really seems to work. I will not give up!

I am having so much fun being a mommy! I had the baby blues very bad from the second day all the way to yesterday. It was horrible! Then I got some sleep last night and feel a million times better! It's amazing what a little sleep can do!


----------



## Narla83

We decided against getting Dylan's cut as the specialist looked at it and the membrane is so thin they don't think it's going to effect him. They suggested that it may break on its own when he's older eating a lolly or (get this) French kissing, I said I don't think so!!!!

Do you have someone you can see about b/f'ing at all? My m/w gave me a few tips on how to get him to make the most of it and it seems to have worked.

Your right it's amazing how much a bit of sleep can make the world a different place and I'm so glad your feeling better now :hugs: she's a very cute baby and now you get the fun part of enjoying her :flower:

Hope everyone else is ok and enjoying the snow :thumbup:

Have h/v over tomorow in the pm and then have to take Dylan back to the hospital on weds to have a scan on his hips as they were a bit clicky when he was born, hopefully it will all be good and will update you on how he goes.

Lots of :hugs: ladies, we finally did it and have our bubs with us :yipee: congratulations!!!


----------



## hollyrose

congratulations r3ady! she is soooo gorgeous!!!!!!!!


----------



## hollyrose

finally posting some pics of Oscar.
 



Attached Files:







Photo0302.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 1









Photo0301.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 1









Photo0297.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 2









Photo0304.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## r3ady4baby

Holly!! What a darling he is!!! I love his name too. How you doing hun?


----------



## BlessedWomb

Hi ladies I read practically the whole thread before posting. :winkwink: Anyway, I am so happy to know how far you ladies have come. I would love to join the thread if it's ok. :thumbup: I am 7 dpo. I haven't really had many symptoms this cycle other than slight cramping tonight. Any tips for me, this is my second month of ttc? :blush:


----------



## levichips

Welcome blessedwomb hope this is your month. X


----------



## BlessedWomb

Thanks @ Levi:winkwink:

I am excited. I have read all of you guys posts! Whew you ladies have been through a lot and have stuck together through the ups and downs. 

Background info: DH and I have been together for a yr now, and married for 6 months. :wedding: Neither one of us have children. So, this will be our first. :yipee:

I've just learned my cycles after coming off of BC. They're 24 days. I'm not charting or using opk's. Just using calendars and checking CM. 

I'm so happy to have found this thread. I am thankful.


----------



## BlessedWomb

I am now 8 dpo today. I am gassy :blush: sorry TMI! It could be from the beans DH cooked earlier. :haha: 
But, when I woke up this morning I felt awful, my body was achey all over and my nose was congested. But, something weird happened earlier in my cycle where I about doubled over from the pain. Not quite sure what that was. I am hoping it will be a :bfp:. I am probably going to be testing next Thursday, if THE :witch: doesn't rear her ugly head before then. That will be the day after she's supposed to come. 

HOW ARE YOU LADIES DOING??:winkwink:


----------



## Narla83

Hey ladies,:flower:

How are we all? Lo's keeping you busy, I know mine are!!!! Oh went back to work y/day so first time properly on my own with the two boys, Alfie managed to fall off a chair and bump his head :dohh: he was ok just a little bump (as they do) but it would've been nice to have oh come home and him not be covered in bruises! Lol :blush: they are now both asleep so had a chance to clean the house which is nice while oh has gone to heathrow to pick his mum up who is over for a week from the states so will be nice with the extra set of hands but I'm also desperate to get into a routine with them.

Blessed womb: Welcome Hun, wow must have taken ages to read everything! How are you getting on? Fx'd for you and that BFP :flower: your very patient waiting to test, I was quite a Poas addict as you may have noticed, what test you testing with next week?

Loads of :hugs: your way.xx


----------



## BlessedWomb

I'm going to be testing with a dollar test form the dollar store. They seem pretty accurate. It took a while reading everything but I enjoyed myself. I am so happy for you all. It makes me believe that I can do it too. 

NARLA: Poor baby, glad to know he's doing alright. You'll get they're schedules together don't worry about it. That's nice his mom's coming. I am from The U.S. too what part is she from?


----------



## Narla83

Hey Ladies,:flower:

Blessedwomb: Shes from Indiana well shes just moved there from seattle (if thats how you spell it) How are you getting on?

Hollyrose: How are you doing hun? Thanks for the piccies hes very cute!!

Levi: How are you doing hun, how nayami doing with her sleeping?

R3ady: How are you getting on with being a mum? Think we're going to get Dylans tongue tie cut as its starting to effect his feeding, he takes so much air down sometimes its a nightmare any news of getting Emilys done?

Hope this finds you all well, loads of :hugs: your waysxxxx


----------



## r3ady4baby

Seattle is where I'm from. I was born and raised in Tacoma. Small world. Moved here to be with OH.

Blessed- How's testing going hun?

Narla- We are going to get Emily's tongue clipped next Tuesday. It will be my last attempt to breastfeed. I have been pumping like mad, but my milk is down so I have been having to supplement with formula. It has been a tough battle and I am not getting any sleep. If getting her tongue clipped doesn't help her to latch on, then I'm afraid we'll have to move to formula. I feel awful, but happy mommy means happy baby, and it has been very hard to be happy with zero sleep and being hooked up to a pump every 2 hours round the clock. :cry:

Not to mention, I have D-mer. It's really been awful. :cry:

https://d-mer.org/

But I love my little Emily and love being a mom. I just want to get this feeding thing down so I can relax and enjoy my baby.

She was weighed yesterday. 7lbs 15oz. At least she is gaining good.

My mom will be here Thursday! :happydance:

Hope all you ladies are doing well!!!


----------



## scoobydrlp

Hi ladies, mind if I join? I'm 9dpo, and have been dizzy/lightheaded starting 7dpo. It was more noticeable the first day, felt like the whole room was spinning if I moved too quickly. Now I just feel lightheaded on and off. Also having a little cramping, a little nausea, and creamy cm. I'm trying soooo hard not to test! I'll probably give in tomorrow though, since I got my BFP at 10dpo in November (ended in m/c).


----------



## BlessedWomb

Hello Ladies,


I am officially 13 dpo. I tested today and I have a faint line. But it's there. I am scared it came up within 3 min though. But I am totally nervous because I'm cramping feels like the :witch: is going to show up. 

What do you ladies think????????????????


----------



## r3ady4baby

I got cramps right before my BFP. in fact it felt a lot like the witch was going to get me. Those cramps continued until I was almost 12 weeks. Looks and sounds promising!!! YAY!!!! Congrats hun!! :hugs:


----------



## scoobydrlp

I see it!


----------



## dee11

BlessedWomb said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> 
> I am officially 13 dpo. I tested today and I have a faint line. But it's there. I am scared it came up within 3 min though. But I am totally nervous because I'm cramping feels like the :witch: is going to show up.
> 
> What do you ladies think????????????????
> View attachment 340547

 looks like the start of a bfp to me x


----------



## levichips

BlessedWomb said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> 
> I am officially 13 dpo. I tested today and I have a faint line. But it's there. I am scared it came up within 3 min though. But I am totally nervous because I'm cramping feels like the :witch: is going to show up.
> 
> What do you ladies think????????????????
> View attachment 340547

def BFP there hun congatulations!!! i was exaclty the same with dd hun it totally nomal to have those cramps i was worried too as i never had them with ds :happydance: congratulations again hun x


----------



## levichips

scoobydrlp said:


> Hi ladies, mind if I join? I'm 9dpo, and have been dizzy/lightheaded starting 7dpo. It was more noticeable the first day, felt like the whole room was spinning if I moved too quickly. Now I just feel lightheaded on and off. Also having a little cramping, a little nausea, and creamy cm. I'm trying soooo hard not to test! I'll probably give in tomorrow though, since I got my BFP at 10dpo in November (ended in m/c).

welcome :hugs: did you test? think i got BFP at 10dpo x


----------



## levichips

Narla83 said:


> Hey Ladies,:flower:
> 
> Blessedwomb: Shes from Indiana well shes just moved there from seattle (if thats how you spell it) How are you getting on?
> 
> Hollyrose: How are you doing hun? Thanks for the piccies hes very cute!!
> 
> Levi: How are you doing hun, how nayami doing with her sleeping?
> 
> R3ady: How are you getting on with being a mum? Think we're going to get Dylans tongue tie cut as its starting to effect his feeding, he takes so much air down sometimes its a nightmare any news of getting Emilys done?
> 
> Hope this finds you all well, loads of :hugs: your waysxxxx

hey all good thanks you ok? she getting up once or twice a night now i think she was cold at night i put fleece sleepsuit under sleeping bag and she sleeping so much better . how you getting on? x


----------



## hollyrose

hi ladies, sorry i haven't been on very much. just can't find the time! 

feeling loads better now. oscar doing great. he weighs 11lbs 9oz now at 4 weeks.

had to stop bf and put him on formula cause he was so hungry! ah well at least he got my milk for 3 weeks musta got some goodness outta it.

hope ur all doing well?

welcome to all the new ladies who have joined the thread. xo


----------



## r3ady4baby

Hi Holly & Levi!!! Holly I think I will probably have to put Em on formula soon. Makes me feel better that I'm not alone. :hugs:


----------



## hollyrose

r3ady - don't beat urself up about it! i felt bad at the start too but then i realised how well he was doing on the formula.


----------



## levichips

I could only breast feed DS for 3days he no worse for it it wasn't enough for him either.first 3 days is best bit I cried my eyes out when couldn't feed him but mid wife said I'd done best bit. You both done so well they'll be happy in what ever they both feeding them at the end of the day x


----------



## scoobydrlp

> welcome :hugs: did you test? think i got BFP at 10dpo x

Thanks! I tested at 9 and 10dpo and BFN, haven't tested yet today. I was planning on testing as soon as I got home from work, got the test out and everything, then got distracted and peed without using the test! Stupid! Ugh. Now I have to wait a few more hours.


----------



## r3ady4baby

Thanks Levi & Holly! And good luck to you Scooby! Keep us posted Hun!


----------



## scoobydrlp

Looks like bfn again today. We'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## Narla83

Hi ladies :flower:

How are we all doing? Busy with lo's I know I am!:dohh:

Lots of :hugs:


----------



## r3ady4baby

Hi Narla!! Good to hear from you hun! YES! Super busy! We went and got Em's tongue clipped yesterday. She is such a good baby, barely cries... such a calm and peaceful demeanor. When the doctor clipped her tongue I heard her scream for the first time and it broke me heart into a million pieces and I felt so sick to my stomach. Wow. But nearly 2 minutes after the procedure, she was just fine and went back to sleep. 

So far, the clipping hasn't helped Em to latch on. I think she's been on the bottle for so long that getting her to latch now will be next to impossible. I've cut down on the pumping so that I'm only doing it 3 or 4 times a day for 30-40 minutes sessions. I'm getting around 20 oz of breastmilk give or take, so I'm building up a freezer stash and just plan on combo feeding for awhile, but I will be switching to formula soon. Formula is so expensive!! Yikes!

Anyways, I miss you girls! Hope you are all well. :hugs:


----------



## hollyrose

hi ladies!

oh my god it's hectic with 2 little ones! i don't get a minute to myself! lol! but i love it!

hope ur all doing well. xo


----------



## Narla83

Lol, I'm with you there! It's either a toddler,baby or housework!:dohh:

Hope your all doing well with lo's.

Lots of :hugs:


----------



## levichips

exactly the same here, just popped on for 5 min before i go to gym. hope all are well. got nayami weighted today she is 12.10 now slowly gaining x


----------



## hollyrose

hi. how are you all?

it's sooooo quiet on here atm! who knew babies were so time consuming! lol!

oscar was weighed this week and he's now 13lbs 7oz!

he's doing really well. still up a few times during the night but it's early days yet.

having my 1st night out with the girls this weekend and really looking forward to it. not looking forward so much to the hangover i know i'll have the next day but ah well, i'm sure it'll be worth it. he he.

xo


----------



## Narla83

Hi Ladies,:flower:

How are you all getting on? Babies keeping us busy by the looks of things!!:wacko:

Just thought Id pop in and do a bit of a catch up as mine are content at the minute (which is a rare thing)..

Just had the H/v in and had Dylan weighed for his 6 week check, he's now 10lbs exactly :happydance: He is also now smiling which is very cute and very chatty. Although his tongue tie is now beginning to effect his feeding as he doesnt attach himself properly so going to have it cut and see if it helps him, its not affecting his weight yet they dont think but it is starting to make me a bit sore so its better to get it done now than wait until he's older so we'll see. Alfie is still busy cutting teeth and has very bad nappy rash with it which is causing him some bother but just keeping him dosed up on calpole at the minute which takes the edge of a bit for him and dd is still working on becomming a teenager which is great fun!!!

Had a mad couple of weeks, oh's mum flew back to the us a few weeks ago (thank goodness) then the next weekend we had my sisters supprise 30th in which my mum,brother and dd went down on the friday and suprised her after her dh had taken her out then we traveled down on the saturday morning and suprised her again then when she thought we were all going out for a meal dh had organised a party for her so she was very suprised out!! Alfie had a whale of a time there dancing non-stop for 2 hours without a sleep during the day everyone feel in love with him. It was good to see their lo as well now coming up for 5 months, shes so cute and a very smillie baby too! Then last week we had oh's brother, girlfriend and 6 month old shitzu puppy over from Germany which was fun too although his g/f had a tendancy to treat the puppy as a baby and at times wore a bit thin but there we go.....

So the mad life of me!!:winkwink: I hope this finds you all well and the babies doing well. I will upload some photos at some point of Alfie in his little pulling outfit from the party!!

Loads of :hugs: to you all, miss chatting to you guys so much now but its soooo crazy busy as I know you are finding too!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:.xxx


----------



## Narla83

Ok guys some photos.....


Alfie in his party outfit!! Although he looks like he should be in a business meeting!!


Dylan Excuse the double chin bad photo!!


----------



## Narla83

Photo overload here but had to do this one show you how alike they are...



The first picture is of Alfie and the second Dylan, even oh got it muddled up as well as fil & bil!!! Excuse the red eye.:dohh:


----------



## levichips

aw narla they are so cute!!! glad all doing ok had best night sleep last night 9.30-5.30am was great!! 
we've had colds but getting over that now x


----------



## Narla83

Levi: Aw sorry to hear about the colds but great your getting more sleep! How are you? Dylan does pretty well sleeping now, he goes down about 10:30 -11 then will go for anything between 4 - 5:30 so I get a good block of sleep which really helps. Alfie not great today bless him not sure if it's the teeth or a bug but he has a very upset tummy and was sick when I put him down for a nap. He'd just tried to eat a bit of sausage and egg for breakfast but I ended up seeing that sausage sooner than I thought (yuck) he's gone down now though so just got 10 mins to have a breather!!!

Lots of :hugs: great to hear from you Hun.xxx


----------



## r3ady4baby

Wow, they sure do look alike Narla. Both so adorable.

Em is sleeping from about 10:30pm-4:30am, so I am also getting a nice block of sleep. She's on formula now and has been for about a month. It is soooooo much easier on me. I'm a much happier mommy and she is healthy and gaining weight good.

Miss you ladies. Had to pop in to say hi!!


----------



## r3ady4baby

Thought I'd share a couple photos as well.
 



Attached Files:







708076829_2530692858_0.jpeg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 3









705750729_2522652254_0.jpeg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 2









707221760_2527735769_0.jpeg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 2









707055576_2527163227_0.jpeg
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 2









707055018_2527161293_0.jpeg
File size: 45 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Narla83

Aww r3ady she is soo adorable!!x


----------



## levichips

she is gorgeous!!! we have started weaning know it bit early but she is so ready and is loving the food!! she is growing to fast we are starting to decorate living room i can't wait!!!! will post pic before and after when get started x


----------



## hollyrose

hi ladies.

haven't been on in a while cause ds has been in hospital for the last week with bronchiolitis which turned into a chest infection. had to have a feeding tube put in cause he couldn't breathe through his nose and suck at the same time. we got home today so i'm delighted! 

hope ur all doin well?

ps. love all ur photo's. babies are all so cute! xo


----------



## levichips

aw no hollyrose hope he feeling better now i've been to farm park today am shattered hasn't weather been brilliant, sorry don't write much life so hectic atm xx


----------



## hollyrose

he's getting wee bit better everyday thank goodness.

i know what u mean about life being hectic! lol!

xo


----------



## Narla83

Aww sorry to hear that hollyrose but glad he's getting better! 

Im with you ladies who knew that 1 extra child would cause us to have so little time to ourselves! To add to it we all have a horrid cold flu thing that's spread between us like mad so that's not great. Am having to give Dylan a formula bottle at night as he's struggling with latching on and gets very tired but still managing to mainly b/f for the time being although not sure how much longer we'll manage it!

Anyways hope your all ok lots of :hugs: your ways.xxx


----------



## hollyrose

hi,

sorry to hear ur all sick narla. that's great ur still bf! well done!

oscar doing loads better now. taking 6oz each feed now and slept from 10 last night to 6 this morningthen went back to sleep until half 9! couldn't believe it. woke up in a panic at 5am to check he was ok! lol!

off to buy a new kettle now cause old one packed in last night. must be all those bottles i'm making! 

xo


----------



## hollyrose

hi. hows everyone doing?

i'm dosed with the cold. we all seem to have it atm.

hope ur all well? 

xo


----------



## levichips

hiya all how are we getting on?
things are mad busy here in middle of decorating and sorting house.
hollyrose hope you feel better soon not nice to be ill. 
hope babies are sleeping well for you all xxxx


----------



## hollyrose

hi ladies.

had to come on to tell u that my fil passed away yesterday. it was very peaceful and he was in our home the whole time, which is what he wanted. feeling very sad. he was a lovely man. xo


----------



## levichips

aw hollyrose that is sad but i'm glad it was peaceful and he went the way he wanted thinking of you at such a hard time x


----------



## bluecathy1978

Hi,

I am feeling really dizzy and sick and also tired but I had exactly the same last month and Af turned up. I normally have a 5 week cycle so I should be due AF next Wednesday. I am going to test at the weekend. 
Last night before I went to bed I had period like cramps so I put a pad on just in case but nothing happened and I feel a bit better although still feeling sick and dizzy.
I did a test yesterday but I know it was way too early. Did have a feint line but was after the time so I presume it was an evap.
I am hoping for a BFP before 21/07 as that is when my baby would have been due x


----------



## Narla83

hollyrose said:


> hi ladies.
> 
> had to come on to tell u that my fil passed away yesterday. it was very peaceful and he was in our home the whole time, which is what he wanted. feeling very sad. he was a lovely man. xo

Oh Hunni I'm sorry to read that my thoughts are with you and your family :hugs:


----------



## Narla83

bluecathy1978 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am feeling really dizzy and sick and also tired but I had exactly the same last month and Af turned up. I normally have a 5 week cycle so I should be due AF next Wednesday. I am going to test at the weekend.
> Last night before I went to bed I had period like cramps so I put a pad on just in case but nothing happened and I feel a bit better although still feeling sick and dizzy.
> I did a test yesterday but I know it was way too early. Did have a feint line but was after the time so I presume it was an evap.
> I am hoping for a BFP before 21/07 as that is when my baby would have been due x

Aww fx'd you get your BFP before then Hun, symptoms sounding good as well as the faint line never know could have implanted v early! Let us know how you get on.:hugs:

R3ady: hope your ok always thinking how your getting on hope bubs is doing well.:hugs:

Lots of :hugs: to you all will give you all a catch up soon just a bit manic round here forgot how much energy a 18 month old has and how little I haven't the minute!x


----------



## Narla83

Stupid auto correct it ment to say have but suppose it makes sense too :dohh:


----------



## hollyrose

hi ladies.

hope ur all well?

those babies keeping u all busy busy busy? know mine is! lol!

dd has the chicken pox. poor wee thing is covered in them and trying her best not to scratch.

really hoping oscar doesn't get them too.

xo


----------



## levichips

Aw poor dd hollyrose, hope get better soon my ds had chicken pox at 8 weeks old tbh the younger they get them the better it is for them and you can stop them scratching. 
are any of your babies sleeping through the night?
nayami will go til 6 every now and then but most the time she up at 3 for feed if not before. 
hope all doing ok it so hectic our living room nearly done xxxx


----------



## Narla83

Aww your poor dd hollyrose hope she gets better soon, my dd had them at about 3 months and I def think its better to have them younger like Levi said that way they can't itch the spots however she did look very funny covered in calamine lotion! How are you getting on apart from that?

Levi: Oo well done on the decorating it's so nice to get it finished just had our kitchen repainted and so glad to get things back! Dylan sleeps through now I'm very lucky, moved him in his cot with Alfie last week and he's so good, I put him down at about 7 after he has a cluster feed of about 8-10oz then he goes through until about 6:30am so I'm doing pretty well. I have however moved solely onto formula now as I just couldn't keep up so he's now doing well on that took a while but we're getting there!

Had Dylan's tongue tie cut a few weeks ago and that has helped towards his feeding he now weighs 11lbs 5oz.

Also had the majority of the house down with various illnesses Alfie with a bad throat infection that ended up with a trip to a&e in the early hours of thurs morn but he's doing better now, nick with a servere case of tonsillitis which had him bed ridden for about 5days and Chloe with a bad cold :dohh: me and Dylan were untouched although I think he's getting something as he's been very grizzly today.

Hope you ladies are keeping well in yourselves and managing a bit of time to chill out. Loads of :hugs: your ways.xx


----------



## Narla83

Hmm wow quite here ladies, may sign off for a while is hard trying to stay in touch but do my best. Hope you all get on well with your bubs!:hugs:


----------



## levichips

hiya hows things?
decorating done now, we are also trying to set up a new business so busy doing that atm.
glad dylan is sleeping through narla nayami still up few times i'm shattered especially with everything going on. 
we having new front door tomorrow looking forward to that no more drafts haha xxxxx


----------



## hollyrose

hi.

life is definitely very hectic atm!

trying to get on when i can to keep in touch with u all but as u say narla it's not easy.

oscar is sleeping from 10ish to 9ish but started spoon feeding him so that's probably why.

xo


----------



## hollyrose

hi ladies how r u doing?

well oscar got dd's chicken pox! poor wee pet is covered in them but no high temp thank god.

how are all ur little ones doing? 

xo


----------



## hollyrose

hi. 

the weather is lovely atm! hope ur all enjoying it wit the little ones.

oscar is over the chicken pox now thank goodness and finally got dd into her own room and going to sleep on her own! yeay!!!!!!!!!!! lol!!

had to take the dummy off oscar cause he was waking up about 15 times a night looking for it when it fell outta his mouth! but he sucks his thumb now so it's great, we're getting a bit of a sleep. 

hope ur all well?

xo


----------



## levichips

nayami's first night up in her cot on her own i'm defiantly ready so nice to be downstairs and relax!!!! this is gorgeous weather. we are setting a window cleaning and carpet cleaning business so i am out in it most days it is great!!! hope all are well so busy here xx


----------



## hollyrose

hi levi!

hope all goes well with ur new business. 

ds is still in his pram too but guna put the cot together this week cause he's nearly the full length of it now! 

he was 70cm long at his 16 week check-up and 16lbs 14oz! i have him in 6-9 month vests atm but will put him in 9-12 month soon because they're getting tight on his body,
have him in 9-12 month baby gro's and 6-9 month clothes!

he loves his food too. but he's such a content baby. we put him down for the night at 8 and he wakes for a bottle at 5 or 6 and goes back to sleep until 8 or 9. 

dd is sleeping all night in her own room now and she's able to put herself to sleep now too. we read her a few stories and tuck her in and she's asleep 5 mins later. makes such a difference. means we have some time to ourselves in the evening.

it really is hectic with two children i don't know how people with more do it! lol!

good to hear from u levi. xo


----------



## levichips

wow he is big!!!!! he sounds like my son,he was in 3-6 at 3 months old then 6-9 at 4 months old. nayami is still in 3-6 month clothes she is tiny. 
glad he is good for you i am doing BLW with nayami it is going well she likes her food but prefers her milk!! glad all going well xx


----------



## Narla83

Hi ladies,

How are you all? Thought I'd pop in and say hi while I have a few minutes (Alfie's playing outside and Dylan's having his morning nap)

So we're getting on fine had dylan weighed on Monday and he's at 12lb 14oz so he's putting on weight steadily now after a few worrying moments where he wasn't putting on enough, he's only taking 5oz every 3-4 hours and it's just not enough but I just don't think he's too keen on his milk so started him on solids a few weeks ago and he loves it. Just on baby rice at the minute as he seems to like that rather than anything else but he's a very long skinny baby so he's def taking after me rather than oh (who Alfie is a spitting image of):winkwink:

Still having probs with an undesended testical so he's in hospital at the end of the month for an operation to see if they can find it. Gonna be heartbroken to have to put him to sleep but it's for the best otherwise it could turn cancerous when he's older if not :cry:

Hollyrose: Wow that's one big boy you have there bless him but good to hear he's doing well! Also good to hear that your dd is getting on well too! We moved Dylan in with Alfie about 2 months ago and he sleeps really well, he goes down at about 5 then I wake him at 10 then he goes through until about 7:30 so it's great to get a proper sleep! Hope your doing ok too!:hugs:

Levi: Dylan is still in 0-3 months but we struggle b/c he is so long what fits him round the waist tend to be too short in the leg! How's dd doing in her cot now? Hope your ok too!

Lots of :hugs: your way and will be in soon to catch up again!


----------



## hollyrose

hi narla, good to hear from u!

that's great dylan is doing well now and putting on a bit of weight. sorry to hear taht he needs an op but as u say it will be better to have it done now than maybe turn cancerous later on. i wouldn't worry too much about him being slim cause every baby's different and comes along at different rates. sounds like he's happy n healthy! 

brilliant that ur boys r both sleeping now too. it does make sucha difference to get a good sleep.

hi levi. hope ur ok too? xo


----------



## levichips

hiya all busy here glad to hear all going well just been to levi sports day was good. nayami doing well she just started saying dada she is getting second tooth and has started crawling time flies. levi was always a skinny baby but ate and drank loads i wouldn't worry. hope op ok?? xx


----------



## Narla83

Thought I'd just pop some photos in, just been up too see my sister and have some of my neice and Alfie!!

Hope these find you well loads of :hugs: your way.x



Ella (my neice 9 months) and Alfie Dylan


----------



## hollyrose

hi ladies!

omg! time is flying by atm!

love the pics narla. very cute!

well my dad was in hospital and had his bowel removed so it's been hectic for the last month or so. but all went well thanks goodness and he's home now recovering.

oscar is teething like mad and dd is in a great wee routine and looking forward to starting school in september. 

i'm not looking forward to going back to work in sept/oct tho! hoping to go back part time but will have to see if we can afford it and if they will let me.

hope ur all well. xo


----------



## levichips

narla brilliant!!! how are you doing?
hollyrose, glad all is going well and dd doing well.
ds is looking forward to school too, dd has just got her second tooth she is in her own room now and sleeping so much better at last haha.
hope all are doing ok xxxx


----------



## pink_phoenix

hi there ladies
im a bit of a blast from the past and been away a long time but just had to pop back in and see how your were all getting on! also to say a massive thank you for al the help and support you all gave me! it was seriously appreciated, even if it has taken me this long to be able to log back in!!
loving al the pics, the little ones are al so beautiful!
hope everyone is well!
thanks again for everything ladies :hug:


----------



## levichips

pink lovely to hear from you!!! 
hows everyone doing? 
nayami has started pulling herself up it is going so fast xx


----------



## hollyrose

pink it's lovely to hear from u! how r u doing now? ur very welcome for any support i was able to give to u. xo


----------



## Narla83

Hey ladies!:hugs:

How are you all doing?

Pink: Wow great to hear from u Hun, how have you been? 

Holly: sorry to hear about your dad but glad to hear he's getting better! Has Oscar gt any teeth yet? Know what you mean about the time flying! Happy to hear your dd is excited have my dd starting high school then it's so mad!

Levi: wow two teeth she's doing well my niece still hasn't any yet nor will she crawl she's got my sister and bil wrapped around her little finger so suppose she doesn't feel he need :winkwink:

So I'm not too bad Dylan is now army crawling I can't stop him he's mad for it! I have to admit its nice to be able to say 'oh he's crawling already' but I would've liked a bit more time now have two energetic children on the go :dohh: he's up at the hosp on thurs morning so see what they say.

Great hearing from everyone speak soon and take care lots of :hugs: your way.x


----------



## pink_phoenix

livi; awwww times really flown, she will be charging round the house before u know it haha :) x

hollyrose; im good thanks hun, and help was defo appreciaed :)
hope everything is going well with your dad :flower: x

narla; hope everything goes well thursday hun :kiss:
loving the name dylan hun, its lovely :) x

gonna try n stop in quite regular n check up on u ladies, been nice gettin bck in touch xx


----------



## Narla83

Pink: Be great if u do! How are you getting on now?x:hugs: We never Even had Dylan as a choice but when he was born we didn't think he looked like a 'Logan' so I just sat there about two hours after and it came out of nowhere!:thumbup:


----------



## kiddo88

My mother has MS. She doesn't really take anything but Vit C- but she takes that for something else entirely. She did copaxon (sp?) for a while- but it didn't help her.


----------



## pink_phoenix

I'm really good thanks narla, just met a new guy and about to start a new job so finally like I'm getting my life back

Its a lovely name but I've always like loaswell :) xx
Hope all is well xxxx


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi ladies im 7DPO today and felt my worst today so far. Could this be possible already?? These are my symptoms. Please help 


0DPO - Ovulation pains, just on my left side, Diarrhea. Acne breakout and Increased watery CM.

1DPO - Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure, Increased Watery CM, Acne Breakout

2DPO - Gas/Flatulence, Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure, Depressed, Increased CM started to go creamy/milky Acne Breakout, Heartburn, Tingling breast's 

3DPO - Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure, Twinges, Depressed, Acne Breakout Increased CM

4 DPO- Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure, Sore/Sensitive Nipples, Headache, Strong Smelling Urine, Increased Cervical Fluid

5DPO - Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure, Strong Smelling Urine, Increased CM. 

6DPO - Twinges - To the left side again like ovulation, Tender Breasts, Increased Cervical Fluid

7DOP Today- Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure,. Achy Hips, Tender Breasts, Headache, Increased Sense of Smell, Strange/Metallic Taste in Mouth, Fatigue/Exhaustion, Nausea, A few spots breaking out again. 

What do you think?


----------



## pink_phoenix

hi ladies, 
hope everyone is well :)
had a strange week this week, 
me and the new OH have been chattin alot about the future over the last few days and of course the subject of a little one came up. id had it in my head after last time id never give it even the slightest concideration. He has 2 beautiful children from a previous relationship and always said he wouldnt want any more either........untill now that is 

it was i suppose a semi serious convo and the out come was that once we are settled and feel we are in the right possition its some thing we are going to go for. which in a way petrifies me but in another makes me excited for your future

after a long long convo like i said above we decided it would have to be some time in the future. but after having all to familular sick feelings and heartburn i was ever so slightly gutted when good old auntie flow made her appearnece this month
kinda gives me hope that maybe im on the right track to be ready again after all

once again would like to take the opportunity to thank you ladies that were here for me during the hardest time of my life

you are all my guardian angles
lots of love 

pink :) xxxxx


----------



## levichips

aw pink that is brilliant that shows it is right for you hun and deep down is what you want you will be scared though you are bound to be!!! will look forward to hearing when you have little one on the way xxx


----------



## pink_phoenix

Thanks levi :) 
Hope all is well with you xx


----------



## Narla83

Aw Hunni so chuffed for you you really deserve to have someone like that! And you've made a very brave decision that you could only have made with the right person :happydance:

Any advice that I could have given to you then through that really tough time and any time in the future is more than welcome to you! I do believe that what's for you never goes past you and will always be about :hugs:

Hope everyone else is good loads of :hugs: and kisses have to catch up soon.x


----------



## pink_phoenix

Thank you narla :) x x x


----------



## hollyrose

hi ladies!

how have u all been?

pink - so glad ur feeling positive and have found a goodun! 

well, Oscar has 1 tooth now and dd is starting primary school on monday. can't believe she's at that stage already! 

dh is starting a new job tomorrow so hope that works out ok.

my dad is doing loads better after his operation, thank goodness.

oh! i have decided to learn reiki and how to read angel cards! have always had an interest in things like that so thought it was about time i did something for myself.

we went to a friedns wedding in southern ireland with the children a few weeks ago. it was an 8 hour drive each way, so we made a wee break outta it and the kids loved it! dd danced the night away and stayed on the dance floor until half 11! lol! they were so good while we were away. 

it's so crazy busy with two to run about after that i don't get much time to write much usually when i come on baby n bump anymore, and i really miss our chats! 

xo


----------



## Narla83

Hi ladies,

How are we all? It's been so mad the last few weeks with dd starting high school and fil's 60th then ds 2nd birthday on Monday! Also had bil over from Germany for a few days so just haven't stopped! Have got a wedding do to go to on sat evening so the kids will love the disco and treated myself to a mew dress and shoes.

Dylan managed to get impetigo a few weeks ago so had him on antibiotics a couple of times to clear it up but it seems that any strange things he can have happen to him he gets! He's non-stop still though and gets everywhere but he's such a happy baby he's not really any problem at all. 

Hollyrose: how's dd getting on? Glad you had a great time away and managing to get some time to yourself to do the reiki and angel cards how's it going?

Anyways got dd off with glands up today so must start doing her some lunch! No rest for the wicked.

Look forward to hearing from you all soon.x


----------



## pink_phoenix

Really not feeling to well at min not sure if there is some thing going round but defo something not right :( 
Hate being ill sends ma head west!
And starting to get mega mega broody for the 1st time ever! OH's sister is about ready to drop and I know its gonna be a nightmare going to see her :'( defo having a messed up hormone day today and it sucks


----------



## levichips

narla, hows things? mad here too with ds starting school nayami is getting close to walking how fast this year has gone hey!!??

pink hope you are feeling better. aw wow sounds like you are in a good place atm hope seeing baby won't make you mega broody when i saw you had commented i was half expecting you to be saying you were pregnant. hope things going well hun xx

holly and r3 hows things going? xx


----------



## pink_phoenix

Haha levi...... Well wish I was xx


----------



## levichips

pink_phoenix said:


> Haha levi...... Well wish I was xx

haha are you feeling any better? hopefully will happen when time is right can't wait to see updates from you i am so happy that things are going well for you :happydance: xxx


----------



## hollyrose

hi ladies!

how r u all doing?

levi i can't believe ur dd is nearly walking already! 

pink - so glad ur back on here again! 

narla- how are u now? hope ur dd is well again?

all good with me. oscar getting so big. clapping his hands, sitting up, saying ma ma and da da. 

time flies doesn't it? 

wonder who'll be the first to have another? pink it might be u by the sounds of it! 

xo


----------



## levichips

haha it won't be me i'm not having any more but can't wait to hear about the rest of little bundles to come hehe!! glad things are going well for everyone xx


----------



## pink_phoenix

Thinks are still a little up and down but not to the extent they were and defo a long way off the pitter patter of any tiny feet. Not even thinking or talking about it with the oh at min as we both having a few financial difficulties haha
And the coil defo won't help either

Hope everyone is well. Its good to be back, missed all u ladies :) xxxxx


----------



## Narla83

Hi Ladies,

Just a quick one will write more soon, had a message from Myrtle58 the other day and shes now 31+1 weeks pregnant!!! How crazy is that wished her all the best and cant wait to hear what shes having (apart from a baby) 

So ladies lets raise our cups of tea/coffee ' To Myrtle, a massive congratulations from all us 7dpo'ers!!!'

Loads of hugs to you all hope your all well.xxxx


----------



## nunu123

i keep following this thread so good you ladies keep in touch, well, i am now about six days late can't get the courage to test i have moved to a new place could be the stress of the new place
will keep seeing your updates. and yes the year went by very fast, it was like yesterday you were talking ablout pregnancy issues and now your babies are about to walk wow


----------



## levichips

^^ thanks i am hoping you get a BFP please let us know xxx


----------



## pink_phoenix

Hey ladies hope everyone is well,

Quick question I was wondering you could help me with and sorry for tmi in advance

Not due on till next week but yesterday when I went to the bathroom and wiped there was like a little brown discharge had no smell or no pains or anything and I just thought it was the start of my period but wasn't there the next time I went. 

I have a coil so trying to not really get my hopes up about anything but its defo been a bit funny this cycle 

Could it just be some thing to do with my coil. Has any1 else had the same kind of thing 

Cheers pink :) xxx


----------



## levichips

sounds weird i have never had coil so i don't know which one is it? 
don't want to get your hopes up but i have heard lots of people say their coil has slipped out of place and they have fallen pregnant and also having the brown discharge before a BFP. keep us updated hun x


----------



## Narla83

Pink: my mum had the coil in when she fell pregnant with me Hun!


----------



## pink_phoenix

thanks levi and narla for your replies, 

levi ive got the standard copper coil, had the hormaon one replaced 

i know its quite un common for people to get caught out on the coil but have read loads of stuff on the internet where people have. defo trying not to get my hopes us as theres been a bit more when ive wiped this morning and seen as me and my wonderful other half had another long indepth convo about the whole baby subject last night id be heart broken if not!!

hope all is well with you all

thanks again 

pink :) xxxx


----------



## pink_phoenix

A very painfull and heavy AF just suprised me :( no fair
Want chocolate and lots of it haha xx


----------



## levichips

aw horrible hun, get some chocolate and wine down you hehe xxx


----------



## lookin4bump02

hey ladies, just want to join in...the thread has a good history.....the original ladies are all keepin in touch...i am 8dpo according to FF but i am not convinced i even ovulated because i have long long irregular cycles....the thing i am experiencing is that my breast seem a lil full and creamy CM...GOOD LUCk to everyone


----------



## pink_phoenix

Welcome to the convo, and the best of luck :)

All the ladies here are fab x


----------



## lookin4bump02

hey ladies< how yall doing?

i dunno i guess i need some encouragement......according to FF i am 16 dpo but have not POAS.......i just dont want to and get a BFN....can it still be possible? no sign of AF yet except over the weekend my tea seems to have tasted like metal my breast still seems a lil full....no spotting except a lil brownish stuff last friday...i wish i could get my bfp but temps is not really heading that way...below is a link to my chart...

any of you original ladies trying again....i have been reading this thread from page 1....(lol) and have not reach to the ending as yet....its a real nice thread....


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/hopeful2013//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart || Ovulation Tracker 


bye for now


----------



## levichips

hun the only way to tell is POAS it should show up now, let us know how you get on x


----------



## lookin4bump02

morning ladies well at least its morning where i am at which is in trinidad and tobago...its 8:30 am.....i know most of the orignial ladies are in the UK....never been there hope to in the furture ...well i manage to POAS last night and it was a BFN i guess...FF thinks i ovulated when perhaps maybe i didnt .....i'm now 17DPO .....how are all the moms..hope all is well and those who are wanting there BFPs i hope it comes soon......


----------



## pink_phoenix

awww no so sorry to hear that lookin4bump04

wishing you the very best of luck xx


----------



## nunu123

Hello ladies yes this thread was a great one the ladies on here should be trying again soon. well now i am almost 12 days late for af i tested around 9 days late and it was bfn. been having cramping i guess AF should be around the corner at around 14-15 days late. will check with the other threads to see what the ladies on there are doing with respect to late af but negative enjoy


----------



## lookin4bump02

yes nunu this thread IS a great one....come on we need some new bfp's to keep it going....come on eggies....


----------



## pink_phoenix

Awwww I wish I was joining u laidies in trying!! Used to get dead excited checking up on this thread and how everyone was getting on!!
Deffo think me and DB could be a while off ttc yet. Hoping in the next year or so tho

All the best to the new ladies just joining and trying xx


----------



## nunu123

Hello ladies today is like cycle day 43 for me i was due on the 11 of october. tested on the 20th in the afternoon with a cheapy but negative haven't tested ever since. been having terrible cramping even hurting on my sides to the back like where the kidney would be. in addition to hot flases i could feel them well hope it is not early menapause i am 40 years old have one son and had a still born in 2010. i am soooo ready for another child, this past cycle was the first cycle since 2010 that was not medicated, hope it worked out without medication. won't test till about monday at least.


----------



## lookin4bump02

aww nunu.....sorry for your lost....how did u cope....i had a stilborn in january.....gosh now i know what it is to live with pain......i to am ready again but it seem not in GOD'S plan yet....just POAS and bfn again....

i guess i'm just experiencing another long cycle....

well at least there is still hope cause no AF yet....

:hugs:


----------



## hollyrose

hi ladies,

how is everyone?

i don't have a lot of time atm so just a quick wee message to say it's great to hear from u all and welcome the new ladies to the thread!

will hopefully get a chance to write a longer message soon. 

xo


----------



## Narla83

Hi Ladies,:flower:

Wow alots been going on in here, :hi: to nunu123 and looking4bump02 great to have you hear and looking forward to seeing some BFP'S soon!

So how have you all been? I have been poping in and keeping up but had my hands full at the minute! Dylan is almost walking now and Alfie is always into to everything also trying to get him to share his toys is not an easy task :dohh: Dd is also having problems since starting high school in September, turns out shes being physically and abusivley (spelling isnt great as not on ipad for auto correct :winkwink:) bullied so were in contact with the school at the moment who have found out shes not only doing it to dd but a number of others as well, this girl also told me to f*** off when we picked her up the other day so not a pleasent girl at all :growlmad: 

Anyways enough about me....

Pink: So sorry to hear af turned up was rooting for you but glad you had a chance to talk to your oh about things so you know when the time is right and your ready you both want to ttc!!

Looking4abump: Aw hunni so sorry for your loss :hugs: and everything your going through hope af shows soon so you dont have to wait too long, will be keeping an eye on how your doing and keeping my fx'd for you!:flower:

Nunu: Hi hunni, I am also sorry to hear about your loss its just awful to hear :hugs: Will be watching on monday to hear how you get on fx'd :thumbup: Unfortunatly I wont be trying anytime soon waiting until ds is at either nursary or school so I can devote my time to a newborn rather than building some cages outside to keep my monkeys in :rofl:

Holly: Tell me about it only managing this as Dylans having a nap Alfies playing and I managed to get housework done early this am! Hows your dd getting on at school?

Levi: Hope your well too and ds and dd are getting on well :flower:

Hope I got everyone sorry if I missed someone out Alfies come to find me so best dash and see what trouble hes got into in the living room :dohh: Will be watching to see how your all doing!

Loads of :hugs: to everyone and :dust: to those who need it!!

Oh have added a picture of Dylan, we went to the dinosaur park the other day and he loved the ball pool!!


----------



## pink_phoenix

Hi narla, 
Nice to hear from u honey, glad things are good, even if there a bit hectic hahaha

Yeah was gutted when she showed :( still 100% convinced tho, last month was a really strange af, a week late, pains for 2 weeks, 4 days on instead of 7 and that's the 1st time since I had coil over 12 months ago its been off. Normally like clock work and 7 days long regardless!
This month she reared her ugly head a week early spotted for 2days, blead for 1 day then spotted the 4th and that was it. Then the day I was due on I spotted for about 4 hours. Wasn't even enough for a pad was litterly just as I wiped :( 
Been feeling really rough and tired and sick the last few days aswell

I know its prob just me over thinking things tho :'( xxx


----------



## lookin4bump02

hi everyone,

especially the original ladies....thank you all for your support and time.....narla i hope to busy soon with a little bump...pink is that your tat...love it.......

well no bfp as yet after entering yet another high temp into FF this morning they adjusted it to 16dpo and i have not POAS today.....so i still dont know....
but im feeling great other than that....i just happy to be alive......

so ladies continue on being great mommies and the rest of us we just have to stay beautiful until its our time :flower:

gonna check in again next week....have a bless weekend ladies.....


----------



## nunu123

Narla83 said:


> Hi Ladies,:flower:
> 
> Wow alots been going on in here, :hi: to nunu123 and looking4bump02 great to have you hear and looking forward to seeing some BFP'S soon!
> 
> So how have you all been? I have been poping in and keeping up but had my hands full at the minute! Dylan is almost walking now and Alfie is always into to everything also trying to get him to share his toys is not an easy task :dohh: Dd is also having problems since starting high school in September, turns out shes being physically and abusivley (spelling isnt great as not on ipad for auto correct :winkwink:) bullied so were in contact with the school at the moment who have found out shes not only doing it to dd but a number of others as well, this girl also told me to f*** off when we picked her up the other day so not a pleasent girl at all :growlmad:
> 
> Anyways enough about me....
> 
> Pink: So sorry to hear af turned up was rooting for you but glad you had a chance to talk to your oh about things so you know when the time is right and your ready you both want to ttc!!
> 
> Looking4abump: Aw hunni so sorry for your loss :hugs: and everything your going through hope af shows soon so you dont have to wait too long, will be keeping an eye on how your doing and keeping my fx'd for you!:flower:
> 
> Nunu: Hi hunni, I am also sorry to hear about your loss its just awful to hear :hugs: Will be watching on monday to hear how you get on fx'd :thumbup: Unfortunatly I wont be trying anytime soon waiting until ds is at either nursary or school so I can devote my time to a newborn rather than building some cages outside to keep my monkeys in :rofl:
> 
> Holly: Tell me about it only managing this as Dylans having a nap Alfies playing and I managed to get housework done early this am! Hows your dd getting on at school?
> 
> Levi: Hope your well too and ds and dd are getting on well :flower:
> 
> Hope I got everyone sorry if I missed someone out Alfies come to find me so best dash and see what trouble hes got into in the living room :dohh: Will be watching to see how your all doing!
> 
> Loads of :hugs: to everyone and :dust: to those who need it!!
> 
> Oh have added a picture of Dylan, we went to the dinosaur park the other day and he loved the ball pool!!
> 
> View attachment 503043

Hello Narla, thanks for the nice thoughts, cute pic of your little dylan, hope things turn out to be fine for all. as for your dd that is really hard to deal with and you need to do all you can to stop any abuse that is being done. wish her the best of luck its hard as it is but to have abuse above it all is a lot. hope things become better for you all soon.

as for me still nothing no sign at all today no cramping nothing don't know what that is, just felt a little sick in the stomach area in the morning and that was it. 
hoping a bfp results from all this though i am not soo optimistic since it has happened to me before.,


----------



## pink_phoenix

Lookin4bump02; yeah that's 1 of my many tattoos. Hammered the time I could get in the studio at the beginning of the year, managed to double my percentage of skin covered haha :D xx


----------



## lookin4bump02

hey all,

havent been on this thread for a few days....i trust all the mom are doing well and to the others bfps or af is getting closer cause as for me either is in sight......currently on cd 51...well FF totally removed my crosshairs and left me totally confused.....i still continue to temp and hopefully something will come up....

thats it for now


----------



## pink_phoenix

Hey all, hope everyone is good!!
Been for routine docs appointment today for it now to turn into a second one as they had trouble seeing my cervix and also could see no signs of my coil! 
Hate docs and hate hospitals!! Well not looking forward to my 2nd appointment of the day xx


----------



## nunu123

hello ladies i am now over 58 days late ofcourse negatiive hpts took primolute for three days to bring on my period its been five days since i stopped the medication still no AF it should be here soon. 
just want to start a new cycle and hope for the next month


----------



## levichips

pink how did you get on????
nunu aw how frustrating hope af comes soon so you can get back tp trying xx


----------



## nunu123

levichips said:


> pink how did you get on????
> nunu aw how frustrating hope af comes soon so you can get back tp trying xx

Thanks levichips AF arrived for me yesterday after taking primmolute nor. so i am glad that i can start ttc again, will try opk this month and see how things go on.


----------



## pink_phoenix

hey levi, 
my 2nd appointment was even worse than the 1st, doc was very rude and rough. was much more painfull than the 1st examination. the out come was doc couldnt find coil either perscribed two set of really strong antibiotics and has refered me to the hospital for a scan to find it. scan date will be the 20th so much quicker than i was expcting but still long enough for me to wind my self up!

hope everyone else is dong well :) xx


----------



## levichips

aw pink what a nightmare!!!! hope all goes ok let us know xx


----------



## pink_phoenix

levichips said:


> aw pink what a nightmare!!!! hope all goes ok let us know xx

Thanks hun will do,
Apparently its quite a common thing so trying to keep telling myself its prob ecaxtly where and doing exactly what it should be lmao. 
Should have known really, everything is always awkward when it comes to me and my repoductive system hahaha! Should have been a bloke me thinks xx


----------



## hollyrose

hi! hope u all had a lovely festive period! 

hope ur all keeping well 2?

xo


----------



## pink_phoenix

hi holly rose, its been ok i supose lil, just a usual crappy time of year!!
hows about u xx


----------



## levichips

hello ladies how are you? 
been bit mad here we have moved house and levi has moved schools.
nayami now does one day a week in nursery so i can help nik window cleaning really enjoy it tbh. 
still trying to sort house so between that and kids bit hectic.
hope all are well xxx


----------



## pink_phoenix

had a crappy few weeks but hoping to actaully try this month hehe
excited nervous and sick just thinking about it lol xxx
hope all you ladies are well xxx


----------



## levichips

that is great keep us updated xx


----------



## pink_phoenix

will do :) xx


----------



## pink_phoenix

woop woop, coil comes out tomorrow!! soooooooooooooooo excited :)


----------



## pink_phoenix

Well they couldn't get stupid coil out today. Gotta go bk n see another doc 2moro. Starting to think its just not ment to be foR me :(


----------



## levichips

aw pink it will happen hun know it is frustrating but it will happen bit longer hun it will be winter baby they are the best xx


----------



## pink_phoenix

Wow doc managed to get coil out!! Was far more painfull than having the bugger put in! Defo never having another 1 of them haha
Fingers crossed now we did enough BD'ing. Only managed 2days. A day before and the 1st day of my fertile window!! 
Stressed already
Calender says not due to ov till sunday but I've had funny twinges in my side for 2days xX x


----------



## levichips

aw hun hoping all works out for you keep us updated xxx


----------



## pink_phoenix

Well looks like everything is over for me once again
OH has just found out he's got a 9month old daughter to an ex
Long story short he's lost all interest in trying to make time for me and him n has decided he wants to spend every waking hour running round after some snotty nosed demanding lil tramp. I understand he wants to spend time with the baby but all I wanted was 1 day a week for me and him. Is that really too much to ask??? I didn't think so but apparently I'm wrong


----------



## levichips

aw pink!!!! i don't think that is to much to ask!!! i understand why he wants to make up for lost time why has it taken 9 months to tell him well really 18 months!!! really feel for you xx


----------



## hollyrose

hi everyone!

sorry ur going through a hard time pink. maybe he just needs a bit of time to sort his head out and come to terms with it all. really hoping you can work it out. xo

levi - u sound like u have ur hands full! it's great to get out and about again after having the baby too. 

i'm back at work full time and it's crazy. feel like i don't see the kids enough and that i'm missing out on sooo much. but not much i can do about it at the moment. i'm learning reiki and really enjoying it. 

hope ur all well.

xo


----------



## pink_phoenix

Just taking things a day at a time at the minute 
We have decided to try n stay close friends and see how things go, what will be will be at the end of the day I suppose and the last thing he needs is me making things difficult!

Ooooh reiki now that sounds fun!! How long will you be learning that for xxx


----------



## hollyrose

hi,

that sounds like ur being very understanding and supportive pink.

will hopefully have all my qualifications by the end of the year! very exciting! 

hope ur all well? xo


----------



## Skywalker

Wow this thread is huge! Lol, I just stumbled on it because I was like "7dpo dizzy.... sounds like me!" Although I'm 16dpo at the moment, and the dizziness is not too much when I lay down, it happens more when I'm standing still in one spot, and is only for a moment or two, this intense vertigo right in the center of my forehead. Would wade through the previous pages but there are so many. What ever became of your dizziness? Were you pregnant? :)


----------



## levichips

yes i was and now have gorgeous 16 month old baby girl hope it is for you too xx


----------



## hollyrose

hi everyone! how r u all?


----------



## levichips

hiya how is every one? we are good, wow how time has flown!!!xx


----------



## hollyrose

just wanted to share with you all that i am pregnant again! 5 weeks today!


----------



## levichips

aw congratulations hollyrose!!!! hope all goes well for you how mad i was only thinking the other day who would be first to have another baby. i won't be having any more  nayami is a right handful hehe. hope you are feeling ok xxx


----------



## hollyrose

thanks levi! that's funny! lol! have some morning sickness but just have to battle on through it. 
hope ur well? never say never! xo

do you ever hear from narla?


----------



## nunu123

congrat holly rose just logged to see what is going on. H&H 9 amazing I tried ivf but didn;t respond to stims so doc said no hope my amh is ,08 and fsh is 16 so wht i did is to take natural remedies, started DHEA read so many success stories about it and L'arginine and royal jely and bee polin hope it works if it work will post on your thread

enjoy ad congrats again


----------



## levichips

holly no i have messaged her but no don't hear from her. no nayami is a whole other level to levi haha i am done. plus with my postnatal depression it has put me off having anymore and to add to that hubby doesn't want any more and am very happy with that haha. aw hope it starts to get better soon. nunu123 hope things work for you hun xxx


----------



## hollyrose

Hi, I had my baby on 24th march. Baby boy, 9lbs 13oz, caodhan james. Xo


----------



## aidensmommy1

Awe congrats!!!  I'm very happy for u!! U must be full of joy right now! And tired! Lol. I know I was after aiden was born  again, congrats!!


----------



## Narla83

Hi ladies,

Not sure how many of u watch this thread anymore but just wanted to let u know am expecting #4 on the 7th Jan&#128522; 

Hope this all finds u well.xxx


----------



## hollyrose

Thanks aidensmummy. I am nearly getting used to the tiredness! Lol.

Congratulations again narla! So pleased for u! Big hugs. Xo


----------



## hollyrose

Hi, I posted the original post on this thread and can't believe that it has been viewed 196,000 times! Wow! There must be a lot of dizzy ladies in the tww! Lol. Xo


----------



## levichips

hi girls! i dont come on here much any more how is eveyone doing? nayami is 4 in a couple of months!!!!!!! anyone pregnant atm? i am defiantly stopping at 2!!!!


----------



## hollyrose

Hi levi! So good to hear from u. I cant believe ur dh is 4! Time flies. Well i have had another miscarriage, my 3rd now. Ttc again so fingers crossed this cycle will be the one and its a sticky one! I hope ur all well? Xo


----------

